# The Walking Dead



## Zoom-boing

Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?


----------



## FRAGO 242

over 5.3 million people watched it.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I thought you were talking about Harry Reid, Barbara Boxer, and Nancy Pelosi.  Sorry.


----------



## Madeline

Horror movie, Zoom-boing?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Aaaah, for crying out loud!  No, AMC's new show_ The Walking Dead._

If you have Comcast On Demand you can catch it and I'm sure AMC will re-air Sunday's show, it was the pilot.

First 30-45 minutes I thought 'meh, kinda slow nothing happening'.  Just wait. 

Uber fantastic fx.  The most gore I've seen on tv.  One in slo-mo.  

It's based on The American Comic Book series.


----------



## Modbert

I've been waiting for it, had high expectations, and it met them. Easily one of my new favorite shows on TV. First season only has 6 episodes, hopefully it will get renewed with the second having 13.


----------



## Madeline

O now that sounds _fabulous_, Zoom-boing!  

Thankies for telling me....I had not heard.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The Walking Dead - Episode 101 - AMC


----------



## uscitizen

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



I watched some of the Beck Rally.


----------



## Ringel05

Oh, another TV series.  I'm so excited, wow, I liked it better than Cats.  I'll watch it over and over again.................


----------



## hjmick

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



Just watched it, not bad. I'll be recording upcoming episodes.

I still have to sit down and watch _Dead Set_...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Arrrgggh


----------



## trams

going to be a good show!


----------



## Mr. H.

My son is the creative executive for one of the producers. and worked on the scripts. Please watch this series and give it good reviews so I can quit sending him rent money.


----------



## Trajan

goddamn it ,  I missed it ...thx though I'll tivo the rest...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trajan said:


> goddamn it ,  I missed it ...thx though I'll tivo the rest...



If you have Comcast, it's On Demand.

Or sidereel.  Click on the 'get more links for this episode'.   The Walking Dead | Watch The Walking Dead episodes online | TV Show - SideReel


----------



## Zoom-boing

I want to go to zombie school!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o830HsnG6Ac&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Zoom-boing said:


> I want to go to zombie school!



Did you enter the contest to win a walk-on zombie role?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr. H. said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to zombie school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you enter the contest to win a walk-on zombie role?
Click to expand...


No.  I'd never be able to get out to CA . . . .but I'd LOVE to do it!


----------



## Madeline

Mr. H. said:


> My son is the creative executive for one of the producers. and worked on the scripts. Please watch this series and give it good reviews so I can quit sending him rent money.



OO, congrats Mr. H!!!!!


----------



## Madeline

Mr. H. said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to zombie school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you enter the contest to win a walk-on zombie role?
Click to expand...


Can you ask the son to make me win?


----------



## Mr. H.

Zoom-boing said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to zombie school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you enter the contest to win a walk-on zombie role?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'd never be able to get out to CA . . . .but I'd LOVE to do it!
Click to expand...

Go ahead and enter, then check the "designate Mr. H. as stand-in stand-in" box. 


Madeline said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son is the creative executive for one of the producers. and worked on the scripts. Please watch this series and give it good reviews so I can quit sending him rent money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OO, congrats Mr. H!!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks. He's quite proud of the show. 


Madeline said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to zombie school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you enter the contest to win a walk-on zombie role?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you ask the son to make me win?
Click to expand...


Yes, dear.


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



Yo.  I really liked it.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



First off .... LMAO @ your avi!


I have not watched it yet, but I will.  We taped it on our DVR and I'm hoping to watch the premier some time before Sunday evening.  I've heard a lot of positive feedback about it.  Now i'm going to read through the rest of the thread and hope there are no spoilers.


----------



## masquerade

Thanks for the reminder Zoom!

I watched the premier on Friday night and I loved it!  I was a little like  when I watched the three individuals climb out of the vehicle after the accident.  But hey ... one must suspend their disbelief when watching anything zombies.

It was spooky and gory and all around a fun ride.  Last nights episode was taped and I'm hoping to watch it tomorrow evening when the man is home.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Oh snap!  I watched last night at 11 at couldn't fall asleep!    Not because I thought teh zombies were going to get me but because I was so wound up from the last 10 minutes.  I thought Rick and Glen were dinner.  

Fair warning . . . spoilers below.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.
.

.

.

.

.

.

.
How nasty when they chopped up zombie Wayne.  Intestine necklace!  

When Rick and Glen were walking amongst the zombies I was keeping my eyes on the dead . . .the folks playing the zombies are excellent.  

When they got in the van I was sure a few zombies would hop in as well.  I was literally yelling for them to hurry up.   lol

When they guy dropped the key down that pipe . . . why didn't he toss the bad guy the hacksaw?   From next week's previews, handcuffed guy is making for some fine dining.


----------



## Mr. H.

Yeah baby! What an episode.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr. H. said:


> Yeah baby! What an episode.



Yeah it was!!  







Did you note the name of the episode?  "No Guts, No Glory".


----------



## Ravi

I don't know...I saw the first episode and the gratuitous violence didn't do much for me.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ravi said:


> I don't know...I saw the first episode and the gratuitous violence didn't do much for me.




Gratuitous violence?? RAVI! they're zombies!!  Nothing gratuitous about the violence  . . . at all.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The dead has spread!  Mr H., tell your son he done good!  



> After 'The Walking Dead' premiered to monstrously good ratings last week, most observers expected a second-season order within a day or two of the show's Oct. 31 debut.
> 
> It took AMC until today, however, to officially give a green light to a second season of the show.
> 
> "The 'Dead' has spread!" AMC president Charlie Collier said in the network's press release. "No other cable series has ever attracted as many Adults 18-49 as 'The Walking Dead.' This reaffirms viewers' hunger for premium television on basic cable.
> 
> The good news? Season 2 of 'The Walking Dead' will double zombie lovers' pleasure.
> 
> Yes, the second season of the show will be a full 13 episodes long. The current season consists of only 6 installments.
> 
> When it debuted, 'The Walking Dead' attracted a whopping 5.3 million total viewers, making it a huge hit in the cable realm. Sunday's episode attracted 4.7 million viewers, with both installments grabbing well over 3 million viewers in the prized category of viewers aged 18-49.
> 
> AMC's statement on the show's renewal is below. For more on 'The Walking Dead,' look here and here.



More here:
More Life for Zombies: 'The Walking Dead' Gets a Second Season


----------



## hjmick

Zombies; The New Vampire.


----------



## Mr. H.

Zoom-boing said:


> The dead has spread!  Mr H., tell your son he done good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 'The Walking Dead' premiered to monstrously good ratings last week, most observers expected a second-season order within a day or two of the show's Oct. 31 debut.
> 
> It took AMC until today, however, to officially give a green light to a second season of the show.
> 
> "The 'Dead' has spread!" AMC president Charlie Collier said in the network's press release. "No other cable series has ever attracted as many Adults 18-49 as 'The Walking Dead.' This reaffirms viewers' hunger for premium television on basic cable.
> 
> The good news? Season 2 of 'The Walking Dead' will double zombie lovers' pleasure.
> 
> Yes, the second season of the show will be a full 13 episodes long. The current season consists of only 6 installments.
> 
> When it debuted, 'The Walking Dead' attracted a whopping 5.3 million total viewers, making it a huge hit in the cable realm. Sunday's episode attracted 4.7 million viewers, with both installments grabbing well over 3 million viewers in the prized category of viewers aged 18-49.
> 
> AMC's statement on the show's renewal is below. For more on 'The Walking Dead,' look here and here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> More Life for Zombies: 'The Walking Dead' Gets a Second Season
Click to expand...


My dear, you just made my day! 

That kid's worked his ass off since graduating USC. This is surely a feather in his cap, Shirley.


----------



## daveman

hjmick said:


> Zombies; The New Vampire.



At least they don't sparkle.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> goddamn it ,  I missed it ...thx though I'll tivo the rest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have Comcast, it's On Demand.
> 
> Or sidereel.  Click on the 'get more links for this episode'.   The Walking Dead | Watch The Walking Dead episodes online | TV Show - SideReel
Click to expand...


thx...they actually replayed the lead off last week so I have that and the next episodes on tivo, I will watch them this weekend.


----------



## Modbert

As I called it, a second season of 13 episodes has been ordered for the show which is great news. Last night's episode was just as good if not better than the first I thought. Easily my new favorite show on television.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr. H. said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dead has spread!  Mr H., tell your son he done good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 'The Walking Dead' premiered to monstrously good ratings last week, most observers expected a second-season order within a day or two of the show's Oct. 31 debut.
> 
> It took AMC until today, however, to officially give a green light to a second season of the show.
> 
> "The 'Dead' has spread!" AMC president Charlie Collier said in the network's press release. "No other cable series has ever attracted as many Adults 18-49 as 'The Walking Dead.' This reaffirms viewers' hunger for premium television on basic cable.
> 
> The good news? Season 2 of 'The Walking Dead' will double zombie lovers' pleasure.
> 
> Yes, the second season of the show will be a full 13 episodes long. The current season consists of only 6 installments.
> 
> When it debuted, 'The Walking Dead' attracted a whopping 5.3 million total viewers, making it a huge hit in the cable realm. Sunday's episode attracted 4.7 million viewers, with both installments grabbing well over 3 million viewers in the prized category of viewers aged 18-49.
> 
> AMC's statement on the show's renewal is below. For more on 'The Walking Dead,' look here and here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> More Life for Zombies: 'The Walking Dead' Gets a Second Season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dear, you just made my day!
> 
> That kid's worked his ass off since graduating USC. This is surely a feather in his cap, Shirley.
Click to expand...


He must be ecstatic.  And HEY, stop calling me Shirley!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Modbert said:


> As I called it, a second season of 13 episodes has been ordered for the show which is great news. Last night's episode was just as good if not better than the first I thought. Easily my new favorite show on television.



Me too!  Do you know when the second season starts?  I haven't found that info yet.


----------



## Modbert

Zoom-boing said:


> Me too!  Do you know when the second season starts?  I haven't found that info yet.



Not yet, there are many ways AMC could take this. The source material is already there, they have volumes of material to work with. The thing at this point is filming it. Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if they start showing Season 2 in early October of next year and start filming in the spring. 

Mad Men is probably a good indicator of how they will do it. Mad Men pretty much starts in the same month every year.


----------



## Mr. H.

Zoom-boing said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dead has spread!  Mr H., tell your son he done good!
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> More Life for Zombies: 'The Walking Dead' Gets a Second Season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dear, you just made my day!
> 
> That kid's worked his ass off since graduating USC. This is surely a feather in his cap, Shirley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He must be ecstatic.  And HEY, stop calling me Shirley!
Click to expand...


Sent him an email. His reply? 

_"Thanks.  Yeah, its exciting.  Thanks for watching."_

Geez, how generic can you get LOL. Ah well he's a busy guy. They grow up too fast.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  Do you know when the second season starts?  I haven't found that info yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, there are many ways AMC could take this. The source material is already there, they have volumes of material to work with. The thing at this point is filming it. Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if they start showing Season 2 in early October of next year and start filming in the spring.
> 
> Mad Men is probably a good indicator of how they will do it. Mad Men pretty much starts in the same month every year.
Click to expand...


I was hoping for an early season 2, since this one is only 6 episodes.  A year is a longggg time to wait for the next season.  

Mad Men rocks.


----------



## Mr. H.

Spoiler alert:
















So- the white trash guy that was left on the roof: I think he'll get hold of a hacksaw (remember that other guy dropped his tool bag), then either saw the cuffs or saw his hand off (quicker) then come back for revenge. Huh?


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Oh snap!  I watched last night at 11 at couldn't fall asleep!    Not because I thought teh zombies were going to get me but because I was so wound up from the last 10 minutes.  *YES!*  I thought Rick and Glen were dinner.
> 
> Fair warning . . . spoilers below.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> How nasty when they chopped up zombie Wayne.  Intestine necklace!  *Totally grossed out!  I loved it! *
> When Rick and Glen were walking amongst the zombies I was keeping my eyes on the dead . . .the folks playing the zombies are excellent.  *Agreed!!*
> *When they got in the van I was sure a few zombies would hop in as well.  I was literally yelling for them to hurry up.*   lol
> 
> When they guy dropped the key down that pipe . . . why didn't he toss the bad guy the hacksaw?   From next week's previews, handcuffed guy is making for some fine dining.


AAAHHHHHH!!!!  I was screaming I tell you!  SCREAMING!!  HURRY UP!  GET IN THE FRIGIN VAN!  THEY'RE COMING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masquerade

Ravi said:


> I don't know...I saw the first episode and the gratuitous violence didn't do much for me.


C'mon ... don't be a wet blanket!


----------



## masquerade

Modbert said:


> As I called it, *a second season of 13 episodes has been ordered for the show which is great news*. Last night's episode was just as good if not better than the first I thought. Easily my new favorite show on television.


Wooooo Hoooo!!!


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  Do you know when the second season starts?  I haven't found that info yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, there are many ways AMC could take this. The source material is already there, they have volumes of material to work with. The thing at this point is filming it. Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if they start showing Season 2 in early October of next year and start filming in the spring.
> 
> Mad Men is probably a good indicator of how they will do it. Mad Men pretty much starts in the same month every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was hoping for an early season 2, since this one is only 6 episodes.  A year is a longggg time to wait for the next season.
> 
> Mad Men rocks.
Click to expand...

Mad Men?  Hmmmm ....

I waited a year in between each installment of LOTR ... I can wait a year for this show.


----------



## masquerade

Mr. H. said:


> Spoiler alert:
> 
> So- the white trash guy that was left on the roof: I think he'll get hold of a hacksaw (remember that other guy dropped his tool bag), then either saw the cuffs or saw his hand off (quicker) then come back for revenge. Huh?



Exactly what I thought.  But, the previews for next weeks show, shows the zombies trying to come through the door on the roof and he's still handcuffed.  But yeah ... revenge is in the air!


----------



## masquerade

Alright, the scene with Rick and Glenn covered in zombie guts as they walked among them was good.  Kudos to the make-up artists.  But when Rick ever turned and brought the ax down into the zombies head ....  ... nasty!

So ... who among us thinks that Shane and Lori have been having an affair for some time?


----------



## Skull Pilot

I have it on tivo.  I'll wait for a rainy day to watch it.


----------



## Mr. H.

masquerade said:


> Alright, the scene with Rick and Glenn covered in zombie guts as they walked among them was good.  Kudos to the make-up artists.  But when Rick ever turned and brought the ax down into the zombies head ....  ... nasty!
> 
> So ... who among us thinks that Shane and Lori have been having an affair for some time?



I got the impression that relationship developed in the ensuing aftermath of zombie outbreak, and they figured Rick was toast. 

BUT- (and I only watched it once) in the opening scenes of the first episode they're sitting in the squad car and I remember thinking how odd the conversation went w/re: to Rick's marriage etc. 

Another but -  
The two go at it like horny teenagers in the woods which is odd for a gal who recently lost her 'oosbund. I dunno does that make sense LOL.


----------



## masquerade

Mr. H. said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, the scene with Rick and Glenn covered in zombie guts as they walked among them was good.  Kudos to the make-up artists.  But when Rick ever turned and brought the ax down into the zombies head ....  ... nasty!
> 
> So ... who among us thinks that Shane and Lori have been having an affair for some time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the impression that relationship developed in the ensuing aftermath of zombie outbreak, and they figured Rick was toast.
> 
> BUT- (and I only watched it once) in the opening scenes of the first episode they're sitting in the squad car and I remember thinking how odd the conversation went w/re: to Rick's marriage etc.
> 
> Another but -
> *The two go at it like horny teenagers in the woods which is odd for a gal who recently lost her 'oosbund. *I dunno does that make sense LOL.
Click to expand...


Exactly what leads me to believe they had been getting it on for some time.    ( thinking back to the odd conversation in the squad car )


----------



## Zoom-boing

> Without spoiling anything, let's just say that there's a quest in Sunday's episode, a quest that I didn't think the show would convince me was necessary. Yet eventually I understood why it was necessary, to Rick, anyway. The episode is a morality tale of sorts, but the story is told with a light, sure hand (and there's not all that much violence, as it happens).
> 
> As many others have pointed out, zombies are really just shuffling, flesh-eating backdrops. They are not intrinsically interesting in and of themselves. What they do is shine a light on who people become during a deadly crisis. Do they try to grab power? Retreat further into themselves? Exhibit selfishness or altruism? All the values people think they possess aren't truly tested until there are flesh-eaters on the streets; then it becomes a whole new ballgame.
> 
> Just as alcohol or drugs tend to bring out qualities that were already there in individuals, stories about post-apocalyptic societies struggling to survive are about the moral and ethical compromises people find themselves all too willing to make in times of trouble. The element of surprise doesn't just involve zombies popping up here and there; if the story is working well, as it is in 'The Walking Dead,' the audience can also be surprised by what the characters are capable of, and by the ways in which "civilized" people can quickly revert to brutality (or traditional gender roles, as one character notes in Sunday's episode).
> 
> In these kinds of stories, over time, the question evolves from "Will these people make it?" to "Should these people make it?"
> 
> Of course, at this stage, Rick isn't an ambiguous anti-hero a la Vic Mackey. 'The Walking Dead' isn't that kind of show. In such a bleak and forbidding world, the audience needs someone to believe in. In Sunday's episode, 'Tell It to the Frogs,' we learn more about why Rick might that kind of guy, and you may start to root for these people -- some of them, anyway -- to survive.



More at the link.  Walking Dead marathon this Sunday night.

With Its Third Episode, 'The Walking Dead' Gets Even Better (Update: Catch the 'Dead' Marathon)


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, the scene with Rick and Glenn covered in zombie guts as they walked among them was good.  Kudos to the make-up artists.  But when Rick ever turned and brought the ax down into the zombies head ....  ... nasty!
> 
> So ... who among us thinks that Shane and Lori have been having an affair for some time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the impression that relationship developed in the ensuing aftermath of zombie outbreak, and they figured Rick was toast.
> 
> BUT- (and I only watched it once) in the opening scenes of the first episode they're sitting in the squad car and I remember thinking how odd the conversation went w/re: to Rick's marriage etc.
> 
> Another but -
> *The two go at it like horny teenagers in the woods which is odd for a gal who recently lost her 'oosbund. *I dunno does that make sense LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what leads me to believe they had been getting it on for some time.    ( thinking back to the odd conversation in the squad car )
Click to expand...


I want to re-watch the pilot and see if Shane squirms when Rick is talking about Lori.


----------



## Dr.House

Great show...  My 2nd favorite...

Well done CGI too...  Impressive...


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the impression that relationship developed in the ensuing aftermath of zombie outbreak, and they figured Rick was toast.
> 
> BUT- (and I only watched it once) in the opening scenes of the first episode they're sitting in the squad car and I remember thinking how odd the conversation went w/re: to Rick's marriage etc.
> 
> Another but -
> *The two go at it like horny teenagers in the woods which is odd for a gal who recently lost her 'oosbund. *I dunno does that make sense LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what leads me to believe they had been getting it on for some time.    ( thinking back to the odd conversation in the squad car )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to re-watch the pilot and see if Shane squirms when Rick is talking about Lori.
Click to expand...

My husband just deleted the first two episodes from our DVR.  Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what leads me to believe they had been getting it on for some time.    ( thinking back to the odd conversation in the squad car )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to re-watch the pilot and see if Shane squirms when Rick is talking about Lori.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My husband just deleted the first two episodes from our DVR.  Grrrrrrrrr!
Click to expand...


Here:

The Walking Dead Season 1 | SideReel

Click on the 'Search Links' button (under the iTunes button).  Once there, click on one of the links.  Megavideo is usually pretty good.  Sometimes you have to try a few links; some quality is better than others.  With Megavideo, you can only watch I think 75 minutes of stuff before it times you out and you either have to subscribe or wait like 4 hours or something  before watching more.  I just reset the router on our computer to change the IP address and continue watching.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to re-watch the pilot and see if Shane squirms when Rick is talking about Lori.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband just deleted the first two episodes from our DVR.  Grrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here:
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 1 | SideReel
> 
> Click on the 'Search Links' button (under the iTunes button).  Once there, click on one of the links.  Megavideo is usually pretty good.  Sometimes you have to try a few links; some quality is better than others.  With Megavideo, you can only watch I think 75 minutes of stuff before it times you out and you either have to subscribe or wait like 4 hours or something  before watching more.  I just reset the router on our computer to change the IP address and continue watching.
Click to expand...

Thanks Zoom-boing!  I'll check out the link later today when I'm in front of my laptop and have access to everything.  ( currently at work )


----------



## masquerade

A question ...

If your significant other turned into a flesh-eating zombie and you were held up in a house with a rifle in your hand ... pointed at their head .. could you pull the trigger?


----------



## daveman

masquerade said:


> A question ...
> 
> If your significant other turned into a flesh-eating zombie and you were held up in a house with a rifle in your hand ... pointed at their head .. could you pull the trigger?



In Walking Dead's canon, the virus kills you completely dead before it reanimates your corpse.  So your loved one isn't in there.  

Out of respect for her, yes, I think I could, if for no other reason her body isn't subjected to the hell of rotting away like the bike lady in the park.


----------



## Mr. H.

The guy in the episode couldn't do it. I bet they revisit that situation and his son ends up doing it.


----------



## masquerade

True love would be blowing a hole in the head of your loved one .. putting them out of their misery.  Bang!  

The first two episodes are available On Demand, should anyone be interested.  I watched the premiere episode again last night.


----------



## Mr. H.

masquerade said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, the scene with Rick and Glenn covered in zombie guts as they walked among them was good.  Kudos to the make-up artists.  But when Rick ever turned and brought the ax down into the zombies head ....  ... nasty!
> 
> So ... who among us thinks that Shane and Lori have been having an affair for some time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the impression that relationship developed in the ensuing aftermath of zombie outbreak, and they figured Rick was toast.
> 
> BUT- (and I only watched it once) in the opening scenes of the first episode they're sitting in the squad car and I remember thinking how odd the conversation went w/re: to Rick's marriage etc.
> 
> Another but -
> *The two go at it like horny teenagers in the woods which is odd for a gal who recently lost her 'oosbund. *I dunno does that make sense LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what leads me to believe they had been getting it on for some time.    ( thinking back to the odd conversation in the squad car )
Click to expand...




masquerade said:


> True love would be blowing a hole in the head of your loved one .. putting them out of their misery.  Bang!
> 
> The first two episodes are available On Demand, should anyone be interested.  I watched the premiere episode again last night.



So any more thoughts on the Shane/Lori lust?


----------



## masquerade

Mr. H. said:


> So any more thoughts on the Shane/Lori lust?



After watching the scene in the squad car again ... I am still under the impression that they had something going on before the undead started walking the streets.  My husband and I talked at length about last evening.  He thinks the affair started up after Rick was shot.  Going by the flowers in the vase on his bedside table, what do you guys think the time-line was?   I also noticed that Shane was acting kinda funny when the day he brought the flowers in.

I have another question ...
If your husband/wife were in a hospital bed when the outbreak occurred, wouldn't you do whatever necessary to get to them?  Why didn't Lori go to the hospital?  I would have!


----------



## daveman

masquerade said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any more thoughts on the Shane/Lori lust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After watching the scene in the squad car again ... I am still under the impression that they had something going on before the undead started walking the streets.  My husband and I talked at length about last evening.  He thinks the affair started up after Rick was shot.  Going by the flowers in the vase on his bedside table, what do you guys think the time-line was?   I also noticed that Shane was acting kinda funny when the day he brought the flowers in.
Click to expand...

Didn't Morgan say it was about 30 days after the outbreaks?

For a guy in a coma for several weeks, Rick sure did get his strength back quickly.  And he must have had a caregiver change his IV up until a day or two before he woke up, otherwise he'd have died of thirst.

Anyway...it's a movie.  Artistic license and all that.


----------



## Mr. H.

Good points all.


----------



## masquerade

daveman said:


> Didn't Morgan say it was about 30 days after the outbreaks?
> 
> For a guy in a coma for several weeks, Rick sure did get his strength back quickly.  And he must have had a caregiver change his IV up until a day or two before he woke up, otherwise he'd have died of thirst.
> 
> Anyway...it's a movie.  Artistic license and all that.



I must have missed the 30 day comment.

When watching a series such as this, one must suspend thier disbelief and just go with the flow.  We brought up the same points when we were watching.


----------



## daveman

masquerade said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Morgan say it was about 30 days after the outbreaks?
> 
> For a guy in a coma for several weeks, Rick sure did get his strength back quickly.  And he must have had a caregiver change his IV up until a day or two before he woke up, otherwise he'd have died of thirst.
> 
> Anyway...it's a movie.  Artistic license and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed the 30 day comment.
Click to expand...

I won't swear that's what he said, but there's this:
Waking up in an empty hospital after weeks in a coma, County Sheriff Rick Grimes (Andrew Lincoln) finds himself utterly alone.​


masquerade said:


> When watching a series such as this, one must suspend thier disbelief and just go with the flow.  We brought up the same points when we were watching.


Indeed, although disregard for basic science can make me lose interest.  I'll never read Stephen King's _The Dome_ again for that reason.


----------



## Mr. H.

Tonight.

Be there.

Aloha.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr. H. said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the impression that relationship developed in the ensuing aftermath of zombie outbreak, and they figured Rick was toast.
> 
> BUT- (and I only watched it once) in the opening scenes of the first episode they're sitting in the squad car and I remember thinking how odd the conversation went w/re: to Rick's marriage etc.
> 
> Another but -
> *The two go at it like horny teenagers in the woods which is odd for a gal who recently lost her 'oosbund. *I dunno does that make sense LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what leads me to believe they had been getting it on for some time.    ( thinking back to the odd conversation in the squad car )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> True love would be blowing a hole in the head of your loved one .. putting them out of their misery.  Bang!
> 
> The first two episodes are available On Demand, should anyone be interested.  I watched the premiere episode again last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So any more thoughts on the Shane/Lori lust?
Click to expand...


Not sure.  I'll need to see more lust-in-action before deciding.


----------



## Zoom-boing

What did you think?  I'm glad they had this episode so we could get to know the characters better.

I'm not convinced that Lori and Shane were together before the zombie apocalypse.  I don't know why Shane told Lori that Rick was dead.  Did he really believe that or did he just want to be with Lori?

I don't know which zombie death I liked more . . . . . the severed head or the arrow through the head.  Both were excellent!

I did not think that Merle would cut his hand off.  I thought he was reaching for the gun to put a bullet in his head or to blow the handcuffs off.


----------



## Solace

I haven't gotten around to seeing this yet.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Solace said:


> I haven't gotten around to seeing this yet.



Then you might not want to read this thread because of the spoilers. 

If you have Comcast, The Walking Dead is On Demand.  Or go to sidereel and watch it there.


----------



## Mr. H.

Yeah last episdode I could see Merle escaping but not sure why he didn't cut the handcuffs instead LOL. Maybe he was in a hurry. 

Good character development last night. When Shane beat the crap out of the abusive hubby, he was more taking out his frustrations re: Lori. 

I'm still wondering when Rick is going to use that grenade he found in the tank.  

Such excitement!


----------



## daveman

Cutting handcuffs with a hacksaw is a difficult proposition.  He'd have been better off cutting the bolt the handcuffs were attached to on the pipe support -- it was rusty, and would have yielded quickly, and he'd still have his hand.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Then again, he was sawing away as the geeks were trying to get in.  Yep, he was in a hurry alright!  Wasn't the gun closer than the saw?  

I want the guy and son who were in the first episode to meet up with Rick and be a regular on the show.  Can't remember his name, but Lennie James (who played Robert Hawkins on Jericho) played him.  Love that guy.


----------



## Two Thumbs

It's good, but I only give it 2 full seasons.

I can't really see a show based around zombies drawing in a large crowd on a long term basis.


----------



## masquerade

Mr. H. said:


> Tonight.
> 
> Be there.
> 
> Aloha.


Be there or be eaten!


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> What did you think?  I'm glad they had this episode so we could get to know the characters better.
> 
> I'm not convinced that Lori and Shane were together before the zombie apocalypse.  I don't know why Shane told Lori that Rick was dead.  Did he really believe that or did he just want to be with Lori?
> 
> I don't know which zombie death I liked more . . . . . the severed head or the arrow through the head.  Both were excellent!
> 
> I did not think that Merle would cut his hand off.  I thought he was reaching for the gun to put a bullet in his head or to blow the handcuffs off.


I thought the episode was pretty good.  Sad to hear there are only three left.

I am now convinced that Lori and Shane started carrying on _after_ the dead started to walk the earth.  I think Shane used the 'he's dead' story for his own carnal benefit ... the gutter-slime puke chunk!

The zombies trying to come through the door on the roof were pretty creepy.  With Merril's stash thrown over the side and flesh-eating dead hungry for his ass, I'd most likely freak up there as well.  But sawing off my own hand?  Ewwwwwww!  I knew he was going to do that!    Wait!  Is it Merle or Merril?  Either way, we'll be seeing him again soon.


----------



## masquerade

Mr. H. said:


> Good character development last night. When Shane beat the crap out of the abusive hubby, he was more taking out his frustrations re: Lori.



Mmmmm HHhmmm

Not sure if any of y'all have seen the movie _The Mist_, but a few of the characters from the movie are in this series.  The abused wife is one of them.


----------



## masquerade

When there's no more room in Hell ... the dead will walk the earth.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Damn it.  That is a freakin' long wait.




> Exclu: Most Walking Dead fans know there's only six episodes in this first season. I know, the season is half finished even though it feels like it's just getting started.
> 
> But here's what you didn't know, or perhaps only feared: Sources say AMC isn't likely to launch the 13-episode second season until next October.
> 
> The reason? Fearfest. AMC's annual horror movie marathon served as a perfect promotional platform to ramp up interest for The Walking Dead, which also took advantage of the higher audience levels during the fall (something not all cable shows can pull off given the barrage of broadcast shows airing at the same time -- which is why most cable dramas run during the summer).
> 
> Plus, AMC has already pushed Breaking Bad from March to the summer, and has Mad Men airing in the summer as usual, and at some point has to squeeze in the premiere of its new original series, The Killing. Combined with Walking Dead, that's four shows to air next year, the most the network has ever had, and cable networks tend to spread out their premieres so they can properly promote each one.
> 
> Now, the October plan is not final, and there probably won't be a firm premiere date for awhile -- heck, the second season hasn't even started production yet. But the current strategy is for another October roll out.
> 
> Some silver lining: Frank Darabont is expected to write and direct another episode next year.


 
Long Wait Likely for 'Walking Dead' Season Two - Live Feed


----------



## Modbert

Well looks like I ended up being right about the wait time. Disappointing but hopefully worth the wait.


----------



## MikeK

Zombie movies are ridiculous because no one has ever seen a zombie run, so zombies are more of an annoyance than a horror.  All you have to do is walk fast to get away from them.


----------



## Zoom-boing

MikeK said:


> Zombie movies are ridiculous because no one has ever seen a zombie run, so zombies are more of an annoyance than a horror.  All you have to do is walk fast to get away from them.





They might not seem like much, one at a time.  But in a group, all hungry?  Man you'd better watch your ass.

Go to 3:25

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3GY4LDBNlY[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Andrew Lincoln, who plays Rick Grimes, is Australian.  Crikey!


----------



## masquerade

MikeK said:


> Zombie movies are ridiculous because no one has ever seen a zombie run, so zombies are more of an annoyance than a horror.  All you have to do is walk fast to get away from them.



I'll assume you've never seen the remake to _Dawn of the Dead_.
Youtube eludes me, or I'd link a vid.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Damn it.  That is a freakin' long wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclu: Most Walking Dead fans know there's only six episodes in this first season. I know, the season is half finished even though it feels like it's just getting started.
> 
> But here's what you didn't know, or perhaps only feared: Sources say AMC isn't likely to launch the 13-episode second season until next October.
> 
> The reason? Fearfest. AMC's annual horror movie marathon served as a perfect promotional platform to ramp up interest for The Walking Dead, which also took advantage of the higher audience levels during the fall (something not all cable shows can pull off given the barrage of broadcast shows airing at the same time -- which is why most cable dramas run during the summer).
> 
> Plus, AMC has already pushed Breaking Bad from March to the summer, and has Mad Men airing in the summer as usual, and at some point has to squeeze in the premiere of its new original series, The Killing. Combined with Walking Dead, that's four shows to air next year, the most the network has ever had, and cable networks tend to spread out their premieres so they can properly promote each one.
> 
> Now, the October plan is not final, and there probably won't be a firm premiere date for awhile -- heck, the second season hasn't even started production yet. But the current strategy is for another October roll out.
> 
> Some silver lining: Frank Darabont is expected to write and direct another episode next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Wait Likely for 'Walking Dead' Season Two - Live Feed
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. H.

The only good zombie is a good zombie.

And there ain't too many of them around.


----------



## RoadVirus

Mr. H. said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the impression that relationship developed in the ensuing aftermath of zombie outbreak, and they figured Rick was toast.
> 
> BUT- (and I only watched it once) in the opening scenes of the first episode they're sitting in the squad car and I remember thinking how odd the conversation went w/re: to Rick's marriage etc.
> 
> Another but -
> *The two go at it like horny teenagers in the woods which is odd for a gal who recently lost her 'oosbund. *I dunno does that make sense LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what leads me to believe they had been getting it on for some time.    ( thinking back to the odd conversation in the squad car )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> True love would be blowing a hole in the head of your loved one .. putting them out of their misery.  Bang!
> 
> The first two episodes are available On Demand, should anyone be interested.  I watched the premiere episode again last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So any more thoughts on the Shane/Lori lust?
Click to expand...


Just a typical "I thought he was dead but now he's not so guess what? You get to sleep alone from now on" situations. Besides, her attitude towards Shane in the last episode by that little lake/pond? Hoo baby...me thinks Shane was wanting her, lied about Rick's condition and Lori got PO'ed big time about being used by Shane. Will she tell Rick? That's a good question. My guess is no, considering what i'd do to a bastard like that who i called a friend.


----------



## High_Gravity

Hell yeah I watched Walking Dead, right now this show is easily my favorite television show besides Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sure enough, I had a zombie nightmare. I had to fight to wake from it and it was spooky as hell. I got infected and started turning and was totally freaked out LOL.


----------



## masquerade

Mr. H. said:


> Sure enough, I had a zombie nightmare. I had to fight to wake from it and it was spooky as hell. I got infected and started turning and was totally freaked out LOL.



Seriously?  Maybe you should lay-off the dead for awhile.



Welcome to the boards and our Walking Dead thread High_Gravity!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure enough, I had a zombie nightmare. I had to fight to wake from it and it was spooky as hell. I got infected and started turning and was totally freaked out LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  May you should lay-off the dead for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards and our Walking Dead thread High_Gravity!
Click to expand...


Thanks, I thought the cops wife and his partner were having an affair before he was shot, but now it looks like their affair started after he fell into a coma. It looks like the wife didn't need to grieve very long before she started banging his partner.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure enough, I had a zombie nightmare. I had to fight to wake from it and it was spooky as hell. I got infected and started turning and was totally freaked out LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  May you should lay-off the dead for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards and our Walking Dead thread High_Gravity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I thought the cops wife and his partner were having an affair before he was shot, but now it looks like their affair started after he fell into a coma. *It looks like the wife didn't need to grieve very long before she started banging his partner*.
Click to expand...


Good point!

Excuse the typo.  I meant to type maybe not may.  Damn spell check.


----------



## Trajan

I have been tivoing the episodes......off work today just started watching no.1....the gas station scene.....eerie and cool.....


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  May you should lay-off the dead for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards and our Walking Dead thread High_Gravity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I thought the cops wife and his partner were having an affair before he was shot, but now it looks like their affair started after he fell into a coma. *It looks like the wife didn't need to grieve very long before she started banging his partner*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point!
> 
> Excuse the typo.  I meant to type maybe not may.  Damn spell check.
Click to expand...


I'm just saying if I was in that cops situation, I would hope my wife would grieve my loss for a little while before she goes and bangs my partner. All that means is that she wanted to sleep with him just as bad as he wanted her, they are both to blame here. Its not like the guy was gone for years, this is looking like a month at most he was in the coma.


----------



## Luissa

Just started watching this show, I DVR'd on a friends suggestion. I have watched the first two episodes, and I am hooked.


----------



## High_Gravity

Luissa said:


> Just started watching this show, I DVR'd on a friends suggestion. I have watched the first two episodes, and I am hooked.



Its a very good show, I'm upset there are only 6 episodes.


----------



## RoadVirus

What blew me away was the gas station scene in Ep. 1 with that zombie girl picking up the teddy bear. Usually zombies don't have recognition, but she/it seemed to know the comfort of a teddy bear. I think that characteristic was confirmed big time with the scene with the guy's zombie wife trying to open the door. Usually, zombies just bang on doors.


----------



## Modbert

That episode has established that the first couple of episodes were not in fact a fluke. This really is the best new show if not the best show on television today.


----------



## Mr. H.

These episodes are too short! Tonight's was kick-ass.

But I got lost on the scene when the old Hispanic lady walked into the Mexican standoff and started babbling. Then everything got chummy all of a sudden LOL. Ah well I'll revisit that episode.


----------



## Modbert

Mr. H. said:


> These episodes are too short! Tonight's was kick-ass.
> 
> But I got lost on the scene when the old Hispanic lady walked into the Mexican standoff and started babbling. Then everything got chummy all of a sudden LOL. Ah well I'll revisit that episode.



I pretty much thought that nobody wanted to fight, never mind kill each other with the old lady right there. I didn't see some of the twists coming, and thought it was really well done.

This episode is by far my favorite yet.


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> These episodes are too short! Tonight's was kick-ass.
> 
> But I got lost on the scene when the old Hispanic lady walked into the Mexican standoff and started babbling. Then everything got chummy all of a sudden LOL. Ah well I'll revisit that episode.



I agree it was the best one! The hick is actually turning into a very good and likable character!

I liked how they started out trying to make the Latinos appear like left over from a former heartless street gang only to have them appear as saints taking care of the elderly and just trying to survive! I bet William Joyce would hate that scene!

The ending was great with the Zombie attack. I thought it was pretty dumb to be in such a defenseless location where many Zombies could sneak up on them quickly!

The character development in the show is perfect! The characters are extremely likable and you are rooting for them!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ah, when the zombies attacked the camp . . . I did not see that coming.  I was listening for Merle to come bashing in.  Oh, that was such a fantastic nasty scene!!  

Ok, now . . . will Amy and the others killed by the zombies come back as zombies or will they remain dead?  If they remain dead how does one become a zombie?  By a non-deadly bite or scratch?  When Jim was digging the graves I thought it was because he was going to off himself and was digging his own grave.  

When the 'gang' popped up and starting beating Daryl and Glen and then took Glen I was like 'whaaat?  srsly, gangs??'   I like how it all turned around . . .by the grandmother.  lol

Fierce dogs too.  Grrrrr.  lol


----------



## Mr. H.

I thought Jim was digging graves because he went off the deep end and was going to attack everyone. 

I wanna see that hand grenade put to good use before the season ends!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr. H. said:


> I thought Jim was digging graves because he went off the deep end and was going to attack everyone.
> 
> I wanna see that hand grenade put to good use before the season ends!



I initially thought that about Jim but after he told of how his wife and kids were ripped from his arms and eaten in front of him . . . . I figured he couldn't live with the pictures of that in his head anymore.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I freakin' LOVE this show!!!


----------



## GHook93

Why are there only 6 shows? That is pretty short for any series! Especially one AMC marketed so heavily.

Is it expensive to make? Was the zombie make-up that costly that they wanted to make sure it stuck before have a full season. In my opinion go all the way or not at all! They might lose an audience for season 2 with such a short season 1!


----------



## GHook93

If your a fan of the show, then you will be pleased



> 'The Walking Dead' Earns Record Ratings for AMC
> It was a gamble, but premiering 'The Walking Dead' on Halloween night paid off for AMC -- big time.
> 
> How big? To the tune of 5.3 million total viewers and a 3.6 million share in the 18-49 demo. According to the Live Feed, 'The Walking Dead' was AMC's biggest premiere ever and highest rated episode ever.
> 
> Factoring in 11:30PM and 1AM airings, 'The Walking Dead' (Sun., 10PM on AMC) pulled in a total of 8.1 million viewers and a household rating of 6.0.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Why are there only 6 shows? That is pretty short for any series! Especially one AMC marketed so heavily.
> 
> Is it expensive to make? Was the zombie make-up that costly that they wanted to make sure it stuck before have a full season. In my opinion go all the way or not at all! They might lose an audience for season 2 with such a short season 1!



Guess they weren't sure and just ordered six episodes for the first season.  Rumor has it that the second season (13 episodes) won't air until next Halloween.


----------



## chanel

Thanks for the tip zoom. I'm hooked!


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there only 6 shows? That is pretty short for any series! Especially one AMC marketed so heavily.
> 
> Is it expensive to make? Was the zombie make-up that costly that they wanted to make sure it stuck before have a full season. In my opinion go all the way or not at all! They might lose an audience for season 2 with such a short season 1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they weren't sure and just ordered six episodes for the first season.  Rumor has it that the second season (13 episodes) won't air until next Halloween.
Click to expand...


That long of a hiatus might sink the show! It has happen with other great ones. Jericho comes to mind!


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there only 6 shows? That is pretty short for any series! Especially one AMC marketed so heavily.
> 
> Is it expensive to make? Was the zombie make-up that costly that they wanted to make sure it stuck before have a full season. In my opinion go all the way or not at all! They might lose an audience for season 2 with such a short season 1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they weren't sure and just ordered six episodes for the first season.  Rumor has it that the second season (13 episodes) won't air until next Halloween.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That long of a hiatus might sink the show! It has happen with other great ones. Jericho comes to mind!
Click to expand...


Flashforward too.  And they're doing it with The Event.  Jericho was great.  What dopes.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pics from the show.  GREAT pics of episode 4.  Oh nom, nom, nom.


The Walking Dead Season 1 Episode Photos - The Walking Dead Season 1 Episode Photos Photo Gallery - AMCtv.com


----------



## Zoom-boing

How would you do in the aftermath of a zombie apocalypse?  I rated as Alpha Male (Shane).  YEAH I'd kick some zombie ass!!  lol


The Walking Dead - Survival Test - AMC


----------



## Zoom-boing

TWD trivia quizzes.  


The Walking Dead - Games - AMC


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> How would you do in the aftermath of a zombie apocalypse?  I rated as Alpha Male (Shane).  YEAH I'd kick some zombie ass!!  lol
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Survival Test - AMC



I am a tough chick!


----------



## masquerade

Not going to read ... not going to read .....

Do y'all know how difficult it is not being able to read and post in this thread???

I'm watching Sunday's episode this evening and very much looking forward to it.


----------



## High_Gravity

I watched the episode from Sunday yesterday and was very pleased, you will enjoy it masquerade.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> Not going to read ... not going to read .....
> 
> Do y'all know how difficult it is not being able to read and post in this thread???
> 
> I'm watching Sunday's episode this evening and very much looking forward to it.



In my opinion best episode of the season! Seriously this is the only show I walk when its on (not DVRing it), I didn't even know TV still had commercials!


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Not going to read ... not going to read .....
> 
> Do y'all know how difficult it is not being able to read and post in this thread???
> 
> I'm watching Sunday's episode this evening and very much looking forward to it.



I'm so jealous.  I wish I could go back and see episode 4 for the first time again.  It's excellent!


----------



## masquerade

That good, huh?
Excellent!  Now I'm even more excited to watch it later!


----------



## High_Gravity

The episodes keep getting better and better each week.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> That good, huh?
> Excellent!  Now I'm even more excited to watch it later!



Oh, _quite_.  You will not be disappointed.  Well, except for the fact that there are only two new episodes left after this one.  <sighhhh>


----------



## Luissa

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> That good, huh?
> Excellent!  Now I'm even more excited to watch it later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, _quite_.  You will not be disappointed.  Well, except for the fact that there are only two new episodes left after this one.  <sighhhh>
Click to expand...


Tell me about it, I just found the show, just got caught up, and now it will be over soon. 
I just watched episode 4 last night, it was a great episode about the human condition, and who will stand up for others in the end.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luissa said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> That good, huh?
> Excellent!  Now I'm even more excited to watch it later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, _quite_.  You will not be disappointed.  Well, except for the fact that there are only two new episodes left after this one.  <sighhhh>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, I just found the show, just got caught up, and now it will be over soon.
> I just watched episode 4 last night, it was a great episode about the human condition, and who will stand up for others in the end.
Click to expand...


And the FX weren't too shabby either!


----------



## Luissa

Yep!


----------



## masquerade

Before I read through the posts from the last episode ... before I start my work day or even have my first sip of hot delicious morning coffee I have to say ....

What the hell were they all thinking sitting around a campfire out in the open, ready to burst into a version of Undead Kumbaya, eating their fish dinner and drinking their malt beverages without someone on the lookout?!!!?  Why the hell didn't they have some sort of warning set up around their perimeter so they would know when someone walked into their camp?  WTF????


----------



## Mr. H.

Perhaps they were lured into a false sense of complacency. Somebody built up the firepit wall for whatever that was worth. 

You'd think they could have strung up some tin can fences. *tinkle-clankle*


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Before I read through the posts from the last episode ... before I start my work day or even have my first sip of hot delicious morning coffee I have to say ....
> 
> What the hell were they all thinking sitting around a campfire out in the open, ready to burst into a version of Undead Kumbaya, eating their fish dinner and drinking their malt beverages without someone on the lookout?!!!?  Why the hell didn't they have some sort of warning set up around their perimeter so they would know when someone walked into their camp?  WTF????



If they had a dog they would have been warned.  Then again . . . how freakin' cool was that scene???  Personally I'm glad it happened.  They were getting to comfy and cozy in their hide-out in the woods.  Besides, they shot a walker just the day before and even said that food was running out in the city and that's why they were migrating.  Like, duh.



Mr. H. said:


> Perhaps they were lured into a false sense of complacency. Somebody built up the firepit wall for whatever that was worth.
> 
> You'd think they could have strung up some tin can fences. *tinkle-clankle*



They did string tin cans across some trees.  Guess they either fell down or the walkers came a different way.

Yeah, when that one guy said he built up the walls so they could have a bigger fire without the flames being seen . . . I should have figured something was going to happen.  Sure glad I didn't make the connection though because I thoroughly enjoyed the surprise!


----------



## Mr. H.

Previews of the closing episodes look cool.


----------



## masquerade

Mr. H. said:


> *These episodes are too short! *Tonight's was kick-ass.
> 
> But I got lost on the scene when the old Hispanic lady walked into the Mexican standoff and started babbling. Then everything got chummy all of a sudden LOL. Ah well I'll revisit that episode.



*Agreed!!!!*


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Ah, when the zombies attacked the camp . . . I did not see that coming.  I was listening for Merle to come bashing in.  Oh, that was such a fantastic nasty scene!!
> 
> Ok, now . . . will Amy and the others killed by the zombies come back as zombies or will they remain dead?  If they remain dead how does one become a zombie?  By a non-deadly bite or scratch?  When Jim was digging the graves I thought it was because he was going to off himself and was digging his own grave.
> 
> When the 'gang' popped up and starting beating Daryl and Glen and then took Glen I was like 'whaaat?  srsly, gangs??'   I like how it all turned around . . .by the grandmother.  lol
> 
> Fierce dogs too.  Grrrrr.  lol



 @ the dogs!!!

Amy, that's her name?  The younger sister?  I was glad to see her go.  I actually said during the opening scene that I didn't like her pouty looks and I wouldn't be upset if she was eaten.  The show did not disappoint.  But, I wanted to see her turn!  I was hoping she'd open her eyes and go after her sister, only to be blown away by one of the on-lookers.  

The entire scene at the camp, I was waiting to hear a truck in the distance.  I too was surprised by the zombie attack.  That fat abusive bastard got what was coming to him.  That was all good!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, when the zombies attacked the camp . . . I did not see that coming.  I was listening for Merle to come bashing in.  Oh, that was such a fantastic nasty scene!!
> 
> Ok, now . . . will Amy and the others killed by the zombies come back as zombies or will they remain dead?  If they remain dead how does one become a zombie?  By a non-deadly bite or scratch?  When Jim was digging the graves I thought it was because he was going to off himself and was digging his own grave.
> 
> When the 'gang' popped up and starting beating Daryl and Glen and then took Glen I was like 'whaaat?  srsly, gangs??'   I like how it all turned around . . .by the grandmother.  lol
> 
> Fierce dogs too.  Grrrrr.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ the dogs!!!
> 
> Amy, that's her name?  The younger sister?  I was glad to see her go.  I actually said during the opening scene that I didn't like her pouty looks and I wouldn't be upset if she was eaten.  The show did not disappoint.  But, I wanted to see her turn!  I was hoping she'd open her eyes and go after her sister, only to be blown away by one of the on-lookers.
> 
> The entire scene at the camp, I was waiting to hear a truck in the distance.  I too was surprised by the zombie attack.  That fat abusive bastard got what was coming to him.  That was all good!
Click to expand...


You might get your wish, from what I understand she was bitten on the neck, you have to die before you turn so she might come back alive as a zombie next episode. I'm curious, why did you dislike that girl?


----------



## masquerade

Mr. H. said:


> I thought Jim was digging graves because he went off the deep end and was going to attack everyone.
> 
> I wanna see that hand grenade put to good use before the season ends!



I honestly believe that guy Jim lost it for awhile.  I wasn't sure if I believed he would be able to play nice around the others again, but he did.  I liked his character last night.

*"The only reason I got away is because the dead were too busy eating my family."*

IMHO ... the best line of the show.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Jim was digging graves because he went off the deep end and was going to attack everyone.
> 
> I wanna see that hand grenade put to good use before the season ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly believe that guy Jim lost it for awhile.  I wasn't sure if I believed he would be able to play nice around the others again, but he did.  I liked his character last night.
> 
> *"The only reason I got away is because the dead were too busy eating my family."*
> 
> IMHO ... the best line of the show.
Click to expand...


I think the other people did the right thing tying that guy up, when your staying in a camp in the woods trying to survive and one of the guys with you starts digging graves for no reason, you need to check his ass. I thought he was going to start killing people and putting them in the graves as well.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Pics from the show.  GREAT pics of episode 4.  Oh nom, nom, nom.
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 1 Episode Photos - The Walking Dead Season 1 Episode Photos Photo Gallery - AMCtv.com



Ewwwwwwww!
Did they have to include the bottom jawless walker in the photo series?
{{{ shudder }}}


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> How would you do in the aftermath of a zombie apocalypse?  I rated as Alpha Male (Shane).  YEAH I'd kick some zombie ass!!  lol
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Survival Test - AMC



My place of employment won't allow me to find out if I would survive or not.  I'll check it out later.


----------



## masquerade

Mr. H. said:


> Perhaps they were lured into a false sense of complacency. Somebody built up the firepit wall for whatever that was worth.
> 
> *You'd think they could have strung up some tin can fences*. *tinkle-clankle*



Exactly what I said to my husband last night!  Hell, that's what I would have done.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> You might get your wish, from what I understand she was bitten on the neck, you have to die before you turn so she might come back alive as a zombie next episode. I'm curious, why did you dislike that girl?



Can't say for sure.  She just rubbed me the wrong way.  It's no big loss to the show if you ask me. 

I will say I was shocked ... GASP  ... when I saw Glenn being taken away by the what we thought was a gang.  He is a great character who I hope stays alive.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might get your wish, from what I understand she was bitten on the neck, you have to die before you turn so she might come back alive as a zombie next episode. I'm curious, why did you dislike that girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say for sure.  She just rubbed me the wrong way.  It's no big loss to the show if you ask me.
> 
> I will say I was shocked ... GASP  ... when I saw Glenn being taken away by the what we thought was a gang.  He is a great character who I hope stays alive.
Click to expand...


I agree, Glenn is very smart and knows how to manuever around the Zombies very well. I thought it was funny when he was asked what he did before all this happened and he said he delivered Pizzas, Glenn would have done very well in the Army as a scout.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might get your wish, from what I understand she was bitten on the neck, you have to die before you turn so she might come back alive as a zombie next episode. I'm curious, why did you dislike that girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say for sure.  She just rubbed me the wrong way.  It's no big loss to the show if you ask me.
> 
> I will say I was shocked ... GASP  ... when I saw Glenn being taken away by the what we thought was a gang.  He is a great character who I hope stays alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Glenn is very smart and knows how to manuever around the Zombies very well. I thought it was funny when he was asked what he did before all this happened and he said he delivered Pizzas, Glenn would have done very well in the Army as a scout.
Click to expand...


Merle's brother seems to be coming around.  My guess it will be him who saves the group from Merle's wrath!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say for sure.  She just rubbed me the wrong way.  It's no big loss to the show if you ask me.
> 
> I will say I was shocked ... GASP  ... when I saw Glenn being taken away by the what we thought was a gang.  He is a great character who I hope stays alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Glenn is very smart and knows how to manuever around the Zombies very well. I thought it was funny when he was asked what he did before all this happened and he said he delivered Pizzas, Glenn would have done very well in the Army as a scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merle's brother seems to be coming around.  My guess it will be him who saves the group from Merle's wrath!
Click to expand...


I think so, in a situation like that I don't see how anyone could be racist, you should be happy to see people no matter what color they are. I think that grenade is going to play a part in the final episode. I like how the Sheriff is keeping that secret from everyone.


----------



## Mr. H.

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say for sure.  She just rubbed me the wrong way.  It's no big loss to the show if you ask me.
> 
> I will say I was shocked ... GASP  ... when I saw Glenn being taken away by the what we thought was a gang.  He is a great character who I hope stays alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Glenn is very smart and knows how to manuever around the Zombies very well. I thought it was funny when he was asked what he did before all this happened and he said he delivered Pizzas, Glenn would have done very well in the Army as a scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merle's brother seems to be coming around.  My guess it will be him who saves the group from Merle's wrath!
Click to expand...


Ooh maybe they'll have a quick series of scenes where the black guy shoots his wife, Merle gets offed by his brother, and what's-her-name has to blow her newly-zombied sister's head off. Damn I should have directed this thing.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say for sure.  She just rubbed me the wrong way.  It's no big loss to the show if you ask me.
> 
> I will say I was shocked ... GASP  ... when I saw Glenn being taken away by the what we thought was a gang.  He is a great character who I hope stays alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Glenn is very smart and knows how to manuever around the Zombies very well. I thought it was funny when he was asked what he did before all this happened and he said he delivered Pizzas, Glenn would have done very well in the Army as a scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merle's brother seems to be coming around.  My guess it will be him who saves the group from Merle's wrath!
Click to expand...


I'm thinking Merle is going to be a zombie and Daryl will have to kill him.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say for sure.  She just rubbed me the wrong way.  It's no big loss to the show if you ask me.
> 
> I will say I was shocked ... GASP  ... when I saw Glenn being taken away by the what we thought was a gang.  He is a great character who I hope stays alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Glenn is very smart and knows how to manuever around the Zombies very well. I thought it was funny when he was asked what he did before all this happened and he said he delivered Pizzas, Glenn would have done very well in the Army as a scout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merle's brother seems to be coming around.  My guess it will be him who saves the group from Merle's wrath!
Click to expand...


Actually I think Daryl is a great character! At first you thought he would be an asshole like his brother, but he has turned into a rather likable character!


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Glenn is very smart and knows how to manuever around the Zombies very well. I thought it was funny when he was asked what he did before all this happened and he said he delivered Pizzas, Glenn would have done very well in the Army as a scout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merle's brother seems to be coming around.  My guess it will be him who saves the group from Merle's wrath!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Merle is going to be a zombie and Daryl will have to kill him.
Click to expand...


They won't have kept Merle alive (or given a relatively high profile actor the role) to have him come back as a Zombie. There is going to be some plotline! I think he will come back and try to get Daryl to plot his revenge and then one of two things happens. (1) Daryl convinces him otherwise or (2) Daryl kills him to protect the group (after it first appearing like he will help Merle)!


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle's brother seems to be coming around.  My guess it will be him who saves the group from Merle's wrath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Merle is going to be a zombie and Daryl will have to kill him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won't have kept Merle alive (or given a relatively high profile actor the role) to have him come back as a Zombie. There is going to be some plotline! I think he will come back and try to get Daryl to plot his revenge and then one of two things happens. (1) Daryl convinces him otherwise or (2) Daryl kills him to protect the group (after it first appearing like he will help Merle)!
Click to expand...


I'm not familiar with the actor who plays Merle.  What was he in? 

I always think of 'Larry, Darryl and Darryl' from Newhart when I hear his name.  lol


----------



## Luissa

I got natural leader. LOL

Looks like I will survive.......................... for awhile.


----------



## Luissa

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Merle is going to be a zombie and Daryl will have to kill him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't have kept Merle alive (or given a relatively high profile actor the role) to have him come back as a Zombie. There is going to be some plotline! I think he will come back and try to get Daryl to plot his revenge and then one of two things happens. (1) Daryl convinces him otherwise or (2) Daryl kills him to protect the group (after it first appearing like he will help Merle)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the actor who plays Merle.  What was he in?
> 
> I always think of 'Larry, Darryl and Darryl' from Newhart when I hear his name.  lol
Click to expand...


He has been in a lot of things, he is  usually plays the same roll. LOL


----------



## daveman

Here are the gun stores in/around Atlanta.  They had to go back for the bag?


----------



## chanel

He needs the radio to call the black guy and his son.


----------



## Zoom-boing

My daughter (the tv/film major) just got home from college.  She's watched 2 1/2 episodes and . . . .she doesn't like it!      She doesn't think there's enough character development and she thought Zombieland was waaaay better.  Pffffttttt.


----------



## daveman

chanel said:


> He needs the radio to call the black guy and his son.


Ahhh.  Forgot about that.


----------



## Mr. H.

Zombie hickie:


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> My daughter (the tv/film major) just got home from college.  She's watched 2 1/2 episodes and . . . .she doesn't like it!      She doesn't think there's enough character development and she thought Zombieland was waaaay better.  Pffffttttt.



Seriously? The character development is awesome! You can actually relate and care about the characters. 

Of course Zombieland was better! That was a great movie vs. a TV series! It would be like comparing the Sopranos to the Godfather!


----------



## Mr. H.

Wow. Good episode. :enter cute but appropriate smilie here:


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter (the tv/film major) just got home from college.  She's watched 2 1/2 episodes and . . . .she doesn't like it!      She doesn't think there's enough character development and she thought Zombieland was waaaay better.  Pffffttttt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? The character development is awesome! You can actually relate and care about the characters.
> 
> Of course Zombieland was better! That was a great movie vs. a TV series! It would be like comparing the Sopranos to the Godfather!
Click to expand...


I just watched Zombieland with her this past weekend.  It was . . . ok.  The fx were not nearly as good at TWD, imo.  And hey, way to take liberties with zombie rules.  Since when do zomibes run and since when does shooting a zombie in the stomach kill it? 

The character development is happening in each episode, in each scene.  I don't know what she's talking about.   Ah well, her loss.


----------



## Zoom-boing

So they left Jim by the side of the road to turn into a zombie?  _Really_??  

I knew Amy would come back as one.  I kept waiting for her to open her eyes.  Excellent touch have Andrea shoot her in the head.  Well done!

Except for the main, main characters (Rick, Lori, Carl (maybe), Shane and a few others) I'm not getting too attached to anyone.  I think people will come and go in this series.

How did all the people outside of the CDC die?  They're not zombies.


----------



## Mr. H.

Good question, I hope we find out. Maybe the CDC is where it all originated. 

I thought it was quite dramatic when Carl was leaning again' the tree and the way Daryl looked at him before waking away. It's like Daryl understood how his own brother was such an ass that they had to handcuff him and leave him behind but Carl pretty much gave up so the others could go on a lot faster and he wouldn't be a potential danger to them.


----------



## Modbert

Another great episode. The only downside to next week is that it's the season finale.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr. H. said:


> Good question, I hope we find out. Maybe the CDC is where it all originated.
> 
> I thought it was quite dramatic when Carl was leaning again' the tree and the way Daryl looked at him before waking away. It's like Daryl understood how his own brother was such an ass that they had to handcuff him and leave him behind but Carl pretty much gave up so the others could go on a lot faster and he wouldn't be a potential danger to them.



They left Jim against the tree.  Carl is Rick and Lori's boy.

But Jim is going to turn into a zombie . . he got bite and is in the process.  Why didn't they shoot him in the head?  Jim said he wanted to be with his family.  His family is dead; he won't be.  He'll be wandering around forever looking for some noms.

If they don't start shooting the second season soon, Carl is going to sprout and he'll look different/older by next fall.


----------



## Mr. H.

So many characters, thanks for the correction. 
Yeah Jim was even offered a pistol to off himself, but he declined. 

It will be frustrating - the last episode is surely to leave us hanging and hankering. Shirley.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I mean, if you were Jim . . .. wouldn't you _want_ to off yourself?  Wouldn't you rather be dead than a zombie?


And HEY, 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A5t5_O8hdA[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Having the courage in such a situation to pull the trigger on yourself or on someone else who is still alive is not easy to say the least. Heck, the sister wasn't even shot until after she became a zombie. On top of that, they didn't have time to sit around and wait for him to become a zombie. Nor did they have the resources to give him a gun to simply off himself later on.

I wasn't surprised they went with this choice when it comes to Jim.


----------



## GHook93

I thought the episode was still good (because it moved along the plot and added an interesting twist with the CDC), but I still thought it was the weakest episode of a great season.

Going to next week. I think the CDC guy is going to cause some troubles! I think he has been isolated for too long. I don't think the blondie has the disease, but I think the CDC guy is going to say she has it and demands she be killed. I don't think Merle is going to make an appearance (that is next season stuff)!

I hope and pray for a good season finale (please not too much of a cliff hanger)!


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> Ah, when the zombies attacked the camp . . . I did not see that coming.


I saw it coming. When Ed was in the tent, i knew that figure was a Walker. Good riddance to Ed. Too bad about the girl.


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> How did all the people outside of the CDC die?  They're not zombies.


Most of them were probably Walkers, picked off by the military that was guarding the installation before things went completely to hell. The one Darryl wasted was Military. I saw the Camoflauge uniform.


----------



## RoadVirus

Mr. H. said:


> Maybe the CDC is where it all originated.


Doubt it. My guess is the cause will either be something exotic like a space bug dropped to Earth like in Andromeda Strain or cliche like bio-terrorism.


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the CDC is where it all originated.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it. My guess is the cause will either be something exotic like a space bug dropped to Earth like in Andromeda Strain or cliche like bio-terrorism.
Click to expand...


Hopefully the CDC guy will give some answers in he finale!


----------



## High_Gravity

I think the CDC guy is going to have them surrender their weapons and treat them as captors/experiments for his work, that guy is not going to trust anyone. He may send a few of them out to bring him some fresh samples for his work.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I think they should have kept Jim in the RV and when he 'died' and started coming back as a zombie (like Amy did) they could then shoot him and have a clear conscious about it.  That's what I would have done anyway.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> I think they should have kept Jim in the RV and when he 'died' and started coming back as a zombie (like Amy did) they could then shoot him and have a clear conscious about it.  That's what I would have done anyway.



I wouldn't have done that its too dangerous to just wait until they change into zombies.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should have kept Jim in the RV and when he 'died' and started coming back as a zombie (like Amy did) they could then shoot him and have a clear conscious about it.  That's what I would have done anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have done that its too dangerous to just wait until they change into zombies.
Click to expand...


Nah, chain him up to something, watch him carefully, and shoot as soon as his teeth start gnashing!


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should have kept Jim in the RV and when he 'died' and started coming back as a zombie (like Amy did) they could then shoot him and have a clear conscious about it.  That's what I would have done anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have done that its too dangerous to just wait until they change into zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, chain him up to something, watch him carefully, and shoot as soon as his teeth start gnashing!
Click to expand...


They could do that sure but that would require alot of time, it took like a day for that girls sister to turn. They were running short on supplies and time in my opinion to give him that kind of mercy killing.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have done that its too dangerous to just wait until they change into zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, chain him up to something, watch him carefully, and shoot as soon as his teeth start gnashing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could do that sure but that would require alot of time, it took like a day for that girls sister to turn. They were running short on supplies and time in my opinion to give him that kind of mercy killing.
Click to expand...



Wouldn't have been my choice.  That's crueler than shooting him.   Now they have to live with the fact that poor Jim is






If I ever get bit by a zombie I'd want someone to shoot me at the first sign of zombieness.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, chain him up to something, watch him carefully, and shoot as soon as his teeth start gnashing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could do that sure but that would require alot of time, it took like a day for that girls sister to turn. They were running short on supplies and time in my opinion to give him that kind of mercy killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have been my choice.  That's crueler than shooting him.   Now they have to live with the fact that poor Jim is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get bit by a zombie I'd want someone to shoot me at the first sign of zombieness.
Click to expand...


I agree, I would not want to be a zombie.


----------



## Luissa

What do you think is going to happen when the doors open?


----------



## Mr. H.

The previews for next week's show were interesting. Looked like mayhem!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Is it odd that they didn't encounter any cars along the road on the way to the CDC?  Not even a Hostess truck?


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> Is it odd that they didn't encounter any cars along the road on the way to the CDC?  Not even a Hostess truck?


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> My daughter (the tv/film major) just got home from college.  She's watched 2 1/2 episodes and . . . .she doesn't like it!      She doesn't think there's enough character development and she thought Zombieland was waaaay better.  Pffffttttt.


They're such harsh critics, aren't they?
My son starred in an independent film his best friend wrote and directed over the past year or so.  His friend will be heading off to college next September with a tv/film major.  My son, he wants to be an MD.  Anywho, the film was shown a couple of weeks ago at a local theater.  Packed with 150 people, between 50-60 were turned away outside.  The reason I'm saying all this, is because my son is now such a harsh critic of anything we watch together!  Argh!


----------



## masquerade

Modbert said:


> Having the courage in such a situation to pull the trigger on yourself or on someone else who is still alive is not easy to say the least. Heck, the sister wasn't even shot until after she became a zombie. On top of that, they didn't have time to sit around and wait for him to become a zombie. Nor did they have the resources to give him a gun to simply off himself later on.
> 
> I wasn't surprised they went with this choice when it comes to Jim.



I have a prediction.
The black gentleman and his son from the first episode are going to make their way to the camp and then head out to find the group at the CDC.  The two of them are going to encounter Jim in his undead form and blow his brains out.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> *I thought the episode was still good (because it moved along the plot and added an interesting twist with the CDC), but I still thought it was the weakest episode of a great season.*
> 
> Going to next week. I think the CDC guy is going to cause some troubles! I think he has been isolated for too long. I don't think the blondie has the disease, but I think the CDC guy is going to say she has it and demands she be killed. I don't think Merle is going to make an appearance (that is next season stuff)!
> 
> I hope and pray for a good season finale (please not too much of a cliff hanger)!



Agreed!

What I would love is a timeline.  How long has it been since the outbreak?  How long has the guy at the CDC been alone?  Long enough to go bonkers?  If it did originate from the CDC, and he was maybe somewhat responsible for the outbreak .... thinking _everyone_ is dead ... I imagine he would be losing it.


----------



## masquerade

RoadVirus said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, when the zombies attacked the camp . . . I did not see that coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it coming. When Ed was in the tent, i knew that figure was a Walker. Good riddance to Ed. Too bad about the girl.
Click to expand...


Eh.  I really couldn't stand her pouty look much longer.  I'm okay with her character being gone.  Ed deserved it though.  I was happy when he was attacked.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have done that its too dangerous to just wait until they change into zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, chain him up to something, watch him carefully, and shoot as soon as his teeth start gnashing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could do that sure but that would require alot of time, *it took like a day for that girls sister to turn*. They were running short on supplies and time in my opinion to give him that kind of mercy killing.
Click to expand...


A tad too long if you ask me.  She was gnawed on a couple of times which tells me she should have turned quicker.  ( thinking of the opening scene in the remake to Dawn of the Dead )


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Is it odd that they didn't encounter any cars along the road on the way to the CDC?  Not even a Hostess truck?



LOL ~ A Hostess truck!
What about animals?  Honestly, where are the dogs and cats?  All eaten?  I don't think so!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Masq . . . yup, she's become rather 'elitist' in her film watching.  She looks at shots and lighting and editing (perhaps to the point of distraction?) and I personally think she sometimes can't see the forest for the trees.  Ah well, she knew that would happen going in.  


As for The Walking Dead, this could be a problem . . . or not.



> It's been reported that Darabont, executive producer of AMC's hot new show, 'The Walking Dead,' has fired -- or "let go" to put it more politely -- the entire writing staff. What's more, he's apparently considering not replacing them for Season 2, instead assigning scripts to freelancers.
> 
> Is he completely crazy, or what? Only this week our own Jason Hughes called 'The Walking Dead' "the best show on television" and said he could see it getting an Emmy nomination for writing. So what's up?
> 
> While writer turnover between seasons is not unusual, even for a hit show, mass culling on this scale is distinctly unusual. However, according to the episode breakdown, the Season 1 staff writers may not have been earning their keep. Out of the total six episodes, Darabont wrote two -- the pilot and follow-up -- and either co-wrote or re-wrote the other four. And of those four, one was written by exec producer Robert Kirkman and the other by 'HawthoRNe' alum, writer/producer Glen Mazzara.
> 
> The system of using freelance TV scriptwriters is commonplace in the UK, where the Writer's Guild of Great Britain is not as ubiquitous or powerful as its US counterpart, The Writer's Guild of America. And the freelance model has recently been imported to the US via Starz's new stateside version of a British show. 'Doctor Who' spin-off 'Torchwood,' is apparently circumventing Writer's Guild rules because the BBC is the series producer.
> 
> However, 'The Walking Dead' execs may have a fight on their hands with the Writer's Guild if they try to forgo a writing staff. Plus, with the Season 2 order standing at 13 episodes, it seems like a logistical nightmare to produce a successful series without one, so it seems likely that a staff--freelancer combo will be used instead.
> 
> With Season 2 not premiering until October 2011 there's plenty of time for prospective writers to get to know their zombies and polish those resumes!



'The Walking Dead' Walks Away from the Entire Writing Staff


Also, season one is going to dvd next March.


----------



## masquerade

Being a lover of everything horror related, I find this series to be just gross!  
The scene ( camera at ground level ) with one of the characters dropping a pickaxe through the skull of one of the walkers!  Nasty!

And how about the abused wife going off on her dead husbands head!  That was great!


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it odd that they didn't encounter any cars along the road on the way to the CDC?  Not even a Hostess truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ A Hostess truck!
> What about animals?  Honestly, where are the dogs and cats?  All eaten?  I don't think so!
Click to expand...



I thought the lack of animals was weird too.  And the living are hungry . . so why don't they stop at a gas station or grocery store and grab some Ho-Hos or Slim Jims and drinks?  Is the outskirts of Atlanta really that barren?


----------



## KissMy

I have seen the *"Voting Dead"* & those count more than the walking dead.


----------



## Zoom-boing

KissMy said:


> I have seen the *"Voting Dead"* & those count more than the walking dead.



Politics and zombies don't mix, so stop it.  Zombies are not of any political persuasion . . . they'll eat anyone.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it odd that they didn't encounter any cars along the road on the way to the CDC?  Not even a Hostess truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ A Hostess truck!
> What about animals?  Honestly, where are the dogs and cats?  All eaten?  I don't think so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lack of animals was weird too.  And the living are hungry . . so why don't they stop at a gas station or grocery store and grab some Ho-Hos or Slim Jims and drinks?  Is the outskirts of Atlanta really that barren?
Click to expand...


And this is where I'm going to comment on the writers.  My husband and I were talking about that last night.  The script should have had a scene where the characters get together and create a plan!  Food, fuel, water.  Not just go strolling into Atlanta to find the CDC.  I'm loving the show, don't get me wrong.  I hoping the new writers will make some needed changes.


----------



## KissMy

Zoom-boing said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the *"Voting Dead"* & those count more than the walking dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politics and zombies don't mix, so stop it.  Zombies are not of any political persuasion . . . they'll eat anyone.
Click to expand...


The *"Voting Dead"* are political & vote heavily in democrat areas.


----------



## Zoom-boing

KissMy said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the *"Voting Dead"* & those count more than the walking dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politics and zombies don't mix, so stop it.  Zombies are not of any political persuasion . . . they'll eat anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *"Voting Dead"* are political & vote heavily in democrat areas.
Click to expand...


This thread is about a tv show, _The Walking Dead_, not politics, so please go away with your political ramblings in this thread and find somewhere else to play.  Kthxbai.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ A Hostess truck!
> What about animals?  Honestly, where are the dogs and cats?  All eaten?  I don't think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lack of animals was weird too.  And the living are hungry . . so why don't they stop at a gas station or grocery store and grab some Ho-Hos or Slim Jims and drinks?  Is the outskirts of Atlanta really that barren?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is where I'm going to comment on the writers.  My husband and I were talking about that last night.  The script should have had a scene where the characters get together and create a plan!  Food, fuel, water.  Not just go strolling into Atlanta to find the CDC.  I'm loving the show, don't get me wrong.  I hoping the new writers will make some needed changes.
Click to expand...


Their 'plan' was Rick's way or Shane's way, although the one couple did decide to go see if their family was still there.  And why are they driving a big old honking RV with a busted hose and what looks like a fairly old station wagon?  Like they couldn't pilfer an abandoned hummer or truck or something? 

I just don't get the total lack of cars/trucks/stores, etc. on the road/s to Atlanta.  When they got to the CDC and all those dead people were on the ground, with tanks and such (like the outside of the hospital) . . . that's what should also be scattered along the roadside.  

As an aside,  I loved the scene when Dale caught Shane scoping out Rick with his rifle.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lack of animals was weird too.  And the living are hungry . . so why don't they stop at a gas station or grocery store and grab some Ho-Hos or Slim Jims and drinks?  Is the outskirts of Atlanta really that barren?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where I'm going to comment on the writers.  My husband and I were talking about that last night.  The script should have had a scene where the characters get together and create a plan!  Food, fuel, water.  Not just go strolling into Atlanta to find the CDC.  I'm loving the show, don't get me wrong.  I hoping the new writers will make some needed changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their 'plan' was Rick's way or Shane's way, although the one couple did decide to go see if their family was still there.  And why are they driving a big old honking RV with a busted hose and what looks like a fairly old station wagon?  Like they couldn't pilfer an abandoned hummer or truck or something?
> 
> I just don't get the total lack of cars/trucks/stores, etc. on the road/s to Atlanta.  When they got to the CDC and all those dead people were on the ground, with tanks and such (like the outside of the hospital) . . . that's what should also be scattered along the roadside.
> 
> *As an aside,  I loved the scene when Dale caught Shane scoping out Rick with his rifle*.
Click to expand...


*Yes!*  That was a great scene!  I really like Dale's character.

After last week's episode, I posted a line from Jim's character when he talked of his wife and kids being eaten.  Great line IMHO.  Last night I said the same thing when Rick was on the radio at dawn.  He made a comment to not go to Atlanta.  I thought it was another great line, but I can't find a damn transcript to "quote" him from!


----------



## masquerade

Mr. H. said:


> I thought it was quite dramatic when Carl was leaning again' the tree and the way Daryl looked at him before waking away. It's like Daryl understood how his own brother was such an ass that they had to handcuff him and leave him behind but Carl pretty much gave up so the others could go on a lot faster and he wouldn't be a potential danger to them.



Yes.


----------



## High_Gravity

Shane does not want Rick around, he was pissed to see him come back in the first place. Its only a matter of time until they throw down, look how pissed Shane got when Rick said well if they were your family maybe you would feel differently. Shane feels that his wife and kid are his family now and he wants Rick gone.


----------



## daveman

masquerade said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having the courage in such a situation to pull the trigger on yourself or on someone else who is still alive is not easy to say the least. Heck, the sister wasn't even shot until after she became a zombie. On top of that, they didn't have time to sit around and wait for him to become a zombie. Nor did they have the resources to give him a gun to simply off himself later on.
> 
> I wasn't surprised they went with this choice when it comes to Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a prediction.
> The black gentleman and his son from the first episode are going to make their way to the camp and then head out to find the group at the CDC.  The two of them are going to encounter Jim in his undead form and blow his brains out.
Click to expand...

That would tie up that loose end nicely.


----------



## daveman

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought the episode was still good (because it moved along the plot and added an interesting twist with the CDC), but I still thought it was the weakest episode of a great season.*
> 
> Going to next week. I think the CDC guy is going to cause some troubles! I think he has been isolated for too long. I don't think the blondie has the disease, but I think the CDC guy is going to say she has it and demands she be killed. I don't think Merle is going to make an appearance (that is next season stuff)!
> 
> I hope and pray for a good season finale (please not too much of a cliff hanger)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> What I would love is a timeline.  How long has it been since the outbreak?  How long has the guy at the CDC been alone?  Long enough to go bonkers?  If it did originate from the CDC, and he was maybe somewhat responsible for the outbreak .... thinking _everyone_ is dead ... I imagine he would be losing it.
Click to expand...


CDC guy said how long since the outbreak, but I don't remember.


----------



## daveman

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it odd that they didn't encounter any cars along the road on the way to the CDC?  Not even a Hostess truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ A Hostess truck!
> What about animals?  Honestly, where are the dogs and cats?  All eaten?  I don't think so!
Click to expand...


So far, no animals seem to be susceptible.  Think how awful it'd be to have to deal with zombie animals, too.


----------



## Luissa

Zoom-boing said:


> Is it odd that they didn't encounter any cars along the road on the way to the CDC?  Not even a Hostess truck?



I just watched Zombieland last night. 
They needed a Twinkie reference in there.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> Shane does not want Rick around, he was pissed to see him come back in the first place. Its only a matter of time until they throw down, look how pissed Shane got when Rick said well if they were your family maybe you would feel differently. Shane feels that his wife and kid are his family now and he wants Rick gone.



I think Shane is also pissed because up until Rick's arrival, he had control over the people and the camp.  He called the shots for the most part.  Not so much anymore.


----------



## masquerade

daveman said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it odd that they didn't encounter any cars along the road on the way to the CDC?  Not even a Hostess truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ A Hostess truck!
> What about animals?  Honestly, where are the dogs and cats?  All eaten?  I don't think so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far, no animals seem to be susceptible.  Think how awful it'd be to have to deal with zombie animals, too.
Click to expand...


The crows in the third installment of Resident Evil comes to mind.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane does not want Rick around, he was pissed to see him come back in the first place. Its only a matter of time until they throw down, look how pissed Shane got when Rick said well if they were your family maybe you would feel differently. Shane feels that his wife and kid are his family now and he wants Rick gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Shane is also pissed because up until Rick's arrival, he had control over the people and the camp.  He called the shots for the most part.  Not so much anymore.
Click to expand...


You are absolutely correct.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> Ed deserved it though.  I was happy when he was attacked.


Let me get this straight your happy to see a vicious wife beater and child molester get killed! LOL, he deserved worse than what he got!


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it odd that they didn't encounter any cars along the road on the way to the CDC?  Not even a Hostess truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ A Hostess truck!
> What about animals?  Honestly, where are the dogs and cats?  All eaten?  I don't think so!
Click to expand...


Animal instinct is to stay away from mindless dead eating machines!  There was a horse, 2 vicious dogs and a deer!


----------



## GHook93

Yes it seemed like a foregone conclusion, but sometimes ratings alone don't get a show picked up (_Rome_ comes to mind).



> AMC renews 'Walking Dead' for a second season - NYPOST.com
> 
> AMC is grateful for its "Dead."
> 
> The cable network has re newed freshman series "The Walking Dead" for a second season of 13 episodes -- after only two airings.
> 
> That's big news for a show that only received a six-episode order for its first season -- but which has gotten off to a strong start.
> 
> The first "Walking Dead" episode averaged 5.3 million viewers, while episode two pulled in 4.7 million viewers this past Sunday night at 10.
> 
> It's also averaged more adult 18-49 viewers (over 3 million) than any other first-season cable series, excluding sports.


----------



## masquerade

Okay, I think I have it.  The quote I was trying to find from this Sunday's episode.

Rick's up at dawn, on the radio broadcasting a message to Morgan and his son Duane .....

_"Do not enter the city. It belongs to the dead now."_


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Okay, I think I have it.  The quote I was trying to find from this Sunday's episode.
> 
> Rick's up at dawn, on the radio broadcasting a message to Morgan and his son Duane .....
> 
> _"Do not enter the city. It belongs to the dead now."_



I really hope Morgan and his son don't go into Atlanta.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I have it.  The quote I was trying to find from this Sunday's episode.
> 
> Rick's up at dawn, on the radio broadcasting a message to Morgan and his son Duane .....
> 
> _"Do not enter the city. It belongs to the dead now."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope Morgan and his son don't go into Atlanta.
Click to expand...


My guess is we're going to have to wait until October 2011 to find out.  Damn.  That's a long time!


----------



## daveman

masquerade said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ A Hostess truck!
> What about animals?  Honestly, where are the dogs and cats?  All eaten?  I don't think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, no animals seem to be susceptible.  Think how awful it'd be to have to deal with zombie animals, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The crows in the third installment of Resident Evil comes to mind.
Click to expand...

Didn't see that one...but that would suck.


----------



## masquerade

Getting back to the camp for a moment ... If I had been a member of that group, I would have insisted on having all the vehicles lined up in a row, ready to take off in a moments notice.  Instead they leave them parked on the side of the dirt road, one facing two others.  Think of the time wasted in trying to turn around while zombies are attacking.  

I mention this because I'm hopeful the new writers coming in will make some changes.  I can easily forgo some of the emotional drama between characters for more reality of the survival situation these people find themselves in.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Getting back to the camp for a moment ... If I had been a member of that group, I would have insisted on having all the vehicles lined up in a row, ready to take off in a moments notice.  Instead they leave them parked on the side of the dirt road, one facing two others.  Think of the time wasted in trying to turn around while zombies are attacking.
> 
> I mention this because I'm hopeful the new writers coming in will make some changes.  I can easily forgo some of the emotional drama between characters for more reality of the survival situation these people find themselves in.



I agree with the survival stuff.  I mean, how many times have members of the camp been to town and they never seem to come back with provisions (except for the guns).  I mean . . . aren't there any grocery stores in town?  They didn't even have any t.p.  Why wouldn't they take non-perishable items, including food, from all the homes that are now vacant?  I get they can't exactly stockpile shit but, come on. I see no reason for these folks to be starving. Then again, they did chose to stay on the outskirts to avoid the zombies.  heh, that didn't work out too well now did it?  

On a writers note . . . 



> Robert Kirkman Says 'The Walking Dead' Writers Weren't Fired
> 
> Kirkman told tvguide.com that this week's report in deadline.com was "premature," and said "It's kind of unfortunate that it's being reported that our writing staff has been fired because that's not the case. ... It makes Frank look bad. I don't think Frank wants it out there that he's just firing people off of a successful show."
> 
> According to Kirkman, what really happened was that Darabont's "go-to guy," executive producer and writer Charles "Chic" Eglee ('Dexter,' 'Dark Angel') chose to leave the series after Darabont decided to stay on for Season 2. The original deal had been that Darabont would be showrunner for Season 1 and then move on, leaving room for Eglee to take over.
> 
> When Darabont changed his mind, however, and decided to stay put, Eglee quit. "Chic Eglee is a high-level television writer. He was brought onto 'The Walking Dead' with the idea that Frank was going to work on the first season and then go off and do movies," Kirkman says. "Chic didn't want to be second-in-command on a show when he's used to being a top dog, and so he decided to go off and do something else, which is something that happens and is not a big deal."
> 
> Kirkman says he's excited to continue working with Darabont, and credits him with creating a unique vision for the show. But what about reports that 'The Walking Dead' would be hiring-in freelance writers for Season 2? All Kirkman will say for now is that it's too soon to tell.
> 
> "It's a little premature to be nailing down. I don't know if it's going to be a freelance situation or if we're going to have writers in a writers' room," he said. "That's something that's being worked on now."



Robert Kirkman Says 'The Walking Dead' Writers Weren't Fired


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Getting back to the camp for a moment ... If I had been a member of that group, I would have insisted on having all the vehicles lined up in a row, ready to take off in a moments notice.  Instead they leave them parked on the side of the dirt road, one facing two others.  Think of the time wasted in trying to turn around while zombies are attacking.
> 
> I mention this because I'm hopeful the new writers coming in will make some changes.  I can easily forgo some of the emotional drama between characters for more reality of the survival situation these people find themselves in.



Before Rick showed up, if you were a person at the camp and if Shane didn't like your idea, it would not happen. Just like when Ricks wife wanted to put signs up warning people not to go to Atlanta, Shane vetoed her because he said it wasn't safe and there was no time.


----------



## masquerade

I see the website has a discussion board.  I'm going to try and post a few comments there over the weekend.  Maybe make a few suggestions.


----------



## strollingbones

okay i watched it....

i just dont get it and i like zombie stuff

i think my problem is i just saw the last show....i will try to catch reruns


----------



## Modbert

Excellent season finale. Perhaps my favorite episode all year, had me on my edge of the seat until the end. Quite the fitting song at the end too.

For those who were wondering, it's Tomorrow is a Long Time by Bob Dylan.


----------



## Mr. H.

Finally found a use for that grenade LOL. The episode went by too fast, but it was a good'n. 

I'm surprised they didn't make it a 2 hour job but for all the producers knew it could have beena flop from the git-go. 

And now... the wait begins...


----------



## High_Gravity

The season finale was excellent, I wonder what the Doc was whispering in Ricks ears before they left the CDC? its gonna be a long wait until the next season.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Quite interesting.  Thank God the building self destructed, forcing them to leave.  I wasn't at all surprised that Jacqui stayed behind and was glad Dale got Andrea out (that was a given).

I like that the first thing they all did once settled was to get smashed.  lol  

I'm so glad they showed what happened at the hospital when Rick was in a coma and how Shane truly thought he was dead.  Although, Shane listened for Rick's heartbeat literally 3 seconds after the machines went dead.    They should have had some bit of time in between the power going out and Shane listening for the heartbeat.

Ooooo, what do you think Jenner whispered to Rick just before they fled the building?

Best line of the episode? Glen "Dude, you are such a buzzkill man" to Shane.    Spot on.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> The season finale was excellent, I wonder what the Doc was whispering in Ricks ears before they left the CDC? its gonna be a long wait until the next season.



I wouldn't say excellent. It was good not great! They answered at little about zombieism effects on the living. They answered the fact that there is probably no cure, but Frogs (French might have been close). They answered the question if there was any government left, including the US (the answer appears to be NO). They showed what happened in the hospital. The showed the the deputy didn't just leave Rick to die. In fact, he saved his life and had very mixed emotions about leaving him behind. He had every right to think Rick was dead! 

However, they didn't answer much after that. It was slow moving and no killer action scenes. 

I guess we will have to wait until next season to see the black guy and his son and Merle's appearance. I also don't think we saw the end of the Latino guy! He was a pretty compelling character and very likable!

All and all, season 1 got me hooked, it was great! 6 episodes was way too short! I mean they just started getting the story off the ground and its over.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think Jenner either told Rick another place they could possibly go, or maybe what happened between Shane and Ricks wife? maybe Jenner was watching on the cameras and saw what went down when Shane came onto her drunk?


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The season finale was excellent, I wonder what the Doc was whispering in Ricks ears before they left the CDC? its gonna be a long wait until the next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say excellent. It was good not great! They answered at little about zombieism effects on the living. They answered the fact that there is probably no cure, but Frogs (French might have been close). They answered the question if there was any government left, including the US (the answer appears to be NO). They showed what happened in the hospital. The showed the the deputy didn't just leave Rick to die. In fact, he saved his life and had very mixed emotions about leaving him behind. He had every right to think Rick was dead!
> 
> However, they didn't answer much after that. It was slow moving and no killer action scenes.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait until next season to see the black guy and his son and Merle's appearance. I also don't think we saw the end of the Latino guy! He was a pretty compelling character and very likable!
> 
> All and all, season 1 got me hooked, it was great! 6 episodes was way too short! I mean they just started getting the story off the ground and its over.
Click to expand...


I wish they could have done a 2 hour season finale to get more in depth on what happened, maybe the group will try and follow the Latin guy and his family to Birmingham in the next season? there really aren't that many place this group can go.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Ooooo, what do you think Jenner whispered to Rick just before they fled the building?



My guess it's one of three things: (1) The Good Doctor has cameras everywhere and saw the deputy try to get some off his wife, (2) Where there might be a settlement and protection from the Dead or (3) Where there might be supplies near by!


----------



## High_Gravity

I think there is still some form of government around, lets not forget the helicoptor Rick saw in Atlanta.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I think there is still some form of government around, lets not forget the helicoptor Rick saw in Atlanta.



You have a point there!


----------



## Zoom-boing

I'm inclined to think that maybe what Jenner whispered into Rick's ear had to do with the origin of the virus (government?) or something along those lines.  

I don't know how Jenner figures there isn't anything else out there.  All communications were shut down but just because he wasn't contacted doesn't mean there's no one else or that it's hopeless.  Others are out there (the black helicopter).  Rick found Glen and the nursing home folks.  They are not alone.

I really wish they weren't so set on another 'Halloween' release of season two.  Gaaaaa . . . . .


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm inclined to think that maybe what Jenner whispered into Rick's ear had to do with the origin of the virus (government?) or something along those lines.
> 
> I don't know how Jenner figures there isn't anything else out there.  All communications were shut down but just because he wasn't contacted doesn't mean there's no one else or that it's hopeless.  Others are out there (the black helicopter).  Rick found Glen and the nursing home folks.  They are not alone.
> 
> I really wish they weren't so set on another 'Halloween' release of season two.  Gaaaaa . . . . .



Well Jenner did lose his wife and was down there in the CDC by himself for a long time, I think he finally had enough and was at the end of his rope.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm inclined to think that maybe what Jenner whispered into Rick's ear had to do with the origin of the virus (government?) or something along those lines.
> 
> I don't know how Jenner figures there isn't anything else out there.  All communications were shut down but just because he wasn't contacted doesn't mean there's no one else or that it's hopeless.  Others are out there (the black helicopter).  Rick found Glen and the nursing home folks.  They are not alone.
> 
> I really wish they weren't so set on another 'Halloween' release of season two.  Gaaaaa . . . . .



I don't think he whispered it being the US government. I do think you have a point about their might be some type of government out there. 

I think they might bump up that release date, since the series has done so well! Now that it has a nice following, I don't think they need another gimmick like Halloween. The show has great ratings and I think they won't want to hurt viewership by too long a delay!


----------



## masquerade

I'd like to state for the record, that I did my best to stay up late last night to watch the (short) season finale.  But I just couldn't.  With the football game tonight, I had to weigh out which day was best for sleep deprivation.

It is extremely difficult to watch this thread come up to the top of the New Posts page, and not be able to read and comment along with y'all.  I have plans to sit tonight before the game, and watch.  ( fingers crossed )


----------



## daveman

In last week's episode, Jenner said it was 63 days since the virus went global.  

Dang.


----------



## MikeK

They can't show a film of a normal man going down on and pleasuring this gorgeous blond on an ordinary movie channel but they can show this kind of disgusting, pathological shit!  That says something for the collective American psyche.

The word is _sick_!


----------



## Zoom-boing

MikeK said:


> They can't show a film of a normal man going down on and pleasuring this gorgeous blond on an ordinary movie channel but they can show this kind of disgusting, pathological shit!  That says something for the collective American psyche.
> 
> The word is _sick_!



I agree.  Her facial expression isn't nearly painful enough.


----------



## RoadVirus

masquerade said:


> Being a lover of everything horror related, I find this series to be just gross!


I kinda felt a little urge to blow chunkies when they were cutting up that guy in the "Guts" episode.


----------



## RoadVirus

daveman said:


> CDC guy said how long since the outbreak, but I don't remember.


He said that it was 194 days (over 6 months) since Wildfire was declared and 63 days since the Walker virus went global.


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it odd that they didn't encounter any cars along the road on the way to the CDC?  Not even a Hostess truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ A Hostess truck!
> What about animals?  Honestly, where are the dogs and cats?  All eaten?  I don't think so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the lack of animals was weird too.  And the living are hungry . . so why don't they stop at a gas station or grocery store and grab some Ho-Hos or Slim Jims and drinks?  Is the outskirts of Atlanta really that barren?
Click to expand...

Animals sense danger. Animals and earthquakes for example. Remember the horse went nuts as Rick encountered those Walkers on the bus a couple minutes before he ran into the main horde? As for stopping at gas station/grocery stores, i'm sure they think of that, but i'm guessing that after 6 months, all the food have already been taken or is spoiled.


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm so glad they showed what happened at the hospital when Rick was in a coma and how Shane truly thought he was dead.  Although, Shane listened for Rick's heartbeat literally 3 seconds after the machines went dead.    They should have had some bit of time in between the power going out and Shane listening for the heartbeat.


That was an intense scene. It would have been nice if they had put a "6 months earlier" notice up on the screen though.




> Ooooo, what do you think Jenner whispered to Rick just before they fled the building?


The location of a safe place perhaps. Maybe supporting Shane's theory on Fort Benning being a safe shelter.


----------



## daveman

RoadVirus said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC guy said how long since the outbreak, but I don't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> He said that it was 194 days (over 6 months) since Wildfire was declared and 63 days since the Walker virus went global.
Click to expand...

Indeed.  So Rick was in a coma for 6 months +.  

He wouldn't have been able to walk.  He's been living on nothing but glucose the whole time.  Plus, how long had he been without any fluids?  When was he last hooked up to a fresh IV?  Anything over 3 days, tops, and he'd have died of dehydration.  It's the middle of summer in Georgia in a hospital room with no AC.  

Just nitpicking.  I really love the series.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Quite interesting.  Thank God the building self destructed, forcing them to leave.  I wasn't at all surprised that Jacqui stayed behind and was glad Dale got Andrea out (that was a given).  *I was yelling at my television ... "Dale has to leave!!!  He can't stay!!!"*
> 
> I like that the first thing they all did once settled was to get smashed.  lol
> 
> I'm so glad they showed what happened at the hospital when Rick was in a coma and how Shane truly thought he was dead.  Although, Shane listened for Rick's heartbeat literally 3 seconds after the machines went dead.    They should have had some bit of time in between the power going out and Shane listening for the heartbeat.  *Ya think?*  *Still doesn't mean that he has to jump in the sack with Rick's wife.*
> 
> Ooooo, what do you think Jenner whispered to Rick just before they fled the building?
> 
> Best line of the episode? Glen "Dude, you are such a buzzkill man" to Shane.    Spot on.  *Agreed Zoom!*



I thought the season finale was good.  Not great, but good.
It's difficult I'm sure, having so many characters in the story line and trying to get it all summed up in 6 episodes.    I'm mean really, what's the average length of a tv season ... 13 weeks?


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> I think there is still some form of government around, lets not forget the helicoptor Rick saw in Atlanta.



Doesn't necessarily mean the person or persons in the helicopter were government officials.  Could have just been someone who had access to a helicopter.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> I think they might bump up that release date, since the series has done so well! Now that it has a nice following, I don't think they need another gimmick like Halloween. The show has great ratings and I think they won't want to hurt viewership by too long a delay!



I hope you're right about the release date GHook.  A year is a long time to wait for the second season of a new series.  And you're right ... using Halloween as a gimick at this point is silly.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is still some form of government around, lets not forget the helicoptor Rick saw in Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't necessarily mean the person or persons in the helicopter were government officials.  Could have just been someone who had access to a helicopter.
Click to expand...


You have a point, I guess we will have to wait for a year and see.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite interesting.  Thank God the building self destructed, forcing them to leave.  I wasn't at all surprised that Jacqui stayed behind and was glad Dale got Andrea out (that was a given).  *I was yelling at my television ... "Dale has to leave!!!  He can't stay!!!"*
> 
> I like that the first thing they all did once settled was to get smashed.  lol
> 
> I'm so glad they showed what happened at the hospital when Rick was in a coma and how Shane truly thought he was dead.  Although, Shane listened for Rick's heartbeat literally 3 seconds after the machines went dead.    They should have had some bit of time in between the power going out and Shane listening for the heartbeat.  *Ya think?*  *Still doesn't mean that he has to jump in the sack with Rick's wife.*
> 
> Ooooo, what do you think Jenner whispered to Rick just before they fled the building?
> 
> Best line of the episode? Glen "Dude, you are such a buzzkill man" to Shane.    Spot on.  *Agreed Zoom!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the season finale was good.  Not great, but good.
> It's difficult I'm sure, having so many characters in the story line and trying to get it all summed up in 6 episodes.    I'm mean really, what's the average length of a tv season ... 13 weeks?
Click to expand...


I thought it was more like 22 episodes spread out over fall/winter/spring?  At least for regular tv.  Cable shows seem to have much shorter seasons.

Do you think Shane wanted Lori before the apocalypse even happened and, truly believing Rick was a goner, saw an opportunity and took it?  Hmmmm . . . . .


----------



## masquerade

MikeK said:


> They can't show a film of a normal man going down on and pleasuring this gorgeous blond on an ordinary movie channel but they can show this kind of disgusting, pathological shit!  That says something for the collective American psyche.
> 
> The word is _sick_!



Thank you for your comments.  Don't watch the show if you don't like this kind of pathological sick shit!


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> I thought it was more like 22 episodes spread out over fall/winter/spring?  At least for regular tv.  Cable shows seem to have much shorter seasons.
> 
> Do you think Shane wanted Lori before the apocalypse even happened and, truly believing Rick was a goner, saw an opportunity and took it?  Hmmmm . . . . .



Perhaps.  It just may be the reason why Shane was acting so jiggy in the police car in the first episode.   

As far as the whispering in Rick's ear in the finale .... hmmmmmm.  You guys have made some excellent guesses but I'm thinking it's something we haven't thought of yet.


----------



## Zoom-boing

daveman said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC guy said how long since the outbreak, but I don't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> He said that it was 194 days (over 6 months) since Wildfire was declared and 63 days since the Walker virus went global.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.  So Rick was in a coma for 6 months +.
> 
> He wouldn't have been able to walk.  He's been living on nothing but glucose the whole time.  Plus, how long had he been without any fluids?  When was he last hooked up to a fresh IV?  Anything over 3 days, tops, and he'd have died of dehydration.  It's the middle of summer in Georgia in a hospital room with no AC.
> 
> Just nitpicking.  I really love the series.
Click to expand...


6 months.  In a coma.  From a gunshot wound . . . to the shoulder?  

I thought he was in a coma for like 3-4 weeks.  I'm confused.  

Ah well, sometimes it is moar fun to just enjoy the ride without worrying about the rest.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said that it was 194 days (over 6 months) since Wildfire was declared and 63 days since the Walker virus went global.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  So Rick was in a coma for 6 months +.
> 
> He wouldn't have been able to walk.  He's been living on nothing but glucose the whole time.  Plus, how long had he been without any fluids?  When was he last hooked up to a fresh IV?  Anything over 3 days, tops, and he'd have died of dehydration.  It's the middle of summer in Georgia in a hospital room with no AC.
> 
> Just nitpicking.  I really love the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 months.  In a coma.  From a gunshot wound . . . to the shoulder?
> 
> I thought he was in a coma for like 3-4 weeks.  I'm confused.
> 
> Ah well, sometimes it is moar fun to just enjoy the ride without worrying about the rest.
Click to expand...


Hold on a minute now .... yeah my kids come in and interrupt the show more times than I can count, but didn't Jenner say he was alone there for a month?  Oh wait ... a month after the shit hit the fan at the CDC.  Never mind. 

I'm going to check out the chat forum on the website today.


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said that it was 194 days (over 6 months) since Wildfire was declared and 63 days since the Walker virus went global.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  So Rick was in a coma for 6 months +.
> 
> He wouldn't have been able to walk.  He's been living on nothing but glucose the whole time.  Plus, how long had he been without any fluids?  When was he last hooked up to a fresh IV?  Anything over 3 days, tops, and he'd have died of dehydration.  It's the middle of summer in Georgia in a hospital room with no AC.
> 
> Just nitpicking.  I really love the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 months.  In a coma.  From a gunshot wound . . . to the shoulder?
> 
> I thought he was in a coma for like 3-4 weeks.  I'm confused.
> 
> Ah well, sometimes it is moar fun to just enjoy the ride without worrying about the rest.
Click to expand...

Indeed.  If you insist on scientific accuracy in entertainment, you're not going to be very entertained.


----------



## RoadVirus

daveman said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC guy said how long since the outbreak, but I don't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> He said that it was 194 days (over 6 months) since Wildfire was declared and 63 days since the Walker virus went global.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.  So Rick was in a coma for 6 months +.
> 
> He wouldn't have been able to walk.  He's been living on nothing but glucose the whole time.  Plus, how long had he been without any fluids?  When was he last hooked up to a fresh IV?  Anything over 3 days, tops, and he'd have died of dehydration.  It's the middle of summer in Georgia in a hospital room with no AC.
Click to expand...


I don't think Rick was in a coma for 6 months. No one can survive being in a coma that long without continued care. With his beard growth and the dead flowers as indicators, my guess is at least a month.


----------



## daveman

RoadVirus said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said that it was 194 days (over 6 months) since Wildfire was declared and 63 days since the Walker virus went global.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  So Rick was in a coma for 6 months +.
> 
> He wouldn't have been able to walk.  He's been living on nothing but glucose the whole time.  Plus, how long had he been without any fluids?  When was he last hooked up to a fresh IV?  Anything over 3 days, tops, and he'd have died of dehydration.  It's the middle of summer in Georgia in a hospital room with no AC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Rick was in a coma for 6 months. No one can survive being in a coma that long without continued care. With his beard growth and the dead flowers as indicators, my guess is at least a month.
Click to expand...

When he was shot, Wildfire had not been declared, because when he woke up, he knew nothing about the zombies.  

The flashback of Shane coming to get him out must have happened only a few days before he woke up.  That's when the hospital was overrun and when Rick's care was stopped.


----------



## Zoom-boing

daveman said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  So Rick was in a coma for 6 months +.
> 
> He wouldn't have been able to walk.  He's been living on nothing but glucose the whole time.  Plus, how long had he been without any fluids?  When was he last hooked up to a fresh IV?  Anything over 3 days, tops, and he'd have died of dehydration.  It's the middle of summer in Georgia in a hospital room with no AC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Rick was in a coma for 6 months. No one can survive being in a coma that long without continued care. With his beard growth and the dead flowers as indicators, my guess is at least a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he was shot, Wildfire had not been declared, *because when he woke up, he knew nothing about the zombies.  *
> 
> The flashback of Shane coming to get him out must have happened only a few days before he woke up.  That's when the hospital was overrun and when Rick's care was stopped.
Click to expand...


But Rick shot the zombie girl with the doll at the gas station shortly before he was shot and Rick didn't ask 'what the hell was that?' to anyone.  He must have known?  Yes, I'm still confused.  lol


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Rick was in a coma for 6 months. No one can survive being in a coma that long without continued care. With his beard growth and the dead flowers as indicators, my guess is at least a month.
> 
> 
> 
> When he was shot, Wildfire had not been declared, *because when he woke up, he knew nothing about the zombies.  *
> 
> The flashback of Shane coming to get him out must have happened only a few days before he woke up.  That's when the hospital was overrun and when Rick's care was stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Rick shot the zombie girl with the doll at the gas station shortly before he was shot and Rick didn't ask 'what the hell was that?' to anyone.  He must have known?  Yes, I'm still confused.  lol
Click to expand...


  Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station _after_ he woke up from the coma.


----------



## Mr. H.

"Source" tells me that yes, it will be next Halloween until season 2. 
Bummer.


----------



## Zoom-boing

daveman said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> When he was shot, Wildfire had not been declared, *because when he woke up, he knew nothing about the zombies.  *
> 
> The flashback of Shane coming to get him out must have happened only a few days before he woke up.  That's when the hospital was overrun and when Rick's care was stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Rick shot the zombie girl with the doll at the gas station shortly before he was shot and Rick didn't ask 'what the hell was that?' to anyone.  He must have known?  Yes, I'm still confused.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station _after_ he woke up from the coma.
Click to expand...


No he didn't.  He shot her first . . . that was the opening scene.  

From AMC's website:



> On a deserted road, Sheriff's Deputy Rick Grimes pulls his police cruiser past overturned cars to a gas station. Vehicles filled with dead bodies litter the grounds; a sign hanging nearby declares "No Gas."
> 
> As Rick searches, he glimpses a little girl and calls to her. Her lips and right cheek have been torn away, blood dripping. She starts toward Rick, growling. As she approaches, Rick draws his gun and shoots her in the head.
> 
> Earlier, Rick and his partner Shane eat hamburgers in their car and joke about the differences between men and women. When the conversation turns to Rick's wife Lori, Rick turns somber. He explains that Lori recently accused him of not caring about his family in front of their son, Carl. "The difference between men and women?" Rick says, "I would never say something that cruel to her."
> 
> An APB reports a high-speed pursuit in progress. Rick and Shane head to the scene, where they lay down a spike strip. As they wait for the car, a young officer, Leon Bassett, muses about their chances of getting on a police chase reality show.
> 
> The car approaches, pursued by two more cruisers. When it hits the spike strip, it flips off the road. Rick approaches the overturned car. Two men emerge from the wreckage; one shoots Rick in his Kevlar vest. The other officers gun them down.
> 
> "Shane you do not tell Lori that happened," Rick says after the firefight. His back turned, Rick fails to notice a third gunman crawling from the car. The man fires and hits Rick in the side, where his vest does not protect him. He falls to the ground bleeding, then passes out.
> 
> Shane delivers flowers to Rick in the hospital, but Rick isn't fully conscious or at all aware of what's going on.
> 
> Rick wakes in the hospital room, unshaven and sweaty. He calls for Shane, then notices the flowers have wilted and died.



The Walking Dead - Episode 101 - AMC

This is why I'm confused.  Zombies were around before Rick got shot; he/they knew about them.  Otherwise, he would have said something to Shane.  I think the virus was just going or had recently gone global when he got shot and he was in a coma for a month . . . but I can't figure six months.

Wait, when Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station. . . .was that suppose to have happened after he got shot but before he met up with Morgan and Duane?


----------



## Zoom-boing

> 'The Walking Dead,' 'Boardwalk Empire' and 'Glee' are among the TV series honored by the American Film Insitute (AFI) yesterday.



American Film Institute Names its Top TV Shows of 2010


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Rick shot the zombie girl with the doll at the gas station shortly before he was shot and Rick didn't ask 'what the hell was that?' to anyone.  He must have known?  Yes, I'm still confused.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station _after_ he woke up from the coma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.  He shot her first . . . that was the opening scene.
> 
> From AMC's website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a deserted road, Sheriff's Deputy Rick Grimes pulls his police cruiser past overturned cars to a gas station. Vehicles filled with dead bodies litter the grounds; a sign hanging nearby declares "No Gas."
> 
> As Rick searches, he glimpses a little girl and calls to her. Her lips and right cheek have been torn away, blood dripping. She starts toward Rick, growling. As she approaches, Rick draws his gun and shoots her in the head.
> 
> Earlier, Rick and his partner Shane eat hamburgers in their car and joke about the differences between men and women. When the conversation turns to Rick's wife Lori, Rick turns somber. He explains that Lori recently accused him of not caring about his family in front of their son, Carl. "The difference between men and women?" Rick says, "I would never say something that cruel to her."
> 
> An APB reports a high-speed pursuit in progress. Rick and Shane head to the scene, where they lay down a spike strip. As they wait for the car, a young officer, Leon Bassett, muses about their chances of getting on a police chase reality show.
> 
> The car approaches, pursued by two more cruisers. When it hits the spike strip, it flips off the road. Rick approaches the overturned car. Two men emerge from the wreckage; one shoots Rick in his Kevlar vest. The other officers gun them down.
> 
> "Shane you do not tell Lori that happened," Rick says after the firefight. His back turned, Rick fails to notice a third gunman crawling from the car. The man fires and hits Rick in the side, where his vest does not protect him. He falls to the ground bleeding, then passes out.
> 
> Shane delivers flowers to Rick in the hospital, but Rick isn't fully conscious or at all aware of what's going on.
> 
> Rick wakes in the hospital room, unshaven and sweaty. He calls for Shane, then notices the flowers have wilted and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Episode 101 - AMC
> 
> This is why I'm confused.  Zombies were around before Rick got shot; he/they knew about them.  Otherwise, he would have said something to Shane.  I think the virus was just going or had recently gone global when he got shot and he was in a coma for a month . . . but I can't figure six months.
> 
> Wait, when Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station. . . .was that suppose to have happened after he got shot but before he met up with Morgan and Duane?
Click to expand...

He was in uniform when he shot the little girl zombie.  I don't think he put on a uniform at home after he met Morgan; I think he did when they went to the station and showered.


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station _after_ he woke up from the coma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't.  He shot her first . . . that was the opening scene.
> 
> From AMC's website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a deserted road, Sheriff's Deputy Rick Grimes pulls his police cruiser past overturned cars to a gas station. Vehicles filled with dead bodies litter the grounds; a sign hanging nearby declares "No Gas."
> 
> As Rick searches, he glimpses a little girl and calls to her. Her lips and right cheek have been torn away, blood dripping. She starts toward Rick, growling. As she approaches, Rick draws his gun and shoots her in the head.
> 
> Earlier, Rick and his partner Shane eat hamburgers in their car and joke about the differences between men and women. When the conversation turns to Rick's wife Lori, Rick turns somber. He explains that Lori recently accused him of not caring about his family in front of their son, Carl. "The difference between men and women?" Rick says, "I would never say something that cruel to her."
> 
> An APB reports a high-speed pursuit in progress. Rick and Shane head to the scene, where they lay down a spike strip. As they wait for the car, a young officer, Leon Bassett, muses about their chances of getting on a police chase reality show.
> 
> The car approaches, pursued by two more cruisers. When it hits the spike strip, it flips off the road. Rick approaches the overturned car. Two men emerge from the wreckage; one shoots Rick in his Kevlar vest. The other officers gun them down.
> 
> "Shane you do not tell Lori that happened," Rick says after the firefight. His back turned, Rick fails to notice a third gunman crawling from the car. The man fires and hits Rick in the side, where his vest does not protect him. He falls to the ground bleeding, then passes out.
> 
> Shane delivers flowers to Rick in the hospital, but Rick isn't fully conscious or at all aware of what's going on.
> 
> Rick wakes in the hospital room, unshaven and sweaty. He calls for Shane, then notices the flowers have wilted and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Episode 101 - AMC
> 
> This is why I'm confused.  Zombies were around before Rick got shot; he/they knew about them.  Otherwise, he would have said something to Shane.  I think the virus was just going or had recently gone global when he got shot and he was in a coma for a month . . . but I can't figure six months.
> 
> Wait, when Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station. . . .was that suppose to have happened after he got shot but before he met up with Morgan and Duane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was in uniform when he shot the little girl zombie.  I don't think he put on a uniform at home after he met Morgan; I think he did when they went to the station and showered.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure he killed the Zombie girl when he was on his way to Atlanta when he ran out of gas, before he took the horse. And no I do not think there was Zombies around before Rick got shot, if there was Rick and Shane would have had alot more to bitch about than Ricks marital issues.


----------



## daveman

High_Gravity said:


> I'm pretty sure he killed the Zombie girl when he was on his way to Atlanta when he ran out of gas, before he took the horse.


Yeah, that's right.


High_Gravity said:


> And no I do not think there was Zombies around before Rick got shot, if there was Rick and Shane would have had alot more to bitch about than Ricks marital issues.


  Indeed.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Rick shot the zombie girl with the doll at the gas station shortly before he was shot and Rick didn't ask 'what the hell was that?' to anyone.  He must have known?  Yes, I'm still confused.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station _after_ he woke up from the coma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.  He shot her first . . . that was the opening scene.
> 
> From AMC's website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a deserted road, Sheriff's Deputy Rick Grimes pulls his police cruiser past overturned cars to a gas station. Vehicles filled with dead bodies litter the grounds; a sign hanging nearby declares "No Gas."
> 
> As Rick searches, he glimpses a little girl and calls to her. Her lips and right cheek have been torn away, blood dripping. She starts toward Rick, growling. As she approaches, Rick draws his gun and shoots her in the head.
> 
> Earlier, Rick and his partner Shane eat hamburgers in their car and joke about the differences between men and women. When the conversation turns to Rick's wife Lori, Rick turns somber. He explains that Lori recently accused him of not caring about his family in front of their son, Carl. "The difference between men and women?" Rick says, "I would never say something that cruel to her."
> 
> An APB reports a high-speed pursuit in progress. Rick and Shane head to the scene, where they lay down a spike strip. As they wait for the car, a young officer, Leon Bassett, muses about their chances of getting on a police chase reality show.
> 
> The car approaches, pursued by two more cruisers. When it hits the spike strip, it flips off the road. Rick approaches the overturned car. Two men emerge from the wreckage; one shoots Rick in his Kevlar vest. The other officers gun them down.
> 
> "Shane you do not tell Lori that happened," Rick says after the firefight. His back turned, Rick fails to notice a third gunman crawling from the car. The man fires and hits Rick in the side, where his vest does not protect him. He falls to the ground bleeding, then passes out.
> 
> Shane delivers flowers to Rick in the hospital, but Rick isn't fully conscious or at all aware of what's going on.
> 
> Rick wakes in the hospital room, unshaven and sweaty. He calls for Shane, then notices the flowers have wilted and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Episode 101 - AMC
> 
> This is why I'm confused.  Zombies were around before Rick got shot; he/they knew about them.  Otherwise, he would have said something to Shane.  I think the virus was just going or had recently gone global when he got shot and he was in a coma for a month . . . but I can't figure six months.
> 
> Wait, when Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station. . . .was that suppose to have happened after he got shot but before he met up with Morgan and Duane?
Click to expand...


The shooting of the little girl in the opening was after Rick woke from the comma and then the show when back to the beginning to before the outbreak! This is not rocket science here!


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station _after_ he woke up from the coma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't.  He shot her first . . . that was the opening scene.
> 
> From AMC's website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a deserted road, Sheriff's Deputy Rick Grimes pulls his police cruiser past overturned cars to a gas station. Vehicles filled with dead bodies litter the grounds; a sign hanging nearby declares "No Gas."
> 
> As Rick searches, he glimpses a little girl and calls to her. Her lips and right cheek have been torn away, blood dripping. She starts toward Rick, growling. As she approaches, Rick draws his gun and shoots her in the head.
> 
> Earlier, Rick and his partner Shane eat hamburgers in their car and joke about the differences between men and women. When the conversation turns to Rick's wife Lori, Rick turns somber. He explains that Lori recently accused him of not caring about his family in front of their son, Carl. "The difference between men and women?" Rick says, "I would never say something that cruel to her."
> 
> An APB reports a high-speed pursuit in progress. Rick and Shane head to the scene, where they lay down a spike strip. As they wait for the car, a young officer, Leon Bassett, muses about their chances of getting on a police chase reality show.
> 
> The car approaches, pursued by two more cruisers. When it hits the spike strip, it flips off the road. Rick approaches the overturned car. Two men emerge from the wreckage; one shoots Rick in his Kevlar vest. The other officers gun them down.
> 
> "Shane you do not tell Lori that happened," Rick says after the firefight. His back turned, Rick fails to notice a third gunman crawling from the car. The man fires and hits Rick in the side, where his vest does not protect him. He falls to the ground bleeding, then passes out.
> 
> Shane delivers flowers to Rick in the hospital, but Rick isn't fully conscious or at all aware of what's going on.
> 
> Rick wakes in the hospital room, unshaven and sweaty. He calls for Shane, then notices the flowers have wilted and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Episode 101 - AMC
> 
> This is why I'm confused.  Zombies were around before Rick got shot; he/they knew about them.  Otherwise, he would have said something to Shane.  I think the virus was just going or had recently gone global when he got shot and he was in a coma for a month . . . but I can't figure six months.
> 
> Wait, when Rick shot the zombie girl at the gas station. . . .was that suppose to have happened after he got shot but before he met up with Morgan and Duane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooting of the little girl in the opening was after Rick woke from the comma and then the show when back to the beginning to before the outbreak! This is not rocket science here!
Click to expand...


Well, I guess the jig is up that I'm not a rocket scientist.   

I thought the first scene when he shot the little girl at the gas station was that zombie infections had happened, that the show was starting with the premise that this had already occurred and was something they lived/dealt with, but it was not anywhere near a global apocalypse yet.  That's how I read it anyway.  

Darn good thing I started this thread, so you all can straighten my crooked little head out.  Thanks for that!


----------



## Zoom-boing

In case anyone is needing to kill some zombies.  Heh.

Zombie Trailer Park Games - Over 15,000 Free Games - 10 Added Every Weekday


13 Days In Hell Game @ Sniper Aim


----------



## Zoom-boing

> Sundays are not complete without zombies. It's a fact. So if you're like me and missing 'The Walking Dead,' this video is sure to delight.
> 
> In only six episodes the AMC series managed to scare up record Nielsen ratings, a Golden Globe nomination for Best Drama and legions of fans.
> 
> If you've never seen the zombie hit based on the comics by Robert Kirkman, Tony Moore and Charlie Adlard, let this video be a sweet, blood- and gore-filled tease. Be warned, it's filled with shots to the head with blunt objects, bullets and arrows, and does contain spoilers.



Watch Every Zombie Kill From 'The Walking Dead' Season 1

_This_ is sweet.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afcWyJhsBXo&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Just an FYI post.  

The Walking Dead, along with Mad Men, Dexter (great show), The Good Wife (another great show) and Boardwalk Empire were all nominated for Golden Globes.  Boardwalk Empire won.

Just saw this today.  If any TWD fans are in Beverly Hills, here's your chance.



> It's good to be dead. Or a vampire. Or a community college student, for that matter. At least that's the case according to the Paley Center for Media, which will pay tribute to The Walking Dead, True Blood, Community and nine other current and past TV shows at its PaleyFest 2011: William S. Paley Television Festival this March at the Saban Theater in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The event, now in its 28th year, celebrates the year's best television programming by bringing the casts and creators of the selected shows together with their fans. "We offer television enthusiasts an unrivaled connection with the casts and crews of their favorite series as well as the opportunity to honor media icons and innovators," says Pat Mitchell, president and chief executive officer of the Paley Center.
> 
> Tickets for the general public go on sale Sunday, Jan. 23 and can be purchased by going to ticketweb.com. For more information about PaleyFest 2011, go to paleycenter.org.



PaleyFest 2011 Lineup Revealed - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com


----------



## GHook93

Hard to argue against Broadwalk Empire! Only 6 episodes probably went against The Walking Dead! I will tell you one thing I am sure as hell look forward to 2nd seasons of both shows!



Zoom-boing said:


> Just an FYI post.
> 
> The Walking Dead, along with Mad Men, Dexter (great show), The Good Wife (another great show) and Boardwalk Empire were all nominated for Golden Globes.  Boardwalk Empire won.
> 
> Just saw this today.  If any TWD fans are in Beverly Hills, here's your chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to be dead. Or a vampire. Or a community college student, for that matter. At least that's the case according to the Paley Center for Media, which will pay tribute to The Walking Dead, True Blood, Community and nine other current and past TV shows at its PaleyFest 2011: William S. Paley Television Festival this March at the Saban Theater in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The event, now in its 28th year, celebrates the year's best television programming by bringing the casts and creators of the selected shows together with their fans. "We offer television enthusiasts an unrivaled connection with the casts and crews of their favorite series as well as the opportunity to honor media icons and innovators," says Pat Mitchell, president and chief executive officer of the Paley Center.
> 
> Tickets for the general public go on sale Sunday, Jan. 23 and can be purchased by going to ticketweb.com. For more information about PaleyFest 2011, go to paleycenter.org.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaleyFest 2011 Lineup Revealed - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Modbert

I loved The Walking Dead but Boardwalk Empire definitely did deserve to win. Also happy to see Steve Buscemi won a Best Acting trophy. Though I would of been happy as well if Walking Dead won.

I agree with Ghook, can't wait for both shows second seasons.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Hard to argue against Broadwalk Empire! Only 6 episodes probably went against The Walking Dead! I will tell you one thing I am sure as hell look forward to 2nd seasons of both shows!
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an FYI post.
> 
> The Walking Dead, along with Mad Men, Dexter (great show), The Good Wife (another great show) and Boardwalk Empire were all nominated for Golden Globes.  Boardwalk Empire won.
> 
> Just saw this today.  If any TWD fans are in Beverly Hills, here's your chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to be dead. Or a vampire. Or a community college student, for that matter. At least that's the case according to the Paley Center for Media, which will pay tribute to The Walking Dead, True Blood, Community and nine other current and past TV shows at its PaleyFest 2011: William S. Paley Television Festival this March at the Saban Theater in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The event, now in its 28th year, celebrates the year's best television programming by bringing the casts and creators of the selected shows together with their fans. "We offer television enthusiasts an unrivaled connection with the casts and crews of their favorite series as well as the opportunity to honor media icons and innovators," says Pat Mitchell, president and chief executive officer of the Paley Center.
> 
> Tickets for the general public go on sale Sunday, Jan. 23 and can be purchased by going to ticketweb.com. For more information about PaleyFest 2011, go to paleycenter.org.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaleyFest 2011 Lineup Revealed - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Boardwalk Empire is the only one I don't watch!  But I've heard it was very, very good.   I just started watching Dexter on DVD (the college kid watches it).  That is quite a different type of show too.  I'm totally enjoying it!

The first thing I thought when I heard TWD was nominated was 'they'd better not win, with only 6 episodes'.  All those other shows have been on for at least two seasons (BE is in its second season I think) and as much as I love TWD . . . six episodes just doesn't cut it.

If I lived near Beverly Hills I'd buy tickets and go to PaleyFest.


----------



## Modbert

Zoom-boing said:


> The first thing I thought when I heard TWD was nominated was 'they'd better not win, with only 6 episodes'.  All those other shows have been on for at least two seasons (*BE is in its second season I think*) and as much as I love TWD . . . six episodes just doesn't cut it.



Nope, Boardwalk just finished up it's first season.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I thought when I heard TWD was nominated was 'they'd better not win, with only 6 episodes'.  All those other shows have been on for at least two seasons (*BE is in its second season I think*) and as much as I love TWD . . . six episodes just doesn't cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Boardwalk just finished up it's first season.
Click to expand...


They'll be going into their second season.  They had 12 episodes in the first, right?  That's the one thing about cable shows . . .their seasons are shorter than standard (regular tv) shows.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I thought when I heard TWD was nominated was 'they'd better not win, with only 6 episodes'.  All those other shows have been on for at least two seasons (*BE is in its second season I think*) and as much as I love TWD . . . six episodes just doesn't cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Boardwalk just finished up it's first season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll be going into their second season.  They had 12 episodes in the first, right?  That's the one thing about cable shows . . .their seasons are shorter than standard (regular tv) shows.
Click to expand...


Just watched 3,4,5 & 6 again on AMC! For a Zombie fan like me, this show rocks!


----------



## Mr. H.

I tried watching some of the re-broadcast, but it's just too darn depressing LOL.


----------



## High_Gravity

God I miss this show.


----------



## Zoom-boing

To help get through the long winter, spring, summer and into the fall (eGADS that's a frukin long time to wait), you can purchase some TWD wear.  For Christmas my youngest got the one on the right in the second row; I got the very last one.  I see keychains . . . ooo I might make a HT run this weekend.  lol

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/PopCulture/TheWalkingDead.jsp


----------



## Zoom-boing

Here's the actors' take on things.

The Walking Dead Cast Eats Brains Video ? 5min.com

Andrew Lincoln is British (I had read then posted that he was an Aussie).


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Here's are the actors' take on things.
> 
> The Walking Dead Cast Eats Brains Video ? 5min.com
> 
> Andrew Lincoln is British (I had read then posted that he was an Aussie).



I was shocked by the British accent also, I would have thought he was American or maybe Canadian.

I have to say, of the regulars, there really isn't a character I don't love!


----------



## Trajan

so I have a confession...I have not seen all of WD...

I had tived all of the Epi's...I was down to the last one they arrived at CDC...hes ready to whack himself they show up,  after soul searching he opens the door........fade to black.....

I had the last Epi. teed up..and swear to god,...disaster struck- the  $%(*%^#@! power supply on my dvr burns up...the hard drive is dead which means everything is gone...I was even toying around wiht the idea of opening the box and juicing the leads with   current and trying to DL the saved program file to a  thumbdrive....burt theres a warranty issue....anyway.
 I cannot find WD on tv for a replay....



so anyone want to tot help old Traj out?  and tell me in a lucid timely manner what happened?


----------



## Zoom-boing

They got et up by teh zombies and the show was axed.


http://www.sidereel.com/The_Walking_Dead


----------



## Trajan

you're da bomb I tried to find it on but torrent whatever the helllllll.....am spoiled on tivo, I never look online for shows and am not wise ion these ways,...thank you ZB.


----------



## masquerade

What is this Boardwalk Empire you all speak of?  I must research.

It's nice to see this thread still active.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> What is this Boardwalk Empire you all speak of?  I must research.
> 
> It's nice to see this thread still active.



BE is on HBO I think.  We don't get it but you can watch it on sidereel.  It's set in Atlantic City, NJ during the prohibition era, mob involvement and all.  I heard it was very good.  

I'm currently into _Dexter._  My daughter bought seasons one and two and I'll probably sidereel the remaining episodes (unless I find them on a great sale somewhere).


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> They got et up by teh zombies and the show was axed.
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead | Watch The Walking Dead online | TV Show | SideReel



well there goes that site...you have to sign up for facebook to watch it....no thx.


----------



## Trajan

well finally.....and I have to say, well done. they ended it the only way they could have considering  they are bringing it back ( thank god) and didn't want to keep them there, god knows where they go  from here. 


anyone else notice that the Doctor spoke in Ricks ear for about 15 seconds before they took off? .....thats gonna be key, watch...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trajan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> They got et up by teh zombies and the show was axed.
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead | Watch The Walking Dead online | TV Show | SideReel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well there goes that site...you have to sign up for facebook to watch it....no thx.
Click to expand...


No you don't.  On sidereel's main page, top right there's a sign up and a login button.  You can sign in with FB but don't have to (I never do).


----------



## Zoom-boing

> On Sat., Feb. 19 The American Cinema Editors society announced the winners of the 61st Annual ACE Eddie awards honoring excellence in film and television editing, and The Walking Dead editor Hunter Via walked home with the award for Best Edited One-Hour Series for Commercial Television.
> 
> Via, who won for his work on the Season 1 Pilot, "Days Gone Bye", faced down stiff competition for the trophy: Friday Night Lights's Mark Conte; Glee's Bradley Buecker, Doc Crotzer, Joe Leonard and John Roberts; and Kelley Dixon from AMC's own Breaking Bad were also nominated.
> 
> AMC will encore the award-winning Pilot episode during its full-series marathon of The Walking Dead on Fri., Mar. 4 beginning at 8/7c.



The Walking Dead Editor Hunter Via Wins ACE Eddie Award - The Walking Dead - AMC

Holy cow, they beat out_ Friday Night Lights_? _ FNL_ is superb.  

Also this:



> This week The Wall Street Journal reports on a pending video game for The Walking Dead while FEARnet features clips from the Season 1 Blu-Ray/DVD bonus material.
> 
>  The Wall Street Journal reports on a deal for Telltale Games to develop a The Walking Dead video game series, with Telltale forecasting a $20 million to $30 million franchise based on the undead drama "if all goes well."
> 
>  FEARnet has two clips of bonus material from The Walking Dead Season 1 DVD set, out March 8, featuring Frank Darabont, Robert Kirkman and various cast members discussing the series.
> 
>  The Walking Dead action figures have generated a flurry of interest, with MTV revealing images of the Michonne and Zombie Lurker figures and chatting with the founder of the company that's making the toys (he reveals there will be "guts in the cavities that you can pull out").
> 
>  FEARnet reports that Robert Kirkman is very involved with The Walking Dead action figures and pushed for Daryl's inclusion ("Robert said, 'You have to have Daryl!' He let us know he's a fan favorite."). TV Guide thinks the figures look cool, "but I personally won't be satisfied until I get my Merle Dixon (with removable hand!) figure."



The Walking Dead Gets a Video Game; FEARNet Previews Season 1 DVD Set - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## High_Gravity

Is this show going to come back for a second season? I heard that it wasn't.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Is this show going to come back for a second season? I heard that it wasn't.



Yup.  This was announced last November.  Have to wait until freakin' October though.  Bummer on that.



> AMC announced today the renewal of The Walking Dead for a 13-episode second season. Since debuting Sun., Oct. 31, The Walking Dead has broken ratings records, with the series reaching more Adults 18 to 49 than any other show in the history of cable television.
> 
> Today's announcement also includes Fox International Channels' (FIC) global renewal for a second season, following record-breaking premiere ratings in 120 countries in Europe, Latin America, Asia and the Middle East. The Walking Dead was the highest-rated original series premiere ever to air on FIC simultaneously worldwide.
> 
> "The Dead has spread!" said Charlie Collier, President, AMC. "No other cable series has ever attracted as many Adults 18-49 as The Walking Dead. This reaffirms viewers' hunger for premium television on basic cable. We are so proud to be bringing back The Dead again, across the globe."



AMC Resurrects The Walking Dead for a Second Season - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this show going to come back for a second season? I heard that it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  This was announced last November.  Have to wait until freakin' October though.  Bummer on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC announced today the renewal of The Walking Dead for a 13-episode second season. Since debuting Sun., Oct. 31, The Walking Dead has broken ratings records, with the series reaching more Adults 18 to 49 than any other show in the history of cable television.
> 
> Today's announcement also includes Fox International Channels' (FIC) global renewal for a second season, following record-breaking premiere ratings in 120 countries in Europe, Latin America, Asia and the Middle East. The Walking Dead was the highest-rated original series premiere ever to air on FIC simultaneously worldwide.
> 
> "The Dead has spread!" said Charlie Collier, President, AMC. "No other cable series has ever attracted as many Adults 18-49 as The Walking Dead. This reaffirms viewers' hunger for premium television on basic cable. We are so proud to be bringing back The Dead again, across the globe."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AMC Resurrects The Walking Dead for a Second Season - The Walking Dead - AMC
Click to expand...


Glad to hear that, I was worried they were going to axe it.


----------



## katerbai

Its a horrible sounds title.. but unfortunately i dont have any talk to talk about this movie because i haven't watched it yet.. :-(


----------



## Ringel05

Oh, a second season?  I'm assuming this is a reality show about most Americans........ No wonder it's doing well.


----------



## Zoom-boing

katerbai said:


> Its a horrible sounds title.. but unfortunately i dont have any talk to talk about this movie because i haven't watched it yet.. :-(



It's a show, not a movie.

You can watch all six episodes here:  The Walking Dead | Watch The Walking Dead online | TV Show | SideReel

Click on the 'search links' button and try different links.  Some are better than others.  Click on the direct link buttons.


----------



## Zoom-boing

> The Acacemy of Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror announced today the nominees for this year's 37th annual Saturn Awards, and The Walking Dead was honored with a total of six nominations across categories such as Best Television Presentation, Best Starring Role in Television and Best Actor, Actress, Supporting Actor and Supporting Actress in Television.
> 
> The Walking Dead's nominations are among 11 garnered by AMC this year -- more than any other television network. In the acting categories, Andrew Lincoln (Rick) was nominated for Best Actor in Television. Sarah Wayne Callies (Lori), for her part, was nominated for Best Actress. Their co-stars, Steven Yeun (Glenn) and Laurie Holden (Andrea) received Best Supporting Actor and Actress nods, respectively while Noah Emmerich (Dr. Jenner) received a nod in the Best Starring Role in Television category.
> 
> *Competing with The Walking Dead and its stars will be such series as ABC's Lost, Fox's Fringe, Showtime's Dexter, HBO's True Blood, and AMC's own Breaking Bad.*
> 
> The 37th annual Saturn Awards will take place in June in Burbank.



The Walking Dead Receives Six Saturn Award Nominations - The Walking Dead - AMC


_Lost_?  _Fringe_? _ Dexter_?  All great shows definitely worth hunting down and watching!


----------



## Zoom-boing

> Robert Kirkman on 'Walking Dead' season two: 'You haven't seen anything yet'
> 
> How are things going on season 2?
> Great. Were mapping out everything. We got a lot of cool ideas. Everyone here is mindful of how well received the first season was. Were breaking our backs, story wise, to make sure the next season is twice is good, or three times as good, with a lot of twists and turns and pushing the envelop of what you can do on TV.
> 
> The first season alternated mainly between the camp site and Atlanta. What will the setting be for season 2?
> I dont know if I can go into that, but I know [showrunner Frank Darabont] has said were going to see Hershels farm. Were looking to take some picturesque rural landscapes and playing with that and coming up with some cool zombie visuals. Well see some of the locations of the first season, but were going to mainly focus on breaking new ground. Oh, and were going to feature a lava planet.
> 
> Of course, the survivors have to stop at Mustafar. How much Rick vs. Shane drama is going to play into season 2?
> Thats definitely the core dynamic thats going on, but theres a lot of other interesting stuff in the mix. Were going to seeing a lot of Andrea and a lot more of Laurie.
> 
> How much is Frank Darabont writing/directing?
> Hes focusing on writing. Hes in writers room every day. Im writing some episodes and hes writing some episodes. Were trying to figure out what were doing with the directing right now. The logistics and also being big part of the writers room will limit his time.
> 
> Is the great Bear McCreary staying on as composer?
> Yes.
> 
> And we still have to wait until October?
> Yes, thats pretty public at this point. Thats the target.
> 
> The Walking Dead will be at Comic-Con, I assume?
> Oh yeah, indeed. Were going to have a 12-foot-tall zombie costume
> 
> Ive played through Left 4 Dead, so what will the upcoming Walking Dead video game bring new to the genre?
> Left 4 Dead is much more focused on action. On of the key aspects of Walking Dead is it focuses on characters and the emotion, and that theme is very much alive in the game, and luckily with modern games you can actually do that.
> 
> Anything else you can tease to from about season 2?
> Weve been talking to [zombie effects master] Greg Nicotero a lot about some cool zombie stuff he has planned. As much as this show pushed the envelope of gore on TV, the joy of seeing the best zombies ever done on a TV show every week, all I can say you havent seen anything yet.



Robert Kirkman on 'Walking Dead' season two: 'You haven't seen anything yet' | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> And we still have to wait until October?
> Yes, that&#8217;s pretty public at this point. That&#8217;s the target.



That's the target?  What?  Let me just say right now, they better hit their target! 

I do hope the writers incorporate more zombie reality into the situation and scale back on the drama between the characters.


----------



## AllieBaba

this is so on my schedule tonight. Makes me happy i got my homework done while I was at work!


----------



## shintao

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



It was a different view.

During the Vietnam War, the unit earned the name of The Walking Dead for its high casualty rate.[1] The battalion endured the longest sustained combat and suffered the highest killed in action (KIA) rate in Marine Corps history, especially during the Battle of July Two. The battalion was engaged in combat for 47 months and 7 days, from 15 June 1965 to 19 October 1966 and 11 December 1966 to 14 July 1969. Based on a typical battalion strength of 800 Marines and Navy hospital corpsmen, 93.63% (747) were Killed In Action (KIA) and 0.25% (2) were Missing In Action (MIA). 1st bn., 9th Marines


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we still have to wait until October?
> Yes, thats pretty public at this point. Thats the target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the target?  What?  Let me just say right now, they better hit their target!
> 
> I do hope the writers incorporate more zombie reality into the situation and scale back on the drama between the characters.
Click to expand...


That exactly what I thought when I read that!  Like  . . . ._ target_???  They're whole thing is that it premiered on Halloween so that's the tie it to TWD.   I'll hunt them down and whack them on the head with a shovel if they miss their target!


----------



## Zoom-boing

shintao said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a different view.
> 
> During the Vietnam War, the unit earned the name of The Walking Dead for its high casualty rate.[1] The battalion endured the longest sustained combat and suffered the highest killed in action (KIA) rate in Marine Corps history, especially during the Battle of July Two. The battalion was engaged in combat for 47 months and 7 days, from 15 June 1965 to 19 October 1966 and 11 December 1966 to 14 July 1969. Based on a typical battalion strength of 800 Marines and Navy hospital corpsmen, 93.63% (747) were Killed In Action (KIA) and 0.25% (2) were Missing In Action (MIA). 1st bn., 9th Marines
Click to expand...


I did not know this, thank for you that information!

This thread, however, is about a tv show called _The Walking Dead_ because it's a show about life after a zombie apocalypse (yuh huh could too happen!  lol) and zombies _are_ the walking dead.


----------



## AllieBaba

Well I paid for the first season; I meant to rent it from Amazon but apparently I really bought it. I dunno if that means they're going to send me dvds? It was only $10, at least that's the button I meant to click, lol..

ANYHOO I did watch it and it had some good stuff. However I lost interest by episode 2. I really don't care if the best friend and the old lady have a fling, and I find gratuitous on screen sex annoying. Who wants to watch that shit when your kids are like 2 steps away? And my daughter LOVES horror and believe me, she doesn't need to watch that shit.

But that's just me personally. But honestly, having to turn the first 10 minutes off the second episode because it OPENS with a sex scene bugs me. And the first episode had the same thing, though I'm not sure it was the first scene. Pretty close, though.

The effects are killer. And I was seriously creeped out whenever someone was being stalked or chased. yuuuuucccckkkk...

There's some SERIOUS OVERACTING. C'mon, peeps, you won't be reeling in Oscars for this, have some fucking fun! Would it kill the leading man to smile once? I found him painfully skinny and just..painful. I get tired of closeups of someone who's having a really day.


----------



## AllieBaba

Whoops, spoiler alert on the wife/best friend thing.

Whoops, I think I'm making things worse.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The Walking Dead's Stars Are Back With This Summer's Movies



> Norman Reedus (TWD's Daryl), _The Conspirator_
> In Theaters: Currently
> The latest offering from Sundance maven Robert Redford is The Conspirator, a period epic detailing the assassination of Abraham Lincoln. Norman Reedus is back playing a troubled Southerner like Daryl. Here he's Lewis Payne, the man hanged for trying to murder the U.S. Secretary of State.
> 
> Michael Rooker (TWD's Merle), _Super_
> In Theaters: Currently
> Not to be outdone by his on-screen little brother, Michael Rooker is also playing not-so-nice at the movies this month, in IFC Films' Super. In it, Rooker plays Kevin Bacon's crime boss henchman Abe, who spends the flick trying to thwart Rainn Wilson's vigilante superhero.
> 
> Noah Emmerich (TWD's Dr. Jenner), _Super 8_
> In Theaters: June 10
> Director J.J. Abrams is keeping a tight lid on his alien epic about small-town kids who witness an other-worldly train crash in the '70s. What is known is that The Walking Dead's Dr. Jenner -- Noah Emmerich -- is on the case. He's playing a Colonel Nelec, a man who hopes to have better luck dealing with a crisis than Dr. Jenner did with the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Adrian Kali Turner (TWD's Duane Jones), _Bad Teacher_
> In Theaters: June 24
> This raunch-com finds foul-mouthed Cameron Diaz teaching middle school kids while trying to seduce substitute teacher Justin Timberlake. In her ill-fated class is none other than Adrian Kali Turner (a.k.a, Morgan's son Duane). Watch a clip as he gets into a shouting match with gym teacher Jason Segel over whether LeBron James is the next Michael Jordan.
> 
> Emma Bell (TWD's Amy), _Final Destination 5_
> In Theaters: August 12
> The actress who plays Amy knows better than anyone that you can't cheat death: Even as a resurrected walker she's around only long to hear Andrea say "I love you." So it's fitting that Emma Bell is starring in the fifth installment of Final Destination. In it she plays Molly, whose boyfriend Sam has a premonition about a disaster on a bridge. How long can he save her life?
> 
> Lennie James (TWD's Morgan Jones), _Colombiana_
> In Theaters: September 2
> Wondering where the man behind Morgan has been since sniping walkers from a bedroom window? Turns out, he's been hunting a stone-cold assassin as Special Agent Ross in Luc Besson's Colombiana. This cat-and-mouse thriller caps off the summer as Zoe Saldana kills scores of people while James pursues her. This time he won't use a shovel.



The Walking Dead's Stars Are Back With This Summer's Movies - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## High_Gravity

Any word when this show is coming back?


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Any word when this show is coming back?



Halloween . . . muhaha!


----------



## Zoom-boing

First Look at The Walking Dead, Season 2

Photos - First Look at The Walking Dead Season 2 - The Walking Dead - AMC




Oh snap!  I know what I want for my birthday!

First Look at McFarlane Toys' Daryl, Zombie Walker and Zombie Biter Action Figures - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## Mr. H.

Yay.


----------



## High_Gravity

I can't wait for this, I love this show.


----------



## Trajan

I havw the season 1 on dvd, I am going to re watch the whole season back to back on my 2 weeks off in july since I only caught it after tivoing it first time around and it was almost over...


remember; what the guy at CDC whispered to Rick will be key...you heard it here first


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> I havw the season 1 on dvd, I am going to re watch the whole season back to back on my 2 weeks off in july since I only caught it after tivoing it first time around and it was almost over...
> 
> 
> remember; what the guy at CDC whispered to Rick will be key...you heard it here first



Yup and I hope hear something about that helicoptor Rick saw in Atlanta.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> First Look at The Walking Dead, Season 2
> 
> Photos - First Look at The Walking Dead Season 2 - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap!  I know what I want for my birthday!
> 
> First Look at McFarlane Toys' Daryl, Zombie Walker and Zombie Biter Action Figures - The Walking Dead - AMC



Now aren't those some attractive-looking zombies!  Especially their eyes!  {{{ shudder }}}

Never in my Life would I wish my summer months away, but I do anxiously await season 2 of TWD as well as (crossing fingers) the 2011-2012 NFL season.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

High_Gravity said:


> I can't wait for this, I love this show.



Me to. Good show. Nice and gritty. I got season one on DVD. I also like that its not so nasty that my kids cant watch it. Very well done show.


----------



## Zoom-boing

> What's it like to film on a deserted stretch of Georgia highway that's littered with cars and dead bodies? The cast and crew of The Walking Dead are all too happy to show you in this new behind-the-scenes video from the set of Season 2. Watch the video now to see Writer/Director/Executive Producer Frank Darabont touring the set; catch up with stars Andrew Lincoln (Rick Grimes), Jon Bernthal (Shane Walsh) and Sarah Wayne Callies (Lori Grimes); *and witness what is perhaps the most awkward post-apocalyptic romance ever as Steven Yeun (Glenn) tries to seduce a rotting corpse.*



Video - Behind the Scenes of the First Day of Shooting Season 2 - The Walking Dead - AMC


Ewwww!  lol





> Today AMC confirmed that actor Pruitt Taylor Vince has been cast to star in Season 2 of The Walking Dead. Vince, the star of such films as Monster, Identity and L.A. Confidential, is set to play Otis, the foreman at Hershel's farm. Otis is described as a good-natured and polite individual, who first meets Rick and the other survivors under harrowing life-and-death circumstances.



AMC Confirms Pruitt Taylor Vince Cast in The Walking Dead Season 2 - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> What's it like to film on a deserted stretch of Georgia highway that's littered with cars and dead bodies? The cast and crew of The Walking Dead are all too happy to show you in this new behind-the-scenes video from the set of Season 2. Watch the video now to see Writer/Director/Executive Producer Frank Darabont touring the set; catch up with stars Andrew Lincoln (Rick Grimes), Jon Bernthal (Shane Walsh) and Sarah Wayne Callies (Lori Grimes); *and witness what is perhaps the most awkward post-apocalyptic romance ever as Steven Yeun (Glenn) tries to seduce a rotting corpse.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video - Behind the Scenes of the First Day of Shooting Season 2 - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> 
> Ewwww!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today AMC confirmed that actor Pruitt Taylor Vince has been cast to star in Season 2 of The Walking Dead. Vince, the star of such films as Monster, Identity and L.A. Confidential, is set to play Otis, the foreman at Hershel's farm. Otis is described as a good-natured and polite individual, who first meets Rick and the other survivors under harrowing life-and-death circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AMC Confirms Pruitt Taylor Vince Cast in The Walking Dead Season 2 - The Walking Dead - AMC
Click to expand...


sorry but I had to look up Pruitt Taylor Vince, I could not even summon a mental image of him....

and what the heck is Hershels farm?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trajan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's it like to film on a deserted stretch of Georgia highway that's littered with cars and dead bodies? The cast and crew of The Walking Dead are all too happy to show you in this new behind-the-scenes video from the set of Season 2. Watch the video now to see Writer/Director/Executive Producer Frank Darabont touring the set; catch up with stars Andrew Lincoln (Rick Grimes), Jon Bernthal (Shane Walsh) and Sarah Wayne Callies (Lori Grimes); *and witness what is perhaps the most awkward post-apocalyptic romance ever as Steven Yeun (Glenn) tries to seduce a rotting corpse.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video - Behind the Scenes of the First Day of Shooting Season 2 - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> 
> Ewwww!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today AMC confirmed that actor Pruitt Taylor Vince has been cast to star in Season 2 of The Walking Dead. Vince, the star of such films as Monster, Identity and L.A. Confidential, is set to play Otis, the foreman at Hershel's farm. Otis is described as a good-natured and polite individual, who first meets Rick and the other survivors under harrowing life-and-death circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AMC Confirms Pruitt Taylor Vince Cast in The Walking Dead Season 2 - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry but I had to look up Pruitt Taylor Vince, I could not even summon a mental image of him....
> 
> and what the heck is Hershels farm?
Click to expand...


I recognized Pruitt Taylor from an_ X-Files _episode and also from an _Alias _episode.  If I remember correctly, he has nystagmus (my son also has this).   Nystagmus is an involuntary 'jiggling' or 'movement' of the eye.  Taylor's is pretty severe.  Watch his eyes when he's on TWD. 

As for Hershel's Farm . . .



> At the close of season one last year, Ricks caravan of survivors leaves Atlanta looking for a safe home and survival supplies. Eventually they come across a farm run by a man name Hershel and his family. Hershel Greene is also a former veterinarian, whose medical and horticultural experience comes in handy for the main group. Hes older, maybe 55, and The Walking Dead comic book character is white and fit.
> 
> Hershels daughter is Maggie, a typical southern farm girl. Shes fond of horses and a skilled rider  which could come in handy when the gas runs out. The character will need an actress in her late teens or early twenties, or at least one who can play that range.  Maggies comic book equivalent has some romantic entanglements with a current member of the caravan.
> 
> The last character on the casting call it Otis, a farmhand employed by Hershel. Otis is a gentle sort, middle-aged, but the casting info reveals that he panics and accidentally shoots a survivor.



The Walking Dead Season 2  Hershels Farm Casting Info | Screen Rant

Ok, I remember them coming out of the CDC just in the nick of time before it exploded and getting in their vans/cars and all but I don't remember them getting to a farm.  I thought it ended with them driving away?  Did I miss something or has my brain fried . . . again?  lol


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video - Behind the Scenes of the First Day of Shooting Season 2 - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> 
> Ewwww!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC Confirms Pruitt Taylor Vince Cast in The Walking Dead Season 2 - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but I had to look up Pruitt Taylor Vince, I could not even summon a mental image of him....
> 
> and what the heck is Hershels farm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recognized Pruitt Taylor from an_ X-Files _episode and also from an _Alias _episode.  If I remember correctly, he has nystagmus (my son also has this).   Nystagmus is an involuntary 'jiggling' or 'movement' of the eye.  Taylor's is pretty severe.  Watch his eyes when he's on TWD.
> 
> As for Hershel's Farm . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the close of season one last year, Rick&#8217;s caravan of survivors leaves Atlanta looking for a safe home and survival supplies. Eventually they come across a farm run by a man name Hershel and his family. Hershel Greene is also a former veterinarian, whose medical and horticultural experience comes in handy for the main group. He&#8217;s older, maybe 55, and The Walking Dead comic book character is white and fit.
> 
> Hershel&#8217;s daughter is Maggie, a typical southern farm girl. She&#8217;s fond of horses and a skilled rider &#8211; which could come in handy when the gas runs out. The character will need an actress in her late teens or early twenties, or at least one who can play that range.  Maggie&#8217;s comic book equivalent has some romantic entanglements with a current member of the caravan.
> 
> The last character on the casting call it Otis, a farmhand employed by Hershel. Otis is a gentle sort, middle-aged, but the casting info reveals that he panics and accidentally shoots a survivor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> &#8216;The Walking Dead&#8217; Season 2 &#8211; Hershel&#8217;s Farm Casting Info | Screen Rant
> 
> Ok, I remember them coming out of the CDC just in the nick of time before it exploded and getting in their vans/cars and all but I don't remember them getting to a farm.  I thought it ended with them driving away?  Did I miss something or has my brain fried . . . again?  lol
Click to expand...


exactly, that sounds right..........what friggin farm????


----------



## Zoom-boing

The farm will be where they end up in the Season two opener.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> The farm will be where they end up in the Season two opener.



ok cause I just re watched it and I thought maybe the farm where he got the horse might be it.....

less than 10 days!


----------



## Zoom-boing

> On Sun., Jul. 17th, during the premiere of Season 4 of _Breaking Bad_, AMC is sneaking a first-look video from the upcoming season of_ The Walking Dead_. Season 1 of _The Walking Dead _premiered in Oct. 2010 and became the most watched drama series in basic cable history among Adults 18-49.* _The Walking Dead _tells the story of the months and years that follow after a zombie apocalypse. Season 4 of _Breaking Bad _premieres Sun., Jul. 17 at 10PM | 9C.



AMC to Debut First-Look of The Walking Dead During Premiere of Breaking Bad - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## Trajan

I tivo BB so I'll be watching thx ZB...


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> The farm will be where they end up in the Season two opener.



Really? isn't that too far out in the open? the black guy and his son seemed safer in that house they were in!


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The farm will be where they end up in the Season two opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? isn't that too far out in the open? the black guy and his son seemed safer in that house they were in!
Click to expand...


I think the gang who left the CDC will end up at the farm in season two.  

The black guy (Morgan) and his son (forgot his name!) left the house where they were.  Or they were going to leave.  Rick broadcasted on the walkie-talkie every morning at a certain time and before they left the outskirts of town  and after the zombies attacked them and killed Amy Rick left one last message for Morgan before they headed off for the CDC.  I think he left a message for him on the red car too.


----------



## Zoom-boing

TWD nabs 3 Emmy nods.  Sweet!



> This morning the Academy of Television Arts and Sciences announced their nominees for the 63rd Annual Primetime Emmy Awards, and The Walking Dead was honored with three nominations in the categories of Outstanding Prosthetic Makeup, Outstanding Visual Effects and Outstanding Sound Editing.



The Walking Dead Nabs Three Emmy Nominations for Season 1 - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The farm will be where they end up in the Season two opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? isn't that too far out in the open? the black guy and his son seemed safer in that house they were in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the gang who left the CDC will end up at the farm in season two.
> 
> The black guy (Morgan) and his son (forgot his name!) left the house where they were.  Or they were going to leave.  Rick broadcasted on the walkie-talkie every morning at a certain time and before they left the outskirts of town  and after the zombies attacked them and killed Amy Rick left one last message for Morgan before they headed off for the CDC.  *I think he left a message for him on the red car too.*
Click to expand...


yup, he sure did.


----------



## Zoom-boing

In case anyone didn't watch Breaking Bad (like me), here's a itty bitty preview of TWD's second season.  I'm so looking forward to this shows return.

The Walking Dead - The Walking Dead: A First Look at Season 2  AMC


Head shot, triple tap.  Boom, boom, pow!  

Such great fx.


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm tempted to view that but... no spolers please!


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> I'm tempted to view that but... no spolers please!



Not really a spoiler! Rather make Oct feel far away.


----------



## Zoom-boing

October 16, 2011.  

I'm ready, are you?

The Walking Dead - The Walking Dead: Season 2 Trailer From Comic-Con  AMC


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> October 16, 2011.
> 
> I'm ready, are you?
> 
> The Walking Dead - The Walking Dead: Season 2 Trailer From Comic-Con  AMC



that was cool.....thx zb


----------



## High_Gravity

Man I can't wait for this show to start, October feels so far away.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> October 16, 2011.
> 
> I'm ready, are you?
> 
> The Walking Dead - The Walking Dead: Season 2 Trailer From Comic-Con  AMC



Oh .. oh ... oh .. OH!  I am soooooo ready!

Ready for when the sun sets early and the evening temperatures drop during the crisp cool month of October when zombies again take to the streets, hungry for the taste of human flesh! 

The dead walk and our teams play.  I can't think of any other way I'd like to spend my autumn months.

But ... not yet.  Not quite yet.  I need to enjoy the warmth and the green of the summer months ... and then ... then I will be really ready.  Really.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Well, I certainly don't like the second half of the season being bumped to February but . . . at least it gives us something to look forward to in the dreary winter and it won't be as long of a wait till season three!



> The Walking Dead Season 2 Kicks Off With an Extra Half-Hour of Zombie Drama
> 
> AMC's critically acclaimed original series, The Walking Dead, is back with its much anticipated second 13 episode season. Kicking-off a two week long AMC Fearfest, the network, once again, presents viewers with a 90-minute premiere episode, airing at 9PM ET on Sun., Oct. 16, with six one-hour episodes in the weeks following. The final six episodes of the season commences on Sun., Feb. 12 at 9PM ET. The 90 minute version is also scheduled to be launched globally on all Fox International Channels, following the US premiere the week of Oct. 17-23. Season two reaches FOX audiences in 122 countries, speaking 35 languages and is seen by over 200 million households globally.



The Walking Dead Season 2 Kicks Off With an Extra Half-Hour of Zombie Drama - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> Well, I certainly don't like the second half of the season being bumped to February but . . . at least it gives us something to look forward to in the dreary winter and it won't be as long of a wait till season three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 2 Kicks Off With an Extra Half-Hour of Zombie Drama
> 
> AMC's critically acclaimed original series, The Walking Dead, is back with its much anticipated second 13 episode season. Kicking-off a two week long AMC Fearfest, the network, once again, presents viewers with a 90-minute premiere episode, airing at 9PM ET on Sun., Oct. 16, with six one-hour episodes in the weeks following. The final six episodes of the season commences on Sun., Feb. 12 at 9PM ET. The 90 minute version is also scheduled to be launched globally on all Fox International Channels, following the US premiere the week of Oct. 17-23. Season two reaches FOX audiences in 122 countries, speaking 35 languages and is seen by over 200 million households globally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 2 Kicks Off With an Extra Half-Hour of Zombie Drama - The Walking Dead - AMC
Click to expand...


So AMC is tied in with fox on this? good,  maybe they can get some money from Fox to make up for what they had to pay the jackass in MadMen, which resulted in production costs being slimmed down for WD. 

as far as the split season, well, we don't have much choice anyway. I will be watching Amazing Race come winter...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trajan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly don't like the second half of the season being bumped to February but . . . at least it gives us something to look forward to in the dreary winter and it won't be as long of a wait till season three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 2 Kicks Off With an Extra Half-Hour of Zombie Drama
> 
> AMC's critically acclaimed original series, The Walking Dead, is back with its much anticipated second 13 episode season. Kicking-off a two week long AMC Fearfest, the network, once again, presents viewers with a 90-minute premiere episode, airing at 9PM ET on Sun., Oct. 16, with six one-hour episodes in the weeks following. The final six episodes of the season commences on Sun., Feb. 12 at 9PM ET. The 90 minute version is also scheduled to be launched globally on all Fox International Channels, following the US premiere the week of Oct. 17-23. Season two reaches FOX audiences in 122 countries, speaking 35 languages and is seen by over 200 million households globally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 2 Kicks Off With an Extra Half-Hour of Zombie Drama - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So AMC is tied in with fox on this? good,  maybe they can *get some money from Fox to make up for what they had to pay the jackass in MadMen, which resulted in production costs being slimmed down for WD. *
> 
> as far as the split season, well, we don't have much choice anyway. I will be watching Amazing Race come winter...
Click to expand...



Ah, I hadn't heard that.  Thx.

Yeah, of the few shows I like to watch  three of them are on Sunday nights.  Good thing for On Demand and dvd recorders.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly don't like the second half of the season being bumped to February but . . . at least it gives us something to look forward to in the dreary winter and it won't be as long of a wait till season three!
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 2 Kicks Off With an Extra Half-Hour of Zombie Drama - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So AMC is tied in with fox on this? good,  maybe they can *get some money from Fox to make up for what they had to pay the jackass in MadMen, which resulted in production costs being slimmed down for WD. *
> 
> as far as the split season, well, we don't have much choice anyway. I will be watching Amazing Race come winter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I hadn't heard that.  Thx.
> 
> Yeah, of the few shows I like to watch  three of them are on Sunday nights.  Good thing for On Demand and dvd recorders.
Click to expand...


me too, wed's is usually a big night for us, BB,  rescue me etc....well then theres hells kitchen, true blood.....we are tivo Ho's here


oh and yes they had to pay MadMens Jon Hamm so much money , seriously,  its crimped both BB last season and WD...unreal. theres an article on it out there somewhere...


----------



## Zoom-boing

_The Walking Dead _is coming for you in one month!


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> _The Walking Dead _is coming for you in one month!



And I will be ready with my favorite adult drink, a light snack and a variety of weapons to defend myself with.

Bring on the Dead!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Walking Dead _is coming for you in one month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I will be ready with my favorite adult drink, a light snack and a variety of weapons to defend myself with.
> 
> Bring on the Dead!
Click to expand...


I can't wait, we are almost there.


----------



## masquerade

Bump.
For the Noob.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Bump.
> For the Noob.



Can't wait for this Sunday, its going to be on.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
> For the Noob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this Sunday, its going to be on.
Click to expand...


Yup.  I'm looking forward to it!
Sunday also is the start of AMC's Fear Fest!


----------



## PredFan

Little Bobby's out to play,
(He's alive)
Gonna take your life away,
(Better put up a fight)
Tearing flesh and eating brains,
Better hear exactly what I said,
You're gonna die like you knew you would,
Like you knew you should.

Sayin' Ohh we ohh,
The walking dead are coming after you,
Ohh we ohh,
You can't escape no matter what you do,
Ohh we ohh,
You smell bodies rotting in the sun,
Ohh we ohh,
The gates of hell have come undone.

Uncle Charlie's looking gray,
(he's undead)
Better blow his head away,
(better do as he says)
No time to feel com-pass-ion,
He's eat your small intestine just for fun,
Kill them zombies kill them,
They are not your friends,
Or your family.

Sayin' Ohh we ohh,
The walking dead are coming after you
Ohh we ohh,
You can't escape no matter what you do,
Ohh we ohh,
You try to stop them with your shots and chains,
Ohh we ohh,
Look out man they're gonna eat your brains.

The Walking Dead ~ Tri-State Conspiracy


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
> For the Noob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this Sunday, its going to be on.
Click to expand...


Its OOOONNNNNN bro...I mean realllly Onnn as in gangster Onnn!!!!


----------



## Trajan

whoa...what happened to weds nights? they moved it to Sunday?


ok then thats cool, anything that will get it more eyes...


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
> For the Noob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this Sunday, its going to be on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  I'm looking forward to it!
> Sunday also is the start of AMC's Fear Fest!
Click to expand...


I think the group is going to start breaking down and splitting up in smaller groups, a group that big with kids and old folks will be easy target for walkers or groups of bandits if they run into them.


----------



## masquerade

I hope to see some old characters come back into play.  Like the guy and his son at the start of the first season.  Remember ... his undead wife (mother) was walking around outside the house.
And what about that guy they left on the side of the road.  Hmmmmmmmm ...


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this Sunday, its going to be on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  I'm looking forward to it!
> Sunday also is the start of AMC's Fear Fest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the group is going to start breaking down and splitting up in smaller groups, a group that big with kids and old folks will be easy target for walkers or groups of bandits if they run into them.
Click to expand...


agreed. 

Me?

I'd sacrifice their asses..............gramps? get him  in that wheelchair. aim him down the center line of the boulevard and a big puuuusssh and away he goes....


I think I am going to watch Dawn of the Dead Saturday...have not seen it in years and I have it ....


----------



## masquerade

The 1978 or 2004 version of Dawn of the Dead.

I love 'em both!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> The 1978 or 2004 version of Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> I love 'em both!



I liked the 2004 version better.


----------



## Trajan

masquerade said:


> I hope to see some old characters come back into play.  Like the guy and his son at the start of the first season.  Remember ... his undead wife (mother) was walking around outside the house.
> And what about that guy they left on the side of the road.  Hmmmmmmmm ...



yup I miss him to....Billy? wwas that his name? 

anyway, also a biggy at some point in this seasons will be what the Scientist whispered to Rick......before they took off....


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> I hope to see some old characters come back into play.  Like the guy and his son at the start of the first season.  Remember ... his undead wife (mother) was walking around outside the house.
> And what about that guy they left on the side of the road.  Hmmmmmmmm ...



I hope they run into the father and son, and that we get an explanation about the helicoptor Rick saw and what the Doc whispered in his ear in the CDC.


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  I'm looking forward to it!
> Sunday also is the start of AMC's Fear Fest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the group is going to start breaking down and splitting up in smaller groups, a group that big with kids and old folks will be easy target for walkers or groups of bandits if they run into them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agreed.
> 
> Me?
> 
> I'd sacrifice their asses..............gramps? get him  in that wheelchair. aim him down the center line of the boulevard and a big puuuusssh and away he goes....
> 
> 
> I think I am going to watch Dawn of the Dead Saturday...have not seen it in years and I have it ....
Click to expand...


I wouldn't want to kill him but at the same time you really can't have kids and older folks when you are making a journey like this in a country side filled with Zombies, you will need to stay quiet with kids are terrible at and move quickly, which older folks suck at. I would want the kids and older folks to be in a safe place like that nursing home they found in Atlanta.


----------



## PredFan

Allow me to take this moment to give props to George A. Romero.


----------



## Trajan

masquerade said:


> The 1978 or 2004 version of Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> I love 'em both!





High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1978 or 2004 version of Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> I love 'em both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the 2004 version better.
Click to expand...


I liked some parts of it, but they moved to quick. if they are just brainstem and deteriorating flesh they cannot just run the 100 like Jesse Owens...you know? 

the 78 one is the bomb imho, got some humor too....


----------



## Mr. H.

I went to set up my DVR to record Sunday's episode, and LO! it's already good to go.
It remember (from a year ago) to "record new episodes". Cool.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I watched it...my son and I enjoyed it.
Falling Skies also.


----------



## IndependntLogic

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



My wife LOVES it so I get to watch. It's fun.

The series "An American Horror Story" is SO much better though!


----------



## High_Gravity

IndependntLogic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife LOVES it so I get to watch. It's fun.
> 
> The series "An American Horror Story" is SO much better though!
Click to expand...


An America Horror Story is pretty good, I started a thread on it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IndependntLogic said:


> My wife LOVES it so I get to watch. It's fun.
> 
> The series "An American Horror Story" is SO much better though!



Really?

I want to like AHS, but so far it's meh....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trajan said:


> whoa...what happened to weds nights? they moved it to Sunday?
> 
> 
> ok then thats cool, anything that will get it more eyes...



TWD was always on on Sunday nights at 10pm.  It premiered on Halloween last year, which was on a Sunday.



masquerade said:


> I hope to see some old characters come back into play.  *Like the guy and his son at the start of the first season*.  Remember ... his undead wife (mother) was walking around outside the house.
> *And what about that guy they left on the side of the road.*  Hmmmmmmmm ...



Morgan Jones is the name of the dad; his son is Duane.

Jim is the guy they left by the side of the road.  I still don't get that.  They guy was bit by a walker and will turn into a zombie, no question.  Why didn't they just put a bullet in his brain?  Isn't that the better option?  



Mr. H. said:


> I went to set up my DVR to record Sunday's episode, and LO! it's already good to go.
> It remember (from a year ago) to "record new episodes". Cool.



Hey, TWD is on for 90 minutes Sunday, starting at 9pm.  Regular schedule is Sundays, 10pm.  



iamwhatiseem said:


> I watched it...my son and I enjoyed it.
> Falling Skies also.



LOVE _Falling Skies_.  Looking forward to that coming back as well.



Uncensored2008 said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife LOVES it so I get to watch. It's fun.
> 
> The series "An American Horror Story" is SO much better though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I want to like AHS, but so far it's meh....
Click to expand...


That's how I feel about AHS.  I want to like it but it's really not doing a thing for me.  It's not scary and the sex stuff in it reminds me of the later season of Nip/Tuck . . it's there because it can be rather than because it furthers the story.  The opening credits remind me of bad 'scary' (and I use that term loosely) movies from the 1970's that were on on Saturday afternoons.  For some reason I associate those movies with being sick and nothing else was on tv to watch.  lol



Two more days.  Aim for the head.  Double tap.  Boom, boom.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> whoa...what happened to weds nights? they moved it to Sunday?
> 
> 
> ok then thats cool, anything that will get it more eyes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWD was always on on Sunday nights at 10pm.  It premiered on Halloween last year, which was on a Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to see some old characters come back into play.  *Like the guy and his son at the start of the first season*.  Remember ... his undead wife (mother) was walking around outside the house.
> *And what about that guy they left on the side of the road.*  Hmmmmmmmm ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morgan Jones is the name of the dad; his son is Duane.
> 
> Jim is the guy they left by the side of the road.  I still don't get that.  They guy was bit by a walker and will turn into a zombie, no question.  Why didn't they just put a bullet in his brain?  Isn't that the better option?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, TWD is on for 90 minutes Sunday, starting at 9pm.  Regular schedule is Sundays, 10pm.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE _Falling Skies_.  Looking forward to that coming back as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife LOVES it so I get to watch. It's fun.
> 
> The series "An American Horror Story" is SO much better though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I want to like AHS, but so far it's meh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how I feel about AHS.  I want to like it but it's really not doing a thing for me.  It's not scary and the sex stuff in it reminds me of the later season of Nip/Tuck . . it's there because it can be rather than because it furthers the story.  The opening credits remind me of bad 'scary' (and I use that term loosely) movies from the 1970's that were on on Saturday afternoons.  For some reason I associate those movies with being sick and nothing else was on tv to watch.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Two more days.  Aim for the head.  Double tap.  Boom, boom.
Click to expand...





> TWD was always on on Sunday nights at 10pm.  It premiered on Halloween last year, which was on a Sunday.



I stand corrected   I had it in my head it was on Wednesdays...oops. 

My wife has the tivo running hot sundays...boardwalk empire, amazing race..etc. plus well, theres always football..


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1978 or 2004 version of Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> I love 'em both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the 2004 version better.
Click to expand...


Both were great but I think da original edged it out!


----------



## Zoom-boing

So, did anyone else jump when the hose on the Winnebago broke?  

Oooo, I so enjoyed this episode!  Did anyone see Carl's situation coming?  I didn't . . . I thought they were going to find the little girl behind the deer being eaten or something.

Excellent zombie kills . . . right through the eyes.  How cool is the weapons kit Carl found?  I want one!


----------



## PredFan

I was just a bit disappointed in the little girl getting lost. Seems like such a hackneyed situation.

Otherwise good show.


----------



## strollingbones

oooooooo stop stop i still havent seen the new show....i am still trying to catch up on the old ones....an odd show to say the least....


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> oooooooo stop stop i still havent seen the new show....i am still trying to catch up on the old ones....an odd show to say the least....



bones!  they had a marathon yesterday of season one, you should have watched!  Don't read this thread until you catch up . . . spoilers will ruin it for you.


----------



## High_Gravity

Very good episode last night, looks like the group is starting to splinter off in smaller groups just like I thought they would, that big group traveling together like that is such a huge target, look at what happened when they ran into those walkers on the road.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Very good episode last night, looks like the group is starting to splinter off in smaller groups just like I thought they would, that big group traveling together like that is such a huge target, look at what happened when they ran into those walkers on the road.



The walkers are now traveling in herds and did you see them booking it through the woods?  Teh zombies are getting the hang of zombie-ing.


----------



## masquerade

Trajan said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1978 or 2004 version of Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> I love 'em both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1978 or 2004 version of Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> I love 'em both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked the 2004 version better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked some parts of it, but they moved to quick. if they are just brainstem and deteriorating flesh they cannot just run the 100 like Jesse Owens...you know?
> 
> the 78 one is the bomb imho, got some humor too....
Click to expand...


And that's what scares me!  The fact that they are fast!
Seriously though ... the opening scene with the little girl.


----------



## masquerade

Uncensored2008 said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife LOVES it so I get to watch. It's fun.
> 
> The series "An American Horror Story" is SO much better though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I want to like AHS, but so far it's meh....
Click to expand...


Agreed!
meh.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife LOVES it so I get to watch. It's fun.
> 
> The series "An American Horror Story" is SO much better though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I want to like AHS, but so far it's meh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> meh.
Click to expand...


I think it will get better as it goes on, the episodes are still telling us the story of the house and the family that moved in.


----------



## masquerade

strollingbones said:


> oooooooo stop stop i still havent seen the new show....i am still trying to catch up on the old ones....an odd show to say the least....



You got On Demand bones?  All episoded are available.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good episode last night, looks like the group is starting to splinter off in smaller groups just like I thought they would, that big group traveling together like that is such a huge target, look at what happened when they ran into those walkers on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The walkers are now traveling in herds and did you see them booking it through the woods?  Teh zombies are getting the hang of zombie-ing.
Click to expand...


They are more effective in large numbers, and if they keep this up this is going to be trouble for Rick and his friends.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> So, did anyone else jump when the hose on the Winnebago broke?
> 
> Oooo, I so enjoyed this episode!  Did anyone see Carl's situation coming?  I didn't . . . I thought they were going to find the little girl behind the deer being eaten or something.
> 
> Excellent zombie kills . . . right through the eyes.  How cool is the weapons kit Carl found?  I want one!



I like how your incorporating in a little Zombieland with your avi and sig there Zoom.

This may be hard to believe, but I missed the last 15-20 minutes of the show.  I plan on watching it this evening before MNF.

The herd of zombies was a good scene.  I especially loved when ( I have to start remembering their names again ) the guy up on the R.V. saw the herd through his binoculars the same time Rick saw them through his sight.  It's that moment when you're like ... .  We got BIG problems!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, did anyone else jump when the hose on the Winnebago broke?
> 
> Oooo, I so enjoyed this episode!  Did anyone see Carl's situation coming?  I didn't . . . I thought they were going to find the little girl behind the deer being eaten or something.
> 
> Excellent zombie kills . . . right through the eyes.  How cool is the weapons kit Carl found?  I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how your incorporating in a little Zombieland with your avi and sig there Zoom.
> 
> This may be hard to believe, but I missed the last 15-20 minutes of the show.  I plan on watching it this evening before MNF.
> 
> The herd of zombies was a good scene.  I especially loved when ( I have to start remembering their names again ) the guy up on the R.V. saw the herd through his binoculars the same time Rick saw them through his sight.  It's that moment when you're like ... .  We got BIG problems!
Click to expand...


The guy on top of the RV was in the best possible position, he just layed down on the RV and he was good to go, those Zombies weren't seeing him.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, did anyone else jump when the hose on the Winnebago broke?
> 
> Oooo, I so enjoyed this episode!  Did anyone see Carl's situation coming?  I didn't . . . I thought they were going to find the little girl behind the deer being eaten or something.
> 
> Excellent zombie kills . . . right through the eyes.  How cool is the weapons kit Carl found?  I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how your incorporating in a little Zombieland with your avi and sig there Zoom.
> 
> *This may be hard to believe, but I missed the last 15-20 minutes of the show.  I plan on watching it this evening before MNF.*
> 
> The herd of zombies was a good scene.  I especially loved when ( I have to start remembering their names again ) the guy up on the R.V. saw the herd through his binoculars the same time Rick saw them through his sight.  It's that moment when you're like ... .  We got BIG problems!
Click to expand...


The zombies eat everyone and the show turns into a zombie three ring circus.  Bill Murray is the MC.  



High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, did anyone else jump when the hose on the Winnebago broke?
> 
> Oooo, I so enjoyed this episode!  Did anyone see Carl's situation coming?  I didn't . . . I thought they were going to find the little girl behind the deer being eaten or something.
> 
> Excellent zombie kills . . . right through the eyes.  How cool is the weapons kit Carl found?  I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how your incorporating in a little Zombieland with your avi and sig there Zoom.
> 
> This may be hard to believe, but I missed the last 15-20 minutes of the show.  I plan on watching it this evening before MNF.
> 
> The herd of zombies was a good scene.  I especially loved when ( I have to start remembering their names again ) the guy up on the R.V. saw the herd through his binoculars the same time Rick saw them through his sight.  It's that moment when you're like ... .  We got BIG problems!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy on top of the RV was in the best possible position, he just layed down on the RV and he was good to go, those Zombies weren't seeing him.
Click to expand...


When they were looking for the little girl (Sophie?) at one point Rick thought the tracks stopped and Daryl said, no she went through here . . . I thought they were going to look up and see that she had climbed a tree.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, did anyone else jump when the hose on the Winnebago broke?
> 
> Oooo, I so enjoyed this episode!  Did anyone see Carl's situation coming?  I didn't . . . I thought they were going to find the little girl behind the deer being eaten or something.
> 
> Excellent zombie kills . . . right through the eyes.  How cool is the weapons kit Carl found?  I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how your incorporating in a little Zombieland with your avi and sig there Zoom.
> 
> *This may be hard to believe, but I missed the last 15-20 minutes of the show.  I plan on watching it this evening before MNF.*
> 
> The herd of zombies was a good scene.  I especially loved when ( I have to start remembering their names again ) the guy up on the R.V. saw the herd through his binoculars the same time Rick saw them through his sight.  It's that moment when you're like ... .  We got BIG problems!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The zombies eat everyone and the show turns into a zombie three ring circus.  Bill Murray is the MC.
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how your incorporating in a little Zombieland with your avi and sig there Zoom.
> 
> This may be hard to believe, but I missed the last 15-20 minutes of the show.  I plan on watching it this evening before MNF.
> 
> The herd of zombies was a good scene.  I especially loved when ( I have to start remembering their names again ) the guy up on the R.V. saw the herd through his binoculars the same time Rick saw them through his sight.  It's that moment when you're like ... .  We got BIG problems!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy on top of the RV was in the best possible position, he just layed down on the RV and he was good to go, those Zombies weren't seeing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When they were looking for the little girl (Sophie?) at one point Rick thought the tracks stopped and Daryl said, no she went through here . . . I thought they were going to look up and see that she had climbed a tree.
Click to expand...



I like Daryls line though around that time,  (and I paraphrase) "Well I can give you a lesson in tracking or we can find the girl."

Just struck me funny - )


>>>>


----------



## masquerade

You crack me up Zoom!



> Goddamn it, Bill fucking Murray! I had to get that out. I don't mean to gush. This is so surreal. I mean, you probably get this all the time. Maybe not lately, but I'm such a huge fan of yours. You know, I swear, I've seen every one of your movies a million times. I even loved your dramatic roles and just everything. Six people left in the world and one of them is Bill fucking Murray. I know that's not your middle name. I've been watching you since I was like... Since I could masturbate. I mean, not that they're connected.




Okay, I watched the last 20 minutes of TWD.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Try this at home, kids, and scare the crap out of the wee ones on Halloween!  FX are so cool.


Making a zombie: A step-by-step guide - NYPOST.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, did anyone else jump when the hose on the Winnebago broke?
> 
> Oooo, I so enjoyed this episode!  Did anyone see Carl's situation coming?  I didn't . . . I thought they were going to find the little girl behind the deer being eaten or something.
> 
> Excellent zombie kills . . . right through the eyes.  How cool is the weapons kit Carl found?  I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how your incorporating in a little Zombieland with your avi and sig there Zoom.
> 
> *This may be hard to believe, but I missed the last 15-20 minutes of the show.  I plan on watching it this evening before MNF.*
> 
> The herd of zombies was a good scene.  I especially loved when ( I have to start remembering their names again ) the guy up on the R.V. saw the herd through his binoculars the same time Rick saw them through his sight.  It's that moment when you're like ... .  We got BIG problems!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The zombies eat everyone and the show turns into a zombie three ring circus.  Bill Murray is the MC.
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how your incorporating in a little Zombieland with your avi and sig there Zoom.
> 
> This may be hard to believe, but I missed the last 15-20 minutes of the show.  I plan on watching it this evening before MNF.
> 
> The herd of zombies was a good scene.  I especially loved when ( I have to start remembering their names again ) the guy up on the R.V. saw the herd through his binoculars the same time Rick saw them through his sight.  It's that moment when you're like ... .  We got BIG problems!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy on top of the RV was in the best possible position, he just layed down on the RV and he was good to go, those Zombies weren't seeing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When they were looking for the little girl (Sophie?) at one point Rick thought the tracks stopped and Daryl said, no she went through here . . . I thought they were going to look up and see that she had climbed a tree.
Click to expand...


I have a feeling they are not going to find the girl.


----------



## PredFan

At first I was disappointed that they made an episode about the girl running off. It seemed so contrived, so hackneyed  to me. But the idea that they may never find her alive is different and fits into the horror theme of the show.


----------



## High_Gravity

PredFan said:


> At first I was disappointed that they made an episode about the girl running off. It seemed so contrived, so hackneyed  to me. But the idea that they may never find her alive is different and fits into the horror theme of the show.



Yup I agree.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sweeeet!!



> Sunday's Season 2 premiere of AMC's The Walking Dead shattered basic cable ratings records.
> 
> The 90-minute episode drew 7.3 million total viewers, becoming the strongest telecast for any drama in basic cable history among two key demos.
> 
> The zombie drama based on Robert Kirkman's long-running comics drew 4.8 million viewers in the advertiser-coveted adults 18-49 demographic, 4.2 million adults 25-54 and registered a 4.8 household rating, shattering a nearly 10-year-old basic cable record among the demos for a single drama telecast.
> 
> The 4.8 household rating and 7.3 million total viewers represent a 36 percent and 38 percent increase, respectively, over the drama's freshman season ratings.
> 
> "The Walking Dead is one of those rare television programs that reaches both a core genre fan as well as broad audiences simply looking for a great, character-based story," AMC president Charlie Collier said Monday. "We're so proud of and greatful for the amazing team on both sides of the camera who work so hard and is so committed to making this a unique programming event."
> 
> "That The Walking Dead is now the most-watched drama in the history of basic cable is staggering, just like our zombies," he added.
> 
> The series' Halloween night 2010 premiere drew 5.3 million viewers and a 2.7 rating in 18-49, the largest demo audience for any series premiere on cable last year.



More links at link.

'The Walking Dead' Season 2 Premiere Shatters Basic Cable Ratings Records - Hollywood Reporter


Oh yeah, everyone note: _ The Walking Dead _is on Sundays at *9pm* not 10pm.  I thought the premiere was 9 but the regular schedule was 10.  Wrong!!  Anyone who records it make sure you note the correct time.


----------



## High_Gravity

This has basically become my favorite show on TV since The Wire, Prison Break and Nip/Tuck are no longer on the air, I like to re-watch the episodes and see if there is anything I missed.


----------



## High_Gravity

PredFan said:


> At first I was disappointed that they made an episode about the girl running off. It seemed so contrived, so hackneyed  to me. But the idea that they may never find her alive is different and fits into the horror theme of the show.



I agree, people vanish all the time in real life so why not in this show?


----------



## Mr. H.

I'll be honest- I pretty much fast-forwarded through this episode.


----------



## PredFan

High_Gravity said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At first I was disappointed that they made an episode about the girl running off. It seemed so contrived, so hackneyed  to me. But the idea that they may never find her alive is different and fits into the horror theme of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, people vanish all the time in real life so why not in this show?
Click to expand...


Especially in this show.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr. H. said:


> I'll be honest- I pretty much fast-forwarded through this episode.



Por que?


----------



## High_Gravity

PredFan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At first I was disappointed that they made an episode about the girl running off. It seemed so contrived, so hackneyed  to me. But the idea that they may never find her alive is different and fits into the horror theme of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, people vanish all the time in real life so why not in this show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially in this show.
Click to expand...


Yup, in a situation like this a few folks are bound to go missing so why not start now?


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Sweeeet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday's Season 2 premiere of AMC's The Walking Dead shattered basic cable ratings records.
> 
> The 90-minute episode drew 7.3 million total viewers, becoming the strongest telecast for any drama in basic cable history among two key demos.
> 
> The zombie drama based on Robert Kirkman's long-running comics drew 4.8 million viewers in the advertiser-coveted adults 18-49 demographic, 4.2 million adults 25-54 and registered a 4.8 household rating, shattering a nearly 10-year-old basic cable record among the demos for a single drama telecast.
> 
> The 4.8 household rating and 7.3 million total viewers represent a 36 percent and 38 percent increase, respectively, over the drama's freshman season ratings.
> 
> "The Walking Dead is one of those rare television programs that reaches both a core genre fan as well as broad audiences simply looking for a great, character-based story," AMC president Charlie Collier said Monday. "We're so proud of and greatful for the amazing team on both sides of the camera who work so hard and is so committed to making this a unique programming event."
> 
> "That The Walking Dead is now the most-watched drama in the history of basic cable is staggering, just like our zombies," he added.
> 
> The series' Halloween night 2010 premiere drew 5.3 million viewers and a 2.7 rating in 18-49, the largest demo audience for any series premiere on cable last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More links at link.
> 
> 'The Walking Dead' Season 2 Premiere Shatters Basic Cable Ratings Records - Hollywood Reporter
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, everyone note: _ The Walking Dead _is on Sundays at *9pm* not 10pm.  I thought the premiere was 9 but the regular schedule was 10.  Wrong!!  Anyone who records it make sure you note the correct time.
Click to expand...


Phew!  ( wipes brow )

Now I won't have to record and watch the following day!  Thank you 9:00 slot!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeeet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday's Season 2 premiere of AMC's The Walking Dead shattered basic cable ratings records.
> 
> The 90-minute episode drew 7.3 million total viewers, becoming the strongest telecast for any drama in basic cable history among two key demos.
> 
> The zombie drama based on Robert Kirkman's long-running comics drew 4.8 million viewers in the advertiser-coveted adults 18-49 demographic, 4.2 million adults 25-54 and registered a 4.8 household rating, shattering a nearly 10-year-old basic cable record among the demos for a single drama telecast.
> 
> The 4.8 household rating and 7.3 million total viewers represent a 36 percent and 38 percent increase, respectively, over the drama's freshman season ratings.
> 
> "The Walking Dead is one of those rare television programs that reaches both a core genre fan as well as broad audiences simply looking for a great, character-based story," AMC president Charlie Collier said Monday. "We're so proud of and greatful for the amazing team on both sides of the camera who work so hard and is so committed to making this a unique programming event."
> 
> "That The Walking Dead is now the most-watched drama in the history of basic cable is staggering, just like our zombies," he added.
> 
> The series' Halloween night 2010 premiere drew 5.3 million viewers and a 2.7 rating in 18-49, the largest demo audience for any series premiere on cable last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More links at link.
> 
> 'The Walking Dead' Season 2 Premiere Shatters Basic Cable Ratings Records - Hollywood Reporter
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, everyone note: _ The Walking Dead _is on Sundays at *9pm* not 10pm.  I thought the premiere was 9 but the regular schedule was 10.  Wrong!!  Anyone who records it make sure you note the correct time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phew!  ( wipes brow )
> 
> Now I won't have to record and watch the following day!  Thank you 9:00 slot!
Click to expand...


Its on at 0800 PM here in Alabama.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeeet!!
> 
> 
> 
> More links at link.
> 
> 'The Walking Dead' Season 2 Premiere Shatters Basic Cable Ratings Records - Hollywood Reporter
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, everyone note: _ The Walking Dead _is on Sundays at *9pm* not 10pm.  I thought the premiere was 9 but the regular schedule was 10.  Wrong!!  Anyone who records it make sure you note the correct time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!  ( wipes brow )
> 
> Now I won't have to record and watch the following day!  Thank you 9:00 slot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its on at 0800 PM here in Alabama.
Click to expand...


Oh crap I forgot about time zones!  Duh.

Yeah maybe everyone should check their local listing on the time.


----------



## Mr. H.

Zoom-boing said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest- I pretty much fast-forwarded through this episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por que?
Click to expand...


Je ne sais quoi, I guess I didn't have the patience to wait through dialogue a little too similar to last season's. I'll give it another view. Maybe I'll get drunk this time.


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


> This has basically become my favorite show on TV since The Wire, Prison Break and Nip/Tuck are no longer on the air, I like to re-watch the episodes and see if there is anything I missed.



the Wire was THE Bomb..."Omar a comin"...


----------



## Trajan

Oh I have  not watched the premier yet, its on tivo, really busy......


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has basically become my favorite show on TV since The Wire, Prison Break and Nip/Tuck are no longer on the air, I like to re-watch the episodes and see if there is anything I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Wire was THE Bomb..."Omar a comin"...
Click to expand...


I know I miss that show so much, its a shame HBO shut it down.


----------



## masquerade

Am I to believe that not one of my TWD friends watched this past Sunday's episode???  C'mon ... say it ain't so!?!

Alright, here's my take ...

Lose some of the drama and give me my zombies!
I understand the need for character development, I do.  But I watch the show for my love of the undead and the fact that I like to be scared by the thought of being in a similar situation, should the dead walk the Earth.

I'm not giving up on the show.  I'll continue to watch.  I just ask for more suspense and gore.

On a side note I would like to add that if it were possible, I would move into the big old beautiful farm house to live out the rest of my days.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Am I to believe that not one of my TWD friends watched this past Sunday's episode???  C'mon ... say it ain't so!?!
> 
> Alright, here's my take ...
> 
> Lose some of the drama and give me my zombies!
> I understand the need for character development, I do.  But I watch the show for my love of the undead and the fact that I like to be scared by the thought of being in a similar situation, should the dead walk the Earth.
> 
> I'm not giving up on the show.  I'll continue to watch.  I just ask for more suspense and gore.
> 
> On a side note I would like to add that if it were possible, I would move into the big old beautiful farm house to live out the rest of my days.



I did watch it, I like what I see so far. I wonder when they are going to bring the Black man and his son back into the picture, and Earl.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


I watched it, seems like the farm (while a nice place) is a little insecure.  Didn't see any attempt to secure the windows or access to the house.


>>>>


----------



## High_Gravity

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> I watched it, seems like the farm (while a nice place) is a little insecure.  Didn't see any attempt to secure the windows or access to the house.
> 
> 
> >>>>



No doubt, if a herd of walkers stumbles upon them they are fucked.


----------



## Zoom-boing

On one of the Walking Dead sites a few people who have read the comic books have said that big changes are acomin'!  Patience . . . . .

I enjoyed this episode.  BUT, I'm annoyed that so much hand-wringing is being done over Carl's misfortune vs. little Sophie who is likely by now a zombie.  Really?  Blarg.

My favorite part in this episode?  When the zombie was just about to nom on Andrea and POW!, right in the noggin' by the woman on the horse then THWUP, arrow shot to the head by Daryl after the zombie sits back up and Daryl says 'shut up'.    Excellent!


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> On one of the Walking Dead sites a few people who have read the comic books have said that big changes are acomin'!  Patience . . . . .
> 
> I enjoyed this episode.  BUT, I'm annoyed that so much hand-wringing is being done over Carl's misfortune vs. little Sophie who is likely by now a zombie.  Really?  Blarg.
> 
> My favorite part in this episode?  When the zombie was just about to nom on Andrea and POW!, right in the noggin' by the woman on the horse then THWUP, arrow shot to the head by Daryl after the zombie sits back up and Daryl says 'shut up'.    Excellent!



I just don't think they are going to find the girl, if they have not done so already. A little girl cannot last days in the woods alone with Zombies roaming around, its just not realistic.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> On one of the Walking Dead sites a few people who have read the comic books have said that big changes are acomin'!  Patience . . . . .
> 
> I enjoyed this episode.  BUT, I'm annoyed that so much hand-wringing is being done over Carl's misfortune vs. little Sophie who is likely by now a zombie.  Really?  Blarg.
> 
> My favorite part in this episode?  When the zombie was just about to nom on Andrea and POW!, right in the noggin' by the woman on the horse then THWUP, arrow shot to the head by Daryl after the zombie sits back up and Daryl says 'shut up'.    Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think they are going to find the girl, if they have not done so already. A little girl cannot last days in the woods alone with Zombies roaming around, its just not realistic.
Click to expand...


Oh I don't either but they didn't seem nearly as upset over her gone missing . . . even the mom, imo. . . as they do about Carl getting shot.  I know, I know ... Carl's more of a main character and all.  I wonder how Shane and the other guy will get out of the trailer?  

The other guy -- the guy who shot Carl and who is with Shane --  try and notice his eyes when he talks.  He has nystagmus (an involuntary jiggling/movement of the eyes).  My son has it.  If you don't know what it is it can look kinda creepy!


----------



## GHook93

Just caught the first two episodes (I was on vacation in Orlando for 10 days). The show is awesome. It's starting off perfectly. It's like a mini-movie every week. 

I will admit seeing the bloodied baby carrier really upset me.


*****SPOILER****

Predictions for Week 3:
(1) The fat guy scarifices himself for Shane to escape and becomes a human super-sized happy meal.
(2) Carl is saved by the doctor (they aren't killing any kids this soon).
(3) Lori is indebted and very grateful to Shane and it starts to become apparent that she is in love with Shane (that was the reason for the flashback scene - where Lori tells a friend she doesn't know if she still love Rick).
(4) Shane remains with the group.
(5) Andrea and Daryl start to get closer, as Andrea seeks safety with Daryl.
(6) Sophia appears as a Zombie and eats her mother!


----------



## High_Gravity

Glen really isn't doing jack shit so far this season.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> On one of the Walking Dead sites a few people who have read the comic books have said that big changes are acomin'!  Patience . . . . .
> 
> I enjoyed this episode.  BUT, I'm annoyed that so much hand-wringing is being done over Carl's misfortune vs. little Sophie who is likely by now a zombie.  Really?  Blarg.
> 
> My favorite part in this episode?  When the zombie was just about to nom on Andrea and POW!, right in the noggin' by the woman on the horse then THWUP, arrow shot to the head by Daryl after the zombie sits back up and Daryl says 'shut up'.    Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think they are going to find the girl, if they have not done so already. A little girl cannot last days in the woods alone with Zombies roaming around, its just not realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I don't either but they didn't seem nearly as upset over her gone missing . . . even the mom, imo. . . as they do about Carl getting shot.  I know, I know ... Carl's more of a main character and all.  I wonder how Shane and the other guy will get out of the trailer?
> 
> The other guy -- the guy who shot Carl and who is with Shane --  try and notice his eyes when he talks.  He has nystagmus (an involuntary jiggling/movement of the eyes).  My son has it.  If you don't know what it is it can look kinda creepy!
Click to expand...


I think reality is starting to set in that this girl is gone, and they better not get mad at Sheriff Rick, he did everything he could and I didn't see anyone else helping him.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Just caught the first two episodes (I was on vacation in Orlando for 10 days). The show is awesome. It's starting off perfectly. It's like a mini-movie every week.
> 
> *I will admit seeing the bloodied baby carrier really upset me.*
> 
> 
> *****SPOILER****
> 
> Predictions for Week 3:
> (1) The fat guy scarifices himself for Shane to escape and becomes a human super-sized happy meal.
> (2) Carl is saved by the doctor (they aren't killing any kids this soon).
> (3) Lori is indebted and very grateful to Shane and it starts to become apparent that she is in love with Shane (that was the reason for the flashback scene - where Lori tells a friend she doesn't know if she still love Rick).
> (4) Shane remains with the group.
> (5) Andrea and Daryl start to get closer, as Andrea seeks safety with Daryl.
> (6) Sophia appears as a Zombie and eats her mother!



Wasn't that gruesome?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Yipee!




> AMC announced today the renewal of The Walking Dead for a third season. Season 2 continues to deliver the strongest telecasts for any drama in basic cable history against Adults 18-49 shattering a basic cable record set nearly 10 years ago for a single drama telecast (The Dead Zone). The Walking Dead is based on the comic book series written by Robert Kirkman and published by Image Comics. Glen Mazzara serves as series' showrunner. Kirkman, Gale Anne Hurd, David Alpert and Frank Darabont are executive producers. Greg Nicotero is a co-executive producer.



AMC Renews The Walking Dead for a Third Season - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just caught the first two episodes (I was on vacation in Orlando for 10 days). The show is awesome. It's starting off perfectly. It's like a mini-movie every week.
> 
> *I will admit seeing the bloodied baby carrier really upset me.*
> 
> 
> *****SPOILER****
> 
> Predictions for Week 3:
> (1) The fat guy scarifices himself for Shane to escape and becomes a human super-sized happy meal.
> (2) Carl is saved by the doctor (they aren't killing any kids this soon).
> (3) Lori is indebted and very grateful to Shane and it starts to become apparent that she is in love with Shane (that was the reason for the flashback scene - where Lori tells a friend she doesn't know if she still love Rick).
> (4) Shane remains with the group.
> (5) Andrea and Daryl start to get closer, as Andrea seeks safety with Daryl.
> (6) Sophia appears as a Zombie and eats her mother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that gruesome?
Click to expand...


Disturbing is the better word! But in a reality of a zombie invasion, babies would be overly vulnerable as would the elderly and fatties! I think Zombieland put it perfectly, "When the Zombies started to eat people the fatties were the first to go!"


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Yipee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC announced today the renewal of The Walking Dead for a third season. Season 2 continues to deliver the strongest telecasts for any drama in basic cable history against Adults 18-49 shattering a basic cable record set nearly 10 years ago for a single drama telecast (The Dead Zone). The Walking Dead is based on the comic book series written by Robert Kirkman and published by Image Comics. Glen Mazzara serves as series' showrunner. Kirkman, Gale Anne Hurd, David Alpert and Frank Darabont are executive producers. Greg Nicotero is a co-executive producer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC Renews The Walking Dead for a Third Season - The Walking Dead - AMC
Click to expand...


Not surprised! Season 2 debute broke records. 7.3 million viewers!!! I am surprised it wasn't picked up for a 3rd and 4th season!



> &#8216;The Walking Dead&#8217; Premiere Shatters Cable Demo Ratings Records, Draws 7.3 Million Total Viewers &#8211; Deadline.com
> 4.8 million viewers in Adults 18-49
> 4.2 million viewers in Adults 25-54
> 7.3 million total viewers for premiere
> 11 million total viewers for the night
> 
> The 18-49 and 25-54 tallies broke basic cables previous records posted by the premiere of USA Networks The Dead Zone in June 2002 (4.0 million in 18-49, 4.1 million in 25-54). Compared with Walking Deads highly rated series premiere last year (5.2 million total viewers, 3.5 million in 18-49), the Season 2 opener was up a whopping 38% in total viewers, 36% in 18-49 and 35% in 25-54. With the 9 PM airing and the 10:30 PM and 12:30 AM encores, the Walking Dead premiere drew a total of 11 million viewers. The Walking Dead is one of those rare television programs that reaches both a core genre fan as well as broad audiences simply looking for a great, character-based story, said AMC president Charlie Collier.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Yipee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC announced today the renewal of The Walking Dead for a third season. Season 2 continues to deliver the strongest telecasts for any drama in basic cable history against Adults 18-49 shattering a basic cable record set nearly 10 years ago for a single drama telecast (The Dead Zone). The Walking Dead is based on the comic book series written by Robert Kirkman and published by Image Comics. Glen Mazzara serves as series' showrunner. Kirkman, Gale Anne Hurd, David Alpert and Frank Darabont are executive producers. Greg Nicotero is a co-executive producer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC Renews The Walking Dead for a Third Season - The Walking Dead - AMC
Click to expand...


Fuckin A.


----------



## WorldWatcher

GHook93 said:


> Just caught the first two episodes (I was on vacation in Orlando for 10 days). The show is awesome. It's starting off perfectly. It's like a mini-movie every week.
> 
> I will admit seeing the bloodied baby carrier really upset me.




A technical point that jumped out at me with the baby carrier in the back seat, the blood looked wet - which made no sense.  The corpses we've seen in the other vehicles are your typical pale, dehydrated, decomposing dead bodies...

...................... and the blood in the baby carrier is wet?


...............................seemed odd.



>>>>


----------



## GHook93

Got to love the webisodes. Great idea I might add!

The Walking Dead - The Walking Dead Webisodes 1, &#8220;A New Day&#8221; &#8211; AMC


----------



## Ropey

There's quite a few of them just released....


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> Just caught the first two episodes (I was on vacation in Orlando for 10 days). The show is awesome. It's starting off perfectly. It's like a mini-movie every week.
> 
> I will admit seeing the bloodied baby carrier really upset me.
> 
> 
> *****SPOILER****
> 
> Predictions for Week 3:
> (1) The fat guy scarifices himself for Shane to escape and becomes a human super-sized happy meal.
> (2) Carl is saved by the doctor (they aren't killing any kids this soon).
> (3) Lori is indebted and very grateful to Shane and it starts to become apparent that she is in love with Shane (that was the reason for the flashback scene - where Lori tells a friend she doesn't know if she still love Rick).
> (4) Shane remains with the group.
> (5) Andrea and Daryl start to get closer, as Andrea seeks safety with Daryl.
> (6) Sophia appears as a Zombie and eats her mother!



Excellent predictions GHook!


----------



## Zoom-boing

These are the ones I found most interesting but there's more at the link.  





> Story Notes for The Walking Dead Season 2 Premiere, "What Lies Ahead"
> 
> Every Friday at 10/9c AMC presents The Walking Dead Story Notes -- real-time on-air trivia about the most recent episode of AMC's zombie series. Tonight's episode is Season 2 Episode 1, "What Lies Ahead."
> 
> Automotive Notes
> Daryl Dixon rides a '71 Triumph motorcycle with a '69 motor. Coincidentally, Norman Reedus, who plays Daryl, once worked in a motorcycle shop.
> 
> Award Notes
> The first season was nominated for 3 Emmys, 5 Saturns, and a Golden Globe.
> 
> Quote Notes
> Notice they never call them "zombies" in this series.
> 
> Set Notes
> There are about 120 extras playing walkers in one scene in this episode.
> 
> Most cars are too low to the ground for people to squeeze under. So the director said they used "soccer mom cars and redneck trucks" for this scene.
> 
> Madison Lintz (Sophia) says she was scared of the zombies until she actually talked to one on the set.
> Featured zombies are nicknamed "hero zombies."
> 
> The cast and crew used peppermint soap to keep ticks and mosquitoes away on location.
> 
> Undead Notes
> As a rule, the zombies in The Walking Dead can move only as fast as the original zombies in Night of the Living Dead (1968), the George A. Romero classic that started it all.
> 
> This episode is the first time the survivors have seen zombies moving in a "herd."



Story Notes for The Walking Dead Season 2 Premiere, "What Lies Ahead" - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> These are the ones I found most interesting but there's more at the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Story Notes for The Walking Dead Season 2 Premiere, "What Lies Ahead"
> 
> Every Friday at 10/9c AMC presents The Walking Dead Story Notes -- real-time on-air trivia about the most recent episode of AMC's zombie series. Tonight's episode is Season 2 Episode 1, "What Lies Ahead."
> 
> Automotive Notes
> Daryl Dixon rides a '71 Triumph motorcycle with a '69 motor. Coincidentally, Norman Reedus, who plays Daryl, once worked in a motorcycle shop.
> 
> Award Notes
> The first season was nominated for 3 Emmys, 5 Saturns, and a Golden Globe.
> 
> Quote Notes
> Notice they never call them "zombies" in this series.
> 
> Set Notes
> There are about 120 extras playing walkers in one scene in this episode.
> 
> Most cars are too low to the ground for people to squeeze under. So the director said they used "soccer mom cars and redneck trucks" for this scene.
> 
> Madison Lintz (Sophia) says she was scared of the zombies until she actually talked to one on the set.
> Featured zombies are nicknamed "hero zombies."
> 
> The cast and crew used peppermint soap to keep ticks and mosquitoes away on location.
> 
> Undead Notes
> As a rule, the zombies in The Walking Dead can move only as fast as the original zombies in Night of the Living Dead (1968), the George A. Romero classic that started it all.
> 
> This episode is the first time the survivors have seen zombies moving in a "herd."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Story Notes for The Walking Dead Season 2 Premiere, "What Lies Ahead" - The Walking Dead - AMC
Click to expand...


In red, they seemed to move much much faster in season 2, which I like. It adds to the trill and excite. They seem to almost run in seasn 2.

In sandy brown, I think this is important. I think the Walkers travel mostly in packs, since large number are their main advantage and only an attack by a herd could reasonably explain how they took over the world!


----------



## Zoom-boing

^  Yup.  I said it earlier, they're getting much better at zombie-ing.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Shaaaaaane!!!!  wtFFF?  You bastard.


----------



## Mr. H.

Yeah no kiddin'. Why didn't he shoot him in the head. No, he wounds him then gets into a tussle that wastes precious seconds then he watches his buddy get eaten allive. Geez. 
Who's writing this season's scripts anyway.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> Yeah no kiddin'. Why didn't he shoot him in the head. No, he wounds him then gets into a tussle that wastes precious seconds then he watches his buddy get eaten allive. Geez.
> Who's writing this season's scripts anyway.



Maybe he wanted the guy to suffer? thats the only thing I can think of, Shane should know better.


----------



## GHook93

How did I do? Answer in red.



GHook93 said:


> Predictions for Week 3:
> (1) The fat guy scarifices himself for Shane to escape and becomes a human super-sized happy meal. - Well the Otis became a human happy meal, but it wasn't a self-scarifice, it was Shane double-crossing! I didn't see that one coming. I thought Shane had morals, Rick and Lori better watch out.
> (2) Carl is saved by the doctor (they aren't killing any kids this soon). Easy call
> (3) Lori is indebted and very grateful to Shane and it starts to become apparent that she is in love with Shane (that was the reason for the flashback scene - where Lori tells a friend she doesn't know if she still love Rick). Didn't happen yet, might happen later. It appears Rick is indebted though.
> (4) Shane remains with the group. It looks like for the time being.
> (5) Andrea and Daryl start to get closer, as Andrea seeks safety with Daryl. That stroll through the woods looked like a connect, if not great chemistry
> (6) Sophia appears as a Zombie and eats her mother! Didn't happen, maybe next week?


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> Yeah no kiddin'. Why didn't he shoot him in the head. No, he wounds him then gets into a tussle that wastes precious seconds then he watches his buddy get eaten allive. Geez.
> Who's writing this season's scripts anyway.



It added to the back stabbery to see Otis eaten alive. Shane might have thought the Walkers might have moved on if it wasn't a live victim. Notice all the bodies on the highway that the Walkers didn't touch. I think they just opened up Shane's character as a ruthless selft-preservationalist.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> How did I do? Answer in red.
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions for Week 3:
> (1) The fat guy scarifices himself for Shane to escape and becomes a human super-sized happy meal. - Well the Otis became a human happy meal, but it wasn't a self-scarifice, it was Shane double-crossing! I didn't see that one coming. I thought Shane had morals, Rick and Lori better watch out.
> (2) Carl is saved by the doctor (they aren't killing any kids this soon). Easy call
> (3) Lori is indebted and very grateful to Shane and it starts to become apparent that she is in love with Shane (that was the reason for the flashback scene - where Lori tells a friend she doesn't know if she still love Rick). Didn't happen yet, might happen later. It appears Rick is indebted though.
> (4) Shane remains with the group. It looks like for the time being.
> (5) Andrea and Daryl start to get closer, as Andrea seeks safety with Daryl. That stroll through the woods looked like a connect, if not great chemistry
> (6) Sophia appears as a Zombie and eats her mother! Didn't happen, maybe next week?
Click to expand...


Morals start crumbling in situations like this, if Shane didn't kill Otis they both would have been killed by the walkers, they were out of bullets and because of Shanes twisted ankle they could not run very far.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no kiddin'. Why didn't he shoot him in the head. No, he wounds him then gets into a tussle that wastes precious seconds then he watches his buddy get eaten allive. Geez.
> Who's writing this season's scripts anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It added to the back stabbery to see Otis eaten alive. *Shane might have thought the Walkers might have moved on if it wasn't a live victim.* Notice all the bodies on the highway that the Walkers didn't touch. I think they just opened up Shane's character as a ruthless selft-preservationalist.
Click to expand...


I was actually thinking the same thing last night, walkers seem more attracted to live humans than dead ones. If Shane had just shot him in the head some of the walkers would probably have followed him.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no kiddin'. Why didn't he shoot him in the head. No, he wounds him then gets into a tussle that wastes precious seconds then he watches his buddy get eaten allive. Geez.
> Who's writing this season's scripts anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It added to the back stabbery to see Otis eaten alive. *Shane might have thought the Walkers might have moved on if it wasn't a live victim.* Notice all the bodies on the highway that the Walkers didn't touch. I think they just opened up Shane's character as a ruthless selft-preservationalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking the same thing last night, walkers seem more attracted to live humans than dead ones. If Shane had just shot him in the head some of the walkers would probably have followed him.
Click to expand...


If these guys would have invested in a good Katana Sword! Then on the bleachers they could sliced each one of them in the head one by one!


----------



## GHook93

I think Daryl is shaping up to be the best, most interesting and most compelling character on the show!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> I think Daryl is shaping up to be the best, most interesting and most compelling character on the show!



Definently, his out door skills are coming in to good use out there in the woods.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Shaaaaaane!!!!  wtFFF?  You bastard.



Was it payback for Carl getting shot?  Or was it pure survival instinct?
What will now stop him from turning his gun on another member of the group?


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> Was it payback for Carl getting shot?  Or was it pure survival instinct?


Definitely not payback. Rather it was pure survival. You could see it in Shane's face when he did it, regretted having to do it, but Otis was running out of gas and Shane twisted ache wasn't getting him too far. I was hoping that when Andrea went to Shane about going with him when he leaves that they would start a romance. That way the tension btw Shane and Lori and an unknowing Rick subdue. 



masquerade said:


> What will now stop him from turning his gun on another member of the group?


That is why I say Rick and Lori better watch their backs, esp Rick!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaaaaaane!!!!  wtFFF?  You bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it payback for Carl getting shot?  Or was it pure survival instinct?
> What will now stop him from turning his gun on another member of the group?
Click to expand...


If it was payback I think he would have tried to kill Otis when he had more bullets left than 1, he had to struggle with that fat bastard for a minute after he shot him.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaaaaaane!!!!  wtFFF?  You bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it payback for Carl getting shot?  Or was it pure survival instinct?
> What will now stop him from turning his gun on another member of the group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was payback I think he would have tried to kill Otis when he had more bullets left than 1, he had to struggle with that fat bastard for a minute after he shot him.
Click to expand...


I want my baby back .. baby back .. baby back ... ribs.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it payback for Carl getting shot?  Or was it pure survival instinct?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not payback. Rather it was pure survival. You could see it in Shane's face when he did it, regretted having to do it, but Otis was running out of gas and Shane twisted ache wasn't getting him too far. I was hoping that when Andrea went to Shane about going with him when he leaves that they would start a romance. That way the tension btw Shane and Lori and an unknowing Rick subdue.
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> What will now stop him from turning his gun on another member of the group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why I say Rick and Lori better watch their backs, esp Rick!
Click to expand...


Good point, Shane already drew his gun on Rick before when they were in the woods in season 1, Del even saw him.


----------



## Trajan

you should all be Walker Food.....I tivoed last nights episode people....spoiler alerts, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it payback for Carl getting shot?  Or was it pure survival instinct?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not payback. Rather it was pure survival. You could see it in Shane's face when he did it, regretted having to do it, but Otis was running out of gas and Shane twisted ache wasn't getting him too far. I was hoping that when Andrea went to Shane about going with him when he leaves that they would start a romance. That way the tension btw Shane and Lori and an unknowing Rick subdue.
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> What will now stop him from turning his gun on another member of the group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why I say Rick and Lori better watch their backs, esp Rick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, Shane already drew his gun on Rick before when they were in the woods in season 1, Del even saw him.
Click to expand...



he did???!!?


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not payback. Rather it was pure survival. You could see it in Shane's face when he did it, regretted having to do it, but Otis was running out of gas and Shane twisted ache wasn't getting him too far. I was hoping that when Andrea went to Shane about going with him when he leaves that they would start a romance. That way the tension btw Shane and Lori and an unknowing Rick subdue.
> 
> 
> That is why I say Rick and Lori better watch their backs, esp Rick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, Shane already drew his gun on Rick before when they were in the woods in season 1, Del even saw him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he did???!!?
Click to expand...


Yes he did when Ricks back was turned, it was when they were in the woods and they had just had an argument and Shane said he looked after Ricks family like they were his own. I don't remember what episode it was though.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zombies ONLY eat the living.  Had Shane shot poor Otis in the head the zombies would have quickly realized that Otis was not alive and come after Shane.  Remember, the reason the zombies are eating isn't to survive - they can't die unless double tapped in the head - _it's to spread the virus._  The virus can only survive/exist if its spread to and infects other living beings.  

When you first saw the scratch on Shane's head as he was in the bathroom remembering what happened, who else thought he'd gotten scratched by a walker?  I was wondering what all the scratches were on his arm and neck were from.  I so didn't see his betraying Otis coming.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, Shane already drew his gun on Rick before when they were in the woods in season 1,*Del* even saw him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did???!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he did when Ricks back was turned, it was when they were in the woods and they had just had an argument and Shane said he looked after Ricks family like they were his own. I don't remember what episode it was though.
Click to expand...


Dale, not del.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Zombies ONLY eat the living.  Had Shane shot poor Otis in the head the zombies would have quickly realized that Otis was not alive and come after Shane.  Remember, the reason the zombies are eating isn't to survive - they can't die unless double tapped in the head - _it's to spread the virus._  The virus can only survive/exist if its spread to and infects other living beings.
> 
> When you first saw the scratch on Shane's head as he was in the bathroom remembering what happened, who else thought he'd gotten scratched by a walker?  I was wondering what all the scratches were on his arm and neck were from.  I so didn't see his betraying Otis coming.



I agree, I was somewhat shocked. That was until it went to the flashback scene and I saw the two moving very slowly, running out of bullets and the Walkers right behind them!


----------



## WorldWatcher

Zoom-boing said:


> Zombies ONLY eat the living.  Had Shane shot poor Otis in the head the zombies would have quickly realized that Otis was not alive and come after Shane.  Remember, the reason the zombies are eating isn't to survive - they can't die unless double tapped in the head - _it's to spread the virus._  The virus can only survive/exist if its spread to and infects other living beings.




I kind of disagree with this comment as it does not make logical sense.  Walkers will eat the freshly dead as has been shown numerous times in the show.  When a group of walkers kills someone, they don't stop when the person dies they continue to feed.  Once a person dies, then that logic would mean they stop so the virus can spread.  

Then just last night with the zombie that hung himself.  Normally you die when get hung (and continue to hang), yet the flesh from the legs was eaten from the presumably fresh corpse prior to reanimation.


>>>>


----------



## Zoom-boing

WorldWatcher said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zombies ONLY eat the living.  Had Shane shot poor Otis in the head the zombies would have quickly realized that Otis was not alive and come after Shane.  Remember, the reason the zombies are eating isn't to survive - they can't die unless double tapped in the head - _it's to spread the virus._  The virus can only survive/exist if its spread to and infects other living beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of disagree with this comment as it does not make logical sense.  Walkers will eat the freshly dead as has been shown numerous times in the show.  When a group of walkers kills someone, they don't stop when the person dies they continue to feed.  Once a person dies, then that logic would mean they stop so the virus can spread.
> 
> Then just last night with the zombie that hung himself.  Normally you die when get hung (and continue to hang), yet the flesh from the legs was eaten from the presumably fresh corpse prior to reanimation.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Do they eat the freshly dead who have died by their own/others hand or by an accident?  I didn't think they did.  They will eat a living human and continue to feast . . . for how long?  Until the person dies I think?  Otherwise, if they kept eating and eating the corpse when the corpse did reanimate they wouldn't be able to get about to eat a living being and spread the virus because there wouldn't be anything left of the body.  They'd be stuck where they were.  Otis was still alive when Shane left that's why they were still eating him.  Once he dies I thought they stopped nomming.  

For they guy hanging in the tree . . . he'd been bit but hung himself before the symptoms started.  I assumed he didn't hang himself correctly and never died from that, which is why the zombies nommed the skin off his legs until he 'died' (then became a zombie).  Or, the note said he'd be bitten so maybe the guy managed to climb up the tree and hang himself but the zombies munched on his legs for that period of time between the guy dangling there and dying.  They could rip a lot of flesh off his legs in those few minutes.  Doesn't it take several minutes to die via hanging because unless you do it right (so your neck snaps and you die instantly), you basically just suffocate.

I thought the zombie had to be the cause of death of its victim, rather than coming upon a freshly dead body that has died from another cause.  If the body was already dead from say a gunshot wound, a zombie eating it wouldn't cause its death and therefore the dead person wouldn't turn into a zombie, roaming about to create more zombies.  It would be a waste of a good nom.  



> Those killed by or infected by zombies in turn into zombies themselves.
> 
> The zombies are usually bestial, motivated by a need to consume living humans or at least fulfill an imperative to retransmit an infection by biting or clawing their victims.



http://www.zombiehub.com/zombie-apocalypse.html


----------



## Skull Pilot

The walking dead


----------



## Trajan

I am watching the episode right now, so I have to ask, did anyone else get these F%king recap notes quotes and crap on their TV screen during the show? how in the hell do you turn this crap off?!


----------



## Mr. H.

Don't watch the reruns. Record the new episodes if you have to.


----------



## daveman

Mr. H. said:


> Yeah no kiddin'. Why didn't he shoot him in the head. No, he wounds him then gets into a tussle that wastes precious seconds then he watches his buddy get eaten allive. Geez.
> Who's writing this season's scripts anyway.


A bullet to the head would leave a hole in the skull.  If Otis' wife insisted on recovering his remains for burial, Shane's act would be discovered.

I kinda figured Shane had winged Otis.  He looked awful damn guilty up until the revelation.


----------



## Trajan

Mr. H. said:


> Don't watch the reruns. Record the new episodes if you have to.



its  not on the first run episodes? wtf?


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, just caught the first season on Netflix, now I'm bit-torenting the new episodes as they come out.


----------



## RadiomanATL

God bless bit-torrent.

Amen.


----------



## High_Gravity

WorldWatcher said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zombies ONLY eat the living.  Had Shane shot poor Otis in the head the zombies would have quickly realized that Otis was not alive and come after Shane.  Remember, the reason the zombies are eating isn't to survive - they can't die unless double tapped in the head - _it's to spread the virus._  The virus can only survive/exist if its spread to and infects other living beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of disagree with this comment as it does not make logical sense.  Walkers will eat the freshly dead as has been shown numerous times in the show.  When a group of walkers kills someone, they don't stop when the person dies they continue to feed.  Once a person dies, then that logic would mean they stop so the virus can spread.
> 
> Then just last night with the zombie that hung himself.  Normally you die when get hung (and continue to hang), yet the flesh from the legs was eaten from the presumably fresh corpse prior to reanimation.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I think a live person would definently attract more attention though, if Shane had blasted Otis in the head and his body just flopped to the ground, I think some walkers would probably have eaten Otis but at the same time I think some of the walkers would have still went after Shane because he would still be moving while Otis would be laying on the ground not moving, the walkers seem more attracted to moving things that make noise than to dead things.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I saw an episode and it's just another zombie story line.

Hide from them and shoot them in the head.

Hardly original.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zombies ONLY eat the living.  Had Shane shot poor Otis in the head the zombies would have quickly realized that Otis was not alive and come after Shane.  Remember, the reason the zombies are eating isn't to survive - they can't die unless double tapped in the head - _it's to spread the virus._  The virus can only survive/exist if its spread to and infects other living beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of disagree with this comment as it does not make logical sense.  Walkers will eat the freshly dead as has been shown numerous times in the show.  When a group of walkers kills someone, they don't stop when the person dies they continue to feed.  Once a person dies, then that logic would mean they stop so the virus can spread.
> 
> Then just last night with the zombie that hung himself.  Normally you die when get hung (and continue to hang), yet the flesh from the legs was eaten from the presumably fresh corpse prior to reanimation.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they eat the freshly dead who have died by their own/others hand or by an accident?  I didn't think they did.  They will eat a living human and continue to feast . . . for how long?  Until the person dies I think?  Otherwise, if they kept eating and eating the corpse when the corpse did reanimate they wouldn't be able to get about to eat a living being and spread the virus because there wouldn't be anything left of the body.  They'd be stuck where they were.  Otis was still alive when Shane left that's why they were still eating him.  Once he dies I thought they stopped nomming.
> 
> For they guy hanging in the tree . . . he'd been bit but hung himself before the symptoms started.  I assumed he didn't hang himself correctly and never died from that, which is why the zombies nommed the skin off his legs until he 'died' (then became a zombie).  Or, the note said he'd be bitten so maybe the guy managed to climb up the tree and hang himself but the zombies munched on his legs for that period of time between the guy dangling there and dying.  They could rip a lot of flesh off his legs in those few minutes.  Doesn't it take several minutes to die via hanging because unless you do it right (so your neck snaps and you die instantly), you basically just suffocate.
> 
> I thought the zombie had to be the cause of death of its victim, rather than coming upon a freshly dead body that has died from another cause.  If the body was already dead from say a gunshot wound, a zombie eating it wouldn't cause its death and therefore the dead person wouldn't turn into a zombie, roaming about to create more zombies.  It would be a waste of a good nom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those killed by or infected by zombies in turn into zombies themselves.
> 
> The zombies are usually bestial, motivated by a need to consume living humans or at least fulfill an imperative to retransmit an infection by biting or clawing their victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zombie Apocalypse
Click to expand...


Note to self:  don't read this thread while eating your morning oatmeal.


----------



## masquerade

daveman said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no kiddin'. Why didn't he shoot him in the head. No, he wounds him then gets into a tussle that wastes precious seconds then he watches his buddy get eaten allive. Geez.
> Who's writing this season's scripts anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> A bullet to the head would leave a hole in the skull.  If Otis' wife insisted on recovering his remains for burial, Shane's act would be discovered.
> 
> I kinda figured Shane had winged Otis.  He looked awful damn guilty up until the revelation.
Click to expand...


Hmmmmmm ... who in their right mind would venture out into Dead country to look for the remains of a family member who had been eaten?  Not me.  And lets remember that Otis was a whole lotta man and the group of zombies was rather large.  I'd say they feasted on him for quite awhile.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zombies ONLY eat the living.  Had Shane shot poor Otis in the head the zombies would have quickly realized that Otis was not alive and come after Shane.  Remember, the reason the zombies are eating isn't to survive - they can't die unless double tapped in the head - _it's to spread the virus._  The virus can only survive/exist if its spread to and infects other living beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of disagree with this comment as it does not make logical sense.  Walkers will eat the freshly dead as has been shown numerous times in the show.  When a group of walkers kills someone, they don't stop when the person dies they continue to feed.  Once a person dies, then that logic would mean they stop so the virus can spread.
> 
> Then just last night with the zombie that hung himself.  Normally you die when get hung (and continue to hang), yet the flesh from the legs was eaten from the presumably fresh corpse prior to reanimation.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a live person would definently attract more attention though, if Shane had blasted Otis in the head and his body just flopped to the ground, I think some walkers would probably have eaten Otis but at the same time I think some of the walkers would have still went after Shane because he would still be moving while Otis would be laying on the ground not moving, the walkers seem more attracted to moving things that make noise than to dead things.
Click to expand...


Thinking back to the first season .... remember when Rick and Shane ( if memory serves ) covered themselves with zombie guts to hide the smell of their living flesh?  Too bad Shane and Otis didn't think of that.  But then again, did they have time?


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of disagree with this comment as it does not make logical sense.  Walkers will eat the freshly dead as has been shown numerous times in the show.  When a group of walkers kills someone, they don't stop when the person dies they continue to feed.  Once a person dies, then that logic would mean they stop so the virus can spread.
> 
> Then just last night with the zombie that hung himself.  Normally you die when get hung (and continue to hang), yet the flesh from the legs was eaten from the presumably fresh corpse prior to reanimation.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a live person would definently attract more attention though, if Shane had blasted Otis in the head and his body just flopped to the ground, I think some walkers would probably have eaten Otis but at the same time I think some of the walkers would have still went after Shane because he would still be moving while Otis would be laying on the ground not moving, the walkers seem more attracted to moving things that make noise than to dead things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking back to the first season .... remember when Rick and Shane ( if memory serves ) covered themselves with zombie guts to hide the smell of their living flesh?  Too bad Shane and Otis didn't think of that.  But then again, did they have time?
Click to expand...


They didn't have the time those guys were being chased by walkers as soon as they got out of the trailer, plus I don't think Shane even knew you could do that, he was not with Glen and Rick when they pulled that off in Atlanta.


----------



## masquerade

Right!  It was Rick and Glen before they connected with the group.

Why the hell isn't this information communicated?!?


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Right!  It was Rick and Glen before they connected with the group.
> 
> Why the hell isn't this information communicated?!?



Who knows? theres always stuff going on plus when Rick got back to the group and re-united with his wife and son I think they forgot to mention it plus they were getting focused on going back to get Earl.


----------



## GHook93

(1) They search for Sophia and finally find her. She is up in a tree (or trapped in a room) surrounded by walkers. She is hungry and dehydrated, but they save her in time.
(2) Rick goes back to recover his gun. Find some interesting clues of what happened, such as Shane's hair and what appears to be a bullet near Otis served leg. But Rick doesn't understand them at the time.
(3) Glenn and Maggie (the country girl daughter) start to form a bond and budding romance.
(4) Shane starts cracking under the guilt and admits what he did to Lori.
(5) Sophia's mother gets bitten, but gets to see her daughter one last time
(6) The group leaves the farm


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> (1) They search for Sophia and finally find her. She is up in a tree (or trapped in a room) surrounded by walkers. She is hungry and dehydrated, but they save her in time.
> (2) Rick goes back to recover his gun. Find some interesting clues of what happened, such as Shane's hair and what appears to be a bullet near Otis served leg. But Rick doesn't understand them at the time.
> (3) Glenn and Maggie (the country girl daughter) start to form a bond and budding romance.
> (4) Shane starts cracking under the guilt and admits what he did to Lori.
> (5) Sophia's mother gets bitten, but gets to see her daughter one last time
> (6) The group leaves the farm



I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) They search for Sophia and finally find her. She is up in a tree (or trapped in a room) surrounded by walkers. She is hungry and dehydrated, but they save her in time.
> (2) Rick goes back to recover his gun. Find some interesting clues of what happened, such as Shane's hair and what appears to be a bullet near Otis served leg. But Rick doesn't understand them at the time.
> (3) Glenn and Maggie (the country girl daughter) start to form a bond and budding romance.
> (4) Shane starts cracking under the guilt and admits what he did to Lori.
> (5) Sophia's mother gets bitten, but gets to see her daughter one last time
> (6) The group leaves the farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
Click to expand...


Which leads to a question I have ....

What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) They search for Sophia and finally find her. She is up in a tree (or trapped in a room) surrounded by walkers. She is hungry and dehydrated, but they save her in time.
> (2) Rick goes back to recover his gun. Find some interesting clues of what happened, such as Shane's hair and what appears to be a bullet near Otis served leg. But Rick doesn't understand them at the time.
> (3) Glenn and Maggie (the country girl daughter) start to form a bond and budding romance.
> (4) Shane starts cracking under the guilt and admits what he did to Lori.
> (5) Sophia's mother gets bitten, but gets to see her daughter one last time
> (6) The group leaves the farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
Click to expand...


That is a good question, all it would take is a few walkers to come up in there and fuck everything up, they don't seem particularly well armed up in there either.


----------



## Samson

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) They search for Sophia and finally find her. She is up in a tree (or trapped in a room) surrounded by walkers. She is hungry and dehydrated, but they save her in time.
> (2) Rick goes back to recover his gun. Find some interesting clues of what happened, such as Shane's hair and what appears to be a bullet near Otis served leg. But Rick doesn't understand them at the time.
> (3) Glenn and Maggie (the country girl daughter) start to form a bond and budding romance.
> (4) Shane starts cracking under the guilt and admits what he did to Lori.
> (5) Sophia's mother gets bitten, but gets to see her daughter one last time
> (6) The group leaves the farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
Click to expand...


It's the "chit-chat" that protects them: Any walker that comes within hearing distance of The Farm will have its head explode from boredom.

I just watched the last episode, where each character (including the PC mix of Asian, Black, and Blonde) must explain their angst in detail to every other character between eluding zombies that are always on the opposite side of a chain link fence.


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the "chit-chat" that protects them: Any walker that comes within hearing distance of The Farm will have its head explode from boredom.
> 
> I just watched the last episode, where each character (including the PC mix of Asian, Black, and Blonde) must explain their angst in detail to every other character between eluding zombies that are always on the opposite side of a chain link fence.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) They search for Sophia and finally find her. She is up in a tree (or trapped in a room) surrounded by walkers. She is hungry and dehydrated, but they save her in time.
> (2) Rick goes back to recover his gun. Find some interesting clues of what happened, such as Shane's hair and what appears to be a bullet near Otis served leg. But Rick doesn't understand them at the time.
> (3) Glenn and Maggie (the country girl daughter) start to form a bond and budding romance.
> (4) Shane starts cracking under the guilt and admits what he did to Lori.
> (5) Sophia's mother gets bitten, but gets to see her daughter one last time
> (6) The group leaves the farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
Click to expand...


When Glen and T-dog got to the farm Glen said he closed the gate and latched it.  I was thinking the fence runs the perimeter of the entire farm and is either high enough and/or barbed wired so the walkers can't through.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Glen and T-dog got to the farm Glen said he closed the gate and latched it.  I was thinking the fence runs the perimeter of the entire farm and is either high enough and/or barbed wired so the walkers can't through.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't they be able to come through the forest eventually? Rick and Shane got to the farm house with Carl when he was shot right through the forest without crossing a fence.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Samson said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the "chit-chat" that protects them: Any walker that comes within hearing distance of The Farm will have its head explode from boredom.
> 
> I just watched the last episode, where each character (*including the PC mix of Asian, Black, and Blonde*) must explain their angst in detail to every other character between eluding zombies that are always on the opposite side of a chain link fence.
Click to expand...



What does this say about me?  I never, ever even noticed that, _at all,_ until you just pointed it out.  My mom and dad used to do the same thing when my kids were little and Seasame Street came on.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Glen and T-dog got to the farm Glen said he closed the gate and latched it.  I was thinking the fence runs the perimeter of the entire farm and is either high enough and/or barbed wired so the walkers can't through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't they be able to come through the forest eventually? Rick and Shane got to the farm house with Carl when he was shot right through the forest without crossing a fence.
Click to expand...


I think Rick, Carl and Shane went through the gate too.  I'm also assuming the farm is big and they  just didn't show it all.


----------



## Samson

Zoom-boing said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the "chit-chat" that protects them: Any walker that comes within hearing distance of The Farm will have its head explode from boredom.
> 
> I just watched the last episode, where each character (*including the PC mix of Asian, Black, and Blonde*) must explain their angst in detail to every other character between eluding zombies that are always on the opposite side of a chain link fence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does this say about me?  I never, ever even noticed that, _at all,_ until you just pointed it out.  My mom and dad used to do the same thing when my kids were little and Seasame Street came on.
Click to expand...




And, I bet you also didn't notice that there are no fat ugly chicks that are not zombies....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Samson said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the "chit-chat" that protects them: Any walker that comes within hearing distance of The Farm will have its head explode from boredom.
> 
> I just watched the last episode, where each character (*including the PC mix of Asian, Black, and Blonde*) must explain their angst in detail to every other character between eluding zombies that are always on the opposite side of a chain link fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this say about me?  I never, ever even noticed that, _at all,_ until you just pointed it out.  My mom and dad used to do the same thing when my kids were little and Seasame Street came on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I bet you also didn't notice that there are no fat ugly chicks that are not zombies....
Click to expand...


Not kidding.  I know that's rare but it's true. 

Zombies don't care what you look like they just care that you're fresh!


----------



## Samson

Zoom-boing said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this say about me?  I never, ever even noticed that, _at all,_ until you just pointed it out.  My mom and dad used to do the same thing when my kids were little and Seasame Street came on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I bet you also didn't notice that there are no fat ugly chicks that are not zombies....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not kidding.  I know that's rare but it's true.
> 
> Zombies don't care what you look like they just care that you're fresh!
Click to expand...


I'm going to watch the series until next season when I'm certain there will be a Zombie vs. Werewolf Clash.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Glen and T-dog got to the farm Glen said he closed the gate and latched it.  I was thinking the fence runs the perimeter of the entire farm and is either high enough and/or barbed wired so the walkers can't through.
Click to expand...


Missed that one.  Must have been when my husband and I were talking about the farm house being unprotected.    Seriously.


----------



## masquerade

Samson said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I bet you also didn't notice that there are no fat ugly chicks that are not zombies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not kidding.  I know that's rare but it's true.
> 
> Zombies don't care what you look like they just care that you're fresh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to watch the series until next season when I'm certain there will be a Zombie vs. Werewolf Clash.
Click to expand...


Walkers vs. Lycans


----------



## Samson

masquerade said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not kidding.  I know that's rare but it's true.
> 
> Zombies don't care what you look like they just care that you're fresh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to watch the series until next season when I'm certain there will be a Zombie vs. Werewolf Clash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walkers vs. Lycans
Click to expand...


I'm also pretty certain the blonde chic will be torn between her relationship with an Emo Walker and a Hunky Lycan.


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to watch the series until next season when I'm certain there will be a Zombie vs. Werewolf Clash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walkers vs. Lycans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm also pretty certain the blonde chic will be torn between her relationship with an Emo Walker and a Hunky Lycan.
Click to expand...


Will she have to turn so she can be with the walker and have his baby?


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walkers vs. Lycans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also pretty certain the blonde chic will be torn between her relationship with an Emo Walker and a Hunky Lycan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will she have to turn so she can be with the walker and have his baby?
Click to expand...


The suspense is killing you, isn't it?


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also pretty certain the blonde chic will be torn between her relationship with an Emo Walker and a Hunky Lycan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will she have to turn so she can be with the walker and have his baby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The suspense is killing you, isn't it?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## CindyInKentucky

Love this show!


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> Oooo, I so enjoyed this episode!  Did anyone see Carl's situation coming?  I didn't . . . I thought they were going to find the little girl behind the deer being eaten or something.


I saw something coming, jsut not him getting shot. I expected the deer to run away and a walker grab him, fade to black, to be continued. THAT would've been the mother of all cliffhangers.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) They search for Sophia and finally find her. She is up in a tree (or trapped in a room) surrounded by walkers. She is hungry and dehydrated, but they save her in time.
> (2) Rick goes back to recover his gun. Find some interesting clues of what happened, such as Shane's hair and what appears to be a bullet near Otis served leg. But Rick doesn't understand them at the time.
> (3) Glenn and Maggie (the country girl daughter) start to form a bond and budding romance.
> (4) Shane starts cracking under the guilt and admits what he did to Lori.
> (5) Sophia's mother gets bitten, but gets to see her daughter one last time
> (6) The group leaves the farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
Click to expand...


It sounds like they have a security fence around the outskirts of the farm that keeps the Walkers out. I just wonder where they are getting power from!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) They search for Sophia and finally find her. She is up in a tree (or trapped in a room) surrounded by walkers. She is hungry and dehydrated, but they save her in time.
> (2) Rick goes back to recover his gun. Find some interesting clues of what happened, such as Shane's hair and what appears to be a bullet near Otis served leg. But Rick doesn't understand them at the time.
> (3) Glenn and Maggie (the country girl daughter) start to form a bond and budding romance.
> (4) Shane starts cracking under the guilt and admits what he did to Lori.
> (5) Sophia's mother gets bitten, but gets to see her daughter one last time
> (6) The group leaves the farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
Click to expand...


If she climbed a tree or locked herself in an abandoned house she could. She couldn't do it forever though.

I don't think it was wishy washy on Carl and Shane. Rather it's classic suspense media. Have the hero go out on a mission, build the suspense and at the last minute when hope is nearly gone the hero returns. After seeing what happened to Otis, I think that was a rather compelling storyline!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they find the girl they are making this show too wishy washy, Shane getting back just in the nick of time with the supplies to save Carl was stretching it, there is no way a 12 year old girl could survive days in the woods with walkers all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which leads to a question I have ....
> 
> What makes the group in the farm house feel so safe?  They are like a beacon in the night, sitting around chit chatting like everything is right in the world.    Are they not concerned that a walker may venture onto the farm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds like they have a security fence around the outskirts of the farm that keeps the Walkers out. I just wonder where they are getting power from!
Click to expand...


A generator probably?


----------



## High_Gravity

Yesterdays episode was good, who is the father of this baby?


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Yesterdays episode was good, who is the father of this baby?



***Spolier***


Love the show but the dragging out of the Sophia plotline is starting to urk me. I hope it finally gets solved next week. The zombie getting riped apart was hilariously disgusting. I am still wondering what is so safe about the farm. It appears to be anything but safe. I mean the well walker just slumbed into camp and fell into the well. How did that happen?

I think it's obvious who the baby's father is.

I think next week will be interesting. Merle appeared at the end of the previews. His reappearance will be interesting. Wonder how interaction will be between him and Rick, T-Dog and Daryl. I also think it's only a matter of time before the "herd" makes it's way to the Hershel farm. That place seem too unguarded!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterdays episode was good, who is the father of this baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Spolier***
> 
> 
> Love the show but the dragging out of the Sophia plotline is starting to urk me. I hope it finally gets solved next week. The zombie getting riped apart was hilariously disgusting. I am still wondering what is so safe about the farm. It appears to be anything but safe. I mean the well walker just slumbed into camp and fell into the well. How did that happen?
> 
> I think it's obvious who the baby's father is.
> 
> I think next week will be interesting. Merle appeared at the end of the previews. His reappearance will be interesting. Wonder how interaction will be between him and Rick, T-Dog and Daryl. I also think it's only a matter of time before the "herd" makes it's way to the Hershel farm. That place seem too unguarded!
Click to expand...


Not only is the place unguarded, but the old man basically wants Rick and his crew to disarm, if these guys hand over their weapons it will be even more unsafe than it currently is.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterdays episode was good, who is the father of this baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Spolier***
> 
> 
> Love the show but the dragging out of the Sophia plotline is starting to urk me. I hope it finally gets solved next week. The zombie getting riped apart was hilariously disgusting. I am still wondering what is so safe about the farm. It appears to be anything but safe. I mean the well walker just slumbed into camp and fell into the well. How did that happen?
> 
> I think it's obvious who the baby's father is.
> 
> I think next week will be interesting. Merle appeared at the end of the previews. His reappearance will be interesting. Wonder how interaction will be between him and Rick, T-Dog and Daryl. I also think it's only a matter of time before the "herd" makes it's way to the Hershel farm. *That place seem too unguarded!*
Click to expand...


Exactly what I've been saying!

I do enjoy this show ... I really do.  I said this during last season and I'm gonna say it again ... give me more undead and lose the drama!  The only zombie we saw last night was the swimmer in the well.  That's not enough for me, though the scene was truly disgusting.   I'm not too sure the Walker stumbled onto the farm and fell in the well.  I'm thinking the folks on that farm have a few secrets they don't want to share.  But hey ... I could be way off on this one.

Now, will Sophia be found in the creepy abandoned house?  And why the hell didn't Dale say something?  Why didn't he tell anyone about the house and what he found?

Ditto on the father of the baby comment.  Drama, drama, drama.  Sorry. It's just me.  I'm in this for the scare of it all ... the blood and guts if you will.  I can understand the character developement but the filler stuff ... the blah blah blah ... that urks me.

Yeah, that was great to see Merle is coming back!  I'm curious to see how that scene will play out.  

Now let me ask .... do any of you think it might be time for Rick to change his shirt?


----------



## Zoom-boing

What where they doing in the very opening scene?  I get they were having a memorial for Otis (I hope he reappears again . . . ) but what was with the big pile of rocks?  There isn't a body so they were just piling up rocks as some kind of 'momento' or something?  I didn't get that.

LOVED when the zombie ripped apart.  Ewwwww, wiggly things all the way around!

I'm still holding out hope that they find Sophia alive -- if she was the one living in the abandoned house, maybe she is ok.  I agree that they need to wrap that story line up.  Either find her ok or find her as a zombie cause one of those is pretty much what will happen.

Sooo glad to see Meryl again.  Ooo how pissed is he gonna be?  

Lori (I still don't like her) slept with Shane and within a few days slept with Rick (when he returned from Atlanta with the others) so either one could be the baby daddy.  Didn't she think Rick was likely a goner which is why she slept with Shane in the first place? I'm still not clear if they were involved prior to the zombie outbreak or not.  I don't think so but not sure.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterdays episode was good, who is the father of this baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Spolier***
> 
> 
> Love the show but the dragging out of the Sophia plotline is starting to urk me. I hope it finally gets solved next week. The zombie getting riped apart was hilariously disgusting. I am still wondering what is so safe about the farm. It appears to be anything but safe. I mean the well walker just slumbed into camp and fell into the well. How did that happen?
> 
> I think it's obvious who the baby's father is.
> 
> I think next week will be interesting. Merle appeared at the end of the previews. His reappearance will be interesting. Wonder how interaction will be between him and Rick, T-Dog and Daryl. I also think it's only a matter of time before the "herd" makes it's way to the Hershel farm. *That place seem too unguarded!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what I've been saying!
> 
> I do enjoy this show ... I really do.  I said this during last season and I'm gonna say it again ... give me more undead and lose the drama!  The only zombie we saw last night was the swimmer in the well.  That's not enough for me, though the scene was truly disgusting.   I'm not too sure the Walker stumbled onto the farm and fell in the well.  I'm thinking the folks on that farm have a few secrets they don't want to share.  But hey ... I could be way off on this one.
> 
> Now, will Sophia be found in the creepy abandoned house?  And why the hell didn't Dale say something?  Why didn't he tell anyone about the house and what he found?
> 
> Ditto on the father of the baby comment.  Drama, drama, drama.  Sorry. It's just me.  I'm in this for the scare of it all ... the blood and guts if you will.  I can understand the character developement but the filler stuff ... the blah blah blah ... that urks me.
> 
> Yeah, that was great to see Merle is coming back!  I'm curious to see how that scene will play out.
> 
> *Now let me ask .... do any of you think it might be time for Rick to change his shirt?*
Click to expand...


OMG!  RIGHT???  Everytime I see him I think 'ewww, he must really stink.  He hasn't bathed or changed his clothes in ages!'


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterdays episode was good, who is the father of this baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Spolier***
> 
> 
> Love the show but the dragging out of the Sophia plotline is starting to urk me. I hope it finally gets solved next week. The zombie getting riped apart was hilariously disgusting. I am still wondering what is so safe about the farm. It appears to be anything but safe. I mean the well walker just slumbed into camp and fell into the well. How did that happen?
> 
> I think it's obvious who the baby's father is.
> 
> I think next week will be interesting. Merle appeared at the end of the previews. His reappearance will be interesting. Wonder how interaction will be between him and Rick, T-Dog and Daryl. I also think it's only a matter of time before the "herd" makes it's way to the Hershel farm. *That place seem too unguarded!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what I've been saying!
> 
> I do enjoy this show ... I really do.  I said this during last season and I'm gonna say it again ... give me more undead and lose the drama!  The only zombie we saw last night was the swimmer in the well.  That's not enough for me, though the scene was truly disgusting.   *I'm not too sure the Walker stumbled onto the farm and fell in the well.  I'm thinking the folks on that farm have a few secrets they don't want to share.  But hey ... I could be way off on this one.*
> Now, will Sophia be found in the creepy abandoned house?  And why the hell didn't Dale say something?  Why didn't he tell anyone about the house and what he found?
> 
> Ditto on the father of the baby comment.  Drama, drama, drama.  Sorry. It's just me.  I'm in this for the scare of it all ... the blood and guts if you will.  I can understand the character developement but the filler stuff ... the blah blah blah ... that urks me.
> 
> Yeah, that was great to see Merle is coming back!  I'm curious to see how that scene will play out.
> 
> Now let me ask .... do any of you think it might be time for Rick to change his shirt?
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing Masq, how could they now know that walker was down there? he wasn't exactly being quiet and if they have walkers strolling around their farm falling into wells they have some serious security problems.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> What where they doing in the very opening scene?  I get they were having a memorial for Otis (I hope he reappears again . . . ) but what was with the big pile of rocks?  There isn't a body so they were just piling up rocks as some kind of 'momento' or something?  I didn't get that.
> 
> LOVED when the zombie ripped apart.  Ewwwww, wiggly things all the way around!
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that they find Sophia alive -- if she was the one living in the abandoned house, maybe she is ok.  I agree that they need to wrap that story line up.  Either find her ok or find her as a zombie cause one of those is pretty much what will happen.
> 
> Sooo glad to see Meryl again.  Ooo how pissed is he gonna be?
> 
> Lori (I still don't like her) slept with Shane and within a few days slept with Rick (when he returned from Atlanta with the others) so either one could be the baby daddy.  Didn't she think Rick was likely a goner which is why she slept with Shane in the first place? I'm still not clear if they were involved prior to the zombie outbreak or not.  I don't think so but not sure.



It would be hilarious if the baby came out Black.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> I do enjoy this show ... I really do.  I said this during last season and I'm gonna say it again ... give me more undead and lose the drama!


I think that is a cost thing. Dressing up zombies has to be expensive. I am alright with them developing a story and taking a episode or two off on zombie action, just as long as they have episodes like two weeks ago when the Otis became a human happy meal.



masquerade said:


> I'm not too sure the Walker stumbled onto the farm and fell in the well.  I'm thinking the folks on that farm have a few secrets they don't want to share.  But hey ... I could be way off on this one.


I think your right there. If you remember Maggie's reaction when TDog Bashed the zombie's head in and Glenn said haven't you seen one taken out like that up close. I am sure she knew who the zombie was.  

I am sure they will have a few skeletons in the closet, but not sure what at this point. Right now they seem like good folk, but that always seems to change. 




masquerade said:


> Now, will Sophia be found in the creepy abandoned house?  And why the hell didn't Dale say something?  Why didn't he tell anyone about the house and what he found?


You mean Daryl right? Maybe he did and they are planning that for next week. I think they are making it like it was Sophia that left the can of sardines and other clues in the house, but i am willing to bet it was Merle's left overs (since he was in the coming attractions).



masquerade said:


> Ditto on the father of the baby comment.  Drama, drama, drama.  Sorry. It's just me.  I'm in this for the scare of it all ... the blood and guts if you will.  I can understand the character developement but the filler stuff ... the blah blah blah ... that urks me.


Got to add more than just Zombies.



masquerade said:


> Yeah, that was great to see Merle is coming back!  I'm curious to see how that scene will play out.


Ditto! Will Merle have a coming to Jesus moment and forgive and forget or be out for revenge? My bet is he will appear to be in the F and F mode and secretly plan revenge.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***Spolier***
> 
> 
> Love the show but the dragging out of the Sophia plotline is starting to urk me. I hope it finally gets solved next week. The zombie getting riped apart was hilariously disgusting. I am still wondering what is so safe about the farm. It appears to be anything but safe. I mean the well walker just slumbed into camp and fell into the well. How did that happen?
> 
> I think it's obvious who the baby's father is.
> 
> I think next week will be interesting. Merle appeared at the end of the previews. His reappearance will be interesting. Wonder how interaction will be between him and Rick, T-Dog and Daryl. I also think it's only a matter of time before the "herd" makes it's way to the Hershel farm. *That place seem too unguarded!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I've been saying!
> 
> I do enjoy this show ... I really do.  I said this during last season and I'm gonna say it again ... give me more undead and lose the drama!  The only zombie we saw last night was the swimmer in the well.  That's not enough for me, though the scene was truly disgusting.   I'm not too sure the Walker stumbled onto the farm and fell in the well.  I'm thinking the folks on that farm have a few secrets they don't want to share.  But hey ... I could be way off on this one.
> 
> Now, will Sophia be found in the creepy abandoned house?  And why the hell didn't Dale say something?  Why didn't he tell anyone about the house and what he found?
> 
> Ditto on the father of the baby comment.  Drama, drama, drama.  Sorry. It's just me.  I'm in this for the scare of it all ... the blood and guts if you will.  I can understand the character developement but the filler stuff ... the blah blah blah ... that urks me.
> 
> Yeah, that was great to see Merle is coming back!  I'm curious to see how that scene will play out.
> 
> *Now let me ask .... do any of you think it might be time for Rick to change his shirt?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  RIGHT???  Everytime I see him I think 'ewww, he must really stink.  He hasn't bathed or changed his clothes in ages!'
Click to expand...


He could have washed his clothes and he did bath in the opening episode in police station. However, maybe he has more than one police shirt!


----------



## High_Gravity

On a side not I have to give Glenn props for having sex with that cute cow girl, she is pretty hot. I'd be tempted to stay at that farm house if I was hittin that on the regular.


----------



## masquerade

> I think that is a cost thing. Dressing up zombies has to be expensive. I am alright with them developing a story and taking a episode or two off on zombie action, just as long as they have episodes like two weeks ago when the *Otis became a human happy meal*.







> I think your right there. If you remember Maggie's reaction when TDog Bashed the zombie's head in and Glenn said haven't you seen one taken out like that up close. I am sure she knew who the zombie was.



That's exactly what I was thinking!



> You mean Daryl right? Maybe he did and they are planning that for next week. I think they are making it like it was Sophia that left the can of sardines and other clues in the house, but i am willing to bet it was Merle's left overs (since he was in the coming attractions).



Right!  Daryl!  ( doh! )
Good call on that one GHook!   I think you're right on about the sardines and bedding being Merle's.



> Got to add more than just Zombies.



I realize that.  Just keep in mind that I strive to be drama-free and experience a drama-free life.  Most likely why I never get into _this fall's best new drama_ ... or the like.  It's just that I have a fondness for the undead.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> On a side not I have to give Glenn props for having sex with that cute cow girl, she is pretty hot. I'd be tempted to stay at that farm house if I was hittin that on the regular.



I'd be tempted to stay in that farm house for the beauty of it all!  The house ... the view ... the serenity ...


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I've been saying!
> 
> I do enjoy this show ... I really do.  I said this during last season and I'm gonna say it again ... give me more undead and lose the drama!  The only zombie we saw last night was the swimmer in the well.  That's not enough for me, though the scene was truly disgusting.   I'm not too sure the Walker stumbled onto the farm and fell in the well.  I'm thinking the folks on that farm have a few secrets they don't want to share.  But hey ... I could be way off on this one.
> 
> Now, will Sophia be found in the creepy abandoned house?  And why the hell didn't Dale say something?  Why didn't he tell anyone about the house and what he found?
> 
> Ditto on the father of the baby comment.  Drama, drama, drama.  Sorry. It's just me.  I'm in this for the scare of it all ... the blood and guts if you will.  I can understand the character developement but the filler stuff ... the blah blah blah ... that urks me.
> 
> Yeah, that was great to see Merle is coming back!  I'm curious to see how that scene will play out.
> 
> *Now let me ask .... do any of you think it might be time for Rick to change his shirt?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  RIGHT???  Everytime I see him I think 'ewww, he must really stink.  He hasn't bathed or changed his clothes in ages!'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could have washed his clothes and *he did bath in the opening episode in police station*. However, maybe he has more than one police shirt!
Click to expand...


He doesn't look like he's bathed much since then.  

He looks grimmey.     Get it?


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side not I have to give Glenn props for having sex with that cute cow girl, she is pretty hot. I'd be tempted to stay at that farm house if I was hittin that on the regular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be tempted to stay in that farm house for the beauty of it all!  The house ... the view ... the serenity ...
Click to expand...


I'm from the city so that really isn't my thing however if I was hooking up with a hot cow girl like the one from Walking Dead I would really re-think my attitude towards the country.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  RIGHT???  Everytime I see him I think 'ewww, he must really stink.  He hasn't bathed or changed his clothes in ages!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could have washed his clothes and *he did bath in the opening episode in police station*. However, maybe he has more than one police shirt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't look like he's bathed much since then.
> 
> He looks grimmey.     Get it?
Click to expand...


I don't think any of them have really been showering consistantly, if Rick was always dressed sharp with a crease in his shirt and clean shaven it would be unrealistic. They need to look like hell in this show.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> You mean Daryl right? Maybe he did and they are planning that for next week. *I think they are making it like it was Sophia that left the can of sardines and other clues in the house, but i am willing to bet it was Merle's left overs (since he was in the coming attractions)*.



I was thinking the same thing.  Except . . . it was obvious that someone had been sleeping inside of the pantry, on the floor.  Little make-shift bed . . . the space seemed really small to me.  I would think that Merle would be too big to fit.  But maybe Daryl recognized something and knew it was Merle staying there and that's why he didn't say anything to anyone about what he'd found.  Hmmmm . . . . .


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Daryl right? Maybe he did and they are planning that for next week. *I think they are making it like it was Sophia that left the can of sardines and other clues in the house, but i am willing to bet it was Merle's left overs (since he was in the coming attractions)*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.  Except . . . it was obvious that someone had been sleeping inside of the pantry, on the floor.  Little make-shift bed . . . the space seemed really small to me.  I would think that Merle would be too big to fit.  But maybe Daryl recognized something and knew it was Merle staying there and that's why he didn't say anything to anyone about what he'd found.  Hmmmm . . . . .
Click to expand...


Wouldn't Merle be kind of big to fit in that space?


----------



## High_Gravity

Maybe Merl was taking care of the little girl in that cabin?


----------



## Zoom-boing

If the farm girl knew who the walker in the well was why in the world wouldn't she/they have killed him? Wouldn't you?  What would be the point of leaving them in the well to wallow and infest the water?  The doc didn't know because he told Rick where two of the wells were and to help himself.  Also, didn't the farm girl (cripes I can't remember any of their names) say that jars were in the barn and they could help themselves?   

I still don't get how they just left Jim on the side of the road.  His fate was sealed, he was going to die and come back as a walker.  That's a fate worse than death, someone should have put a bullet in his head.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> If the farm girl knew who the walker in the well was why in the world wouldn't she/they have killed him? Wouldn't you?  What would be the point of leaving them in the well to wallow and infest the water?  The doc didn't know because he told Rick where two of the wells were and to help himself.  Also, didn't the farm girl (cripes I can't remember any of their names) say that jars were in the barn and they could help themselves?
> 
> I still don't get how they just left Jim on the side of the road.  His fate was sealed, he was going to die and come back as a walker.  That's a fate worse than death, someone should have put a bullet in his head.



Maybe they put that guy in the well so they could wait for a cure for him, who knows. I definently think she knew who he was, when T Dogg bashed his brains in she looked quite sad about that fact.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Daryl right? Maybe he did and they are planning that for next week. *I think they are making it like it was Sophia that left the can of sardines and other clues in the house, but i am willing to bet it was Merle's left overs (since he was in the coming attractions)*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.  Except . . . it was obvious that someone had been sleeping inside of the pantry, on the floor.  Little make-shift bed . . . *the space seemed really small to me.  I would think that Merle would be too big to fit*.  But maybe Daryl recognized something and knew it was Merle staying there and that's why he didn't say anything to anyone about what he'd found.  Hmmmm . . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't Merle be kind of big to fit in that space?
Click to expand...


That's what I said, above.  

But it's kind of weird that Daryl didn't say anything.  Of course, he has no proof that Sophia was really there, just more of a hunch I think.

Sweetest part of last night episode was when Daryl brought the mom -- Carol? -- that Cherokee Rose and told her the story.  Awww, I knew I liked him from the get go.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Maybe Merl was taking care of the little girl in that cabin?



Oooo . . . maybe!  I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.  Except . . . it was obvious that someone had been sleeping inside of the pantry, on the floor.  Little make-shift bed . . . *the space seemed really small to me.  I would think that Merle would be too big to fit*.  But maybe Daryl recognized something and knew it was Merle staying there and that's why he didn't say anything to anyone about what he'd found.  Hmmmm . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't Merle be kind of big to fit in that space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I said, above.
> 
> But it's kind of weird that Daryl didn't say anything.  Of course, he has no proof that Sophia was really there, just more of a hunch I think.
> 
> Sweetest part of last night episode was when Daryl brought the mom -- Carol? -- that Cherokee Rose and told her the story.  Awww, I knew I liked him from the get go.
Click to expand...


You think theres any chance Merle was keeping the girl safe in there? Darly probably didn't say anything to the girls mom because he did not want to get her hopes up.


----------



## masquerade

How dare the writers of The Walking Dead keep us guessing like this!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> How dare the writers of The Walking Dead keep us guessing like this!!!



Their doing a fantastic job, this is the best show on television since The Wire.


----------



## masquerade

Did anyone happen to catch the premeire of Hell On Wheels?
I DVR'd it and hope to watch this evening.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't Merle be kind of big to fit in that space?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said, above.
> 
> But it's kind of weird that Daryl didn't say anything.  Of course, he has no proof that Sophia was really there, just more of a hunch I think.
> 
> Sweetest part of last night episode was when Daryl brought the mom -- Carol? -- that Cherokee Rose and told her the story.  Awww, I knew I liked him from the get go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think theres any chance Merle was keeping the girl safe in there? Darly probably didn't say anything to the girls mom because he did not want to get her hopes up.
Click to expand...


Well I originally thought Daryl was a bad-assed type but turns out he's not; maybe the same is true for his brother Merle?  Guess we'll have to wait until Sunday to find out!


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Did anyone happen to catch the premeire of Hell On Wheels?
> I DVR'd it and hope to watch this evening.



I didn't watch it.  

When they show the promos for that show and also the 'previously on TWD' why isn't there any sound?  At least there isn't any on our tv just for those two things.  Weird.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said, above.
> 
> But it's kind of weird that Daryl didn't say anything.  Of course, he has no proof that Sophia was really there, just more of a hunch I think.
> 
> Sweetest part of last night episode was when Daryl brought the mom -- Carol? -- that Cherokee Rose and told her the story.  Awww, I knew I liked him from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think theres any chance Merle was keeping the girl safe in there? Darly probably didn't say anything to the girls mom because he did not want to get her hopes up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I originally thought Daryl was a bad-assed type but turns out he's not; maybe the same is true for his brother Merle?  Guess we'll have to wait until Sunday to find out!
Click to expand...


Even if Merle is a bad ass I am assuming he will take mercy on this poor girl, thats my guess anyways. If someone was not helping her I don't think the girl will make it, too much danger out there in those woods.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said, above.
> 
> But it's kind of weird that Daryl didn't say anything.  Of course, he has no proof that Sophia was really there, just more of a hunch I think.
> 
> Sweetest part of last night episode was when Daryl brought the mom -- Carol? -- that Cherokee Rose and told her the story.  Awww, I knew I liked him from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think theres any chance Merle was keeping the girl safe in there? Darly probably didn't say anything to the girls mom because he did not want to get her hopes up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I originally thought Daryl was a bad-assed type but turns out he's not; maybe the same is true for his brother Merle?  Guess we'll have to wait until Sunday to find out!
Click to expand...


( impatiently strums fingers on desk while tapping foot on ground .... )


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Did anyone happen to catch the premeire of Hell On Wheels?
> I DVR'd it and hope to watch this evening.



I recorded it and I will watch it today. I have all kinds of shows I am following now the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy, American Horror Story etc.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone happen to catch the premeire of Hell On Wheels?
> I DVR'd it and hope to watch this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recorded it and I will watch it today. I have all kinds of shows I am following now the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy, American Horror Story etc.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I really cannot tell which is which, but frankly I think any of these would have made a better mini series, or even a Movie-of-The-Week.

ANYONE REMEMBER _THE MOVIE OF THE WEEK_????

You watched the damn thing, then it WAS OVER: No prolonged boring, soap opera, with bikers hugging each other, and post apocolyptical philosophical socital banter!!!

I mean IN 90 minutes, Charlton Heston could escape from a Hoard of post-apocolyptical zombies WHILE RIDING A HARLEY, have interracial sex, and SAVE THE WORLD!


----------



## WorldWatcher

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone happen to catch the premeire of Hell On Wheels?
> I DVR'd it and hope to watch this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recorded it and I will watch it today. I have all kinds of shows I am following now the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy, American Horror Story etc.
Click to expand...



You forgot "The Next Iron Chef: Super Chefs" which is at the same time as TWD.



Or did I just burn my TWD Fan Card.  



>>>>>


----------



## High_Gravity

WorldWatcher said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone happen to catch the premeire of Hell On Wheels?
> I DVR'd it and hope to watch this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recorded it and I will watch it today. I have all kinds of shows I am following now the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy, American Horror Story etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot "The Next Iron Chef: Super Chefs" which is at the same time as TWD.
> 
> 
> 
> Or did I just burn my TWD Fan Card.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>
Click to expand...


I do watch those shows from time to time, I like Hells Kitchen better.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recorded it and I will watch it today. I have all kinds of shows I am following now the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy, American Horror Story etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot "The Next Iron Chef: Super Chefs" which is at the same time as TWD.
> 
> 
> 
> Or did I just burn my TWD Fan Card.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do watch those shows from time to time, I like Hells Kitchen better.
Click to expand...


I love Hell' Kitchen....I mean, for christssakes, who couldn't love a show where someone serves Gordon Ramsey pineapple-from-a-can chicken...TWICE!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot "The Next Iron Chef: Super Chefs" which is at the same time as TWD.
> 
> 
> 
> Or did I just burn my TWD Fan Card.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do watch those shows from time to time, I like Hells Kitchen better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Hell' Kitchen....I mean, for christssakes, who couldn't love a show where someone serves Gordon Ramsey pineapple-from-a-can chicken...TWICE!!!
Click to expand...


I like it when Gordon verbally abuses the cooks.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do watch those shows from time to time, I like Hells Kitchen better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Hell' Kitchen....I mean, for christssakes, who couldn't love a show where someone serves Gordon Ramsey pineapple-from-a-can chicken...TWICE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it when Gordon verbally abuses the cooks.
Click to expand...


I like it that _EVERY FUCKING SEASON_ he wants everyone to make rizoto, and scallops, and beef wellington....and people STILL CANNOT FUCKING DO IT!!!


----------



## WorldWatcher

High_Gravity said:


> I do watch those shows from time to time, I like Hells Kitchen better.



Actually it's funny but I don't like "The Iron Chef", IMHO with the judges watching the the Chef's presenting their dishes there is to much bias for the Iron Chef over the challenger.  I think it would be much fairer if the judging were based on blind presentations.  I do like TNIC: Super Chefs though because they are all really good.  I'd watch Hell's Kitchen over the regular Iron Chef also.


I was playing Dead Space last night, so I'll catch TWD tonight or tomorrow night on OnDemand before the wife gets home from the gym.  (She hates that genre and will walk out of the room.)


>>>>


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Hell' Kitchen....I mean, for christssakes, who couldn't love a show where someone serves Gordon Ramsey pineapple-from-a-can chicken...TWICE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it when Gordon verbally abuses the cooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it that _EVERY FUCKING SEASON_ he wants everyone to make rizoto, and scallops, and beef wellington....and people STILL CANNOT FUCKING DO IT!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## WorldWatcher

High_Gravity said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it when Gordon verbally abuses the cooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it that _EVERY FUCKING SEASON_ he wants everyone to make rizoto, and scallops, and beef wellington....and people STILL CANNOT FUCKING DO IT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



OK we need to combine these topics.  


In the next episode of Walking Dead I predict we will have a scene where a Walker is making Beef Wellington out of Otis.



>>>>


----------



## High_Gravity

WorldWatcher said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it that _EVERY FUCKING SEASON_ he wants everyone to make rizoto, and scallops, and beef wellington....and people STILL CANNOT FUCKING DO IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK we need to combine these topics.
> 
> 
> In the next episode of Walking Dead I predict we will have a scene where a Walker is making Beef Wellington out of Otis.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I'd like to see Gordon Ramsey verbally abusing Lori for not telling Rick about her and shane.


----------



## daveman

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What where they doing in the very opening scene?  I get they were having a memorial for Otis (I hope he reappears again . . . ) but what was with the big pile of rocks?  There isn't a body so they were just piling up rocks as some kind of 'momento' or something?  I didn't get that.
> 
> LOVED when the zombie ripped apart.  Ewwwww, wiggly things all the way around!
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that they find Sophia alive -- if she was the one living in the abandoned house, maybe she is ok.  I agree that they need to wrap that story line up.  Either find her ok or find her as a zombie cause one of those is pretty much what will happen.
> 
> Sooo glad to see Meryl again.  Ooo how pissed is he gonna be?
> 
> Lori (I still don't like her) slept with Shane and within a few days slept with Rick (when he returned from Atlanta with the others) so either one could be the baby daddy.  Didn't she think Rick was likely a goner which is why she slept with Shane in the first place? I'm still not clear if they were involved prior to the zombie outbreak or not.  I don't think so but not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be hilarious if the baby came out Black.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What where they doing in the very opening scene?  I get they were having a memorial for Otis (I hope he reappears again . . . ) but what was with the big pile of rocks?  There isn't a body so they were just piling up rocks as some kind of 'momento' or something?  I didn't get that.
> 
> LOVED when the zombie ripped apart.  Ewwwww, wiggly things all the way around!
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that they find Sophia alive -- if she was the one living in the abandoned house, maybe she is ok.  I agree that they need to wrap that story line up.  Either find her ok or find her as a zombie cause one of those is pretty much what will happen.
> 
> Sooo glad to see Meryl again.  Ooo how pissed is he gonna be?
> 
> Lori (I still don't like her) slept with Shane and within a few days slept with Rick (when he returned from Atlanta with the others) so either one could be the baby daddy.  Didn't she think Rick was likely a goner which is why she slept with Shane in the first place? I'm still not clear if they were involved prior to the zombie outbreak or not.  I don't think so but not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be hilarious if the baby came out Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Both Rick and Shane would have a shit fit.


----------



## daveman

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be hilarious if the baby came out Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Rick and Shane would have a shit fit.
Click to expand...

Now THAT would be drama!


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> Love the show but the dragging out of the Sophia plotline is starting to urk me. I hope it finally gets solved next week.



I agree. It's getting ridiculous. I seriously think that plotline wasn't well thought out.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Merl was taking care of the little girl in that cabin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo . . . maybe!  I hadn't thought of that.
Click to expand...


no, he was to surprised when he found it, and the can in the trash.


----------



## Trajan

RoadVirus said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the show but the dragging out of the Sophia plotline is starting to urk me. I hope it finally gets solved next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It's getting ridiculous. I seriously think that plotline wasn't well thought out.
Click to expand...


I disagree, they have a story and they are telling it. I think something major  happened with Sophia...we'll see.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Trajan said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the show but the dragging out of the Sophia plotline is starting to urk me. I hope it finally gets solved next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It's getting ridiculous. I seriously think that plotline wasn't well thought out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, they have a story and they are telling it. I think something major  happened with Sophia...we'll see.
Click to expand...


I agree. It must be.
If they bring her back or just plain ol' finde her dead after dragging it out this long - that would discourage a lot of people from continuing to watch the show.
It better be good whatever it is.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Maybe somebody already mentioned this...but what about the father and son that the Sherrif was radioing in the first few episodes?
Something needs to happen there too.


----------



## Trajan

agreed. Darryl's  brother Stumpy  too.


----------



## Samson

iamwhatiseem said:


> Maybe somebody already mentioned this...but what about the father and son that the Sherrif was radioing in the first few episodes?
> Something needs to happen there too.



I assumed they were eaten after the father went on a shooting rampage, but was too weak to shoot his wife.....

...But I'd at least appreciate another long monolog of the Sherriff speaking into the walkie talkie about the Meaning of Life


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> agreed. Darryl's  brother Stumpy  too.



I cannot believe they dropped that character after he sawed his hand off......it seems so damn unfair


----------



## Zoom-boing

iamwhatiseem said:


> Maybe somebody already mentioned this...but what about the father and son that the Sherrif was radioing in the first few episodes?
> Something needs to happen there too.



I heard they are coming back.


----------



## Zoom-boing

OMG, I thought Daryl was a goner!  He's one of my favs I hope they don't kill him off.

wtH is up with all the walkers in the barn?  Why are these people hoarding them?  Are the walkers the farm people's family or . . . is that how they get rid of people who over stay their welcome?


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> OMG, I thought Daryl was a goner!  He's one of my favs I hope they don't kill him off.
> 
> wtH is up with all the walkers in the barn?  Why are these people hoarding them?  Are the walkers the farm people's family or . . . is that how they get rid of people who over stay their welcome?



I expect those are family members.

More humane to shoot 'em in the head, IMO.


----------



## Zoom-boing

daveman said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I thought Daryl was a goner!  He's one of my favs I hope they don't kill him off.
> 
> wtH is up with all the walkers in the barn?  Why are these people hoarding them?  Are the walkers the farm people's family or . . . is that how they get rid of people who over stay their welcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect those are family members.
> 
> More humane to shoot 'em in the head, IMO.
Click to expand...


I don't get how they wouldn't shoot them.  I mean if it was my family member and as awful as shooting them would be . . . . it would be putting them out of their misery.  They're already dead, already gone.  Then again maybe the living believe if they keep the walkers alive then when a cure is found they can save them.


----------



## RoadVirus

iamwhatiseem said:


> Maybe somebody already mentioned this...but what about the father and son that the Sherrif was radioing in the first few episodes?
> Something needs to happen there too.



Maybe Sophia ran into them. That would be a good way to kill 2 loose threads with one stone.




Trajan said:


> agreed. Darryl's  brother Stumpy  too.



Turns out Stumpy was all in Darryl's head, which is fine.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> OMG, I thought Daryl was a goner!  He's one of my favs I hope they don't kill him off.


I agree. He is a the best character in the series.



Zoom-boing said:


> wtH is up with all the walkers in the barn?  Why are these people hoarding them?  Are the walkers the farm people's family or . . . is that how they get rid of people who over stay their welcome?


 I agree that is trouble just waiting to spill over. The farm doesn't seem like that great of a place. Not secure at all. Storeroom of Walkers. Tainted wells. It will be nice when they leave that farm.

Oh yea another week and no Sophia! Will they close that loose end already!

I dig the flash back scenes. It's providing great insight in what everyone was going through when Rick was in a comma!


----------



## High_Gravity

I am glad Darly isn't dead, they need to disarm Andrea for almost taking Daryl's head off. That barn full of walkers in insane, Glen needs to stop being pussy whipped and go tell Shane or Rick about that barn ASA Fuckin P.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I am glad Darly isn't dead, they need to disarm Andrea for almost taking Daryl's head off. That barn full of walkers in insane, Glen needs to stop being pussy whipped and go tell Shane or Rick about that barn ASA Fuckin P.



That was a dumb move even if it was a Walker. Bullets a rare commodity. You just can't go to the corner store and get more.  For one Walker that would have been a waste. Save the bullets and use a blade or blunt object!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad Darly isn't dead, they need to disarm Andrea for almost taking Daryl's head off. That barn full of walkers in insane, Glen needs to stop being pussy whipped and go tell Shane or Rick about that barn ASA Fuckin P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a dumb move even if it was a Walker. Bullets a rare commodity. You just can't go to the corner store and get more.  For one Walker that would have been a waste. Save the bullets and use a blade or blunt object!
Click to expand...


I think she just wanted to prove herself, but shooting at that thing without confirming it was a walker was just damn stupid, if she killed Daryl she would have killed a very valuable member of their group. She needs to be disarmed until she gets some training by Shane and Rick how to properly use her weapon. Shane, T Dogg and Rick could have easily dispatched 1 walker without firing a shot. Very irresponsible move by Andrea which could have been very costly.


----------



## masquerade

Loved the scenes with Daryl as he is my favorite character.  I'm a little disappointed to see that Merle was just in his head but when Merle went down and started eating his boot I was like ...  ... WTF ... smooth segway into a walker and I was like ...  ... *&^% #@*&!

Seems to me that the old guy who runs the farm / house is getting a bit impatient with the decisions that others are making.   He's losing a grip on his control and he isn't liking it.

Sophia ... Sophia ... Sophia ... I'm tired of guessing to what happend to her.  Maybe she's hiding in the barn.  I dunno.  But c'mon ... let's move this story forward.

The young girl ... Glen's new fantasy squeeze ... she knew EXACTLY who the walker was in the well.

The walkers in the barn ... I'm thinking they are family and friends.  Perhaps someone turned while they were having a barn party or something.  And maybe the old guy who's losing control, locked the barn door and trapped everyone in there to save himself and whomever was on the outside.  Unless of course someone lured a herd of walkers into the barn with some live bait or something, then locked the barn doors behind them.

I'm really hoping that the writers bring back some characters from the first season.  Live and in-living-color.  Not in flashbacks and not in the minds of the current characters.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Loved the scenes with Daryl as he is my favorite character.  I'm a little disappointed to see that Merle was just in his head but when Merle went down and started eating his boot I was like ...  ... WTF ... smooth segway into a walker and I was like ...  ... *&^% #@*&!
> 
> Seems to me that the old guy who runs the farm / house is getting a bit impatient with the decisions that others are making.   He's losing a grip on his control and he isn't liking it.
> 
> Sophia ... Sophia ... Sophia ... I'm tired of guessing to what happend to her.  Maybe she's hiding in the barn.  I dunno.  But c'mon ... let's move this story forward.
> 
> The young girl ... Glen's new fantasy squeeze ... she knew EXACTLY who the walker was in the well.
> 
> The walkers in the barn ... I'm thinking they are family and friends.  Perhaps someone turned while they were having a barn party or something.  And maybe the old guy who's losing control, locked the barn door and trapped everyone in there to save himself and whomever was on the outside.  Unless of course someone lured a herd of walkers into the barn with some live bait or something, then locked the barn doors behind them.
> 
> I'm really hoping that the writers bring back some characters from the first season.  Live and in-living-color.  Not in flashbacks and not in the minds of the current characters.



Well Hershell knows that if Rick and his crew really wanted to, they could over run the farm house and easily take it over. Hershell and his family are not really armed and they don't have that many guys to fight off Rick and his crew, does Hershell even have any fire arms to defend himself? he is getting nervous because he will easily lose power in his own house if Rick and crew decide to just stay put, how is he going to force them to leave? Hershell is only getting to call any shots because of Ricks generosity and niceness.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> Loved the scenes with Daryl as he is my favorite character.  I'm a little disappointed to see that Merle was just in his head but when Merle went down and started eating his boot I was like ...  ... WTF ... smooth segway into a walker and I was like ...  ... *&^% #@*&!


I agree I was finally looking forward to crazy old Merle, do something well crazy.



masquerade said:


> Seems to me that the old guy who runs the farm / house is getting a bit impatient with the decisions that others are making.   He's losing a grip on his control and he isn't liking it.


I agree, but it's appearing he doesn't have much choice. He doesn't have much muscle and Rick group has a bunch of muscle. 



masquerade said:


> Sophia ... Sophia ... Sophia ... I'm tired of guessing to what happend to her.  Maybe she's hiding in the barn.  I dunno.  But c'mon ... let's move this story forward.


I agree I hope this leads to a good storyline.





masquerade said:


> The walkers in the barn ... I'm thinking they are family and friends.  Perhaps someone turned while they were having a barn party or something.  And maybe the old guy who's losing control, locked the barn door and trapped everyone in there to save himself and whomever was on the outside.  Unless of course someone lured a herd of walkers into the barn with some live bait or something, then locked the barn doors behind them.
> 
> I'm really hoping that the writers bring back some characters from the first season.  Live and in-living-color.  Not in flashbacks and not in the minds of the current characters.


I am curious to see where they go with the Walkers in the barn. That door doesn't seem to secure and at least one Walker got out. The Walkers in the barn is a pot ready to blow over.


----------



## Trajan

I just have the etching feeling that that farm had or does still have something weird going on with it, that we are just starting to sniff at....the place is completely indefensible and they have not helped themselves  at all with a setup,  what bars the doors? no shudder/barred windows........

ricks horse was walker food in Atlanta, yet they have  at least 2? when they went on that pharmacy run, with horses, why was there not ONE walker in town?  


things don't add up.


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> I just have the etching feeling that that farm had or does still have something weird going on with it, that we are just starting to sniff at....the place is completely indefensible and they have not helped themselves  at all with a setup,  what bars the doors? no shudder/barred windows........
> 
> ricks horse was walker food in Atlanta, yet they have  at least 2? when they went on that pharmacy run, with horses, why was there not ONE walker in town?
> 
> 
> things don't add up.



I have a feeling we will find out more in the upcoming episodes, I definently think that farm house is not as innocent as it appears to be.


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> I am curious to see where they go with the Walkers in the barn. That door doesn't seem to secure and at least one Walker got out. The Walkers in the barn is a pot ready to blow over.



I'm betting we haven't seen the last of that Walker-infested barn. Glenn should really tell someone. That is something you don't just keep to yourself.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to see where they go with the Walkers in the barn. That door doesn't seem to secure and at least one Walker got out. The Walkers in the barn is a pot ready to blow over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting we haven't seen the last of that Walker-infested barn. Glenn should really tell someone. That is something you don't just keep to yourself.
Click to expand...


Glenns pussy whipped at this point, he knows if he tells anyone about that barn he won't be getting any of that cow girls sweet ass anymore.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to see where they go with the Walkers in the barn. That door doesn't seem to secure and at least one Walker got out. The Walkers in the barn is a pot ready to blow over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting we haven't seen the last of that Walker-infested barn. Glenn should really tell someone. That is something you don't just keep to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenns pussy whipped at this point, he knows if he tells anyone about that barn he won't be getting any of that cow girls sweet ass anymore.
Click to expand...


Seems like Glenn knows all the secrets. Lori being pregnant. Shane and Lori.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting we haven't seen the last of that Walker-infested barn. Glenn should really tell someone. That is something you don't just keep to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenns pussy whipped at this point, he knows if he tells anyone about that barn he won't be getting any of that cow girls sweet ass anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like Glenn knows all the secrets. Lori being pregnant. Shane and Lori.
Click to expand...


As far as the Lori situation its probably best for him to keep quiet, he could end up in the middle of a huge shit storm if he tells anyone about that.


----------



## RoadVirus

I have a theory on the why the Walkers are in the barn: The smell

Remember the episode "Guts" from Season 1? Rick and Glenn were able to walk through the Walker hoard in Atlanta because they smelled like them. So maybe Hershel figured that out & is keeping a large group of Walkers around so it would counter the smell of "live meat" nearby.


----------



## Zoom-boing

November 27 is the mid-season finale of TWD until next year (Feb).    

They're having a season 2 marathon which will lead up to the November finale.



> Catch up on Season 2 of the Emmy Award-winning series with a six episode marathon beginning Sun., Nov. 27 at 2:30PM ET/PT, featuring every episode to date from the series' critically acclaimed new season. Then on Sunday night, November 27, the mid-season finale of The Walking Dead -- "Pretty Much Dead Already" -- airs at 9/8c.



AMC Thanksgiving Lineup Features The Walking Dead Season 2 Catch-Up Marathon - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> November 27 is the mid-season finale of TWD until next year (Feb).
> 
> They're having a season 2 marathon which will lead up to the November finale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch up on Season 2 of the Emmy Award-winning series with a six episode marathon beginning Sun., Nov. 27 at 2:30PM ET/PT, featuring every episode to date from the series' critically acclaimed new season. Then on Sunday night, November 27, the mid-season finale of The Walking Dead -- "Pretty Much Dead Already" -- airs at 9/8c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC Thanksgiving Lineup Features The Walking Dead Season 2 Catch-Up Marathon - The Walking Dead - AMC
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but is this something that AMC does with all their series?  A mid-season finale only to start up again three months later?   I guess this is the first time I've ever heard of a show doing this.  I don't watch much television though, so perhaps it does happen often.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> November 27 is the mid-season finale of TWD until next year (Feb).
> 
> They're having a season 2 marathon which will lead up to the November finale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch up on Season 2 of the Emmy Award-winning series with a six episode marathon beginning Sun., Nov. 27 at 2:30PM ET/PT, featuring every episode to date from the series' critically acclaimed new season. Then on Sunday night, November 27, the mid-season finale of The Walking Dead -- "Pretty Much Dead Already" -- airs at 9/8c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC Thanksgiving Lineup Features The Walking Dead Season 2 Catch-Up Marathon - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but is this something that AMC does with all their series?  A mid-season finale only to start up again three months later?   I guess this is the first time I've ever heard of a show doing this.  I don't watch much television though, so perhaps it does happen often.
Click to expand...


I haven't noticed it with any of the AMC shows I watch (which isn't many), but other shows have done this.  _Fringe_ is one.  Often they'll put popular new shows on 'hiatus' for three months then when the show finally comes back on TPTB are all 'oh, where'd the audience go' and the show gets canceled.  Stupid idiots.

I find it totally annoying.   Cripes the season is only 12 or 13 episodes . . . just air the damn show without the break!


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> November 27 is the mid-season finale of TWD until next year (Feb).
> 
> They're having a season 2 marathon which will lead up to the November finale.
> 
> 
> 
> AMC Thanksgiving Lineup Features The Walking Dead Season 2 Catch-Up Marathon - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but is this something that AMC does with all their series?  A mid-season finale only to start up again three months later?   I guess this is the first time I've ever heard of a show doing this.  I don't watch much television though, so perhaps it does happen often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed it with any of the AMC shows I watch (which isn't many), but other shows have done this.  _Fringe_ is one.  Often they'll put popular new shows on 'hiatus' for three months then when the show finally comes back on TPTB are all 'oh, where'd the audience go' and the show gets canceled.  Stupid idiots.
> 
> I find it totally annoying.   Cripes the season is only 12 or 13 episodes . . . just air the damn show without the break!
Click to expand...


I agree Zoom.

In the great words of Forrest Gump .... "Stupid is as stupid does"

Well, at least I still have football until TWD starts up again in February.
Sigh.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> November 27 is the mid-season finale of TWD until next year (Feb).
> 
> They're having a season 2 marathon which will lead up to the November finale.
> 
> 
> 
> AMC Thanksgiving Lineup Features The Walking Dead Season 2 Catch-Up Marathon - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but is this something that AMC does with all their series?  A mid-season finale only to start up again three months later?   I guess this is the first time I've ever heard of a show doing this.  I don't watch much television though, so perhaps it does happen often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed it with any of the AMC shows I watch (which isn't many), but other shows have done this.  _Fringe_ is one.  Often they'll put popular new shows on 'hiatus' for three months then when the show finally comes back on TPTB are all 'oh, where'd the audience go' and the show gets canceled.  Stupid idiots.
> 
> I find it totally annoying.   Cripes the season is only 12 or 13 episodes . . . just air the damn show without the break!
Click to expand...


I agree they can be show killers. One of my favs Jericho, started out strong as nails, then the ratings dropped after the hiatus and they cancelled the show.

Same thing happened with V. 

Funny thing about the main networks (ABC, CBS and NBC), if a show gets 5 mil views it's seen as a failure and gets dropped. If other networks like HBO, Showtime, F/X, AMC etc get 5 mil they are seen as a success and keep going. 

Case in point. Pan Am is going to get cancelled, but it has 5.6 mil viewers. 

TV Ratings Sunday: Of Course Football Wins As &#8216;Simpsons,&#8217; &#8216;Allen Gregory, &#8216;American Dad&#8217; Fall; &#8216;Desperate Housewives,&#8217; &#8216;Pan Am&#8217; Rise - Ratings | TVbytheNumbers

Califorinication is seen as a hit and now going into it's 5th season with under 1 mil viewers.
'Dexter,' 'Californication' Finales Draw Record Ratings - 2008-12-16 11:31:00 | Broadcasting & Cable

Sons of Anarchy averages 3.2 mil and it's viewed as a hit getting a 5th season eusa_angel.

Even the Walking Dead Season 1 had between 5-6 mil viewers. On ABC, NBC and CBS, it might get cancelled.

Heck Jericho averaged 9.24 mil viewers and it was cancelled!
List of Jericho episodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


This is why I won't watch any shows (other than sports and 60 minutes) on the major networks!


----------



## Zoom-boing

I loved Jericho and knew when they took it off for a 'break' it would be the death of the show.

Same for FlashForward.  

Thing is . . . . those shows are the kind that require continuity and time to grow an audience.  They don't seem to be willing to give time to anything anymore.  If it's not an 'instant' hit it gets pulled.  Both of those shows had viewers in the millions but because they put them on hiatus they lost those viewers. I also hate that they consistently take off the shows that are even remotely different but keep the mind-numbing 'reality' shows or just keep adding more 'CSI', 'Law and Order', etc.  

Did you ever watch the first season of Seinfeld?  I wasn't that funny . . .it hadn't 'clicked' yet.  What that show needed was time to find it's footing.  They gave it time and look how the show took off.


----------



## Zoom

masquerade said:


> Loved the scenes with Daryl as he is my favorite character.  I'm a little disappointed to see that Merle was just in his head but when Merle went down and started eating his boot I was like ...  ... WTF ... smooth segway into a walker and I was like ...  ... *&^% #@*&!
> 
> Seems to me that the old guy who runs the farm / house is getting a bit impatient with the decisions that others are making.   He's losing a grip on his control and he isn't liking it.
> 
> Sophia ... Sophia ... Sophia ... I'm tired of guessing to what happend to her.  Maybe she's hiding in the barn.  I dunno.  But c'mon ... let's move this story forward.
> 
> The young girl ... Glen's new fantasy squeeze ... she knew EXACTLY who the walker was in the well.
> 
> The walkers in the barn ... I'm thinking they are family and friends.  Perhaps someone turned while they were having a barn party or something.  And maybe the old guy who's losing control, locked the barn door and trapped everyone in there to save himself and whomever was on the outside.  Unless of course someone lured a herd of walkers into the barn with some live bait or something, then locked the barn doors behind them.
> 
> I'm really hoping that the writers bring back some characters from the first season.  Live and in-living-color.  Not in flashbacks and not in the minds of the current characters.



Very very good post.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> November 27 is the mid-season finale of TWD until next year (Feb).
> 
> They're having a season 2 marathon which will lead up to the November finale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch up on Season 2 of the Emmy Award-winning series with a six episode marathon beginning Sun., Nov. 27 at 2:30PM ET/PT, featuring every episode to date from the series' critically acclaimed new season. Then on Sunday night, November 27, the mid-season finale of The Walking Dead -- "Pretty Much Dead Already" -- airs at 9/8c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC Thanksgiving Lineup Features The Walking Dead Season 2 Catch-Up Marathon - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but is this something that AMC does with all their series?  A mid-season finale only to start up again three months later?   I guess this is the first time I've ever heard of a show doing this.  I don't watch much television though, so perhaps it does happen often.
Click to expand...


It happens sometimes, the new Beverly Hills 90210 takes a break from Thanksgiving up until late January-early February.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> I loved Jericho and knew when they took it off for a 'break' it would be the death of the show.
> 
> Same for FlashForward.
> 
> Thing is . . . . those shows are the kind that require continuity and time to grow an audience.  They don't seem to be willing to give time to anything anymore.  If it's not an 'instant' hit it gets pulled.  Both of those shows had viewers in the millions but because they put them on hiatus they lost those viewers. I also hate that they consistently take off the shows that are even remotely different but keep the mind-numbing 'reality' shows or just keep adding more 'CSI', 'Law and Order', etc.
> 
> Did you ever watch the first season of Seinfeld?  I wasn't that funny . . .it hadn't 'clicked' yet.  What that show needed was time to find it's footing.  They gave it time and look how the show took off.



The first season of Seinfeld was god awful! What about Cheers? I was too young to watch the original, but that show started out with the worst ratings on TV. 77 out of 77. Nowadays it might have gotten cancelled before the 2nd episode and would definitely not have a 2nd season. It went on for 11 seasons and seen as one of the most successful shows in TV history!

Toasting Cheers: an episode guide to ... - Dennis A. Bjorklund - Google Books


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> Thing is . . . . those shows are the kind that require continuity and time to grow an audience.  They don't seem to be willing to give time to anything anymore.  If it's not an 'instant' hit it gets pulled.



It costs money to air these shows and with the networks trying to keep themselves ahead in the ratings wars when dealing with picky viewers, if it doesn't look like it's going to help them win, they toss it.




> I also hate that they consistently take off the shows that are even remotely different but keep the mind-numbing 'reality' shows or just keep adding more 'CSI', 'Law and Order', etc.



Don't forget making updated versions of old shows. Charlie's Angels (which is being cancelled) is the most recent example.

TruTV's become a big offender when it comes to mind-numbing "reality" shows. Fake repo show after fake repo show. First, Operation Repo, then Lizard Lick Towing, South Beach Tow and then Bear Swamp Recovery. God almighty, make it STOP!!


----------



## Mr. H.

RoadVirus said:


> TruTV's become a big offender when it comes to mind-numbing "reality" shows. Fake repo show after fake repo show. First, Operation Repo, then Lizard Lick Towing, South Beach Tow and then Bear Swamp Recovery. God almighty, make it STOP!!



Tow to tow.


----------



## GHook93

***Spolier***


So the Walkers in the barn are family members. It always foreshadows an breakout when someone says "It's secure and they won't get out!" I wonder when they get out and Rick's group starts taking out Walkers, including Herschel's wife, what Herschel will do. He thinks they are just sick, will be just sit around and allow Rick and his group to take all the Walkers out. My guess no.

I like that they are developing Glen's character. I like his character.

Dale kind of sucks. Sticks his nose too much in other people's business and is WAY to self-righteous and opinionated! Also not smart to mess with a morally challenged Shane.

Shane might have some morals issues and is not the straight and narrow hero, but when Zombies take over the earth rules change. He showed selflessness in taking Lori and Carl under his wing when Rick was in a comma. Although he killed Otis, he showed selflessness when he risked his life to save Carl.  I still like his character. I hope they don't make him become selfish asshole. I prefer the morally challenged hero.

No Sophia again! I wonder where that story is going. I still think Sophia is going to end up a Walker and eating her mother!


----------



## masquerade

masquerade said:


> Loved the scenes with Daryl as he is my favorite character.  I'm a little disappointed to see that Merle was just in his head but when Merle went down and started eating his boot I was like ...  ... WTF ... smooth segway into a walker and I was like ...  ... *&^% #@*&!
> 
> Seems to me that the old guy who runs the farm / house is getting a bit impatient with the decisions that others are making.   He's losing a grip on his control and he isn't liking it.
> 
> Sophia ... Sophia ... Sophia ... I'm tired of guessing to what happend to her.  Maybe she's hiding in the barn.  I dunno.  But c'mon ... let's move this story forward.
> 
> The young girl ... Glen's new fantasy squeeze ... she knew EXACTLY who the walker was in the well.
> 
> *The walkers in the barn ... I'm thinking they are family and friends. * Perhaps someone turned while they were having a barn party or something.  And maybe the old guy who's losing control, locked the barn door and trapped everyone in there to save himself and whomever was on the outside.  Unless of course someone lured a herd of walkers into the barn with some live bait or something, then locked the barn doors behind them.
> 
> I'm really hoping that the writers bring back some characters from the first season.  Live and in-living-color.  Not in flashbacks and not in the minds of the current characters.




OH!  Now who called that one?


----------



## Zoom-boing

So the walkers in the barn are family but the reason they don't want to shoot them is because 'they're still people' rather than 'if they find a cure . . . ' or 'they're the walking dead, put them out of their misery'?  I wasn't expecting the 'they're still people' reason . . . doesn't make sense _to me_.  I'd shoot them.

Rick didn't seem overly upset that Lori slept with Shane.  I thought he might.  And who didn't see Andrea and Shane doing the deed from the minute he started teaching her how to shoot?  I loved it when she finally nailed a walker.  She was like 'ahhhh, _now_ I get it!'.  And boy, did she.  

I like Carl.  Dale gets on my freaking nerves.  It's his nose in everyone elses business and something about his 'crazy eyes'.  Weird.


----------



## masquerade

I would have shot them as well.  To put the poor bastards out of their misery.

"I love ya honey but" ... POP to the head.

The walker in the drug store was nasty!  The way his head was hanging off like that.  I loved it!  

I think the writers are doing well in developing the characters, but that doesn't make me any less angry at the fact that next Sunday is the stupid mid-season finale.  I know some of you might roll your eyes at me when you read this, but I thought last night's episode was a little too drama filled.  There, I said it.  I kinda knew Rick knew about Lori and Shane.  And I think he appreciated her honesty.    And Andrea ... wow.  Talk about bold and assertive.  I like that.  A woman who knows what she wants and goes after it ... by grabbing it.

Sophia?  Sophia who?

I'm enjoying pretty much all the characters ... even Dale.  My least favorite though, is Lori.

Now ... about that barn ...


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> I would have shot them as well.  To put the poor bastards out of their misery.
> 
> "I love ya honey but" ... POP to the head.
> 
> The walker in the drug store was nasty!  The way his head was hanging off like that.  I loved it!
> 
> I think the writers are doing well in developing the characters, but that doesn't make me any less angry at the fact that next Sunday is the stupid mid-season finale.  I know some of you might roll your eyes at me when you read this, but I thought last night's episode was a little too drama filled.  There, I said it.  I kinda knew Rick knew about Lori and Shane.  And I think he appreciated her honesty.    *And Andrea ... wow.  Talk about bold and assertive.  I like that.  A woman who knows what she wants and goes after it ... by grabbing it.*Sophia?  Sophia who?
> 
> I'm enjoying pretty much all the characters ... even Dale.  My least favorite though, is Lori.
> 
> Now ... about that barn ...



My respect for Andreas character just went up, I respect an assertive woman who goes after what she wants. I had 2 occasions when a girl str8 up grabbed my junk like that, the second time was in a car like in the WD but I didn't hit it in the car, I drove back to my apartment. I almost married that girl too.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> I would have shot them as well.  To put the poor bastards out of their misery.
> 
> "I love ya honey but" ... POP to the head.
> 
> The walker in the drug store was nasty!  The way his head was hanging off like that.  I loved it!
> 
> I think the writers are doing well in developing the characters, but that doesn't make me any less angry at the fact that next Sunday is the stupid mid-season finale.  I know some of you might roll your eyes at me when you read this, but I thought last night's episode was a little too drama filled.  There, I said it.  I kinda knew Rick knew about Lori and Shane.  And I think he appreciated her honesty.    And Andrea ... wow.  Talk about bold and assertive.  I like that.  A woman who knows what she wants and goes after it ... by grabbing it.
> 
> Sophia?  Sophia who?
> 
> I'm enjoying pretty much all the characters ... even Dale.  My least favorite though, is Lori.
> 
> Now ... about that barn ...



I don't think Lori was being completely truthful. I think she either started banging Shane before the Rick went into a comma or more likely she started banging him after he went into the comma and before the outbreak (that would shoot down the rationality that she started banging Shane because the world end).

Not too much drama for me.

Dale sucks. Worst character. They spend too much time on him.

I like Lori's character.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have shot them as well.  To put the poor bastards out of their misery.
> 
> "I love ya honey but" ... POP to the head.
> 
> The walker in the drug store was nasty!  The way his head was hanging off like that.  I loved it!
> 
> I think the writers are doing well in developing the characters, but that doesn't make me any less angry at the fact that next Sunday is the stupid mid-season finale.  I know some of you might roll your eyes at me when you read this, but I thought last night's episode was a little too drama filled.  There, I said it.  I kinda knew Rick knew about Lori and Shane.  And I think he appreciated her honesty.    And Andrea ... wow.  Talk about bold and assertive.  I like that.  A woman who knows what she wants and goes after it ... by grabbing it.
> 
> Sophia?  Sophia who?
> 
> I'm enjoying pretty much all the characters ... even Dale.  My least favorite though, is Lori.
> 
> Now ... about that barn ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Lori was being completely truthful. I think she either started banging Shane before the Rick went into a comma or more likely she started banging him after he went into the comma and before the outbreak (that would shoot down the rationality that she started banging Shane because the world end).
> 
> Not too much drama for me.
> 
> Dale sucks. Worst character. They spend too much time on him.
> 
> I like Lori's character.
Click to expand...


And that is what makes threads like this so enjoyable.  Differing views and opinions free of personal attacks and insults.  
Unlike the many out there --------->.


----------



## Shogun

Lauren Cohan is so fucking hot.  She's been yummy since her stint on Supernatural.


It's interesting to see how the show diverges from the comic.

still loving it.


----------



## RoadVirus

masquerade said:


> And Andrea ... wow.  Talk about bold and assertive.  I like that.  A woman who knows what she wants and goes after it ... by grabbing it.



I certainly didn't see THAT coming. I thought maybe his hand...or his leg. But definetly not.....


----------



## RadiomanATL

Any idea where I can live-stream tonight's episode?

Wife is busy watching something else....


----------



## RadiomanATL

BTW, my prediction is the father and son that sent Rick on his way to Atlanta in season 1 will show up with Sophia at some point. Possible the group will stumble on them in the middle of a confrontation with Merle.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Found one!

tvlynx.blogspot.com: AMC CABLE TV CHANNEL LIVE STREAM

Definitely not the best quality. But it'll do


----------



## RadiomanATL

RadiomanATL said:


> BTW, my prediction is the father and son that sent Rick on his way to Atlanta in season 1 will show up with Sophia at some point. Possible the group will stumble on them in the middle of a confrontation with Merle.



Well, I was wrong. But I'm glad the Sophia storyline has wrapped up.


----------



## RadiomanATL

No new episodes until February?

Dammit. Although it makes sense from a Neilsen standpoint.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The show is returning February 12, 2012.

When Hershel needed Rick to help round up the two zombies they trapped in the creek?  That's when the 'Sophia is a zombie in the barn' light bulb went off.  GREAT ending.  The farm people actually made me feel for the zombies . . . although at the same time I can't help but think Shane was right in shooting them all.

My main gripe with these past 7 episodes is that all the story-telling that was done could have been done in a couple of hours but they dragged it out over 7 weeks.  Did they do that for character development because I don't feel like I know these people any better than I did when the show started.  Also, not nearly enough zombie surprises and suspense going on,_ at all_.  Very disappointing.  The first few episodes I thought 'ok, Carl got hurt, blah, blah, blah but it will pick up'.  Nope.  Except for the final scene and a few other scenes . . they gave us crumbs.

Dale annoys the shit out of me.  He's a busy-body-old-man.  He was going to hide the guns . . . . wtf??  Is he going daft?  Shane, who was never my fav from the get go, is really, really annoying at this point.  Why is he such a hot head?  Am I suppose to believe that he's pining for Lori and because he can't have her that's why he goes all testosterone?  It's not working for me ... he just comes across as a direction-less bully most of the time.

Carol . . . really?  I mean . . .really?  You went all wishy-washy tonight about finding your daughter?  <sigh>  Carl and Daryl are my two fav characters.  Oh and Glen.  Rick needs to either lead or step aside.  He wants to please everyone and in doing that nothing seems to get done.  I don't know . . . 

The preview for the coming episodes looks like maybe it might be Shane and some others against Rick and the farm people?  I wasn't paying too much attention but that's what it was looking like.  They need to leave the freaking farm.  I didn't start watching this show to follow these people to some 'mostly safe from zombies' farm where they fight with the farm people and each other.   Blarg.


----------



## RoadVirus

Rick and Hershel: You really can't blame Rick for wanting to follow Hershel's "No killing Walkers" rule. He was doing whatever it takes to stay on the farm and stay safe. At the same time, i think he was stupid for it.

The Walkers in the barn: I rooted for Shane when he finally did what he did. It sure kicked Hershel into reality, which would explain his total speechlessness during the whole shoot-out. Rick wanting to stop it was ridiculous.

Sophia: When i heard the last moaning in the barn, i knew it was her. I had that feeling. It was so sad. Rick killing her brought him back to his senses as to the world's reality. I think being on the farm he kind of lost it. My guess is someone will insist where and when Hershel's people found her.


----------



## Montrovant

Hershel was a loon for keeping walkers in the barn, sure.  However, doing that the way they did seems sure to be a problem.  If they stay, it drives a wedge between Rick's group and Hershel's people.  I don't think that Hershel was 'kicked into reality' by the shooting.  I think he was just in shock about the deaths of people he knew and cared for (sure, they were already dead, but he didn't truly see them that way).

I'm glad the Sophia story has concluded, but it didn't bother me.  It was only part of each episode, sometimes a pretty small part.  If anything, the fact that some of you consider this to have dragged on to long is just indicative to me that they need more episodes per season.   I also think it did allow for character development; you know more about Daryl than you did before, through the interaction between him and Carol and his drive to find Sophia.

I knew there was going to be a break in the middle of this season (I read about it before the season started), I'm just glad that they decided to make enough episodes this time that a break was feasible.


----------



## masquerade

Kudos to the writers for throwin' me that Sophia curve ball!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Montrovant said:


> Hershel was a loon for keeping walkers in the barn, sure.  However, doing that the way they did seems sure to be a problem.  If they stay, it drives a wedge between Rick's group and Hershel's people.  I don't think that Hershel was 'kicked into reality' by the shooting.  I think he was just in shock about the deaths of people he knew and cared for (sure, they were already dead, but he didn't truly see them that way).
> 
> I'm glad the Sophia story has concluded, but it didn't bother me.  It was only part of each episode, sometimes a pretty small part.  If anything, the fact that some of you consider this to have dragged on to long is just indicative to me that they need more episodes per season.   I also think it did allow for character development; you know more about Daryl than you did before, through the interaction between him and Carol and his drive to find Sophia.
> 
> I knew there was going to be a break in the middle of this season (I read about it before the season started), I'm just glad that they decided to make enough episodes this time that a break was feasible.



Yeah, I think Hershel was stunned and in shock when the group blasted the walkers, rather than being kicked into reality.  I wonder are they going to make Hershel an old loony type of character now?  Hmmm . . . .   

I agree about knowing more about the type of person Daryl, Carl and Glen are.  The rest?  Not so much (to me, anyway).  They seem rather flat to me.  While I do like Rick a lot there are many times when I just want to shake him and say 'decide already!', so I was glad that he was the one who stepped up and put Sophia out of her misery.


----------



## High_Gravity

Shane did the right thing taking out those walkers, that had to happen it was not safe, it was only a matter of time until the barn got full and they broke out.


----------



## masquerade

> The show is returning February 12, 2012.



Sigh.  Thank God for football.




> When Hershel needed Rick to help round up the two zombies they trapped in the creek? That's when the 'Sophia is a zombie in the barn' light bulb went off. GREAT ending. The farm people actually made me feel for the zombies . . . although at the same time I can't help but think Shane was right in shooting them all.



I did NOT see that one coming at all!  When I saw those thin little legs stumble out of the barn I literally gasped!    I was like ..... NO WAY!  Wow.  And then to have Rick step up and shoot her in the head ....




> My main gripe with these past 7 episodes is that all the story-telling that was done could have been done in a couple of hours but they dragged it out over 7 weeks. Did they do that for character development because I don't feel like I know these people any better than I did when the show started. Also, not nearly enough zombie surprises and suspense going on, at all. Very disappointing. The first few episodes I thought 'ok, Carl got hurt, blah, blah, blah but it will pick up'. Nope. Except for the final scene and a few other scenes . . they gave us crumbs.



Yes.  Yes, yes, yes and yes.  What Zoom said.




> Dale annoys the shit out of me. He's a busy-body-old-man. He was going to hide the guns . . . . wtf?? Is he going daft? Shane, who was never my fav from the get go, is really, really annoying at this point. Why is he such a hot head? Am I suppose to believe that he's pining for Lori and because he can't have her that's why he goes all testosterone? It's not working for me ... he just comes across as a direction-less bully most of the time.



I'm still alright with Dale.  It's Shane that annoys the shit out of me!  Again Zoom, I agree with your analysis.




> The preview for the coming episodes looks like maybe it might be Shane and some others against Rick and the farm people? I wasn't paying too much attention but that's what it was looking like. They need to leave the freaking farm. I didn't start watching this show to follow these people to some 'mostly safe from zombies' farm where they fight with the farm people and each other. Blarg.



^^^^^  Yes.


----------



## masquerade

RoadVirus said:


> Rick and Hershel: You really can't blame Rick for wanting to follow Hershel's "No killing Walkers" rule. He was doing whatever it takes to stay on the farm and stay safe. At the same time, i think he was stupid for it.
> 
> The Walkers in the barn: I rooted for Shane when he finally did what he did. It sure kicked Hershel into reality, which would explain his total speechlessness during the whole shoot-out. Rick wanting to stop it was ridiculous.
> 
> *Sophia: When i heard the last moaning in the barn, i knew it was her. I had that feeling. It was so sad. Rick killing her brought him back to his senses as to the world's reality. I think being on the farm he kind of lost it. My guess is someone will insist where and when Hershel's people found her*.



Y'know the saying ... out of sight, out of mind.  I guess that's where I was in regards to Sophia.    I didn't want Rick to kill her.  I guess like Zoom, I was made to 'feel' for the undead and Rick shooting her in the head was a serious slap back into the reality of it all.  Not only that, Glen had a similar discussion with Maggie earlier in the show.    Yes.  Being on the farm, it was easy for the characters to ..... forget ... about what it really happening out there in the world.  Perhaps then it was good for Hershel.  As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick and Hershel: You really can't blame Rick for wanting to follow Hershel's "No killing Walkers" rule. He was doing whatever it takes to stay on the farm and stay safe. At the same time, i think he was stupid for it.
> 
> The Walkers in the barn: I rooted for Shane when he finally did what he did. It sure kicked Hershel into reality, which would explain his total speechlessness during the whole shoot-out. Rick wanting to stop it was ridiculous.
> 
> *Sophia: When i heard the last moaning in the barn, i knew it was her. I had that feeling. It was so sad. Rick killing her brought him back to his senses as to the world's reality. I think being on the farm he kind of lost it. My guess is someone will insist where and when Hershel's people found her*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know the saying ... out of sight, out of mind.  I guess that's where I was in regards to Sophia.    I didn't want Rick to kill her.  I guess like Zoom, I was made to 'feel' for the undead and Rick shooting her in the head was a serious slap back into the reality of it all.  Not only that, Glen had a similar discussion with Maggie earlier in the show.    Yes.  Being on the farm, it was easy for the characters to ..... forget ... about what it really happening out there in the world.  Perhaps then it was good for Hershel.  As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.
Click to expand...


Actually Masq I would be pissed that Hershel did not say that the girl was already in the barn, and letting Rick and the group go out into the forest wasting time, manpower and people nearly getting killed like Daryl looking for someone who was not even there, I would get heated about that, they wasted alot of time looking for Sophia, especially Daryl.


----------



## Zoom-boing

There was only so many outcomes for Sohpia anyway.  She'd be found alive, she'd be found a walker, she'd die naturally and they would or wouldn't find her body, she'd find another group of people and go with them.  As each week came and went with no signs of her I thought more and more that she was a walker.  I loved how they tied that storyline up.  Sweet.  Completely agree about Rick shooting her being a slap back into reality.  Well done.

How utterly weird that Hershel was rounding up walkers.  That I didn't see coming at all.  Barn full of walkers . . . makes no sense to me.  Even if they found a 'cure' for them (humor me) . . . most of them are missing half their faces and/or various body parts.  Can you imagine if they did get 'cured' and returned to a normal, living person?  How would that work with half your body gone?  

As much as Shane is annoying me, again I can't help but like him for what he did.  Maybe they want us to dislike him yet root for him at the same time?  Every one was in a relatively 'safe haven' mode and Shane slapped them back into the reality of what the world is now.  Maybe that's exactly what this group needs. . . someone who isn't afraid to do what needs to be done and hurt feelings, stepping on toes and compromises that make zero sense (not shooting walkers) be damned.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick and Hershel: You really can't blame Rick for wanting to follow Hershel's "No killing Walkers" rule. He was doing whatever it takes to stay on the farm and stay safe. At the same time, i think he was stupid for it.
> 
> The Walkers in the barn: I rooted for Shane when he finally did what he did. It sure kicked Hershel into reality, which would explain his total speechlessness during the whole shoot-out. Rick wanting to stop it was ridiculous.
> 
> *Sophia: When i heard the last moaning in the barn, i knew it was her. I had that feeling. It was so sad. Rick killing her brought him back to his senses as to the world's reality. I think being on the farm he kind of lost it. My guess is someone will insist where and when Hershel's people found her*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know the saying ... out of sight, out of mind.  I guess that's where I was in regards to Sophia.    I didn't want Rick to kill her.  I guess like Zoom, I was made to 'feel' for the undead and Rick shooting her in the head was a serious slap back into the reality of it all.  Not only that, Glen had a similar discussion with Maggie earlier in the show.    Yes.  Being on the farm, it was easy for the characters to ..... forget ... about what it really happening out there in the world.  Perhaps then it was good for Hershel.  As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Masq I would be pissed that Hershel did not say that the girl was already in the barn, and letting Rick and the group go out into the forest wasting time, manpower and people nearly getting killed like Daryl looking for someone who was not even there, I would get heated about that, they wasted alot of time looking for Sophia, especially Daryl.
Click to expand...


I guess I'm giving Hershel the benefit of the doubt when it comes to him knowing THAT was the girl they were looking for.  Maybe it was that other guy on the farm (don't remember his name) who found her and placed her in the barn.  Just sayin'.  Guess we're going to have to wait until February to find out.  Grrrrrr.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know the saying ... out of sight, out of mind.  I guess that's where I was in regards to Sophia.    I didn't want Rick to kill her.  I guess like Zoom, I was made to 'feel' for the undead and Rick shooting her in the head was a serious slap back into the reality of it all.  Not only that, Glen had a similar discussion with Maggie earlier in the show.    Yes.  Being on the farm, it was easy for the characters to ..... forget ... about what it really happening out there in the world.  Perhaps then it was good for Hershel.  As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Masq I would be pissed that Hershel did not say that the girl was already in the barn, and letting Rick and the group go out into the forest wasting time, manpower and people nearly getting killed like Daryl looking for someone who was not even there, I would get heated about that, they wasted alot of time looking for Sophia, especially Daryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I'm giving Hershel the benefit of the doubt when it comes to him knowing THAT was the girl they were looking for.  Maybe it was that other guy on the farm (don't remember his name) who found her and placed her in the barn.  Just sayin'.  Guess we're going to have to wait until February to find out.  Grrrrrr.
Click to expand...


You got a point there, either way I don't think the group will be able to stay at the farm too much longer after that, plus I think the group is about to start splitting apart anyways.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> There was only so many outcomes for Sohpia anyway.  She'd be found alive, she'd be found a walker, she'd die naturally and they would or wouldn't find her body, she'd find another group of people and go with them.  As each week came and went with no signs of her I thought more and more that she was a walker.  I loved how they tied that storyline up.  Sweet.  Completely agree about Rick shooting her being a slap back into reality.  Well done.
> 
> *How utterly weird that Hershel was rounding up walkers.  That I didn't see coming at all.  Barn full of walkers . . . makes no sense to me.  Even if they found a 'cure' for them (humor me) . . . most of them are missing half their faces and/or various body parts.  Can you imagine if they did get 'cured' and returned to a normal, living person?  How would that work with half your body gone?  *
> 
> As much as Shane is annoying me, again I can't help but like him for what he did.  Maybe they want us to dislike him yet root for him at the same time?  Every one was in a relatively 'safe haven' mode and Shane slapped them back into the reality of what the world is now.  Maybe that's exactly what this group needs. . . someone who isn't afraid to do what needs to be done and hurt feelings, stepping on toes and compromises that make zero sense (not shooting walkers) be damned.



I had a conversation with my husband about this exact thing.  How the hell would a walker EVER get back to normal if someone found a cure?  Maybe a cure would be good if someone was freshly bitten and hadn't turned yet.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick and Hershel: You really can't blame Rick for wanting to follow Hershel's "No killing Walkers" rule. He was doing whatever it takes to stay on the farm and stay safe. At the same time, i think he was stupid for it.
> 
> The Walkers in the barn: I rooted for Shane when he finally did what he did. It sure kicked Hershel into reality, which would explain his total speechlessness during the whole shoot-out. Rick wanting to stop it was ridiculous.
> 
> *Sophia: When i heard the last moaning in the barn, i knew it was her. I had that feeling. It was so sad. Rick killing her brought him back to his senses as to the world's reality. I think being on the farm he kind of lost it. My guess is someone will insist where and when Hershel's people found her*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know the saying ... out of sight, out of mind.  I guess that's where I was in regards to Sophia.    I didn't want Rick to kill her.  I guess like Zoom, I was made to 'feel' for the undead and Rick shooting her in the head was a serious slap back into the reality of it all.  Not only that, Glen had a similar discussion with Maggie earlier in the show.    Yes.  Being on the farm, it was easy for the characters to ..... forget ... about what it really happening out there in the world.  Perhaps then it was good for Hershel.  As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Masq I would be pissed that Hershel did not say that the girl was already in the barn, and letting Rick and the group go out into the forest wasting time, manpower and people nearly getting killed like Daryl looking for someone who was not even there, I would get heated about that, they wasted alot of time looking for Sophia, especially Daryl.
Click to expand...


Hershel may not have realized that the girl walker was Sophia?  He didn't say anything to the group because then he'd have to tell them about the barn full of walkers . . . .which he wanted to keep secret . . . because he knew the group would want to shoot those walkers.

One thing I don't get . . . Hershel is/was hell bent on getting the group off of the farm.  Yet he's a man of the bible . . do unto others, watch out for my brother type . . . so was the main reason he wanted the group gone because of the walkers in the barn?  I wonder will he be less inclined to give them the boot now?  I also wonder how the hell the farm people would ever be able to give the group the boot anyway . . Shane and the others have more guns.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> The show is returning February 12, 2012.
> 
> When Hershel needed Rick to help round up the two zombies they trapped in the creek?  That's when the 'Sophia is a zombie in the barn' light bulb went off.  GREAT ending.  The farm people actually made me feel for the zombies . . . although at the same time I can't help but think Shane was right in shooting them all.
> 
> *My main gripe with these past 7 episodes is that all the story-telling that was done could have been done in a couple of hours but they dragged it out over 7 weeks.  Did they do that for character development because I don't feel like I know these people any better than I did when the show started.  Also, not nearly enough zombie surprises and suspense going on, at all.  Very disappointing.  The first few episodes I thought 'ok, Carl got hurt, blah, blah, blah but it will pick up'.  Nope.  Except for the final scene and a few other scenes . . they gave us crumbs.*
> 
> Dale annoys the shit out of me.  He's a busy-body-old-man.  He was going to hide the guns . . . . wtf??  Is he going daft?  Shane, who was never my fav from the get go, is really, really annoying at this point.  Why is he such a hot head?  Am I suppose to believe that he's pining for Lori and because he can't have her that's why he goes all testosterone?  It's not working for me ... he just comes across as a direction-less bully most of the time.
> 
> Carol . . . really?  I mean . . .really?  You went all wishy-washy tonight about finding your daughter?  <sigh>  Carl and Daryl are my two fav characters.  Oh and Glen.  Rick needs to either lead or step aside.  He wants to please everyone and in doing that nothing seems to get done.  I don't know . . .
> 
> The preview for the coming episodes looks like maybe it might be Shane and some others against Rick and the farm people?  I wasn't paying too much attention but that's what it was looking like.  They need to leave the freaking farm.  I didn't start watching this show to follow these people to some 'mostly safe from zombies' farm where they fight with the farm people and each other.   Blarg.




hate to be a party pooper ZB,  but get used to it hon. 

AMC they gutted the WD extras and locations budget to pay Jon Hamm the big bucks for Mad Men and get Rolling Wheels,  Hot Wheels,  whatever it is started....


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know the saying ... out of sight, out of mind.  I guess that's where I was in regards to Sophia.    I didn't want Rick to kill her.  I guess like Zoom, I was made to 'feel' for the undead and Rick shooting her in the head was a serious slap back into the reality of it all.  Not only that, Glen had a similar discussion with Maggie earlier in the show.    Yes.  Being on the farm, it was easy for the characters to ..... forget ... about what it really happening out there in the world.  Perhaps then it was good for Hershel.  As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Masq I would be pissed that Hershel did not say that the girl was already in the barn, and letting Rick and the group go out into the forest wasting time, manpower and people nearly getting killed like Daryl looking for someone who was not even there, I would get heated about that, they wasted alot of time looking for Sophia, especially Daryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hershel may not have realized that the girl walker was Sophia?  He didn't say anything to the group because then he'd have to tell them about the barn full of walkers . . . .which he wanted to keep secret . . . because he knew the group would want to shoot those walkers.
> 
> One thing I don't get . . . Hershel is/was hell bent on getting the group off of the farm.  Yet he's a man of the bible . . do unto others, watch out for my brother type . . . so was the main reason he wanted the group gone because of the walkers in the barn?  *I wonder will he be less inclined to give them the boot now?  I also wonder how the hell the farm people would ever be able to give the group the boot anyway . . Shane and the others have more guns*.
Click to expand...


No doubt, theres no way Hershel could force the group to leave, the only real muscle he had was Otis and he is dead, the group could actually take over the farm house if they wanted to but Rick and his conscience won't let him, plus Shane does not want to stay there anyways.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trajan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The show is returning February 12, 2012.
> 
> When Hershel needed Rick to help round up the two zombies they trapped in the creek?  That's when the 'Sophia is a zombie in the barn' light bulb went off.  GREAT ending.  The farm people actually made me feel for the zombies . . . although at the same time I can't help but think Shane was right in shooting them all.
> 
> *My main gripe with these past 7 episodes is that all the story-telling that was done could have been done in a couple of hours but they dragged it out over 7 weeks.  Did they do that for character development because I don't feel like I know these people any better than I did when the show started.  Also, not nearly enough zombie surprises and suspense going on, at all.  Very disappointing.  The first few episodes I thought 'ok, Carl got hurt, blah, blah, blah but it will pick up'.  Nope.  Except for the final scene and a few other scenes . . they gave us crumbs.*
> 
> Dale annoys the shit out of me.  He's a busy-body-old-man.  He was going to hide the guns . . . . wtf??  Is he going daft?  Shane, who was never my fav from the get go, is really, really annoying at this point.  Why is he such a hot head?  Am I suppose to believe that he's pining for Lori and because he can't have her that's why he goes all testosterone?  It's not working for me ... he just comes across as a direction-less bully most of the time.
> 
> Carol . . . really?  I mean . . .really?  You went all wishy-washy tonight about finding your daughter?  <sigh>  Carl and Daryl are my two fav characters.  Oh and Glen.  Rick needs to either lead or step aside.  He wants to please everyone and in doing that nothing seems to get done.  I don't know . . .
> 
> The preview for the coming episodes looks like maybe it might be Shane and some others against Rick and the farm people?  I wasn't paying too much attention but that's what it was looking like.  They need to leave the freaking farm.  I didn't start watching this show to follow these people to some 'mostly safe from zombies' farm where they fight with the farm people and each other.   Blarg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hate to be a party pooper ZB,  but get used to it hon.
> 
> AMC they gutted the WD extras and locations budget to pay Jon Hamm the big bucks for Mad Men and get Rolling Wheels,  Hot Wheels,  whatever it is started....
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

RadiomanATL said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my prediction is the father and son that sent Rick on his way to Atlanta in season 1 will show up with Sophia at some point. Possible the group will stumble on them in the middle of a confrontation with Merle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was wrong. But I'm glad the Sophia storyline has wrapped up.
Click to expand...


And I have to say wrapped up well! That explains why they couldn't find her and it will cause some drama down the line!


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick and Hershel: You really can't blame Rick for wanting to follow Hershel's "No killing Walkers" rule. He was doing whatever it takes to stay on the farm and stay safe. At the same time, i think he was stupid for it.
> 
> The Walkers in the barn: I rooted for Shane when he finally did what he did. It sure kicked Hershel into reality, which would explain his total speechlessness during the whole shoot-out. Rick wanting to stop it was ridiculous.
> 
> *Sophia: When i heard the last moaning in the barn, i knew it was her. I had that feeling. It was so sad. Rick killing her brought him back to his senses as to the world's reality. I think being on the farm he kind of lost it. My guess is someone will insist where and when Hershel's people found her*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know the saying ... out of sight, out of mind.  I guess that's where I was in regards to Sophia.    I didn't want Rick to kill her.  I guess like Zoom, I was made to 'feel' for the undead and Rick shooting her in the head was a serious slap back into the reality of it all.  Not only that, Glen had a similar discussion with Maggie earlier in the show.    Yes.  Being on the farm, it was easy for the characters to ..... forget ... about what it really happening out there in the world.  Perhaps then it was good for Hershel.  As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Masq I would be pissed that Hershel did not say that the girl was already in the barn, and letting Rick and the group go out into the forest wasting time, manpower and people nearly getting killed like Daryl looking for someone who was not even there, I would get heated about that, they wasted alot of time looking for Sophia, especially Daryl.
Click to expand...


That is the first thing I though about after seeing the little girl.  How could Hershel let them go out and risk their lives like that?  Not cool for a spiritual type guy really.  

Oh and am I the only one who thinks Carol is kinda hot.  That haircut works well for her, in a Milf type way.

Can we talk about Dale trying to hide the guns.  I know his goal was to make it so Hershel would let them stay, but he is the one who was on top of that RV on lookout the most (with a gun).  He knows the imporatance of defense and he was trying to hide the damn guns.  I dont get that.  

Glen:  I think that kid will eventually be a leader of a group of sruvivors.  I like him.
If I were Daryl, I would be pissed at Hershel for allowing him to risk his life to find the little girl.  I am really glad that whole Sophia line is over now.  Enough already.
Rick is annoying to me.  He started off as a good leader, but not now.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> The show is returning February 12, 2012.
> 
> When Hershel needed Rick to help round up the two zombies they trapped in the creek?  That's when the 'Sophia is a zombie in the barn' light bulb went off.  GREAT ending.  The farm people actually made me feel for the zombies . . . although at the same time I can't help but think Shane was right in shooting them all.


I agree with the light-bulb going off and they did a great job humanizing the Zombies in that episode, esp when Sophia came creeping out of the barn. You almost didn't want them to shoot her.



Zoom-boing said:


> My main gripe with these past 7 episodes is that all the story-telling that was done could have been done in a couple of hours but they dragged it out over 7 weeks.  Did they do that for character development because I don't feel like I know these people any better than I did when the show started.  Also, not nearly enough zombie surprises and suspense going on,_ at all_.  Very disappointing.  The first few episodes I thought 'ok, Carl got hurt, blah, blah, blah but it will pick up'.  Nope.  Except for the final scene and a few other scenes . . they gave us crumbs.


Not enough Zombies no doubt, but I think that was a budget issue. However, I think the character development was sorely needed and you know a lot more about Daryl, Andrea, Shane, Rick, Herschel, GLEN and Dale.

I am not disappointed in the least, great season beginning and great mid-season ending.



Zoom-boing said:


> Dale annoys the shit out of me.  He's a busy-body-old-man.  He was going to hide the guns . . . . wtf??  Is he going daft?


Dale is by far the most annoying character. First his sticking his nose into everyone's business and then hiding the guns. Good move asshole. What happens if the a herd of Walkers decend on the farm?




Zoom-boing said:


> Shane, who was never my fav from the get go, is really, really annoying at this point.  Why is he such a hot head?  Am I suppose to believe that he's pining for Lori and because he can't have her that's why he goes all testosterone?  It's not working for me ... he just comes across as a direction-less bully most of the time.


Shane is  survivalist and an asshole. His tactics weren't the best, but he was right on some! First, that Sophia was dead and the search was becoming a waste. Second, with the Zombies in the barn. They needed to kill them. Third, that Herschel can't make them do anything.

A show like this needs a character like him. 




Zoom-boing said:


> Carol . . . really?  I mean . . .really?  You went all wishy-washy tonight about finding your daughter?  <sigh>


I actually like her character. Imagine how one might feel losing their daughter and then being all alone in zombie ruled world? Not pleasant thought. Daryl is actually nice to her (up until he called her a bitch). She was trying to deal with reality. I really felt for her, esp when Sophia came out of the barn!




Zoom-boing said:


> Carl and Daryl are my two fav characters.  Oh and Glen.  Rick needs to either lead or step aside.  He wants to please everyone and in doing that nothing seems to get done.  I don't know . . .


Daryl is my favorite, but Rick, Glen and Andrea aren't far behind. The only character at this point I don't like is Dale!




Zoom-boing said:


> The preview for the coming episodes looks like maybe it might be Shane and some others against Rick and the farm people?  I wasn't paying too much attention but that's what it was looking like.  They need to leave the freaking farm.  I didn't start watching this show to follow these people to some 'mostly safe from zombies' farm where they fight with the farm people and each other.   Blarg.



From a story standpoint, they will encounter more Walkers other places. From a survival standpoint, as long as they can secure the parameter, the farm is a good place. They have a generator (with a highway full of cars and fuel not too far away), a working farm with fields), livestock and water wells. A forest for supplies and a town not too far to scavenge for supplies.


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> Sophia: When i heard the last moaning in the barn, i knew it was her. I had that feeling. It was so sad. Rick killing her brought him back to his senses as to the world's reality. I think being on the farm he kind of lost it. My guess is someone will insist where and when Hershel's people found her.


If you watched 'Hell On Wheels' (which I am not sure I like the show yet, but I had to watch 45 mins to get a glimpse of the next Walking Dead), you would see that is what they are all questioning Herschel about.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.



You never know with the silver screen. There could be a DARK twist there. They were feeding the Walkers, because they saw them as alive. Maybe finding a weak little girl and they thought feed her to the family member Walkers. She got bite and managed to crawl into a small place in the barn where only her little body could fit. 

Or she could have done what Glen nearly did and went to the barn thinking it was safe and then fallen in. She got bit and found that small place to hide.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know the saying ... out of sight, out of mind.  I guess that's where I was in regards to Sophia.    I didn't want Rick to kill her.  I guess like Zoom, I was made to 'feel' for the undead and Rick shooting her in the head was a serious slap back into the reality of it all.  Not only that, Glen had a similar discussion with Maggie earlier in the show.    Yes.  Being on the farm, it was easy for the characters to ..... forget ... about what it really happening out there in the world.  Perhaps then it was good for Hershel.  As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Masq I would be pissed that Hershel did not say that the girl was already in the barn, and letting Rick and the group go out into the forest wasting time, manpower and people nearly getting killed like Daryl looking for someone who was not even there, I would get heated about that, they wasted alot of time looking for Sophia, especially Daryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I'm giving Hershel the benefit of the doubt when it comes to him knowing THAT was the girl they were looking for.  Maybe it was that other guy on the farm (don't remember his name) who found her and placed her in the barn.  Just sayin'.  Guess we're going to have to wait until February to find out.  Grrrrrr.
Click to expand...


More than likely he knew they were looking for the girl Otis lead to the farm, but he didn't tell the group because he didn't want them to kill the Walkers.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know the saying ... out of sight, out of mind.  I guess that's where I was in regards to Sophia.    I didn't want Rick to kill her.  I guess like Zoom, I was made to 'feel' for the undead and Rick shooting her in the head was a serious slap back into the reality of it all.  Not only that, Glen had a similar discussion with Maggie earlier in the show.    Yes.  Being on the farm, it was easy for the characters to ..... forget ... about what it really happening out there in the world.  Perhaps then it was good for Hershel.  As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Masq I would be pissed that Hershel did not say that the girl was already in the barn, and letting Rick and the group go out into the forest wasting time, manpower and people nearly getting killed like Daryl looking for someone who was not even there, I would get heated about that, they wasted alot of time looking for Sophia, especially Daryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That is the first thing I though about after seeing the little girl.  How could Hershel let them go out and risk their lives like that?  Not cool for a spiritual type guy really.*
> 
> Oh and am I the only one who thinks Carol is kinda hot.  That haircut works well for her, in a Milf type way.
> 
> Can we talk about Dale trying to hide the guns.  I know his goal was to make it so Hershel would let them stay, but he is the one who was on top of that RV on lookout the most (with a gun).  He knows the imporatance of defense and he was trying to hide the damn guns.  I dont get that.
> 
> Glen:  I think that kid will eventually be a leader of a group of sruvivors.  I like him.
> If I were Daryl, I would be pissed at Hershel for allowing him to risk his life to find the little girl.  I am really glad that whole Sophia line is over now.  Enough already.
> Rick is annoying to me.  He started off as a good leader, but not now.
Click to expand...


No doubt, Daryl almost died trying to find that little girl and the group kept going out into the woods searching, hell Shane and Andrea went to those houses and got into a fire fight in the episode when they had sex, one of them could have easily died as well. Very selfish move by Hershel. Carol looks good, I would hit it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



My son had me watch the first episode Saturday afternoon, I was up until 2am last night watching every episode up to the mid season finale.

AWESOME!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hershel: "Oh I didn't realize that was your Sofia, I thought you meant some other little girl recently turned Zombie. My bad"

Took them long enough to realize they could scavenge the abandoned cars for supplies and gas, Duh!!

They need to hit a sporting good store for more arrows for Daryl -- silencers too Can they use a soda bottle for a cheap-o silencer?

Every member of the group, everyone, should be trained and never ever, never ever be unarmed.

At first I thought "How do you pass up a 50 caliber machine gun?" There were several abandoned but then since you need a head shot maybe all that hardware is more trouble than its worth.

The HS overrun by zombies, just like it was before civilization collapsed


----------



## masquerade

Zoom said:


> Oh and am I the only one who thinks Carol is kinda hot.  That haircut works well for her, in a Milf type way.



Yes.
Well, speaking for myself only .... yes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

masquerade said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and am I the only one who thinks Carol is kinda hot.  That haircut works well for her, in a Milf type way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Well, speaking for myself only .... yes.
Click to expand...


me too


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as insisting on where and when Sophia was found .... what does it matter?  She was bitten and turned, then shot in the head.  The whole 'could have, would have' really doesn't matter at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know with the silver screen. There could be a DARK twist there. They were feeding the Walkers, because they saw them as alive. Maybe finding a weak little girl and they thought feed her to the family member Walkers. She got bite and managed to crawl into a small place in the barn where only her little body could fit.
> 
> Or she could have done what Glen nearly did and went to the barn thinking it was safe and then fallen in. She got bit and found that small place to hide.
Click to expand...


Hmmmmmmmm .... interesting GHook.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and am I the only one who thinks Carol is kinda hot.  That haircut works well for her, in a Milf type way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Well, speaking for myself only .... yes.
Click to expand...


I think Carol looks better than Ricks wife.


----------



## Zoom

CrusaderFrank said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and am I the only one who thinks Carol is kinda hot.  That haircut works well for her, in a Milf type way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Well, speaking for myself only .... yes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too
Click to expand...


So to be clear, I am the only one who finds her kinda hot.  

Fair enough.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and am I the only one who thinks Carol is kinda hot.  That haircut works well for her, in a Milf type way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Well, speaking for myself only .... yes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Carol looks better than Ricks wife.
Click to expand...


Personally, I like a little bit more meat on my women.  Both of them are too frigin' thin. ( a sign of the times I guess )  Andrea isn't bad to look at.  She's got some beautiful eyes ... just like (similar to) mine.


----------



## Zoom

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Well, speaking for myself only .... yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Carol looks better than Ricks wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I like a little bit more meat on my women.  Both of them are too frigin' thin. ( a sign of the times I guess )  Andrea isn't bad to look at.  She's got some beautiful eyes ... just like mine.
Click to expand...


Well, thighs and legs are not that fattening...oh you meant the non walkers.  My bad.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Zoom said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Well, speaking for myself only .... yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to be clear, I am the only one who finds her kinda hot.
> 
> Fair enough.
Click to expand...


No, we're the "Carol is Hot" Fan Club


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Well, speaking for myself only .... yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Carol looks better than Ricks wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Personally, I like a little bit more meat on my women. * Both of them are too frigin' thin. ( a sign of the times I guess )  Andrea isn't bad to look at.  She's got some beautiful eyes ... just like (similar to) mine.
Click to expand...


Me too!  I think Glens girlfriend is the hottest girl on the show though.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's the best show since "Millennium"


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The show is returning February 12, 2012.
> 
> When Hershel needed Rick to help round up the two zombies they trapped in the creek?  That's when the 'Sophia is a zombie in the barn' light bulb went off.  GREAT ending.  The farm people actually made me feel for the zombies . . . although at the same time I can't help but think Shane was right in shooting them all.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the light-bulb going off and they did a great job humanizing the Zombies in that episode, esp when Sophia came creeping out of the barn. You almost didn't want them to shoot her.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My main gripe with these past 7 episodes is that all the story-telling that was done could have been done in a couple of hours but they dragged it out over 7 weeks.  Did they do that for character development because I don't feel like I know these people any better than I did when the show started.  Also, not nearly enough zombie surprises and suspense going on,_ at all_.  Very disappointing.  The first few episodes I thought 'ok, Carl got hurt, blah, blah, blah but it will pick up'.  Nope.  Except for the final scene and a few other scenes . . they gave us crumbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not enough Zombies no doubt, but I think that was a budget issue. However, I think the character development was sorely needed and you know a lot more about Daryl, Andrea, Shane, Rick, Herschel, GLEN and Dale.
> 
> I feel like I know more about Daryl, Glen and Carl and (Andrea a bit) than I did in the beginning.  I still can't figure where Shane's anger is coming from.  He and Lori always seemed pissed off.  The show does need a Shane, however, because catching walkers and keeping them in a barn is insane.  Shooting them was the right thing to do and if future episodes pit Shane against others in the group I may just find myself rooting for Shane . . who I don't particularly like.  lol
> 
> I am not disappointed in the least, great season beginning and great mid-season ending.
> 
> 
> Dale is by far the most annoying character. First his sticking his nose into everyone's business and then hiding the guns. Good move asshole. What happens if the a herd of Walkers decend on the farm?
> 
> 
> 
> Shane is  survivalist and an asshole. His tactics weren't the best, but he was right on some! First, that Sophia was dead and the search was becoming a waste. Second, with the Zombies in the barn. They needed to kill them. Third, that Herschel can't make them do anything.
> 
> A show like this needs a character like him.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like her character. Imagine how one might feel losing their daughter and then being all alone in zombie ruled world? Not pleasant thought. Daryl is actually nice to her (up until he called her a bitch). She was trying to deal with reality. I really felt for her, esp when Sophia came out of the barn!
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong.  I like Carol . . I was frustrated that she seemed to be giving up on Sophia.  I was like 'wow, really?  I don't think I'd ever give up until I found her'.  I like Daryl and Carol together.  They've each been wounded by someone they love and have insecurities and self-doubt .   . . they might be good for each other in finding confidence and trust.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carl and Daryl are my two fav characters.  Oh and Glen.  Rick needs to either lead or step aside.  He wants to please everyone and in doing that nothing seems to get done.  I don't know . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daryl is my favorite, but Rick, Glen and Andrea aren't far behind. The only character at this point I don't like is Dale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The preview for the coming episodes looks like maybe it might be Shane and some others against Rick and the farm people?  I wasn't paying too much attention but that's what it was looking like.  They need to leave the freaking farm.  I didn't start watching this show to follow these people to some 'mostly safe from zombies' farm where they fight with the farm people and each other.   Blarg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a story standpoint, they will encounter more Walkers other places. From a survival standpoint, as long as they can secure the parameter, the farm is a good place. They have a generator (with a highway full of cars and fuel not too far away), a working farm with fields), livestock and water wells. A forest for supplies and a town not too far to scavenge for supplies.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> The HS overrun by zombies, just like it was before civilization collapsed



LOL, the Zombies didn't change everything!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Zoom-boing said:


> The show is returning February 12, 2012.
> 
> When Hershel needed Rick to help round up the two zombies they trapped in the creek?  That's when the 'Sophia is a zombie in the barn' light bulb went off.  GREAT ending.  The farm people actually made me feel for the zombies . . . although at the same time I can't help but think Shane was right in shooting them all.
> 
> My main gripe with these past 7 episodes is that all the story-telling that was done could have been done in a couple of hours but they dragged it out over 7 weeks.  Did they do that for character development because I don't feel like I know these people any better than I did when the show started.  Also, not nearly enough zombie surprises and suspense going on,_ at all_.  Very disappointing.  The first few episodes I thought 'ok, Carl got hurt, blah, blah, blah but it will pick up'.  Nope.  Except for the final scene and a few other scenes . . they gave us crumbs.
> 
> Dale annoys the shit out of me.  He's a busy-body-old-man.  He was going to hide the guns . . . . wtf??  Is he going daft?  Shane, who was never my fav from the get go, is really, really annoying at this point.  Why is he such a hot head?  Am I suppose to believe that he's pining for Lori and because he can't have her that's why he goes all testosterone?  It's not working for me ... he just comes across as a direction-less bully most of the time.
> 
> Carol . . . really?  I mean . . .really?  You went all wishy-washy tonight about finding your daughter?  <sigh>  Carl and Daryl are my two fav characters.  Oh and Glen.  Rick needs to either lead or step aside.  He wants to please everyone and in doing that nothing seems to get done.  I don't know . . .
> 
> The preview for the coming episodes looks like maybe it might be Shane and some others against Rick and the farm people?  I wasn't paying too much attention but that's what it was looking like.  They need to leave the freaking farm.  I didn't start watching this show to follow these people to some 'mostly safe from zombies' farm where they fight with the farm people and each other.   Blarg.




It was time for the show to end.
Let's be honest - the show was beginning to get annoying. 
The last 3 episodes have been half soap opera antics - unwanted pregnancy, sex quickies, can't tell the husband he has a new baby - but everyone else knows. - C'mon!!
I hope next season they don't go down this same loooooooong drawn out story line.

*
I MISS GAME OF THRONES!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zoom-boing

iamwhatiseem said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The show is returning February 12, 2012.
> 
> When Hershel needed Rick to help round up the two zombies they trapped in the creek?  That's when the 'Sophia is a zombie in the barn' light bulb went off.  GREAT ending.  The farm people actually made me feel for the zombies . . . although at the same time I can't help but think Shane was right in shooting them all.
> 
> My main gripe with these past 7 episodes is that all the story-telling that was done could have been done in a couple of hours but they dragged it out over 7 weeks.  Did they do that for character development because I don't feel like I know these people any better than I did when the show started.  Also, not nearly enough zombie surprises and suspense going on,_ at all_.  Very disappointing.  The first few episodes I thought 'ok, Carl got hurt, blah, blah, blah but it will pick up'.  Nope.  Except for the final scene and a few other scenes . . they gave us crumbs.
> 
> Dale annoys the shit out of me.  He's a busy-body-old-man.  He was going to hide the guns . . . . wtf??  Is he going daft?  Shane, who was never my fav from the get go, is really, really annoying at this point.  Why is he such a hot head?  Am I suppose to believe that he's pining for Lori and because he can't have her that's why he goes all testosterone?  It's not working for me ... he just comes across as a direction-less bully most of the time.
> 
> Carol . . . really?  I mean . . .really?  You went all wishy-washy tonight about finding your daughter?  <sigh>  Carl and Daryl are my two fav characters.  Oh and Glen.  Rick needs to either lead or step aside.  He wants to please everyone and in doing that nothing seems to get done.  I don't know . . .
> 
> The preview for the coming episodes looks like maybe it might be Shane and some others against Rick and the farm people?  I wasn't paying too much attention but that's what it was looking like.  They need to leave the freaking farm.  I didn't start watching this show to follow these people to some 'mostly safe from zombies' farm where they fight with the farm people and each other.   Blarg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time for the show to end.
> Let's be honest - the show was beginning to get annoying.
> The last 3 episodes have been half soap opera antics - unwanted pregnancy, sex quickies, can't tell the husband he has a new baby - but everyone else knows. - C'mon!!
> I hope next season they don't go down this same loooooooong drawn out story line.
> 
> *
> I MISS GAME OF THRONES!!!!!!!!!!!*
Click to expand...


The show didn't end, nor did the season.  They broke the second season up; the first 7 episodes just wrapped up, the final 6 episodes will air next year starting on 2/12/2012.

I'm hoping the first half of season two is setting the stage for more season one type stories . . . and walkers!  And I want them to bring Morgan and his son back too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Zoom-boing said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The show is returning February 12, 2012.
> 
> When Hershel needed Rick to help round up the two zombies they trapped in the creek?  That's when the 'Sophia is a zombie in the barn' light bulb went off.  GREAT ending.  The farm people actually made me feel for the zombies . . . although at the same time I can't help but think Shane was right in shooting them all.
> 
> My main gripe with these past 7 episodes is that all the story-telling that was done could have been done in a couple of hours but they dragged it out over 7 weeks.  Did they do that for character development because I don't feel like I know these people any better than I did when the show started.  Also, not nearly enough zombie surprises and suspense going on,_ at all_.  Very disappointing.  The first few episodes I thought 'ok, Carl got hurt, blah, blah, blah but it will pick up'.  Nope.  Except for the final scene and a few other scenes . . they gave us crumbs.
> 
> Dale annoys the shit out of me.  He's a busy-body-old-man.  He was going to hide the guns . . . . wtf??  Is he going daft?  Shane, who was never my fav from the get go, is really, really annoying at this point.  Why is he such a hot head?  Am I suppose to believe that he's pining for Lori and because he can't have her that's why he goes all testosterone?  It's not working for me ... he just comes across as a direction-less bully most of the time.
> 
> Carol . . . really?  I mean . . .really?  You went all wishy-washy tonight about finding your daughter?  <sigh>  Carl and Daryl are my two fav characters.  Oh and Glen.  Rick needs to either lead or step aside.  He wants to please everyone and in doing that nothing seems to get done.  I don't know . . .
> 
> The preview for the coming episodes looks like maybe it might be Shane and some others against Rick and the farm people?  I wasn't paying too much attention but that's what it was looking like.  They need to leave the freaking farm.  I didn't start watching this show to follow these people to some 'mostly safe from zombies' farm where they fight with the farm people and each other.   Blarg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time for the show to end.
> Let's be honest - the show was beginning to get annoying.
> The last 3 episodes have been half soap opera antics - unwanted pregnancy, sex quickies, can't tell the husband he has a new baby - but everyone else knows. - C'mon!!
> I hope next season they don't go down this same loooooooong drawn out story line.
> 
> *
> I MISS GAME OF THRONES!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The show didn't end, nor did the season.  They broke the second season up; the first 7 episodes just wrapped up, the final 6 episodes will air next year starting on 2/12/2012.
> 
> I'm hoping the first half of season two is setting the stage for more season one type stories . . . and walkers!  And I want them to bring Morgan and his son back too.
Click to expand...


I didn't mean to imply the show ended - only that it was time for it to end for now. I agree with yo in that these 7 episodes could have easily been done better in about 4 episodes. 
And yes walkers!...geez...none of this 8 second blips of a walker...real chases and near misses!
Absolutely on Morgan and his son...been thinking each episode they would appear.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I still say that we'll see Morgan and his son again in the middle of a confrontation with Merle.


----------



## Zoom-boing

RadiomanATL said:


> I still say that we'll see Morgan and his son again in the middle of a confrontation with Merle.



One can only hope!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I think T-Dog will die soon...they haven't really been doing anything with his character.


----------



## daveman

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was only so many outcomes for Sohpia anyway.  She'd be found alive, she'd be found a walker, she'd die naturally and they would or wouldn't find her body, she'd find another group of people and go with them.  As each week came and went with no signs of her I thought more and more that she was a walker.  I loved how they tied that storyline up.  Sweet.  Completely agree about Rick shooting her being a slap back into reality.  Well done.
> 
> *How utterly weird that Hershel was rounding up walkers.  That I didn't see coming at all.  Barn full of walkers . . . makes no sense to me.  Even if they found a 'cure' for them (humor me) . . . most of them are missing half their faces and/or various body parts.  Can you imagine if they did get 'cured' and returned to a normal, living person?  How would that work with half your body gone?  *
> 
> As much as Shane is annoying me, again I can't help but like him for what he did.  Maybe they want us to dislike him yet root for him at the same time?  Every one was in a relatively 'safe haven' mode and Shane slapped them back into the reality of what the world is now.  Maybe that's exactly what this group needs. . . someone who isn't afraid to do what needs to be done and hurt feelings, stepping on toes and compromises that make zero sense (not shooting walkers) be damned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a conversation with my husband about this exact thing.  How the hell would a walker EVER get back to normal if someone found a cure?  Maybe a cure would be good if someone was freshly bitten and hadn't turned yet.
Click to expand...

As we saw at the CDC, the virus causes brain death before it re-animates the brain.  There is no cure at that point.

The virus also has to slow down the mechanism that causes rotting.


----------



## Shogun

Like I said, it's interesting to see where the show and the comic diverge.  Some of you should check out the comic if you get the chance.  But, only if you want spoilers that are not associated with differences in the show..


----------



## Trajan

CrusaderFrank said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, I am the only one who finds her kinda hot.
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we're the "Carol is Hot" Fan Club
Click to expand...


Carol?

andrea....


----------



## RoadVirus

Montrovant said:


> I also think it did allow for character development; you know more about Daryl than you did before, through the interaction between him and Carol and his drive to find Sophia.



Yeah. It showed that Daryl can actually be a decent guy instead of a complete jerk.


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> While I do like Rick a lot there are many times when I just want to shake him and say 'decide already!', so I was glad that he was the one who stepped up and put Sophia out of her misery.



Him being the one to put her down was appropriate. Partially, her fate was his fault. He left her alone when he was luring away the Walkers.

It also may explain something i saw in the trailer for the season but because i (1) don't want to deal in spoilers and (2) i really don't know how to put it into words, i won't go into it.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was time for the show to end.
> Let's be honest - the show was beginning to get annoying.
> The last 3 episodes have been half soap opera antics - unwanted pregnancy, sex quickies, can't tell the husband he has a new baby - but everyone else knows. - C'mon!!
> I hope next season they don't go down this same loooooooong drawn out story line.
> 
> *
> I MISS GAME OF THRONES!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show didn't end, nor did the season.  They broke the second season up; the first 7 episodes just wrapped up, the final 6 episodes will air next year starting on 2/12/2012.
> 
> I'm hoping the first half of season two is setting the stage for more season one type stories . . . and walkers!  And I want them to bring Morgan and his son back too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply the show ended - only that it was time for it to end for now. I agree with yo in that these 7 episodes could have easily been done better in about 4 episodes.
> And yes walkers!...geez...none of this 8 second blips of a walker...real chases and near misses!
> Absolutely on Morgan and his son...been thinking each episode they would appear.
Click to expand...


More Walkers would be welcome, but I think the season still was pretty good. The school scene was awesome. The being scene was a nail biter.  And the mid-season finale was pretty awesome and heart-breaking! I am still thinking about seeing Sophia come out of the barn and I'm still saddened by it!


----------



## Zoom

Trajan said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, I am the only one who finds her kinda hot.
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we're the "Carol is Hot" Fan Club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carol?
> 
> andrea....
Click to expand...


Carol is oddly hot imho.  To each his own.


----------



## Montrovant

Shogun said:


> Like I said, it's interesting to see where the show and the comic diverge.  Some of you should check out the comic if you get the chance.  But, only if you want spoilers that are not associated with differences in the show..



I likely won't read the comic because I don't want to get any spoilers beforehand.   Maybe once the show ends.....


----------



## GHook93

They didn't kill too many people in the 1st half. Just Otis and poor Sophia. So who is going to become a human happy mean.

The character I want them to kill: Dale

The character I think they will likely kill: 
Carol (the are trying to make Daryl a caring character and Carol's death will bring him back to Earth, they need to kill off one from the group), 
Maggie (just have a feeling they want to create hardship for Glen), 
Herschel's son and Otis's widow (Seems like an obvious choices),

Characters possible, but not likely to get killed:
Glenn (You don't do all the character development to kill him off too soon)
Shane (I doubt they kill the human protangonist and great character)
Dale (Seems like they will keep the weakest character around)
TDog (I don't think they kill off the sole brother)
Herschel (Very interesting, I don't think he goes this soon)

Characters that are Safe:
Rick (Main character in story)
Carl (No way they kill two kids in one season)
Lori (TV shows don't kill pregnant women)
Daryl (They won't kill off the best character in the show)
Andrea (I read that Daryl and Andrea were rated as most interesting characters in the show)


Predictions:
Merle shows up and kills someone (possibly Carol).
Morgan and his son show up in an unexpected place
The insecure farm gets overrun by the herd, a few characters get killed and they leave for a new place
Herschel comes to the realization that the Walkers are dead and not sick
Dale gets an ass kicking by Shane
Carol and Daryl for a relationship before she gets killed
The Rick Clan has a deadly clash with another group of survivors.
Many more Zombies and many more dead Zombies!


----------



## PredFan

Finally got caught up with the show. Watched all of the episodes I had on DVR.

Awesome.

Now I can contribute to this thread.

Hello? Anyone here?

<crickits>

Damn.


----------



## Zoom-boing

PredFan said:


> Finally got caught up with the show. Watched all of the episodes I had on DVR.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Now I can contribute to this thread.
> 
> Hello? Anyone here?
> 
> <crickits>
> 
> Damn.



We're here, just busy . . . and going through TWD withdrawal.


----------



## Mr. H.

Season 3 filming begins in May.


----------



## Trajan

I thought part 2 of season 2 started again in feb..?

there is a season 3 they have shot already?


----------



## Mr. H.

As I understand it, season 3 filming begins May 2012. The ratings are still quite strong.


----------



## andernorm

Walking dead is one of the best and the horrible show. People like to watch the a lot as it is scary and make people scare. I love to watch this shows as it is to good.


----------



## Samson

andernorm said:


> Walking dead is one of the best and the horrible show. People like to watch the a lot as it is scary and make people scare. I love to watch this shows as it is to good.



You watch for the sexy scenes too?


----------



## masquerade

Guess what I got for Christmas?


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Guess what I got for Christmas?



My girlfriend got me Walking Dead season 1 on DVD, did you get that as well?


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I got for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend got me Walking Dead season 1 on DVD, did you get that as well?
Click to expand...


Yes I did!
Now if only I could get a few hours to myself so I could watch each episode from beginning to end without interruption.


----------



## earlycuyler

I have season 1. Watched season 2, waiting on season three. Someone need to take Shane for a long walk into the swamp.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I got for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend got me Walking Dead season 1 on DVD, did you get that as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did!
> Now if only I could get a few hours to myself so I could watch each episode from beginning to end without interruption.
Click to expand...


Yeah that would be nice, I also got Nip/Tuck season 1 on DVD and I watched some of that this weekend, I forgot how good that show was I miss it, it was my favorite television show.


----------



## masquerade

> The Walking Dead Midseason Premiere is a month away but you don't need to wait 'til then to see what lies ahead. This Sun., Jan. 15, AMC will air a new sneak peek scene from The Walking Dead Episode 8, "Nebraska" during Hell on Wheels' Season Finale at 10/9c. Tune in to catch a first glimpse of the new survivors about to enter Rick's world.



The Walking Dead Sneak Peek Video to Air During Hell on Wheels Season Finale This Sunday - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ooo, Target had TWD on a great sale after Christmas.  Was going to pick up the first season for $10 but then saw the first season plus tons of extras for $15 so got that instead.  Giving it to the youngest as a b-day gift next month.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cool, I'll be watching the Hell on Wheels finale anyways, can't wait for the Walking Dead to come back on though, its going to be a long month.


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Zoom-boing

Sweetttttt!!!!!!!!!



> *AMC announced today from the Television Critics Association (TCA) Press Tour in Pasadena, CA that the third season of The Walking Dead will consist of 16 episodes. Previous season orders were for 13 episodes. AMC's international broadcast partner FOX International Channels (FIC) will follow the 16 episode order and structure a similar schedule worldwide. *Season 2 of the critically acclaimed global hit series continues to deliver the strongest telecasts for any drama in basic cable history against Adults 18-49, as well as, top international pay-TV ratings on Fox International Channels' (FIC) major markets. The Walking Dead is based on the comic book series written by Robert Kirkman and published by Image Comics. Glen Mazzara serves as the series' showrunner and executive producer. Kirkman, Gale Anne Hurd, David Alpert and Frank Darabont are executive producers with Greg Nicotero as co-executive producer.



AMC Announces 16 Episode Order for The Walking Dead Season 3 - The Walking Dead - AMC


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Sweetttttt!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AMC announced today from the Television Critics Association (TCA) Press Tour in Pasadena, CA that the third season of The Walking Dead will consist of 16 episodes. Previous season orders were for 13 episodes. AMC's international broadcast partner FOX International Channels (FIC) will follow the 16 episode order and structure a similar schedule worldwide. *Season 2 of the critically acclaimed global hit series continues to deliver the strongest telecasts for any drama in basic cable history against Adults 18-49, as well as, top international pay-TV ratings on Fox International Channels' (FIC) major markets. The Walking Dead is based on the comic book series written by Robert Kirkman and published by Image Comics. Glen Mazzara serves as the series' showrunner and executive producer. Kirkman, Gale Anne Hurd, David Alpert and Frank Darabont are executive producers with Greg Nicotero as co-executive producer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC Announces 16 Episode Order for The Walking Dead Season 3 - The Walking Dead - AMC
Click to expand...


Hell yes! I love that show!


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetttttt!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AMC announced today from the Television Critics Association (TCA) Press Tour in Pasadena, CA that the third season of The Walking Dead will consist of 16 episodes. Previous season orders were for 13 episodes. AMC's international broadcast partner FOX International Channels (FIC) will follow the 16 episode order and structure a similar schedule worldwide. *Season 2 of the critically acclaimed global hit series continues to deliver the strongest telecasts for any drama in basic cable history against Adults 18-49, as well as, top international pay-TV ratings on Fox International Channels' (FIC) major markets. The Walking Dead is based on the comic book series written by Robert Kirkman and published by Image Comics. Glen Mazzara serves as the series' showrunner and executive producer. Kirkman, Gale Anne Hurd, David Alpert and Frank Darabont are executive producers with Greg Nicotero as co-executive producer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC Announces 16 Episode Order for The Walking Dead Season 3 - The Walking Dead - AMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell yes! I love that show!
Click to expand...


I am just happy they finally found the little girl.  Finally!


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend got me Walking Dead season 1 on DVD, did you get that as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did!
> Now if only I could get a few hours to myself so I could watch each episode from beginning to end without interruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that would be nice, I also got Nip/Tuck season 1 on DVD and I watched some of that this weekend, I forgot how good that show was I miss it, it was my favorite television show.
Click to expand...


Here is where they lost me.  When Christian got cancer but never lost his hair.   Really?


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did!
> Now if only I could get a few hours to myself so I could watch each episode from beginning to end without interruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that would be nice, I also got Nip/Tuck season 1 on DVD and I watched some of that this weekend, I forgot how good that show was I miss it, it was my favorite television show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is where they lost me.  When Christian got cancer but never lost his hair.   Really?
Click to expand...


Hmm didn't think of that, Nip/Tuck had a terrible last season and finale though, they didn't do the show any justice.


----------



## GHook93

I like Hell On Wheels, so I would have watched season finale either way. But man did I feel shaded by such a weak and short clip from the 2nd half of season 2 of the Walking Dead. 

The best show on TV needed to give me a longer clips of what is to come!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> I like Hell On Wheels, so I would have watched season finale either way. But man did I feel shaded by such a weak and short clip from the 2nd half of season 2 of the Walking Dead.
> 
> The best show on TV needed to give me a longer clips of what is to come!



The Hell on Wheels season finale was on? I did not see it available on Sunday!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Aye...Hell on Wheels is cool.
I have watched up to episode 4...have the rest of them downloaded and will watch them at some point


----------



## GHook93

I can't believe I am looking more forward to a week from Sunday than Superbowl Sunday! Walking Dead is just that good!

Please oh please make Dale become a human happy meal! He sucks!

Zakaria: Does America need an industrial policy? &#8211; Global Public Square - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> I can't believe I am looking more forward to a week from Sunday than Superbowl Sunday! Walking Dead is just that good!
> 
> Please oh please make Dale become a human happy meal! He sucks!
> 
> Zakaria: Does America need an industrial policy?  Global Public Square - CNN.com Blogs



Or the SB matchup is just that bad?


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> I can't believe I am looking more forward to a week from Sunday than Superbowl Sunday! Walking Dead is just that good!
> 
> Please oh please make Dale become a human happy meal! He sucks!
> 
> Zakaria: Does America need an industrial policy?  Global Public Square - CNN.com Blogs



I tend to get bummed out at the end of the NFL season, even after my Patriots are going to win the Superbowl.  But now I have something to look forward to!  The return of TWD!


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I am looking more forward to a week from Sunday than Superbowl Sunday! Walking Dead is just that good!
> 
> Please oh please make Dale become a human happy meal! He sucks!
> 
> Zakaria: Does America need an industrial policy?  Global Public Square - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the SB matchup is just that bad?
Click to expand...


Are you kidding the SB match up is bad? It's Brady vs Manning rematch! I am looking forward to this Bearsless SB!


----------



## High_Gravity

How manys episodes we got left of Walking Dead? 6 right?


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> How manys episodes we got left of Walking Dead? 6 right?



Yup, 6 eppies left in season two.  They've ordered 16 episodes for season three though.  Whoot!


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How manys episodes we got left of Walking Dead? 6 right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, 6 eppies left in season two.  They've ordered 16 episodes for season three though.  Whoot!
Click to expand...


Hell yeah! Can't wait for the 12th!


----------



## masquerade

reminder bump ....


----------



## High_Gravity

After that tragic loss last night I hope this new episode of Walking Dead is good, I need something to cheer me up.


----------



## GHook93

***Spoiler***

I like what it did for the story and character development, but I was a little annoyed on lack of action and zombies (Although if next week makes up it this was a good start to the second half). They developed Herschel the best. I like how he is transforming. Great acting (although not a good drunk impersonation) and great dialog btw him and Rick. Rick is becoming more and more of a great character (although I he was great before). Shane's antihero hero persona is developing. The group needs him (and not you Dale). The Blondie said it best, "You made all the right decisions, but your presentation is what turned people off." Too true. 

I don't like how Daryl's character is evolving into a heartless, selfish, asshole! Get him back to the rough around the edges conflicted good guy.

The Blondie is becoming one of the best characters. 

Lori is developing into one of the most annoying characters. First, why did she tell Daryl to get Rick and Glenn. Fool's mission, since Rick and Glenn knew that they need to get Herschel home. Then she goes off on her own and getting in a car accident. She will never be the most annoying, while Dale is around!

In Zombieland is it wise to roll the windows all the way down? Crack them a bit! Jeezzzuuussss!

Great to see another group of humans that will stir the pot and cause some drama. 

Foreshadowing Line: "With all the gunshots, it might have attracted other Walkers in the area!"

Would the writers kill off the worst character already. Dale sucks! Either have Rick kill him or make him a human happy meal.


----------



## High_Gravity

Those humans they ran into at the bar were assholes, you can't bring those clowns back to your camp Rick did the right thing.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Those humans they ran into at the bar were assholes, you can't bring those clowns back to your camp Rick did the right thing.



Without a doubt. Good quickdraw! They did try to show some irony there. The "strangers" tried to be civil at first saying they needed a place to laylow. Similar to Rick's group, yet they got turned away.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those humans they ran into at the bar were assholes, you can't bring those clowns back to your camp Rick did the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a doubt. Good quickdraw! They did try to show some irony there. The "strangers" tried to be civil at first saying they needed a place to laylow. Similar to Rick's group, yet they got turned away.
Click to expand...


You can tell by the guys atttitude though they were trouble, when that fat guy started pissing on the wall and asking if there was any cooze back at the camp, if they weren't such douche bags and didn't come off so passive aggressive maybe they would have helped them, but Rick does have a point they are pretty full up at the farm.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Oh I did quite enjoy last night's show.  Loved when the mom walker wasn't "quite dead yet" and tried to get her daughter.  

Daryl reminded my of Sawyer on Lost when he called Lori 'Olive Oil', lol.  Too funny.  He rejected Lori's plea to go after Rick and Glenn because Daryl searched high and low looking for Sophia, got shot and nearly got himself killed.  He was fed up with taking orders from others so he blew Lori off.  At least that's how I saw it . . . 

Ok, can't believe I'm going to say this but . . . Shane didn't bug me nearly as much last night as in previous episodes.  I was watching the first episodes of season two and with some distance can see where he's coming from.  Yeah he's a hot head and yeah part of that is that Lori is with Rick but . . . somebody has to be the one to say enough is enough and screw people's feelings getting hurt.  Hershel thought for a long time that the walkers could be cured and when he realized that just wasn't the case (after Shane shot that one walker like 6 times in the chest and she just kept coming), he finally realized he'd been wrong.  It took Shane's asshole-like attitude to get through to him.  Also, things are different and it's basically survival of the fittest .... which is why Shane threw Otis to the walkers, so he could save himself and his own.  I get why Shane is acting he way he is better.  He and Rick see a problem but have different ways of solving them.  Rick was the leader for 1 1/2 seasons . . maybe they're going to switch things up and have Shane take over for a while.  Don't know.

Lori . . . what a freakin' whiner.  Just do not like her.  Think they killed her off when her car spun out of control?  And why did she need Dale (oh PLEASE get rid of him) to walk Carl to the house so Carl could rest?  

I like how Daryl went into the RV and just stayed with Carol . . . not much conversation, he was just there and he cares.  

My 15 yr old watches with me . . . she talks too much during the show and I feel like I miss half of what's going on.  I might re-watch when she's not around.


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm still waiting on them to bring back the black guy and his son into the show, or Merle.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Awesome show.

My most favorite show since "Millennium"


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I'm still waiting on them to bring back the black guy and his son into the show, or Merle.



Prediction: Morgan, Duane (the Black guy and his son) and the Merle are shacked up with the new group.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on them to bring back the black guy and his son into the show, or Merle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction: Morgan, Duane (the Black guy and his son) and the Merle are shacked up with the new group.
Click to expand...


Oh lord, that would be crazy!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Did just the fat guy in the bar get shot and killed or did both of them?  Were there more than just those two?  (I told you, my 15 yr old talks too much during the show!)


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Did just the fat guy in the bar get shot and killed or did both of them?  Were there more than just those two?  (I told you, my 15 yr old talks too much during the show!)



It was just those 2 in the bar, although in the previews for the next episode it showed some more people come knock on the door asking for their friends.


----------



## GHook93

My cousin who is addicted to WD like I am used to read the comics back in the day. He told me the stories and sequences are very similar. Then I came across the attached website. 

Walking Dead Characters - Walking Dead Wiki

Many similarities: Coma for Rick, how Rick meets Morgan, how Rick finds his family, Shane banging Lori, Lori getting knocked up, the group finding the Herschel farm, Glenn and Maggie getting together.

There are differences: Sophia lives, Carl kills Shane nearly upon Rick appearing, no Merle, Otis doesn't become a human happy meal right away and Carol's husband isn't a lowclass wife beater and doesn't make it to Atlanta.


One thing my cousin said was a character named Michonne is a bad ass! From reading her profile, the TV writers agree.

I know I know I like the show too much, but I always loved the zombie genre, so shoot me!


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Did just the fat guy in the bar get shot and killed or did both of them?  Were there more than just those two?  (I told you, my 15 yr old talks too much during the show!)



I saw a clip from the next scene. It appears one made it. Can't imagine it was the fat guy. Rick shot him a few times, including one to the face. The other appeared to just take one.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did just the fat guy in the bar get shot and killed or did both of them?  Were there more than just those two?  (I told you, my 15 yr old talks too much during the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a clip from the next scene. It appears one made it. Can't imagine it was the fat guy. Rick shot him a few times, including one to the face. The other appeared to just take one.
Click to expand...


Hmm the guy Rick shot behind the bar lived?


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did just the fat guy in the bar get shot and killed or did both of them?  Were there more than just those two?  (I told you, my 15 yr old talks too much during the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a clip from the next scene. It appears one made it. Can't imagine it was the fat guy. Rick shot him a few times, including one to the face. The other appeared to just take one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm the guy Rick shot behind the bar lived?
Click to expand...


Could be!


----------



## masquerade

Okay, I finally watched the mid-season premiere and I loved it!  A little bit of zombie action, it could have used some more.  But the scene at the start, outside the barn when the zombie mother started thrashing about trying to eat her daughter and Andrea came up behind and shoved a sickle through her head, my husband and I, at the same time, were like .... EWWWWWW ... nasty!  So kudos for that bit of gore.

I know most of you hate him, but I still like Dale.
Lori ... yawn.  I'm really hoping she's either dead or worst case scenario, she lost the baby.

I really enjoyed the scene at the bar and I would have done exactly what Rick did.  Yes!  Now that's the way you do it!  Bang Bang!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Think Hershel lets Rick and the Gang stay on the farm now?


----------



## masquerade

> Great acting (although not a good drunk impersonation)



Yes, agreed.  We said the same thing.




> In Zombieland is it wise to roll the windows all the way down? Crack them a bit! Jeezzzuuussss!



Were the windows down?  I must have missed that.  But that sets up the scene of the walker on the road, making his way over to her crash.  Window is open ... Walker's gonna get ya!  Good.  Eat her. 




> Foreshadowing Line: "With all the gunshots, it might have attracted other Walkers in the area!"



Yes.


----------



## masquerade

CrusaderFrank said:


> Think Hershel lets Rick and the Gang stay on the farm now?



Yes.

If Lori is alive, she'll need medical care and a good cozy bed.


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> Think Hershel lets Rick and the Gang stay on the farm now?



I would say so considering the way Rick came through for him in the bar.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on them to bring back the black guy and his son into the show, or Merle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction: Morgan, Duane (the Black guy and his son) and the Merle are shacked up with the new group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh lord, that would be crazy!
Click to expand...


Why would that be crazy?  It would make sense if he came across a group of decent people.  Remember ... there is safety in numbers.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did just the fat guy in the bar get shot and killed or did both of them?  Were there more than just those two?  (I told you, my 15 yr old talks too much during the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just those 2 in the bar, although in the previews for the next episode it showed some more people come knock on the door asking for their friends.
Click to expand...


Okay, was I the only one who didn't see the previews for next week's episode?  Damn.  I hate missing out.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did just the fat guy in the bar get shot and killed or did both of them?  Were there more than just those two?  (I told you, my 15 yr old talks too much during the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a clip from the next scene. It appears one made it. Can't imagine it was the fat guy. Rick shot him a few times, including one to the face. The other appeared to just take one.
Click to expand...


I was sitting there on my couch thinking to myself ... why the hell isn't someone going behind the bar to see if the other guy is dead?  Hell, I would have!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

High_Gravity said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Hershel lets Rick and the Gang stay on the farm now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say so considering the way Rick came through for him in the bar.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was thinking of how the young Vito Corleone whacked Fanucci, so yeah Hershel starts  acting like the Landlord that wanted to kick the old woman out of her apartment because she had a dog, "Rick?! Of course you can stay! Go?! No I didn't mean you should leave!"


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> I know most of you hate him, but I still like Dale.


  

Please quantify that love! I might have been missing something, but I can't wait until he gets eaten!



masquerade said:


> Lori ... yawn.  I'm really hoping she's either dead or worst case scenario, she lost the baby.


Yep, even though she is hot, her character has gotten annoying! I doubt she dies or loses the baby. 



masquerade said:


> I really enjoyed the scene at the bar and I would have done exactly what Rick did.  Yes!  Now that's the way you do it!  Bang Bang!


Yep very cool Old West style standoff!


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know most of you hate him, but I still like Dale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quantify that love! I might have been missing something, but I can't wait until he gets eaten!
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lori ... yawn.  I'm really hoping she's either dead or worst case scenario, she lost the baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, even though she is hot, her character has gotten annoying! I doubt she dies or loses the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed the scene at the bar and I would have done exactly what Rick did.  Yes!  Now that's the way you do it!  Bang Bang!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep very cool Old West style standoff!
Click to expand...


Now tell me where I mentioned the word love when it came to Dale.  Hmmm?  I said I still 'like' him.  He's not one of my favorite characters, but I can tolerate him a lot more than most of you here can.  His character doesn't bother me nearly as much as Shane's character does.  I'd be happy if a walker bit a nice big chunk of flesh off him.  Shane that is.

Uhm .... Lori ... hot?  If you say so ... remembering that beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  Personally, I don't find anything attractive about her.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know most of you hate him, but I still like Dale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quantify that love! I might have been missing something, but I can't wait until he gets eaten!
> 
> 
> Yep, even though she is hot, her character has gotten annoying! I doubt she dies or loses the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed the scene at the bar and I would have done exactly what Rick did.  Yes!  Now that's the way you do it!  Bang Bang!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep very cool Old West style standoff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where I mentioned the word love when it came to Dale.  Hmmm?  I said I still 'like' him.  He's not one of my favorite characters, but I can tolerate him a lot more than most of you here can.  His character doesn't bother me nearly as much as Shane's character does.  I'd be happy if a walker bit a nice big chunk of flesh off him.  Shane that is.
> 
> Uhm .... Lori ... hot?  If you say so ... remembering that beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  Personally, I don't find anything attractive about her.
Click to expand...


High Gravity back me up here, Lori is hot no?

Also I like Shane, he is a realist and warrior. He will be needed! He will be much mor useful then most of the other characters in battle. Yep killing Otis was cowardly, but he went on a suicide mission to say Carl. That is respectable. Otis was a obsene man running out of steam. More than likely Otis would have been eaten or at the very least would have dropped the supplied to save himself and allow Carl to die. Shane's actions weren't all black and white, there is a gray


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quantify that love! I might have been missing something, but I can't wait until he gets eaten!
> 
> 
> Yep, even though she is hot, her character has gotten annoying! I doubt she dies or loses the baby.
> 
> 
> Yep very cool Old West style standoff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me where I mentioned the word love when it came to Dale.  Hmmm?  I said I still 'like' him.  He's not one of my favorite characters, but I can tolerate him a lot more than most of you here can.  His character doesn't bother me nearly as much as Shane's character does.  I'd be happy if a walker bit a nice big chunk of flesh off him.  Shane that is.
> 
> Uhm .... Lori ... hot?  If you say so ... remembering that beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  Personally, I don't find anything attractive about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> High Gravity back me up here, Lori is hot no?
> 
> Also I like Shane, he is a realist and warrior. He will be needed! He will be much mor useful then most of the other characters in battle. Yep killing Otis was cowardly, but he went on a suicide mission to say Carl. That is respectable. Otis was a obsene man running out of steam. More than likely Otis would have been eaten or at the very least would have dropped the supplied to save himself and allow Carl to die. Shane's actions weren't all black and white, there is a gray
Click to expand...


Oh go on now ... run to High_Gravity.  

See this is what I love about this thread.  Differing views and opinions that keep this conversation interesting.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know most of you hate him, but I still like Dale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quantify that love! I might have been missing something, but I can't wait until he gets eaten!
> 
> 
> Yep, even though she is hot, her character has gotten annoying! I doubt she dies or loses the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed the scene at the bar and I would have done exactly what Rick did.  Yes!  Now that's the way you do it!  Bang Bang!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep very cool Old West style standoff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me where I mentioned the word love when it came to Dale.  Hmmm?  I said I still 'like' him.  He's not one of my favorite characters, but I can tolerate him a lot more than most of you here can.  His character doesn't bother me nearly as much as Shane's character does.  I'd be happy if a walker bit a nice big chunk of flesh off him.  Shane that is.
> 
> Uhm .... Lori ... hot?  If you say so ... remembering that beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  Personally, I don't find anything attractive about her.
Click to expand...


Lori used to play the role of Sara Tancredi, Michael Scofield's love interest on the show Prison Break, I thought she was hot back than because she had alot more meat on her body, now she's too skinny for my tastes. Maggie is the hottest female on the show right now.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quantify that love! I might have been missing something, but I can't wait until he gets eaten!
> 
> 
> Yep, even though she is hot, her character has gotten annoying! I doubt she dies or loses the baby.
> 
> 
> Yep very cool Old West style standoff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me where I mentioned the word love when it came to Dale.  Hmmm?  I said I still 'like' him.  He's not one of my favorite characters, but I can tolerate him a lot more than most of you here can.  His character doesn't bother me nearly as much as Shane's character does.  I'd be happy if a walker bit a nice big chunk of flesh off him.  Shane that is.
> 
> Uhm .... Lori ... hot?  If you say so ... remembering that beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  Personally, I don't find anything attractive about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> High Gravity back me up here, Lori is hot no?
> 
> Also I like Shane, he is a realist and warrior. He will be needed! He will be much mor useful then most of the other characters in battle. Yep killing Otis was cowardly, but he went on a suicide mission to say Carl. That is respectable. Otis was a obsene man running out of steam. More than likely Otis would have been eaten or at the very least would have dropped the supplied to save himself and allow Carl to die. Shane's actions weren't all black and white, there is a gray
Click to expand...


Lori used to be hot when she actually had a body, now she's too skinny for my tastes bro. I'm not saying she is ugly or anything but for me the body is a big factor, Maggie is probably the hottest female on the Walking Dead show right now.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me where I mentioned the word love when it came to Dale.  Hmmm?  I said I still 'like' him.  He's not one of my favorite characters, but I can tolerate him a lot more than most of you here can.  His character doesn't bother me nearly as much as Shane's character does.  I'd be happy if a walker bit a nice big chunk of flesh off him.  Shane that is.
> 
> Uhm .... Lori ... hot?  If you say so ... remembering that beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  Personally, I don't find anything attractive about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Gravity back me up here, Lori is hot no?
> 
> Also I like Shane, he is a realist and warrior. He will be needed! He will be much mor useful then most of the other characters in battle. Yep killing Otis was cowardly, but he went on a suicide mission to say Carl. That is respectable. Otis was a obsene man running out of steam. More than likely Otis would have been eaten or at the very least would have dropped the supplied to save himself and allow Carl to die. Shane's actions weren't all black and white, there is a gray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lori used to be hot when she actually had a body, now she's too skinny for my tastes bro. I'm not saying she is ugly or anything but for me the body is a big factor, Maggie is probably the hottest female on the Walking Dead show right now.
Click to expand...


*snickers quietly*


----------



## High_Gravity

Heres a few pics of Lori when she did Prison Break as Sara Tancredi, she was hot back than.


----------



## Zoom-boing

omG!!!  Is his show great or what???

LOVED tonight's episode.  Finally some season 1 type walker action.  I thought Lori was a gonner there for a bit . .. . 

The whole dynamic of the group is changing.  I like it!

Didn't you just love Carl's reaction to the news of the baby?  'big brother Carl'.  He's terrific.

How cool was it when the walker's face ripped off on the windshield when he was going after Lori and ewwwww, when the walkers ate that guys nose right off of his face.


----------



## sealybobo

Zoom-boing said:


> omG!!!  Is his show great or what???
> 
> LOVED tonight's episode.  Finally some season 1 type walker action.  I thought Lori was a gonner there for a bit . .. .
> 
> The whole dynamic of the group is changing.  I like it!
> 
> Didn't you just love Carl's reaction to the news of the baby?  'big brother Carl'.  He's terrific.
> 
> How cool was it when the walker's face ripped off on the windshield when he was going after Lori and ewwwww, when the walkers ate that guys nose right off of his face.



How about the shootout in the bar?  Go Rick.  That was pretty hard core.  This show has me hooked.  Thank God it hasn't gotten stupid like Lost.  

I love end of the world movies or movies where people have to survive in the wild and they usually get lame.  Like Survivor.  Instead of focusing on them living in the wild, its all about those stupid immunity challanges.  I want to see them catch fish or starve.  

Or I tried to get into The River on NBC and it was part lost and part paranormal experience meets the south american sasquach and it just got too stupid real fast and now I don't want to even give it another chance.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Well, well, well look what the cat dragged in . . . it's sealybobo!  How ya doing, sealy?  Long time no see.  Still flailing against the Republicans, no doubt.  lol

TWD is great and yeah the shoot out at the bar was cool.  Oh, but when Rick just ripped that kids leg right over the iron spike?  Yeowza!!


----------



## masquerade

Wow.  Great episode!  In fact, I looked up at the clock at 9:50 and I thought to myself ... damn ... there's only ten minutes left!

Okay first ... the walker pushing his face through the windshield to eat Lori was awesome!  Great makeup and special effects and truth be told ... I was saying out loud during the scene ... "Eat her!  Eat her!"  Pft.  No such luck.

Loved the continuation with Rich, Hershel and Glen and of course I let out another gasp when I saw the kids leg impailed on the iron bar.  That was truly nasty.  And how about his friends leaving him there to die?  (shakes head)  Anyway, one of the most frightening scenes to me was when all the walkers started showing up.  From all sides we saw them come out of the darkness, hungry for human flesh.  Putting myself in that scenario is pretty terrifying.  I knew there was no way they could cut the guys leg off in time and I knew they had to RUN!  Rick of course took command of the situation and did what needed to be done.  I was soooooooo tense during that scene.  (lets out a long sigh ... )

So what's up with Carol and Daryl?  Hmmmmmmm?

Shane .... whatever.  Though next week looks pretty interesting.  With that said, both my husband and I loved the end of last night's episode with Lori telling Rick all about Shane ... Ricks gears turning ... his eyes ....

Okay, it is in my most humble opinion that the Hershel farm would have already been visited by other people and/or walkers.  With so many around, yet the group feels safe enough to go about their daily life there.  Granted, someone is always watching but that's a pretty big place.  And at night, when it's dark and the lights are on in the house, it's like a beacon in the middle of the night.  Would walkers be attracted to the lights?  I dunno.  Just putting it out there.

Oh yeah .. and then there was the slip from Shane about the baby.  Grrrrrr, he's such an asshole!  


On a side note ... did anyone besides me happen to notice the fireplace inside the farmhouse and the beautiful oval mirror above?  Yeah, I notice stuff like that.  Stuff like the kitchen windows too.  

Now I'm going to read any and all posts since last night's episode.


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> omG!!!  Is his show great or what???
> 
> LOVED tonight's episode.  Finally some season 1 type walker action.  I thought Lori was a gonner there for a bit . .. .
> 
> The whole dynamic of the group is changing.  I like it!
> 
> Didn't you just love Carl's reaction to the news of the baby?  'big brother Carl'.  He's terrific.
> 
> How cool was it when the walker's face ripped off on the windshield when he was going after Lori and *ewwwww, when the walkers ate that guys nose right off of his face.*



I forgot all about that!  Yes .. ewwwwww indeed!


----------



## Mr.Nick

High_Gravity said:


> Heres a few pics of Lori when she did Prison Break as Sara Tancredi, she was hot back than.



Was a huge fan of Prison Break...

Not to mention I did a little time in Joliet (where the show was filmed).


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Wow.  Great episode!  In fact, I looked up at the clock at 9:50 and I thought to myself ... damn ... there's only ten minutes left!
> 
> Okay first ... the walker pushing his face through the windshield to eat Lori was awesome!  Great makeup and special effects and truth be told ... I was saying out loud during the scene ... "Eat her!  Eat her!"  Pft.  No such luck.
> 
> Loved the continuation with Rich, Hershel and Glen and of course I let out another gasp when I saw the kids leg impailed on the iron bar.  That was truly nasty.  And how about his friends leaving him there to die?  (shakes head)  Anyway, one of the most frightening scenes to me was when all the walkers started showing up.  From all sides we saw them come out of the darkness, hungry for human flesh.  Putting myself in that scenario is pretty terrifying.  I knew there was no way they could cut the guys leg off in time and I knew they had to RUN!  Rick of course took command of the situation and did what needed to be done.  I was soooooooo tense during that scene.  (lets out a long sigh ... )
> 
> So what's up with Carol and Daryl?  Hmmmmmmm?
> 
> Shane .... whatever.  Though next week looks pretty interesting.  With that said, both my husband and I loved the end of last night's episode with Lori telling Rick all about Shane ... Ricks gears turning ... his eyes ....
> 
> Okay, it is in my most humble opinion that the Hershel farm would have already been visited by other people and/or walkers.  With so many around, yet the group feels safe enough to go about their daily life there.  Granted, someone is always watching but that's a pretty big place.  And at night, when it's dark and the lights are on in the house, it's like a beacon in the middle of the night.  Would walkers be attracted to the lights?  I dunno.  Just putting it out there.
> 
> Oh yeah .. and then there was the slip from Shane about the baby.  Grrrrrr, he's such an asshole!
> 
> 
> *On a side note ... did anyone besides me happen to notice the fireplace inside the farmhouse and the beautiful oval mirror above?  Yeah, I notice stuff like that.  Stuff like the kitchen windows too.  *
> 
> Now I'm going to read any and all posts since last night's episode.



I didn't notice the mirror but did notice the very old tv sitting in the living room.  I had one like that in my first apartment that I got as a hand-me-down after my grandfather died.


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> Heres a few pics of Lori when she did Prison Break as Sara Tancredi, she was hot back than.



Ah.  I didnt connect the dots.  She was the doc on that show.  

Thanks.


----------



## Zoom

When that kid got his leg impaled and the walkers were coming, did anyone else scream at their tv's and say, shoot the fucking kid!  It would have been the humane thing to do in my opinion.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zoom said:


> When that kid got his leg impaled and the walkers were coming, did anyone else scream at their tv's and say, shoot the fucking kid!  It would have been the humane thing to do in my opinion.



Me and I was sure Hershall was going to.  So cool when Rick shoved that leg through the spike though!


----------



## High_Gravity

The episode on Sunday was awesome, its obvious at this point Rick and Shane are going to have to get into a fight to unload all the tension they have towards each other, Shane sounds convinced that baby is his.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a few pics of Lori when she did Prison Break as Sara Tancredi, she was hot back than.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I didnt connect the dots.  She was the doc on that show.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


Yup, she had more of a body on her back than and was 10 times hotter imo.


----------



## masquerade

So ... did anyone watch? 

High_Gravity?  I know you're there.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> So ... did anyone watch?
> 
> High_Gravity?  I know you're there.



Yes I did and I re-watched half of it later on that night again, I think that fight between Rick and Shane had to happen, I know that feeling when you have tension with a male friend over something and need a good argument or fight to get it out of your system, I am glad Rick came back for Shane, I had a feeling Rick was going to leave Shane and go back to the farm house, and tell people that Shane was killed by walkers, only for Shane to come back to the farm house on his own and Rick would have some serious explaining to do! Rick practiced what he preached, and I am glad he didn't leave Shane there. I still don't trust that new kid they have hostage, I have a feeling Shane is right about him, people will say whatever they think you want to hear in desperate situations, the little shit was shooting at them from a building after all.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm loving this show!

They are doing a great job with the characters.  

I thought it would have been funny to see what the Zombies were doing inside that building, I suspect there was a voting machine there and they were pulling the lever for Obama again and again and again


----------



## masquerade

Well, after seeing previews for next week it looks as if the fight continues.

Sigh.

When I say 'fight', I'm talking about the bullshit between Mr. & Mr. Testosterone.  She's my wife, that's my son, that's MY baby.  I can protect them.  No you can't.  (insert bloody fight HERE)  Rinse ... repeat.  Stay tuned for upcoming scenes ....

I knew Rick was coming back for him.  Rick's not an asshole like Shane is.

But really, what's the big friggin' deal with the kid?  Let 'em loose and head on back to the farm.  It's not rocket science here people!!!

Okay ... am I the only one who thinks about the blood that spatters when someone kills a Walker?  And what's up with the two undead security guards?  Hmmmm?  Looks like they turned from just a scratch from a Walker.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Well, after seeing previews for next week it looks as if the fight continues.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> When I say 'fight', I'm talking about the bullshit between Mr. & Mr. Testosterone.  She's my wife, that's my son, that's MY baby.  I can protect them.  No you can't.  (insert bloody fight HERE)  Rinse ... repeat.  Stay tuned for upcoming scenes ....
> 
> I knew Rick was coming back for him.  Rick's not an asshole like Shane is.
> 
> But really, what's the big friggin' deal with the kid?  Let 'em loose and head on back to the farm.  It's not rocket science here people!!!
> 
> Okay ... am I the only one who thinks about the blood that spatters when someone kills a Walker?  And what's up with the two undead security guards?  Hmmmm?  Looks like they turned from just a scratch from a Walker.



Well Masq the reason they were hesitant to just let the kid go was because he said he knew Maggie, went to school with her and knows the father, thus he knows where the farm house is, if you let that dip shit go he is liable to show up at the farm house with his crew and all hell will break loose, I have a feeling Shane is right about this kid.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after seeing previews for next week it looks as if the fight continues.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> When I say 'fight', I'm talking about the bullshit between Mr. & Mr. Testosterone.  She's my wife, that's my son, that's MY baby.  I can protect them.  No you can't.  (insert bloody fight HERE)  Rinse ... repeat.  Stay tuned for upcoming scenes ....
> 
> I knew Rick was coming back for him.  Rick's not an asshole like Shane is.
> 
> But really, what's the big friggin' deal with the kid?  Let 'em loose and head on back to the farm.  It's not rocket science here people!!!
> 
> Okay ... am I the only one who thinks about the blood that spatters when someone kills a Walker?  And what's up with the two undead security guards?  Hmmmm?  Looks like they turned from just a scratch from a Walker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Masq the reason they were hesitant to just let the kid go was because he said he knew Maggie, went to school with her and knows the father, thus he knows where the farm house is, if you let that dip shit go he is liable to show up at the farm house with his crew and all hell will break loose, I have a feeling Shane is right about this kid.
Click to expand...


Drive him 30 miles out and set him free.  We'll see if he can make it back to the farm alive all by himself.  Thanks for the reminder by the by.  Sometimes the family gets to talkin' and I'm like .... SHHHHHHH!  I wanna hear my show!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after seeing previews for next week it looks as if the fight continues.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> When I say 'fight', I'm talking about the bullshit between Mr. & Mr. Testosterone.  She's my wife, that's my son, that's MY baby.  I can protect them.  No you can't.  (insert bloody fight HERE)  Rinse ... repeat.  Stay tuned for upcoming scenes ....
> 
> I knew Rick was coming back for him.  Rick's not an asshole like Shane is.
> 
> But really, what's the big friggin' deal with the kid?  Let 'em loose and head on back to the farm.  It's not rocket science here people!!!
> 
> Okay ... am I the only one who thinks about the blood that spatters when someone kills a Walker?  And what's up with the two undead security guards?  Hmmmm?  Looks like they turned from just a scratch from a Walker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Masq the reason they were hesitant to just let the kid go was because he said he knew Maggie, went to school with her and knows the father, thus he knows where the farm house is, if you let that dip shit go he is liable to show up at the farm house with his crew and all hell will break loose, I have a feeling Shane is right about this kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drive him 30 miles out and set him free.  We'll see if he can make it back to the farm alive all by himself.  Thanks for the reminder by the by.  Sometimes the family gets to talkin' and I'm like .... SHHHHHHH!  I wanna hear my show!
Click to expand...


If he's from the area you really have to think about just letting the clown go, he knows where the farm house is and he knows the number of people there, its dangerous if he comes back with more people. Shane has a point in just offing him.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Masq the reason they were hesitant to just let the kid go was because he said he knew Maggie, went to school with her and knows the father, thus he knows where the farm house is, if you let that dip shit go he is liable to show up at the farm house with his crew and all hell will break loose, I have a feeling Shane is right about this kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive him 30 miles out and set him free.  We'll see if he can make it back to the farm alive all by himself.  Thanks for the reminder by the by.  Sometimes the family gets to talkin' and I'm like .... SHHHHHHH!  I wanna hear my show!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's from the area you really have to think about just letting the clown go, he knows where the farm house is and he knows the number of people there, its dangerous if he comes back with more people. Shane has a point in just offing him.
Click to expand...


You're right ... the a-hole Shane is right.  Good points HG.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drive him 30 miles out and set him free.  We'll see if he can make it back to the farm alive all by himself.  Thanks for the reminder by the by.  Sometimes the family gets to talkin' and I'm like .... SHHHHHHH!  I wanna hear my show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's from the area you really have to think about just letting the clown go, he knows where the farm house is and he knows the number of people there, its dangerous if he comes back with more people. Shane has a point in just offing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right ... the a-hole Shane is right.  Good points HG.
Click to expand...


Yup, its really hard to trust this kid considering he was just shooting at Rick from the top of the building, look at those guys that Rick shot in the bar, theres a good chance the whole group was a bunch of scavengers like that.


----------



## WorldWatcher

masquerade said:


> SHHHHHHH!  I wanna hear my show!













Sennheiser Wireless Radio Frequency Headphones.


Bought my first pair about 5 years ago and they are great.  Not only don't I have to "SHHHHHH!" the family any more I don't have to turn up the volume in the family room while in the Kitchen cooking dinner.

Great Christmas gift idea.  Started with the RS-120 (Top, about $75-$100) and they worked great, well until I left them down low and the dog got to them.  Last year upgraded to the RS-180 (Bottom, $275-$300).  120 is good, sound on the 180 is very good.  RF headphones are better than blue-tooth because of (a) range and (b) intervening walls.  I can wear them out to the end of the driveway when taking out recycle and trash.


Wireless headphone have brought a lot of peace to our house.  


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


BTW - Lori is to skinny.

>>>>


----------



## masquerade

WorldWatcher said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHHHHHHH!  I wanna hear my show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sennheiser Wireless Radio Frequency Headphones.
> 
> 
> Bought my first pair about 5 years ago and they are great.  Not only don't I have to "SHHHHHH!" the family any more I don't have to turn up the volume in the family room while in the Kitchen cooking dinner.
> 
> Great Christmas gift idea.  Started with the RS-120 (Top, about $75-$100) and they worked great, well until I left them down low and the dog got to them.  Last year upgraded to the RS-180 (Bottom, $275-$300).  120 is good, sound on the 180 is very good.  RF headphones are better than blue-tooth because of (a) range and (b) intervening walls.  I can wear them out to the end of the driveway when taking out recycle and trash.
> 
> 
> Wireless headphone have brought a lot of peace to our house.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Hmmmm, not a bad idea.  I have used a headset in the past ... not wireless though.  My husband would get upset because he's want to talk to me, but I couldn't hear him.     Uhm, yeah ... that's the point.  I don't mind talking .. during commercials.  In fact I welcome it.  During commercials.

It's an option.  One I'll keep in mind.

Thanks WorldWatcher


----------



## High_Gravity

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> BTW - Lori is to skinny.
> 
> >>>>



Yup.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

OK, anyone else think the writers made a fatal blunder by having Ricky Bobby and Shane cut their hands with knives to lure geeks to get stabbed? I mean, one would think handling geeks with any open wound would be a really quick way to contract the virus. 

It was all i could think of when Ricky Bobby cut his hand and then ended up in a geek pile-on only moments later. 

Also, pro-tip: If you need to shoot a geek at point blank range, dont do it with your mouth and eyes open. Esp. with a .357. Talk about the splatter effect. I dunno, maybe I'm just taking shit to ser. here.


----------



## WorldWatcher

masquerade said:


> Hmmmm, not a bad idea.  I have used a headset in the past ... not wireless though.  My husband would get upset because he's want to talk to me, but I couldn't hear him.     Uhm, yeah ... that's the point.  I don't mind talking .. during commercials.  In fact I welcome it.  During commercials.
> 
> It's an option.  One I'll keep in mind.
> 
> Thanks WorldWatcher




My wife thinks I'm hard of hearing, I do little to dissuade her from that notion.



>>>>


----------



## High_Gravity

TakeAStepBack said:


> OK, anyone else think the writers made a fatal blunder by having Ricky Bobby and Shane cut their hands with knives to lure geeks to get stabbed? *I mean, one would think handling geeks with any open wound would be a really quick way to contract the virus. *
> 
> It was all i could think of when Ricky Bobby cut his hand and then ended up in a geek pile-on only moments later.
> 
> Also, pro-tip: If you need to shoot a geek at point blank range, dont do it with your mouth and eyes open. Esp. with a .357. Talk about the splatter effect. I dunno, maybe I'm just taking shit to ser. here.



Good point.


----------



## Montrovant

TakeAStepBack said:


> OK, anyone else think the writers made a fatal blunder by having Ricky Bobby and Shane cut their hands with knives to lure geeks to get stabbed? I mean, one would think handling geeks with any open wound would be a really quick way to contract the virus.
> 
> It was all i could think of when Ricky Bobby cut his hand and then ended up in a geek pile-on only moments later.
> 
> Also, pro-tip: If you need to shoot a geek at point blank range, dont do it with your mouth and eyes open. Esp. with a .357. Talk about the splatter effect. I dunno, maybe I'm just taking shit to ser. here.



I was expecting the episode to have someone get turned from a wound they got during the fight.  I agree, after they went out of their way to point out the lack of bites on the dead cop walkers, all that splattering blood and gore mixed with open wounds seems like a recipe for disaster.  I don't know if they really are going to do something with that, or if it was a completely pointless and counter-productive little plot point.

Still, it was a good episode.  I'm wondering what the fallout will be with Andrea.  I don't know how that could possibly be smoothed over.  If the girl had killed herself, I imagine Andrea would have found herself on the wrong end of some bullets.  I do like the conflicts they present in the group(s) and the various ways of dealing with the end of the world different characters have, the mixed reactions to events.  It's what makes the show good; there's only so much you can do with just 'zombies! we have to survive!'.  The character interaction and reaction to the traumas is what moves things forward.


----------



## High_Gravity

Anyone think Andrea and Lori will get into a knock down drag out fight like Shane and Rick did? the tension is most definently there.


----------



## laughinReaper

TakeAStepBack said:


> OK, anyone else think the writers made a fatal blunder by having Ricky Bobby and Shane cut their hands with knives to lure geeks to get stabbed? I mean, one would think handling geeks with any open wound would be a really quick way to contract the virus.
> 
> It was all i could think of when Ricky Bobby cut his hand and then ended up in a geek pile-on only moments later.
> 
> Also, pro-tip: If you need to shoot a geek at point blank range, dont do it with your mouth and eyes open. Esp. with a .357. Talk about the splatter effect. I dunno, maybe I'm just taking shit to ser. here.



Yes! and didn't they both have wounds from the little beatdown they gave each other too? Driving knives with cut hands into zombie skull had to infect somebody or at least it should have. You wouldn't do something like that if you knew someone had Hepatitus or HIV. All the conflict makes it interesting. Thinking Maggie or Beth will save Randall from being shot.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Remember in season 1 when Rick and Glenn doused themselves in dead walker guts and they were all like 'don't get any on your skin, just the clothes'?  And now they're slicing their hands open and smearing blood all over to attract the walkers to kill them. . . . sorry, walker virus is a virus and a virus will enter your bloodstream if exposed via walker guts, etc., right?  It doesn't make any sense to do that.  When Shane was in the bus all he had to do was slightly open the door and a walker would try to get in and he could just plunge the knife into their mushy walker head, no need to slice hand and apply blood to door.  

Shane is NOT going to take Ricks 'my way or the highway' ultimatum without a fight and he's got Andrea on his side now that she's ostracized herself by letting that girl have the opportunity to kill herself.  Good because in the real world of life-after-zombies these situations would absolutely happen. Glad it's not just a 'fight off the walker' show (but am glad they have more walkers/killings/fx going on now).

I'm going to bet the babby turns out to have a thick, black head of hair and a bit of honker for a nose.  What will Rick do then?  He will not be able to order Shane around when the babby turns out to be his (Shanes).

Interesting to note that Shane said there wasn't anything between him and Lori prior to the walker infestation.  I thought that maybe there was.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Remember in season 1 when Rick and Glenn doused themselves in dead walker guts and they were all like 'don't get any on your skin, just the clothes'?  And now they're slicing their hands open and smearing blood all over to attract the walkers to kill them. . . . sorry, walker virus is a virus and a virus will enter your bloodstream if exposed via walker guts, etc., right?  It doesn't make any sense to do that.  When Shane was in the bus all he had to do was slightly open the door and a walker would try to get in and he could just plunge the knife into their mushy walker head, no need to slice hand and apply blood to door.
> 
> Shane is NOT going to take Ricks 'my way or the highway' ultimatum without a fight and he's got Andrea on his side now that she's ostracized herself by letting that girl have the opportunity to kill herself.  Good because in the real world of life-after-zombies these situations would absolutely happen. Glad it's not just a 'fight off the walker' show (but am glad they have more walkers/killings/fx going on now).
> 
> I'm going to bet the babby turns out to have a thick, black head of hair and a bit of honker for a nose.  What will Rick do then?  He will not be able to order Shane around when the babby turns out to be his (Shanes).
> 
> Interesting to note that Shane said there wasn't anything between him and Lori prior to the walker infestation.  I thought that maybe there was.



I agree, the whole cutting themselves to attract walkers thing was just stupid, those walkers will come to you regardless believe me.


----------



## agraw

The hero not only to face the walking corpse, but also against human nature's dark side.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone think Andrea and Lori will get into a knock down drag out fight like Shane and Rick did? the tension is most definently there.



I think more and more that Lori is the most annoying character. She is so self-righteous. Not as bad as Dale, but getting close!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone think Andrea and Lori will get into a knock down drag out fight like Shane and Rick did? the tension is most definently there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think more and more that Lori is the most annoying character. She is so self-righteous. Not as bad as Dale, but getting close!
Click to expand...


Welcome back bro!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone think Andrea and Lori will get into a knock down drag out fight like Shane and Rick did? the tension is most definently there.



I thought Lori's ranging on Andrea was well out of line! Glad Andrea put in the digs on her. 

Lori has the bitch mentality, but Andrea has the bad girl survival mentality. I thin Andrea would win. 

Also I think Andrea tactic with the suicidal girl was risky but effective. She saw that she needed to see that she wanted to live more than she wanted to die. That is what happened with the failed suicide attempt. 

Like that Shane and Rick finally had it out. It was about time. I like that Shane was the one who was caught in the dead-end position and it was Rick that came to his rescue. Shane might start respecting their brotherhood again.


----------



## WorldWatcher

GHook93 said:


> Also I think Andrea tactic with the suicidal girl was risky but effective. She saw that she needed to see that she wanted to live more than she wanted to die. That is what happened with the failed suicide attempt.




That or Andrea, as stated, thinks it was the girls responsibility to make the choice.  Thereby succeed and die or don't and live.

I think Andrea's position was that they were in a survival situation and didn't have time for grandstanding and mollycoddling.  This is no longer the old world where you can afford to have someone on a 24-hour suicide watch, there are no psychologists available for weeks and months of therapy.  It's a world where you shit or get off the pot.


>>>>


----------



## Montrovant

WorldWatcher said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think Andrea tactic with the suicidal girl was risky but effective. She saw that she needed to see that she wanted to live more than she wanted to die. That is what happened with the failed suicide attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That or Andrea, as stated, thinks it was the girls responsibility to make the choice.  Thereby succeed and die or don't and live.
> 
> I think Andrea's position was that they were in a survival situation and didn't have time for grandstanding and mollycoddling.  This is no longer the old world where you can afford to have someone on a 24-hour suicide watch, there are no psychologists available for weeks and months of therapy.  It's a world where you shit or get off the pot.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Whatever Andrea's position is, my first thought was basically, "Someone needs to kill that bitch.".

Maybe, MAYBE, if it were a member of the group, I could see cutting her some slack.  However, she just lied about watching the girl and then took off.  It's not her family, it's not her house, it's not her place.

When you add that to the fact that she herself wanted to commit suicide and the only reason she didn't was because of Dale, and that she was basically watched until she ended up finding a reason to go on, her act smacks of both hypocrisy and an almost intentional desire to destroy what little cohesion there is at the house.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dale is dead . . . and what a way to go!!  Superb, two thumbs up!

Carl, Carl, Carl . . . his conscience will be eating away at him for a lonnng time.  He was a bad, bad boy.  What a way to learn that actions have consequences. 

They should shoot that kid in the barn.  Period.  If Rick can't do it then Daryl or Shane should.

Will the steer become a walker steer?  Moooo.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Dale is dead . . . and what a way to go!!  Superb, two thumbs up!
> 
> Carl, Carl, Carl . . . his conscience will be eating away at him for a lonnng time.  He was a bad, bad boy.  What a way to learn that actions have consequences.
> 
> They should shoot that kid in the barn.  Period.  If Rick can't do it then Daryl or Shane should.
> 
> Will the steer become a walker steer?  Moooo.



About time they killed off Dale! Looks like the kid escapes. Good job Dale!

Carl might have eclipsed his mom as the most annoying character on the show (now that Dale is dead)!

I see two routes they should have taken: (1) Kill the kid and call it a day or (2) Get the whereabouts of the kid's people and go on the offensive. Try to get intel on them and possible strike first with the element of surprise!


----------



## Montrovant

I was bothered by this episode.  Carl seemed to be acting out of character (although I admit we didn't know him in depth).  I don't see what would have happened to make him act out the way he did; maybe it's repressed grief over Sophia?  Not only was he acting like a little douche, in ways we've not seen before, but does no one ever watch the little brat?  The whole episode he was off on his own, going where he wasn't supposed to, and no one ever seemed to notice or decide to keep an eye on him.

The whole conflict about whether or not to kill the prisoner is Rick's fault.  He never should have taken him off the fence and brought him back to the farm.  They should have put a bullet in his head to save him from becoming a walker and left.  Nothing they have seen so far from this other group indicates safety, the kid was hurt jumping off a roof after shooting at them, Rick made this into a group moral dilemma that never needed to exist.  Shane is too quick to kill, but Rick gets attacks of conscience at some damned inconvenient times.

I actually think it could be bad that Dale is gone.  Annoying though he may have been, he also served as the group's conscience in a way.  We lose the idealist to counterbalance the pure expedience that Shane has decided is the way.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I like Carl.  And the fact the he's 'acting out of character' to me says that he is changing because the world around him has changed.  He's no longer the little boy of 6 months ago . . . he's seen friends-turn-walker's heads explode from being shot, he's see lots and lots of death along the way, he thought his own father was dead for a time, he almost died, etc.  What 10 year old kid wouldn't go wondering in the woods, walkers or not?  After shooting all the walkers in the barn (and not encountering any walkers on the farm as of yet), can't you see how Carl would assume he was safe?  And he took Daryl's gun so of course he thought he'd be ok.  Plus, a 10 (or however old old he is) year old kid doesn't need to be watched 24/7.  What is happening is that Carl is growing up fast, a lot faster than if the world hadn't gone to hell, and he's just learned a lesson the hard way.  He should have listened to Rick on this one . . think before you act.  If he had, Daryl would still be alive.

Dale was the voice of logic and reason and 'humanity' but . . . others have that as well.  He wasn't the only one he was just the most annoying about it.  And in a world of walkers and survival of the fittest, sometimes surviving has to trump logic and reason.  They should have shot that kid when they had the chance.


----------



## masquerade

When the episode ended, I looked at my husband and said ... "GHook is going to be so happy."    He gave me one of these ...  ... and a "Who the hell is GHook?"

Sigh.

I may be the only one, and that's okay, but I was disappointed to see Dale killed off last night.  Besides his strange eyebrows, I liked the guy.

Overall I thought the episode was .... meh.

I'm with Montrovant when it comes to Carl.  Another statement I made out loud during the show last night was ... "If that was my son I would need to know where he was at any given moment of the day."  Yeah, okay .. he's growing up.  But to just walk around anywhere and everywhere.  I dunno.

And still no walkers have made it on to the farm.  Well besides the one who was stuck in the mud.  I just find it hard to believe we don't see more, or that they don't encounter more of the undead.

Oh the whole back and forth ... should we kill the kid ... let's kill the kid ... we can't kill the kid.  My suggestion ... put a big gun smack dab in the middle of the room and say whoever wants him dead the most, pick up the gun and blow his brains out.  Agreed ... Rick should have either left the kid to be eaten, or put a bullet in his head the night in town.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> I was bothered by this episode.  Carl seemed to be acting out of character (although I admit we didn't know him in depth).  I don't see what would have happened to make him act out the way he did; maybe it's repressed grief over Sophia?  Not only was he acting like a little douche, in ways we've not seen before, but does no one ever watch the little brat?  The whole episode he was off on his own, going where he wasn't supposed to, and no one ever seemed to notice or decide to keep an eye on him.


Actually Carl seemed OK until this episode, but then again he is growing up during the collapse of society were men, both dead and alive, are out to kill them. He has no other children to play with and nothing to kill the boredom of childhood on the farm. It might be a rush to judgement him at this point.



Montrovant said:


> The whole conflict about whether or not to kill the prisoner is Rick's fault.  He never should have taken him off the fence and brought him back to the farm.  They should have put a bullet in his head to save him from becoming a walker and left.  Nothing they have seen so far from this other group indicates safety, the kid was hurt jumping off a roof after shooting at them, Rick made this into a group moral dilemma that never needed to exist.  Shane is too quick to kill, but Rick gets attacks of conscience at some damned inconvenient times.


Very true. The kid has show and immoral and evil streak. First, by associating himself with such an immoral group. People might give him a pass saying it's survival OK. Second, he took shots at Rick, Glen and Herschel. Could be a soldier following orders. Third, when he bashed in the female Walker's head, he did it with glee and with a sense of immorality (listen to how Rick and the others kill Walkers and then how he did it, there is a difference). Not a deal breaker in itself. Fourth, the way he describe the rape of the teenage girls why forcing their father to watch, you can tell he was recalling it with a sense of joy and accomplishment. It was only until he realized he needed to seem like the good guy that, he quickly changed to, but I didn't do anything. Could be a misunderstanding and not him lying. Fifth, the way he tried to convince Carl to help him showed a lack of morals. Yep he was a prison trying to escape, but he was doing it by lying and trying to use a kid as a pawn. What if Carl let him go, good chance Carl would be dead. Could be a man pushed to survival? Lastly, he felt it necessary to protect him group. He only gave up information when he was tortured! Protecting a group like show where your loyalties are! 

Take each one by one and you might have an argument. Take them all together and you can see an immoral trend in the kid!

Rational thinkers can easily lead to killing him as the best method. When Dale was speaking saying we kill him for crimes he might commit. Hey Dale, he is not without sin. First, he shot at Glenn, Rick and Herschel. Second, he committed crimes against humanity with the gang he hanged with. At the very least he was an accomplice to atrocities! Dale is fool!



Montrovant said:


> I actually think it could be bad that Dale is gone.  Annoying though he may have been, he also served as the group's conscience in a way.  We lose the idealist to counterbalance the pure expedience that Shane has decided is the way.



His idealism and naiveness is irrational (reminds me of modern day liberalism ) at the fall of civil society! Hiding the guns when Walkers are all over the place was not only reckless, but highly stupid. Imagine the issue if Shane hadn't stopped him back then? The weapons would have been lost in a dangerous world! His idealism (and in my opinion character) will not be missed!

His mechanic know-hows will be missed though. When your car breaks down in zombieland, you can't go to the local mechanic! Maybe they should have chained Dale to a post and only let him out to fix things!


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> When the episode ended, I looked at my husband and said ... "GHook is going to be so happy."    He game me one of these ...  ... and a "Who the hell is GHook?"
> 
> Sigh.



LOL, two of my buddies shot me text messages right after it happened! You must be loving this Dale got killed! I thought OK, I am too into this show, if people think I am that excited a character gets killed off. Sad truth is I was! 

Can't help it I love the show. The only show in a while I have to watch when its on and don't DVR it!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Last week we saw the difference in how men and women handles crisis: the men fight, the women let things work themselves out.

This week was "Lord of the Flies"  I'm losing all sympathy for the "survivors"


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> Last week we saw the difference in how men and women handles crisis: the men fight, the women let things work themselves out.
> 
> This week was "Lord of the Flies"  I'm losing all sympathy for the "survivors"



Yep, but Dale is more on the female side no?


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the episode ended, I looked at my husband and said ... "GHook is going to be so happy."    He game me one of these ...  ... and a "Who the hell is GHook?"
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, two of my buddies shot me text messages right after it happened! You must be loving this Dale got killed! I thought OK, I am too into this show, if people think I am that excited a character gets killed off. Sad truth is I was!
> 
> Can't help it I love the show. The only show in a while I have to watch when its on and don't DVR it!
Click to expand...


We still DVR it.  9:00 is my son's bedtime so if we're running several minutes behind, we get to FF PLZ through the commercials.  Eventually we catch up to real time.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the episode ended, I looked at my husband and said ... "GHook is going to be so happy."    He game me one of these ...  ... and a "Who the hell is GHook?"
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, two of my buddies shot me text messages right after it happened! You must be loving this Dale got killed! I thought OK, I am too into this show, if people think I am that excited a character gets killed off. Sad truth is I was!
> 
> Can't help it I love the show. The only show in a while I have to watch when its on and don't DVR it!
Click to expand...


And oh ... by the way ... I had ZERO interest in coming to this thread today because of the passing of Dale.


----------



## Montrovant

Zoom-boing said:


> I like Carl.  And the fact the he's 'acting out of character' to me says that he is changing because the world around him has changed.  He's no longer the little boy of 6 months ago . . . he's seen friends-turn-walker's heads explode from being shot, he's see lots and lots of death along the way, he thought his own father was dead for a time, he almost died, etc.  What 10 year old kid wouldn't go wondering in the woods, walkers or not?  After shooting all the walkers in the barn (and not encountering any walkers on the farm as of yet), can't you see how Carl would assume he was safe?  And he took Daryl's gun so of course he thought he'd be ok.  Plus, a 10 (or however old old he is) year old kid doesn't need to be watched 24/7.  What is happening is that Carl is growing up fast, a lot faster than if the world hadn't gone to hell, and he's just learned a lesson the hard way.  He should have listened to Rick on this one . . think before you act.  If he had, Daryl would still be alive.
> 
> Dale was the voice of logic and reason and 'humanity' but . . . others have that as well.  He wasn't the only one he was just the most annoying about it.  And in a world of walkers and survival of the fittest, sometimes surviving has to trump logic and reason.  They should have shot that kid when they had the chance.



It's not that I can't see the environment they are in causing changes in Carl....it's that they decided to make an episode where they all seem to happen at once.  He decides to go take a look at the prisoner, he's a rude little ass to Carol, he steals Daryl's gun, he goes off on his own into the woods, he decides to play around with a walker, he tries to listen in on the conversation about whether to kill the prisoner, he sneaks out to see his father kill the prisoner and even eggs him on.

I guess what I'm saying is it seemed like Carl suddenly snapped.  There was no buildup to the changes, no hints or indications that this might be coming.  It seemed like poor storytelling to me.

As far as Dale, he was the only real idealist of the group IMO.  He's the one who seems to try the hardest to cling to the old world, the least willing to bow to the pressure of pragmatism.  It doesn't matter if he's right or not, I just think he helped with the group dynamic.  The closest one to that left would be Glen, and he's not willing to stand up about things the way Dale was.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dale is dead . . . and what a way to go!!  Superb, two thumbs up!
> 
> Carl, Carl, Carl . . . his conscience will be eating away at him for a lonnng time.  He was a bad, bad boy.  What a way to learn that actions have consequences.
> 
> They should shoot that kid in the barn.  Period.  If Rick can't do it then Daryl or Shane should.
> 
> Will the steer become a walker steer?  Moooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About time they killed off Dale! Looks like the kid escapes. Good job Dale!
> 
> Carl might have eclipsed his mom as the most annoying character on the show (now that Dale is dead)!
> 
> I see two routes they should have taken: (1) Kill the kid and call it a day or (2) Get the whereabouts of the kid's people and go on the offensive. Try to get intel on them and possible strike first with the element of surprise!
Click to expand...


If the kids group has 30 people like they say Ricks group doesn't even have close to enough manpower to take them on.


----------



## High_Gravity

I really think they should have killed Darrell, I have a feeling they are going to regret it, I think the kid is bad news.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The women need to take over the group because the men are total fuck ups. The obsession on "keeping everyone safe" is destroying whatever is left of them.

The kid fell in with whoever was still alive and more or less human.

Are there no other farms in that part of the world? Seriously?


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> I really think they should have *killed Darrell*, I have a feeling they are going to regret it, I think the kid is bad news.



?? Daryl?  Or do you mean the kid who's in the barn?


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I really think they should have killed Darrell, I have a feeling they are going to regret it, I think the kid is bad news.



10 to 1 the kids group is lead by the 'Governor.' With only 2 episodes left and confirmation that the Governor is casted for season three I think it's a good bet.



> AMC's 'The Walking Dead' Finds its Governor - Hollywood Reporter
> David Morrissey has been cast to play the evil villain in the third season of the AMC zombie drama based on the comics by Robert Kirkman, the network said Friday.
> 
> In the Image/Skybound comics, Rick and his group encounter the character when they find a new settlement of survivors in Woodbury. While Rick is a kind and fair leader, the Governor is anything but.
> 
> The casting of the legendary character -- also known as Phillip -- has been long awaited by fans of the comics, which will release its 94th issue Feb. 29. The character's sadistic methods of leadership are counter-balanced with a personal struggle involving his daughter.




Note: I never read any of the comic books, I didn't know there were any comic books. All the info I got was from wiki. See attached on who the Governor is.

Brian Blake - Walking Dead Wiki


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think they should have *killed Darrell*, I have a feeling they are going to regret it, I think the kid is bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Daryl?  Or do you mean the kid who's in the barn?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry the hostages name is Randall.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think they should have killed Darrell, I have a feeling they are going to regret it, I think the kid is bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 to 1 the kids group is lead by the 'Governor.' With only 2 episodes left and confirmation that the Governor is casted for season three I think it's a good bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC's 'The Walking Dead' Finds its Governor - Hollywood Reporter
> David Morrissey has been cast to play the evil villain in the third season of the AMC zombie drama based on the comics by Robert Kirkman, the network said Friday.
> 
> In the Image/Skybound comics, Rick and his group encounter the character when they find a new settlement of survivors in Woodbury. While Rick is a kind and fair leader, the Governor is anything but.
> 
> The casting of the legendary character -- also known as Phillip -- has been long awaited by fans of the comics, which will release its 94th issue Feb. 29. The character's sadistic methods of leadership are counter-balanced with a personal struggle involving his daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I never read any of the comic books, I didn't know there were any comic books. All the info I got was from wiki. See attached on who the Governor is.
> 
> Brian Blake - Walking Dead Wiki
Click to expand...


With only 2 episodes left I think its safe to assume all hell is going to break loose, I really think they should have just killed the hostage, I bet he took part in those rapes he told Daryl about.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> I like Carl.  And the fact the he's 'acting out of character' to me says that he is changing because the world around him has changed.  He's no longer the little boy of 6 months ago . . . he's seen friends-turn-walker's heads explode from being shot, he's see lots and lots of death along the way, he thought his own father was dead for a time, he almost died, etc.  What 10 year old kid wouldn't go wondering in the woods, walkers or not?  After shooting all the walkers in the barn (and not encountering any walkers on the farm as of yet), can't you see how Carl would assume he was safe?  And he took Daryl's gun so of course he thought he'd be ok.  Plus, a 10 (or however old old he is) year old kid doesn't need to be watched 24/7.  What is happening is that Carl is growing up fast, a lot faster than if the world hadn't gone to hell, and he's just learned a lesson the hard way.  He should have listened to Rick on this one . . think before you act.  If he had, Daryl would still be alive.
> 
> Dale was the voice of logic and reason and 'humanity' but . . . others have that as well.  He wasn't the only one he was just the most annoying about it.  And in a world of walkers and survival of the fittest, sometimes surviving has to trump logic and reason.  They should have shot that kid when they had the chance.



I think it would have been off the chain if Carl just went into the barn and shot Randall to death.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think they should have *killed Darrell*, I have a feeling they are going to regret it, I think the kid is bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Daryl?  Or do you mean the kid who's in the barn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry the hostages name is Randall.
Click to expand...


I think the kid in the barn is named Randall.

Daryl is Merill's brother.  Daryl rocks the cross bow!

eta:  oh, ha ha didn't quite read all of your post there.  I'm so duh!


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Daryl?  Or do you mean the kid who's in the barn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry the hostages name is Randall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the kid in the barn is named Randall.
> 
> Daryl is Merill's brother.  Daryl rocks the cross bow!
> 
> eta:  oh, ha ha didn't quite read all of your post there.  I'm so duh!
Click to expand...


Its my fault I thought his name was Darrell, although that would be confusing if it was.


----------



## GHook93

Episode 12:
(1) Obviously the kid in the farm escapes. Predictions: They don't catch him and we don't find out what happens to him until next season. (Next season we find out he is the sadistic younger brother of the Governor and that Dale was a fool for wanting to release him).
(2) They search and search, but only come across a herd of Walkers  heading toward the farm.
(3) The other group is not seen. 
(4) At the end of the episode the group gets overrun by Walkers. T-Dog, Otis's Widow and Herschel's son-in-law are killed!

Episode 13: 
(1) Starts out with group trapped in the house aka "Night of the Living Dead."
(2) The group fights there way out, but Carol gets killed.
(3) They come across Morgan, who is glad to see Rick, but informs him Duane got bitten and he left him with his mother.
(4) He leads them to the next safe-zone, the prison.
(5) Morgan introduces Rick to another survivor at the prison, Michonne. From my understanding she was a fan favorite. Not a bad way to end the 2nd season with the introduction of a fan fav!
http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Michonne_(Comic_Series)
(6) The other group is still not seen (will be seen next season when the Governor arrives).


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Episode 12:
> (1) Obviously the kid in the farm escapes. Predictions: They don't catch him and we don't find out what happens to him until next season. (Next season we find out he is the sadistic younger brother of the Governor and that Dale was a fool for wanting to release him).
> (2) They search and search, but only come across a herd of Walkers  heading toward the farm.
> (3) The other group is not seen.
> (4) At the end of the episode the group gets overrun by Walkers. T-Dog, Otis's Widow and Herschel's son-in-law are killed!
> 
> Episode 13:
> (1) Starts out with group trapped in the house aka "Night of the Living Dead."
> (2) The group fights there way out, but Carol gets killed.
> (3) They come across Morgan, who is glad to see Rick, but informs him Duane got bitten and he left him with his mother.
> (4) He leads them to the next safe-zone, the prison.
> (5) Morgan introduces Rick to another survivor at the prison, Michonne. From my understanding she was a fan favorite. Not a bad way to end the 2nd season with the introduction of a fan fav!
> http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Michonne_(Comic_Series)
> (6) The other group is still not seen (will be seen next season when the Governor arrives).



I would like to see the new group this season but I have a feeling your right and they won't show them until next season, which sucks.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think they should have killed Darrell, I have a feeling they are going to regret it, I think the kid is bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 to 1 the kids group is lead by the 'Governor.' With only 2 episodes left and confirmation that the Governor is casted for season three I think it's a good bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMC's 'The Walking Dead' Finds its Governor - Hollywood Reporter
> David Morrissey has been cast to play the evil villain in the third season of the AMC zombie drama based on the comics by Robert Kirkman, the network said Friday.
> 
> In the Image/Skybound comics, Rick and his group encounter the character when they find a new settlement of survivors in Woodbury. While Rick is a kind and fair leader, the Governor is anything but.
> 
> The casting of the legendary character -- also known as Phillip -- has been long awaited by fans of the comics, which will release its 94th issue Feb. 29. The character's sadistic methods of leadership are counter-balanced with a personal struggle involving his daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I never read any of the comic books, I didn't know there were any comic books. All the info I got was from wiki. See attached on who the Governor is.
> 
> Brian Blake - Walking Dead Wiki
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With only 2 episodes left I think its safe to assume all hell is going to break loose, I really think they should have just killed the hostage, I bet he took part in those rapes he told Daryl about.
Click to expand...


Without a doubt. You can tell he was remembering it fondly, forgetting who he was talking to, and then just snap of reality remember it was Daryl and immediately bounced into "I didn't do anything to them."

I think here you will again see that Shane was right, even though his presentation was so poor it turned off people. 

Shane has been right on:
(1) Beating the piss out of Carol's abusive husband.
(2) Blockading the door in the hospital to Rick's room. If he didn't do that then Rick would have been lunch.
(3) Staying back instead of going after Merril. If he didn't stay back more at the camp would have died. Neutral decision, since Rick got the guns.
(3) Not trusting the Doctor at the Disease Control Facility. Remember the good Doctor planned to kill them all in the explosion. Glenn called him a buzz kill, but the Doc almost took out the whole group.
(5) Ending the search for Sophia!
(6) Opening the barn and killing the Walkers.
(7) Stopping Dale from hiding all the guns.
(8) Killing Otis. Otis was running out of gas. No doubt he would have dropped the equipment eventually and his big butt still might not have made it. Even though Shane was limping, Otis still couldn't outrun him. Shane was Carl's best bet to surviving. As a child, Carl's survival was more important than Otis's. 
(9) Eventually killing Randall would have been the right choice.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 12:
> (1) Obviously the kid in the farm escapes. Predictions: They don't catch him and we don't find out what happens to him until next season. (Next season we find out he is the sadistic younger brother of the Governor and that Dale was a fool for wanting to release him).
> (2) They search and search, but only come across a herd of Walkers  heading toward the farm.
> (3) The other group is not seen.
> (4) At the end of the episode the group gets overrun by Walkers. T-Dog, Otis's Widow and Herschel's son-in-law are killed!
> 
> Episode 13:
> (1) Starts out with group trapped in the house aka "Night of the Living Dead."
> (2) The group fights there way out, but Carol gets killed.
> (3) They come across Morgan, who is glad to see Rick, but informs him Duane got bitten and he left him with his mother.
> (4) He leads them to the next safe-zone, the prison.
> (5) Morgan introduces Rick to another survivor at the prison, Michonne. From my understanding she was a fan favorite. Not a bad way to end the 2nd season with the introduction of a fan fav!
> http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Michonne_(Comic_Series)
> (6) The other group is still not seen (will be seen next season when the Governor arrives).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the new group this season but I have a feeling your right and they won't show them until next season, which sucks.
Click to expand...


I would prefer to see a large zombie attack and big fight btw the living and the undead!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 to 1 the kids group is lead by the 'Governor.' With only 2 episodes left and confirmation that the Governor is casted for season three I think it's a good bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I never read any of the comic books, I didn't know there were any comic books. All the info I got was from wiki. See attached on who the Governor is.
> 
> Brian Blake - Walking Dead Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With only 2 episodes left I think its safe to assume all hell is going to break loose, I really think they should have just killed the hostage, I bet he took part in those rapes he told Daryl about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without a doubt. You can tell he was remembering it fondly, forgetting who he was talking to, and then just snap of reality remember it was Daryl and immediately bounced into "I didn't do anything to them."
> 
> I think here you will again see that Shane was right, even though his presentation was work.
> 
> Shane has been right on:
> (1) Beating the piss out of Carol's abusive husband.
> (2) Blockading the door in the hospital to Rick's room. If he didn't do that then Rick would have been lunch.
> (3) Staying back instead of going after Merril. If he didn't stay back more at the camp would have died. Neutral decision, since Rick got the guns.
> (4) Ending the search for Sophia!
> (5) Opening the barn and killing the Walkers.
> (6) Stopping Dale from hiding all the guns.
> (7) Killing Otis. Otis was running out of gas. No doubt he would have dropped the equipment eventually and his big butt still might not have made it. Even though Shane was limping, Otis still couldn't outrun him. Shane was Carl's best bet to surviving. As a child, Carl's survival was more important than Otis's.
> (8) Eventually killing Randall would have been the right choice.
Click to expand...


Shane has pretty much been right about almost everything so far, I agree they are going to regret not killing Randall, that guy is a sneaky little shit and he is just telling them what they want to hear, that guy does not know Maggie, never went to school with her and doesn't know her dad, he just said that to stay alive, and I will put money down that he took part in the rape of those girls also.


----------



## WorldWatcher

High_Gravity said:


> I will put money down that he took part in the rape of those girls also.




Must have missed something, rape of those girls?


>>>>


----------



## High_Gravity

WorldWatcher said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put money down that he took part in the rape of those girls also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have missed something, rape of those girls?
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


He told Darly some of the men in his group raped 2 teenage girls while their father watched, I bet anything Randall took a number and got in line for that rape.


----------



## WorldWatcher

High_Gravity said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put money down that he took part in the rape of those girls also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have missed something, rape of those girls?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He told Darly some of the men in his group raped 2 teenage girls while their father watched, I bet anything Randall took a number and got in line for that rape.
Click to expand...



Ahhh...

Thanks.  Must have missed that dialog.  If that was before the fence impalement on the leg, I'd have just put a bullet in his head instead of bringing him back to the farm.  But it was probably after they got back.


>>>>


----------



## High_Gravity

WorldWatcher said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must have missed something, rape of those girls?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He told Darly some of the men in his group raped 2 teenage girls while their father watched, I bet anything Randall took a number and got in line for that rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...
> 
> Thanks.  Must have missed that dialog.  If that was before the fence impalement on the leg, I'd have just put a bullet in his head instead of bringing him back to the farm.  But it was probably after they got back.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Well in the last episode Darly was beating the shit out of Randall in the barn to get information, thats when Randall told him about the 30 guys and the rape the men took part in, I know theres more he didn't tell Daryl about.


----------



## Montrovant

I don't think Shane has been right about everything.  Especially when you consider the effect some of the decisions he would have made might have on the group, his all pragmatism approach would at best break the group up, and at worst lead to violence (either in the group or possibly with any other people they encounter).  

I didn't get the impression that the prisoner was involved with the rapes from his confession.  If anything he sounded a bit shocked or maybe disgusted when he recounted it.  However, whether or not he can be trusted is a completely separate issue from how he presented the story.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Carl.  And the fact the he's 'acting out of character' to me says that he is changing because the world around him has changed.  He's no longer the little boy of 6 months ago . . . he's seen friends-turn-walker's heads explode from being shot, he's see lots and lots of death along the way, he thought his own father was dead for a time, he almost died, etc.  What 10 year old kid wouldn't go wondering in the woods, walkers or not?  After shooting all the walkers in the barn (and not encountering any walkers on the farm as of yet), can't you see how Carl would assume he was safe?  And he took Daryl's gun so of course he thought he'd be ok.  Plus, a 10 (or however old old he is) year old kid doesn't need to be watched 24/7.  What is happening is that Carl is growing up fast, a lot faster than if the world hadn't gone to hell, and he's just learned a lesson the hard way.  He should have listened to Rick on this one . . think before you act.  If he had, Daryl would still be alive.
> 
> Dale was the voice of logic and reason and 'humanity' but . . . others have that as well.  He wasn't the only one he was just the most annoying about it.  And in a world of walkers and survival of the fittest, sometimes surviving has to trump logic and reason.  They should have shot that kid when they had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would have been off the chain if Carl just went into the barn and shot Randall to death.
Click to expand...


That is what I was thinking when Carl went into the barn that he was planning on killing him!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Carl.  And the fact the he's 'acting out of character' to me says that he is changing because the world around him has changed.  He's no longer the little boy of 6 months ago . . . he's seen friends-turn-walker's heads explode from being shot, he's see lots and lots of death along the way, he thought his own father was dead for a time, he almost died, etc.  What 10 year old kid wouldn't go wondering in the woods, walkers or not?  After shooting all the walkers in the barn (and not encountering any walkers on the farm as of yet), can't you see how Carl would assume he was safe?  And he took Daryl's gun so of course he thought he'd be ok.  Plus, a 10 (or however old old he is) year old kid doesn't need to be watched 24/7.  What is happening is that Carl is growing up fast, a lot faster than if the world hadn't gone to hell, and he's just learned a lesson the hard way.  He should have listened to Rick on this one . . think before you act.  If he had, Daryl would still be alive.
> 
> Dale was the voice of logic and reason and 'humanity' but . . . others have that as well.  He wasn't the only one he was just the most annoying about it.  And in a world of walkers and survival of the fittest, sometimes surviving has to trump logic and reason.  They should have shot that kid when they had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would have been off the chain if Carl just went into the barn and shot Randall to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I was thinking when Carl went into the barn that he was planning on killing him!
Click to expand...


It would have been cool if he did.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> I don't think Shane has been right about everything.  Especially when you consider the effect some of the decisions he would have made might have on the group, his all pragmatism approach would at best break the group up, and at worst lead to violence (either in the group or possibly with any other people they encounter).


That goes along with Andrea's assessment of him. Right decision, wrong approach. He might make the right decision, but his method turns off people.




Montrovant said:


> I didn't get the impression that the prisoner was involved with the rapes from his confession.  If anything he sounded a bit shocked or maybe disgusted when he recounted it.  However, whether or not he can be trusted is a completely separate issue from how he presented the story.


Easily could have gone that way also. We will see.


----------



## GHook93

The Walking Dead - Episode 211 Bonus Segment: Talking Dead &#8211; AMC

Listen to the director, he unvails Randal's character and it's no boy scout! Damn Dale was a fool!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> The Walking Dead - Episode 211 Bonus Segment: Talking Dead  AMC
> 
> Listen to the director, he unvails Randal's character and it's no boy scout! Damn Dale was a fool!



Man I could tell by the way that clown was talking he was no innocent bystander, that kid was shady as hell and they should have let Shane kill him.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> The Walking Dead - Episode 211 Bonus Segment: Talking Dead  AMC
> 
> Listen to the director, he unvails Randal's character and it's no boy scout! Damn Dale was a fool!



No matter now.  He's dead.
Any one of them is now welcome to pick up a gun and blow the kid's head off.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Episode 211 Bonus Segment: Talking Dead &#8211; AMC
> 
> Listen to the director, he unvails Randal's character and it's no boy scout! Damn Dale was a fool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter now.  He's dead.
> Any one of them is now welcome to pick up a gun and blow the kid's head off.
Click to expand...


Wise man once said, "When you have to shoot, then shoot don't talk."
- Tuco in G, B & U

Premise: You only have some many changes to take action, before the tables turn!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUslGSoEH8I]The Good, Bad and the Ugly - Tuco Shoots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Episode 211 Bonus Segment: Talking Dead  AMC
> 
> Listen to the director, he unvails Randal's character and it's no boy scout! Damn Dale was a fool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter now.  He's dead.
> Any one of them is now welcome to pick up a gun and blow the kid's head off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wise man once said, "When you have to shoot, then shoot don't talk."
> - Tuco in G, B & U
> 
> Premise: You only have some many changes to action, before the tables turn
Click to expand...


Exactly the reason why Rick should have put the kid out of his misery when his leg was impailed on the iron bar.  Shoot him and run to save his own life.


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> The Walking Dead - Episode 211 Bonus Segment: Talking Dead  AMC
> 
> Listen to the director, he unvails Randal's character and it's no boy scout! Damn Dale was a fool!



Dale was right, the group is broken.


----------



## Mr.Nick

GHook93 said:


> The Walking Dead - Episode 211 Bonus Segment: Talking Dead &#8211; AMC
> 
> Listen to the director, he unvails Randal's character and it's no boy scout! Damn Dale was a fool!



This is whats wrong with society...

This is why I don't watch TV....


----------



## Againsheila

Mr.Nick said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Episode 211 Bonus Segment: Talking Dead  AMC
> 
> Listen to the director, he unvails Randal's character and it's no boy scout! Damn Dale was a fool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is whats wrong with society...
> 
> This is why I don't watch TV....
Click to expand...


you can't go by what the director says..you have to go by what you see in the show.  In real life, no one is going to tell you what someone's character is ahead of time.

That's why, I just watch the show.  I think it's kind of funny...a zombie soap opera.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Againsheila said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Episode 211 Bonus Segment: Talking Dead  AMC
> 
> Listen to the director, he unvails Randal's character and it's no boy scout! Damn Dale was a fool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is whats wrong with society...
> 
> This is why I don't watch TV....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can't go by what the director says..you have to go by what you see in the show.  In real life, no one is going to tell you what someone's character is ahead of time.
> 
> That's why, I just watch the show.  I think it's kind of funny...a zombie soap opera.
Click to expand...


I don't watch TV...


----------



## Mr.Nick

Evert time I put the TV on I get pissed...

If I put the TV on now all I will see is  progressive talk shows, cops and more progressive talk shows.

Network TV is bullshit...


----------



## Againsheila

Mr.Nick said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is whats wrong with society...
> 
> This is why I don't watch TV....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't go by what the director says..you have to go by what you see in the show.  In real life, no one is going to tell you what someone's character is ahead of time.
> 
> That's why, I just watch the show.  I think it's kind of funny...a zombie soap opera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch TV...
Click to expand...


We'll, I'm getting ready to cancel my cable, too  much money for too few shows I'm willing to watch.  I'm almost better off waiting until they come out on DVD.  

Though I will miss the National Geographic channel.  The Discovery channel isn't what it used to be, nor is The Learning Channel.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Againsheila said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't go by what the director says..you have to go by what you see in the show.  In real life, no one is going to tell you what someone's character is ahead of time.
> 
> That's why, I just watch the show.  I think it's kind of funny...a zombie soap opera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch TV...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll, I'm getting ready to cancel my cable, too  much money for too few shows I'm willing to watch.  I'm almost better off waiting until they come out on DVD.
> 
> Though I will miss the National Geographic channel.  The Discovery channel isn't what it used to be, nor is The Learning Channel.
Click to expand...


It's not about the money - it's the content.

I like some shows like Cold Case, Law & Order, Monk, Psych, Pawn Stars, Bones, Histories Mysteries etc....   I can watch all that shit online tho...


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter now.  He's dead.
> Any one of them is now welcome to pick up a gun and blow the kid's head off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise man once said, "When you have to shoot, then shoot don't talk."
> - Tuco in G, B & U
> 
> Premise: You only have some many changes to action, before the tables turn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly the reason why Rick should have put the kid out of his misery when his leg was impailed on the iron bar.  Shoot him and run to save his own life.
Click to expand...


I would have just left him there with the Walkers.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wise man once said, "When you have to shoot, then shoot don't talk."
> - Tuco in G, B & U
> 
> Premise: You only have some many changes to action, before the tables turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the reason why Rick should have put the kid out of his misery when his leg was impailed on the iron bar.  Shoot him and run to save his own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have just left him there with the Walkers.
Click to expand...


Probably not the best either. Information is power and Randall has it. They won't have known the morals per se of the other group nor would they know their numbers!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the reason why Rick should have put the kid out of his misery when his leg was impailed on the iron bar.  Shoot him and run to save his own life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have just left him there with the Walkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not the best either. Information is power and Randall has it. They won't have known the morals per se of the other group nor would they know their numbers!
Click to expand...


I meant they should have just left him initially when he fell off the building and got his lef caught on the fence, they should not have brought him back to the farm.


----------



## violet

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have just left him there with the Walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not the best either. Information is power and Randall has it. They won't have known the morals per se of the other group nor would they know their numbers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant they should have just left him initially when he fell off the building and got his lef caught on the fence, they should not have brought him back to the farm.
Click to expand...


Gotta agree dead men tell no tales. Taking him put them at risk especially when they knew what the other two of his group members were like. Actually I'm surprised Randall doesn't have gangrene.


----------



## JWBooth

Shane got his, about time. So what is the story on becoming a walker without being bitten? That's a twist I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Awesome!!  I kinda figured Shane was going to bite it since he dies in the comic book.  Loved that Carl did the old 'I'm pointing the gun at you, dad, but really aiming for the walker behind you' trick.

The walker without being bitten  -- the virus is mutating.  Ewwww!

Did you SEE how many walkers there are in the woods??  OMG, run!!

Damn it that next week ends it till October.


----------



## daveman

JWBooth said:


> Shane got his, about time. So what is the story on becoming a walker without being bitten? That's a twist I wasn't expecting.


Me and the wife think Shane was a carrier.  He had to have touched the gang kid's wrist abrasions.


----------



## RoadVirus

FINALLY! Shane got WHACKED! I was freaking out at the TV when Rick was doing the "I'll drop my gun and you drop yours and we can be friends again" thing but was speechless when he all of sudden knifed him. Then i got over it and said "About damn time". 

I think he should have done it a sooner by leaving him in that bus, surrounded by Walkers.

This whole new concept of a mutated Walker virus will make for a good subplot for next season.


----------



## Montrovant

I'll skip the obvious and talk about some smaller things.

How the hell does Andrea get trusted to watch anyone after the shit she pulled?  Not only do I not understand how that seemingly got swept under the rug, but then Rick wants her to watch Shane, when she clearly disagrees with watching him, and she clearly can't be trusted to do what she says she'll do if she disagrees?

I don't know where they are going with the non-bitten dead turning into walkers, but daveman's idea got me thinking.  I don't think it is the case, but what if certain people have been carriers all along and will turn when killed?  The virus or whatever it is doesn't affect them, is basically dormant until they die?  Then, further, what if the baby is Shane's, and he's passed along the virus, and Lori has a little walker growing inside her?  

Carl shooting Shane was good; Carl pointing the gun and not saying a damn word, like, "Look out dad!" was just silly.

They really are dropping like flies here at the end of season 2!


----------



## masquerade

Ding dong the Shane is dead ... the Shane is dead ... Ding dong the bastard Shane is dead .... !!


----------



## WorldWatcher

daveman said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane got his, about time. So what is the story on becoming a walker without being bitten? That's a twist I wasn't expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife think Shane was a carrier.  He had to have touched the gang kid's wrist abrasions.
Click to expand...



Rumor has it on another board, I haven't read the comics, is that the CDC doctor whispered to Rick that everyone already had a low level infection and would turn when they died. 

Basically a living person was healthy enough to keep the low level virus in remission, but when they died it activates.  A guess a bite, which is a massive direct infusion of the virus, then overwhelms the bodies immune system generating an early turn.



>>>>


----------



## CrusaderFrank

After the "Holy Fuck!" of it dies down, what's left?

Shane was a great character and seriously where the fuck did all those walkers in the middle of nowhere come from?  I never read the comic, they probably bring back Darly's brother Meryl


----------



## High_Gravity

I guess at this point everyone has a little bit of the virus in them, people turning into walkers without being bit is a huge problem, I am surprised Shane died the way he did, I thought his character would last at least another season.


----------



## RoadVirus

Montrovant said:


> I don't know where they are going with the non-bitten dead turning into walkers, but daveman's idea got me thinking.  I don't think it is the case, but what if certain people have been carriers all along and will turn when killed?  The virus or whatever it is doesn't affect them, is basically dormant until they die?  Then, further, what if the baby is Shane's, and he's passed along the virus, and Lori has a little walker growing inside her?



First of all, i doubt he's been a carrier of the virus all along. Carrier or not, dormant or not, it could still be detected by a blood test, and thus Jenner would've seen it.

Secondly, if Lori's baby is Shane's, he wouldn't have necessarily passed it to her. In fact, the baby might not be effected at all. As we all know from Biology class, fetuses have added protection from diseases. And in Stephen King's _The Stand_, one of the main characters was pregnant but the father was not immune to the Captain Trips virus, yet the kid survived (barely. In the book, it was indicated the baby was in fact sick when it was born, but was able to eventually wear the virus down).


----------



## JWBooth

WorldWatcher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane got his, about time. So what is the story on becoming a walker without being bitten? That's a twist I wasn't expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife think Shane was a carrier.  He had to have touched the gang kid's wrist abrasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it on another board, I haven't read the comics, is that the CDC doctor whispered to Rick that everyone already had a low level infection and would turn when they died.
> 
> Basically a living person was healthy enough to keep the low level virus in remission, but when they died it activates.  A guess a bite which a massive direct infusion of the virus then overwhelms the bodies immune system generating an early turn.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...

sounds reasonable


----------



## CrusaderFrank

If Lori's baby come out a zombie we'll know its Shanes


----------



## masquerade

CrusaderFrank said:


> If Lori's baby come out a zombie we'll know its Shanes



The baby will never be born.
Something will happen in some future episode in which Lori will lose the baby.


----------



## masquerade

He's dead now and it doesn't matter, but I was pretty pissed off when Lori went to Shane apologizing to him and then to say she didn't know who the baby belonged to.  Talk about giving him some amunition.  But again ... makes no difference now.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> He's dead now and it doesn't matter, but I was pretty pissed off when Lori went to Shane apologizing to him and then to say she didn't know who the baby belonged to.  Talk about giving him some amunition.  But again ... makes no difference now.



Yeah her unloading all that shit on Shane probably made her feel good but it fucked with Shane's head even more, I have to say I am sad Shane is gone, he was one of my favorite characters on the show.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's dead now and it doesn't matter, but I was pretty pissed off when Lori went to Shane apologizing to him and then to say she didn't know who the baby belonged to.  Talk about giving him some amunition.  But again ... makes no difference now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah her unloading all that shit on Shane probably made her feel good but it fucked with Shane's head even more, I have to say I am sad Shane is gone, he was one of my favorite characters on the show.
Click to expand...


Sorry HG.
That's how I was feeling last Sunday when Dale bought the farm.
Last night I celebrated.  Then thought .... hmmmmm .... what new (old) characters will be coming into play now?


----------



## Zoom-boing

So Rick _can't_ shoot the kid Randall, even though Randall admitted to the rape of two girls by his group, even though the group he was with was trying to kill Rick, Hershall and Glenn, even though Randall was shooting at them and even though the group was only 5 miles away and well armed but Rick _can _kill (knife, no less) his partner and best bud Shane because Shane could do what Rick couldn't?



(nice run on sentence up there, eh?  lol)


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> So Rick _can't_ shoot the kid Randall, even though Randall admitted to the rape of two girls by his group, even though the group he was with was trying to kill Rick, Hershall and Glenn, even though Randall was shooting at them and even though the group was only 5 miles away and well armed but Rick _can _kill (knife, no less) his partner and best bud Shane because Shane could do what Rick couldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> (nice run on sentence up there, eh?  lol)



One of the best I've ever read.  Now lemme go back and read it again.


----------



## Zoom-boing

^


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> So Rick _can't_ shoot the kid Randall, even though Randall admitted to the rape of two girls by his group, even though the group he was with was trying to kill Rick, Hershall and Glenn, even though Randall was shooting at them and even though the group was only 5 miles away and well armed but Rick _can _kill (knife, no less) his partner and best bud Shane because Shane could do what Rick couldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> (nice run on sentence up there, eh?  lol)



Different scenarios.
Rick saved the kid, brought him back and then thought about whether to kill him or not.  Last night his survival instincts kicked in, knowing what a nutcase Shane was.

At least that's my take on it.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's dead now and it doesn't matter, but I was pretty pissed off when Lori went to Shane apologizing to him and then to say she didn't know who the baby belonged to.  Talk about giving him some amunition.  But again ... makes no difference now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah her unloading all that shit on Shane probably made her feel good but it fucked with Shane's head even more, I have to say I am sad Shane is gone, he was one of my favorite characters on the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry HG.
> That's how I was feeling last Sunday when Dale bought the farm.
> Last night I celebrated.  Then thought .... hmmmmm .... what new (old) characters will be coming into play now?
Click to expand...


Yeah I think we are going to see a few more characters die next week when the Walkers storm the farm, I think Herschel is going to stay and die fighting for his farm.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> So Rick _can't_ shoot the kid Randall, even though Randall admitted to the rape of two girls by his group, even though the group he was with was trying to kill Rick, Hershall and Glenn, even though Randall was shooting at them and even though the group was only 5 miles away and well armed but Rick _can _kill (knife, no less) his partner and best bud Shane because Shane could do what Rick couldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> (nice run on sentence up there, eh?  lol)



Well to be fair Shane was trying to kill Rick first, Rick had to do it, Shane wanted Ricks wife and kids, and was growing more angry and resentful by the day.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Rick _can't_ shoot the kid Randall, even though Randall admitted to the rape of two girls by his group, even though the group he was with was trying to kill Rick, Hershall and Glenn, even though Randall was shooting at them and even though the group was only 5 miles away and well armed but Rick _can _kill (knife, no less) his partner and best bud Shane because Shane could do what Rick couldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> (nice run on sentence up there, eh?  lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different scenarios.
> Rick saved the kid, brought him back and then thought about whether to kill him or not.  Last night his survival instincts kicked in, knowing what a nutcase Shane was.
> 
> At least that's my take on it.
Click to expand...



I don't think Shane was bonkers, I think Shane had the balls and mentality to do what needed to be done in order to see that the group survived and survival is the only thing that matters at this particular point.  I understand Dale's and Rick's whole 'we can't lose our humanity' pov but . . . until a cure or a lessening of the walker situation occurs nothing should stand in the way of surviving.  Rick's mistake was not shooting the kid when the kid was impaled on the fence.   And this coming from someone who really, really disliked Shane at the end of season one.  Hmmm, guess I changed my mind there!  

Ah well, I figured Shane was going to get knocked off at some point because people had posted that's what happened in the comic.  I hope no one posts anymore from the comics cause I don't want to have an inkling . . I want to be surprised by it all.


----------



## Againsheila

masquerade said:


> He's dead now and it doesn't matter, but I was pretty pissed off when Lori went to Shane apologizing to him and then to say she didn't know who the baby belonged to.  Talk about giving him some amunition.  But again ... makes no difference now.



Especially after that scene with her husband where she was complaining about Shane and saying that baby was her husband's....what is that girl playing at?


----------



## Montrovant

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Rick _can't_ shoot the kid Randall, even though Randall admitted to the rape of two girls by his group, even though the group he was with was trying to kill Rick, Hershall and Glenn, even though Randall was shooting at them and even though the group was only 5 miles away and well armed but Rick _can _kill (knife, no less) his partner and best bud Shane because Shane could do what Rick couldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> (nice run on sentence up there, eh?  lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different scenarios.
> Rick saved the kid, brought him back and then thought about whether to kill him or not.  Last night his survival instincts kicked in, knowing what a nutcase Shane was.
> 
> At least that's my take on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Shane was bonkers, I think Shane had the balls and mentality to do what needed to be done in order to see that the group survived and survival is the only thing that matters at this particular point.  I understand Dale's and Rick's whole 'we can't lose our humanity' pov but . . . until a cure or a lessening of the walker situation occurs nothing should stand in the way of surviving.  Rick's mistake was not shooting the kid when the kid was impaled on the fence.   And this coming from someone who really, really disliked Shane at the end of season one.  Hmmm, guess I changed my mind there!
> 
> Ah well, I figured Shane was going to get knocked off at some point because people had posted that's what happened in the comic.  I hope no one posts anymore from the comics cause I don't want to have an inkling . . I want to be surprised by it all.
Click to expand...


Actually, I think they pretty clearly attempted to show that Shane was losing it.  Look at the scene in the barn before he let the kid go.....the head slapping he did before putting the gun to the kid's head, the panting, I think he was even drooling a bit at one point.....all of that pointed to a man who was losing control of himself.  And, of course, his actions afterward pretty much screamed unhinged.  Thinking there was any chance of getting away with murdering Rick and returning to the group, after everything that had gone on before, was pretty loopy.  The haphazard way he went about it didn't help, either.  No, IMO, the writers/director very much were saying that Shane was not entirely in his right mind in this episode (and really, leading up to this one).

Now, Shane wasn't always wrong.  I just think the idea was that while he might often know the right answer to a problem, his inability to get others to agree with him, coupled with guilt over killing Otis, coupled with his obsession with Lori, led him to finally snap.


----------



## High_Gravity

Montrovant said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different scenarios.
> Rick saved the kid, brought him back and then thought about whether to kill him or not.  Last night his survival instincts kicked in, knowing what a nutcase Shane was.
> 
> At least that's my take on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Shane was bonkers, I think Shane had the balls and mentality to do what needed to be done in order to see that the group survived and survival is the only thing that matters at this particular point.  I understand Dale's and Rick's whole 'we can't lose our humanity' pov but . . . until a cure or a lessening of the walker situation occurs nothing should stand in the way of surviving.  Rick's mistake was not shooting the kid when the kid was impaled on the fence.   And this coming from someone who really, really disliked Shane at the end of season one.  Hmmm, guess I changed my mind there!
> 
> Ah well, I figured Shane was going to get knocked off at some point because people had posted that's what happened in the comic.  I hope no one posts anymore from the comics cause I don't want to have an inkling . . I want to be surprised by it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I think they pretty clearly attempted to show that Shane was losing it.  Look at the scene in the barn before he let the kid go.....the head slapping he did before putting the gun to the kid's head, the panting, I think he was even drooling a bit at one point.....all of that pointed to a man who was losing control of himself.  And, of course, his actions afterward pretty much screamed unhinged.  Thinking there was any chance of getting away with murdering Rick and returning to the group, after everything that had gone on before, was pretty loopy.  The haphazard way he went about it didn't help, either.  No, IMO, the writers/director very much were saying that Shane was not entirely in his right mind in this episode (and really, leading up to this one).
> 
> Now, Shane wasn't always wrong.  I just think the idea was that while he might often know the right answer to a problem, his inability to get others to agree with him, coupled with guilt over killing Otis, coupled with his obsession with Lori, led him to finally snap.
Click to expand...


The way Shane was acting reminded me a Military Veteran who had PTSD, as matter a fact with all the shit he went through, he probably did. Rick was in a coma for a month and missed out on alot of the shit Shane had to go through.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Montrovant said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different scenarios.
> Rick saved the kid, brought him back and then thought about whether to kill him or not.  Last night his survival instincts kicked in, knowing what a nutcase Shane was.
> 
> At least that's my take on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Shane was bonkers, I think Shane had the balls and mentality to do what needed to be done in order to see that the group survived and survival is the only thing that matters at this particular point.  I understand Dale's and Rick's whole 'we can't lose our humanity' pov but . . . until a cure or a lessening of the walker situation occurs nothing should stand in the way of surviving.  Rick's mistake was not shooting the kid when the kid was impaled on the fence.   And this coming from someone who really, really disliked Shane at the end of season one.  Hmmm, guess I changed my mind there!
> 
> Ah well, I figured Shane was going to get knocked off at some point because people had posted that's what happened in the comic.  I hope no one posts anymore from the comics cause I don't want to have an inkling . . I want to be surprised by it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I think they pretty clearly attempted to show that Shane was losing it.  Look at the scene in the barn before he let the kid go.....the head slapping he did before putting the gun to the kid's head, the panting, I think he was even drooling a bit at one point.....all of that pointed to a man who was losing control of himself.  And, of course, his actions afterward pretty much screamed unhinged.  Thinking there was any chance of getting away with murdering Rick and returning to the group, after everything that had gone on before, was pretty loopy.  The haphazard way he went about it didn't help, either.  No, IMO, the writers/director very much were saying that Shane was not entirely in his right mind in this episode (and really, leading up to this one).
> 
> Now, Shane wasn't always wrong.  I just think the idea was that while he might often know the right answer to a problem, his inability to get others to agree with him, coupled with guilt over killing Otis, coupled with his obsession with Lori, led him to finally snap.
Click to expand...


At the end/last night?  I agree  . . . but generally speaking I don't think he was bonkers.  When he blasted the walkers in the barn he did what needed to be done and he did what no one else wanted to do.  Had Shane been with Rick, Hershall and Glenn when Randall and his buddies were blasting them?  Shane would have popped Randall instead of dragging him off the fence.  I'm not sure how guilty he felt about Otis because that was also necessary in order for him to keep Carl alive.  To me, anyway, it was more of a sudden snap last night rather than he was nutso all along.  And yeah, he may have gone about getting people to see his pov poorly but his actions did save people's lives.  

I still don't get the whole obsession thing with Lori.  They made it clear in previous episodes that there wasn't anything between the two of them until after Rick was in a coma in the hospital and they thought he was dead.  Unless there was on Shane's end and I missed that.  I also didn't like how Rick ended up treating Shane . . . it was as if he was talking to a child (it's my way or nothing, you will do as I say, yeah Shane is coming around is what Rick told others) rather than to his partner/adult.   It often seemed to me that he spoke to Shane as a child and to Carl as an adult.


----------



## GHook93

JWBooth said:


> Shane got his, about time. So what is the story on becoming a walker without being bitten? That's a twist I wasn't expecting.



From what I read on wikipedia about WD, that is what happened. Shane's dead corpse that Carl killed was how they found out.

They foreshadowed this when they showed the two dead cops when they went to drop off Randall the first time. No bite marks!


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> So Rick _can't_ shoot the kid Randall, even though Randall admitted to the rape of two girls by his group, even though the group he was with was trying to kill Rick, Hershall and Glenn, even though Randall was shooting at them and even though the group was only 5 miles away and well armed but Rick _can _kill (knife, no less) his partner and best bud Shane because Shane could do what Rick couldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> (nice run on sentence up there, eh?  lol)



That is because the liberal Dale would have agreed with killing Shane, but not with killing a real danger in Randall!

Did I have to bring politics in! Opps!


----------



## Againsheila

Zoom-boing said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Shane was bonkers, I think Shane had the balls and mentality to do what needed to be done in order to see that the group survived and survival is the only thing that matters at this particular point.  I understand Dale's and Rick's whole 'we can't lose our humanity' pov but . . . until a cure or a lessening of the walker situation occurs nothing should stand in the way of surviving.  Rick's mistake was not shooting the kid when the kid was impaled on the fence.   And this coming from someone who really, really disliked Shane at the end of season one.  Hmmm, guess I changed my mind there!
> 
> Ah well, I figured Shane was going to get knocked off at some point because people had posted that's what happened in the comic.  I hope no one posts anymore from the comics cause I don't want to have an inkling . . I want to be surprised by it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think they pretty clearly attempted to show that Shane was losing it.  Look at the scene in the barn before he let the kid go.....the head slapping he did before putting the gun to the kid's head, the panting, I think he was even drooling a bit at one point.....all of that pointed to a man who was losing control of himself.  And, of course, his actions afterward pretty much screamed unhinged.  Thinking there was any chance of getting away with murdering Rick and returning to the group, after everything that had gone on before, was pretty loopy.  The haphazard way he went about it didn't help, either.  No, IMO, the writers/director very much were saying that Shane was not entirely in his right mind in this episode (and really, leading up to this one).
> 
> Now, Shane wasn't always wrong.  I just think the idea was that while he might often know the right answer to a problem, his inability to get others to agree with him, coupled with guilt over killing Otis, coupled with his obsession with Lori, led him to finally snap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the end/last night?  I agree  . . . but generally speaking I don't think he was bonkers.  When he blasted the walkers in the barn he did what needed to be done and he did what no one else wanted to do.  Had Shane been with Rick, Hershall and Glenn when Randall and his buddies were blasting them?  Shane would have popped Randall instead of dragging him off the fence.  *I'm not sure how guilty he felt about Otis because that was also necessary in order for him to keep Carl alive*.  To me, anyway, it was more of a sudden snap last night rather than he was nutso all along.  And yeah, he may have gone about getting people to see his pov poorly but his actions did save people's lives.
> 
> I still don't get the whole obsession thing with Lori.  They made it clear in previous episodes that there wasn't anything between the two of them until after Rick was in a coma in the hospital and they thought he was dead.  Unless there was on Shane's end and I missed that.  I also didn't like how Rick ended up treating Shane . . . it was as if he was talking to a child (it's my way or nothing, you will do as I say, yeah Shane is coming around is what Rick told others) rather than to his partner/adult.   It often seemed to me that he spoke to Shane as a child and to Carl as an adult.
Click to expand...


Otis could have left Shane to die and didn't.  Remember, Shane was injured.  He could have just as easily given himself to the walkers and let Otis take the life saving equipment for Carl.  Nope, Shane was evil.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

The whole Shane vs. everyone was getting old...but damn....killing off his character completely? Don't understand that move.
I would have had him kidnap Carl, believing only he could protect him, and go find another group. That would have made a few interesting shows.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane got his, about time. So what is the story on becoming a walker without being bitten? That's a twist I wasn't expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read on wikipedia about WD, that is what happened. Shane's dead corpse that Carl killed was how they found out.
> 
> They foreshadowed this when they showed the two dead cops when they went to drop off Randall the first time. No bite marks!
Click to expand...


I think the virus can spread via direct blood contact.  Remember last week when Shane sliced his hand open and smeared blood on the inside of the bus door and the walkers blood and goo and slime got all over it then Shane kept doing it?  The virus entered his blood stream then.  At least that's what I think.  Did Randall have any cuts because he was pounding on one of the walkers at the school too.  

I wonder . . . if someone is infected with the virus do they slowly go insane first, showing oddball behavior?  Or was that just Shane pining away for Lori and Lori blowing him off (and not in the good way!)


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ok I still don't understand why Rick killed Shane.  I know Shane was all anger ball and crazy and yeah, he was pointing his gun at Rick.  BUT . . Shane was his partner, his bud and Rick is a COP for crying out loud.  I would have thought he'd try to get the gun from Shane and then the group could nurse him back to mental health.  Oh, what am I saying?  What kind of boring tv that would make!


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Rick _can't_ shoot the kid Randall, even though Randall admitted to the rape of two girls by his group, even though the group he was with was trying to kill Rick, Hershall and Glenn, even though Randall was shooting at them and even though the group was only 5 miles away and well armed but Rick _can _kill (knife, no less) his partner and best bud Shane because Shane could do what Rick couldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> (nice run on sentence up there, eh?  lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because the liberal Dale would have agreed with killing Shane, but not with killing a real danger in Randall!
> 
> Did I have to bring politics in! Opps!
Click to expand...


----------



## Montrovant

Zoom-boing said:


> Ok I still don't understand why Rick killed Shane.  I know Shane was all anger ball and crazy and yeah, he was pointing his gun at Rick.  BUT . . Shane was his partner, his bud and Rick is a COP for crying out loud.  I would have thought he'd try to get the gun from Shane and then the group could nurse him back to mental health.  Oh, what am I saying?  What kind of boring tv that would make!



If you'll remember, he had that conversation with Lori where she compared how Rick felt about doing anything to protect his family to how Shane felt about Lori and Carl, and that he thought the baby was going to be his.  Rick already had an idea that Shane being around was dangerous.  I think he tried to smooth things over but it was always in his mind that things were reaching a head and one of them would probably end up dead.


----------



## daveman

WorldWatcher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane got his, about time. So what is the story on becoming a walker without being bitten? That's a twist I wasn't expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife think Shane was a carrier.  He had to have touched the gang kid's wrist abrasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it on another board, I haven't read the comics, is that the CDC doctor whispered to Rick that everyone already had a low level infection and would turn when they died.
> 
> Basically a living person was healthy enough to keep the low level virus in remission, but when they died it activates.  A guess a bite, which is a massive direct infusion of the virus, then overwhelms the bodies immune system generating an early turn.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...

That certainly sounds reasonable.


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> Ok I still don't understand why Rick killed Shane.  I know Shane was all anger ball and crazy and yeah, he was pointing his gun at Rick.  BUT . . Shane was his partner, his bud and Rick is a COP for crying out loud.  I would have thought he'd try to get the gun from Shane and then the group could nurse him back to mental health.  Oh, what am I saying?  What kind of boring tv that would make!



You killed Otis...Strike 1
You tried to kill me....Strike 2
You try to kill me again...Strike 3. Okay, you're officially more trouble then your worth, you need to die now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think they pretty clearly attempted to show that Shane was losing it.  Look at the scene in the barn before he let the kid go.....the head slapping he did before putting the gun to the kid's head, the panting, I think he was even drooling a bit at one point.....all of that pointed to a man who was losing control of himself.  And, of course, his actions afterward pretty much screamed unhinged.  Thinking there was any chance of getting away with murdering Rick and returning to the group, after everything that had gone on before, was pretty loopy.  The haphazard way he went about it didn't help, either.  No, IMO, the writers/director very much were saying that Shane was not entirely in his right mind in this episode (and really, leading up to this one).
> 
> Now, Shane wasn't always wrong.  I just think the idea was that while he might often know the right answer to a problem, his inability to get others to agree with him, coupled with guilt over killing Otis, coupled with his obsession with Lori, led him to finally snap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end/last night?  I agree  . . . but generally speaking I don't think he was bonkers.  When he blasted the walkers in the barn he did what needed to be done and he did what no one else wanted to do.  Had Shane been with Rick, Hershall and Glenn when Randall and his buddies were blasting them?  Shane would have popped Randall instead of dragging him off the fence.  *I'm not sure how guilty he felt about Otis because that was also necessary in order for him to keep Carl alive*.  To me, anyway, it was more of a sudden snap last night rather than he was nutso all along.  And yeah, he may have gone about getting people to see his pov poorly but his actions did save people's lives.
> 
> I still don't get the whole obsession thing with Lori.  They made it clear in previous episodes that there wasn't anything between the two of them until after Rick was in a coma in the hospital and they thought he was dead.  Unless there was on Shane's end and I missed that.  I also didn't like how Rick ended up treating Shane . . . it was as if he was talking to a child (it's my way or nothing, you will do as I say, yeah Shane is coming around is what Rick told others) rather than to his partner/adult.   It often seemed to me that he spoke to Shane as a child and to Carl as an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Otis could have left Shane to die and didn't.  Remember, Shane was injured.  He could have just as easily given himself to the walkers and let Otis take the life saving equipment for Carl.  Nope, Shane was evil.
Click to expand...


Well Otis was the one who shot Carl in the first place, why should Shane sacrifice himself for Otis's mistake?


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Ok I still don't understand why Rick killed Shane.  I know Shane was all anger ball and crazy and yeah, he was pointing his gun at Rick.  BUT . . Shane was his partner, his bud and Rick is a COP for crying out loud.  I would have thought he'd try to get the gun from Shane and then the group could nurse him back to mental health.  Oh, what am I saying?  What kind of boring tv that would make!



I don't like that Shane is gone either but Shane was pointing a gun at him, and he wanted to take everything Rick had, Lori, Carl, the new baby etc. when another man wants to take your family from you, you have to act.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I still don't understand why Rick killed Shane.  I know Shane was all anger ball and crazy and yeah, he was pointing his gun at Rick.  BUT . . Shane was his partner, his bud and Rick is a COP for crying out loud.  I would have thought he'd try to get the gun from Shane and then the group could nurse him back to mental health.  Oh, what am I saying?  What kind of boring tv that would make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that Shane is gone either but Shane was pointing a gun at him, and he wanted to take everything Rick had, Lori, Carl, the new baby etc. when another man wants to take your family from you, you have to act.
Click to expand...


Side note: Next week looks like one for the books? HG, you still prefer a fight btw Rick's group and the other group or Rick's group and a herd of Walkers?

Truth be told Shane would have been very helpful in the upcoming fight!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I still don't understand why Rick killed Shane.  I know Shane was all anger ball and crazy and yeah, he was pointing his gun at Rick.  BUT . . Shane was his partner, his bud and Rick is a COP for crying out loud.  I would have thought he'd try to get the gun from Shane and then the group could nurse him back to mental health.  Oh, what am I saying?  What kind of boring tv that would make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that Shane is gone either but Shane was pointing a gun at him, and he wanted to take everything Rick had, Lori, Carl, the new baby etc. when another man wants to take your family from you, you have to act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Side note: Next week looks like one for the books? HG, you still prefer a fight btw Rick's group and the other group or Rick's group and a herd of Walkers?
> 
> Truth be told Shane would have been very helpful in the upcoming fight!
Click to expand...


At this point its best for the group to avoid a fight with the other group, now that Shane and Dale are dead they would get routed if they had to go into combat with the other group, they would stand a better chance against the Walkers, thats where it looks like they are heading anyways, that herd of walkers is descending right on that farm.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Montrovant said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I still don't understand why Rick killed Shane.  I know Shane was all anger ball and crazy and yeah, he was pointing his gun at Rick.  BUT . . Shane was his partner, his bud and Rick is a COP for crying out loud.  I would have thought he'd try to get the gun from Shane and then the group could nurse him back to mental health.  Oh, what am I saying?  What kind of boring tv that would make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll remember, he had that conversation with Lori where she compared how Rick felt about doing anything to protect his family to how Shane felt about Lori and Carl, and that he thought the baby was going to be his.  Rick already had an idea that Shane being around was dangerous.  I think he tried to smooth things over but it was always in his mind that things were reaching a head and one of them would probably end up dead.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I get all that.  What I'm not getting is that Shane and Lori did not have anything going on prior to this whole apocalypse, right?   They think Rick is dead so they hook up what, once or twice and suddenly Shane is all bug-eyed in love with Lori?  That's what I never quite got.  Whether it was the acting or the writing or both . . .don't know.  I guess a larger part of his silent, brooding anger and good-ole boy bullying was because Rick came back and he could no longer have Lori?  And whatever Lori felt for Shane was just an 'in the moment' type thing once Rick came back.  I just figured that once Rick returned that Shane would realize that Lori and Carl were not his responsibility any more.  I just didn't think they portrayed Shane's angst over all things Lori very well or at least, I didn't see it as such a driving reason behind Shane's angerball behavior.  They could have made it more clear rather than going the (to me) subtle route.  I surmised that Shane's behavior was due to his feelings for Lori, and her lack of feelings returned, but was never really sure, you know?


----------



## Zoom-boing

RoadVirus said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I still don't understand why Rick killed Shane.  I know Shane was all anger ball and crazy and yeah, he was pointing his gun at Rick.  BUT . . Shane was his partner, his bud and Rick is a COP for crying out loud.  I would have thought he'd try to get the gun from Shane and then the group could nurse him back to mental health.  Oh, what am I saying?  What kind of boring tv that would make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You killed Otis...Strike 1
> You tried to kill me....Strike 2
> You try to kill me again...Strike 3. Okay, you're officially more trouble then your worth, you need to die now.
Click to expand...


And Shane died in the comic so they kept true to that part of the story.  

I still think that Rick could have tried harder with Shane and I still find it odd that he could make the decision to murder Shane but not Randall.  Ah well!

Having said all that?  The Rick of six months ago would have saved Shane but Rick has changed from that person who he was, as have the others.  They don't have a choice, do they?


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that Shane is gone either but Shane was pointing a gun at him, and he wanted to take everything Rick had, Lori, Carl, the new baby etc. when another man wants to take your family from you, you have to act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: Next week looks like one for the books? HG, you still prefer a fight btw Rick's group and the other group or Rick's group and a herd of Walkers?
> 
> Truth be told Shane would have been very helpful in the upcoming fight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point its best for the group to avoid a fight with the other group, now that Shane and Dale are dead they would get routed if they had to go into combat with the other group, they would stand a better chance against the Walkers, thats where it looks like they are heading anyways, that herd of walkers is descending right on that farm.
Click to expand...


We won't see the other group until next season and they will be run by the Governor!


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: Next week looks like one for the books? HG, you still prefer a fight btw Rick's group and the other group or Rick's group and a herd of Walkers?
> 
> Truth be told Shane would have been very helpful in the upcoming fight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point its best for the group to avoid a fight with the other group, now that Shane and Dale are dead they would get routed if they had to go into combat with the other group, they would stand a better chance against the Walkers, thats where it looks like they are heading anyways, that herd of walkers is descending right on that farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We won't see the other group until next season and they will be run by the Governor!
Click to expand...

We all know some characters aren't going to make it. Who gets bitten killed on the season 2 finale? Here is what I think


Save bet to live:
Rick (Main character)
Carl (they are not killing 2 kids in one show)
Lori (Too taboo to kill pregnant women)
Glenn (He has a big storyline)

More likely to live than die:
Daryl (Fan favorite)
Maggie (I think they will want to build on the Glenn/Maggie relationship)
Andrea (A main character, they already killed off Dale and Shane, I don't think they will kill another character)

Less Likely to live:
Herschel (He is a good character and I think the producers know that, but then again, he seems like a stubborn man ready to do anything to protect his farm)
T-Dogg (He really didn't have a big role or story this season. He was mainly in the background or a no show. Sees like a logical choice to kill off. Althrough they could be saving a good storyline for him for next season, just like they did for Glenn Season 2)
Herschel's Other Daughter (They might keep her around or they might let her die. Not a big character)

Human Happy:
Otis's Wife (Background character who is Walker food)
Carol (Without a daughter, I see them knocking her off. I actually like her character, so I am sorry to see her go)


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point its best for the group to avoid a fight with the other group, now that Shane and Dale are dead they would get routed if they had to go into combat with the other group, they would stand a better chance against the Walkers, thats where it looks like they are heading anyways, that herd of walkers is descending right on that farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't see the other group until next season and they will be run by the Governor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know some characters aren't going to make it. Who gets bitten killed on the season 2 finale? Here is what I think
> 
> 
> Save bet to live:
> Rick (Main character)
> Carl (they are not killing 2 kids in one show)
> Lori (Too taboo to kill pregnant women)
> Glenn (He has a big storyline)
> 
> More likely to live than die:
> Daryl (Fan favorite)
> Maggie (I think they will want to build on the Glenn/Maggie relationship)
> Andrea (A main character, they already killed off Dale and Shane, I don't think they will kill another character)
> 
> Less Likely to live:
> Herschel (He is a good character and I think the producers know that, but then again, he seems like a stubborn man ready to do anything to protect his farm)
> T-Dogg (He really didn't have a big role or story this season. He was mainly in the background or a no show. Sees like a logical choice to kill off. Althrough they could be saving a good storyline for him for next season, just like they did for Glenn Season 2)
> Herschel's Other Daughter (They might keep her around or they might let her die. Not a big character)
> 
> Human Happy:
> Otis's Wife (Background character who is Walker food)
> Carol (Without a daughter, I see them knocking her off. I actually like her character, so I am sorry to see her go)
Click to expand...


Yeah I think Herschel is going to make his last stand at his farm, I can also see Carol dying, Otis's wife, step son, maybe T Dog too, they are going to take some heavy losses.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won't see the other group until next season and they will be run by the Governor!
> 
> 
> 
> We all know some characters aren't going to make it. Who gets bitten killed on the season 2 finale? Here is what I think
> 
> 
> Save bet to live:
> Rick (Main character)
> Carl (they are not killing 2 kids in one show)
> Lori (Too taboo to kill pregnant women)
> Glenn (He has a big storyline)
> 
> More likely to live than die:
> Daryl (Fan favorite)
> Maggie (I think they will want to build on the Glenn/Maggie relationship)
> Andrea (A main character, they already killed off Dale and Shane, I don't think they will kill another character)
> 
> Less Likely to live:
> Herschel (He is a good character and I think the producers know that, but then again, he seems like a stubborn man ready to do anything to protect his farm)
> T-Dogg (He really didn't have a big role or story this season. He was mainly in the background or a no show. Sees like a logical choice to kill off. Althrough they could be saving a good storyline for him for next season, just like they did for Glenn Season 2)
> Herschel's Other Daughter (They might keep her around or they might let her die. Not a big character)
> 
> Human Happy:
> Otis's Wife (Background character who is Walker food)
> Carol (Without a daughter, I see them knocking her off. I actually like her character, so I am sorry to see her go)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I think Herschel is going to make his last stand at his farm, I can also see Carol dying, Otis's wife, step son, maybe T Dog too, they are going to take some heavy losses.
Click to expand...


I forgot about Jim. He is Walker food foresure. It if was up to me I would have it this way.

Live:
Rick, Carl, Glenn, Maggie, Herschel, Andrea, Daryl, T-Dog

Kill:
Lori (hate her character), Carol (seem like time for her to go, although I like her character), Jim, Herschel's other daughter and Otis's widow


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know some characters aren't going to make it. Who gets bitten killed on the season 2 finale? Here is what I think
> 
> 
> Save bet to live:
> Rick (Main character)
> Carl (they are not killing 2 kids in one show)
> Lori (Too taboo to kill pregnant women)
> Glenn (He has a big storyline)
> 
> More likely to live than die:
> Daryl (Fan favorite)
> Maggie (I think they will want to build on the Glenn/Maggie relationship)
> Andrea (A main character, they already killed off Dale and Shane, I don't think they will kill another character)
> 
> Less Likely to live:
> Herschel (He is a good character and I think the producers know that, but then again, he seems like a stubborn man ready to do anything to protect his farm)
> T-Dogg (He really didn't have a big role or story this season. He was mainly in the background or a no show. Sees like a logical choice to kill off. Althrough they could be saving a good storyline for him for next season, just like they did for Glenn Season 2)
> Herschel's Other Daughter (They might keep her around or they might let her die. Not a big character)
> 
> Human Happy:
> Otis's Wife (Background character who is Walker food)
> Carol (Without a daughter, I see them knocking her off. I actually like her character, so I am sorry to see her go)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think Herschel is going to make his last stand at his farm, I can also see Carol dying, Otis's wife, step son, maybe T Dog too, they are going to take some heavy losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgot about Jim. He is Walker food foresure. It if was up to me I would have it this way.
> 
> Live:
> Rick, Carl, Glenn, Maggie, Herschel, Andrea, Daryl, T-Dog
> 
> Kill:
> Lori (hate her character), Carol (seem like time for her to go, although I like her character), Jim, Herschel's other daughter and Otis's widow
Click to expand...


Even though we are losing alot of cast members now this opens the door for new characters next season, and maybe some character development on T Dog if he makes it past next week, it would be cool if they run into some survivors from the Miltary, alot of those guys seem to have died in the initial assault.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won't see the other group until next season and they will be run by the Governor!
> 
> 
> 
> We all know some characters aren't going to make it. Who gets bitten killed on the season 2 finale? Here is what I think
> 
> 
> Save bet to live:
> Rick (Main character)
> Carl (they are not killing 2 kids in one show)
> Lori (Too taboo to kill pregnant women)
> Glenn (He has a big storyline)
> 
> More likely to live than die:
> Daryl (Fan favorite)
> Maggie (I think they will want to build on the Glenn/Maggie relationship)
> Andrea (A main character, they already killed off Dale and Shane, I don't think they will kill another character)
> 
> Less Likely to live:
> Herschel (He is a good character and I think the producers know that, but then again, he seems like a stubborn man ready to do anything to protect his farm)
> T-Dogg (He really didn't have a big role or story this season. He was mainly in the background or a no show. Sees like a logical choice to kill off. Althrough they could be saving a good storyline for him for next season, just like they did for Glenn Season 2)
> Herschel's Other Daughter (They might keep her around or they might let her die. Not a big character)
> 
> Human Happy:
> Otis's Wife (Background character who is Walker food)
> Carol (Without a daughter, I see them knocking her off. I actually like her character, so I am sorry to see her go)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I think Herschel is going to make his last stand at his farm, I can also see Carol dying, Otis's wife, step son, maybe T Dog too, they are going to take some heavy losses.
Click to expand...


They wouldn't have to take such heavy losses if they all can get in the house, lock the doors and stay as quiet as they can.  Thinking back to the first season with the black guy and his son locked up in the house.  Sorry, I can't remember their names.  Anywho ... the walkers zombied around ... mindless and hungry but they never broke into the house.  I'm thinking guns will be blazing on the farm and all hell is going to break loose.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know some characters aren't going to make it. Who gets bitten killed on the season 2 finale? Here is what I think
> 
> 
> Save bet to live:
> Rick (Main character)
> Carl (they are not killing 2 kids in one show)
> Lori (Too taboo to kill pregnant women)
> Glenn (He has a big storyline)
> 
> More likely to live than die:
> Daryl (Fan favorite)
> Maggie (I think they will want to build on the Glenn/Maggie relationship)
> Andrea (A main character, they already killed off Dale and Shane, I don't think they will kill another character)
> 
> Less Likely to live:
> Herschel (He is a good character and I think the producers know that, but then again, he seems like a stubborn man ready to do anything to protect his farm)
> T-Dogg (He really didn't have a big role or story this season. He was mainly in the background or a no show. Sees like a logical choice to kill off. Althrough they could be saving a good storyline for him for next season, just like they did for Glenn Season 2)
> Herschel's Other Daughter (They might keep her around or they might let her die. Not a big character)
> 
> Human Happy:
> Otis's Wife (Background character who is Walker food)
> Carol (Without a daughter, I see them knocking her off. I actually like her character, so I am sorry to see her go)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think Herschel is going to make his last stand at his farm, I can also see Carol dying, Otis's wife, step son, maybe T Dog too, they are going to take some heavy losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgot about Jim. He is Walker food foresure. It if was up to me I would have it this way.
> 
> Live:
> Rick, Carl, Glenn, Maggie, Herschel, Andrea, Daryl, T-Dog
> 
> Kill:
> Lori (hate her character), Carol (seem like time for her to go, although I like her character), Jim, Herschel's other daughter and Otis's widow
Click to expand...


The only thing I would change would be that Carol lives.  I don't mind her so much.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know some characters aren't going to make it. Who gets bitten killed on the season 2 finale? Here is what I think
> 
> 
> Save bet to live:
> Rick (Main character)
> Carl (they are not killing 2 kids in one show)
> Lori (Too taboo to kill pregnant women)
> Glenn (He has a big storyline)
> 
> More likely to live than die:
> Daryl (Fan favorite)
> Maggie (I think they will want to build on the Glenn/Maggie relationship)
> Andrea (A main character, they already killed off Dale and Shane, I don't think they will kill another character)
> 
> Less Likely to live:
> Herschel (He is a good character and I think the producers know that, but then again, he seems like a stubborn man ready to do anything to protect his farm)
> T-Dogg (He really didn't have a big role or story this season. He was mainly in the background or a no show. Sees like a logical choice to kill off. Althrough they could be saving a good storyline for him for next season, just like they did for Glenn Season 2)
> Herschel's Other Daughter (They might keep her around or they might let her die. Not a big character)
> 
> Human Happy:
> Otis's Wife (Background character who is Walker food)
> Carol (Without a daughter, I see them knocking her off. I actually like her character, so I am sorry to see her go)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think Herschel is going to make his last stand at his farm, I can also see Carol dying, Otis's wife, step son, maybe T Dog too, they are going to take some heavy losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wouldn't have to take such heavy losses if they all can get in the house, lock the doors and stay as quiet as they can.  Thinking back to the first season with the black guy and his son locked up in the house.  Sorry, I can't remember their names.  Anywho ... the walkers zombied around ... mindless and hungry but they never broke into the house.  I'm thinking guns will be blazing on the farm and all hell is going to break loose.
Click to expand...


That is a possibility, however I think the Walkers are going to chase Rick, Carl, Glen and Daryl back to the house so they know they are in there, plus the Black guy and his son never really had a herd of walkers this size come around their house. I think you are right in the fact that all hell is going to break loose and there is going to be a massive fire fight.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know some characters aren't going to make it. Who gets bitten killed on the season 2 finale? Here is what I think
> 
> 
> Save bet to live:
> Rick (Main character)
> Carl (they are not killing 2 kids in one show)
> Lori (Too taboo to kill pregnant women)
> Glenn (He has a big storyline)
> 
> More likely to live than die:
> Daryl (Fan favorite)
> Maggie (I think they will want to build on the Glenn/Maggie relationship)
> Andrea (A main character, they already killed off Dale and Shane, I don't think they will kill another character)
> 
> Less Likely to live:
> Herschel (He is a good character and I think the producers know that, but then again, he seems like a stubborn man ready to do anything to protect his farm)
> T-Dogg (He really didn't have a big role or story this season. He was mainly in the background or a no show. Sees like a logical choice to kill off. Althrough they could be saving a good storyline for him for next season, just like they did for Glenn Season 2)
> Herschel's Other Daughter (They might keep her around or they might let her die. Not a big character)
> 
> Human Happy:
> Otis's Wife (Background character who is Walker food)
> Carol (Without a daughter, I see them knocking her off. I actually like her character, so I am sorry to see her go)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think Herschel is going to make his last stand at his farm, I can also see Carol dying, Otis's wife, step son, maybe T Dog too, they are going to take some heavy losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I forgot about Jim.* He is Walker food foresure. It if was up to me I would have it this way.
> 
> Live:
> Rick, Carl, Glenn, Maggie, Herschel, Andrea, Daryl, T-Dog
> 
> Kill:
> Lori (hate her character), Carol (seem like time for her to go, although I like her character), Jim, Herschel's other daughter and Otis's widow
Click to expand...


Who's Jim?  Wasn't he the one they left on the side of the road?  

Except for Maggie, Herhsall's family is totally background to me.  The one guy was hammering boards on the house and a blond walked by . . . . I'm like 'who are they again'?  lol


----------



## Zoom-boing

Oh and I do NOT want them to kill Daryl off.  He's the best!


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think Herschel is going to make his last stand at his farm, I can also see Carol dying, Otis's wife, step son, maybe T Dog too, they are going to take some heavy losses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I forgot about Jim.* He is Walker food foresure. It if was up to me I would have it this way.
> 
> Live:
> Rick, Carl, Glenn, Maggie, Herschel, Andrea, Daryl, T-Dog
> 
> Kill:
> Lori (hate her character), Carol (seem like time for her to go, although I like her character), Jim, Herschel's other daughter and Otis's widow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's Jim?  Wasn't he the one they left on the side of the road?
> 
> Except for Maggie, Herhsall's family is totally background to me.  The one guy was hammering boards on the house and a blond walked by . . . . I'm like 'who are they again'?  lol
Click to expand...


I have a feeling Herschel and most of his family will die this Sunday, except for Maggie and maybe her sister.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Oh and I do NOT want them to kill Daryl off.  He's the best!



Daryl is Rick's Lieutenant now, since Shane and Dale are dead Daryl has become even more valuable.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Gang of 30 pulls up in the middle of the fire fight. 

All but Rick and the male leader of the rogue gang are killed, they wander aimlessly until they land at at Starbucks that has a TV that plays one rerun of "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy" over and over and over, they decide to redecorate the coffee shop. 

In the middle of the night zombies come in and tell them, "We love what you've done with the place! And on such a small budget!!"


----------



## Againsheila

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end/last night?  I agree  . . . but generally speaking I don't think he was bonkers.  When he blasted the walkers in the barn he did what needed to be done and he did what no one else wanted to do.  Had Shane been with Rick, Hershall and Glenn when Randall and his buddies were blasting them?  Shane would have popped Randall instead of dragging him off the fence.  *I'm not sure how guilty he felt about Otis because that was also necessary in order for him to keep Carl alive*.  To me, anyway, it was more of a sudden snap last night rather than he was nutso all along.  And yeah, he may have gone about getting people to see his pov poorly but his actions did save people's lives.
> 
> I still don't get the whole obsession thing with Lori.  They made it clear in previous episodes that there wasn't anything between the two of them until after Rick was in a coma in the hospital and they thought he was dead.  Unless there was on Shane's end and I missed that.  I also didn't like how Rick ended up treating Shane . . . it was as if he was talking to a child (it's my way or nothing, you will do as I say, yeah Shane is coming around is what Rick told others) rather than to his partner/adult.   It often seemed to me that he spoke to Shane as a child and to Carl as an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otis could have left Shane to die and didn't.  Remember, Shane was injured.  He could have just as easily given himself to the walkers and let Otis take the life saving equipment for Carl.  Nope, Shane was evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Otis was the one who shot Carl in the first place, why should Shane sacrifice himself for Otis's mistake?
Click to expand...


Otis shot the deer, the bullet went through the deer and hit Carl, how was Otis suppose to know people were standing so close to the deer?  Remember, we got walkers......

Bet it'll be a pretty lean winter with their prime hunter gone.  


So instead, Shane shoots Otis, and not even dead, he shoots him in the leg so that he will suffer a HORRIBLE death.  Meanwhile Shane limps on out of there and back to the farm.  This to the guy who when Shane was injured, refused to leave him to the walkers.

I sure don't want you at my back in the apocolypse...you'll stab my back and take my food and somehow think you are justified.

Shane never had anyone's back but his own.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Otis could have left Shane to die and didn't.  Remember, Shane was injured.  He could have just as easily given himself to the walkers and let Otis take the life saving equipment for Carl.  Nope, Shane was evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Otis was the one who shot Carl in the first place, why should Shane sacrifice himself for Otis's mistake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Otis shot the deer, the bullet went through the deer and hit Carl, how was Otis suppose to know people were standing so close to the deer?  Remember, we got walkers......
> 
> Bet it'll be a pretty lean winter with their prime hunter gone.
> 
> 
> So instead, Shane shoots Otis, and not even dead, he shoots him in the leg so that he will suffer a HORRIBLE death.  Meanwhile Shane limps on out of there and back to the farm.  This to the guy who when Shane was injured, refused to leave him to the walkers.
> 
> I sure don't want you at my back in the apocolypse...you'll stab my back and take my food and somehow think you are justified.
> 
> Shane never had anyone's back but his own.
Click to expand...


Well if they were going to stay at the farm Daryl could take over the hunting duties, although the Walkers are eating up Herschel's cattle left and right. Nevertheless it looks like there is going to be a big shoot out with alot of people dying this Sunday, and this will probably be the last episode showing them at the farm.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I forgot about Jim.* He is Walker food foresure. It if was up to me I would have it this way.
> 
> Live:
> Rick, Carl, Glenn, Maggie, Herschel, Andrea, Daryl, T-Dog
> 
> Kill:
> Lori (hate her character), Carol (seem like time for her to go, although I like her character), Jim, Herschel's other daughter and Otis's widow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's Jim?  Wasn't he the one they left on the side of the road?
> 
> Except for Maggie, Herhsall's family is totally background to me.  The one guy was hammering boards on the house and a blond walked by . . . . I'm like 'who are they again'?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Herschel and most of his family will die this Sunday, except for Maggie and maybe her sister.
Click to expand...


Herschel's falling could have been foreshadowed with him giving Glenn his pocket watch!


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's Jim?  Wasn't he the one they left on the side of the road?
> 
> Except for Maggie, Herhsall's family is totally background to me.  The one guy was hammering boards on the house and a blond walked by . . . . I'm like 'who are they again'?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Herschel and most of his family will die this Sunday, except for Maggie and maybe her sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herschel's falling could have been foreshadowed with him giving Glenn his pocket watch!
Click to expand...


I was wondering about that at the time.  It didn't really fit in with the plot line of the episode.

I was hoping they'd keep the farm, wandering is much more dangerous and where do they get food?


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> Less Likely to live:
> Herschel (He is a good character and I think the producers know that, but then again, he seems like a stubborn man ready to do anything to protect his farm)
> T-Dogg (He really didn't have a big role or story this season. He was mainly in the background or a no show. Sees like a logical choice to kill off. Althrough they could be saving a good storyline for him for next season, just like they did for Glenn Season 2)
> 
> Human Happy:
> Carol (Without a daughter, I see them knocking her off. I actually like her character, so I am sorry to see her go)



I agree on Herschel. He'll probably go out guns a blazin after telling Rick to "take care of my daughters".
T-Dog....disagree. 3 main characters being whacked is plenty for one season. Besides, he has potential to add to the storyline.
Carol...also disagree. See T-Dog for reasons. Maybe the group finds a little girl survivor she can adopt and she won't be so melancholy.


----------



## RoadVirus

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I do NOT want them to kill Daryl off.  He's the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl is Rick's Lieutenant now, since Shane and Dale are dead Daryl has become even more valuable.
Click to expand...


Daryl would be a hell of a lot more reliable then Shane as a right-hand man. At least you wouldn't have to worry about him shooting you in the back.


----------



## WorldWatcher

RoadVirus said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less Likely to live:
> Herschel (He is a good character and I think the producers know that, but then again, he seems like a stubborn man ready to do anything to protect his farm)
> T-Dogg (He really didn't have a big role or story this season. He was mainly in the background or a no show. Sees like a logical choice to kill off. Althrough they could be saving a good storyline for him for next season, just like they did for Glenn Season 2)
> 
> Human Happy:
> Carol (Without a daughter, I see them knocking her off. I actually like her character, so I am sorry to see her go)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on Herschel. He'll probably go out guns a blazin after telling Rick to "take care of my daughters".
> T-Dog....disagree. 3 main characters being whacked is plenty for one season. Besides, he has potential to add to the storyline.
> Carol...also disagree. See T-Dog for reasons. Maybe the group finds a little girl survivor she can adopt and she won't be so melancholy.
Click to expand...



If Carol survives the upcoming Walker Herd, I think she will take Dale's place as the conscience of the group.


>>>>


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Now that we know the virus has evolved...there is a possible storyline
What about this...the coming walker storm maybe only kills one or two at most...maybe no one. But several of them came into contact with them. Rick and Daryl now know that you can be infected without a bite. 
What do they do with the ones that came into contact?


----------



## Zoom-boing

iamwhatiseem said:


> Now that we know the virus has evolved...there is a possible storyline
> What about this...the coming walker storm maybe only kills one or two at most...maybe no one. But several of them came into contact with them. Rick and Daryl now know that you can be infected without a bite. *
> What do they do with the ones that came into contact?*



Nothing, they're not walkers unless they die.  Then?  Double tap to the head.


----------



## RoadVirus

WorldWatcher said:


> If Carol survives the upcoming Walker Herd, I think she will take Dale's place as the conscience of the group.



Didn't think about that. Although she didn't show much conscience when it came to deciding Randall's fate.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Carol survives the upcoming Walker Herd, I think she will take Dale's place as the conscience of the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think about that. Although she didn't show much conscience when it came to deciding Randall's fate.
Click to expand...


She didn't seem to want to be bothered with it at all, and Dale let her know that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

They need a religious leader. They need someone, I hope one of the women -- and I'm rooting for Carol, to take a stand for what's left of the human race. 

Dale was obnoxious, Carol would be divine, their Mary Magdalene.

The show right now is in danger of falling into the abyss that swallowed "Millennium" and "Weeds" and countless other shows: it either lost or never had a soul.  Sure fear is a first reaction and helps them survive, but if you base you civilization on fear, you don't get Rome at its height, you get Detroit 2012.

The show needs a stable center.


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> They need a religious leader. They need someone, I hope one of the women -- and I'm rooting for Carol, to take a stand for what's left of the human race.
> 
> Dale was obnoxious, Carol would be divine, their Mary Magdalene.
> 
> The show right now is in danger of falling into the abyss that swallowed "Millennium" and "Weeds" and countless other shows: it either lost or never had a soul.  Sure fear is a first reaction and helps them survive, but if you base you civilization on fear, you don't get Rome at its height, you get Detroit 2012.
> 
> The show needs a stable center.



Herschel could do that but he stood down after Shane killed all those walkers in the barn. Plus I think he will die this Sunday.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

High_Gravity said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need a religious leader. They need someone, I hope one of the women -- and I'm rooting for Carol, to take a stand for what's left of the human race.
> 
> Dale was obnoxious, Carol would be divine, their Mary Magdalene.
> 
> The show right now is in danger of falling into the abyss that swallowed "Millennium" and "Weeds" and countless other shows: it either lost or never had a soul.  Sure fear is a first reaction and helps them survive, but if you base you civilization on fear, you don't get Rome at its height, you get Detroit 2012.
> 
> The show needs a stable center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herschel could do that but he stood down after Shane killed all those walkers in the barn. Plus I think he will die this Sunday.
Click to expand...


Hershel had his chance to speak up but he punted and yeah I think he's zombie food on Sunday


----------



## Montrovant

CrusaderFrank said:


> They need a religious leader. They need someone, I hope one of the women -- and I'm rooting for Carol, to take a stand for what's left of the human race.
> 
> Dale was obnoxious, Carol would be divine, their Mary Magdalene.
> 
> The show right now is in danger of falling into the abyss that swallowed "Millennium" and "Weeds" and countless other shows: it either lost or never had a soul.  Sure fear is a first reaction and helps them survive, but if you base you civilization on fear, you don't get Rome at its height, you get Detroit 2012.
> 
> The show needs a stable center.



If Glen can get more self-confidence, he could be the one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Montrovant said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need a religious leader. They need someone, I hope one of the women -- and I'm rooting for Carol, to take a stand for what's left of the human race.
> 
> Dale was obnoxious, Carol would be divine, their Mary Magdalene.
> 
> The show right now is in danger of falling into the abyss that swallowed "Millennium" and "Weeds" and countless other shows: it either lost or never had a soul.  Sure fear is a first reaction and helps them survive, but if you base you civilization on fear, you don't get Rome at its height, you get Detroit 2012.
> 
> The show needs a stable center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Glen can get more self-confidence, he could be the one.
Click to expand...


If I were writing, I'd go with a matriarchy and it's foreshadowed in the episode before when the men and women each had separate crisis: the women had the suicide attempt and the men had leadership issues. 

The women let the girl find her own way and she choose to live, the men fought and now 2 of the three in the fight are dead.  That's not a great track record especially when its not zombies doing the killing and you're down to 12 people to start.

The men suck at leadership


----------



## Montrovant

CrusaderFrank said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need a religious leader. They need someone, I hope one of the women -- and I'm rooting for Carol, to take a stand for what's left of the human race.
> 
> Dale was obnoxious, Carol would be divine, their Mary Magdalene.
> 
> The show right now is in danger of falling into the abyss that swallowed "Millennium" and "Weeds" and countless other shows: it either lost or never had a soul.  Sure fear is a first reaction and helps them survive, but if you base you civilization on fear, you don't get Rome at its height, you get Detroit 2012.
> 
> The show needs a stable center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Glen can get more self-confidence, he could be the one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were writing, I'd go with a matriarchy and it's foreshadowed in the episode before when the men and women each had separate crisis: the women had the suicide attempt and the men had leadership issues.
> 
> The women let the girl find her own way and she choose to live, the men fought and now 2 of the three in the fight are dead.  That's not a great track record especially when its not zombies doing the killing and you're down to 12 people to start.
> 
> The men suck at leadership
Click to expand...


The WOMEN didn't let the girl find her own way, ANDREA did.  After lying and telling Maggie she would watch the girl.  That was not a victory of the women, it was, perhaps, a victory from Andrea but only after showing herself to be untrustworthy.

No one in the show has shown consistently good leadership or crisis management.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think they just ought to stick with Rick for the leadership for now, he's not perfect but I don't see anyone doing any better.


----------



## Alessa

CrusaderFrank said:


> They need a religious leader. They need someone, I hope one of the women -- and I'm rooting for Carol, to take a stand for what's left of the human race.
> 
> Dale was obnoxious, Carol would be divine, their Mary Magdalene.
> 
> The show right now is in danger of falling into the abyss that swallowed "Millennium" and "Weeds" and countless other shows: it either lost or never had a soul.  Sure fear is a first reaction and helps them survive, but if you base you civilization on fear, you don't get Rome at its height, you get Detroit 2012.
> 
> The show needs a stable center.



Why does the group need a religious leader? What possible benefit could that have? People in that situation need rational leadership, not delusions.

And for the record, Shane was an excellent character. Like him or not, he was Rick's antagonist. An antagonist is essential for drama. I'd like to see them do better than Shane, but it's doubtful. Also, Shane was one of my favorite characters. More complex and misunderstood than the others. 

And who of any of us could truthfully stand in judgment of these people? In this scenario, most of us wouldn't stand a chance of survival, nor would many people stick with their morality. *They would save their own lives.*


----------



## Zoom-boing

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!

What a fantastic episode, was on the edge of mah seat the first 30 min or so.  Holy shit!  Talk about a herd of walkers! 

I thought it was Carol in the RV that got nailed but it was the farm folk.  

Brilliant idea of burning them, Rick.  

Poor Patricia (Hershel's wife).

Lori is displeased with the Rickster for offing Shane.

What the HECK saved Andrea but more than that . . .what the effing eff was on the the end of those chains?  THEIR ARMS WERE CUT OFF!   

The 'fortress' they showed at the end . . . .are the hooded person's people there and/or  Randall's people?  Wouldn't Hershal know about it since it's near his home? Will Morgan and his son be there?  It's safe because of the stone wall.  

The guy at the CDC told Rick that everyone was already infected.  Why didn't people who died early turn?  The virus mutated so now you turn whenever you die?

SEVEN FREAKIN' MONTHS TILL SEASON THREE!  Aaaaggghhhh!

Any Mad Men fans?  What a hoot showing the commercial of several MM characters zombie drunk while playing TWD theme.    tff


----------



## Ariux

I'm glad the old guy with the RV is dead.  He was so annoying.  In a world full of new and unclaimed RVs, he wanted to drive around his old piece of junk that was a challenge just to keep running.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What a fantastic episode, was on the edge of mah seat the first 30 min or so.  Holy shit!  Talk about a herd of walkers!


I liked it, but I think I was expecting more. It was somewhat of a let down for me. I still loved the episode and can't wait until season 3!



Zoom-boing said:


> I thought it was Carol in the RV that got nailed but it was the farm folk.


I was glad my prediction of her dying was wrong. Poor kid in the RV, but has anyone heard of locking the door or rolling up the window! JJJEEEZZUUSSS




Zoom-boing said:


> Poor Patricia (Hershel's wife).


Yep, I called that one!



Zoom-boing said:


> Lori is displeased with the Rickster for offing Shane


I have to say what a bitch. They just went through hell and she can't be a little nice and understanding. She even said Shane was a problem that need to be taken care of. Rick told her that Shane brought him into the forest to kill him. WTF. If she is made that Carl killed the Walker Shane. Again, JJJJEEEZZZUUSSS. That is a good think. In this world he needs to know how to kill Walkers!



Zoom-boing said:


> What the HECK saved Andrea but more than that . . .what the effing eff was on the the end of those chains?  THEIR ARMS WERE CUT OFF!


It was Michonne, supposedly she was a fan favorite from the comic. From I read, the writers got tons of fan mail requesting the bring her in. She sounds like a bad ass character!

Michonne (Comic Series) - Walking Dead Wiki



Zoom-boing said:


> The 'fortress' they showed at the end . . . .are the hooded person's people there and/or  Randall's people?  Wouldn't Hershal know about it since it's near his home? Will Morgan and his son be there?  It's safe because of the stone wall.


They are following the comic. In the comic the next safe stop was the prison. They are going to the prison! I think Michonne leads Andrea to the prison. I think Morgan (the black guy from the 1st episode) will be there!



Zoom-boing said:


> The guy at the CDC told Rick that everyone was already infected.  Why didn't people who died early turn?  The virus mutated so now you turn whenever you die?


That about sums it up!



Zoom-boing said:


> SEVEN FREAKIN' MONTHS TILL SEASON THREE!  Aaaaggghhhh!


I know it seems like a long time!


----------



## GHook93

Ariux said:


> I'm glad the old guy with the RV is dead.  He was so annoying.  In a world full of new and unclaimed RVs, he wanted to drive around his old piece of junk that was a challenge just to keep running.



A little slow there douche bag he was killed three weeks back!


----------



## Mr.Nick

I've seen the walking dead - they're currently "occupying" parks...


----------



## Missourian

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA (fingers in ears)...I've only seen season 1.


----------



## Montrovant

I think the short seasons really hurts this show.  It's still tons of fun to watch, but they seem to feel the need to cram changes in character interactions into episodes.

Fuck Lori.  How dare she get all self-righteous about Rick killing Shane?  Hell, it's at least partly her own fault for going on about how dangerous he was to them!  And Shane planned to kill Rick, so he got what was coming to him, no doubt.

I can understand a little upset about Rick not telling them, but really, are they happier knowing they will turn when they die?

Why did everyone suddenly decide Rick can't lead them?  Before they found out about Shane, suddenly he's not good enough?  That needed some build up, I realize they just went through all that hell at the farm, but changing the dynamic from Rick being the leader and everyone but Shane (and maybe Andrea) being pretty strongly behind him, to everyone in the group except maybe Hershel and Daryl that quickly just struck me as sloppy writing.

When I saw the prison I could have slapped myself.  Duh!  Such an obvious place to go for security, how could I have not thought of it?

The hooded person with the chained walkers....are they tame?  I get that they don't have arms, but what keeps them from walking up and trying to bite?  And why have them at all?  Is it a status thing, does going around with walkers fool others into thinking you aren't food, throwing off the scent, or is it just insanity?

It will be a long wait for next season, especially with this sudden suspicion and hostility in the air.  I hope they resolve it without ruining the group.  It's a good thing Game of Thrones starts in a couple of weeks!


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> I think the short seasons really hurts this show.  It's still tons of fun to watch, but they seem to feel the need to cram changes in character interactions into episodes.
> 
> Fuck Lori.  How dare she get all self-righteous about Rick killing Shane?  Hell, it's at least partly her own fault for going on about how dangerous he was to them!  And Shane planned to kill Rick, so he got what was coming to him, no doubt.
> 
> I can understand a little upset about Rick not telling them, but really, are they happier knowing they will turn when they die?
> 
> Why did everyone suddenly decide Rick can't lead them?  Before they found out about Shane, suddenly he's not good enough?  That needed some build up, I realize they just went through all that hell at the farm, but changing the dynamic from Rick being the leader and everyone but Shane (and maybe Andrea) being pretty strongly behind him, to everyone in the group except maybe Hershel and Daryl that quickly just struck me as sloppy writing.
> 
> When I saw the prison I could have slapped myself.  Duh!  Such an obvious place to go for security, how could I have not thought of it?
> 
> The hooded person with the chained walkers....are they tame?  I get that they don't have arms, but what keeps them from walking up and trying to bite?  And why have them at all?  Is it a status thing, does going around with walkers fool others into thinking you aren't food, throwing off the scent, or is it just insanity?
> 
> It will be a long wait for next season, especially with this sudden suspicion and hostility in the air.  I hope they resolve it without ruining the group.  It's a good thing Game of Thrones starts in a couple of weeks!



Lori blows! Now that Dale is gone, she is by far the most annoying character. Read the wikipage on Michonne. According the wikipage, the two Walkers are: (1) Her dead boyfriend and (2) His best friend. She cut their arms off and lower jaws. So they can't grab her or bite her. Maybe even their feeble minds know they can't harm her and it's useless! See the the webpage below.

http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Michonne_(Comic_Series)

Yes the Game of Thrones will soften the blow of the Walking Dead (and Spartacus) season coming to an end!


----------



## RoadVirus

Awesome episode! Non-stop stuff for the first 30 minutes.

The "we're all infected" i kinda saw coming from last week. I never expected it to be what Jenner whispered to Rick. Denial i guess. Anyway, this might even help us explain how this all happened. What caused this? Whatever it was, it's an airborne virus. Now, was it terrorism (by a foreign gov't or group) or was it somehow naturally occuring (did it come from space or was it already here on Earth)?

Now...on to the character psych profiles:
Rick needs to take a chill pill and calm down. Getting all dictatorial isn't going to help things.

Lori needs to quit treating Rick like he committed cold-blooded murder. She knew Shane was dangerous. Hell...Dale told her he all but confessed to killing Otis.

Carol needs either quit the victim mentality or go join the Walkers. Whine whine whine is all she seems to know since Sophia was found in the barn and Rick put her down. GET OVER IT!

Hershel & Daryl are probably the only rational ones in the group at this point.

I think i'm done now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Good episode last night, I am glad Hershel is still alive. I am not surprised Lori is upset with Rick for offing Shane, despite all her talk that Shane is bad and has to go she still did love him. The way Rick was talking at the end of the episode about how this wasn't a democracy anymore, reminded me of Shane. I can't wait for season 3.


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> Awesome episode! Non-stop stuff for the first 30 minutes.
> 
> The "we're all infected" i kinda saw coming from last week. I never expected it to be what Jenner whispered to Rick. Denial i guess. Anyway, this might even help us explain how this all happened. What caused this? Whatever it was, it's an airborne virus. Now, was it terrorism (by a foreign gov't or group) or was it somehow naturally occuring (did it come from space or was it already here on Earth)?
> 
> Now...on to the character psych profiles:
> Rick needs to take a chill pill and calm down. Getting all dictatorial isn't going to help things.
> 
> Lori needs to quit treating Rick like he committed cold-blooded murder. She knew Shane was dangerous. Hell...Dale told her he all but confessed to killing Otis.
> 
> Carol needs either quit the victim mentality or go join the Walkers. Whine whine whine is all she seems to know since Sophia was found in the barn and Rick put her down. GET OVER IT!
> 
> Hershel & Daryl are probably the only rational ones in the group at this point.
> 
> I think i'm done now.



Great assessment. However, I think Rick is finally taking the right approach, but I think he needs to get more input from Daryl. In war there is a chain of command. There is no Democracy or vote. He needs to treat it that way.

Carol was an abused wife. It's natural for her to go this way. I like her character. Not everyone is tough in zombieland, there are some normal folk!

I think Michonne will be the best character next season. From my understanding she was the best character in the comic!
Lori blows!


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the short seasons really hurts this show.  It's still tons of fun to watch, but they seem to feel the need to cram changes in character interactions into episodes.
> 
> Fuck Lori.  How dare she get all self-righteous about Rick killing Shane?  Hell, it's at least partly her own fault for going on about how dangerous he was to them!  And Shane planned to kill Rick, so he got what was coming to him, no doubt.
> 
> I can understand a little upset about Rick not telling them, but really, are they happier knowing they will turn when they die?
> 
> Why did everyone suddenly decide Rick can't lead them?  Before they found out about Shane, suddenly he's not good enough?  That needed some build up, I realize they just went through all that hell at the farm, but changing the dynamic from Rick being the leader and everyone but Shane (and maybe Andrea) being pretty strongly behind him, to everyone in the group except maybe Hershel and Daryl that quickly just struck me as sloppy writing.
> 
> When I saw the prison I could have slapped myself.  Duh!  Such an obvious place to go for security, how could I have not thought of it?
> 
> The hooded person with the chained walkers....are they tame?  I get that they don't have arms, but what keeps them from walking up and trying to bite?  And why have them at all?  Is it a status thing, does going around with walkers fool others into thinking you aren't food, throwing off the scent, or is it just insanity?
> 
> It will be a long wait for next season, especially with this sudden suspicion and hostility in the air.  I hope they resolve it without ruining the group.  It's a good thing Game of Thrones starts in a couple of weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori blows! Now that Dale is gone, she is by far the most annoying character. Read the wikipage on Michonne. *According the wikipage, the two Walkers are: (1) Her dead boyfriend and (2) His best friend. She cut their arms off and lower jaws. So they can't grab her or bite her*. Maybe even their feeble minds know they can't harm her and it's useless! See the the webpage below.
> 
> Michonne (Comic Series) - Walking Dead Wiki
> 
> Yes the Game of Thrones will soften the blow of the Walking Dead (and Spartacus) season coming to an end!
Click to expand...


The whole arms cut off thing totally and completely creeps me out.  Not so much that it was done to walkers (although why you'd want to do that to a walker who was a loved one is beyond me), but what if someone did that to a non-walker?    (I know there's no reason to, just can't help but let my mind wander there.)

A prison . . .like DUH!, I didn't think it was a prison.  Out in the middle of farm country  my mind just didn't go there.  Of course that would be the perfect place to stay safe!

I was not expecting Lori to react they way she did . . I actually thought she was going to throw up after Rick told her that Carl killed walker Shane.  She's just pissed cause now she doesn't have a back up in case something happens to Rick.  lol


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Good episode last night, I am glad Hershel is still alive. I am not surprised Lori is upset with Rick for offing Shane, despite all her talk that Shane is bad and has to go she still did love him. The way Rick was talking at the end of the episode about how this wasn't a democracy anymore, reminded me of Shane. I can't wait for season 3.



I thought it was a little of a let down, but it was still great. I think it will be about time they tie up two loose ends. Merle and Morgan!

I forgot all about the Hispanic family from season 1. Remember they decided to part from the group. You wonder if they comeback? Unlike Merle and Morgan, people seem to have forgotten them.

Also the Latinos in the nursing home? What about them. They seemed to have holed up pretty well, but in Alanta there were a lot of Walkers. Maybe the Walkers moved on and they were the smart ones? You never know, but the leader seemed like a pretty interesting character.

Obviously the other dangerous group will be the Governor's group. Will be interesting to see next season!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Oh and Carol?  I think her reaction and answers to questions that Daryl asks make Daryl stop and think . . .  makes him give pause.  He comes off as bad-assy, not going to care about anyone so he doesn't get hurt but . . she sees that he has a big heart and what he needs (wants) is to open it up and care.  She's slowly chipping away at his tough exterior, imo.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good episode last night, I am glad Hershel is still alive. I am not surprised Lori is upset with Rick for offing Shane, despite all her talk that Shane is bad and has to go she still did love him. The way Rick was talking at the end of the episode about how this wasn't a democracy anymore, reminded me of Shane. I can't wait for season 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a little of a let down, but it was still great. I think it will be about time they tie up two loose ends. Merle and Morgan!
> 
> I forgot all about the Hispanic family from season 1. Remember they decided to part from the group. You wonder if they comeback? Unlike Merle and Morgan, people seem to have forgotten them.
> 
> Also the Latinos in the nursing home? What about them. They seemed to have holed up pretty well, but in Alanta there were a lot of Walkers. Maybe the Walkers moved on and they were the smart ones? You never know, but the leader seemed like a pretty interesting character.
> 
> Obviously the other dangerous group will be the Governor's group. Will be interesting to see next season!
Click to expand...


I would like to see Morgan and his son come back, and I would like to see Merle re-appear as well, hopefully thats something they do in season 3. I am not sure we will see the Hispanic gang from Atlanta again, and as far as the Hispanic family from season 1 I don't know, they said they were on their way to Birmingham, not sure if we will see them again either, I think we are going to see alot of new faces in the next season. Also I would like to hear an explanation behind the helicopters that Rick saw in Atlanta.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Oh and Carol?  I think her reaction and answers to questions that Daryl asks make Daryl stop and think . . .  makes him give pause.  He comes off as bad-assy, not going to care about anyone so he doesn't get hurt but . . she sees that he has a big heart and what he needs (wants) is to open it up and care.  She's slowly chipping away at his tough exterior, imo.



I am glad Darly is sticking behind Rick, and said he does have honor, Rick is going to badly need Darly's help as his number 2 man, especially since alot of people seem pissed with Rick for not telling them what Jenner said about the virus.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The overall writing has a very David Chase Soprano's "Not every story has to arc" feel to it, not sure any of the characters we've met will return.

Yes, prison, ironically is exactly the type of a stronghold Rick described.

Why did the Zombies attack the farm in such large numbers?  Was it just to get them off the farm or is this the start of some Borg-like organization to them


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> The overall writing has a very David Chase Soprano's "Not every story has to arc" feel to it, not sure any of the characters we've met will return.
> 
> Yes, prison, ironically is exactly the type of a stronghold Rick described.
> 
> Why did the Zombies attack the farm in such large numbers?  Was it just to get them off the farm or is this the start of some Borg-like organization to them



The prison is perfect, as long as they sweep it they can lock it down and post guards on the towers, no humans or walkers will be able to get in there.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good episode last night, I am glad Hershel is still alive. I am not surprised Lori is upset with Rick for offing Shane, despite all her talk that Shane is bad and has to go she still did love him. The way Rick was talking at the end of the episode about how this wasn't a democracy anymore, reminded me of Shane. I can't wait for season 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a little of a let down, but it was still great. I think it will be about time they tie up two loose ends. Merle and Morgan!
> 
> I forgot all about the Hispanic family from season 1. Remember they decided to part from the group. You wonder if they comeback? Unlike Merle and Morgan, people seem to have forgotten them.
> 
> Also the Latinos in the nursing home? What about them. They seemed to have holed up pretty well, but in Alanta there were a lot of Walkers. Maybe the Walkers moved on and they were the smart ones? You never know, but the leader seemed like a pretty interesting character.
> 
> Obviously the other dangerous group will be the Governor's group. Will be interesting to see next season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to see Morgan and his son come back, and I would like to see Merle re-appear as well, hopefully thats something they do in season 3. I am not sure we will see the Hispanic gang from Atlanta again, and as far as the Hispanic family from season 1 I don't know, they said they were on their way to Birmingham, not sure if we will see them again either, I think we are going to see alot of new faces in the next season. Also I would like to hear an explanation behind the helicopters that Rick saw in Atlanta.
Click to expand...


My guess:
(1) Rick's crew search for gas and finds the prison in episode 1.
(2) To Rick's delight Morgan is there. However, Duane is not. He was bitten and is a Walker somewhere.
(3) We never learn the fate of the Hispanic Family.
(4) Merle joins up with the Governor crew.
(5) Michonne leads Andrea to the prison.
(6) Andrea has resentment for being left behind.
(7) Rick, Michonne and maybe Daryl see the chopper in the air and see it crash. They go out to investigate and are captured by the Governor.
(8) They torture Rick and the other's for information on their safehouse.
(9) We find out the Atlanta Latinos become victims of Governor and his gang. The leader of the Latinos is in whatever cell they lock up Rick in. 
(10) Merle helps them escape.
(11) The battle that High Gravity was hoping for at the end of the Season 2 between the Living happens at the Prison.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a little of a let down, but it was still great. I think it will be about time they tie up two loose ends. Merle and Morgan!
> 
> I forgot all about the Hispanic family from season 1. Remember they decided to part from the group. You wonder if they comeback? Unlike Merle and Morgan, people seem to have forgotten them.
> 
> Also the Latinos in the nursing home? What about them. They seemed to have holed up pretty well, but in Alanta there were a lot of Walkers. Maybe the Walkers moved on and they were the smart ones? You never know, but the leader seemed like a pretty interesting character.
> 
> Obviously the other dangerous group will be the Governor's group. Will be interesting to see next season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see Morgan and his son come back, and I would like to see Merle re-appear as well, hopefully thats something they do in season 3. I am not sure we will see the Hispanic gang from Atlanta again, and as far as the Hispanic family from season 1 I don't know, they said they were on their way to Birmingham, not sure if we will see them again either, I think we are going to see alot of new faces in the next season. Also I would like to hear an explanation behind the helicopters that Rick saw in Atlanta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess:
> (1) The Rick crew finds search for gas and finds the prison in episode 1.
> (2) To Rick's delight Morgan is there. However, Duane is not. He was bitten and is a Walker somewhere.
> (3) We never learn the fate of the Hispanic Family.
> (4) Merle joins up with the Governor crew.
> (5) Michonne leads Andrea to the prison.
> (6) Andrea has resentment for being left behind.
> (7) Rick, Michonne and maybe Daryl see the chopper in the air and see it crash. They go out to investigate and are captured by the Governor.
> (8) They torture Rick and the other's for information on their safehouse.
> (9) We find out the Atlanta Latinos become victims of Governor and his gang. The leader of the Latinos is in whatever cell they lock up Rick in.
> (10) Merle helps them escape.
> (11) The battle that High Gravity was hoping for at the end of the Season 2 between the Living happens at the Prison.
Click to expand...


I think you might be spot on with your predictions, but I hope the group gets some new people because right now they are not going to be able to go to war with any kind of group, not enough people or ammo. Maybe they'll find a couple Correctional Officers that stayed behind that are armed as well.


----------



## masquerade

Okay, here's my take ...

First, I was really kind of hoping for a season finally that left me saying ... "I can't wait for October!"  I didn't get that.

During Rick's talk about finding a secure place, why didn't Hershel say ... "Hey ... we got a prison right around the corner.  Let's check that place out."

I thought the attack on the farm was good.  Again though ... like I said last week ... it' was too bad they couldn't have just hid quiet in the house.  Besides Rick and Carl grabbing their attention, the walkers would have continued herding on their way.

I did enjoy the scene when everyone (except Andrea) showed up back on the highway.  But why the camera pan to Sophia's name on the windshield.  What was the significance?

Lori can blow it.  She sucks big .... I won't finish that sentence.
First it's .... Shane is dangerous.  He thinks the baby is his.  Something needs to be done ... to ... I'm sorry Shane, I don't know who's baby it is .... to .... SHOCK! ... SPEECHLESS SHOCK! ... you killed Shane?!?  The possible father of my child?!?
Whatevah!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Okay, here's my take ...
> 
> First, I was really kind of hoping for a season finally that left me saying ... "I can't wait for October!"  I didn't get that.
> 
> During Rick's talk about finding a secure place, why didn't Hershel say ... "Hey ... we got a prison right around the corner.  Let's check that place out."
> 
> I thought the attack on the farm was good.  Again though ... like I said last week ... it' was too bad they couldn't have just hid quiet in the house.  Besides Rick and Carl grabbing their attention, the walkers would have continued herding on their way.
> 
> I did enjoy the scene when everyone (except Andrea) showed up back on the highway.  But why the camera pan to Sophia's name on the windshield.  What was the significance?
> 
> Lori can blow it.  She sucks big .... I won't finish that sentence.
> First it's .... Shane is dangerous.  He thinks the baby is his.  Something needs to be done ... to ... I'm sorry Shane, I don't know who's baby it is .... to .... SHOCK! ... SPEECHLESS SHOCK! ... you killed Shane?!?  The possible father of my child?!?
> Whatevah!!!



Well like Daryl said a herd that big could knock the damn house down, those walkers were mad deep and they didn't have the doors and windows boarded up like Morgan and his son did. I think they did the right thing leaving, I don't know why Hershel didn't mention the Prison, as far as Lori I agree, she was a bitch to treat Rick like that, she was the one who told him Shane was dangerous and to do something, I hope Rick cheats on her with Andrea next season, just so she gets an idea what its like.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> Okay, here's my take ...
> 
> First, I was really kind of hoping for a season finally that left me saying ... "I can't wait for October!"  I didn't get that.


I agree, the finale was a little bit of a let down, but I still thought it was good. I heart was racing in the first 30 mins. I felt bad for Jimmy and Patricia. Not a fun way to go.



masquerade said:


> During Rick's talk about finding a secure place, why didn't Hershel say ... "Hey ... we got a prison right around the corner.  Let's check that place out."


Sometimes the obvious isn't always the obvious!



masquerade said:


> I thought the attack on the farm was good.  Again though ... like I said last week ... it' was too bad they couldn't have just hid quiet in the house.  Besides Rick and Carl grabbing their attention, the walkers would have continued herding on their way.


Risky business! If they were found or the herd decided not to keep moving. Then it's lights out! Not to mention a showdown makes theater!



masquerade said:


> I did enjoy the scene when everyone (except Andrea) showed up back on the highway.  But why the camera pan to Sophia's name on the windshield.  What was the significance?


To show they made a complete 180 and remind how not too long ago their only worry was about where Sophia was!



masquerade said:


> Lori can blow it.  She sucks big .... I won't finish that sentence.
> First it's .... Shane is dangerous.  He thinks the baby is his.  Something needs to be done ... to ... I'm sorry Shane, I don't know who's baby it is .... to .... SHOCK! ... SPEECHLESS SHOCK! ... you killed Shane?!?  The possible father of my child?!?
> Whatevah!!!


I agree. Rick needed support, she denied him that! Prior to the fall of civilization Shane was Rick's best friend. He loved him to the end. That was emotional on him also!


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did enjoy the scene when everyone (except Andrea) showed up back on the highway.  But why the camera pan to Sophia's name on the windshield.  What was the significance?
> 
> 
> 
> To show they made a complete 180 and remind how not too long ago their only worry was about where Sophia was!
Click to expand...


Yep....that was the symbolism behind it.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here's my take ...
> 
> First, I was really kind of hoping for a season finally that left me saying ... "I can't wait for October!"  I didn't get that.
> 
> During Rick's talk about finding a secure place, why didn't Hershel say ... "Hey ... we got a prison right around the corner.  Let's check that place out."
> 
> I thought the attack on the farm was good.  Again though ... like I said last week ... it' was too bad they couldn't have just hid quiet in the house.  Besides Rick and Carl grabbing their attention, the walkers would have continued herding on their way.
> 
> I did enjoy the scene when everyone (except Andrea) showed up back on the highway.  But why the camera pan to Sophia's name on the windshield.  What was the significance?
> 
> Lori can blow it.  She sucks big .... I won't finish that sentence.
> First it's .... Shane is dangerous.  He thinks the baby is his.  Something needs to be done ... to ... I'm sorry Shane, I don't know who's baby it is .... to .... SHOCK! ... SPEECHLESS SHOCK! ... you killed Shane?!?  The possible father of my child?!?
> Whatevah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well like Daryl said a herd that big could knock the damn house down, those walkers were mad deep and they didn't have the doors and windows boarded up like Morgan and his son did. I think they did the right thing leaving, I don't know why Hershel didn't mention the Prison, as far as Lori I agree, she was a bitch to treat Rick like that, she was the one who told him Shane was dangerous and to do something, I hope Rick cheats on her with Andrea next season, just so she gets an idea what its like.
Click to expand...


I hope this shows ratings are good and it doesn't cancel for a long long time.  

And I almost wish I would have not watched for 1 hour a week and instead just watched the marathon on Sunday.  

Yes, Lori is a dumb bitch who I can't believe said what she said to Shane when he was working on the wind mill.  Cock tease.  

And who is the new character that saved Andrea?  I guess she's a well known character in the comic books?  I have never read the comic books.  I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Againsheila

Ariux said:


> I'm glad the old guy with the RV is dead.  He was so annoying.  In a world full of new and unclaimed RVs, he wanted to drive around his old piece of junk that was a challenge just to keep running.



Older engines are easier to keep running, they aren't as complecated and don't have as many parts.


----------



## JWBooth

sealybobo said:


> Yes, Lori is a dumb bitch who I can't believe said what she said to Shane when he was working on the wind mill.  Cock tease.



Set two people in motion and then didn't like the result.


----------



## GHook93

Sillybozo you got your wish the ratings were high.

Season finale was viewed by 9 mil people (include the encore and that was 10.5 mil)! Absolutely amazing for basic cable.

They set the record for the key demographic of 18-34 years.

but the finale wasn't the only episode with high viewership. Season 2 averaged 7 million per episode!

'The Walking Dead' Ratings: Season 2 Finale Shatters Records

Note: A show with 1-2 million views gets renewed on basic cable!


----------



## masquerade

So I got to thinking today ...

If I ... you ... they ... are living in zombieland ... wouldn't one be prepared to leave should an undead invasion occur?

Thinking back to the farm and the herd of walkers.
Wouldn't one think the survivors would have the vehicles packed with some supplies?  Water ... cold weather apparel ... maybe some blankets or food?  Something!?!
Why wasn't this group prepared?

Wouldn't you be?
I know I would be.




When there's no more room in hell ... the dead shall walk the earth.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

masquerade said:


> Okay, here's my take ...
> 
> First, I was really kind of hoping for a season finally that left me saying ... "I can't wait for October!"  I didn't get that.
> 
> During Rick's talk about finding a secure place, why didn't Hershel say ... "Hey ... we got a prison right around the corner.  Let's check that place out."
> 
> I thought the attack on the farm was good.  Again though ... like I said last week ... it' was too bad they couldn't have just hid quiet in the house.  Besides Rick and Carl grabbing their attention, the walkers would have continued herding on their way.
> 
> I did enjoy the scene when everyone (except Andrea) showed up back on the highway.  But why the camera pan to Sophia's name on the windshield.  What was the significance?
> 
> Lori can blow it.  She sucks big .... I won't finish that sentence.
> First it's .... Shane is dangerous.  He thinks the baby is his.  Something needs to be done ... to ... I'm sorry Shane, I don't know who's baby it is .... to .... SHOCK! ... SPEECHLESS SHOCK! ... you killed Shane?!?  The possible father of my child?!?
> Whatevah!!!



I agree with everything here.
Rick suddenly turning into an ass...
Lori suddenly speechless angry at Rick for ...OMG...defending his life! 
 Hershel not mentioning a large prison with 20 ft walls just down the road...nah....let's build a fire out in the open instead. 
Daryl overnite suddenly goes from "I don't care about anyone, I am out for me only...to.."Ill do whatever Rick tells me to do". 

Overall...underwhelming.


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> So I got to thinking today ...
> 
> If I ... you ... they ... are living in zombieland ... wouldn't one be prepared to leave should an undead invasion occur?
> 
> Thinking back to the farm and the herd of walkers.
> Wouldn't one think the survivors would have the vehicles packed with some supplies?  Water ... cold weather apparel ... maybe some blankets or food?  Something!?!
> Why wasn't this group prepared?
> 
> Wouldn't you be?
> I know I would be.
> 
> 
> When there's no more room in hell ... the dead shall walk the earth.



I think they will be better prepared from now on, but the farm folks were lulled into a false sense of security.  Hershel thought walker-itiss could be cured so he was saving them all in the barn until a fix was found.

If they manage to find the prison (personally I think Herschel will respond to Ricks 'we can find a safe place and have a life' desire by saying 'oh hey, how about this prison here, Rick' cause he has to know that it's there) they may be able to actually be safe . ..  unless walkers learn to climb ladders or scale stone walls.


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> So I got to thinking today ...
> 
> If I ... you ... they ... are living in zombieland ... wouldn't one be prepared to leave should an undead invasion occur?
> 
> Thinking back to the farm and the herd of walkers.
> Wouldn't one think the survivors would have the vehicles packed with some supplies?  Water ... cold weather apparel ... maybe some blankets or food?  Something!?!
> Why wasn't this group prepared?
> 
> Wouldn't you be?
> I know I would be.
> 
> When there's no more room in hell ... the dead shall walk the earth.


Ammo, full tanks of gas. Extra gas containers. Might not want to drive the gas guzzling Suburban also. Just a thought!


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got to thinking today ...
> 
> If I ... you ... they ... are living in zombieland ... wouldn't one be prepared to leave should an undead invasion occur?
> 
> Thinking back to the farm and the herd of walkers.
> Wouldn't one think the survivors would have the vehicles packed with some supplies?  Water ... cold weather apparel ... maybe some blankets or food?  Something!?!
> Why wasn't this group prepared?
> 
> Wouldn't you be?
> I know I would be.
> 
> 
> When there's no more room in hell ... the dead shall walk the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will be better prepared from now on, but the farm folks were lulled into a false sense of security.  Hershel thought walker-itiss could be cured so he was saving them all in the barn until a fix was found.
> 
> If they manage to find the prison (personally I think Herschel will respond to Ricks 'we can find a safe place and have a life' desire by saying 'oh hey, how about this prison here, Rick' cause he has to know that it's there) they may be able to actually be safe . .. * unless walkers learn to climb ladders or scale stone walls*.
Click to expand...


The last part got me thinking, the Walkers may start to adapt over time, remember the episode when Shane and Rick got into a fight and Shane threw the wrench into the window and those walkers came out? when Rick was on the ground and those 3 walkers closed in on him he shot the first one in the head, he tried to shoot the second one and the walker pushed the gun out of the way. They may start adapting.


----------



## High_Gravity

I like this one.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got to thinking today ...
> 
> If I ... you ... they ... are living in zombieland ... wouldn't one be prepared to leave should an undead invasion occur?
> 
> Thinking back to the farm and the herd of walkers.
> Wouldn't one think the survivors would have the vehicles packed with some supplies?  Water ... cold weather apparel ... maybe some blankets or food?  Something!?!
> Why wasn't this group prepared?
> 
> Wouldn't you be?
> I know I would be.
> 
> 
> When there's no more room in hell ... the dead shall walk the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will be better prepared from now on, but the farm folks were lulled into a false sense of security.  Hershel thought walker-itiss could be cured so he was saving them all in the barn until a fix was found.
> 
> If they manage to find the prison (personally I think Herschel will respond to Ricks 'we can find a safe place and have a life' desire by saying 'oh hey, how about this prison here, Rick' cause he has to know that it's there) they may be able to actually be safe . .. * unless walkers learn to climb ladders or scale stone walls*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last part got me thinking, the Walkers may start to adapt over time, remember the episode when Shane and Rick got into a fight and Shane threw the wrench into the window and those walkers came out? when Rick was on the ground and those 3 walkers closed in on him he shot the first one in the head, he tried to shoot the second one and the walker pushed the gun out of the way. They may start adapting.
Click to expand...


I noticed this to. If you remember back to season one when they all first met up and Andrea and Rick were trapped in the mall and the walkers were pressing the doors, just before the glass breaks you see a walker with a big rock in its hands pounding on the glass. I am glad Rick air holed Shane's ass, And the season ended pretty good to. Did you see who is playing Andreas savior ? They chose well. She will bring allot to the character.


----------



## earlycuyler

Oh, one more thing. If this is supposed to be post apocalypse zombie world, why aren't thees bitches arm pits all hairy ?


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> Oh, one more thing. If this is supposed to be post apocalypse zombie world, why aren't thees bitches arm pits all hairy ?



Got to keep up appearances, even in that world they still shave their legs and arm pits.


----------



## earlycuyler

I figgerd they would go all french and shit. Dont matter, id still hit them.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will be better prepared from now on, but the farm folks were lulled into a false sense of security.  Hershel thought walker-itiss could be cured so he was saving them all in the barn until a fix was found.
> 
> If they manage to find the prison (personally I think Herschel will respond to Ricks 'we can find a safe place and have a life' desire by saying 'oh hey, how about this prison here, Rick' cause he has to know that it's there) they may be able to actually be safe . .. * unless walkers learn to climb ladders or scale stone walls*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last part got me thinking, the Walkers may start to adapt over time, remember the episode when Shane and Rick got into a fight and Shane threw the wrench into the window and those walkers came out? when Rick was on the ground and those 3 walkers closed in on him he shot the first one in the head, he tried to shoot the second one and the walker pushed the gun out of the way. They may start adapting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed this to. If you remember back to season one when they all first met up and Andrea and Rick were trapped in the mall and the walkers were pressing the doors, *just before the glass breaks you see a walker with a big rock in its hands pounding on the glass. *I am glad Rick air holed Shane's ass, And the season ended pretty good to. Did you see who is playing Andreas savior ? They chose well. She will bring allot to the character.
Click to expand...


Yup I do remember that, that reminded me of that movie Land of the Dead where the Zombies learned to walk under water, use weapons and break down doors and glass with bricks and stones.


----------



## GHook93

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will be better prepared from now on, but the farm folks were lulled into a false sense of security.  Hershel thought walker-itiss could be cured so he was saving them all in the barn until a fix was found.
> 
> If they manage to find the prison (personally I think Herschel will respond to Ricks 'we can find a safe place and have a life' desire by saying 'oh hey, how about this prison here, Rick' cause he has to know that it's there) they may be able to actually be safe . .. * unless walkers learn to climb ladders or scale stone walls*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last part got me thinking, the Walkers may start to adapt over time, remember the episode when Shane and Rick got into a fight and Shane threw the wrench into the window and those walkers came out? when Rick was on the ground and those 3 walkers closed in on him he shot the first one in the head, he tried to shoot the second one and the walker pushed the gun out of the way. They may start adapting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed this to. If you remember back to season one when they all first met up and Andrea and Rick were trapped in the mall and the walkers were pressing the doors, just before the glass breaks you see a walker with a big rock in its hands pounding on the glass. I am glad Rick air holed Shane's ass, And the season ended pretty good to. Did you see who is playing Andreas savior ? They chose well. She will bring allot to the character.
Click to expand...


I don't know who Dania Gurira is (she is cast for Michonne), but Michonne is supposed to be strong and very athletic. Dania seems to fit that mold. 

Glad to see Merle will be back. No doubt he will be part of the Governor's gang!

&#8216;Walking Dead&#8217; Season 3: Michonne Cast, Merle Confirmed | Screen Rant


----------



## Polk

This is a great show. I think Lori will die in season 3. Having a baby in this world is a huge liability.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Polk said:


> This is a great show. I think Lori will die in season 3. Having a baby in this world is a huge liability.



I don't know if Lori will die but I doubt she will ever have the babby.  Either miscarry or the babby will be stillborn or die shortly after being born.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got to thinking today ...
> 
> If I ... you ... they ... are living in zombieland ... wouldn't one be prepared to leave should an undead invasion occur?
> 
> Thinking back to the farm and the herd of walkers.
> Wouldn't one think the survivors would have the vehicles packed with some supplies?  Water ... cold weather apparel ... maybe some blankets or food?  Something!?!
> Why wasn't this group prepared?
> 
> Wouldn't you be?
> I know I would be.
> 
> 
> When there's no more room in hell ... the dead shall walk the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will be better prepared from now on, but the farm folks were lulled into a false sense of security.  Hershel thought walker-itiss could be cured so he was saving them all in the barn until a fix was found.
> 
> If they manage to find the prison (personally I think Herschel will respond to Ricks 'we can find a safe place and have a life' desire by saying 'oh hey, how about this prison here, Rick' cause he has to know that it's there) they may be able to actually be safe . .. * unless walkers learn to climb ladders or scale stone walls*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last part got me thinking, the Walkers may start to adapt over time, remember the episode when Shane and Rick got into a fight and Shane threw the wrench into the window and those walkers came out? when Rick was on the ground and those 3 walkers closed in on him he shot the first one in the head, he tried to shoot the second one and the walker pushed the gun out of the way. They may start adapting.
Click to expand...


It seems logical that the walkers would 'evolve' to some degree.  Just like the virus seems to be mutating (everyone was always a carrier of it but now people are turning after they die whereas they didn't turn in season one).


----------



## WorldWatcher

Zoom-boing said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great show. I think Lori will die in season 3. Having a baby in this world is a huge liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Lori will die but I doubt she will ever have the babby.  Either miscarry or the babby will be stillborn or die shortly after being born.
Click to expand...



Or we could have an alien moment if the baby were do die before being born.



>>>>


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great show. I think Lori will die in season 3. Having a baby in this world is a huge liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Lori will die but I doubt she will ever have the babby.  Either miscarry or the babby will be stillborn or die shortly after being born.
Click to expand...


The Baby will be a hybrid, half walker- half human, like Blade.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great show. I think Lori will die in season 3. Having a baby in this world is a huge liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Lori will die but I doubt she will ever have the babby.  Either miscarry or the babby will be stillborn or die shortly after being born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Baby will be a hybrid, half walker- half human, like Blade.
Click to expand...


If it was half walker it could nom its way outta her.  Actually, it would gum its way out!  lol


----------



## GHook93

Character               Probabiliy of Dying

Rick                                   0.009% (Always a chance but very slim for Rick)
Carl                                   5% 
Lori                                    25% (Although she dies in the comic early on, I see her living)
Lori's Love Child                  10% (Takes guts to kill a baby on TV, don't see it happening)
Andrea                               5% (Fan favorite, not this season)
Daryl                                  10% (ditto)
Carol                                  60% (She doesn't scream survivor in my opinon)
T-Dogg                               40% (Might get lines this season, so he might live)
Herschel                             70% (Fan fav, but seems like logical drama zombie food)
Beth Herschel                      50% (Might get lines like T Dogg, or might not)
Maggie                                10% (I think they build on Glenn/Maggie romance)
Glenn                                  10% (Ditto)
Merle                                  80% (Who know just a hunch)
Morgan                               30% (Such a hiatus to just kill him off, don't see)
Duane                                 50% (Either dead already or he survives the season)
Michonne                             1%  (You don't waith until season 3 to bring in fav to kill her)
The Governor                       25% (He will live to fight another day
Morales                               60% (If they bring him back he is Walker food, but it shaddy 
                                                   on whether he is back - I hope he is though)

Who did I miss?


----------



## violet

Zoom-boing said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great show. I think Lori will die in season 3. Having a baby in this world is a huge liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Lori will die but I doubt she will ever have the babby.  Either miscarry or the babby will be stillborn or die shortly after being born.
Click to expand...


IDK If the baby is born a Hybrid maybe it will be like a beacon to the rest of the walkers and cause the the moral dilemma of keep the baby and endanger the rest or kill the baby and be horrible people.  Love your avie BTW.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I was thinking of the movie 28 days later...in that movie women became targets that groups of men would kill to get to.
At some point this has to be in the series. This group has 5 attractive women...they are a prime target for other groups.


----------



## High_Gravity

violet said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great show. I think Lori will die in season 3. Having a baby in this world is a huge liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Lori will die but I doubt she will ever have the babby.  Either miscarry or the babby will be stillborn or die shortly after being born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK If the baby is born a Hybrid maybe it will be like a beacon to the rest of the walkers and cause the the moral dilemma of keep the baby and endanger the rest or kill the baby and be horrible people.  Love your avie BTW.
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## High_Gravity

iamwhatiseem said:


> I was thinking of the movie 28 days later...in that movie women became targets that groups of men would kill to get to.
> At some point this has to be in the series. This group has 5 attractive women...they are a prime target for other groups.



Good point.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



What is up with the Zombie slave lord girl at the end?  That was epic...she (it looked like a girls frame anyway) had 2 zombies on chains with no arms, that was bad ass


----------



## iamwhatiseem

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is up with the Zombie slave lord girl at the end?  That was epic...she (it looked like a girls frame anyway) had 2 zombies on chains with no arms, that was bad ass
Click to expand...


That _was_ bad ass...but doesn't make sense. Why were they not attacking? And why did they have their arms missing? Only thing that would makes sense is that they somehow keep zombies from attacking her.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

iamwhatiseem said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is up with the Zombie slave lord girl at the end?  That was epic...she (it looked like a girls frame anyway) had 2 zombies on chains with no arms, that was bad ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That _was_ bad ass...but doesn't make sense. Why were they not attacking? And why did they have their arms missing? Only thing that would makes sense is that they somehow keep zombies from attacking her.
Click to expand...


Maybe covered in a zombie juice suit so "she" smelled dead too?  


And I think we will have some episodes with them making a base out of that jail .


----------



## High_Gravity

iamwhatiseem said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is up with the Zombie slave lord girl at the end?  That was epic...she (it looked like a girls frame anyway) had 2 zombies on chains with no arms, that was bad ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That _was_ bad ass...but doesn't make sense. Why were they not attacking? And why did they have their arms missing? Only thing that would makes sense is that they somehow keep zombies from attacking her.
Click to expand...


Well I read about that character from the comic book, in the comic that is the ladies boyfriend and his best friend, she chopped off their arms and lower jaws so they cannot attack her anymore even if they were unchained. Not sure of the reasons why.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

High_Gravity said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is up with the Zombie slave lord girl at the end?  That was epic...she (it looked like a girls frame anyway) had 2 zombies on chains with no arms, that was bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That _was_ bad ass...but doesn't make sense. Why were they not attacking? And why did they have their arms missing? Only thing that would makes sense is that they somehow keep zombies from attacking her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I read about that character from the comic book, in the comic that is the ladies boyfriend and his best friend, she chopped off their arms and lower jaws so they cannot attack her anymore even if they were unchained. Not sure of the reasons why.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8aw8D52S8s]The Walking Dead - Who is Michonne? - Season 3 Character Spotlight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> That _was_ bad ass...but doesn't make sense. Why were they not attacking? And why did they have their arms missing? Only thing that would makes sense is that they somehow keep zombies from attacking her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I read about that character from the comic book, in the comic that is the ladies boyfriend and his best friend, she chopped off their arms and lower jaws so they cannot attack her anymore even if they were unchained. Not sure of the reasons why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8aw8D52S8s]The Walking Dead - Who is Michonne? - Season 3 Character Spotlight - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I only watched the first couple of minutes cause I don't like to know what might happen based on what happens in the comic books.

Having said that . . . . brilliant in keeping the two walkers attached to her in order to conceal her scent to allow more freedom.  But . . .  why is she keeping her boyfriend and his bf?  I'd think she'd want stranger walkers for that but hey, that's just me!

It still totally and completely gicks me out that their arms are cut off.    Eww, I can't help but let my imagination run away with that and apply it to non-walkers.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> I was thinking of the movie 28 days later...in that movie women became targets that groups of men would kill to get to.
> At some point this has to be in the series. This group has 5 attractive women...they are a prime target for other groups.



This is hollywood zombieland! LOL all the surviving women are going to be hot.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is up with the Zombie slave lord girl at the end?  That was epic...she (it looked like a girls frame anyway) had 2 zombies on chains with no arms, that was bad ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That _was_ bad ass...but doesn't make sense. Why were they not attacking? And why did they have their arms missing? Only thing that would makes sense is that they somehow keep zombies from attacking her.
Click to expand...


Why are their arms missing? Did you not see the sharp Katana she was carrying! The zombies also didn't have lower jaws so they couldn't bite here. Still doesn't make sense why they don't attack. Hope it gets explained in season 3. Zombies don't seem to respond to pain, run on instinct which is kill the living and don't seem to give up based on hopelessness!


----------



## earlycuyler

iamwhatiseem said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is up with the Zombie slave lord girl at the end?  That was epic...she (it looked like a girls frame anyway) had 2 zombies on chains with no arms, that was bad ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That _was_ bad ass...but doesn't make sense. Why were they not attacking? And why did they have their arms missing? Only thing that would makes sense is that they somehow keep zombies from attacking her.
Click to expand...


Arms and jaws were cut off. Read up on michonne. awesome character.


----------



## firstresident

Great show!


----------



## Shogun

Can't wait for season 3.  I'm glad they finally left the farm; shit was getting lackadaisical.  

I was wondering how they were going to introduce Michonne.  

In other news, I can't wait for Rick's wife to get eaten by zombies.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

GHook93 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is up with the Zombie slave lord girl at the end?  That was epic...she (it looked like a girls frame anyway) had 2 zombies on chains with no arms, that was bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That _was_ bad ass...but doesn't make sense. Why were they not attacking? And why did they have their arms missing? Only thing that would makes sense is that they somehow keep zombies from attacking her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are their arms missing? Did you not see the sharp Katana she was carrying! The zombies also didn't have lower jaws so they couldn't bite here. Still doesn't make sense why they don't attack. Hope it gets explained in season 3. Zombies don't seem to respond to pain, run on instinct which is kill the living and don't seem to give up based on hopelessness!
Click to expand...


I can't wait!


----------



## Trajan

ok, fess up-  who rewound and watched that Michonne scene more than 4 times?


annnnd what was that building they showed , at the very  end? A compound?


----------



## daveman

Trajan said:


> ok, fess up-  who rewound and watched that Michonne scene more than 4 times?
> 
> 
> annnnd what was that building they showed , at the very  end? A compound?



A prison.


----------



## Middleoftheroad

Trajan said:


> ok, fess up-  who rewound and watched that Michonne scene more than 4 times?
> 
> 
> annnnd what was that building they showed , at the very  end? A compound?



Only rewound once to see the Michonne scene, just to see if their jaws were cut off.  Also rewound to see the battle at the farm, which was basically most of the episode.

p.s. do people still use the word rewound?


----------



## daveman

Middleoftheroad said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, fess up-  who rewound and watched that Michonne scene more than 4 times?
> 
> 
> annnnd what was that building they showed , at the very  end? A compound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only rewound once to see the Michonne scene, just to see if their jaws were cut off.  Also rewound to see the battle at the farm, which was basically most of the episode.
> 
> p.s. do people still use the word rewound?
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

Middleoftheroad said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, fess up-  who rewound and watched that Michonne scene more than 4 times?
> 
> 
> annnnd what was that building they showed , at the very  end? A compound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only rewound once to see the Michonne scene, just to see if their jaws were cut off.  Also rewound to see the battle at the farm, which was basically most of the episode.
> 
> p.s. do people still use the word rewound?
Click to expand...


I just did.....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Trajan said:


> ok, fess up-  who rewound and watched that Michonne scene more than 4 times?
> 
> 
> annnnd what was that building they showed , at the very  end? A compound?



I only watched it once.....that building looked like a prison...fortified place to hide/survive.


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> ok, fess up-  who rewound and watched that Michonne scene more than 4 times?
> 
> 
> annnnd what was that building they showed , at the very  end? A compound?



Thats the Prison I believe.


----------



## Billy000

Zoom-boing said:


> Aaaah, for crying out loud!  No, AMC's new show_ The Walking Dead._
> 
> If you have Comcast On Demand you can catch it and I'm sure AMC will re-air Sunday's show, it was the pilot.
> 
> First 30-45 minutes I thought 'meh, kinda slow nothing happening'.  Just wait.
> 
> Uber fantastic fx.  The most gore I've seen on tv.  One in slo-mo.
> 
> It's based on The American Comic Book series.



_Breaking Bad_ is better.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Billy000 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah, for crying out loud!  No, AMC's new show_ The Walking Dead._
> 
> If you have Comcast On Demand you can catch it and I'm sure AMC will re-air Sunday's show, it was the pilot.
> 
> First 30-45 minutes I thought 'meh, kinda slow nothing happening'.  Just wait.
> 
> Uber fantastic fx.  The most gore I've seen on tv.  One in slo-mo.
> 
> It's based on The American Comic Book series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Breaking Bad_ is better.
Click to expand...


Pfffft   


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJdFoM6BzUg]THE WALKING DEAD Best Quotes (Season 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

I don't think I mentioned this before....apparently the scene where Shane and Otis go to the school to get the supplies for Carl was shot just up the road from me at the high school here.

I didn't notice when I watched it, but I also don't pay much attention to the school.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Billy000 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah, for crying out loud!  No, AMC's new show_ The Walking Dead._
> 
> If you have Comcast On Demand you can catch it and I'm sure AMC will re-air Sunday's show, it was the pilot.
> 
> First 30-45 minutes I thought 'meh, kinda slow nothing happening'.  Just wait.
> 
> Uber fantastic fx.  The most gore I've seen on tv.  One in slo-mo.
> 
> It's based on The American Comic Book series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Breaking Bad_ is better.
Click to expand...


There's room for both . . . but only walkers, et al are on the menu in this here thread.


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> Glad to see Merle will be back. No doubt he will be part of the Governor's gang!
> 
> Walking Dead Season 3: Michonne Cast, Merle Confirmed | Screen Rant



The one armed man is still in the series? Bleh.


----------



## RoadVirus

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> What is up with the Zombie slave lord girl at the end?  That was epic...she (it looked like a girls frame anyway) had 2 zombies on chains with no arms, that was bad ass



I was expecting to see Merle or (even better) Morgan/Duane. When i saw Creepy Hooded Chick with Walkers on Chains, i was like "Holy S---".


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Merle will be back. No doubt he will be part of the Governor's gang!
> 
> Walking Dead Season 3: Michonne Cast, Merle Confirmed | Screen Rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one armed man is still in the series? Bleh.
Click to expand...


Well he's not really one armed, he's missing a hand not an arm.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

High_Gravity said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Merle will be back. No doubt he will be part of the Governor's gang!
> 
> Walking Dead Season 3: Michonne Cast, Merle Confirmed | Screen Rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one armed man is still in the series? Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he's not really one armed, he's missing a hand not an arm.
Click to expand...


I've been waiting for him to come back, they never left me with any impression that he had died.


----------



## High_Gravity

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one armed man is still in the series? Bleh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's not really one armed, he's missing a hand not an arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for him to come back, they never left me with any impression that he had died.
Click to expand...


He's not dead, he's coming back for Season 3, not sure about Morgan and his son though.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

High_Gravity said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's not really one armed, he's missing a hand not an arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for him to come back, they never left me with any impression that he had died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not dead, he's coming back for Season 3, not sure about Morgan and his son though.
Click to expand...


Yeah i've been waiting for them also....I'm hoping we find out at least what happened if they don't return.


----------



## RoadVirus

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one armed man is still in the series? Bleh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's not really one armed, he's missing a hand not an arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for him to come back, they never left me with any impression that he had died.
Click to expand...


With zombies on the prowl, you wouldn't think he'd last very long, having one arm and all.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

RoadVirus said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's not really one armed, he's missing a hand not an arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for him to come back, they never left me with any impression that he had died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With zombies on the prowl, you wouldn't think he'd last very long, having one arm and all.
Click to expand...


That dude was a beastly, a-hole, survivor....i expect him to be alive


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Am I the only one who felt bad for Randall?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Am I the only one who felt bad for Randall?



Probably


----------



## GHook93

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who felt bad for Randall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably
Click to expand...




Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Am I the only one who felt bad for Randall?



Yep


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Wow, really?  They treated that kid like shit.  I think he got a raw deal.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wow, really?  They treated that kid like shit.  I think he got a raw deal.



Well he was shooting at Rick, Herschel and Glen, kind of hard to trust him after that.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wow, really?  They treated that kid like shit.  I think he got a raw deal.



Who the kid who was with the group of guys shooting at and trying to kill some of the main cast?


----------



## Montrovant

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really?  They treated that kid like shit.  I think he got a raw deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the kid who was with the group of guys shooting at and trying to kill some of the main cast?
Click to expand...


He did kind of get a raw deal, though.  Chained up in the barn, not knowing what's being decided, goes through an almost execution, thinks he's being released before Shane kills him.....they should have either just left him, or killed him, when his leg was stuck on the fence.


----------



## High_Gravity

Montrovant said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really?  They treated that kid like shit.  I think he got a raw deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the kid who was with the group of guys shooting at and trying to kill some of the main cast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did kind of get a raw deal, though.  Chained up in the barn, not knowing what's being decided, goes through an almost execution, thinks he's being released before Shane kills him.....they should have either just left him, or killed him, when his leg was stuck on the fence.
Click to expand...


They should have just left him to the Walkers.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

High_Gravity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the kid who was with the group of guys shooting at and trying to kill some of the main cast?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did kind of get a raw deal, though.  Chained up in the barn, not knowing what's being decided, goes through an almost execution, thinks he's being released before Shane kills him.....they should have either just left him, or killed him, when his leg was stuck on the fence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should have just left him to the Walkers.
Click to expand...


This is the answer to the question "What would Pilgrim do"


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I don't know if they shot it already or not.

Does anyone know when season 3 starts?


----------



## Zoom-boing

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I don't know if they shot it already or not.
> 
> Does anyone know when season 3 starts?



October 14, 2012.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Here's a taste of what's in store for season three!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShQz68Zkb3Y&feature=g-logo-xit]The Walking Dead Season 3 Comic-Con Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> Here's a taste of what's in store for season three!
> 
> The Walking Dead Season 3 Comic-Con Trailer - YouTube



I don't know....i seem to recall certain scenes from Season 2's trailer that we never saw.


----------



## High_Gravity

Can't wait, October seems so far away.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> Can't wait, October seems so far away.



Oh, it's not that far off.  It'll be here before we know it.  So will football.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait, October seems so far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's not that far off.  It'll be here before we know it.  So will football.
Click to expand...


What is up doll? I missed you.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait, October seems so far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's not that far off.  It'll be here before we know it.  So will football.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is up doll? I missed you.
Click to expand...


I've missed you too HG!  How the hell have you been?  From some of your pics in the Image Gallery, I'd say you're doing okay.  lol


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's not that far off.  It'll be here before we know it.  So will football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is up doll? I missed you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've missed you too HG!  How the hell have you been?  From some of your pics in the Image Gallery, I'd say you're doing okay.  lol
Click to expand...


Yeah I'm doing fine, just working alot. Still planning on going up to Boston and stealing you away.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is up doll? I missed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've missed you too HG!  How the hell have you been?  From some of your pics in the Image Gallery, I'd say you're doing okay.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm doing fine, just working alot. Still planning on going up to Boston and stealing you away.
Click to expand...


( glances at watch ... )

I'm waiting!  Get yer ass up here!


----------



## RoadVirus

Just got done watching reruns of the first and second season in preparation for the upcoming season three in a few weeks.

I hope they drop Carol's whiny ungrateful bitch act, otherwise i'm hoping she turns into a Walker meal. There's no room for that kind of crap in a post-apocalyptic world.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

RoadVirus said:


> Just got done watching reruns of the first and second season in preparation for the upcoming season three in a few weeks.
> 
> I hope they drop Carol's whiny ungrateful bitch act, otherwise i'm hoping she turns into a Walker meal. There's no room for that kind of crap in a post-apocalyptic world.



There will always be weak people.


----------



## GHook93

All I can say is nice! Season 3 is so close, but seems so far away! 



> The Walking Dead Boss Season 3 Bigger Budget, Seasons 4 & 5 Ideas
> I think you might see a few more dollars on the screen in the third season. Its gonna be bigger.
> As youd expect they have the rest of the 16-episode season pretty much worked out in terms of story and characters.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dale had it right when he tried to talk them out of executing the kid. If that's whats left of the human race than it's time to go the way of the dinosaurs. Rick is an awful leader but Shane was a million times worse


----------



## High_Gravity

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got done watching reruns of the first and second season in preparation for the upcoming season three in a few weeks.
> 
> I hope they drop Carol's whiny ungrateful bitch act, otherwise i'm hoping she turns into a Walker meal. There's no room for that kind of crap in a post-apocalyptic world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be weak people.
Click to expand...


In the season 3 previews they showed Carol handling an AK 47 or some other automatic weapon and taking out some rifles, I think she finds her way in this season.


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> All I can say is nice! Season 3 is so close, but seems so far away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead Boss Season 3 Bigger Budget, Seasons 4 & 5 Ideas
> I think you might see a few more dollars on the screen in the third season. Its gonna be bigger.
> As youd expect they have the rest of the 16-episode season pretty much worked out in terms of story and characters.
Click to expand...


Well, I won't be seeing it until it comes out on dvd, just cancelled by cable.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is nice! Season 3 is so close, but seems so far away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead Boss Season 3 Bigger Budget, Seasons 4 & 5 Ideas
> I think you might see a few more dollars on the screen in the third season. Its gonna be bigger.
> As youd expect they have the rest of the 16-episode season pretty much worked out in terms of story and characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I won't be seeing it until it comes out on dvd, just cancelled by cable.
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that but I understand, I was almost in that same boat myself. If you have a laptop or a pc email me and I can give you a site to watch the episodes.


----------



## Againsheila

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is nice! Season 3 is so close, but seems so far away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I won't be seeing it until it comes out on dvd, just cancelled by cable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that but I understand, I was almost in that same boat myself. If you have a laptop or a pc email me and I can give you a site to watch the episodes.
Click to expand...


Of course I have a pc, otherwise I would be HERE.    We are keeping the internet, at least for awhile.


----------



## cereal_killer

Love this show....thats all I have to say


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I won't be seeing it until it comes out on dvd, just cancelled by cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that but I understand, I was almost in that same boat myself. If you have a laptop or a pc email me and I can give you a site to watch the episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I have a pc, otherwise I would be HERE.    We are keeping the internet, at least for awhile.
Click to expand...


Oh I didn't know if you were using a friends PC or something, some people do that.


----------



## PredFan

Just.....can't.....wait!


----------



## PredFan

Still......just....can't....wait!


----------



## RoadVirus

PredFan said:


> Still......just....can't....wait!



To help ease the pain of anticipation:

New Season 3 Trailer


----------



## Trajan

cool-

October 14th, 2012 at 9pm ET om AMC and will feature *16 episodes.* 

as long as they don't break the season up over a year.


----------



## PredFan

RoadVirus said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still......just....can't....wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To help ease the pain of anticipation:
> 
> New Season 3 Trailer
Click to expand...


That was what inspired my post today, but thanks for giving me a reason to view it again!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Seeing the Season three trailers - looks like the writers are going into the direction of Stephen Kings's "The Stand"....a post-apocalyptic war between the good and evil people that are left.
Not a bad direction.


----------



## High_Gravity

5 days left!


----------



## masquerade

iamwhatiseem said:


> Seeing the Season three trailers - looks like the writers are going into the direction of Stephen Kings's "The Stand"....a post-apocalyptic war between the good and evil people that are left.
> Not a bad direction.



And where does that leave the undead for those of us who tune in for the zombieness of it all.  I dunno ... I guess I'm not as excited about the start of the new season because I was left feeling a little disappointed at the end of last season.  I'm not saying I won't tune in, cuz I will and thankfully subscribed to this thread so I know it's this coming Sunday.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I read the entire series and basically post-apocalyptic humanity is not worth saving. 

The best thing would be is if they stumbled onto an Indian Village (you know the ones that live in tee pees and have high cheekbones) and learned how to be a human being from scratch.

The Indians could tell the white survivors that it was their own insanity coming back to bite them.


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> I read the entire series and basically post-apocalyptic humanity is not worth saving.
> 
> The best thing would be is if they stumbled onto an Indian Village (you know the ones that live in tee pees and have high cheekbones) and learned how to be a human being from scratch.
> 
> The Indians could tell the white survivors that it was their own insanity coming back to bite them.



Thats actually an awesome idea Frank.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the Season three trailers - looks like the writers are going into the direction of Stephen Kings's "The Stand"....a post-apocalyptic war between the good and evil people that are left.
> Not a bad direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where does that leave the undead for those of us who tune in for the zombieness of it all.  I dunno ... I guess I'm not as excited about the start of the new season because I was left feeling a little disappointed at the end of last season.  I'm not saying I won't tune in, cuz I will and thankfully subscribed to this thread so I know it's this coming Sunday.
Click to expand...


There will be plenty of Zombies this season, I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the Season three trailers - looks like the writers are going into the direction of Stephen Kings's "The Stand"....a post-apocalyptic war between the good and evil people that are left.
> Not a bad direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where does that leave the undead for those of us who tune in for the zombieness of it all.  I dunno ... I guess I'm not as excited about the start of the new season because I was left feeling a little disappointed at the end of last season.  I'm not saying I won't tune in, cuz I will and thankfully subscribed to this thread so I know it's this coming Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be plenty of Zombies this season, I wouldn't worry about that.
Click to expand...


I heard they got a nice bump in budget and we will see some zombie heads getting kicked in! Can't wait!


----------



## JWBooth

CrusaderFrank said:


> I read the entire series and basically post-apocalyptic humanity is not worth saving.
> 
> The best thing would be is if they stumbled onto an Indian Village (you know the ones that live in tee pees and have high cheekbones) and learned how to be a human being from scratch.
> 
> The Indians could tell the white survivors that it was their own insanity coming back to bite them.


Where would that be? Because the only Indians that they are going to run across would be living in trailer houses and working in casinos. Not really trying to be ugly, but the reality is that those folks are no more in tune with the ways of their ancestors than the survivors are with their frontier forbears.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Its coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masquerade

*GASP!!!*

The season premiere was last night and not one USMB veiwer posted comments, complaints or feedback?  What gives?


----------



## masquerade

Personally ... I can't say much because I missed the last 20-ish minutes of the show.  I'll be watching it this evening.


----------



## High_Gravity

It was pretty good, my favorite part was when they ran into the Walkers in the prison with the riot gear on. Darrly shot an arrow at one of them and it bounced off, hopefully they can find more of that gear and utilize it.


----------



## JWBooth

masquerade said:


> *GASP!!!*
> 
> The season premiere was last night and not one USMB veiwer posted comments, complaints or feedback?  What gives?



Got home from work when it was half over. Recorded it and will watch sometime today.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> It was pretty good, my favorite part was when they ran into the Walkers in the prison with the riot gear on. Darrly shot an arrow at one of them and it bounced off, hopefully they can find more of that gear and utilize it.



Sure ... after it's scrubbed and sanitized?  lol  What does it matter?  They're all covered with blood and guts anyway ... what's a little more inside riot gear?


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty good, my favorite part was when they ran into the Walkers in the prison with the riot gear on. Darrly shot an arrow at one of them and it bounced off, hopefully they can find more of that gear and utilize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ... after it's scrubbed and sanitized?  lol  What does it matter?  They're all covered with blood and guts anyway ... what's a little more inside riot gear?
Click to expand...


That riot gear would come in handy especially fighting Walkers, harder for them to bite you with all that gear on.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> It was pretty good, my favorite part was when they ran into the Walkers in the prison with the riot gear on. Darrly shot an arrow at one of them and it bounced off, hopefully they can find more of that gear and utilize it.







LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> It was pretty good, my favorite part was when they ran into the Walkers in the prison with the riot gear on. Darrly shot an arrow at one of them and it bounced off, hopefully they can find more of that gear and utilize it.



Pretty good? 

That was by FAR the best episode it's ever had! Action from beginning to end! GREAT character development. Michonne already proved herself as the bad ass the comic book geeks have been saying she was. And how many walkers got killed, too many to count! The opening was absolutely magnificent! And they even made Carl a likeable character (he went from an annoying brat to a pretty good child soldier)!

Loved it and I can't wait until next week!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty good, my favorite part was when they ran into the Walkers in the prison with the riot gear on. Darrly shot an arrow at one of them and it bounced off, hopefully they can find more of that gear and utilize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good?
> 
> That was by FAR the best episode it's ever had! Action from beginning to end! GREAT character development. Michonne already proved herself as the bad ass the comic book geeks have been saying she was. And how many walkers got killed, too many to count! The opening was absolutely magnificent! And they even made Carl a likeable character (he went from an annoying brat to a pretty good child soldier)!
> 
> Loved it and I can't wait until next week!
Click to expand...


Everyone in Ricks group knows how to shoot now, even Herchels daughters and Carol. Its crazy how they got Carl clearing rooms now and killing Walkers, I think this will be the best season we have seen yet.


----------



## Mr. H.

The kid got to attend the after-party following the premier.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty good, my favorite part was when they ran into the Walkers in the prison with the riot gear on. Darrly shot an arrow at one of them and it bounced off, hopefully they can find more of that gear and utilize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good?
> 
> That was by FAR the best episode it's ever had! Action from beginning to end! GREAT character development. Michonne already proved herself as the bad ass the comic book geeks have been saying she was. And how many walkers got killed, too many to count! The opening was absolutely magnificent! And they even made Carl a likeable character (he went from an annoying brat to a pretty good child soldier)!
> 
> Loved it and I can't wait until next week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone in Ricks group knows how to shoot now, even Herchels daughters and Carol. Its crazy how they got Carl clearing rooms now and killing Walkers, I think this will be the best season we have seen yet.
Click to expand...


All the characters were extremely likeable in episode 1, EXCEPT Lori. Still can't stand her!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good?
> 
> That was by FAR the best episode it's ever had! Action from beginning to end! GREAT character development. Michonne already proved herself as the bad ass the comic book geeks have been saying she was. And how many walkers got killed, too many to count! The opening was absolutely magnificent! And they even made Carl a likeable character (he went from an annoying brat to a pretty good child soldier)!
> 
> Loved it and I can't wait until next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in Ricks group knows how to shoot now, even Herchels daughters and Carol. Its crazy how they got Carl clearing rooms now and killing Walkers, I think this will be the best season we have seen yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the characters were extremely likeable in episode 1, EXCEPT Lori. Still can't stand her!
Click to expand...


Are Lori and Rick even together anymore? I got the impression that she was just another part of the group now, not really his wife anymore.


----------



## Misty

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good?
> 
> That was by FAR the best episode it's ever had! Action from beginning to end! GREAT character development. Michonne already proved herself as the bad ass the comic book geeks have been saying she was. And how many walkers got killed, too many to count! The opening was absolutely magnificent! And they even made Carl a likeable character (he went from an annoying brat to a pretty good child soldier)!
> 
> Loved it and I can't wait until next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in Ricks group knows how to shoot now, even Herchels daughters and Carol. Its crazy how they got Carl clearing rooms now and killing Walkers, I think this will be the best season we have seen yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the characters were extremely likeable in episode 1, EXCEPT Lori. Still can't stand her!
Click to expand...


She is a crappy mother shitty wife and a boney man woman.


----------



## High_Gravity

Misty said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in Ricks group knows how to shoot now, even Herchels daughters and Carol. Its crazy how they got Carl clearing rooms now and killing Walkers, I think this will be the best season we have seen yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the characters were extremely likeable in episode 1, EXCEPT Lori. Still can't stand her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is a crappy mother shitty wife and a boney man woman.
Click to expand...


She was much hotter in Prison Break.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the characters were extremely likeable in episode 1, EXCEPT Lori. Still can't stand her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a crappy mother shitty wife and a boney man woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was much hotter in Prison Break.
Click to expand...


I still think she is very attractive!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a crappy mother shitty wife and a boney man woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was much hotter in Prison Break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still think she is very attractive!
Click to expand...


I would hit it, but shes gotten too thin for my tastes.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I loved last night's episode!  Totally killed it with all the walkers getting whacked.  Lost count.  So glad they gave Carl a gun and taught him how to shoot.  Did you see that blond girl and Carl making goo-goo eyes at each other?  Something else for Rick and Lori to worry about!  lol

Rick seems like he's pissed at Lori for sleeping with Shane (that was my impression anyway).  Like that's been festering in his head all this time but he's sticking with her (really, where else is he going to go?) because of Carl and the babby.

Speaking of babby ... wth??  did Mad Men suck up too much budget money for them to afford a believable pregnant belly?  I mean, come on!  Worse fake prego belly everrrrr.  When she walked she had to hold the bottom of it so it wouldn't fall out of her shirt (that's how it looked anyway).

Loved it when the walkers face came off with the helmet.  Ewwwww!  And there were people (prisoners I assume?) alive it there!  

How about when Rick loped off Hershel's leg?  Gaaaa!  I knew that walker was going to grab him.  Will he still turn into a walker?  Or will he die from infection?  Or blood loss?  Hmmmm .....

Glad to Andrea still is still kicking.


----------



## Againsheila

Okay guys, take pity on me, I don't have cable anymore, somebody give me a compete synopsis of the episode, please?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Synopsis:  The walkers got everyone.  They're all goners.   All of them.   Next week's episode:  Rick finds a chicken and devours it, Daryl finds his brother still alive and devours him, Carl loses his hat trying to eat a cow, Lori tells Carl to get back in the house.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Is it me or were the walkers all moaning "obamaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Perhaps the best TWD episode yet.
Searching through the prison was the most suspenseful few minutes I can remember in previous episodes. 
And the new people at the very end? Hmm....what the hell are they going to do with these folks? They are convicted felons...murderers? thieves? rapist? child molesters?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Againsheila said:


> Okay guys, take pity on me, I don't have cable anymore, somebody give me a compete synopsis of the episode, please?



You don't need no stinkin' cable to watch TWD.  You have the magic of the interwebs.  Go here and watch!

search results for 'the walking dead' | SideReel


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> I loved last night's episode!  Totally killed it with all the walkers getting whacked.  Lost count.  So glad they gave Carl a gun and taught him how to shoot.  Did you see that blond girl and Carl making goo-goo eyes at each other?  Something else for Rick and Lori to worry about!  lol
> 
> Rick seems like he's pissed at Lori for sleeping with Shane (that was my impression anyway).  Like that's been festering in his head all this time but he's sticking with her (really, where else is he going to go?) because of Carl and the babby.
> 
> Speaking of babby ... wth??  did Mad Men suck up too much budget money for them to afford a believable pregnant belly?  I mean, come on!  Worse fake prego belly everrrrr.  When she walked she had to hold the bottom of it so it wouldn't fall out of her shirt (that's how it looked anyway).
> 
> Loved it when the walkers face came off with the helmet.  Ewwwww!  And there were people (prisoners I assume?) alive it there!
> 
> How about when Rick loped off Hershel's leg?  Gaaaa!  I knew that walker was going to grab him.  Will he still turn into a walker?  Or will he die from infection?  Or blood loss?  Hmmmm .....
> 
> Glad to Andrea still is still kicking.



I think the reason Rick is pissed at Lori is because she hated him for killing Shane, even though Shane was going to kill Rick.  

She doesn't deserve him, IMO.


----------



## daveman

Oh, yeah -- the SFX budget has definitely gone up!


----------



## Againsheila

Zoom-boing said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys, take pity on me, I don't have cable anymore, somebody give me a compete synopsis of the episode, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need no stinkin' cable to watch TWD.  You have the magic of the interwebs.  Go here and watch!
> 
> search results for 'the walking dead' | SideReel
Click to expand...


Okay, I've got to be really stupid because I can't get the episodes to play.  I can get comments about them, but the episodes themselves just sit there with a written synopsis and a picture.

Nevermind, I figured it out, I gotta sign up.  I hate signing up...but I will for the walking dead...


----------



## PredFan

I would have done the prison differently. After securing the perimeter, I would have taken out all of the walkers inside the inner fence safely through the fence till they were gone. then I would have gone in and opened each door, one by one, made a commotion to draw out the walkers from inside and killed them safely from outside the inner fence. Wash, rince, repeat. Would have made for fewer walkers inside when we went in.

Come on Rick, you should be a pro at this by now.


----------



## masquerade

Herchel!! Nooooooooooooo!!!

Does anyone here think that chopping off his lower leg is going to save his ass?  Wouldn't the infection be immediately carried by his blood stream?

After watching the last 20 minutes last evening, I have to say it was a great episode!  I'm soooo looking forward to next Sunday!


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> Synopsis:  The walkers got everyone.  They're all goners.   All of them.   Next week's episode:  Rick finds a chicken and devours it, Daryl finds his brother still alive and devours him, Carl loses his hat trying to eat a cow, Lori tells Carl to get back in the house.



I don't know what I find more humorous ... your post or your new avi!


----------



## masquerade

iamwhatiseem said:


> Perhaps the best TWD episode yet.
> Searching through the prison was the most suspenseful few minutes I can remember in previous episodes.
> And the new people at the very end? Hmm....what the hell are they going to do with these folks? They are convicted felons...murderers? thieves? rapist? child molesters?



Something to think about and keep in mind, no doubt.  But they are still humans in an undead world.


----------



## masquerade

In my most humble, zombie-loving opinion ... I think it would serve the show well if the characters could show more disgust and repulsion from the smell the prison would have with all those rotting corpses.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Herchel!! Nooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Does anyone here think that chopping off his lower leg is going to save his ass?  Wouldn't the infection be immediately carried by his blood stream?
> 
> After watching the last 20 minutes last evening, I have to say it was a great episode!  I'm soooo looking forward to next Sunday!



Its hard to say, his leg was chopped off right away after he was bit, it may be enough to save him from turning into a Walker.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> In my most humble, zombie-loving opinion ... I think it would serve the show well if the characters could show more disgust and repulsion from the smell the prison would have with all those rotting corpses.



I agree however they are probably used to it by now if you think about it.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my most humble, zombie-loving opinion ... I think it would serve the show well if the characters could show more disgust and repulsion from the smell the prison would have with all those rotting corpses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree however they are probably used to it by now if you think about it.
Click to expand...


Perhaps outside, sure ... where the air is still somewhat fresh.  But inside the prison walls?  ( throws hand over mouth to stop the vomit )  lol


----------



## PredFan

masquerade said:


> Herchel!! Nooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Does anyone here think that chopping off his lower leg is going to save his ass?  Wouldn't the infection be immediately carried by his blood stream?
> 
> After watching the last 20 minutes last evening, I have to say it was a great episode!  I'm soooo looking forward to next Sunday!



In the traditional zombie lore, it would not save him.

In this story, everyone is already infected, so the only question is if a bite is fatal or not. Going by that, I'd say that he could end up being ok, so to speak.


----------



## PredFan

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my most humble, zombie-loving opinion ... I think it would serve the show well if the characters could show more disgust and repulsion from the smell the prison would have with all those rotting corpses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree however they are probably used to it by now if you think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps outside, sure ... where the air is still somewhat fresh.  But inside the prison walls?  ( throws hand over mouth to stop the vomit )  lol
Click to expand...


My wife brought this up to me when we were watching it. She especially remarked when the two youg kids were kissing each other with zombie gore all over them.

I'm afraid my girly wife would be a gonner in the zombie apocolypse.


----------



## RoadVirus

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty good, my favorite part was when they ran into the Walkers in the prison with the riot gear on. Darrly shot an arrow at one of them and it bounced off, hopefully they can find more of that gear and utilize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ... after it's scrubbed and sanitized?  lol  What does it matter?  They're all covered with blood and guts anyway ... what's a little more inside riot gear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That riot gear would come in handy especially fighting Walkers, harder for them to bite you with all that gear on.
Click to expand...


I don't know...how'd those guys we saw in Clearing Round 2 turn if they were wearing that gear?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Againsheila said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys, take pity on me, I don't have cable anymore, somebody give me a compete synopsis of the episode, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need no stinkin' cable to watch TWD.  You have the magic of the interwebs.  Go here and watch!
> 
> search results for 'the walking dead' | SideReel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I've got to be really stupid because I can't get the episodes to play.  I can get comments about them, but the episodes themselves just sit there with a written synopsis and a picture.
> 
> Nevermind, I figured it out, I gotta sign up.  I hate signing up...but I will for the walking dead...
Click to expand...


Oh, sign up!  You can then track which episodes you've watched so you don't have to keep track in your head.  I do that with shows I don't even watch on sidereel ... just one less thing for me to have to remember.


----------



## RoadVirus

High_Gravity said:


> Everyone in Ricks group knows how to shoot now, even Herchels daughters and Carol. Its crazy how they got Carl clearing rooms now and killing Walkers, I think this will be the best season we have seen yet.



With the timeline passing a few months (so it would seem by Lori's levitating belly), i would assume Rick would make learning to shoot mandatory for all. As for Carol shooting, i say she needs some work, considering she almost shot Rick's feet off during the outer compound clearing.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ... after it's scrubbed and sanitized?  lol  What does it matter?  They're all covered with blood and guts anyway ... what's a little more inside riot gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That riot gear would come in handy especially fighting Walkers, harder for them to bite you with all that gear on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...how'd those guys we saw in Clearing Round 2 turn if they were wearing that gear?
Click to expand...


Thats a good point, unless they died some other kind of way and than turned.


----------



## RoadVirus

High_Gravity said:


> It was pretty good, my favorite part was when they ran into the Walkers in the prison with the riot gear on. Darrly shot an arrow at one of them and it bounced off



Talk about an "oh shit" moment that was!


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in Ricks group knows how to shoot now, even Herchels daughters and Carol. Its crazy how they got Carl clearing rooms now and killing Walkers, I think this will be the best season we have seen yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the timeline passing a few months (so it would seem by Lori's levitating belly), i would assume Rick would make learning to shoot mandatory for all. As for Carol shooting, i say she needs some work, considering she almost shot Rick's feet off during the outer compound clearing.
Click to expand...


Very true, I remember Herchel saying they were low on ammo though, thats why they were clearing the prison by hand.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Aside from the walker/dead flesh smell, all the characters look like they stink.  Carl .. what is he, 12 or so? .. probably smells like an onion!  lol


----------



## GHook93

PredFan said:


> I would have done the prison differently. After securing the perimeter, I would have taken out all of the walkers inside the inner fence safely through the fence till they were gone. then I would have gone in and opened each door, one by one, made a commotion to draw out the walkers from inside and killed them safely from outside the inner fence. Wash, rince, repeat. Would have made for fewer walkers inside when we went in.
> 
> Come on Rick, you should be a pro at this by now.


 
Yea that would have made much more sense, but wouldn't have been as suspenseful. 

Making noise to draw the Walkers out aka Zombieland!!! Yep never understood, why in zombie movies they sneak around so much!


----------



## PredFan

GHook93 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have done the prison differently. After securing the perimeter, I would have taken out all of the walkers inside the inner fence safely through the fence till they were gone. then I would have gone in and opened each door, one by one, made a commotion to draw out the walkers from inside and killed them safely from outside the inner fence. Wash, rince, repeat. Would have made for fewer walkers inside when we went in.
> 
> Come on Rick, you should be a pro at this by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that would have made much more sense, but wouldn't have been as suspenseful.
> 
> Making noise to draw the Walkers out aka Zombieland!!! Yep never understood, why in zombie movies they sneak around so much!
Click to expand...


Well, this story introduced an element that I had not seen or thought of before. The fact that noise, such as gunshots, actually would attract walkers. That part I liked, so I can understand them sneaking around, but sometimes you can use noise to your advantage. Such as when you have a chain link fence that you can safely kill zombies from.


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herchel!! Nooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Does anyone here think that chopping off his lower leg is going to save his ass?  Wouldn't the infection be immediately carried by his blood stream?
> 
> After watching the last 20 minutes last evening, I have to say it was a great episode!  I'm soooo looking forward to next Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to say, his leg was chopped off right away after he was bit, it may be enough to save him from turning into a Walker.
Click to expand...


not sure if that will work, remember what the researcher said at the CDC in Atlanta, "we are all infected", once the agent/virus/infection in our body is triggered its triggered, blod flow is fairly rapid , hes done....but then it IS TV so...


----------



## JWBooth

iamwhatiseem said:


> Perhaps the best TWD episode yet.
> Searching through the prison was the most suspenseful few minutes I can remember in previous episodes.
> And the new people at the very end? Hmm....what the hell are they going to do with these folks? They are convicted felons...murderers? thieves? rapist? child molesters?




The looks on the convicts faces....."Ya'll brought wimmin?"


----------



## iamwhatiseem

masquerade said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the best TWD episode yet.
> Searching through the prison was the most suspenseful few minutes I can remember in previous episodes.
> And the new people at the very end? Hmm....what the hell are they going to do with these folks? They are convicted felons...murderers? thieves? rapist? child molesters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to think about and keep in mind, no doubt.  But they are still humans in an undead world.
Click to expand...


It is...but...can you imagine how protective and suspicious we would all be of anyone outside the group?....And these folks are convicted felons without anyway of knowing what crime they committed. I see some battle lines being drawn soon.


----------



## High_Gravity

iamwhatiseem said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the best TWD episode yet.
> Searching through the prison was the most suspenseful few minutes I can remember in previous episodes.
> And the new people at the very end? Hmm....what the hell are they going to do with these folks? They are convicted felons...murderers? thieves? rapist? child molesters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to think about and keep in mind, no doubt.  But they are still humans in an undead world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is...but...can you imagine how protective and suspicious we would all be of anyone outside the group?....And these folks are convicted felons without anyway of knowing what crime they committed. I see some battle lines being drawn soon.
Click to expand...


Me too. Those inmates are going to be very protective of their space and food as well, remember Rick wanted to take all that shit.


----------



## GHook93

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herchel!! Nooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Does anyone here think that chopping off his lower leg is going to save his ass?  Wouldn't the infection be immediately carried by his blood stream?
> 
> After watching the last 20 minutes last evening, I have to say it was a great episode!  I'm soooo looking forward to next Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to say, his leg was chopped off right away after he was bit, it may be enough to save him from turning into a Walker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not sure if that will work, remember what the researcher said at the CDC in Atlanta, "we are all infected", once the agent/virus/infection in our body is triggered its triggered, blod flow is fairly rapid , hes done....but then it IS TV so...
Click to expand...


Not sure you watch the Talking Dead, but one of the factoids stated that in the comic it was Dale that got his leg chopped off and it inferred it saved his life!


----------



## Trajan

GHook93 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to say, his leg was chopped off right away after he was bit, it may be enough to save him from turning into a Walker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if that will work, remember what the researcher said at the CDC in Atlanta, "we are all infected", once the agent/virus/infection in our body is triggered its triggered, blod flow is fairly rapid , hes done....but then it IS TV so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure you watch the Talking Dead, but one of the factoids stated that in the comic it was Dale that got his leg chopped off and it inferred it saved his life!
Click to expand...


the *T*alking Dead..? Uhm no, but as I said its TV, well comics what have you.....


----------



## High_Gravity

Anyways my ex girlfriends new boyfriend looks EXACTLY like T Dogg so I can't stand looking at him now, I hope he gets eaten alive by Walkers soon.


----------



## Againsheila

Picture this, you've just killed a bunch of walking dead.  You are walking down a corridor and one is sitting back against the wall, do YOU walk close enough to him to get bit?  Man Hershal was dumb.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Anyways my ex girlfriends new boyfriend looks EXACTLY like T Dogg so I can't stand looking at him now, I hope he gets eaten alive by Walkers soon.



T-Doggs character actually grew pretty likeable!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways my ex girlfriends new boyfriend looks EXACTLY like T Dogg so I can't stand looking at him now, I hope he gets eaten alive by Walkers soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Doggs character actually grew pretty likeable!
Click to expand...


Meh, I want him killed.


----------



## Misty

I was creeped out when Lori asked Hershel, if they are all infected, can her baby die and eat her from the inside out. Whoa.


----------



## Misty

Againsheila said:


> Picture this, you've just killed a bunch of walking dead.  You are walking down a corridor and one is sitting back against the wall, do YOU walk close enough to him to get bit?  Man Hershal was dumb.



He's old exhausted hungry lost half his family, can't believe he is thinking that clearly. 

I love the use of guns and screwdrivers and knives in this series. They are very violent. It brings out my primal instincts. Lolol


----------



## Misty

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herchel!! Nooooooooooooo!!!
> Does anyone here think that chopping off his lower leg is going to save his ass?  Wouldn't the infection be immediately carried by his blood stream?
> After watching the last 20 minutes last evening, I have to say it was a great episode!  I'm soooo looking forward to next Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to say, his leg was chopped off right away after he was bit, it may be enough to save him from turning into a Walker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not sure if that will work, remember what the researcher said at the CDC in Atlanta, "we are all infected", once the agent/virus/infection in our body is triggered its triggered, blod flow is fairly rapid , hes done....but then it IS TV so...
Click to expand...


I think they did that to save hershel that's why Rick did it. They now have to keep him from dying. And get him a pirate stump to use as a leg. 

Or all the old ones are out and it's young actors only.


----------



## Againsheila

Had to share this:


----------



## High_Gravity

Last nights episode was awesome, Rick was smart to take out that Hispanic inmate, he was trying to make a move on him. Those inmates got fucked up.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Last nights episode was awesome, Rick was smart to take out that Hispanic inmate, he was trying to make a move on him. Those inmates got fucked up.


Agreed, and as for locking the young one out on the yard with the walkers...the convict should have made a more rational decision about his
circumstances


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It just reminds me again, that if this is what's left of the human race, maybe extinction would be a mercy


----------



## JWBooth

CrusaderFrank said:


> It just reminds me again, that if this is what's left of the human race, maybe extinction would be a mercy




The previews for upcoming episodes have a "Jericho" feel to them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JWBooth said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just reminds me again, that if this is what's left of the human race, maybe extinction would be a mercy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previews for upcoming episodes have a "Jericho" feel to them.
Click to expand...


There's no saving grace to any of the survivors. They were going to execute some lost kid last season based on some vague potential "threat" 

Can you imagine if the subject of women came up with the prisoners? LOL


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights episode was awesome, Rick was smart to take out that Hispanic inmate, he was trying to make a move on him. Those inmates got fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, and as for locking the young one out on the yard with the walkers...the convict should have made a more rational decision about his
> circumstances
Click to expand...


I didn't like that little guy anyways, he was straight talking smack the whole time. He got what he deserved.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Last nights episode was awesome, Rick was smart to take out that Hispanic inmate, he was trying to make a move on him. Those inmates got fucked up.



I thought the first episode was the awesome, but last nights might have been better. When the inmates first started taking on the Walkers, I was dying laughing, they fought like it was a prison riot.

You knew that hispanic guy had to go. Nice chop to the head by Rick! WOW, that was intense. Then hearing the black guy scream as the Walkers devoured him. Very erry. Rick has turned into a full fledged bad ass.

Carol has turned into a real survivor. Not a liability anymore. She is a contributor. Love her character. 

Carl has grown on me. T-Dogg getting more of spotline has been welcomed.

All the characters are awesome, EXCEPT Lori, still can't stand her!

I felt bad for the big black guy. He seemed like a gentle giant and might have been helpful down the line. 

Glad they didn't kill the other two inmates. QUESTION: Anyone who read the comics know who those two characters are?


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights episode was awesome, Rick was smart to take out that Hispanic inmate, he was trying to make a move on him. Those inmates got fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, and as for locking the young one out on the yard with the walkers...the convict should have made a more rational decision about his
> circumstances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't like that little guy anyways, he was straight talking smack the whole time. He got what he deserved.
Click to expand...


Yep, but then again, imagine being locked in a room for over a year with all those other nutz!


----------



## thanatos144

My sister is addicted to this show....I have only saw a few episodes....One of the side effects of married life is that I have to compromise on the shows I watch.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, and as for locking the young one out on the yard with the walkers...the convict should have made a more rational decision about his
> circumstances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like that little guy anyways, he was straight talking smack the whole time. He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but then again, imagine being locked in a room for over a year with all those other nutz!
Click to expand...


Yeah I can imagine, those inmates were just doing what they had to survive just like Rick and his crew though. Shane would have been invaluable in dispatching those inmates though.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights episode was awesome, Rick was smart to take out that Hispanic inmate, he was trying to make a move on him. Those inmates got fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the first episode was the awesome, but last nights might have been better. When the inmates first started taking on the Walkers, I was dying laughing, they fought like it was a prison riot.
> 
> You knew that hispanic guy had to go. Nice chop to the head by Rick! WOW, that was intense. Then hearing the black guy scream as the Walkers devoured him. Very erry. Rick has turned into a full fledged bad ass.
> 
> Carol has turned into a real survivor. Not a liability anymore. She is a contributor. Love her character.
> 
> Carl has grown on me. T-Dogg getting more of spotline has been welcomed.
> 
> All the characters are awesome, EXCEPT Lori, still can't stand her!
> 
> I felt bad for the big black guy. He seemed like a gentle giant and might have been helpful down the line.
> 
> Glad they didn't kill the other two inmates. QUESTION: Anyone who read the comics know who those two characters are?
Click to expand...


I think after some time those 2 remaining inmates might be able to earn Ricks trust, especially when the Governor comes and tries to take over the prison.


----------



## Zoom-boing

LOVED last night's episode!  Rick's axe whack to that dude?  AWESOME!  Split his old head right apart.  Felt bad for the guy Rick locked outside with the walkers ... now there's just one more walker to kill.  He should have just axed his head too.  The two prisoners left?  Sucks to be them.

So is Herschel dead or alive?  I thought he was alive when he was holding Rick's hand then I thought he died and he made the daughter's hold Herschel's hand but then Lori said he was alive.  I thought Herschel was going to bite Rick on the arm.  Confusion here.

Glad that the young blond girl told Carl to knock off the way he talks to Lori.  Someone had too.  

Rick is pisssed at Lori for sleeping with Shane.  If that babby comes out with a big old head of black hair and a bit of a honker nose Rick will never get over (or forgive Lori) for it being Shane's kid.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like that little guy anyways, he was straight talking smack the whole time. He got what he deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but then again, imagine being locked in a room for over a year with all those other nutz!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I can imagine, those inmates were just doing what they had to survive just like Rick and his crew though. Shane would have been invaluable in dispatching those inmates though.
Click to expand...


I think the white inmate the pleaded for his life will be a liability. I think the black inmate who is a large athletic looking man, that showed a lot of courage will be an asset!

Who do you think was in the grassy knoll looking at Carol? They want you to think it's Merle, but that is too simple. I think either Morgan or someone we haven't seen yet?


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but then again, imagine being locked in a room for over a year with all those other nutz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can imagine, those inmates were just doing what they had to survive just like Rick and his crew though. Shane would have been invaluable in dispatching those inmates though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the white inmate the pleaded for his life will be a liability. I think the black inmate who is a large athletic looking man, that showed a lot of courage will be an asset!
> 
> Who do you think was in the grassy knoll looking at Carol? They want you to think it's Merle, but that is too simple. I think either Morgan or someone we haven't seen yet?
Click to expand...

My guess is that it is another, as yet to be introduced, survivor.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but then again, imagine being locked in a room for over a year with all those other nutz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can imagine, those inmates were just doing what they had to survive just like Rick and his crew though. Shane would have been invaluable in dispatching those inmates though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the white inmate the pleaded for his life will be a liability. I think the black inmate who is a large athletic looking man, that showed a lot of courage will be an asset!
> 
> Who do you think was in the grassy knoll looking at Carol? They want you to think it's Merle, but that is too simple. I think either Morgan or someone we haven't seen yet?
Click to expand...


I'm thinking either Merle or some of the governors trackers, they have probably been watching that prison for a while now.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> LOVED last night's episode!  Rick's axe whack to that dude?  AWESOME!  Split his old head right apart.  Felt bad for the guy Rick locked outside with the walkers ... now there's just one more walker to kill.  He should have just axed his head too.  The two prisoners left?  Sucks to be them.


Not sure I felt bad for him. He seemed like an immoral prick that would have caused problems. I felt for how he was taken out!

Not sure he will come back as a walker. There were a lot of walkers out there, I am sure they picked his bones clean!



Zoom-boing said:


> So is Herschel dead or alive?  I thought he was alive when he was holding Rick's hand then I thought he died and he made the daughter's hold Herschel's hand but then Lori said he was alive.  I thought Herschel was going to bite Rick on the arm.  Confusion here.


I thought that was fairly obvious that he lived!  And be honest, when Herschel grab Lori's face you jumped out of your seat (reminded me of the beginning of the webisode!



Zoom-boing said:


> Glad that the young blond girl told Carl to knock off the way he talks to Lori.  Someone had too.


He should be more respectful, but he RIGHTFULLY got supplies and that helped save Herschel's life!!! He is a child soldier now!




Zoom-boing said:


> Rick is pisssed at Lori for sleeping with Shane.  If that babby comes out with a big old head of black hair and a bit of a honker nose Rick will never get over (or forgive Lori) for it being Shane's kid.


Doubtfully! At this point, I think he is only hoping for a healthy and live baby!


----------



## GHook93

JWBooth said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can imagine, those inmates were just doing what they had to survive just like Rick and his crew though. Shane would have been invaluable in dispatching those inmates though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the white inmate the pleaded for his life will be a liability. I think the black inmate who is a large athletic looking man, that showed a lot of courage will be an asset!
> 
> Who do you think was in the grassy knoll looking at Carol? They want you to think it's Merle, but that is too simple. I think either Morgan or someone we haven't seen yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My guess is that it is another, as yet to be introduced, survivor.
Click to expand...


I think that is right. They keep toying with us on the Merle reintroduction!


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the white inmate the pleaded for his life will be a liability. I think the black inmate who is a large athletic looking man, that showed a lot of courage will be an asset!
> 
> Who do you think was in the grassy knoll looking at Carol? They want you to think it's Merle, but that is too simple. I think either Morgan or someone we haven't seen yet?
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that it is another, as yet to be introduced, survivor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is right. They keep toying with us on the Merle reintroduction!
Click to expand...


Sadly, I think that the Merle reintroduction will take place in one of those TV cliche cliffhanger season ending episodes. If not this season, then the next.


----------



## RoadVirus

JWBooth said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that it is another, as yet to be introduced, survivor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is right. They keep toying with us on the Merle reintroduction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think that the Merle reintroduction will take place in one of those TV cliche cliffhanger season ending episodes. If not this season, then the next.
Click to expand...


No...i think we will be seeing Merle next week. I could've sworn i saw him in the trailer for next week's episode.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is right. They keep toying with us on the Merle reintroduction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think that the Merle reintroduction will take place in one of those TV cliche cliffhanger season ending episodes. If not this season, then the next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...i think we will be seeing Merle next week. I could've sworn i saw him in the trailer for next week's episode.
Click to expand...


I think your right, I want to see the Governor too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

If you were Rick, what would you do?


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> If you were Rick, what would you do?



As far as?


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED last night's episode!  Rick's axe whack to that dude?  AWESOME!  Split his old head right apart.  Felt bad for the guy Rick locked outside with the walkers ... now there's just one more walker to kill.  He should have just axed his head too.  The two prisoners left?  Sucks to be them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I felt bad for him. He seemed like an immoral prick that would have caused problems. I felt for how he was taken out!
> 
> Not sure he will come back as a walker. There were a lot of walkers out there, I am sure they picked his bones clean!
> 
> Yeah, meant I felt bad for him being thrown to the walkers but you're right there probably wasn't anything left of him after they got done with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Herschel dead or alive?  I thought he was alive when he was holding Rick's hand then I thought he died and he made the daughter's hold Herschel's hand but then Lori said he was alive.  I thought Herschel was going to bite Rick on the arm.  Confusion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was fairly obvious that he lived!  And be honest, when Herschel grab Lori's face you jumped out of your seat (reminded me of the beginning of the webisode!
> 
> When Herschel passed out I thought he died and that was why Lori left the room, Rick gave Herschel's hand over to the daughters and then left the room too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that the young blond girl told Carl to knock off the way he talks to Lori.  Someone had too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should be more respectful, but he RIGHTFULLY got supplies and that helped save Herschel's life!!! He is a child soldier now!
> 
> He should be a little soldier boy now ... but he should still respect his momma!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick is pisssed at Lori for sleeping with Shane.  If that babby comes out with a big old head of black hair and a bit of a honker nose Rick will never get over (or forgive Lori) for it being Shane's kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtfully! At this point, I think he is only hoping for a healthy and live baby!
Click to expand...


I still have doubts that Lori or the babby are going to live ... c-section by Carol?  In all that filth and muck?  Hmmmm.   Unless they get to that town before the babby is born.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED last night's episode!  Rick's axe whack to that dude?  AWESOME!  Split his old head right apart.  Felt bad for the guy Rick locked outside with the walkers ... now there's just one more walker to kill.  He should have just axed his head too.  The two prisoners left?  Sucks to be them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I felt bad for him. He seemed like an immoral prick that would have caused problems. I felt for how he was taken out!
> 
> Not sure he will come back as a walker. There were a lot of walkers out there, I am sure they picked his bones clean!
> 
> Yeah, meant I felt bad for him being thrown to the walkers but you're right there probably wasn't anything left of him after they got done with him.
> 
> 
> I thought that was fairly obvious that he lived!  And be honest, when Herschel grab Lori's face you jumped out of your seat (reminded me of the beginning of the webisode!
> 
> When Herschel passed out I thought he died and that was why Lori left the room, Rick gave Herschel's hand over to the daughters and then left the room too.
> 
> 
> 
> He should be more respectful, but he RIGHTFULLY got supplies and that helped save Herschel's life!!! He is a child soldier now!
> 
> He should be a little soldier boy now ... but he should still respect his momma!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick is pisssed at Lori for sleeping with Shane.  If that babby comes out with a big old head of black hair and a bit of a honker nose Rick will never get over (or forgive Lori) for it being Shane's kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtfully! At this point, I think he is only hoping for a healthy and live baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have doubts that Lori or the babby are going to live ... c-section by Carol?  In all that filth and muck?  Hmmmm.   Unless they get to that town before the babby is born.
Click to expand...


The governor probably has a doctor or 2 in his town, I didn't even think of that.


----------



## daveman

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, and as for locking the young one out on the yard with the walkers...the convict should have made a more rational decision about his
> circumstances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like that little guy anyways, he was straight talking smack the whole time. He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but then again, imagine being locked in a room for over a year with all those other nutz!
Click to expand...

And think how bad-ass they were, shaving the whole time with kitchen knives.


----------



## RoadVirus

Lori's little chat with Rick about him being a killer etc and the talk they had at the end, hopefully Rick will stop wallowing in his own self-pity.

Also, he needs to have a chat with Carl. He was awesome in this season's first ep for his shooting capabilities but this ep, he was being his usual dick of a self.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> Lori's little chat with Rick about him being a killer etc and the talk they had at the end, hopefully Rick will stop wallowing in his own self-pity.
> 
> Also, he needs to have a chat with Carl. He was awesome in this season's first ep for his shooting capabilities but this ep, he was being his usual dick of a self.



Carl is trying too hard to impress that blonde girl.


----------



## Nightson

As a fan of the Romero zombie movies, my appreciation for 'The Walking Dead' has waned somewhat. The writers of TWD have read and written their screenplays concept by concept by the "Big Book Of Romero" film creation. As was oft the theme in Romero's flicks, the zombies are far less terrifying than the despotic folks who populate them. So has it become in The Walking Dead. I continue to enjoy the social and political themes of Romero horror movies overlayed with the pervading zombie apocalypse. Romero's human villans were caricatures of the taboo and darker themes of the historical eras in American history during which they were produced. Romero's villans existed for a purpose: to boldy emphasize the most controversial social and political issues of the day which no one really wanted to discuss or air in public. Not so the villans in the Walking Dead who seem to exist solely as added sources of suspense useable when zombies are not attacking.

I still watch the show, but as a drama it functions more as 'camp' than depth. Rick for instance. For how long prior to Shane's demise did he know without doubt Shane possessed sociopathic tendencies he was willing to act on? I mean at one point last season, I was waiting for Shane to off a member of Rick's family just to prove that 'Hey, Rick I am a really bad guy.' I guess at this point I just watch the show because it's zombies and unedited gore on TV. I suppose that's something original in and of itself.


----------



## masquerade

Okay ... before I read feedback post from this past week's episode I have to say the following .....

Holy shit Rick!  That was fucking nasty!  I mean, I know it was either you or him, but damn!


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Okay ... before I read feedback post from this past week's episode I have to say the following .....
> 
> Holy shit Rick!  That was fucking nasty!  I mean, I know it was either you or him, but damn!



Rick did the right thing, can't have another Shane repeat. That Hispanic guy wanted to take over the whole show.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED last night's episode!  Rick's axe whack to that dude?  AWESOME!  Split his old head right apart.  Felt bad for the guy Rick locked outside with the walkers ... now there's just one more walker to kill.  He should have just axed his head too.  The two prisoners left?  Sucks to be them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I felt bad for him. He seemed like an immoral prick that would have caused problems. I felt for how he was taken out!
> 
> Not sure he will come back as a walker. There were a lot of walkers out there, I am sure they picked his bones clean!
> 
> Yeah, meant I felt bad for him being thrown to the walkers but you're right there probably wasn't anything left of him after they got done with him.
> 
> 
> I thought that was fairly obvious that he lived!  And be honest, when Herschel grab Lori's face you jumped out of your seat (reminded me of the beginning of the webisode!
> 
> When Herschel passed out I thought he died and that was why Lori left the room, Rick gave Herschel's hand over to the daughters and then left the room too.
> 
> 
> 
> He should be more respectful, but he RIGHTFULLY got supplies and that helped save Herschel's life!!! He is a child soldier now!
> 
> He should be a little soldier boy now ... but he should still respect his momma!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick is pisssed at Lori for sleeping with Shane.  If that babby comes out with a big old head of black hair and a bit of a honker nose Rick will never get over (or forgive Lori) for it being Shane's kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtfully! At this point, I think he is only hoping for a healthy and live baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have doubts that Lori or the babby are going to live ... c-section by Carol?  In all that filth and muck?  Hmmmm.   Unless they get to that town before the babby is born.
Click to expand...


This is TV and for a prison to be abandoned for over a year, it was pretty clean!


----------



## GHook93

Nightson said:


> As a fan of the Romero zombie movies, my appreciation for 'The Walking Dead' has waned somewhat. The writers of TWD have read and written their screenplays concept by concept by the "Big Book Of Romero" film creation. As was oft the theme in Romero's flicks, the zombies are far less terrifying than the despotic folks who populate them. So has it become in The Walking Dead. I continue to enjoy the social and political themes of Romero horror movies overlayed with the pervading zombie apocalypse. Romero's human villans were caricatures of the taboo and darker themes of the historical eras in American history during which they were produced. Romero's villans existed for a purpose: to boldy emphasize the most controversial social and political issues of the day which no one really wanted to discuss or air in public. Not so the villans in the Walking Dead who seem to exist solely as added sources of suspense useable when zombies are not attacking.
> 
> I still watch the show, but as a drama it functions more as 'camp' than depth. Rick for instance. For how long prior to Shane's demise did he know without doubt Shane possessed sociopathic tendencies he was willing to act on? I mean at one point last season, I was waiting for Shane to off a member of Rick's family just to prove that 'Hey, Rick I am a really bad guy.' I guess at this point I just watch the show because it's zombies and unedited gore on TV. I suppose that's something original in and of itself.



I am also a HUGE fan of the Romero films (except for the last one - it was beyond stupid)! As much as I loved Night (and the remake), Dawn (and the remake), I actually enjoy the Walking Dead more!!! It's that F'ing good!


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... before I read feedback post from this past week's episode I have to say the following .....
> 
> Holy shit Rick!  That was fucking nasty!  I mean, I know it was either you or him, but damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick did the right thing, can't have another Shane repeat. That Hispanic guy wanted to take over the whole show.
Click to expand...


Oh, I know he did.  I just thought they might get into a tussle, roll around on the floor beating the crap out of each other.  The machete in the head was not what I expected.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> Nightson said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a fan of the Romero zombie movies, my appreciation for 'The Walking Dead' has waned somewhat. The writers of TWD have read and written their screenplays concept by concept by the "Big Book Of Romero" film creation. As was oft the theme in Romero's flicks, the zombies are far less terrifying than the despotic folks who populate them. So has it become in The Walking Dead. I continue to enjoy the social and political themes of Romero horror movies overlayed with the pervading zombie apocalypse. Romero's human villans were caricatures of the taboo and darker themes of the historical eras in American history during which they were produced. Romero's villans existed for a purpose: to boldy emphasize the most controversial social and political issues of the day which no one really wanted to discuss or air in public. Not so the villans in the Walking Dead who seem to exist solely as added sources of suspense useable when zombies are not attacking.
> 
> I still watch the show, but as a drama it functions more as 'camp' than depth. Rick for instance. For how long prior to Shane's demise did he know without doubt Shane possessed sociopathic tendencies he was willing to act on? I mean at one point last season, I was waiting for Shane to off a member of Rick's family just to prove that 'Hey, Rick I am a really bad guy.' I guess at this point I just watch the show because it's zombies and unedited gore on TV. I suppose that's something original in and of itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a HUGE fan of the Romero films (except for the last one - it was beyond stupid)! As much as I loved Night (and the remake), Dawn (and the remake), I actually enjoy the Walking Dead more!!! It's that F'ing good!
Click to expand...


LOVE the remake to Dawn Of The Dead!
The original Night is one of my all time favs.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... before I read feedback post from this past week's episode I have to say the following .....
> 
> Holy shit Rick!  That was fucking nasty!  I mean, I know it was either you or him, but damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick did the right thing, can't have another Shane repeat. That Hispanic guy wanted to take over the whole show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know he did.  I just thought they might get into a tussle, roll around on the floor beating the crap out of each other.  The machete in the head was not what I expected.
Click to expand...


Its better to end it quickly, fighting that guy like that would have complicated things. Better to finish him off quickly.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightson said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a fan of the Romero zombie movies, my appreciation for 'The Walking Dead' has waned somewhat. The writers of TWD have read and written their screenplays concept by concept by the "Big Book Of Romero" film creation. As was oft the theme in Romero's flicks, the zombies are far less terrifying than the despotic folks who populate them. So has it become in The Walking Dead. I continue to enjoy the social and political themes of Romero horror movies overlayed with the pervading zombie apocalypse. Romero's human villans were caricatures of the taboo and darker themes of the historical eras in American history during which they were produced. Romero's villans existed for a purpose: to boldy emphasize the most controversial social and political issues of the day which no one really wanted to discuss or air in public. Not so the villans in the Walking Dead who seem to exist solely as added sources of suspense useable when zombies are not attacking.
> 
> I still watch the show, but as a drama it functions more as 'camp' than depth. Rick for instance. For how long prior to Shane's demise did he know without doubt Shane possessed sociopathic tendencies he was willing to act on? I mean at one point last season, I was waiting for Shane to off a member of Rick's family just to prove that 'Hey, Rick I am a really bad guy.' I guess at this point I just watch the show because it's zombies and unedited gore on TV. I suppose that's something original in and of itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a HUGE fan of the Romero films (except for the last one - it was beyond stupid)! As much as I loved Night (and the remake), Dawn (and the remake), I actually enjoy the Walking Dead more!!! It's that F'ing good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOVE the remake to Dawn Of The Dead!
> The original Night is one of my all time favs.
Click to expand...


The original Dawn of the Dead was my fav, then I'm one of the few freaks that like the remake of Night of the Living Dead better than the original. The Dawn remake was awesome, running Zombies was a good twist. I absolutely HATED Land of the Dead. What a horrible twist on the story! I think there was one between Dawn and Land, but I never saw that one.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a HUGE fan of the Romero films (except for the last one - it was beyond stupid)! As much as I loved Night (and the remake), Dawn (and the remake), I actually enjoy the Walking Dead more!!! It's that F'ing good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the remake to Dawn Of The Dead!
> The original Night is one of my all time favs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original Dawn of the Dead was my fav, then I'm one of the few freaks that like the remake of Night of the Living Dead better than the original. The Dawn remake was awesome, running Zombies was a good twist. I absolutely HATED Land of the Dead. What a horrible twist on the story! I think there was one between Dawn and Land, but I never saw that one.
Click to expand...


They need to make a Dawn of the Dead 2 with a different cast.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the remake to Dawn Of The Dead!
> The original Night is one of my all time favs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original Dawn of the Dead was my fav, then I'm one of the few freaks that like the remake of Night of the Living Dead better than the original. The Dawn remake was awesome, running Zombies was a good twist. I absolutely HATED Land of the Dead. What a horrible twist on the story! I think there was one between Dawn and Land, but I never saw that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to make a Dawn of the Dead 2 with a different cast.
Click to expand...


Why a different cast? Vin Rims was awesome in it! Keep him around at least!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original Dawn of the Dead was my fav, then I'm one of the few freaks that like the remake of Night of the Living Dead better than the original. The Dawn remake was awesome, running Zombies was a good twist. I absolutely HATED Land of the Dead. What a horrible twist on the story! I think there was one between Dawn and Land, but I never saw that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to make a Dawn of the Dead 2 with a different cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why a different cast? Vin Rims was awesome in it! Keep him around at least!
Click to expand...


Well they all died at the end, didn't they?


----------



## High_Gravity

Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.


----------



## RoadVirus

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.



WTF is with those heads at the end? Trophies or something?


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is with those heads at the end? Trophies or something?
Click to expand...


I think so, that dude is out there and a total liar, very manipulative. Rick is going to have his hands full dealing with him.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to make a Dawn of the Dead 2 with a different cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why a different cast? Vin Rims was awesome in it! Keep him around at least!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they all died at the end, didn't they?
Click to expand...


That was inferred, but you don't see exactly what happens


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why a different cast? Vin Rims was awesome in it! Keep him around at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they all died at the end, didn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was inferred, but you don't see exactly what happens
Click to expand...


Hmm true, I guess they could spin it that way.


----------



## JWBooth

JWBooth said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that it is another, as yet to be introduced, survivor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is right. They keep toying with us on the Merle reintroduction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think that the Merle reintroduction will take place in one of those TV cliche cliffhanger season ending episodes. If not this season, then the next.
Click to expand...

Tickled to be wrong about this.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is right. They keep toying with us on the Merle reintroduction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think that the Merle reintroduction will take place in one of those TV cliche cliffhanger season ending episodes. If not this season, then the next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tickled to be wrong about this.
Click to expand...


I noticed Merle has put his racist tendencies on the side lines, he is working with a Black guy and an Asian in the Governors crew.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Fun show but i absolutely hate it when they take a 1 hour show and split it into two story lines. I feel like too little happens as it is and now I got to play hop scotch.


----------



## Zoom-boing

RoadVirus said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is with those heads at the end? Trophies or something?
Click to expand...



Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?

They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is with those heads at the end? Trophies or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?
> 
> They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.
Click to expand...


I have a feeling the governor and his crew have been up to this for a while, they were probably the people that killed that Hispanic gang and the old people in that nursing home in Atlanta as well.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think that the Merle reintroduction will take place in one of those TV cliche cliffhanger season ending episodes. If not this season, then the next.
> 
> 
> 
> Tickled to be wrong about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed Merle has put his racist tendencies on the side lines, he is working with a Black guy and an Asian in the Governors crew.
Click to expand...

Merle is an opportunist as well as an attack dog on a short leash. It is in his interest to behave as told...for now. If the Governor ever has a weak moment, Merle is going to take the throne.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickled to be wrong about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Merle has put his racist tendencies on the side lines, he is working with a Black guy and an Asian in the Governors crew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merle is an opportunist as well as an attack dog on a short leash. It is in his interest to behave as told...for now. If the Governor ever has a weak moment, Merle is going to take the throne.
Click to expand...


He may but, that group the Governor has is very diverse, not alot of room for the whole white power thing, hes probably let it go for now.


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is with those heads at the end? Trophies or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?
> 
> They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.
Click to expand...


That made no sense to me. Why gun down guys who are trained to handle a battlezone? Those are the kind of guys you'd want on your team.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is with those heads at the end? Trophies or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?
> 
> They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made no sense to me. Why gun down guys who are trained to handle a battlezone? Those are the kind of guys you'd want on your team.
Click to expand...


The Governor saw those guys as a threat, theres no guarantee those guys would want to join with him, the Governor is NOT interested in helping the US Army regain power because they would disarm him within time, he likes having the power to himself. The Governor is basically a War Lord not unlike those in Afghanistan or Iraq, he is not interested in turning over anything to the government if it were to come back.


----------



## Againsheila

RoadVirus said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is with those heads at the end? Trophies or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?
> 
> They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made no sense to me. Why gun down guys who are trained to handle a battlezone? Those are the kind of guys you'd want on your team.
Click to expand...


Not if you're the bad guy and they are the good guys.  Killing them is the only way to get their weapons and supplies.


----------



## JWBooth

RoadVirus said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is with those heads at the end? Trophies or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?
> 
> They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made no sense to me. Why gun down guys who are trained to handle a battlezone? Those are the kind of guys you'd want on your team.
Click to expand...

Easy enough. Guys with training and a leader might just not go along to get along. They might even be a challenge to the status quo.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?
> 
> They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense to me. Why gun down guys who are trained to handle a battlezone? Those are the kind of guys you'd want on your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy enough. Guys with training and a leader might just not go along to get along. They might even be a challenge to the status quo.
Click to expand...


Yup, and the Governor was smart enough to keep the pilot alive. That way if they stumble across any choppers, they can use those.


----------



## Againsheila

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense to me. Why gun down guys who are trained to handle a battlezone? Those are the kind of guys you'd want on your team.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy enough. Guys with training and a leader might just not go along to get along. They might even be a challenge to the status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and the Governor was smart enough to keep the pilot alive. That way if they stumble across any choppers, they can use those.
Click to expand...


I don't think so, I think the pilot's head was in one of those aquariums in the last scene wasn't it?


----------



## JWBooth

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy enough. Guys with training and a leader might just not go along to get along. They might even be a challenge to the status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and the Governor was smart enough to keep the pilot alive. That way if they stumble across any choppers, they can use those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, I think the pilot's head was in one of those aquariums in the last scene wasn't it?
Click to expand...

At the top of the pyramid. Even left the bandage on his cheek.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy enough. Guys with training and a leader might just not go along to get along. They might even be a challenge to the status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and the Governor was smart enough to keep the pilot alive. That way if they stumble across any choppers, they can use those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, I think the pilot's head was in one of those aquariums in the last scene wasn't it?
Click to expand...


Yes it was!


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy enough. Guys with training and a leader might just not go along to get along. They might even be a challenge to the status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and the Governor was smart enough to keep the pilot alive. That way if they stumble across any choppers, they can use those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, I think the pilot's head was in one of those aquariums in the last scene wasn't it?
Click to expand...


WHAT? Holy crap I didn't notice that, why? I would have kept the pilot, just tell him his buddies are all dead and have him join up.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and the Governor was smart enough to keep the pilot alive. That way if they stumble across any choppers, they can use those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, I think the pilot's head was in one of those aquariums in the last scene wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT? Holy crap I didn't notice that, why? I would have kept the pilot, just tell him his buddies are all dead and have him join up.
Click to expand...


Who ever said that sociopaths were logical?


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, I think the pilot's head was in one of those aquariums in the last scene wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Holy crap I didn't notice that, why? I would have kept the pilot, just tell him his buddies are all dead and have him join up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ever said that sociopaths were logical?
Click to expand...


You got me there.


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is with those heads at the end? Trophies or something?
Click to expand...


I think it's clear that although coming off well put together he is one messed up cat!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is with those heads at the end? Trophies or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?
> 
> They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the governor and his crew have been up to this for a while, they were probably the people that killed that Hispanic gang and the old people in that nursing home in Atlanta as well.
Click to expand...


When was it revealed that the Hispanic gang was killed?


----------



## Politico

High_Gravity said:


> I noticed Merle has put his racist tendencies on the side lines, he is working with a Black guy and an Asian in the Governors crew.



That's cause he'll end up in a hole if he doesn't check his shit.



RoadVirus said:


> That made no sense to me. Why gun down guys who are trained to handle a battlezone? Those are the kind of guys you'd want on your team.



They were military. Military comes in the town they will do what military does. Take over, set up a base of operations and attempt to reconnect with DOD. That would mess up your United States of Govna plans.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I will avenge lives lost to the zombie horde in about two weeks when I get Black Ops ll. I will kill countless zombies before I fall to my glorious death at the hand of the horde!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?
> 
> They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the governor and his crew have been up to this for a while, they were probably the people that killed that Hispanic gang and the old people in that nursing home in Atlanta as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was it revealed that the Hispanic gang was killed?
Click to expand...


On the Walking Dead season 2 DVD watch the deleted scenes, Rick and his crew go back to the nursing home and everyone in there is dead and all the food and supplies were looted, I bet the Governors crew did it. They must have been in the city if they found Merle.


----------



## Samson

Are you guys still watching this? I mean, how many ways are there, really, to gross-out viewers with dead bodies and poor acting.

See _Breaking Bad_ and _Rescue Me_ on Netflix for real entertainment.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a HUGE fan of the Romero films (except for the last one - it was beyond stupid)! As much as I loved Night (and the remake), Dawn (and the remake), I actually enjoy the Walking Dead more!!! It's that F'ing good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the remake to Dawn Of The Dead!
> The original Night is one of my all time favs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original Dawn of the Dead was my fav, then I'm one of the few freaks that like the remake of Night of the Living Dead better than the original. The Dawn remake was awesome, running Zombies was a good twist. I absolutely HATED Land of the Dead. What a horrible twist on the story! I think there was one between Dawn and Land, but I never saw that one.
Click to expand...


The fact that the dead run, and run fast, was very unsettling while watching that movie.  Sometimes ... lol ... when I'm on the treadmill at the gym and I'm running I think of the movie Zombieland and Rule #1.  Cardio.  lol
Anyway, the scene at dawn with the little girl standing there in the hall ... OMG ... terrifying!   I really do think the remake was well done from casting to costume and make-up to character development.  Overall a great job.


----------



## Moonglow

The Walking Dead = Jesus Christ, the first zombie?


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the remake to Dawn Of The Dead!
> The original Night is one of my all time favs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original Dawn of the Dead was my fav, then I'm one of the few freaks that like the remake of Night of the Living Dead better than the original. The Dawn remake was awesome, running Zombies was a good twist. I absolutely HATED Land of the Dead. What a horrible twist on the story! I think there was one between Dawn and Land, but I never saw that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that the dead run, and run fast, was very unsettling while watching that movie.  Sometimes ... lol ... when I'm on the treadmill at the gym and I'm running I think of the movie Zombieland and Rule #1.  Cardio.  lol
> Anyway, the scene at dawn with the little girl standing there in the hall ... OMG ... terrifying!   I really do think the remake was well done from casting to costume and make-up to character development.  Overall a great job.
Click to expand...


It was very well done, they should have made a sequel to it.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.



What. The. Fuck.

Sitting there in a cozy leather chair in front of several tanks filled with the heads of walkers?  I couldn't help but thing of the most disgusting sexual fetish to explain that one.


----------



## JWBooth

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What. The. Fuck.
> 
> Sitting there in a cozy leather chair in front of several tanks filled with the heads of walkers?  I couldn't help but thing of the most disgusting sexual fetish to explain that one.
Click to expand...

Trophy wall.
Lots of hunters have them.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the governor and his crew have been up to this for a while, they were probably the people that killed that Hispanic gang and the old people in that nursing home in Atlanta as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it revealed that the Hispanic gang was killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the Walking Dead season 2 DVD watch the deleted scenes, Rick and his crew go back to the nursing home and everyone in there is dead and all the food and supplies were looted, I bet the Governors crew did it. They must have been in the city if they found Merle.
Click to expand...


That sucks! They were actually very honorable survivors. I need to find that on the internet somewhere.  That would make sense. They seem to smash the competition and take their supplies and probably  where they did find Merle.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Moonglow

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What. The. Fuck.
> 
> Sitting there in a cozy leather chair in front of several tanks filled with the heads of walkers?  I couldn't help but thing of the most disgusting sexual fetish to explain that one.
Click to expand...


Like a hot carl?


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was it revealed that the Hispanic gang was killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Walking Dead season 2 DVD watch the deleted scenes, Rick and his crew go back to the nursing home and everyone in there is dead and all the food and supplies were looted, I bet the Governors crew did it. They must have been in the city if they found Merle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sucks! They were actually very honorable survivors. I need to find that on the internet somewhere.  That would make sense. They seem to smash the competition and take their supplies and probably  where they did find Merle.
> 
> Thanks for the info!
Click to expand...


No problem, if you get the second season on DVD it will be on there.


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> Are you guys still watching this? I mean, how many ways are there, really, to gross-out viewers with dead bodies and poor acting.
> 
> See _Breaking Bad_ and _Rescue Me_ on Netflix for real entertainment.



It might be the first basic cable show to beat the networks in ratings. It's the highest rated TV show in cable history.

The story writing is great and so is the acting!!!

Never saw Breaking Bad, but I heard it's great, but just because one show is good doesn't mean another has to be bad.


----------



## masquerade

JWBooth said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What. The. Fuck.
> 
> Sitting there in a cozy leather chair in front of several tanks filled with the heads of walkers?  I couldn't help but thing of the most disgusting sexual fetish to explain that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trophy wall.
> Lots of hunters have them.
Click to expand...


Okay, maybe.  But the governor didn't hunt or behead the black woman's (sorry, can't remember her name ) armless, jawless zombie mules.  And the pilot of the helicopter was dying because of injuries so ..... hmmmmm ....


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the remake to Dawn Of The Dead!
> The original Night is one of my all time favs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original Dawn of the Dead was my fav, then I'm one of the few freaks that like the remake of Night of the Living Dead better than the original. The Dawn remake was awesome, running Zombies was a good twist. I absolutely HATED Land of the Dead. What a horrible twist on the story! I think there was one between Dawn and Land, but I never saw that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that the dead run, and run fast, was very unsettling while watching that movie.  Sometimes ... lol ... when I'm on the treadmill at the gym and I'm running I think of the movie Zombieland and Rule #1.  Cardio.  lol
> Anyway, the scene at dawn with the little girl standing there in the hall ... OMG ... terrifying!   I really do think the remake was well done from casting to costume and make-up to character development.  Overall a great job.
Click to expand...


Zombieland was killer also. Good mix of humor and seriousness. The humor was outrageous like Shawn of the Dead (although I love the movie also), but was still very much a part of the movie. I'm looking forward to Zombieland II.

Fast moving Zombies adds another element of fear, since you can't outrun them and one dangerous enough!


----------



## masquerade

Moonglow said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone catch this last night? the Governor is for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What. The. Fuck.
> 
> Sitting there in a cozy leather chair in front of several tanks filled with the heads of walkers?  I couldn't help but thing of the most disgusting sexual fetish to explain that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a hot carl?
Click to expand...


Alright, I'll admit it.  I had to Google that one.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys still watching this? I mean, how many ways are there, really, to gross-out viewers with dead bodies and poor acting.
> 
> See _Breaking Bad_ and _Rescue Me_ on Netflix for real entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be the first basic cable show to beat the networks in ratings. It's the highest rated TV show in cable history.
> 
> The story writing is great and *so is the acting*!!!
> 
> Never saw Breaking Bad, but I heard it's great, but just because one show is good doesn't mean another has to be bad.
Click to expand...


With maybe the execption of Lori.  Sigh ....


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys still watching this? I mean, how many ways are there, really, to gross-out viewers with dead bodies and poor acting.
> 
> See _Breaking Bad_ and _Rescue Me_ on Netflix for real entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be the first basic cable show to beat the networks in ratings. It's the highest rated TV show in cable history.
> 
> The story writing is great and *so is the acting*!!!
> 
> Never saw Breaking Bad, but I heard it's great, but just because one show is good doesn't mean another has to be bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With maybe the execption of Lori.  Sigh ....
Click to expand...


LOL! You hate Lori so much.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be the first basic cable show to beat the networks in ratings. It's the highest rated TV show in cable history.
> 
> The story writing is great and *so is the acting*!!!
> 
> Never saw Breaking Bad, but I heard it's great, but just because one show is good doesn't mean another has to be bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With maybe the execption of Lori.  Sigh ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! You hate Lori so much.
Click to expand...


Hate is such a strong word, but yeah ... I wouldn't mind watching her get bit, turn and killed.

Have any of you given thought to whether Lori will actually deliver the baby?  Or if the baby will survive birth and be healthy?  Or for that matter, remain on the show as a character (of sorts)?


----------



## JWBooth

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> With maybe the execption of Lori.  Sigh ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! You hate Lori so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is such a strong word, but yeah ... I wouldn't mind watching her get bit, turn and killed.
> 
> Have any of you given thought to whether Lori will actually deliver the baby?  Or if the baby will survive birth and be healthy?  Or for that matter, remain on the show as a character (of sorts)?
Click to expand...

Its a hook for female viewers.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> With maybe the execption of Lori.  Sigh ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! You hate Lori so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is such a strong word, but yeah ... I wouldn't mind watching her get bit, turn and killed.
> 
> Have any of you given thought to whether Lori will actually deliver the baby?  Or if the baby will survive birth and be healthy?  Or for that matter, remain on the show as a character (of sorts)?
Click to expand...


Its hard to say, the baby will probably survive but we won't see it until the end probably.


----------



## JWBooth

Michonne

I get the whole watchful warrior thing....but the she is rapidly approaching characterture.


----------



## GHook93

masquerade said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys still watching this? I mean, how many ways are there, really, to gross-out viewers with dead bodies and poor acting.
> 
> See _Breaking Bad_ and _Rescue Me_ on Netflix for real entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be the first basic cable show to beat the networks in ratings. It's the highest rated TV show in cable history.
> 
> The story writing is great and *so is the acting*!!!
> 
> Never saw Breaking Bad, but I heard it's great, but just because one show is good doesn't mean another has to be bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With maybe the execption of Lori.  Sigh ....
Click to expand...


Lori's character might suck, but her acting is very good! I actually think she is one of the better ones on the show!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Samson said:


> Are you guys still watching this? I mean, how many ways are there, really, to gross-out viewers with dead bodies and poor acting.
> 
> See _Breaking Bad_ and _Rescue Me_ on Netflix for real entertainment.



I tried breaking bad for a season and it just seemed too slow. Never seen rescue me


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I'm also gonna bet the baby is born with something wrong with it


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm also gonna bet the baby is born with something wrong with it



Nope a nice and health baby girl!


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also gonna bet the baby is born with something wrong with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope a nice and health baby girl!
Click to expand...


My wife took one look at that strap on pregnancy belly and told me that she is having a girl.

I figure its one of them all knowing wimmin things.


----------



## Againsheila

masquerade said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> What. The. Fuck.
> 
> Sitting there in a cozy leather chair in front of several tanks filled with the heads of walkers?  I couldn't help but thing of the most disgusting sexual fetish to explain that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a hot carl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright, I'll admit it.  I had to Google that one.
Click to expand...


I wish I hadn't.


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also gonna bet the baby is born with something wrong with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope a nice and health baby girl!
Click to expand...


I agree. A symbol of life in a world of death.


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the governor and his crew have been up to this for a while, they were probably the people that killed that Hispanic gang and the old people in that nursing home in Atlanta as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it revealed that the Hispanic gang was killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the Walking Dead season 2 DVD watch the deleted scenes, Rick and his crew go back to the nursing home and everyone in there is dead and all the food and supplies were looted, I bet the Governors crew did it. They must have been in the city if they found Merle.
Click to expand...

Rep for u bro, I have the DVD but didn't watch the scenes.......


----------



## GHook93

The hispanics getting killed!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFOQZ6Sr_dI]The Walking Dead Season 2 DELETED SCENE &#39;What Lies Ahead&#39; 1/8 - YouTube[/ame]

Way too much Dale the rest of the way. Man I'm glad he is gone!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mPNsxQZouk&feature=endscreen&NR=1]The Walking Dead Season 2 DELETED SCENE &#39;Save The Last One&#39; 2/8 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_76841&feature=iv&src_vid=kDuMDYmuUmU&v=uporjjavMSI]The Walking Dead Season 2 DELETED SCENE &#39;Secrets&#39; 3/8 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_387826&feature=iv&src_vid=uporjjavMSI&v=kDuMDYmuUmU]The Walking Dead Season 2 DELETED SCENE &#39;Pretty Much Dead Already&#39; 4/8 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_40733&feature=iv&src_vid=kDuMDYmuUmU&v=RdJfD_NHg9w]The Walking Dead Season 2 DELETED SCENE &#39;Nebraska&#39; 5/8 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_490364&feature=iv&src_vid=RdJfD_NHg9w&v=RqI5e9LGY6c]The Walking Dead Season 2 DELETED SCENE &#39;Judge, Jury, Executioner&#39; 6/8 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_75057&feature=iv&src_vid=RqI5e9LGY6c&v=l5v92qHApog]The Walking Dead Season 2 DELETED SCENE &#39;Better Angels&#39; 7/8 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_555636&feature=iv&src_vid=l5v92qHApog&v=pmxmenqz-2Y]The Walking Dead Season 2 DELETED SCENE &#39;Beside The Dying Fire&#39; 8/8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism

High_Gravity said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?
> 
> They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense to me. Why gun down guys who are trained to handle a battlezone? Those are the kind of guys you'd want on your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Governor saw those guys as a threat, theres no guarantee those guys would want to join with him, the Governor is NOT interested in helping the US Army regain power because they would disarm him within time, he likes having the power to himself. The Governor is basically a War Lord not unlike those in Afghanistan or Iraq, he is not interested in turning over anything to the government if it were to come back.
Click to expand...




JWBooth said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're trying to figure a way to keep them alive but under control.  Zombie army?
> 
> They massacred those military guys then totally lied about it to the townies.  Governor is a bad, bad dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense to me. Why gun down guys who are trained to handle a battlezone? Those are the kind of guys you'd want on your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy enough. Guys with training and a leader might just not go along to get along. They might even be a challenge to the status quo.
Click to expand...


I agree.  Anyone with formal military-type training would see the inconsistencies of the Governor's style.  He's a warlord, not an altruist.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The babby is coming, the babby is coming!  

Oh, Maggie cut Lori open!

AAAHHH, Carl is going to shoot Lori so she doesn't turn!  OMG!

Holy shit, he shot her!  No more Lori!!

Did NOT see that coming.

T-Dog is also a goner, neck ripped wide open.

Holy. Cow.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Now that is riviting tv.


----------



## Politico

Zoom-boing said:


> No more Lori!!



Horaay!!


----------



## JWBooth

After all this how does the boy not grow into a sick twisted fuck?


----------



## Againsheila

Politico said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more Lori!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horaay!!
Click to expand...


I gotta say, she was the nicest before she died....I almost liked her.  Think Rick went overboard in front of his son though....he needed to be a man for his boy, he could fall apart later.


----------



## Againsheila

JWBooth said:


> After all this how does the boy not grow into a sick twisted fuck?



Especially the way his father acted.  He need comfort, he needed someone to tell him that he did the right thing, that everything was gonna be okay and instead, his dad falls on the ground crying.......after all they'd been through, you'd think he could have held it together until his son was taken care of, and the baby.


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm glad T Dogg is done, but Lori? wow, I was not expecting that.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> The babby is coming, the babby is coming!
> 
> Oh, Maggie cut Lori open!
> 
> AAAHHH, Carl is going to shoot Lori so she doesn't turn!  OMG!
> 
> Holy shit, he shot her!  No more Lori!!
> 
> Did NOT see that coming.
> 
> T-Dog is also a goner, neck ripped wide open.
> 
> Holy. Cow.



This group keeps getting smaller and smaller, I don't know how in the world they have any kind of chance against the Governors crew if it were to come down to that. Those inmates need to step and be part of the group.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm still in shock.

That was seriously "What the FUCKKKKKkkkkkkk?!"

Totally made up for last weeks bullshit story of the National Guard squad getting wiped out by the Governor.


----------



## Zoom-boing

So did that one black guy in the electrical (?) room set the alarm off and place the donkey and stuff to attract all the walkers or was it the two guys that the group said had to stay in their part of the prison or leave?  Or was it someone else, whoever was watching Carol practice cutting open the walker girl?  Do we know what happened to Carol?  T-Dog sacrificed himself for her but did they show her get out?  I didn't see her at the end.    

Absolutely did NOT see Lori's death coming.  Figured they would get out and she'd get to Herschal and have the babby.  Carl can not be right in the head after shooting her. How they heck is that babby going to live?  Awesome walker kills, great episode  ... need to watch this one again!


----------



## High_Gravity

I don't know about Carol, they did not show her at the end but I am assuming she is still live, the group lost too many people already.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm still shaking my head at how the Governor was able to take out the National Guard unit.  That's MORE unbelievable than most of the human race turning into zombies. He should have been Swiss cheese as soon as he raised his weapon up and sure the "snipers" in the field were accurate...when shooting Walkers, how accurate would they have been when they had incoming fire on them...bah! 

Lori dies...and that's not the season finale!!


----------



## High_Gravity

Yeah the Governors troops taking out the National Guard like that was kind of unbelievable, theres no way they could have take all those guys out without taking any losses themselves.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

High_Gravity said:


> Yeah the Governors troops taking out the National Guard like that was kind of unbelievable, theres no way they could have take all those guys out without taking any losses themselves.



The chick with the sword may take his head off next week. 

This was the best episode since season one.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the Governors troops taking out the National Guard like that was kind of unbelievable, theres no way they could have take all those guys out without taking any losses themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chick with the sword may take his head off next week.
> 
> This was the best episode since season one.
Click to expand...


I agree, I can't believe that little black dude survived when Rick locked him out with the Walkers.


----------



## masquerade

Must. Leave. Thread. Now.

It's recorded on my DVR and hoping to watch it later today.  I just can't ruin it by reading here but I'm so tempted .......

I hope it was a good episode.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> Must. Leave. Thread. Now.
> 
> It's recorded on my DVR and hoping to watch it later today.  I just can't ruin it by reading here but I'm so tempted .......
> 
> I hope it was a good episode.



It was amazing and you will be extremely happy.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> The babby is coming, the babby is coming!
> 
> Oh, Maggie cut Lori open!
> 
> AAAHHH, Carl is going to shoot Lori so she doesn't turn!  OMG!
> 
> Holy shit, he shot her!  No more Lori!!
> 
> Did NOT see that coming.
> 
> T-Dog is also a goner, neck ripped wide open.
> 
> Holy. Cow.


It was an intense one. Too bad for TDogg, esp when he was starting to get lines. No more Lori? Wow I didn't see that coming and as much as I hated her character, her death sadden me,

Carl has really developed into a great character.

My guess is Carol lives and the next episode picks up where they left off and Carol either appears or is holed up somewhere and they save her.

Glad the two inmates are going to be part of the group. The Black inmate seems to have honor and courage.


----------



## High_Gravity

That Black inmate is going to be invaluable, especially with T Dogg dead.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> That Black inmate is going to be invaluable, especially with T Dogg dead.



You have to give it to TDogg though, an extremely honorable ending!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Black inmate is going to be invaluable, especially with T Dogg dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to give it to TDogg though, an extremely honorable ending!
Click to expand...


Yeah thats true, we never did get to know very much about his character.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Last night was a great episode. Definitely one of the best shows on the air.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the Governors troops taking out the National Guard like that was kind of unbelievable, theres no way they could have take all those guys out without taking any losses themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chick with the sword may take his head off next week.
> 
> This was the best episode since season one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I can't believe that little black dude survived when Rick locked him out with the Walkers.
Click to expand...


That was him??


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chick with the sword may take his head off next week.
> 
> This was the best episode since season one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I can't believe that little black dude survived when Rick locked him out with the Walkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was him??
Click to expand...


Yeah, he was the dude that Rick chased out and locked him outside with the Walkers, he took a swing at Rick with a baseball bat after Rick killed the Hispanic inmate.


----------



## Againsheila

I think Merle's brother is gonna take out the governor.  Just a feeling...


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> I think Merle's brother is gonna take out the governor.  Just a feeling...



Darryl? I think the Black chick will chop his head off with her Katana, but that won't happen until the end.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I can't believe that little black dude survived when Rick locked him out with the Walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was the dude that Rick chased out and locked him outside with the Walkers, he took a swing at Rick with a baseball bat after Rick killed the Hispanic inmate.
Click to expand...


tbh, I didn't even really look at the guy so never thought it would be the same guy.  When Rick locked him out and we heard him scream I figured he had to be a goner.  Ah, NOW it makes sense that he was the one tempting/attracting the walkers.  Revenge on Rick!

We still don't know who was watching Carol practice cutting open the walker last week, right? (I was in and out a bit with the new kitten and missed some of the show).


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was the dude that Rick chased out and locked him outside with the Walkers, he took a swing at Rick with a baseball bat after Rick killed the Hispanic inmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh, I didn't even really look at the guy so never thought it would be the same guy.  When Rick locked him out and we heard him scream I figured he had to be a goner.  Ah, NOW it makes sense that he was the one tempting/attracting the walkers.  Revenge on Rick!
> 
> We still don't know who was watching Carol practice cutting open the walker last week, right? (I was in and out a bit with the new kitten and missed some of the show).
Click to expand...


That little black guy was an idiot, if I were him I would have just made a run for it, no point in trying to get the prison back, once you open it up to walkers everyone is screwed.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had thought it was Merle watching her but we know now it can't be him, maybe it was the little black guy watching from outside? or someone else entirely?


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> I had thought it was Merle watching her but we know now it can't be him, maybe it was the little black guy watching from outside? or someone else entirely?



I'm thinking someone else that we haven't seen yet .... but who knows!


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was the dude that Rick chased out and locked him outside with the Walkers, he took a swing at Rick with a baseball bat after Rick killed the Hispanic inmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh, I didn't even really look at the guy so never thought it would be the same guy.  When Rick locked him out and we heard him scream I figured he had to be a goner.  Ah, NOW it makes sense that he was the one tempting/attracting the walkers.  Revenge on Rick!
> 
> We still don't know who was watching Carol practice cutting open the walker last week, right? (I was in and out a bit with the new kitten and missed some of the show).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That little black guy was an idiot, if I were him I would have just made a run for it, no point in trying to get the prison back, once you open it up to walkers everyone is screwed.
Click to expand...


Some of those prisoners were kind of off the deep end and really didn't have a clue about the whole situation.  They're all dead now.  lol


----------



## Trajan

unlike masquerade my discipline failed...and I read on...

I too have to have it Tivoed and have not watched it yet.


Spoilers bitches!!!!!!!!!!


If I could , I would 'turn' and eat all ya'lls brains...and the baby too


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Merle's brother is gonna take out the governor.  Just a feeling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darryl? I think the Black chick will chop his head off with her Katana, but that won't happen until the end.
Click to expand...


I don't think the two camps interact until seasons finale!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Last nights episode = mind blown


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Merle's brother is gonna take out the governor.  Just a feeling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darryl? I think the Black chick will chop his head off with her Katana, but that won't happen until the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the two camps interact until seasons finale!
Click to expand...


If they inter acted now the Governor could easily fuck them up, Ricks crew is bloody and beaten down and very short on muscle.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darryl? I think the Black chick will chop his head off with her Katana, but that won't happen until the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the two camps interact until seasons finale!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they inter acted now the Governor could easily fuck them up, Ricks crew is bloody and beaten down and very short on muscle.
Click to expand...


Their disadvantage isn't muscle its automatic weapons.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Last night's episode totally kicked me in the balls.


----------



## RoadVirus

JWBooth said:


> After all this how does the boy not grow into a sick twisted fuck?



Once Rick cools off (cuz looking at the spoiler for next week's ep, it looks like he hulks out and goes on a Walker killing spree), he'll be able to help the kid get through it.




GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Black inmate is going to be invaluable, especially with T Dogg dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to give it to TDogg though, an extremely honorable ending!
Click to expand...


Yep. He knew he was dead, so he might as well go all in and save someone in the process.


----------



## RoadVirus

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darryl? I think the Black chick will chop his head off with her Katana, but that won't happen until the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the two camps interact until seasons finale!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they inter acted now the Governor could easily fuck them up, Ricks crew is bloody and beaten down and very short on muscle.
Click to expand...


Doubt it. Judging by his personality to date (and his character from the books) The Governor thinks he can kick anyone around and they'll capitulate. And as we've seen from just Rick alone, he ain't gonna roll over, especially after the whole Shane fiasco.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the two camps interact until seasons finale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they inter acted now the Governor could easily fuck them up, Ricks crew is bloody and beaten down and very short on muscle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubt it. Judging by his personality to date (and his character from the books) The Governor thinks he can kick anyone around and they'll capitulate. And as we've seen from just Rick alone, he ain't gonna roll over, especially after the whole Shane fiasco.
Click to expand...


I'm not doubting Rick but the Governor has more manpower and automatic weapons, thats a tough match up for Ricks group especially now.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they inter acted now the Governor could easily fuck them up, Ricks crew is bloody and beaten down and very short on muscle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it. Judging by his personality to date (and his character from the books) The Governor thinks he can kick anyone around and they'll capitulate. And as we've seen from just Rick alone, he ain't gonna roll over, especially after the whole Shane fiasco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not doubting Rick but the Governor has more manpower and automatic weapons, thats a tough match up for Ricks group especially now.
Click to expand...

Agreed....they gotta be running low on .357 and 9mm rounds by now. Certainly not enough resources for any kind of fire fight.


----------



## masquerade

JWBooth said:


> After all this how does the boy not grow into a sick twisted fuck?



That sir ... is a very good question.


----------



## uscitizen

They are all voting for Romney today.


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> I'm glad T Dogg is done, but Lori? wow, I was not expecting that.



You are?
I was like .... noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... TDoggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!

The scene with Lori and the baby was emotional, yes.  With that said I'd like to do a little ....


----------



## JWBooth

uscitizen said:


> They are all voting for Romney today.


I missed the sheep episode....


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it. Judging by his personality to date (and his character from the books) The Governor thinks he can kick anyone around and they'll capitulate. And as we've seen from just Rick alone, he ain't gonna roll over, especially after the whole Shane fiasco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doubting Rick but the Governor has more manpower and automatic weapons, thats a tough match up for Ricks group especially now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed....they gotta be running low on .357 and 9mm rounds by now. Certainly not enough resources for any kind of fire fight.
Click to expand...


Hopefully Rick can pull himself together and they can lock down the prison more, maybe get their hands on some more weapons? thats their only shot at this point, and those 2 inmates have to find a role in the group.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad T Dogg is done, but Lori? wow, I was not expecting that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are?
> I was like .... noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... TDoggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!
> 
> The scene with Lori and the baby was emotional, yes.  With that said I'd like to do a little ....
Click to expand...


----------



## masquerade

uscitizen said:


> They are all voting for Romney today.



Please take your politics to the politics or election boards.
Thank you.


----------



## masquerade

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Black inmate is going to be invaluable, especially with T Dogg dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to give it to TDogg though, an extremely honorable ending!
Click to expand...


Indeed!


----------



## masquerade

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I can't believe that little black dude survived when Rick locked him out with the Walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was him??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was the dude that Rick chased out and locked him outside with the Walkers, he took a swing at Rick with a baseball bat after Rick killed the Hispanic inmate.
Click to expand...


Gasp!
Really?
Damn ... I thought we saw ... or at least I thought I saw the walkers bringing him down.  Wow.


----------



## High_Gravity

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was the dude that Rick chased out and locked him outside with the Walkers, he took a swing at Rick with a baseball bat after Rick killed the Hispanic inmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gasp!
> Really?
> Damn ... I thought we saw ... or at least I thought I saw the walkers bringing him down.  Wow.
Click to expand...


The inmate was pretty skinny and fast, so he probably broke through and jumped the fence or something.


----------



## Montrovant

I wondered when he locked the guy out there why he didn't just kill him......now we got to see that he should have.


----------



## High_Gravity

Montrovant said:


> I wondered when he locked the guy out there why he didn't just kill him......now we got to see that he should have.



Rick should have blasted that guy in the face.


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> They are all voting for Romney today.


The survivors?  Yes.  The zombies are voting for Obama.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Is it me or are the Walkers more like runners lately? They started out slow and clumsy and now they're doing 5 minute miles


----------



## masquerade

CrusaderFrank said:


> Is it me or are the Walkers more like runners lately? They started out slow and clumsy and now they're doing 5 minute miles



I noticed that too.


----------



## April

High_Gravity said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad T Dogg is done, but Lori? wow, I was not expecting that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are?
> I was like .... noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... TDoggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!
> 
> The scene with Lori and the baby was emotional, yes.  With that said I'd like to do a little ....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I agree with you about Lori and the baby..and carl having to shoot her..omg...it was intense, sooo sad.. it got to my heart.


----------



## High_Gravity

AngelsNDemons said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are?
> I was like .... noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... TDoggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!
> 
> The scene with Lori and the baby was emotional, yes.  With that said I'd like to do a little ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Lori and the baby..and carl having to shoot her..omg...it was intense, sooo sad.. it got to my heart.
Click to expand...


I know, it was sad when Lori said her good bye to Carl.


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all this how does the boy not grow into a sick twisted fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once Rick cools off (cuz looking at the spoiler for next week's ep, it looks like he hulks out and goes on a Walker killing spree), he'll be able to help the kid get through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Black inmate is going to be invaluable, especially with T Dogg dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to give it to TDogg though, an extremely honorable ending!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. He knew he was dead, so he might as well go all in and save someone in the process.
Click to expand...


Yep but willfully becoming a human happy meal is a tough way to go!


----------



## Shogun

Lori was a horrible character.  I'm glad the show had enough balls to off her in the Prison even if it wasn't done quite like it did in the book.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?



That's what I want to know.  Daryl placed a flower on what they implied was her grave.  Only thing is, I didn't see where they found her and sure didn't see the walkers get her.  Are they just assuming she's dead?  And why are they digging graves burying Lori, T. Dog and Carol? I thought they burned the bodies and not just the bodies of walkers.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Too damn many diverging story lines. Ruins good shows. I hope they wrap this all up and get back to basics soon.

And I was disappointed we didn't see baby walkers in the daycare


----------



## daveman

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?



Never have seen her body.  And what was that walker in the mechanical room where Lori had the baby?  Had it been eating her?


----------



## daveman

Grampa Murked U said:


> Too damn many diverging story lines. Ruins good shows. I hope they wrap this all up and get back to basics soon.
> 
> And I was disappointed we didn't see baby walkers in the daycare



I thought it was going to be, then it turned out to be a possum.


----------



## Zoom-boing

daveman said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too damn many diverging story lines. Ruins good shows. I hope they wrap this all up and get back to basics soon.
> 
> And I was disappointed we didn't see baby walkers in the daycare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was going to be, then it turned out to be a possum.
Click to expand...


It turned out to be dinner!


----------



## Zoom-boing

daveman said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have seen her body.  And what was that walker in the mechanical room where Lori had the baby?  Had it been eating her?
Click to expand...


I don't think so, it was a pregnant female.  Rick killed the walker then killed the babby.  Distraught Rick is distraught.  I thought he might nail Glenn against the wall or something.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

daveman said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have seen her body.  And what was that walker in the mechanical room where Lori had the baby?  Had it been eating her?
Click to expand...


Yep, it had her for dinner.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have seen her body.  And what was that walker in the mechanical room where Lori had the baby?  Had it been eating her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it had her for dinner.
Click to expand...


But Lori was already dead.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zoom-boing said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have seen her body.  And what was that walker in the mechanical room where Lori had the baby?  Had it been eating her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, it was a pregnant female.  Rick killed the walker then killed the babby.  Distraught Rick is distraught.  I thought he might nail Glenn against the wall or something.
Click to expand...


Oh it ate her alright. You could see her hair hanging out of his mouth. I thought Rick was gonna cut him open to get her wedding ring. Instead he lost it.


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too damn many diverging story lines. Ruins good shows. I hope they wrap this all up and get back to basics soon.
> 
> And I was disappointed we didn't see baby walkers in the daycare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was going to be, then it turned out to be a possum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It turned out to be dinner!
Click to expand...

Yech.  Possums look like big zombie rats when they're healthy.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never have seen her body.  And what was that walker in the mechanical room where Lori had the baby?  Had it been eating her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, it was a pregnant female.  Rick killed the walker then killed the babby.  Distraught Rick is distraught.  I thought he might nail Glenn against the wall or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it ate her alright. You could see her hair hanging out of his mouth. I thought Rick was gonna cut him open to get her wedding ring. Instead he lost it.
Click to expand...



Gaaa, I didn't get that.  Thanks.  I do better watching TWD without kids, dogs, cat and kitten running around.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I think last week was so amazing that they may have a hard time living up to that level again. We shall see


----------



## Zoom-boing

daveman said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was going to be, then it turned out to be a possum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be dinner!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yech.  Possums look like big zombie rats when they're healthy.
Click to expand...


But they go so well with a chilled Chianti!


----------



## Zoom

Zoom-boing said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I want to know.  Daryl placed a flower on what they implied was her grave.  Only thing is, I didn't see where they found her and sure didn't see the walkers get her.  Are they just assuming she's dead?  And why are they digging graves burying Lori, T. Dog and Carol? I thought they burned the bodies and not just the bodies of walkers.
Click to expand...


They mentioned, they bury family.


----------



## Zoom

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think last week was so amazing that they may have a hard time living up to that level again. We shall see



We never actually witnessed Lori being shot.  That boy did not shoot her.  That is my prediction.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

So what do you guys think the experiment the governors guy is working on? 

Ideas?


----------



## Zoom

masquerade said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was the dude that Rick chased out and locked him outside with the Walkers, he took a swing at Rick with a baseball bat after Rick killed the Hispanic inmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gasp!
> Really?
> Damn ... I thought we saw ... or at least I thought I saw the walkers bringing him down.  Wow.
Click to expand...


This is exacty why I say Lori is not shot.  You didn't actually see it.


----------



## Zoom

Grampa Murked U said:


> So what do you guys think the experiment the governors guy is working on?
> 
> Ideas?


reanimation for his daughter.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zoom said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he was the dude that Rick chased out and locked him outside with the Walkers, he took a swing at Rick with a baseball bat after Rick killed the Hispanic inmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gasp!
> Really?
> Damn ... I thought we saw ... or at least I thought I saw the walkers bringing him down.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exacty why I say Lori is not shot.  You didn't actually see it.
Click to expand...


True but you guys should watch the Talking Dead. They have directors and actors from the show on every week after the episode airs. 

This week they confirmed that Lori was eaten and carol is indeed dead. 

Sorry guys


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Yech.  Possums look like big zombie rats when they're healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they go so well with a chilled Chianti!
Click to expand...


And fava beans!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zoom said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I want to know.  Daryl placed a flower on what they implied was her grave.  Only thing is, I didn't see where they found her and sure didn't see the walkers get her.  Are they just assuming she's dead?  And why are they digging graves burying Lori, T. Dog and Carol? I thought they burned the bodies and not just the bodies of walkers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They mentioned, they bury family.
Click to expand...


I thought they'd start to burn them too because the decomposing bodies would seep into well water.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zoom said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think last week was so amazing that they may have a hard time living up to that level again. We shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We never actually witnessed Lori being shot.  That boy did not shoot her.  That is my prediction.
Click to expand...


I was thinking that when Rick was entering into where her body was but then dismissed it.  So Carl left her to turn and/or be eaten vs. shooting her.  Either choice is too much for a kid to handle.


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think last week was so amazing that they may have a hard time living up to that level again. We shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We never actually witnessed Lori being shot.  That boy did not shoot her.  That is my prediction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking that when Rick was entering into where her body was but then dismissed it.  So Carl left her to turn and/or be eaten vs. shooting her.  Either choice is too much for a kid to handle.
Click to expand...

Dunno -- he shot Deputy Asshole, and he was a father figure to him for quite a while.


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I want to know.  Daryl placed a flower on what they implied was her grave.  Only thing is, I didn't see where they found her and sure didn't see the walkers get her.  Are they just assuming she's dead?
Click to expand...


They think she's dead, but her body is MIA.




> And why are they digging graves burying Lori, T. Dog and Carol? I thought they burned the bodies and not just the bodies of walkers.



Remember way back in Season 1 after the first camp site got overrun? Glen insisted they bury their own while they burn the Walkers. They did it too in Season 2 with Hershel's 2nd wife, Stepson, Sophia and Dale.


----------



## RoadVirus

I was right in Rick going bugshit on Walkers. But if i were Glen, instead of walking away from him, i would've clocked him one and dragged him back to C Block to both cool off and be there for his kids. Now...the phone. Seriously? You're leaving us hanging with THAT? Everyone knows it's impossible for phone services to be working. I bet it's Rick's brain playing funny stuff. Waste of a cliffhanger if you ask me.

The Govie: Keeping the Walker daughter around? Risky! Not to mention signs of insanity. I guess he and Rick have something in common now.

Andrea: Starting to realize paradise has a dark underbelly, huh? Should've listened to Michonne's gut.

Michonne: What the hell was she in the old world? Karate Teacher? Military? Spy? She would've done well as an immortal in Highlander.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RoadVirus said:


> I was right in Rick going bugshit on Walkers. But if i were Glen, instead of walking away from him, i would've clocked him one and dragged him back to C Block to both cool off and be there for his kids. Now...the phone. Seriously? You're leaving us hanging with THAT? Everyone knows it's impossible for phone services to be working. I bet it's Rick's brain playing funny stuff. Waste of a cliffhanger if you ask me.
> 
> The Govie: Keeping the Walker daughter around? Risky! Not to mention signs of insanity. I guess he and Rick have something in common now.
> 
> Andrea: Starting to realize paradise has a dark underbelly, huh? Should've listened to Michonne's gut.
> 
> Michonne: What the hell was she in the old world? Karate Teacher? Military? Spy? She would've done well as an immortal in Highlander.



But, there can be only one...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Zoom-boing said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have seen her body.  And what was that walker in the mechanical room where Lori had the baby?  Had it been eating her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, it was a pregnant female.  Rick killed the walker then killed the babby.  Distraught Rick is distraught.
Click to expand...


No, it ate Lori.  If you stayed up for the Talking Dead at 11:00 where they discuss the show that's what they said.  They had the directors on.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Grampa Murked U said:


> So what do you guys think the experiment the governors guy is working on?
> 
> Ideas?



Probably a way to control them in order to use them as a weapon against other humans in order to start expanding their little community outwards.

Or maybe a "cure" though I doubt that is possible since you have to die first in order to turn.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gasp!
> Really?
> Damn ... I thought we saw ... or at least I thought I saw the walkers bringing him down.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exacty why I say Lori is not shot.  You didn't actually see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but you guys should watch the Talking Dead. They have directors and actors from the show on every week after the episode airs.
> 
> This week they confirmed that Lori was eaten and carol is indeed dead.
> 
> Sorry guys
Click to expand...


I didn't take from what they said that Carol was dead.  They said it was Carol's grave, but filled with dirt.  Remember, they can't tell us what's in the future episodes.  I think she's still alive.

But yeah, Lori was definitely eaten.


----------



## Montrovant

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is exacty why I say Lori is not shot.  You didn't actually see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but you guys should watch the Talking Dead. They have directors and actors from the show on every week after the episode airs.
> 
> This week they confirmed that Lori was eaten and carol is indeed dead.
> 
> Sorry guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't take from what they said that Carol was dead.  They said it was Carol's grave, but filled with dirt.  Remember, they can't tell us what's in the future episodes.  I think she's still alive.
> 
> But yeah, Lori was definitely eaten.
Click to expand...


The last we saw of Carol she was clearly alive.  She also only got away because of T-Dawg's sacrifice.  Now, while I might be fine with that sacrifice having been in vain, I find it hard to believe the writers of the show are going to make it that way.  Especially considering we never see her attacked, bitten, there's no body, etc....I think we will see her again.

Honestly, I don't know why they were so quick to assume Carol's death based on her headscarf.


----------



## JWBooth

Montrovant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> True but you guys should watch the Talking Dead. They have directors and actors from the show on every week after the episode airs.
> 
> This week they confirmed that Lori was eaten and carol is indeed dead.
> 
> Sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take from what they said that Carol was dead.  They said it was Carol's grave, but filled with dirt.  Remember, they can't tell us what's in the future episodes.  I think she's still alive.
> 
> But yeah, Lori was definitely eaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last we saw of Carol she was clearly alive.  She also only got away because of T-Dawg's sacrifice.  Now, while I might be fine with that sacrifice having been in vain, I find it hard to believe the writers of the show are going to make it that way.  Especially considering we never see her attacked, bitten, there's no body, etc....I think we will see her again.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why they were so quick to assume Carol's death based on her headscarf.
Click to expand...


At the end of that episode one of the characters referred to her ( Carol's ) death.


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> I was right in Rick going bugshit on Walkers. But if i were Glen, instead of walking away from him, i would've clocked him one and dragged him back to C Block to both cool off and be there for his kids. Now...the phone. Seriously? You're leaving us hanging with THAT? Everyone knows it's impossible for phone services to be working. I bet it's Rick's brain playing funny stuff. Waste of a cliffhanger if you ask me.


Supposed in the comic that is how he coped with Lori and Judith's (the baby) death! He talked to them on the phone!


----------



## Montrovant

JWBooth said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take from what they said that Carol was dead.  They said it was Carol's grave, but filled with dirt.  Remember, they can't tell us what's in the future episodes.  I think she's still alive.
> 
> But yeah, Lori was definitely eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last we saw of Carol she was clearly alive.  She also only got away because of T-Dawg's sacrifice.  Now, while I might be fine with that sacrifice having been in vain, I find it hard to believe the writers of the show are going to make it that way.  Especially considering we never see her attacked, bitten, there's no body, etc....I think we will see her again.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why they were so quick to assume Carol's death based on her headscarf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the end of that episode one of the characters referred to her ( Carol's ) death.
Click to expand...


Her death is only assumed by them, though, that's my problem.  There's a scarf she was wearing?  Let's not look for her, she must be dead!


----------



## Zoom-boing

When they were talking about names for the babby (ok Daryl feeding the babby was completely adorable to this chickie) they were suggesting names of those who were gone.  Sophia, Lori, Carol ...  they are assuming she's dead but we don't know for sure.


----------



## Zoom-boing

When Rick killed the walker that ate Lori ... was it a pregnant female or was its stomach just distended from eating so much of Lori?  My daughter says the second.


----------



## daveman

Zoom-boing said:


> When Rick killed the walker that ate Lori ... was it a pregnant female or was its stomach just distended from eating so much of Lori?  My daughter says the second.



From gorging.  Near as I could tell, it was a male walker.


----------



## Trajan

daveman said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell happened to Carol?  Did she get lost in the prison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have seen her body.  And what was that walker in the mechanical room where Lori had the baby?  Had it been eating her?
Click to expand...


thats what I think, ala ricks reaction...


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Yech.  Possums look like big zombie rats when they're healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they go so well with a chilled Chianti!
Click to expand...


and Fava beans..


----------



## Trajan

daveman said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Rick killed the walker that ate Lori ... was it a pregnant female or was its stomach just distended from eating so much of Lori?  My daughter says the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From gorging.  Near as I could tell, it was a male walker.
Click to expand...


agreed.it was gorged and had no energy becasue it had eaten so much, it got to lori while she was still warm and ate her....


----------



## Trajan

I have to say that was one intense episode, I watch on Mondays now so I don't get hit by the spoilers here..



-I was fully expecting some type of gladiator shit when they the gov. and what her name walked into the Warehouse with the music and all....I thought they would just put a live guy in a pen with walkers bare handed or something...


- the attrition amongst their team has been heavy, so the 2 inmates joining them is expected....

- yes the scientist at the compound appears ot me to be working on a way to reanimate the walkers cognitive functions, and the gov's daughter is probably test subject 2, if 1 works out.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> When Rick killed the walker that ate Lori ... was it a pregnant female or was its stomach just distended from eating so much of Lori?  My daughter says the second.



I thought that was obvious, it was a belly full of Lori!


----------



## GHook93

JWBooth said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take from what they said that Carol was dead.  They said it was Carol's grave, but filled with dirt.  Remember, they can't tell us what's in the future episodes.  I think she's still alive.
> 
> But yeah, Lori was definitely eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last we saw of Carol she was clearly alive.  She also only got away because of T-Dawg's sacrifice.  Now, while I might be fine with that sacrifice having been in vain, I find it hard to believe the writers of the show are going to make it that way.  Especially considering we never see her attacked, bitten, there's no body, etc....I think we will see her again.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why they were so quick to assume Carol's death based on her headscarf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the end of that episode one of the characters referred to her ( Carol's ) death.
Click to expand...


I guarantee she is alive!


----------



## Politico

GHook93 said:


> I thought that was obvious, it was a belly full of Lori!



Amazed he didn't throw up.


----------



## GHook93

From my understanding in the comic he was sadistic ahole to everyone and lead like a tyrant. There was no question to his evilness. 

However, in the TV series, the lines are blurred. Yes, he killed the military unit for their weapons and normally that immoral act places him firmly in the evil category. However, this is zombieland, immoral acts get blurred.

Where he might not be so evil, are hidden in a few facts:
(1) He has created a safe haven, where common people can feel safe and live a relatively normal life! Not only do they go to sleep and wake up feeling safe, they seem to be thriving, have food, water, shelter and even some electricity! 
(2) He seeks to give his people an outlet, such as the community events and the zombie-gladiator show!
(3) He provides them HOPE!!! Hope is important, look what happened to Rick when he lost hope.
(4) They even have medicine, hospital and doctor services!
(5) Species survival. You see a pregnant woman in the beginning. Compare her chances to Lori! Not much of a comparison! 
(6) How about his love for his daughter! She is a zombie and he is trying to hold onto what they had! Shows compassion.
(7) Taking in the damned. Merle was damned and the governor took him in. Andrea was damned and he took her in and gave her precious medicine!

OK, we don't know what is to come. There are probably some diabolical twists that will happen. A price that inhabitants must pay? Esp the female ones?

Who knows. Great show and great season! They are keeping it fresh and I love it.


----------



## GHook93

(1) Confirmed, Michonne is bad ass! Might be the best character in the show. 
(2) Confirmed Merle is still the bad guy.
(3) Confirmed Andrea is dumb, but she looks good with her clothes.
(4) Confirmed Rick is nutz!
(5) Confirmed Carol lived!
(6) Confirmed (been confirmed from episode 1 of the season, Carl is a not the annoying kid he is a great character)!


----------



## Politico

Michonne is a bad ass when it comes to her. She's ok with Merle doing the psycho shuffle to other people.


----------



## Cowman

I watched The Walking Dead before I ever read the comics. I got into reading the comics and I tell you it's one of the best experiences.

The show is a big disappointment in comparison, but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

No wonder I was clueless about the walker eating Lori last week.  I rewatched the episode and completely missed that the walker was right down the hall where Lori had been.  I saw Rick pick up her wedding ring then got totally distracted and the next thing I knew Rick was stabbing what I thought was a pregnant walker.  I thought he was in a different part of the prison or something.    Gaaaa!

So last night I watched TWD in the basement with just the kid and the kitten and I shushed the kid anytime she tried to talk (she tends to talk a lot during a show.  )  MUCH better!  

Love Michonne, total bad ass.  Her face when the she thought those walkers were going to come after her then realized that she stinks like walker so they don't know she's food?  Classic!  

Totally called it that Carol was behind the door banging it, right from when Daryl, Carl and the other guy walked past it.   I knew she wasn't dead.

Liked seeing the 'softer' side of Daryl with Carl when he was explaining about his own mother's death.  And did you see how Carl's face lit up when Rick finally emerge and was holding the babby and told Carl that she looked just like him (Carl)?  Brief flash of normal there.

Totally saw that Rick wasn't really getting phone calls..  Wasn't sure at the first call but recognized Shane's voice on the second call and realized the calls were a figment of Rick's imagination.  Mental break?  Don't know he seemed ok by the end of the episode.

Andrea, who I like, seems like she's turned into a dumb blond or something.  They have her walking around with her hair all pretty and was she walking around town with a purse (that's what it looked like to me)??  She got yanked off the wall for going over the wall to kill that walker and she didn't even fight the Gov's decision on that?  She's been lulled into a false sense of security and is blind to the ways of the Gov and the town all right.


----------



## High_Gravity

Andrea's body is bad as hell.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Andrea's body is bad as hell.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

High_Gravity said:


> Andrea's body is bad as hell.



She is my least favorite character.  Haven't liked her from the start.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea's body is bad as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is my least favorite character.  Haven't liked her from the start.
Click to expand...


I haven't really cared for her either, but her body is slammin.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea's body is bad as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is my least favorite character.  Haven't liked her from the start.
Click to expand...


That's because she was a ACLU attorney right? 

J/K, I like her character, not my fav though.

I would say Daryl, Rick and Michonne top three. With Carl, the Gov and Merle right behind. 

I do like Carol's new survivor take on life and Maggie and Carl are good characters.


----------



## High_Gravity

Shane was my favorite character, Darly is now, that Black inmate has potential. The Governor is pretty good too, as well as Merle.


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea's body is bad as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is my least favorite character.  Haven't liked her from the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because she was a ACLU attorney right?
> 
> J/K, I like her character, not my fav though.
> 
> I would say Daryl, Rick and Michonne top three. With Carl, the Gov and Merle right behind.
> 
> I do like Carol's new survivor take on life and Maggie and Carl are good characters.
Click to expand...


I had forgotten the ACLU thing. She quickly gave that world view up. Now she sleeps with the dictator.


----------



## JWBooth

Daryl and Merle, that is going to be an interesting meeting.


----------



## High_Gravity

No kidding, Merle has other ideas in his head besides just seeing Darly again.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wait until the Governor finds out Merle lied about killing Machione.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Wait until the Governor finds out Merle lied about killing Machione.


Anybody but Machione and he might have a point about nobody surviving where he believed she was headed. He ought to have known better. I still think he has a coup rolling around in the back of that thick skull.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I like the dude with the crossbow and the Asian.  That lawyer chick is weak in mind and spirit. I just can't stand that. .


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until the Governor finds out Merle lied about killing Machione.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody but Machione and he might have a point about nobody surviving where he believed she was headed. He ought to have known better.* I still think he has a coup rolling around in the back of that thick skull*.
Click to expand...


He probably does, I wonder what the Governor is going to do with Glen and Maggie now?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

High_Gravity said:


> No kidding, Merle has other ideas in his head besides just seeing Darly again.



He wants to kill Rick.  He knows Daryl is with him.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, Merle has other ideas in his head besides just seeing Darly again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to kill Rick.  He knows Daryl is with him.
Click to expand...


Yup, and he doesn't seem to think very highly of the others in that group either.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until the Governor finds out Merle lied about killing Machione.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody but Machione and he might have a point about nobody surviving where he believed she was headed. He ought to have known better.* I still think he has a coup rolling around in the back of that thick skull*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably does, I wonder what the Governor is going to do with Glen and Maggie now?
Click to expand...


I dunno about Glen, but Maggie?
The dude is all about bedding down whatever comes his way.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bold prediction here....

Crossbow dude will be forced to kill his brother because of circumstances


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody but Machione and he might have a point about nobody surviving where he believed she was headed. He ought to have known better.* I still think he has a coup rolling around in the back of that thick skull*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably does, I wonder what the Governor is going to do with Glen and Maggie now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno about Glen, but Maggie?
> The dude is all about bedding down whatever comes his way.
Click to expand...


Yeah that poor girl will get raped, and Glenn will get the brakes beat off his ass by the Governors crew.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bold prediction here....
> 
> Crossbow dude will be forced to kill his brother because of circumstances



That's not so bold. 

I think a confrontation where Darryl kills Merle is fairly likely.  They've certainly set it up so that when they finally see each other again, they at best will not get along.

Unless, of course, Merle actually kills Darryl.


----------



## High_Gravity

Anyway they can throw us through a loop and the Governor turns on Merle because of him lying about Machione?


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Anyway they can throw us through a loop and the Governor turns on Merle because of him lying about Machione?


Season ending cliff hanger Daryl/Merle/Governor confrontations.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway they can throw us through a loop and the Governor turns on Merle because of him lying about Machione?
> 
> 
> 
> Season ending cliff hanger Daryl/Merle/Governor confrontations.
Click to expand...


Of course, I have a feeling Merle will kidnap Ricks daughter.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway they can throw us through a loop and the Governor turns on Merle because of him lying about Machione?
> 
> 
> 
> Season ending cliff hanger Daryl/Merle/Governor confrontations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, I have a feeling Merle will kidnap Ricks daughter.
Click to expand...


Between last season and this, several months passed. If Merle snatches the baby it will be hard to have that kind of time go by without stories covering what happened in the duration.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season ending cliff hanger Daryl/Merle/Governor confrontations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I have a feeling Merle will kidnap Ricks daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between last season and this, several months passed. If Merle snatches the baby it will be hard to have that kind of time go by without stories covering what happened in the duration.
Click to expand...


Very true, unless their going to play it like the end of the first season and carry off season 4 right after this one ends.


----------



## RoadVirus

JWBooth said:


> Daryl and Merle, that is going to be an interesting meeting.



Daryl's changed alot, so my guess is he wants nothing to do with his brother anymore.

I feel sorry for Merle. He's a dead man, he just doesn't know it yet. Rick will make him wish he died in Atlanta.


----------



## Againsheila

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bold prediction here....
> 
> Crossbow dude will be forced to kill his brother because of circumstances



I think you nailed that one.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Good season as a comment, lots of stuff going on.
  My bets:
Daryl kills Merle.
Machione kills the governor, but not before he kills...damn whats her name...the blonde lady he just slept with. I think he will kill her after she turns on him when the two groups meet.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think Merle will pull a Clay and make it into the next season.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I think Merle will pull a Clay and make it into the next season.



Merle is a fan favorite he will survive. I don't think the Governor is getting knocked off anytime soon. He is too cool of an antihero. I would put Andrea high on the dead pool. My bet is she finds out about Glenn and Maggie and gets caught and killed helping them escape. My bet is the Gov has a walker death pit she gets tossed into!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Merle will pull a Clay and make it into the next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merle is a fan favorite he will survive. I don't think the Governor is getting knocked off anytime soon. He is too cool of an antihero. I would put Andrea high on the dead pool. My bet is she finds out about Glenn and Maggie and gets caught and killed helping them escape. My bet is the Gov has a walker death pit she gets tossed into!
Click to expand...


I don't know if the Governor will make it into next season or not, it would be cool if Rick and the group knocked him off and took over Woodberry.


----------



## Cowman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHPMocTmC08]Zombie Experiment NYC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Trajan

I have not read any of the previous posts, just got around to last weeks episode. 

that Michonne is one baaaaad bitch.


----------



## RoadVirus

And so the inevitable war between Rick's Group vs Woodbury group begins.

Rick: Finally clear-headed after losing Lori. Back to leading and that moment with Carl before leaving for Woodbury was also a good start. That is what the boy needed.

Merle and the Gov: All that needs to really be said: Dead men walking! Rick will put you 2 down like the filthy dogs you are.

Daryl: Time to see who you're loyal to. Big bum of a brother or Rick. I bet he'll pick Rick. As i've said (as well as others here) many times, i think he'll choose Rick. Daryl's personality has done a major 180 since Big Bro got left behind in Atlanta. I guess all he needed was to get away from him for a while and be near people who encourage things like friendship.

Glen and Maggie: Hang in there kids. The calvary's coming. Shit...the calvary's just outside the front door!


----------



## High_Gravity

I can see Merle turning on the Governor, he may be the one to take him out. Merle is only willing to take orders for so long.


----------



## High_Gravity

Did the Governor rape Maggie? I thought he was going to for sure.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Mid season finale? Wtf

When will it restart?


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mid season finale? Wtf
> 
> When will it restart?



Probably January after the holidays like last year.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> I can see Merle turning on the Governor, he may be the one to take him out. Merle is only willing to take orders for so long.



Yeah, I wouldn't count on Merle being loyal if I were the gov.  Merle does what Merle wants and I think he'll side with not killing his brother when it comes down to it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Did the Governor rape Maggie? I thought he was going to for sure.



No, he acted like he was going to then stopped and brought her to Glenn instead.  He wanted to know where the group was and threatening Glenn in front of Maggie he knew that Maggie would tell ... and she did.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's so clear that the human race as shown in The Walking Dead is just not worth saving.  

Michonne should have spent more time in Kendo class, or they could have cast someone ad Michonne who had Iaido on their CV

The Governor should get throw to the Zombies for taking out the National Guard unit


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mid season finale? Wtf
> 
> When will it restart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably January after the holidays like last year.
Click to expand...



The second half of season two started up mid-February, 2012 so likely they'll start up the second half of season 3 around then (mid-Feb 2013).  Season 3 has 16 episodes (the most of any TWD season so far).  Maybe they'll do 20 episodes for season 4!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I can see Merle turning on the Governor, he may be the one to take him out. Merle is only willing to take orders for so long.



I see Merle turning on the gov also, but the Gov is a smart one, he'll get the upper hand on Merle!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see Merle turning on the Governor, he may be the one to take him out. Merle is only willing to take orders for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Merle turning on the gov also, but the Gov is a smart one, he'll get the upper hand on Merle!
Click to expand...


I can kind of see the Governor giving Merle wierd looks, but Merle is a big piece of his muscle, I wonder how that will play out.  Has anyone noticed the Governos crew kind of mirrored Ricks for a while there? they had their own Glen, until Machione killed him in the woods, they also had their own Black version of Daryl (The black guy with the bow and arrow).


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I got drunk and fell asleep.


----------



## High_Gravity

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I got drunk and fell asleep.



I like your style.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see Merle turning on the Governor, he may be the one to take him out. Merle is only willing to take orders for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Merle turning on the gov also, but the Gov is a smart one, he'll get the upper hand on Merle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can kind of see the Governor giving Merle wierd looks, but Merle is a big piece of his muscle, I wonder how that will play out.  Has anyone noticed the Governos crew kind of mirrored Ricks for a while there? they had their own Glen, until Machione killed him in the woods, they also had their own Black version of Daryl (The black guy with the bow and arrow).
Click to expand...


Didn't notice that. However, I like the new additions to Ricks team. Oscar seems like a great character and Michonne is play bad ass!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Merle turning on the gov also, but the Gov is a smart one, he'll get the upper hand on Merle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can kind of see the Governor giving Merle wierd looks, but Merle is a big piece of his muscle, I wonder how that will play out.  Has anyone noticed the Governos crew kind of mirrored Ricks for a while there? they had their own Glen, until Machione killed him in the woods, they also had their own Black version of Daryl (The black guy with the bow and arrow).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't notice that. However, I like the new additions to Ricks team. Oscar seems like a great character and Michonne is play bad ass!
Click to expand...


Look at the way the Governor looked at him when they discussed Merle going to look for Daryl a few episodes ago, and the last episode when Merle walked away after he told him he found Maggie and Glenn. Not to mention, just wait until he finds out Merle lied about killing Machione.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I can't see the Gov and Andrea hooking up, I throw up in my mouth when they're together.  The Governor would be more believeable raping a chipmunk


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> I can't see the Gov and Andrea hooking up, I throw up in my mouth when they're together.  The Governor would be more believeable raping a chipmunk



Andreas body is banging though, they have shown more of her this season and I like what I see. I still think Maggie is the hottest female though, Andrea is definently close.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

High_Gravity said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the Gov and Andrea hooking up, I throw up in my mouth when they're together.  The Governor would be more believeable raping a chipmunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andreas body is banging though, they have shown more of her this season and I like what I see. I still think Maggie is the hottest female though, Andrea is definently close.
Click to expand...


I liked the white thong shot. My wife had the remote and I asked her to back it up a few times she pretended she didn't hear me

Wimmen, who can figure them


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the Gov and Andrea hooking up, I throw up in my mouth when they're together.  The Governor would be more believeable raping a chipmunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andreas body is banging though, they have shown more of her this season and I like what I see. I still think Maggie is the hottest female though, Andrea is definently close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked the white thong shot. My wife had the remote and I asked her to back it up a few times she pretended she didn't hear me
> 
> Wimmen, who can figure them
Click to expand...


LOL, I don't blame the Governor, I would be tapping that too if I could.


----------



## daveman

High_Gravity said:


> Did the Governor rape Maggie? I thought he was going to for sure.



He didn't...but he sure thought about it.  Was about to pull down her pants as she was bent over the table.


----------



## daveman

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Merle turning on the gov also, but the Gov is a smart one, he'll get the upper hand on Merle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can kind of see the Governor giving Merle wierd looks, but Merle is a big piece of his muscle, I wonder how that will play out.  Has anyone noticed the Governos crew kind of mirrored Ricks for a while there? they had their own Glen, until Machione killed him in the woods, they also had their own Black version of Daryl (The black guy with the bow and arrow).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't notice that. However, I like the new additions to Ricks team. Oscar seems like a great character and Michonne is play bad ass!
Click to expand...

Michonne is bad ass, but she's used to operating alone, by her own rules.  I don't think she'll fall right in to Rick's group without any friction.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

High_Gravity said:


> I can see Merle turning on the Governor, he may be the one to take him out. Merle is only willing to take orders for so long.



Or Andrea could be the one to do it once she figures out what's going on.


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see Merle turning on the Governor, he may be the one to take him out. Merle is only willing to take orders for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Merle turning on the gov also, but the Gov is a smart one, he'll get the upper hand on Merle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can kind of see the Governor giving Merle wierd looks, but Merle is a big piece of his muscle, I wonder how that will play out.  Has anyone noticed the Governos crew kind of mirrored Ricks for a while there? they had their own Glen, until Machione killed him in the woods, they also had their own Black version of Daryl (The black guy with the bow and arrow).
Click to expand...


Uh, that guy in the woods who was killed was hispanic, not asian.


----------



## Zoom

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Governor rape Maggie? I thought he was going to for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't...but he sure thought about it.  Was about to pull down her pants as she was bent over the table.
Click to expand...


I know a lot of people thought he would since in the book someone does get raped.  Not her, but a rape did happen.  

This is by far the best show this year.


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Merle will pull a Clay and make it into the next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merle is a fan favorite he will survive. I don't think the Governor is getting knocked off anytime soon. He is too cool of an antihero. I would put Andrea high on the dead pool. My bet is she finds out about Glenn and Maggie and gets caught and killed helping them escape. My bet is the Gov has a walker death pit she gets tossed into!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if the Governor will make it into next season or not, it would be cool if Rick and the group knocked him off and took over Woodberry.
Click to expand...


If they did that, the show would pretty much be over.  Dont count on that happeneing.  Something big is going to happen to Woodberry.  

Mark my words words words


----------



## Zoom

Here is the big question, what will the gov do to Meryle when he finds out michonne is alive.   There is no way to lie out of that one.  Meryle said her head was cut off.

Also, what will Rick do to his son when he finds out he did NOT shoot his mother.  She is walking somewhere.  That walker did not eat her.   If so, where are the bones and where are her clothes?  Remember the drag marks.  When have you ever seen walkers dragging off bodies?  She is walking!


----------



## daveman

Zoom said:


> Here is the big question, what will the gov do to Meryle when he finds out michonne is alive.   There is no way to lie out of that one.  Meryle said her head was cut off.
> 
> Also, what will Rick do to his son when he finds out he did NOT shoot his mother.  She is walking somewhere.  That walker did not eat her.   If so, where are the bones and where are her clothes?  Remember the drag marks.  When have you ever seen walkers dragging off bodies?  She is walking!


So what did the gorged walker eat?


----------



## Zoom

daveman said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the big question, what will the gov do to Meryle when he finds out michonne is alive.   There is no way to lie out of that one.  Meryle said her head was cut off.
> 
> Also, what will Rick do to his son when he finds out he did NOT shoot his mother.  She is walking somewhere.  That walker did not eat her.   If so, where are the bones and where are her clothes?  Remember the drag marks.  When have you ever seen walkers dragging off bodies?  She is walking!
> 
> 
> 
> So what did the gorged walker eat?
Click to expand...


Good question and they did that on purpose to make people have speculations, but where are her clothes?  Bones?  The thing I dont like whatching week to week is there are so many questions not answered fast enough for me.

I love getting a series on dvd and a long weekend.  Done and done.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zoom said:


> Here is the big question, what will the gov do to Meryle when he finds out michonne is alive.   There is no way to lie out of that one.  Meryle said her head was cut off.
> 
> Also, what will Rick do to his son when he finds out he did NOT shoot his mother.  She is walking somewhere.  That walker did not eat her.   If so, where are the bones and where are her clothes?  Remember the drag marks.  When have you ever seen walkers dragging off bodies?  She is walking!



I saw those drag marks and thought that maybe Carl didn't shoot Lori and she turned and was dragging herself along but then they showed that fat gorged-out walker so I dismissed it.  Hmmmm . . . .


----------



## WorldWatcher

Zoom said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the big question, what will the gov do to Meryle when he finds out michonne is alive.   There is no way to lie out of that one.  Meryle said her head was cut off.
> 
> Also, what will Rick do to his son when he finds out he did NOT shoot his mother.  She is walking somewhere.  That walker did not eat her.   If so, where are the bones and where are her clothes?  Remember the drag marks.  When have you ever seen walkers dragging off bodies?  She is walking!
> 
> 
> 
> So what did the gorged walker eat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question and they did that on purpose to make people have speculations, but where are her clothes?  Bones?
Click to expand...


IIRC, didn't Rick pick up the bullet from the gore spot that remained from where Lori was when she died?  Seems like that was shown she was shoot as she didn't have a bullet in her before.


>>>>


----------



## JWBooth

WorldWatcher said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what did the gorged walker eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question and they did that on purpose to make people have speculations, but where are her clothes?  Bones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IIRC, didn't Rick pick up the bullet from the gore spot that remained from where Lori was when she died?  Seems like that was shown she was shoot as she didn't have a bullet in her before.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...

I thought it was her ring.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Merle turning on the gov also, but the Gov is a smart one, he'll get the upper hand on Merle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can kind of see the Governor giving Merle wierd looks, but Merle is a big piece of his muscle, I wonder how that will play out.  Has anyone noticed the Governos crew kind of mirrored Ricks for a while there? they had their own Glen, until Machione killed him in the woods, they also had their own Black version of Daryl (The black guy with the bow and arrow).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, that guy in the woods who was killed was hispanic, not asian.
Click to expand...


There were 3 guys killed in the woods, 1 Hispanic, 1 Asian and 1 white guy that was with merle.


----------



## High_Gravity

Machione killed the Asian guy and the white guy before she got shot by Merle and ran off in the woods.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can kind of see the Governor giving Merle wierd looks, but Merle is a big piece of his muscle, I wonder how that will play out.  Has anyone noticed the Governos crew kind of mirrored Ricks for a while there? they had their own Glen, until Machione killed him in the woods, they also had their own Black version of Daryl (The black guy with the bow and arrow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, that guy in the woods who was killed was hispanic, not asian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 3 guys killed in the woods, 1 Hispanic, 1 Asian and 1 white guy that was with merle.
Click to expand...


A Hispanic an Asian and a White guy meet a chick in the woods....


----------



## WorldWatcher

JWBooth said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question and they did that on purpose to make people have speculations, but where are her clothes?  Bones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, didn't Rick pick up the bullet from the gore spot that remained from where Lori was when she died?  Seems like that was shown she was shoot as she didn't have a bullet in her before.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was her ring.
Click to expand...



Video (Near the End) -->> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nARCupCqawQ](TWD) Rick+Lori || No Light - YouTube[/ame]


"Rick finds a bloated Walker who had consumed at least some of Lori's remains (as the Walker was not bloated enough to have consumed her entire body, nor is it even likely that it could have done so), and kills it while crying out Lori's name in anguish. Rick finds the bullet Carl used to try to kill his Mother embedded in concrete. "


Lori Grimes (TV Series) - Walking Dead Wiki



>>>>


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Machione killed the Asian guy and the white guy before she got shot by Merle and ran off in the woods.



Hell ya she did! Cut his head straight off!


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Governor rape Maggie? I thought he was going to for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't...but he sure thought about it.  Was about to pull down her pants as she was bent over the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people thought he would since in the book someone does get raped.  Not her, but a rape did happen.
> 
> This is by far the best show this year.
Click to expand...


I doubt they'll have any of that. I'm sure AMC had a word or two to say on that subject.

I read an article a few weeks before the season premiere that was an interview with one of the producers and he said that "everything was on the table" and "they were pulling no punches" for this season, but again, AMC may have had a line of their own to which the show can't cross.


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the Gov and Andrea hooking up, I throw up in my mouth when they're together.  The Governor would be more believeable raping a chipmunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andreas body is banging though, they have shown more of her this season and I like what I see. I still think Maggie is the hottest female though, Andrea is definently close.
Click to expand...


dude, what, your TV only gets Spice?


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't...but he sure thought about it.  Was about to pull down her pants as she was bent over the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people thought he would since in the book someone does get raped.  Not her, but a rape did happen.
> 
> This is by far the best show this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt they'll have any of that. I'm sure AMC had a word or two to say on that subject.
> 
> I read an article a few weeks before the season premiere that was an interview with one of the producers and he said that "everything was on the table" and "they were pulling no punches" for this season, but again, AMC may have had a line of their own to which the show can't cross.
Click to expand...


Supposedly in the comic, the Gov has Michonne in the interrogation room (in a similar fashion) and he rapes Michonne. Of course cries called it a racism and tried to enact a boycott. I can't see anyone getting raped, it's dark, but that would be a turn to a different side. I mean Tomas, in the comic killed someone, yet he was killed in the show before he could kill anyone.


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people thought he would since in the book someone does get raped.  Not her, but a rape did happen.
> 
> This is by far the best show this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they'll have any of that. I'm sure AMC had a word or two to say on that subject.
> 
> I read an article a few weeks before the season premiere that was an interview with one of the producers and he said that "everything was on the table" and "they were pulling no punches" for this season, but again, AMC may have had a line of their own to which the show can't cross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly in the comic, the Gov has Michonne in the interrogation room (in a similar fashion) and he rapes Michonne. Of course cries called it a racism and tried to enact a boycott. I can't see anyone getting raped, it's dark, but that would be a turn to a different side. I mean Tomas, in the comic killed someone, yet he was killed in the show before he could kill anyone.
Click to expand...


Actually, I'd have no trouble believing the governor capable of rape.  Perhaps when Andrea finds out what's happening and refuses him?  I don't know thought and I personally hope there is no rape, I hate that kind of thing  I even hated the part where he had Maggie taking off her top.  I really hope some kills that sob.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Totally badassed!!


----------



## Zoom

Zoom-boing said:


> Totally badassed!!



I think being good with a sword and a bow and arrow is the best way to be.  Sorry dayrl but that cross bow is not practical.  One shot, then how long to reload?


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> Totally badassed!!



Definelty someone you'd want on your team.


----------



## GHook93

Michonne is the best, but I'm actually I am likely the other additions to the team also. Oscar has some coolness under fire and high level of honor that I like about him. Glad he gets face time. Axel seems like a good guy also, maybe not that useful, unless he really is a mechanic!




Zoom-boing said:


> Totally badassed!!


----------



## JWBooth

The character doesn't do anything for me. The swordplay is cool enough but other than that all she brings to the table is a lot of brooding stares.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> The character doesn't do anything for me. The swordplay is cool enough but other than that all she brings to the table is a lot of brooding stares.



They need to show more of her background if they can.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The character doesn't do anything for me. The swordplay is cool enough but other than that all she brings to the table is a lot of brooding stares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to show more of her background if they can.
Click to expand...

Also throwing a little more dialogue her way beyond "We must go now." wouldn't hurt.

The last time I saw this kind of character development was Sphinx in the Gone in 60 Seconds remake.


----------



## Montrovant

I like Michonne well enough, but they go overboard with the one swing decapitations!  Come on, does she spend every waking moment sharpening that sword to a mono-molecular edge?  I think cutting off heads would be very difficult, yet she does it with ease.  It's just a bit much.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> I like Michonne well enough, but they go overboard with the one swing decapitations!  Come on, does she spend every waking moment sharpening that sword to a mono-molecular edge?  I think cutting off heads would be very difficult, yet she does it with ease.  It's just a bit much.



I love the head decapitations and the dead have more frial bodies then the living


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The character doesn't do anything for me. The swordplay is cool enough but other than that all she brings to the table is a lot of brooding stares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to show more of her background if they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also throwing a little more dialogue her way beyond "We must go now." wouldn't hurt.
> 
> The last time I saw this kind of character development was Sphinx in the Gone in 60 Seconds remake.
Click to expand...


LOL, good point.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I took Kendo and Iaido for a while, back when Reagan was President and, it's a single cut.

The Michonne character is a total hacker, I'd prefer if they cast someone who actually used the sword for more than 5 days before she got the part


----------



## Dante

Big Black Dog said:


> I thought you were talking about Harry Reid, Barbara Boxer, and Nancy Pelosi.  Sorry.



Nah, it's FOX News Nation, Ditto Heads, and most all the right wingers @ usmb





see what happens when dipshits like you make pre-dick-tions?



> *The Following 18 Users Say Thank You to Big Black Dog* For This Useful Post:
> *AquaAthena* (11-07-2011), *bigrebnc1775* (02-10-2012), *California Girl *(11-12-2010), *Caroljo* (10-15-2012), *DiamondDave* (11-16-2010),* Dr Grump* (11-22-2010), *freedombecki* (10-31-2012), *Lovebears65* (10-14-2011), *Madeline* (11-01-2010), *Newby *(11-23-2010), *Rationalist1016 *(11-29-2011), *RoadVirus* (09-20-2012), *Si modo* (07-25-2011), *Soggy in NOLA* (11-26-2012), *Two Thumbs* (11-15-2010),* Uncensored2008* (10-14-2011), *xsited1* (06-10-2011), *Zoom-boing* (11-01-2010)



Dante (Join Date: Dec 2008)


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The character doesn't do anything for me. The swordplay is cool enough but other than that all she brings to the table is a lot of brooding stares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to show more of her background if they can.
Click to expand...


She is already one of my favs, I like the mysteriousness to her. When she jumped out of the tree and killed to of Merle's men that was a great scene.

Michonne, Oscar, Rick, Daryl and Carl are the best characters, with Herschell, Glen and Maggie right behind!


----------



## Montrovant

CrusaderFrank said:


> I took Kendo and Iaido for a while, back when Reagan was President and, it's a single cut.
> 
> The Michonne character is a total hacker, I'd prefer if they cast someone who actually used the sword for more than 5 days before she got the part



Um, did you do a lot of decapitations while taking Kendo and Iaido? 

Between the difficulty involved, cutting through the flesh and the spine, and the fact that she doesn't appear to be unusually strong, I think it's likely she'd get that thing stuck in a few necks rather than slide right through like butter.


----------



## GHook93

Damn that was another intense one! Always killing the best characters, Oscar went to soon! Carl is a bad ass, way to handle the newcomers. Does Andrea feel like a dumbass yet? Daryl and Merle in a predictment! I wonder how that works out. Daryl is one of the best characters on the show. What if they escape, will the group forgive Merle? 

The episode kept me on the edge of my seat during the entire episode!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Fun episode but I got a major gripe with how it played out.

The governor and his thugs managed to ambush the ARMY, kill them all and take no casualties. Yet a few stragglers break into town and the thugs suddenly forget how to aim? 

Aside from that disconnect I enjoyed it. 


Nearly 3 months to go now......sigh..


----------



## High_Gravity

It figures they would leave us hanging like this, I don't know what is going to happen with Daryl and Merle and I agree with GHook, Oscar went way too soon.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Fun episode but I got a major gripe with how it played out.
> 
> The governor and his thugs managed to ambush the ARMY, kill them all and take no casualties. Yet a few stragglers break into town and the thugs suddenly forget how to aim?
> 
> Aside from that disconnect I enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> Nearly 3 months to go now......sigh..



I do agree with that assessment. The gun fight was poorly done. It was too hollywood. Bullets flying and no one getting hit!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> It figures they would leave us hanging like this, I don't know what is going to happen with Daryl and Merle and I agree with GHook, Oscar went way too soon.



They should have brought Axel with and had him get killed if they needed to kill off a character!

Glenn using the Walker bones are a weapon was brillant!


----------



## High_Gravity

That Axel guy was wierd hitting on Herschels daughter, that is not going to go well. I wonder how that new group will fit in.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> That Axel guy was wierd hitting on Herschels daughter, that is not going to go well. I wonder how that new group will fit in.



I read somewhere that Tomas kills Herschel's 2nd daughter in the comic. I think Axel could end up raping and murdering her (not sure if TV will do that rape though). Tyrese is supposed to be a major part of the group, I think he will take on a key role. I wonder how Andrea works out, so does seem so into the Gov anymore.

I do believe Rick is going to like that he has Michonne. With Oscar dead, Daryl captured, he only really has Glenn, Maggie and Carl as his foot-soldiers. 

Predictions in 2nd Half:
(1) The two white guy newcomers try to take the over the prison. Tyrese stops them and one ends up dead. 
(2) Tyrese joins the group without issue an assumes the role as the black foot-soldier.
(3) Andrea helps Daryl and Merle escape. All three make it to the prison.
(4) The group makes a limited forgiveness of Merle, since he will be needed for when the Gov attacks the prisons.
(5) Axel's horness comes over him and he tries to rape Herschel's other daughter killing her in the process. Carl kills him.
(6) The only survivor of the 4 newcomers to the prison to make it to next season will be Tyrese.
(7) The Gov attacks the prison, but Rick's group fights them off. However, the fighting leaves irrepairable damage to the prison's defense; therefore, the Walkers take the prison and the group is on the run again.
(8) In the fighting, Merle and Herschel are killed.

Dead List:
Axel, 3 newcomers not name Tyrese, Herschel, Herschel's 2nd daughter, Merle.

Suvivors to Next Season:
Rick, Michonne, Andrea, Tyrese, Carol, Daryl, Judith, Carl, Glenn and Maggie.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Axel guy was wierd hitting on Herschels daughter, that is not going to go well. I wonder how that new group will fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Tomas kills Herschel's 2nd daughter in the comic. I think Axel could end up raping and murdering her (not sure if TV will do that rape though). Tyrese is supposed to be a major part of the group, I think he will take on a key role. I wonder how Andrea works out, so does seem so into the Gov anymore.
> 
> I do believe Rick is going to like that he has Michonne. With Oscar dead, Daryl captured, he only really has Glenn, Maggie and Carl as his foot-soldiers.
> 
> Predictions in 2nd Half:
> (1) The two white guy newcomers try to take the over the prison. Tyrese stops them and one ends up dead.
> (2) Tyrese joins the group without issue an assumes the role as the black foot-soldier.
> (3) Andrea helps Daryl and Merle escape. All three make it to the prison.
> (4) The group makes a limited forgiveness of Merle, since he will be needed for when the Gov attacks the prisons.
> (5) Axel's horness comes over him and he tries to rape Herschel's other daughter killing her in the process. Carl kills him.
> (6) The only survivor of the 4 newcomers to the prison to make it to next season will be Tyrese.
> (7) The Gov attacks the prison, but Rick's group fights them off. However, the fighting leaves irrepairable damage to the prison's defense; therefore, the Walkers take the prison and the group is on the run again.
> (8) In the fighting, Merle and Herschel are killed.
> 
> Dead List:
> Axel, 3 newcomers not name Tyrese, Herschel, Herschel's 2nd daughter, Merle.
> 
> Suvivors to Next Season:
> Rick, Michonne, Andrea, Tyrese, Carol, Daryl, Judith, Carl, Glenn and Maggie.
Click to expand...


I like your survivor list, although I think Merle will pull a Clay and somehow survive the season.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

High_Gravity said:


> It figures they would leave us hanging like this, I don't know what is going to happen with Daryl and Merle and I agree with GHook, Oscar went way too soon.



It's the general rule of all tv's and movies.  Only one black guy can be alive in the show at a time.  T-Dog dies, in comes Oscar.  Oscar dies, in come Tyrese.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Axel guy was wierd hitting on Herschels daughter, that is not going to go well. I wonder how that new group will fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Tomas kills Herschel's 2nd daughter in the comic. I think Axel could end up raping and murdering her (not sure if TV will do that rape though). Tyrese is supposed to be a major part of the group, I think he will take on a key role. I wonder how Andrea works out, so does seem so into the Gov anymore.
> 
> I do believe Rick is going to like that he has Michonne. With Oscar dead, Daryl captured, he only really has Glenn, Maggie and Carl as his foot-soldiers.
> 
> Predictions in 2nd Half:
> (1) The two white guy newcomers try to take the over the prison. Tyrese stops them and one ends up dead.
> (2) Tyrese joins the group without issue an assumes the role as the black foot-soldier.
> (3) Andrea helps Daryl and Merle escape. All three make it to the prison.
> (4) The group makes a limited forgiveness of Merle, since he will be needed for when the Gov attacks the prisons.
> (5) Axel's horness comes over him and he tries to rape Herschel's other daughter killing her in the process. Carl kills him.
> (6) The only survivor of the 4 newcomers to the prison to make it to next season will be Tyrese.
> (7) The Gov attacks the prison, but Rick's group fights them off. However, the fighting leaves irrepairable damage to the prison's defense; therefore, the Walkers take the prison and the group is on the run again.
> (8) In the fighting, Merle and Herschel are killed.
> 
> Dead List:
> Axel, 3 newcomers not name Tyrese, Herschel, Herschel's 2nd daughter, Merle.
> 
> Suvivors to Next Season:
> Rick, Michonne, Andrea, Tyrese, Carol, Daryl, Judith, Carl, Glenn and Maggie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like your survivor list, although I think Merle will pull a Clay and somehow survive the season.
Click to expand...


This is a much different show than SOA, it seems no character is safe (other than Rick and Carl)! I think Merle isn't going to make it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It figures they would leave us hanging like this, I don't know what is going to happen with Daryl and Merle and I agree with GHook, Oscar went way too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the general rule of all tv's and movies.  Only one black guy can be alive in the show at a time.  T-Dog dies, in comes Oscar.  Oscar dies, in come Tyrese.
Click to expand...


LMAO, yeah that is true.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Tomas kills Herschel's 2nd daughter in the comic. I think Axel could end up raping and murdering her (not sure if TV will do that rape though). Tyrese is supposed to be a major part of the group, I think he will take on a key role. I wonder how Andrea works out, so does seem so into the Gov anymore.
> 
> I do believe Rick is going to like that he has Michonne. With Oscar dead, Daryl captured, he only really has Glenn, Maggie and Carl as his foot-soldiers.
> 
> Predictions in 2nd Half:
> (1) The two white guy newcomers try to take the over the prison. Tyrese stops them and one ends up dead.
> (2) Tyrese joins the group without issue an assumes the role as the black foot-soldier.
> (3) Andrea helps Daryl and Merle escape. All three make it to the prison.
> (4) The group makes a limited forgiveness of Merle, since he will be needed for when the Gov attacks the prisons.
> (5) Axel's horness comes over him and he tries to rape Herschel's other daughter killing her in the process. Carl kills him.
> (6) The only survivor of the 4 newcomers to the prison to make it to next season will be Tyrese.
> (7) The Gov attacks the prison, but Rick's group fights them off. However, the fighting leaves irrepairable damage to the prison's defense; therefore, the Walkers take the prison and the group is on the run again.
> (8) In the fighting, Merle and Herschel are killed.
> 
> Dead List:
> Axel, 3 newcomers not name Tyrese, Herschel, Herschel's 2nd daughter, Merle.
> 
> Suvivors to Next Season:
> Rick, Michonne, Andrea, Tyrese, Carol, Daryl, Judith, Carl, Glenn and Maggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your survivor list, although I think Merle will pull a Clay and somehow survive the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a much different show than SOA, it seems no character is safe (other than Rick and Carl)! I think Merle isn't going to make it.
Click to expand...


Whats going to happen to the Governor? Machione fucked his ass up.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> That Axel guy was wierd hitting on Herschels daughter, that is not going to go well. I wonder how that new group will fit in.



I laughed when he told Carol she was a lesbian because of her short hair.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Axel guy was wierd hitting on Herschels daughter, that is not going to go well. I wonder how that new group will fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed when he told Carol she was a lesbian because of her short hair.
Click to expand...


That was funny, that guys not going to get any pussy, things might starting getting ugly.


----------



## Politico

Zoom-boing said:


> I laughed when he told Carol she was a lesbian because of her short hair.



Hey when someone's hair mysteriously never grows lesbian is the only answer!

And Andrea is too stupid to feel dumb. All in all pretty boring and average writing.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Politico said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed when he told Carol she was a lesbian because of her short hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey when someone's hair mysteriously never grows lesbian is the only answer!
> *
> And Andrea is too stupid to feel dumb. All in all pretty boring and average writing.
Click to expand...


I know, right?  lol  How come her hair never grows?  Maybe Merle snuck in and swacked her hair with his Edward Scissorhand!


----------



## RoadVirus

Grampa Murked U said:


> Fun episode but I got a major gripe with how it played out.
> 
> The governor and his thugs managed to ambush the ARMY, kill them all and take no casualties. Yet a few stragglers break into town and the thugs suddenly forget how to aim?


Complacency. They figured they were safe from outside problems and they ended up with an ass-kicking.


----------



## Zoom

Montrovant said:


> I like Michonne well enough, but they go overboard with the one swing decapitations!  Come on, does she spend every waking moment sharpening that sword to a mono-molecular edge?  I think cutting off heads would be very difficult, yet she does it with ease.  It's just a bit much.



She was cutting off dead necks.  Seems easy enough.


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> It figures they would leave us hanging like this, I don't know what is going to happen with Daryl and Merle and I agree with GHook, Oscar went way too soon.



T-dogs days were numbered when Oscar came on.  The second I saw the new black guy, I knew Oscar was gone.


----------



## daveman

CrusaderFrank said:


> I took Kendo and Iaido for a while, back when Reagan was President and, it's a single cut.
> 
> The Michonne character is a total hacker, I'd prefer if they cast someone who actually used the sword for more than 5 days before she got the part


Plus, she totally disrespected the sword when she broke into the governor's house and waited for him.

She touched the blade.  That's a big time no-no.


----------



## Againsheila

Zoom said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Michonne well enough, but they go overboard with the one swing decapitations!  Come on, does she spend every waking moment sharpening that sword to a mono-molecular edge?  I think cutting off heads would be very difficult, yet she does it with ease.  It's just a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was cutting off dead necks.  Seems easy enough.
Click to expand...


And they have shown her sharpening that sword...


----------



## Againsheila

Zoom said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It figures they would leave us hanging like this, I don't know what is going to happen with Daryl and Merle and I agree with GHook, Oscar went way too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-dogs days were numbered when Oscar came on.  The second I saw the new black guy, I knew Oscar was gone.
Click to expand...


That's just wrong.  I really liked Oscar, much more than t-dog.


----------



## Againsheila

THE DEAD WAR SERIES: Cops: Man shoots girlfriend over 'Walking Dead' argument

Cops: Man shoots girlfriend over 'Walking Dead' argument 


<<<<

Okay, guys, for the record:  It's just a TV show!


----------



## Politico

Rmfaol.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It figures they would leave us hanging like this, I don't know what is going to happen with Daryl and Merle and I agree with GHook, Oscar went way too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-dogs days were numbered when Oscar came on.  The second I saw the new black guy, I knew Oscar was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just wrong.  I really liked Oscar, much more than t-dog.
Click to expand...


Me too.


----------



## GHook93

Againsheila said:


> THE DEAD WAR SERIES: Cops: Man shoots girlfriend over 'Walking Dead' argument
> 
> Cops: Man shoots girlfriend over 'Walking Dead' argument
> 
> 
> <<<<
> 
> Okay, guys, for the record:  It's just a TV show!



Wow that is nutz, but it has to be a government mishap!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> T-dogs days were numbered when Oscar came on.  The second I saw the new black guy, I knew Oscar was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just wrong.  I really liked Oscar, much more than t-dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.
Click to expand...


Yea but your biased against T-Dogg. I think you like Merle and Tomas better than T-Dogg! LMAO


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just wrong.  I really liked Oscar, much more than t-dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but your biased against T-Dogg. I think you like Merle and Tomas better than T-Dogg! LMAO
Click to expand...


LMAO! Yeah I do.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I get the feeling Merle will be rejoining the group soon, to the objection of some of the others (Glenn and Maggie).  Somehow, Daryl is going to be rescued, whether it by Rick and the gang by returning or by Andrea finally taking her head out of her ass and helping them escape.  I don't see Daryl agreeing to leave without his big bro regardless of what an asshole he is.


----------



## High_Gravity

Merle will make it into the next season, he is a survivor just like Clay from the Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## High_Gravity

Its really a shame Shane had to die last season, if he somehow could have pulled it together and worked with Rick, they really could have used his skills this season.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Its really a shame Shane had to die last season, if he somehow could have pulled it together and worked with Rick, they really could have used his skills this season.



Yep, they probably could have used many of deceased: Shane, T-Dogg, Otis (remember the fat guy had a good shot), Oscar, Jimmy!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really a shame Shane had to die last season, if he somehow could have pulled it together and worked with Rick, they really could have used his skills this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they probably could have used many of deceased: Shane, T-Dogg, Otis (remember the fat guy had a good shot), Oscar, Jimmy!
Click to expand...


Shane had more skills with fire arms and was tougher than those guys imo.


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just wrong.  I really liked Oscar, much more than t-dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but your biased against T-Dogg. I think you like Merle and Tomas better than T-Dogg! LMAO
Click to expand...


I didn't like T-dog because of his whining back when they were looking for the little girl.  "Ah poor me, I'm black and I'm gonna die...sob sob"  Oscar was much more a man.  They were threatening to kill him and he just says "I never begged for my life before and I'm not gonna do it now.  You do what you have to do."  He could have been a great character.


----------



## Againsheila

High_Gravity said:


> Merle will make it into the next season, he is a survivor just like Clay from the Sons of Anarchy.



I wasn't the first to say it, but I still think Merle is gonna be killed by Daryl, sooner or later.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle will make it into the next season, he is a survivor just like Clay from the Sons of Anarchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the first to say it, but I still think Merle is gonna be killed by Daryl, sooner or later.
Click to expand...


That could still happen, but I have a feeling he will make it through the season at least.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but your biased against T-Dogg. I think you like Merle and Tomas better than T-Dogg! LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't like T-dog because of his whining back when they were looking for the little girl.  "Ah poor me, I'm black and I'm gonna die...sob sob"  Oscar was much more a man.  They were threatening to kill him and he just says "I never begged for my life before and I'm not gonna do it now.  You do what you have to do."  He could have been a great character.
Click to expand...


Yes, Oscar was tougher. I still remember when T-Dog got his ass handed to him by Merle.


----------



## Trajan

well that was OK. I thought the gov. should have died. 

The new crew carl left in the other part of the jail, I love that black guy the leader, he played a great part as the boxer in The Wire. They need new recruits too. 

The stand off with merle and daryl, thats gonna be interesting, how do they pull daryl out? if they let maggie and glenn both live they can't kill darly, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trajan said:


> well that was OK. I thought the gov. should have died.
> 
> The new crew carl left in the other part of the jail, I love that black guy the leader, he played a great part as the boxer in The Wire. They need new recruits too.
> 
> The stand off with merle and daryl, thats gonna be interesting, how do they pull daryl out? if they let maggie and glenn both live they can't kill darly, I'll be pissed.



I think Micchione will make her way back in, possibly others will follow her, and they'll somehow get Daryl and Merril both out.  Merril will end up with Rick's group because he can't stay at Woodbury anymore.  

Did I spell any of their names right?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Thinking about downloading the point and click game on Xbox live called The Walking Dead. It follows the comics and is proclaimed to be open ended. As in your decisions affect the narrative of the game. Its an episodic game with new material added regularly. 

It won a lot of awards so I might give it a go.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that was OK. I thought the gov. should have died.
> 
> The new crew carl left in the other part of the jail, I love that black guy the leader, he played a great part as the boxer in The Wire. They need new recruits too.
> 
> The stand off with merle and daryl, thats gonna be interesting, how do they pull daryl out? if they let maggie and glenn both live they can't kill darly, I'll be pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Micchione will make her way back in, possibly others will follow her, and they'll somehow get Daryl and Merril both out.  Merril will end up with Rick's group because he can't stay at Woodbury anymore.
> 
> Did I spell any of their names right?
Click to expand...


Merle going into Rick's group would be interesting! Merle has a vendetta against Rick. Yes wasn't too liked before he got left behind. He kidnapped Maggie and Glenn. He tortured and then tried to kill Glenn, be having him get eaten. That would be hard to forgive!


----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I get the feeling Merle will be rejoining the group soon, to the objection of some of the others (Glenn and Maggie).  Somehow, Daryl is going to be rescued, whether it by Rick and the gang by returning or by Andrea finally taking her head out of her ass and helping them escape.  I don't see Daryl agreeing to leave without his big bro regardless of what an asshole he is.



That is how he gets let back in Daryl insists on it and they give him the benefit of the doubt because of how much they all like Daryl. Not to mention they need all the firepower they can get at this point.


----------



## daveman

Grampa Murked U said:


> Thinking about downloading the point and click game on Xbox live called The Walking Dead. It follows the comics and is proclaimed to be open ended. As in your decisions affect the narrative of the game. Its an episodic game with new material added regularly.
> 
> It won a lot of awards so I might give it a go.



You could play Zombieville.  

http://www.facebook.com/AMCTheWalkingDeadGame


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

daveman said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about downloading the point and click game on Xbox live called The Walking Dead. It follows the comics and is proclaimed to be open ended. As in your decisions affect the narrative of the game. Its an episodic game with new material added regularly.
> 
> It won a lot of awards so I might give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could play Zombieville.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/AMCTheWalkingDeadGame
Click to expand...


Lol no thanks.

I don't facebook or twitter or any of that stuff. I like face to face interactions with the exceptions of politics.

Looks kinda simplistic too.


----------



## Polk

Merle will die at some point in the near future. Having him rejoin the group just creates too many repetitive storylines.


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling Merle will be rejoining the group soon, to the objection of some of the others (Glenn and Maggie).  Somehow, Daryl is going to be rescued, whether it by Rick and the gang by returning or by Andrea finally taking her head out of her ass and helping them escape.  I don't see Daryl agreeing to leave without his big bro regardless of what an asshole he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is how he gets let back in Daryl insists on it and they give him the benefit of the doubt because of how much they all like Daryl. Not to mention they need all the firepower they can get at this point.
Click to expand...


Having Merle around in the Prison Posse would be counter-productive to the storyline. It'd create another Rick/Shane conflict like last season, which didn't do well for it's ratings. As for more firepower, they just got 4 fresh recruits + Michonne.


----------



## Polk

While I agree that the adding Merle to the core group would be counter-productive to the storyline and it would be like the Rick/Shane conflict (except even weaker, since Shane actually had a reasonable argument to make and wasn't seen as scum by the rest of the group), I don't think that's what harmed the ratings. The ratings were harmed last season by the terrible pacing.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



The Walking Dead is one of the best shows on TV.   It kicks ass, (dead ass that is)!


----------



## GHook93

Polk said:


> While I agree that the adding Merle to the core group would be counter-productive to the storyline and it would be like the Rick/Shane conflict (except even weaker, since Shane actually had a reasonable argument to make and wasn't seen as scum by the rest of the group), I don't think that's what harmed the ratings. The ratings were harmed last season by the terrible pacing.





RoadVirus said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling Merle will be rejoining the group soon, to the objection of some of the others (Glenn and Maggie).  Somehow, Daryl is going to be rescued, whether it by Rick and the gang by returning or by Andrea finally taking her head out of her ass and helping them escape.  I don't see Daryl agreeing to leave without his big bro regardless of what an asshole he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is how he gets let back in Daryl insists on it and they give him the benefit of the doubt because of how much they all like Daryl. Not to mention they need all the firepower they can get at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having Merle around in the Prison Posse would be counter-productive to the storyline. It'd create another Rick/Shane conflict like last season, which didn't do well for it's ratings. As for more firepower, they just got 4 fresh recruits + Michonne.
Click to expand...


You guys realize that last season broke ratings records also!


----------



## Polk

That's true, but if you look at the rating for the first season (and  the current season), the show have been very successful at holding viewers from week to week. That's actually something really rare in the industry. The second season had a very conventional viewer bleed over the course of the season, and I think the pacing was a big part of that.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Polk said:


> That's true, but if you look at the rating for the first season (and  the current season), the show have been very successful at holding viewers from week to week. That's actually something really rare in the industry. The second season had a very conventional viewer bleed over the course of the season, and I think the pacing was a big part of that.




Interesting, I wonder how I'd fit into the picture.  Never read the comics but have been a fan of the show since it started.  I don't think I've watched the show in it's normal Sunday night slot.  I usually watch it through the Free On Demand section of my digital cable subscription either a couple of days later or sometimes I string a couple of weeks shows together in one sitting.


>>>>


----------



## GHook93

Polk said:


> That's true, but if you look at the rating for the first season (and  the current season), the show have been very successful at holding viewers from week to week. That's actually something really rare in the industry. The second season had a very conventional viewer bleed over the course of the season, and I think the pacing was a big part of that.



The big problem in season 2 was budget. The Walking Dead's budget was cut in favor of Mad Men. They worked off such a tight budget a key writer quit.

Season 3 saw mega-bucks tossed into the budget. Season 4 will be even greater!


----------



## RoadVirus

Polk said:


> The second season had a very conventional viewer bleed over the course of the season, and I think the pacing was a big part of that.



That's what happens when you mix soap opera-type blather into a horror-based show.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, but if you look at the rating for the first season (and  the current season), the show have been very successful at holding viewers from week to week. That's actually something really rare in the industry. The second season had a very conventional viewer bleed over the course of the season, and I think the pacing was a big part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big problem in season 2 was budget. The Walking Dead's budget was cut in favor of Mad Men. They worked off such a tight budget a key writer quit.
> 
> Season 3 saw mega-bucks tossed into the budget. Season 4 will be even greater!
Click to expand...


Last season of Mad Men wasn't very good, imo, it was my least favorite.  They didn't use their bigger budget very well.

Glad TWD go moar bucks!


----------



## GHook93

100% Will Live:
Rick
Carl
Michonne
Judith

80%
Glenn
Maggie
Tyreese

50%+
Daryl
Governor
Andrea
Carol
Black woman with Tyreese

<20%
Herschel
Axel
Beth (Herschel's daughter)
2 white guys with Tyreese
Merle


----------



## Mr. H.

Mr. H. Jr. is sending me the season 2 DVD's.
T'aint seen narry a one yet.


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> Mr. H. Jr. is sending me the season 2 DVD's.
> T'aint seen narry a one yet.



Season 2 had a small budget, so it was very good, but not as good as the other two. Season 3 is amazing!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> 100% Will Live:
> Rick
> Carl
> Michonne
> Judith
> 
> 80%
> Glenn
> Maggie
> Tyreese
> 
> 50%+
> Daryl
> Governor
> Andrea
> Carol
> Black woman with Tyreese
> 
> <20%
> Herschel
> Axel
> Beth (Herschel's daughter)
> 2 white guys with Tyreese
> Merle



Merle is going to survive somehow, I wouldn't count him out.


----------



## Mr. H.

GHook93 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. Jr. is sending me the season 2 DVD's.
> T'aint seen narry a one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 2 had a small budget, so it was very good, but not as good as the other two. Season 3 is amazing!
Click to expand...


I suppose I'll get hold of season 3 eventually. The kid's boss is one of the producers of the series.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Will Live:
> Rick
> Carl
> Michonne
> Judith
> 
> 80%
> Glenn
> Maggie
> Tyreese
> 
> 50%+
> Daryl
> Governor
> Andrea
> Carol
> Black woman with Tyreese
> 
> <20%
> Herschel
> Axel
> Beth (Herschel's daughter)
> 2 white guys with Tyreese
> Merle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merle is going to survive somehow, I wouldn't count him out.
Click to expand...


What this show has showed to us is no one is really safe, but Merle is a dead man!


----------



## GHook93

Mr. H. said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. Jr. is sending me the season 2 DVD's.
> T'aint seen narry a one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 2 had a small budget, so it was very good, but not as good as the other two. Season 3 is amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose I'll get hold of season 3 eventually. The kid's boss is one of the producers of the series.
Click to expand...


Yea I forgot all about the that, give your kid a great big hug and kiss and tell him it's from GHook!


----------



## TNHarley

When is it starting back? CANT WAIT!


----------



## GHook93

TNHarley said:


> When is it starting back? CANT WAIT!



Feb 10 I believe! I think the 2nd half premire is going to be their highest rated to date! No DVR for me, I am watching it live!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

A relative of mine is part of the show and there is a HUGE surprise coming!  HUGE!

He wouldn't tell me and I wouldn't jeopardize his position by spilling even if I knew, but he was shocked.


----------



## TNHarley

GHook93 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is it starting back? CANT WAIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 10 I believe! I think the 2nd half premire is going to be their highest rated to date! No DVR for me, I am watching it live!
Click to expand...


I whole-heartedly agree bro!


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> A relative of mine is part of the show and there is a HUGE surprise coming!  HUGE!
> 
> He wouldn't tell me and I wouldn't jeopardize his position by spilling even if I knew, but he was shocked.



All I can say is this season I have been shocked almost every week, so no surprise would be a huge surprise to me.

My guess is Axel rapes and murders Beth Green. From my understand, Thomas (who was Tomas in the show) rapes and murders Beth, right before Carl kills him! Truthfully, I hope they cut that part of the comic out of the show.


----------



## cereal_killer

OHHH YEAH. Cannot wait for the premier


----------



## GHook93

Every Walker who gets killed shot of Tequilla. Every human shot of vodka!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Can not wait!


----------



## GHook93

Daryl and Merle are set to fight eachother in the zombie arena, right before Merle is to kill Daryl he stops and Andrea convinces the Gov to spear the,. 

Andrea later helps Daryl and Merle escape and rejoins the group at the prison.

One of the foold from Tyreese's pack tries to take Carl's gun and Tyreese kills him, winning Carl's trust and joins the group.

Axel rapes and murders Beth only to be killed by Carl.

Morgan shows up and is morally devastated by the death of his son, yet he is glad to see Rick!

The Gov leads an assault on the prison. Many dead amongst the Dead are Merle, Carol, the 3 companions of Tyreese, Herschel (and Beth and Axel, but they don't die in the assault).

The Gov is defeated, but the prison is destroyed to much, so Rick's clan has to flee.

Maggie and Glenn adopt Judith with Rick's blessing.

Maggie, Glenn, Rick, Michonne, Morgan, Tyreese, Carl, Daryl, Andrea and Judith leave for better pastures. 



GHook93 said:


> 100% Will Live:
> Rick
> Carl
> Michonne
> Judith
> 
> 80%
> Glenn
> Maggie
> Tyreese
> 
> 50%+
> Daryl
> Governor
> Andrea
> Carol
> Black woman with Tyreese
> 
> <20%
> Herschel
> Axel
> Beth (Herschel's daughter)
> 2 white guys with Tyreese
> Merle


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

When does it start?


----------



## Zona

Best show in a long time.


----------



## whitehall

How many times can you watch somebody put a bullet in the head of some slouching drooling sub-human before it causes brain damage?


----------



## High_Gravity

Can't wait for this.


----------



## WorldWatcher

whitehall said:


> How many times can you watch somebody put a bullet in the head of some slouching drooling sub-human before it causes brain damage?




If that's what you think the show is about you are mistaken, it's simply the backdrop of exploring the choices one makes and it's impact on our humanity when the rules go out the window (in this case a zombie apocalypse world).

That's like saying that Moby Dick is about setting sails.



>>>>


----------



## Katzndogz

The Walking Dead is a documentary on the results of drug legalization.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> The Walking Dead is a documentary on the results of drug legalization.



You think so?


----------



## Againsheila

WorldWatcher said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you watch somebody put a bullet in the head of some slouching drooling sub-human before it causes brain damage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you think the show is about you are mistaken, it's simply the backdrop of exploring the choices one makes and it's impact on our humanity when the rules go out the window (in this case a zombie apocalypse world).
> 
> That's like saying that Moby Dick is about setting sails.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Oh come on, let's be honest.  It's a Soap Opera, with Zombies.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you watch somebody put a bullet in the head of some slouching drooling sub-human before it causes brain damage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you think the show is about you are mistaken, it's simply the backdrop of exploring the choices one makes and it's impact on our humanity when the rules go out the window (in this case a zombie apocalypse world).
> 
> That's like saying that Moby Dick is about setting sails.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, let's be honest.  It's a Soap Opera, with Zombies.
Click to expand...


With Shane and Lori dead it kind of killed the soap opera angle. Theres nobody fighting over love interests anymore.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Can't wait for this.



I agree Feb 10th can't get here any sooner!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Feb 10th can't get here any sooner!
Click to expand...


I'm kind of numb to the waiting at this point, but I do want this show back on. Sundays have been boring without it.


----------



## GHook93

Againsheila said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you watch somebody put a bullet in the head of some slouching drooling sub-human before it causes brain damage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you think the show is about you are mistaken, it's simply the backdrop of exploring the choices one makes and it's impact on our humanity when the rules go out the window (in this case a zombie apocalypse world).
> 
> That's like saying that Moby Dick is about setting sails.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, let's be honest.  It's a Soap Opera, with Zombies.
Click to expand...


A show needs character development and plot twists, but it's so action packed and the storylines are so great it keeps you on your feet! Love the show! One of the few I actually watch in real time and don't wait to DVR!


----------



## GHook93

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UjN1l2TjhXo]STAR MOVIES_?????? Norman Reedus??? - YouTube[/ame]

Attached is the Twaian promo for the Walking Dead. Very interesting. It appears bother Merle and Daryl make it out. My guess is Andrea stops the fight and eventually helps them escape. I couldn't make out who that woman in the car with Judith is, but it's making me nervous with anticipation to know!


----------



## cereal_killer

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you think the show is about you are mistaken, it's simply the backdrop of exploring the choices one makes and it's impact on our humanity when the rules go out the window (in this case a zombie apocalypse world).
> 
> That's like saying that Moby Dick is about setting sails.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, let's be honest.  It's a Soap Opera, with Zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Shane and Lori dead it kind of killed the soap opera angle. Theres nobody fighting over love interests anymore.
Click to expand...

Supposedly there is a HUGE surprise coming up, something really crazy.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Do they show the episodes online the same time it is on TV?  The movers are coming to my place Saturday, but I'll still be here at the mostly empty house until later in the week.  Won't have TV after tomorrow so I won't be able to watch it on Sunday, but I will Internet access still.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Do they show the episodes online the same time it is on TV?  The movers are coming to my place Saturday, but I'll still be here at the mostly empty house until later in the week.  Won't have TV after tomorrow so I won't be able to watch it on Sunday, but I will Internet access still.



I believe it's the day after


----------



## Zoom-boing

So last night I had a dream that I was living the zombie apocalypse.  Not just watching it ala TWD but actually living it with my family in some underground rooms or something.  Teh zombies just kept coming and coming, scritching and scratching at the doors.  No rest, no reprieve, no normalcy of any kind whatsoever.  It was awful!  I woke up and was ever so grateful that as divided as things seem to be in this country right now at least I don't have to worry about teh zombies coming and eating us ... or my pets.  True story!

Am so looking forward to Sunday's episode.  And oooo, we bought a high def tv for a Christmas present ... walkers will be even more gruesome!


----------



## GHook93

The Walking Dead and Racism? What Sunday's Episode Means for Token Black Characters

I knew the way they killed off T-Dogg, then Oscar and in the same episode introduced Tyresse they would get the racism card tossed at them. 

Yet they are set to have 4 black characters in the Rick clan (Tyresse, Michonne, Morgan and they black woman with Tyresse).

The biggest problem I had was that they killed off Oscar WAY to early. He was a great character, he needed to live on! They should have killed Axel off if they needed to kill someone!


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> The Walking Dead and Racism? What Sunday's Episode Means for Token Black Characters
> 
> I knew the way they killed off T-Dogg, then Oscar and in the same episode introduced Tyresse they would get the racism card tossed at them.
> 
> Yet they are set to have 4 black characters in the Rick clan (Tyresse, Michonne, Morgan and they black woman with Tyresse).
> 
> The biggest problem I had was that they killed off Oscar WAY to early. He was a great character, he needed to live on! They should have killed Axel off if they needed to kill someone!



I agree, I liked the Oscar character and can't stand the Axel character but I think they're planning on Axel doing something horrible to further to storyline, probably rape.  Oscar was a good guy and maybe they decided they had too many of them.


----------



## GHook93

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead and Racism? What Sunday's Episode Means for Token Black Characters
> 
> I knew the way they killed off T-Dogg, then Oscar and in the same episode introduced Tyresse they would get the racism card tossed at them.
> 
> Yet they are set to have 4 black characters in the Rick clan (Tyresse, Michonne, Morgan and they black woman with Tyresse).
> 
> The biggest problem I had was that they killed off Oscar WAY to early. He was a great character, he needed to live on! They should have killed Axel off if they needed to kill someone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I liked the Oscar character and can't stand the Axel character but I think they're planning on Axel doing something horrible to further to storyline, probably rape.  Oscar was a good guy and maybe they decided they had too many of them.
Click to expand...


Yea I think Axel rapes and murders Beth. In the comic I believe Thomas (Tomas) rapes and murders Beth after seeming like a nice, calm guy.


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead and Racism? What Sunday's Episode Means for Token Black Characters
> 
> I knew the way they killed off T-Dogg, then Oscar and in the same episode introduced Tyresse they would get the racism card tossed at them.
> 
> Yet they are set to have 4 black characters in the Rick clan (Tyresse, Michonne, Morgan and they black woman with Tyresse).
> 
> The biggest problem I had was that they killed off Oscar WAY to early. He was a great character, he needed to live on! They should have killed Axel off if they needed to kill someone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I liked the Oscar character and can't stand the Axel character but I think they're planning on Axel doing something horrible to further to storyline, probably rape.  Oscar was a good guy and maybe they decided they had too many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I think Axel rapes and murders Beth. In the comic I believe Thomas (Tomas) rapes and murders Beth after seeming like a nice, calm guy.
Click to expand...


Like i said before...i'm sure AMC said "There is a line you can't cross" to the producers.


----------



## Zona

GHook93 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead and Racism? What Sunday's Episode Means for Token Black Characters
> 
> I knew the way they killed off T-Dogg, then Oscar and in the same episode introduced Tyresse they would get the racism card tossed at them.
> 
> Yet they are set to have 4 black characters in the Rick clan (Tyresse, Michonne, Morgan and they black woman with Tyresse).
> 
> The biggest problem I had was that they killed off Oscar WAY to early. He was a great character, he needed to live on! They should have killed Axel off if they needed to kill someone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I liked the Oscar character and can't stand the Axel character but I think they're planning on Axel doing something horrible to further to storyline, probably rape.  Oscar was a good guy and maybe they decided they had too many of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I think Axel rapes and murders Beth. In the comic I believe Thomas (Tomas) rapes and murders Beth after seeming like a nice, calm guy.
Click to expand...


I am finding, the more you don't know abot the comics, the better you Ar watching the show.  I am watching th naathon right now and ralized how much a soldier Andrea was.  Was.  I hope things Changes for her this year.


----------



## Zona

Watching marathon, Herschel just got bit.


----------



## GHook93

Zona said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I liked the Oscar character and can't stand the Axel character but I think they're planning on Axel doing something horrible to further to storyline, probably rape.  Oscar was a good guy and maybe they decided they had too many of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think Axel rapes and murders Beth. In the comic I believe Thomas (Tomas) rapes and murders Beth after seeming like a nice, calm guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am finding, the more you don't know abot the comics, the better you Ar watching the show.  I am watching th naathon right now and ralized how much a soldier Andrea was.  Was.  I hope things Changes for her this year.
Click to expand...


Yea wiki online gives you a lot on the comic story. Andrea will be a soldier again. You can't blame her for falling for the Gov. Under the circumstances the town doesn't look that bad!


----------



## Zona

GHook93 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think Axel rapes and murders Beth. In the comic I believe Thomas (Tomas) rapes and murders Beth after seeming like a nice, calm guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding, the more you don't know abot the comics, the better you Ar watching the show.  I am watching th naathon right now and ralized how much a soldier Andrea was.  Was.  I hope things Changes for her this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea wiki online gives you a lot on the comic story. Andrea will be a soldier again. You can't blame her for falling for the Gov. Under the circumstances the town doesn't look that bad!
Click to expand...


and she kinda hot.  So is Maggie, in a farmers daughter sort of way.    Andrea will do some changing this half of the season I hope.  I do remember why I hate Meryl so much.  He will never change.  Daryl rules and Glenn is a bad ass.


----------



## Zona

15 minutes until the new episode.  Woohoo.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Hate that they keep splitting the group. This season needs to expand the scenery. And Rick needs to be locked in a cell.


----------



## cereal_killer

I think his meltdown will be attributed to sleep depravation......if not, Rick losing his mind? Hmmm where would they go with that?


----------



## Politico

Rick has been batshit crazy since last season. And would someone please kill Lori. God the writing sucks.


----------



## TNHarley

Well the show was awesome, as usual..
Now that Ricks "craziness" has been shown to the group, I wonder what is going to happen now?
Why cant Andrea leave that fool?
I am upset about Daryl but I don't know how long he will be "away". Least he is still going to be on the show"by the previews anyways"
The 2 new white guys, are gonna die lol


----------



## RoadVirus

cereal_killer said:


> I think his meltdown will be attributed to sleep depravation



I agree. Lack of sleep (he hasn't slept since before Lori died) and combat stress. That's a nasty combination.

Speaking of meltdowns, who the hell was that on the catwalk at the end? Was that suppose to be Lori?


----------



## TNHarley

RoadVirus said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think his meltdown will be attributed to sleep depravation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Lack of sleep (he hasn't slept since before Lori died) and combat stress. That's a nasty combination.
> 
> Speaking of meltdowns, who the hell was that on the catwalk at the end? Was that suppose to be Lori?
Click to expand...


That was my guess.. Just going by her "phone calls". Wondering if he will imagine Shane banging her as well? lol


----------



## High_Gravity

Awesome episode! Meryl is awesome lol.


----------



## Care4all

Gosh, I guess I am going to have to watch this show....last night, I'm having a conversation with the hubby and in mid conversation, he says, gotta go the Walking Dead is on....and he ran off in to his man cave....

I'm like, huh? Wha wha what?  The Walking what?  And he disappeared.....


----------



## GHook93

TNHarley said:


> Well the show was awesome, as usual..
> Now that Ricks "craziness" has been shown to the group, I wonder what is going to happen now?


And he is making horrendous decisions! First, Merle is a piece of trash, but he is muscle that they are going to need. Even if he wasn't losing Daryl is not worth kicking out Merle. That discussion would have been better with Merle in a cell and rational conversation at the prison.
Second, Rick just got 4 new soldiers and he freaked them out and threatened them. He should have taken Hershel's advice and welcomed them. He needs muscle more than ever now.
Third, Michonne proved herself. She is a warrior, he should not be so quick to send her off. 
Fourth, Glenn was right the Gov should have been target numero uno. If he went down, then the chances of them getting attacked at the prison goes down significantly!



TNHarley said:


> Why cant Andrea leave that fool?


Because Woodbury is not a bad alternative considering what is out there. Andrea was on the run in constant distress. Woodbury gave a feeling of the old world that they lost. In the current world, that is something they should fight for. A stable, safe, self-sufficient town is something worth dying for in zombieland!




TNHarley said:


> I am upset about Daryl but I don't know how long he will be "away". Least he is still going to be on the show"by the previews anyways


He will be back sooner rather than later!




TNHarley said:


> The 2 new white guys, are gonna die lol


Two causalty victims for the gov's assault on the prison.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Awesome episode! Meryl is awesome lol.



I wouldn't call Merle awesome. I would rather call him a well acted character that is a great antagonist!

I think you are right about him leaving. I bet Daryl leaves him and Merle goes off to be seen in a later episode or season.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome episode! Meryl is awesome lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call Merle awesome. I would rather call him a well acted character that is a great antagonist!
> 
> I think you are right about him leaving. I bet Daryl leaves him and Merle goes off to be seen in a later episode or season.
Click to expand...


Merle is a survivor, I told you he's going to pull a Clay, I don't see anyone capable of killing him right now. I think Merle may be the one who kills the Governor too.


----------



## GHook93

Daryl discovers Merle was part of the other group that raped the two little girls from season 2. He starts seeing Merle isn't better for him and Rick group is. He leave Merle and heads to the prison.

Andrea goes to the prison on orders from the Gov. She is conflicted, but rejoins the Rick clan.

Tyreese while freaked out by Rick is convinced by Glenn and Herschel to stay.

Morgan shows up and is morally devastated by the death of his son, yet he is glad to see Rick! He gives Rick a morality check.

The Gov leads an assault on the prison. Many dead amongst the Dead are Carol, the 2 mailes companions of Tyreese, Herschel and Axel Beth and Axel.

The Gov is defeated, but the prison is damaged to much, so Rick's clan has to flee.

Maggie and Glenn adopt Judith with Rick's blessing.

Maggie, Glenn, Rick, Michonne, Morgan, Tyreese, Sasha, Carl, Daryl, Andrea and Judith leave for better pastures.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook you don't think if the Governor is killed, Andrea won't take over as the Governess of Woodbury? she did a real good job calming down the crowd and changing their minds from leaving, you think its possible she takes over that town and Ricks group can just move in?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

High_Gravity said:


> GHook you don't think if the Governor is killed, Andrea won't take over as the Governess of Woodbury? she did a real good job calming down the crowd and changing their minds from leaving, you think its possible she takes over that town and Ricks group can just move in?



God I hope not. That sounds like the formula for daytime tv. 

This is a zombie show first and foremost.  Too much focus on interpersonal relationships will lose viewers. And setting up shop in one location would become stale. 

The excitement of this show is the journey. The trials of surviving from point a to b.

The series should not stop moving until they are ready to kill off the show. And the destination then should be a tropical island. Ala Dead Island the game.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook you don't think if the Governor is killed, Andrea won't take over as the Governess of Woodbury? she did a real good job calming down the crowd and changing their minds from leaving, you think its possible she takes over that town and Ricks group can just move in?



Possible, but not likely. I see her rejoining the Rick clan, esp with Michonne soon to be a part of it. 

I don't think Rick's clan could ever be a part of Woodbury. They killed numerous people including Hayley and allowed Walkers to enter the town. No way in hell they allow that!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> GHook you don't think if the Governor is killed, Andrea won't take over as the Governess of Woodbury? she did a real good job calming down the crowd and changing their minds from leaving, you think its possible she takes over that town and Ricks group can just move in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible, but not likely. I see her rejoining the Rick clan, esp with Michonne soon to be a part of it.
> 
> I don't think Rick's clan could ever be a part of Woodbury. They killed numerous people including Hayley and allowed Walkers to enter the town. No way in hell they allow that!
Click to expand...


Very true. I didn't think about that part.


----------



## Politico

Care4all said:


> Gosh, I guess I am going to have to watch this show....last night, I'm having a conversation with the hubby and in mid conversation, he says, gotta go the Walking Dead is on....and he ran off in to his man cave....



If you look like your avatar I guarantee he wouldn't.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Said it a million times before, if that's what's left of the human race, hurrah for the Zombies

Tyresse and Hersel have it right, Rick is turning as nutty as the Governor.

Another great episode.

Not sure how you reintegrate Merle back into the prison clan: he hates blacks, will rape the women and will probably kill Rick.

The Governor should have let the townspeople leave; fuck them, bunch of ingrates

If Rick is worried about the Gov raiding the prison he's not doing dick about it.  Those outer fences won't last 30 seconds when the trucks roll up to them.


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> Not sure how you reintegrate Merle back into the prison clan: he hates blacks, will rape the women and will probably kill Rick.



Merle worked with Blacks, Hispanics and Asians on the Governors crew. I think at this point Merle has grudgingly learned to get along with different races but it would be extremely difficult to get him back into Ricks crew considering what he did to Glenn and Maggie, plus his history with Rick.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how you reintegrate Merle back into the prison clan: he hates blacks, will rape the women and will probably kill Rick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merle worked with Blacks, Hispanics and Asians on the Governors crew. I think at this point Merle has grudgingly learned to get along with different races but it would be extremely difficult to get him back into Ricks crew considering what he did to Glenn and Maggie, plus his history with Rick.
Click to expand...


I agree he seemed to take orders pretty well from the gov and had no problem working along side blacks, hispanics and asians. 

If his brother can keep him in line he could be an asset, esp during the assault. Glenn and Maggie might be able to forgive but not forget, if it means getting Daryl back! Also fighting along side someone in a battle can heal deep wounds. 

Not to mention this is zombieland, the rules change!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how you reintegrate Merle back into the prison clan: he hates blacks, will rape the women and will probably kill Rick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merle worked with Blacks, Hispanics and Asians on the Governors crew. I think at this point Merle has grudgingly learned to get along with different races but it would be extremely difficult to get him back into Ricks crew considering what he did to Glenn and Maggie, plus his history with Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree he seemed to take orders pretty well from the gov and had no problem working along side blacks, hispanics and asians.
> 
> If his brother can keep him in line he could be an asset, esp during the assault. Glenn and Maggie might be able to forgive but not forget, if it means getting Daryl back! Also fighting along side someone in a battle can heal deep wounds.
> 
> Not to mention this is zombieland, the rules change!
Click to expand...


Very true, hopefully Merle and Daryl can be re-incorporated back into Ricks crew. Like you said lord knows they need the muscle and Daryl is right, Merle was basically the Governors right hand he knows him and knows how he thinks, thats a valuable weapon. Merle is also familiar with the Governors men and how they attack.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle worked with Blacks, Hispanics and Asians on the Governors crew. I think at this point Merle has grudgingly learned to get along with different races but it would be extremely difficult to get him back into Ricks crew considering what he did to Glenn and Maggie, plus his history with Rick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree he seemed to take orders pretty well from the gov and had no problem working along side blacks, hispanics and asians.
> 
> If his brother can keep him in line he could be an asset, esp during the assault. Glenn and Maggie might be able to forgive but not forget, if it means getting Daryl back! Also fighting along side someone in a battle can heal deep wounds.
> 
> Not to mention this is zombieland, the rules change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true, hopefully Merle and Daryl can be re-incorporated back into Ricks crew. Like you said lord knows they need the muscle and Daryl is right, Merle was basically the Governors right hand he knows him and knows how he thinks, thats a valuable weapon. Merle is also familiar with the Governors men and how they attack.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't trust Merle not to jump sides if the tide of battle was shifting toward the Governor.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zona said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I liked the Oscar character and can't stand the Axel character but I think they're planning on Axel doing something horrible to further to storyline, probably rape.  Oscar was a good guy and maybe they decided they had too many of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think Axel rapes and murders Beth. In the comic I believe Thomas (Tomas) rapes and murders Beth after seeming like a nice, calm guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am finding, the more you don't know abot the comics, the better you Ar watching the show.  I am watching th naathon right now and ralized how much a soldier Andrea was.  Was.  I hope things Changes for her this year.
Click to expand...


Andrea was awesome but she's turned into a blond bimbo. Hope they change that.


----------



## Zoom-boing

RoadVirus said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think his meltdown will be attributed to sleep depravation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Lack of sleep (he hasn't slept since before Lori died) and combat stress. That's a nasty combination.
> 
> Speaking of meltdowns, who the hell was that on the catwalk at the end? Was that suppose to be Lori?
Click to expand...


He also mourning Lori.  

Pretty sure that was suppose to be Lori.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think Axel rapes and murders Beth. In the comic I believe Thomas (Tomas) rapes and murders Beth after seeming like a nice, calm guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding, the more you don't know abot the comics, the better you Ar watching the show.  I am watching th naathon right now and ralized how much a soldier Andrea was.  Was.  I hope things Changes for her this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Andrea was awesome but she's turned into a blond bimbo. Hope they change that.
Click to expand...

What can you expect? She was a civil rights attorney before zombieland!


----------



## Zona

cereal_killer said:


> I think his meltdown will be attributed to sleep depravation......if not, Rick losing his mind? Hmmm where would they go with that?



Eh, it will blow over just like the phone calls.  I love how Tyrese was just like, Ok, we out of here, this guy is nuts.  LOL.


----------



## Zona

TNHarley said:


> Well the show was awesome, as usual..
> Now that Ricks "craziness" has been shown to the group, I wonder what is going to happen now?
> Why cant Andrea leave that fool?
> I am upset about Daryl but I don't know how long he will be "away". Least he is still going to be on the show"by the previews anyways"
> The 2 new white guys, are gonna die lol



Daryl...He will see Meryl is a genuine piece of shit.  I know blood is blood but Daryl went through the end of the world with that group.  Meryl tried to kill someone Daryl really cares about, (Glenn).  

Andrea.  She is like water.  She tries to shape into wherever she is, but there is something that is annoying.  When she saw Daryl about to have to fight Meryl, and screamed, he is my friend, why didnt she stick up for Michonne prior to that?  Michonne babied her threw a winter and then some.  She has to soldier up eventually though.  She has to see how bad this gov. really is.  Well, either that or perhaps he is a sweet dick willy.  

Rick loosing it.  Eh, it will pass.  I think Tyrese is going to kill one of those two guys in his camp to, one...end that craziness they are spewing and two...to prove his allegiance to the our group.  

I FREAKING LOVE THIS SHOW!


----------



## Zona

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding, the more you don't know abot the comics, the better you Ar watching the show.  I am watching th naathon right now and ralized how much a soldier Andrea was.  Was.  I hope things Changes for her this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea was awesome but she's turned into a blond bimbo. Hope they change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What can you expect? She was a civil rights attorney before zombieland!
Click to expand...


Bimbo = civil rights lawyer?  Oh yeah, I remember now...all civil rights lawyers wear low cut blouses to court?  

Now, back to the show.....


----------



## Zona

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how you reintegrate Merle back into the prison clan: he hates blacks, will rape the women and will probably kill Rick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merle worked with Blacks, Hispanics and Asians on the Governors crew. I think at this point Merle has grudgingly learned to get along with different races but it would be extremely difficult to get him back into Ricks crew considering what he did to Glenn and Maggie, plus his history with Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree he seemed to take orders pretty well from the gov and had no problem working along side blacks, hispanics and asians.
> 
> If his brother can keep him in line he could be an asset, esp during the assault. Glenn and Maggie might be able to forgive but not forget, if it means getting Daryl back! Also fighting along side someone in a battle can heal deep wounds.
> 
> Not to mention this is zombieland, the rules change!
Click to expand...


Dude, what he did to Glenn.  There is no way he will ever forgive him.  Also, I know glenn holds him somewhat responsible for what the gov did to Maggie.  Again, Glenn wont live anywhere near Meryl.  Battle or no battle.  The only one who would even come close to backing up Meryl is Daryl and when he finds out what Meryl did, he will leave him as well.  

Remember, the group went back into that town to save Daryl.  All the shit Daryl went through with that group...and you know he loves that baby.  Lil kick ass I believe is what he named her.....he will be back.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

TNHarley said:


> Well the show was awesome, as usual..
> Now that Ricks "craziness" has been shown to the group, I wonder what is going to happen now?
> Why cant Andrea leave that fool?
> I am upset about Daryl but I don't know how long he will be "away". Least he is still going to be on the show"by the previews anyways"
> The 2 new white guys, are gonna die lol



Daryl isn't going anywhere.  He's one of the favorite characters of viewers.  I'm guessing that the Governor will come after Rick and the gang at the prison, Daryl and Merle will get wind of it, and head there to help fight him off.


----------



## Trajan

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding, the more you don't know abot the comics, the better you Ar watching the show.  I am watching th naathon right now and ralized how much a soldier Andrea was.  Was.  I hope things Changes for her this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea was awesome but she's turned into a blond bimbo. Hope they change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What can you expect? She was a civil rights attorney before zombieland!
Click to expand...


lets keep politics out of this but frig that was funny......


----------



## High_Gravity

Bodies are going to drop when the Governor comes for the Prison.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Bodies are going to drop when the Governor comes for the Prison.



So what is your dead pool

Goners <25%
Axel - They have kept him around this long in order to be toast.
2 white guys with Tyrese - They were brought in to be walker food.
Merle - Can't see him making it.

More likely than not dying - <50%
Herschel - Can't see how he makes it with one leg. 
Beth - She is getting more lines lately but she is probably toast.
Sasha - I just have a feeling she is walker food.

More likely living than dying - 50%-90%
Tyrese - The show has a habit of killing great black characters, so he is not a foresure survivor.
Carol - I went back and forth to put her in the <50% or this one. I think she has a good chance of making it, in order to expand on the Daryl/Carol romance.
Andrea - Never say never, but I think she makes it. She made it this far.
Maggie - I think Maggie is closer to the 90%, but the writers could toss in a twist on Glenn/Maggie relationship.
Michonne - Comic favorite, but not quite the TV fav, however, I think she sticks around.

Foresure (obviously in the Walking Dead there are no foresures
Rick - Main protagonist on the show.
Carl - The kid isn't getting killed.
Daryl - Universal fan favorite
Glenn - Right there with Daryl. 
Judith - You think they kill a baby on TV? No F'ing way!


----------



## GHook93

The Return Of THE WALKING DEAD Earns Highest Ratings Yet

Although it was an easy call, I called it. The mid-season premiere had 12.3 million viewers, highest ratings of the series!


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> I don't think Rick's clan could ever be a part of Woodbury. They killed numerous people including Hayley and allowed Walkers to enter the town. No way in hell they allow that!



Boo Hoo for the Woodbury residents. Their savior The Governor brought all that stuff on them by keeping Maggie and Glen hostage. Actions have consequences.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GHook93 said:


> The Return Of THE WALKING DEAD Earns Highest Ratings Yet
> 
> Although it was an easy call, I called it. The mid-season premiere had 12.3 million viewers, highest ratings of the series!



Nice. I want a movie. WITH THE MAIN ACTORS. No resident evil nonsense. First game exempt of course.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Any of you that own an Xbox360 or PS3 that love zombie stuff need to do yourself a favor and rent or buy Dead Island. Its kinda old so it should be cheap but the game is basically this show only you control the outcome. It is WAAAAAAY better than the game based on this show.


----------



## Againsheila

Okay, I have a prediction.  Meryl will say to Daryl that that it's a good thing he left those losers because the Governor is going to attack the prison.  Daryl will then leave Meryl to go warn them.  There may be a fight between brothers but in the end Daryl will side with Rick's group.


----------



## Montrovant

Againsheila said:


> Okay, I have a prediction.  Meryl will say to Daryl that that it's a good thing he left those losers because the Governor is going to attack the prison.  Daryl will then leave Meryl to go warn them.  There may be a fight between brothers but in the end Daryl will side with Rick's group.



I suppose that's possible, but I think Daryl and Rick are both supposed to know that it's possible the Governor's people will retaliate.  Remember, they don't actually know much about them, but they do know there's many more than in Rick's group and they are decently armed.

I don't expect Daryl to remain apart from the group indefinitely, but I think it will be another scenario that brings him back.  Perhaps just realizing how little he and Merle have in common at this point, after they spend a little time together again.


----------



## GHook93

BOLD means they bite the dust. Man the writters must hate inmates, none made it very long! 



GHook93 said:


> Goners <25%
> *Axel - They have kept him around this long in order to be toast.*
> 2 white guys with Tyrese - They were brought in to be walker food.
> Merle - Can't see him making it.
> 
> More likely than not dying - <50%
> Herschel - Can't see how he makes it with one leg.
> Beth - She is getting more lines lately but she is probably toast.
> Sasha - I just have a feeling she is walker food.
> 
> More likely living than dying - 50%-90%
> Tyrese - The show has a habit of killing great black characters, so he is not a foresure survivor.
> Carol - I went back and forth to put her in the <50% or this one. I think she has a good chance of making it, in order to expand on the Daryl/Carol romance.
> Andrea - Never say never, but I think she makes it. She made it this far.
> Maggie - I think Maggie is closer to the 90%, but the writers could toss in a twist on Glenn/Maggie relationship.
> Michonne - Comic favorite, but not quite the TV fav, however, I think she sticks around.
> 
> Foresure (obviously in the Walking Dead there are no foresures
> Rick - Main protagonist on the show.
> Carl - The kid isn't getting killed.
> Daryl - Universal fan favorite
> Glenn - Right there with Daryl.
> Judith - You think they kill a baby on TV? No F'ing way!


----------



## TNHarley

I hope ANdrea finds out the truth, and puts a bullet in the gov head!
BTW, I bought the walking dead game for my xbox 360! lol When that one is over, I will be buying the second one


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TNHarley said:


> I hope ANdrea finds out the truth, and puts a bullet in the gov head!
> BTW, I bought the walking dead game for my xbox 360! lol When that one is over, I will be buying the second one



You should have bought Dead Island instead. TWD is very restrictive, linear and short.


----------



## TNHarley

Grampa Murked U said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope ANdrea finds out the truth, and puts a bullet in the gov head!
> BTW, I bought the walking dead game for my xbox 360! lol When that one is over, I will be buying the second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have bought Dead Island instead. TWD is very restrictive, linear and short.
Click to expand...


I am checking that one out right now. I have dead rising and left 4 dead. I want dead rising 2 and left 4 dead 2. They will be next. It had good reviews, but that dont sound like a good game lol
EDIT : that game looks good. I am purchasing now lol


----------



## High_Gravity

I bought Dead Island yesterday, very cool game.


----------



## WorldWatcher

TNHarley said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope ANdrea finds out the truth, and puts a bullet in the gov head!
> BTW, I bought the walking dead game for my xbox 360! lol When that one is over, I will be buying the second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have bought Dead Island instead. TWD is very restrictive, linear and short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am checking that one out right now. I have dead rising and left 4 dead. I want dead rising 2 and left 4 dead 2. They will be next. It had good reviews, but that dont sound like a good game lol
> EDIT : that game looks good. I am purchasing now lol
Click to expand...



I just finished replaying Dead Space and Dead Space 2 as a lead-in to breaking the seal last night on Dead Space 3...

............Argggggg

................Not 10-minutes into it our daughter calls and needs help of FAFSA and information for a school required family assessment as part of being accepted to law school.


.....................Her timing sucked.



>>>>


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

High_Gravity said:


> I bought Dead Island yesterday, very cool game.



If it wasn't for Crysis3 I would join you guys. It's co-op up to 4 players and a ton of fun when played with others. 

My fav weapon was the electrified machete


----------



## TNHarley

I ordered xbox live couple weeks ago, USPS said it was delivered, but no box  I am going to re-order and hit the live up! Any of yall do that?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TNHarley said:


> I ordered xbox live couple weeks ago, USPS said it was delivered, but no box  I am going to re-order and hit the live up! Any of yall do that?



Whut? You pay for and receive xbox live through the xbox dashboard. Not sure what you ordered via ups?


----------



## TNHarley

Grampa Murked U said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered xbox live couple weeks ago, USPS said it was delivered, but no box  I am going to re-order and hit the live up! Any of yall do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whut? You pay for and receive xbox live through the xbox dashboard. Not sure what you ordered via ups?
Click to expand...


USPS. It was the headset and a 6 months or a year cant remember exactly. A package deal, if you will


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> I ordered xbox live couple weeks ago, USPS said it was delivered, but no box  I am going to re-order and hit the live up! Any of yall do that?



Ate you talking about the headset? you should be able to order XBOX Live right on the XBOX when you turn it on, get the gold standard so you can get Netflix, Youtube etc etc


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TNHarley said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered xbox live couple weeks ago, USPS said it was delivered, but no box  I am going to re-order and hit the live up! Any of yall do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whut? You pay for and receive xbox live through the xbox dashboard. Not sure what you ordered via ups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USPS. It was the headset and a 6 months or a year cant remember exactly. A package deal, if you will
Click to expand...


Well before it arrives you need to sign up ON the xbox dashboard. If its yourfirst time you will receive a free 30 day trial. Microphone not necessary.  You can watch tv, movies, YouTube and surf the net.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

They need an Xbox/PS sub forum so we dont have to derail threads. I think I'll suggest it and see what happens.


----------



## TNHarley

High_Gravity said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered xbox live couple weeks ago, USPS said it was delivered, but no box  I am going to re-order and hit the live up! Any of yall do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ate you talking about the headset? you should be able to order XBOX Live right on the XBOX when you turn it on, get the gold standard so you can get Netflix, Youtube etc etc
Click to expand...


I know. I think the Gold is what it was.. I said I ordered, but my gf did. Was supposed to be a late b-day present. She mouthed off what was in it, and you know how it is to not fully listen to what a woman says lol.But I think that is right..


----------



## TNHarley

Grampa Murked U said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whut? You pay for and receive xbox live through the xbox dashboard. Not sure what you ordered via ups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USPS. It was the headset and a 6 months or a year cant remember exactly. A package deal, if you will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well before it arrives you need to *sign up ON the xbox dashboard*. If its yourfirst time you will receive a free 30 day trial. Microphone not necessary.  You can watch tv, movies, YouTube and surf the net.
Click to expand...


I will do that tonight! Thanks Gramps!


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> They need an Xbox/PS sub forum so we dont have to derail threads. I think I'll suggest it and see what happens.



Thats a good idea.


----------



## Desperado

When you view the show......
Do you see the zombies as Republicans or Democrats?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Desperado said:


> When you view the show......
> Do you see the zombies as Republicans or Democrats?



I prefer to think of them as my ex wives. ..


----------



## High_Gravity

Desperado said:


> When you view the show......
> Do you see the zombies as Republicans or Democrats?



There are Zombies of every color, creed, race, religion, etc I am sure there are both Democrat and Republican Zombies.


----------



## RoadVirus

My review of Sunday's ep:

Rick: Glen's right. You're wandering through Crazytown. You need to make peace with your demons my friend or it will eat you alive from the inside out. Plus, now that The Gov has decided to up the anty, you need to stand up and lead. And let Tyreese's group & Michone join your group!

The Governor: Oh boy oh boy oh boy. You are Dead Man Walking. One thing you do not do in this not so friendly new world is mess with Rick and his Prison Posse. You'll be wishing Michone killed you in that little tussle you 2 had.

Glen: Calm down kiddo. I'm no shrink, but i know what your problem is: You got your balls tweaked, you couldn't defend Maggie and now you are trying to make up for it.

The Dixon Brothers: Good to see reuniting with his moron brother hasn't turned Daryl back into a douche. Hey Merle: you're pissed at Daryl because he matured in your absence and you're still the same old PITA, right?

Tyreese's group: Where are they? Were they escorted out after Rick's breakdown? Are they somewhere else in the prison? Please tell me the show's Writers didn't go through all that effort in introducing 4 new characters only to make them a temporary storyline.

All in all...a good episode. Seeing Axle get wasted was kinda disappointing, even if he was an annoying character.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> My review of Sunday's ep:
> 
> Rick: Glen's right. You're wandering through Crazytown. You need to make peace with your demons my friend or it will eat you alive from the inside out. Plus, now that The Gov has decided to up the anty, you need to stand up and lead. And let Tyreese's group & Michone join your group!
> 
> The Governor: Oh boy oh boy oh boy. You are Dead Man Walking. One thing you do not do in this not so friendly new world is mess with Rick and his Prison Posse. You'll be wishing Michone killed you in that little tussle you 2 had.
> 
> Glen: Calm down kiddo. I'm no shrink, but i know what your problem is: You got your balls tweaked, you couldn't defend Maggie and now you are trying to make up for it.
> 
> The Dixon Brothers: Good to see reuniting with his moron brother hasn't turned Daryl back into a douche. Hey Merle: you're pissed at Daryl because he matured in your absence and you're still the same old PITA, right?
> 
> Tyreese's group: Where are they? Were they escorted out after Rick's breakdown? Are they somewhere else in the prison? Please tell me the show's Writers didn't go through all that effort in introducing 4 new characters only to make them a temporary storyline.
> 
> All in all...a good episode. Seeing Axle get wasted was kinda disappointing, even if he was an annoying character.



I have a feeling Tyrese and his group just left bro, Rick pretty much chased them out of there and I don't know where else they could stay in the prison, besides the part Ricks group took over its not safe.


----------



## TNHarley

Gosh I hope not. You know sometimes they just do not show everyone. Andrea was missing for how many episodes? I bet they are still there, and will be seen next Sunday. I hope they join. They are going to need them. I figured when Glenn was talking about taking a stand, their names would have been brought up. After all, they said they would help with that kinda mess.. We will see


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you view the show......
> Do you see the zombies as Republicans or Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to think of them as my ex wives. ..
Click to expand...


Yea but instead of eating your head, they just go for your ballz, wallet and soul!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> My review of Sunday's ep:
> 
> Rick: Glen's right. You're wandering through Crazytown. You need to make peace with your demons my friend or it will eat you alive from the inside out. Plus, now that The Gov has decided to up the anty, you need to stand up and lead. And let Tyreese's group & Michone join your group!
> 
> The Governor: Oh boy oh boy oh boy. You are Dead Man Walking. One thing you do not do in this not so friendly new world is mess with Rick and his Prison Posse. You'll be wishing Michone killed you in that little tussle you 2 had.
> 
> Glen: Calm down kiddo. I'm no shrink, but i know what your problem is: You got your balls tweaked, you couldn't defend Maggie and now you are trying to make up for it.
> 
> The Dixon Brothers: Good to see reuniting with his moron brother hasn't turned Daryl back into a douche. Hey Merle: you're pissed at Daryl because he matured in your absence and you're still the same old PITA, right?
> 
> Tyreese's group: Where are they? Were they escorted out after Rick's breakdown? Are they somewhere else in the prison? Please tell me the show's Writers didn't go through all that effort in introducing 4 new characters only to make them a temporary storyline.
> 
> All in all...a good episode. Seeing Axle get wasted was kinda disappointing, even if he was an annoying character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Tyrese and his group just left bro, Rick pretty much chased them out of there and I don't know where else they could stay in the prison, besides the part Ricks group took over its not safe.
Click to expand...


They will be back sooner rather than later. From my understanding Tyreese was a fav from the comic.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> My review of Sunday's ep:
> 
> Rick: Glen's right. You're wandering through Crazytown. You need to make peace with your demons my friend or it will eat you alive from the inside out. Plus, now that The Gov has decided to up the anty, you need to stand up and lead. And let Tyreese's group & Michone join your group!
> 
> The Governor: Oh boy oh boy oh boy. You are Dead Man Walking. One thing you do not do in this not so friendly new world is mess with Rick and his Prison Posse. You'll be wishing Michone killed you in that little tussle you 2 had.
> 
> Glen: Calm down kiddo. I'm no shrink, but i know what your problem is: You got your balls tweaked, you couldn't defend Maggie and now you are trying to make up for it.
> 
> The Dixon Brothers: Good to see reuniting with his moron brother hasn't turned Daryl back into a douche. Hey Merle: you're pissed at Daryl because he matured in your absence and you're still the same old PITA, right?
> 
> Tyreese's group: Where are they? Were they escorted out after Rick's breakdown? Are they somewhere else in the prison? Please tell me the show's Writers didn't go through all that effort in introducing 4 new characters only to make them a temporary storyline.
> 
> All in all...a good episode. Seeing Axle get wasted was kinda disappointing, even if he was an annoying character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Tyrese and his group just left bro, Rick pretty much chased them out of there and I don't know where else they could stay in the prison, besides the part Ricks group took over its not safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They will be back sooner rather than later. From my understanding Tyreese was a fav from the comic.
Click to expand...


I hope so.


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> Gosh I hope not. You know sometimes they just do not show everyone. Andrea was missing for how many episodes? I bet they are still there, and will be seen next Sunday. I hope they join. They are going to need them. I figured when Glenn was talking about taking a stand, their names would have been brought up. After all, they said they would help with that kinda mess.. We will see



I hope not too but in real life if I got chased out of the prison by a crazy sheriff who was seeing things I wouldn't wait for him I would leave, plus where would Tyrese and his group be in the mean time while Ricks group is sorting all this out?


----------



## TNHarley

High_Gravity said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I hope not. You know sometimes they just do not show everyone. Andrea was missing for how many episodes? I bet they are still there, and will be seen next Sunday. I hope they join. They are going to need them. I figured when Glenn was talking about taking a stand, their names would have been brought up. After all, they said they would help with that kinda mess.. We will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not too but in real life if I got chased out of the prison by a crazy sheriff who was seeing things I wouldn't wait for him I would leave, plus where would Tyrese and his group be in the mean time while Ricks group is sorting all this out?
Click to expand...


I see your point, but why would they just leave without any kind of scene? Or anything for that matter


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I hope not. You know sometimes they just do not show everyone. Andrea was missing for how many episodes? I bet they are still there, and will be seen next Sunday. I hope they join. They are going to need them. I figured when Glenn was talking about taking a stand, their names would have been brought up. After all, they said they would help with that kinda mess.. We will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not too but in real life if I got chased out of the prison by a crazy sheriff who was seeing things I wouldn't wait for him I would leave, plus where would Tyrese and his group be in the mean time while Ricks group is sorting all this out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see your point, but why would they just leave without any kind of scene? Or anything for that matter
Click to expand...


Well a crazy guy slinging his gun around chased me out, I would leave too LOL! Rick looked nuts talking to the wall, mentally unstable, in a real life situation I would not stay with him.


----------



## TNHarley

High_Gravity said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not too but in real life if I got chased out of the prison by a crazy sheriff who was seeing things I wouldn't wait for him I would leave, plus where would Tyrese and his group be in the mean time while Ricks group is sorting all this out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point, but why would they just leave without any kind of scene? Or anything for that matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well a crazy guy slinging his gun around chased me out, I would leave too LOL! Rick looked nuts talking to the wall, mentally unstable, in a real life situation I would not stay with him.
Click to expand...


Hell, I wouldn't either! Of course, knowing the way people are now-a-days(especially with KAtrina) I dont know if I could trust anyone. Especially with a crazy looking SOB yelling at a catwalk lol


----------



## Politico

High_Gravity said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you view the show......
> Do you see the zombies as Republicans or Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Zombies of every color, creed, race, religion, etc I am sure there are both Democrat and Republican Zombies.
Click to expand...


Yes the 47% soes not discriminate.


----------



## Zoom-boing

My fav scenes from last nights eppie ... Michionne brandishing her sword loping off walkers heads right, left, right, left; Daryl standing up to Merle; Daryl riding to the rescue in perfect tv timing; Axel getting whacked mid-sentence mid-temple.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It was a great episode.  

Is anyone going to watch their black n white series on Thursdays?


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> It was a great episode.
> 
> Is anyone going to watch their black n white series on Thursdays?



I will if I can I watched the one last week.


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> Axel getting whacked mid-sentence mid-temple.



When that happened, i jumped. I was like "WTF?!"

Perfect "never see it coming" moment.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Axel getting whacked mid-sentence mid-temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that happened, i jumped. I was like "WTF?!"
> 
> Perfect "never see it coming" moment.
Click to expand...


Yeah me too, I did not see that coming.


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Axel getting whacked mid-sentence mid-temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that happened, i jumped. I was like "WTF?!"
> 
> Perfect "never see it coming" moment.
Click to expand...


Axel dying the in the assault was predictable. He was introduced to get killed, but I agree didn't see it coming like that!


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bodies are going to drop when the Governor comes for the Prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your dead pool
> 
> Goners <25%
> Axel - They have kept him around this long in order to be toast.
Click to expand...


Nailed it.


----------



## Zona

Zoom-boing said:


> My fav scenes from last nights eppie ... Michionne brandishing her sword loping off walkers heads right, left, right, left; Daryl standing up to Merle; Daryl riding to the rescue in perfect tv timing; Axel getting whacked mid-sentence mid-temple.



I guess Rick is softening on Michone leaving as soon as she got better.  Daryl standing up to Meryl was good but Daryl coming back AND Meryl being there is not a good thing.  Glen hopefully will not accept that.  You know, Glen, the chinaman from korea.  

Axel getting killed was a total surprise to me.  I thought for sure he would do something first.  Something sexual.


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> It was a great episode.
> 
> Is anyone going to watch their black n white series on Thursdays?



I did last week and its pretty cool in HD.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zona said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fav scenes from last nights eppie ... Michionne brandishing her sword loping off walkers heads right, left, right, left; Daryl standing up to Merle; Daryl riding to the rescue in perfect tv timing; Axel getting whacked mid-sentence mid-temple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Rick is softening on Michone leaving as soon as she got better.  Daryl standing up to Meryl was good but Daryl coming back AND Meryl being there is not a good thing.  Glen hopefully will not accept that.  *You know, Glen, the chinaman from korea.*
> 
> Axel getting killed was a total surprise to me.  *I thought for sure he would do something first.  Something sexual.*
Click to expand...


Ha!  That made me laugh when Merle said that.

So did he.


----------



## earlycuyler

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/3587252/The+Walking+Dead/


----------



## GHook93

Merle stays for now, but unsuspicious.
Michonne earned her keep and is allowed to stay.
Andrea leaves Woodbury, but doesn't join the prison gang.
The Gov becomes more militant and starts enforcing strict laws on Woodbury residents.
Tyrese and the others show up again, but get a warmer welcoming this time.
Rick comes out of his insanity somewhat in order to take charge again.
No confrontation btw the prison gang and Woodbury


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Too much daytime drama. What a boring episode. Too many story lines drag out the episodes. 

The last series that branched off like this was Lost.  And it went down the tubes a few seasons later.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Too much daytime drama. What a boring episode. Too many story lines drag out the episodes.
> 
> The last series that branched off like this was Lost.  And it went down the tubes a few seasons later.



They are just putting too much emphasis on Andrea.  Her character sucks, it has pretty much always sucked, and she's getting too much screen time and story.


----------



## TNHarley

Well HG, you were right, bro! Those guys just left! I almost logged on last night just to say that lol
Last nights episode didn't get me like most do
Andrea pissed me off. IDK what her deal is.. Love? REALLY?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much daytime drama. What a boring episode. Too many story lines drag out the episodes.
> 
> The last series that branched off like this was Lost.  And it went down the tubes a few seasons later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just putting too much emphasis on Andrea.  Her character sucks, it has pretty much always sucked, and she's getting too much screen time and story.
Click to expand...


Could not agree more!  I want to like her but she's nothing but a boring bimbo.  And she's been in Woodbury for a short time yet has become someone that those people look to for leadership?  Why?  She has done nothing to earn that.  And she did a lousy job whacking off the lower jaw of the walker, it still looked entact when Tyrese's group showed up.

Rick and company need to move on from the prison ... that whole thing is getting old.  

Trivia:


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> Well HG, you were right, bro! Those guys just left! I almost logged on last night just to say that lol
> Last nights episode didn't get me like most do
> Andrea pissed me off. IDK what her deal is.. Love? REALLY?



They had to man, Rick pretty much chased them out of there. Now its even worse, the Governor has Tyrese and his people in Woodbury and Tyrese offered to give him the lay out of the prison. Rick really fucked up chasing those guys out.


----------



## High_Gravity

Merle is my favorite character, and it looks like he is back with Ricks group.


----------



## High_Gravity

As far as Andrea goes she is the same as any other bimbo out there, she is attracted to men with power. Don't forget she fucked Shane also in season 2, these are the type of men she likes. Like I said, same as regular women too.


----------



## Montrovant

High_Gravity said:


> As far as Andrea goes she is the same as any other bimbo out there, she is attracted to men with power. Don't forget she fucked Shane also in season 2, these are the type of men she likes. Like I said, same as regular women too.



I mostly just felt the need to quote this.  

Ouch HG!  Are you hoping to piss off our female posters?


----------



## Zona

High_Gravity said:


> Merle is my favorite character, and it looks like he is back with Ricks group.



Dayrl maybe but Meryl?  Exactly what qualities do you like about him?


----------



## High_Gravity

Montrovant said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Andrea goes she is the same as any other bimbo out there, she is attracted to men with power. Don't forget she fucked Shane also in season 2, these are the type of men she likes. Like I said, same as regular women too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly just felt the need to quote this.
> 
> Ouch HG!  Are you hoping to piss off our female posters?
Click to expand...


Its true, they know it. Alpha males like Shane and the Governor are usually the type of men women are attracted to.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle is my favorite character, and it looks like he is back with Ricks group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayrl maybe cut Meryl?  Exactly what qualities do you like about him?
Click to expand...


He is a survivor and can adapt to pretty much any situation, most people handcuffed to a pipe on a roof of a building full of walkers would be toast. Plus, its funny when he talks shit lol.


----------



## Zona

High_Gravity said:


> As far as Andrea goes she is the same as any other bimbo out there, she is attracted to men with power. Don't forget she fucked Shane also in season 2, these are the type of men she likes. Like I said, same as regular women too.



Just because she banged Shane, that means she is all about power?  Maybe she was just horny?  She may not even like the gov, perhaps she likes his towns stability?  It annoys me how she refuses to see him for what he is though.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Andrea goes she is the same as any other bimbo out there, she is attracted to men with power. Don't forget she fucked Shane also in season 2, these are the type of men she likes. Like I said, same as regular women too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because she banged Shane, that means she is all about power?  Maybe she was just horny?  She may not even like the gov, perhaps she likes his towns stability?  It annoys me how she refuses to see him for what he is though.
Click to expand...


Her attraction to the Governor was a big reason why she stayed in Woodbury, if the Governor looked like Danny Devito she may still have stayed but she probably wouldn't be banging him.


----------



## Zona

High_Gravity said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle is my favorite character, and it looks like he is back with Ricks group.
> 
> 
> 
> P
> Dayrl maybe cut Meryl?  Exactly what qualities do you like about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a survivor and can adapt to pretty much any situation, most people handcuffed to a pipe on a roof of a building full of walkers would be toast. Plus, its funny when he talks shit lol.
Click to expand...


His brother is a better survivor, and a better man.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> Dayrl maybe cut Meryl?  Exactly what qualities do you like about him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a survivor and can adapt to pretty much any situation, most people handcuffed to a pipe on a roof of a building full of walkers would be toast. Plus, its funny when he talks shit lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brother is a better survivor, and a better man.
Click to expand...


Daryl is a more likeable character, definently.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well HG, you were right, bro! Those guys just left! I almost logged on last night just to say that lol
> Last nights episode didn't get me like most do
> Andrea pissed me off. IDK what her deal is.. Love? REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had to man, Rick pretty much chased them out of there. Now its even worse, the Governor has Tyrese and his people in Woodbury and Tyrese offered to give him the lay out of the prison. Rick really fucked up chasing those guys out.
Click to expand...


Yep very dumb move. Tyrese at least seemed like a very useful guy! Those 4 would have added to the muscle they needed. Now they are more detrimental. Have the layout of prison, aware of the "backdoor," can provide the number of how many members are in the prison gang, they know about the food supply, where they are holding up and lastly their (Rick's) main weakness - Judith!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Merle is my favorite character, and it looks like he is back with Ricks group.



He is an interesting character, but I have a feeling that is going to end bad for the Rick clan. Tiger doesn't change his strips.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much daytime drama. What a boring episode. Too many story lines drag out the episodes.
> 
> The last series that branched off like this was Lost.  And it went down the tubes a few seasons later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just putting too much emphasis on Andrea.  Her character sucks, it has pretty much always sucked, and she's getting too much screen time and story.
Click to expand...


That about sums it up. I think the producers think she has a sex appeal for the show. I just dont see it. I said it last year too, I just don't like her character. From suicidal to Mrs Rambo? 

Not buying it.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well HG, you were right, bro! Those guys just left! I almost logged on last night just to say that lol
> Last nights episode didn't get me like most do
> Andrea pissed me off. IDK what her deal is.. Love? REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had to man, Rick pretty much chased them out of there. Now its even worse, the Governor has Tyrese and his people in Woodbury and Tyrese offered to give him the lay out of the prison. Rick really fucked up chasing those guys out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep very dumb move. Tyrese at least seemed like a very useful guy! Those 4 would have added to the muscle they needed. Now they are more detrimental. Have the layout of prison, aware of the "backdoor," can provide the number of how many members are in the prison gang, they know about the food supply, where they are holding up and lastly their (Rick's) main weakness - Judith!
Click to expand...


The Governor will know EVERYTHING about the prison, Tyrese can tell him how many people are there, what kind of weapons they have, where they stay in the prison, and like you said the back entrance that is completely open. Maybe Herschel has a point about leaving but where would they go? plus I would have not let Andrea leave if I were Rick, for all they know she could have went back to give the Governor all the good info on the prison.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle is my favorite character, and it looks like he is back with Ricks group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is an interesting character, but I have a feeling that is going to end bad for the Rick clan. Tiger doesn't change his strips.
Click to expand...


Daryl did.  He was a total dick at the beginning of the series.  Now he's Rick's right hand man.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle is my favorite character, and it looks like he is back with Ricks group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is an interesting character, but I have a feeling that is going to end bad for the Rick clan. Tiger doesn't change his strips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daryl did.  He was a total dick at the beginning of the series.  Now he's Rick's right hand man.
Click to expand...


Good point.


----------



## earlycuyler

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle is my favorite character, and it looks like he is back with Ricks group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is an interesting character, but I have a feeling that is going to end bad for the Rick clan. Tiger doesn't change his strips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daryl did.  He was a total dick at the beginning of the series.  Now he's Rick's right hand man.
Click to expand...


Speaking of hands, wonder if Rick will lose his, and Tyrese and co., damn ! he is on the Gov's team ! No bueno !


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

High_Gravity said:


> The Governor will know EVERYTHING about the prison, Tyrese can tell him how many people are there, what kind of weapons they have, where they stay in the prison, and like you said the back entrance that is completely open. Maybe Herschel has a point about leaving but where would they go? plus I would have not let Andrea leave if I were Rick, for all they know she could have went back to give the Governor all the good info on the prison.



Rick hasn't been in his right mind and they all know it.  Somebody should have stood up to him a while ago.  Glenn tried to take charge, but he's too emotionally involved in the ordeal he and Maggie just went through.  Herschel really needed to be more forceful with Rick earlier than he was and a lot of this perhaps could have been avoided.  Granted, nobody thought that Tyrese and his crew would end up in Woodbury, but it was foolish to let them leave knowing the prison is in the governor's cross hairs.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Governor will know EVERYTHING about the prison, Tyrese can tell him how many people are there, what kind of weapons they have, where they stay in the prison, and like you said the back entrance that is completely open. Maybe Herschel has a point about leaving but where would they go? plus I would have not let Andrea leave if I were Rick, for all they know she could have went back to give the Governor all the good info on the prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick hasn't been in his right mind and they all know it.  Somebody should have stood up to him a while ago.  Glenn tried to take charge, but he's too emotionally involved in the ordeal he and Maggie just went through.  Herschel really needed to be more forceful with Rick earlier than he was and a lot of this perhaps could have been avoided.  Granted, nobody thought that Tyrese and his crew would end up in Woodbury, but it was foolish to let them leave knowing the prison is in the governor's cross hairs.
Click to expand...


Theres nobody strong enough to fill that role really, Herschel is too old and hobbled, Glenn is smart but too small and not tough enough, Daryl was gone when that melt down happened with Tyrese. Maybe if Shane was still alive, this would have been his time to shine, but outside of Rick maybe only Darly can run the group, they just don't have a deep roster right now and Rick is as good as it gets, for better or worse. Most of Ricks camp is women and children at this point!


----------



## High_Gravity

I have to repeat I would NEVER have let Andrea leave! She already admitted she was close to the Governor, Jesus! Now he knows Merle and Machione were there, and he didn't know that before. Now he is DEFINENTLY going in, thanks Andrea!


----------



## Zona

earlycuyler said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an interesting character, but I have a feeling that is going to end bad for the Rick clan. Tiger doesn't change his strips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl did.  He was a total dick at the beginning of the series.  Now he's Rick's right hand man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of hands, wonder if Rick will lose his, and Tyrese and co., damn ! he is on the Gov's team ! No bueno !
Click to expand...


Probably the most temporary situation in this shows history.  . No way turese.stays with the gov.  Maybe his two male counterparts, but not him and his girlfriend.  Tyrese is a good guy.  The gov is not.  Simple really.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Tyrece will kill the gov.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zona said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl did.  He was a total dick at the beginning of the series.  Now he's Rick's right hand man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of hands, wonder if Rick will lose his, and Tyrese and co., damn ! he is on the Gov's team ! No bueno !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably the most temporary situation in this shows history.  . No way turese.stays with the gov.  Maybe his two male counterparts, but not him and his girlfriend.  Tyrese is a good guy.  The gov is not.  Simple really.
Click to expand...


I think once Tyrese seens what the Governor is really about he will want to leave, but he doesn't necessarily like Rick right now either.


----------



## Zona

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much daytime drama. What a boring episode. Too many story lines drag out the episodes.
> 
> The last series that branched off like this was Lost.  And it went down the tubes a few seasons later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just putting too much emphasis on Andrea.  Her character sucks, it has pretty much always sucked, and she's getting too much screen time and story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That about sums it up. I think the producers think she has a sex appeal for the show. I just dont see it. I said it last year too, I just don't like her character. From suicidal to Mrs Rambo?
> 
> Not buying it.
Click to expand...

 she is pretty hot.


----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle is my favorite character, and it looks like he is back with Ricks group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is an interesting character, but I have a feeling that is going to end bad for the Rick clan. Tiger doesn't change his strips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daryl did.  He was a total dick at the beginning of the series.  Now he's Rick's right hand man.
Click to expand...


Very true! I guess the same for Glenn and TDogg! Even Rick and Carl for that matter!


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of hands, wonder if Rick will lose his, and Tyrese and co., damn ! he is on the Gov's team ! No bueno !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the most temporary situation in this shows history.  . No way turese.stays with the gov.  Maybe his two male counterparts, but not him and his girlfriend.  Tyrese is a good guy.  The gov is not.  Simple really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think once Tyrese seens what the Governor is really about he will want to leave, but he doesn't necessarily like Rick right now either.
Click to expand...


I can understand why. Rick is a bit crispy. Im at the point again when I want Sunday to hurry up and get here again.


----------



## Zona

High_Gravity said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of hands, wonder if Rick will lose his, and Tyrese and co., damn ! he is on the Gov's team ! No bueno !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the most temporary situation in this shows history.  . No way turese.stays with the gov.  Maybe his two male counterparts, but not him and his girlfriend.  Tyrese is a good guy.  The gov is not.  Simple really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think once Tyrese seens what the Governor is really about he will want to leave, but he doesn't necessarily like Rick right now either.
Click to expand...

I also think the gov would have killed Tyrese and his group if they had not seen the prison. The gov has a small dick thing happening I think.  No threats to the alpha male and Tyrese is a threat to him.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the most temporary situation in this shows history.  . No way turese.stays with the gov.  Maybe his two male counterparts, but not him and his girlfriend.  Tyrese is a good guy.  The gov is not.  Simple really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think once Tyrese seens what the Governor is really about he will want to leave, but he doesn't necessarily like Rick right now either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also think the gov would have killed Tyrese and his group if they had not seen the prison. The gov has a small dick thing happening I think.  No threats to the alpha male and Tyrese is a threat to him.
Click to expand...


Very true, Tyreses head would probably already be in a fish tank if he hadn't seen the prison.


----------



## GHook93

Zona said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl did.  He was a total dick at the beginning of the series.  Now he's Rick's right hand man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of hands, wonder if Rick will lose his, and Tyrese and co., damn ! he is on the Gov's team ! No bueno !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably the most temporary situation in this shows history.  . No way turese.stays with the gov.  Maybe his two male counterparts, but not him and his girlfriend.  Tyrese is a good guy.  The gov is not.  Simple really.
Click to expand...


I agree I think Tyrese and Sasha (his sister) join Rick and crew relatively soon!


----------



## RoadVirus

Grampa Murked U said:


> Tyrece will kill the gov.



I don't think so. I have a theory that Rick might be the one to take him down, and not just by shooting him either. I have a feeling the Governor's death will be a slow one.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrece will kill the gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I have a theory that Rick might be the one to take him down, and not just by shooting him either. I have a feeling the Governor's death will be a slow one.
Click to expand...


Rick killing him will be a little too obvious, I hope its somebody we least suspect like Carl lol.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

High_Gravity said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrece will kill the gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I have a theory that Rick might be the one to take him down, and not just by shooting him either. I have a feeling the Governor's death will be a slow one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick killing him will be a little too obvious, I hope its somebody we least suspect like Carl lol.
Click to expand...


Or that nerdy scientist dude who has been his lackey.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I just saw this. No worries, the govt is preparing

Government Preparing For Zombie Apocalypse? Taxpayers Shell Out For Anti-Zombie Training Camp | Mediaite


----------



## High_Gravity

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I have a theory that Rick might be the one to take him down, and not just by shooting him either. I have a feeling the Governor's death will be a slow one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick killing him will be a little too obvious, I hope its somebody we least suspect like Carl lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or that nerdy scientist dude who has been his lackey.
Click to expand...


Ahh, good one.


----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I have a theory that Rick might be the one to take him down, and not just by shooting him either. I have a feeling the Governor's death will be a slow one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick killing him will be a little too obvious, I hope its somebody we least suspect like Carl lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or that nerdy scientist dude who has been his lackey.
Click to expand...


No I am going with a Michonne decapitation!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick killing him will be a little too obvious, I hope its somebody we least suspect like Carl lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or that nerdy scientist dude who has been his lackey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am going with a Michonne decapitation!
Click to expand...


Quite a few people want him dead, you can add Merle and Glenn to that list.


----------



## Montrovant

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or that nerdy scientist dude who has been his lackey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am going with a Michonne decapitation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite a few people want him dead, you can add Merle and Glenn to that list.
Click to expand...


Actually, I think they may end up having Andrea do it, which will be a way to get her back in the main group's good graces, or possibly cement her status as Woodbury's leader.  Either way I'm against it, I'd prefer if the governor kills her before someone kills him, but I get the feeling they are going to keep her around. :/


----------



## High_Gravity

Montrovant said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am going with a Michonne decapitation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few people want him dead, you can add Merle and Glenn to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I think they may end up having Andrea do it, which will be a way to get her back in the main group's good graces, or possibly cement her status as Woodbury's leader.  Either way I'm against it, I'd prefer if the governor kills her before someone kills him, but I get the feeling they are going to keep her around. :/
Click to expand...


Hmm, Andrea had her chance to off him but squandered it. We'll see though.


----------



## Montrovant

High_Gravity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few people want him dead, you can add Merle and Glenn to that list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think they may end up having Andrea do it, which will be a way to get her back in the main group's good graces, or possibly cement her status as Woodbury's leader.  Either way I'm against it, I'd prefer if the governor kills her before someone kills him, but I get the feeling they are going to keep her around. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, Andrea had her chance to off him but squandered it. We'll see though.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but she's still not convinced he's a bad guy.  I can see her finally having enough of his crazy, evil shit shoved in her face that she can't help but realize he's psychotic and, probably in a way which saves Rick's group, Woodbury, or both just in the nick of time, she's offs him.

But if we're really lucky, it will just be some random walker that gets him.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few people want him dead, you can add Merle and Glenn to that list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think they may end up having Andrea do it, which will be a way to get her back in the main group's good graces, or possibly cement her status as Woodbury's leader.  Either way I'm against it, I'd prefer if the governor kills her before someone kills him, but I get the feeling they are going to keep her around. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, Andrea had her chance to off him but squandered it. We'll see though.
Click to expand...




Montrovant said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am going with a Michonne decapitation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few people want him dead, you can add Merle and Glenn to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I think they may end up having Andrea do it, which will be a way to get her back in the main group's good graces, or possibly cement her status as Woodbury's leader.  Either way I'm against it, I'd prefer if the governor kills her before someone kills him, but I get the feeling they are going to keep her around. :/
Click to expand...


Andrea is fish food foresure. The minute the writers decided to have her possibly kill the governor, they stomped her death certificate!


----------



## Zona

High_Gravity said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrece will kill the gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I have a theory that Rick might be the one to take him down, and not just by shooting him either. I have a feeling the Governor's death will be a slow one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick killing him will be a little too obvious, I hope its somebody we least suspect like Carl lol.
Click to expand...


Or better yet, Maggie's sister.


----------



## Zona

Honestly, blondes do nothing for me, but dammit, she kinda hot.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I have a theory that Rick might be the one to take him down, and not just by shooting him either. I have a feeling the Governor's death will be a slow one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick killing him will be a little too obvious, I hope its somebody we least suspect like Carl lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or better yet, Maggie's sister.
Click to expand...


Why not? Let her put some work in.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zona said:


> Honestly, blondes do nothing for me, but dammit, she kinda hot.



I'd hit it.


----------



## GHook93

- Rick and Michonne slaughter some walkers and they learn to trust and respect each other.
- The masked man on the roof is Morgan.
- We learn Morgan's son has been biten.
- Tyrese's two white companions become miitant, while Tyrese and Sasha become wary of the Gov and crew.
- Andrea becomes more and more wary of the gov.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

My current favorite commercial. ..


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> - Rick and Michonne slaughter some walkers and they learn to trust and respect each other.
> - The masked man on the roof is Morgan.
> - We learn Morgan's son has been biten.
> - Tyrese's two white companions become miitant, while Tyrese and Sasha become wary of the Gov and crew.
> - Andrea becomes more and more wary of the gov.



I think your spot on for everything except Morgan and his son, I don't think we are going to see them again in this show.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Rick and Michonne slaughter some walkers and they learn to trust and respect each other.
> - The masked man on the roof is Morgan.
> - We learn Morgan's son has been biten.
> - Tyrese's two white companions become miitant, while Tyrese and Sasha become wary of the Gov and crew.
> - Andrea becomes more and more wary of the gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your spot on for everything except Morgan and his son, I don't think we are going to see them again in this show.
Click to expand...


Actually I cheated on that one! Morgan is foresure the guy on the roof and his son is foresure dead!


----------



## JWBooth

Grampa Murked U said:


> My current favorite commercial. ..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flkVL9NQAFM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Clean this up.

Yes ma'am...


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, blondes do nothing for me, but dammit, she kinda hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hit it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but you don't 'zackly have a cull factor....


----------



## Polk

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Rick and Michonne slaughter some walkers and they learn to trust and respect each other.
> - The masked man on the roof is Morgan.
> - We learn Morgan's son has been biten.
> - Tyrese's two white companions become miitant, while Tyrese and Sasha become wary of the Gov and crew.
> - Andrea becomes more and more wary of the gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your spot on for everything except Morgan and his son, I don't think we are going to see them again in this show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I cheated on that one! Morgan is foresure the guy on the roof and his son is foresure dead!
Click to expand...


I've liked Lennie James in all the things I've seen him in, so I'd feel pretty good about this.


----------



## Trajan

Daryl: "he's Korean"


Merle: "whatever"


----------



## Rozman

I tried to watch the first episode....
The cop or Sheriff rides into town and gets surrounded by zombies and they take the horse down
and started chewing on it...

I had to turn it off it freaked me out so bad....

Maybe because I heard that the show is based on real events.....

Just kidding....


----------



## PredFan

MegaCon in Orlando is happening this month. I'm dressing up as Merl. Got my metal "hand" almost done. Now all I need is a wife beater and some brown work pants. Gonna be fun.


----------



## Trajan

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Rick and Michonne slaughter some walkers and they learn to trust and respect each other.
> - The masked man on the roof is Morgan.
> - We learn Morgan's son has been biten.
> - Tyrese's two white companions become miitant, while Tyrese and Sasha become wary of the Gov and crew.
> - Andrea becomes more and more wary of the gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your spot on for everything except Morgan and his son, I don't think we are going to see them again in this show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I cheated on that one! Morgan is foresure the guy on the roof and his son is foresure dead!
Click to expand...


the masked ma in the previews shotting from the roof  of the town they seem to wander into? 


I gotta ask, who is morgan? I don't remember himmmmm


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Trajan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your spot on for everything except Morgan and his son, I don't think we are going to see them again in this show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I cheated on that one! Morgan is foresure the guy on the roof and his son is foresure dead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the masked ma in the previews shotting from the roof  of the town they seem to wander into?
> 
> 
> I gotta ask, who is morgan? I don't remember himmmmm
Click to expand...


Morgan was all the way back in the beginning of Season 1.  He and his son are the ones who found Rick when he first got out of the hospital.  Rick gave him the other walkie talkie so they could stay in touch, but he never heard from him again.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trajan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your spot on for everything except Morgan and his son, I don't think we are going to see them again in this show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I cheated on that one! Morgan is foresure the guy on the roof and his son is foresure dead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the masked ma in the previews shotting from the roof  of the town they seem to wander into?
> 
> 
> I gotta ask, who is morgan? I don't remember himmmmm
Click to expand...


Morgan and his son, Duane --- Rick came upon them in season one after stumbling out of his coma at the hospital.  He stayed at their house for a bit.  Morgan's wife was bitten and he attempted to shoot her but couldn't.  They parted ways when Rick headed to Atlanta but Rick sent out a message to him every morning via hand-held radio until they left Atlanta.  He also left him a message on the red car that Glenn drove out of Atlanta back to the woody area where they were staying (where Amy got eaten).

I didn't watch the previews for next week.  GH, stop giving spoilers!  Some of us like to be surprised!


----------



## JWBooth

Folks just couldn't wait for his return. Well he is back and his brain is fried.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Well at least we didn't have to deal with the Andrea soap opera crap this week. 

Feel bad for the hitchhiker. 

And I agree on the NO MORE SPOILERS!


----------



## blackhawk

One to many beers and I'm the walking dead.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

blackhawk said:


> One to many beers and I'm the walking dead.



Thats been me all day after celebrating my daughters 25th birthday with her last night.


----------



## High_Gravity

Well GHook was right, Morgan did make his appearance. Man that guy was completely finished off.


----------



## Zoom-boing

LOVED last night's episode!  So glad to see Morgan again, wish he'd remain. Lennie James is terrific!

Really liked that it was an isolated episode with just a few characters.  Michonne seems to have opened up some and Rick seems to be more trusting of her.  Carl physically and mannerismly reminds me of Lori.

Rick saw in Morgan what happens when you 'give in' to the crazy. Maybe he'll snap out of the whole seeing Lori thing now.

How utterly cool was the whole town being booby-trapped?   Brilliant.

Poor hitch hiker dude.  E-gads it looked like he got smushed by a truck, he was totally obliterated.  Good save on the back pack!

I missed seeing Daryl.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Well at least we didn't have to deal with the Andrea soap opera crap this week.
> 
> Feel bad for the hitchhiker.
> 
> And I agree on the NO MORE SPOILERS!



I wasn't giving spoilers, I was stating my prediction.There is a difference. I was trying to predict what will happen and there is a good chance none of it will be correct. Although the Morgan one was obvious.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Well GHook was right, Morgan did make his appearance. Man that guy was completely finished off.



I don't think he is finished off and he will be with the prison gang soon enough. I was one of the fans sorely waiting for his return, i loved Lennie James since he played Robert Hawkins in Jericho. He's an amazing actor. Heck the prison gang could use him! Look how he rigged the entire block and how he scavenged for guns and food!

I liked how they finally brought out another side to Michonne. She is a compelling character and I'm glad they did her right. 

I have to admit I laughed a little bit when they saw the hitchhiker the second time!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least we didn't have to deal with the Andrea soap opera crap this week.
> 
> Feel bad for the hitchhiker.
> 
> And I agree on the NO MORE SPOILERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't giving spoilers, I was stating my prediction.There is a difference. I was trying to predict what will happen and there is a good chance none of it will be correct. Although the Morgan one was obvious.
Click to expand...


You've been so spot on with your predictions they sound like spoilers lol.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Michonne opened up. Does that mean she is next on the dead list?


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well GHook was right, Morgan did make his appearance. Man that guy was completely finished off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is finished off and he will be with the prison gang soon enough. I was one of the fans sorely waiting for his return, i loved Lennie James since he played Robert Hawkins in Jericho. He's an amazing actor. Heck the prison gang could use him! Look how he rigged the entire block and how he scavenged for guns and food!
> 
> I liked how they finally brought out another side to Michonne. She is a compelling character and I'm glad they did her right.
> 
> I have to admit I laughed a little bit when they saw the hitchhiker the second time!
Click to expand...


They were saying the actor that plays Morgan is a pretty busy guy, they were trying to get him last year in season 2 but couldn't work it. I was thinking the same thing though about the booby traps, they could definently use him at the prison.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well GHook was right, Morgan did make his appearance. Man that guy was completely finished off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is finished off and he will be with the prison gang soon enough. I was one of the fans sorely waiting for his return, i loved Lennie James since he played Robert Hawkins in Jericho. He's an amazing actor. Heck the prison gang could use him! Look how he rigged the entire block and how he scavenged for guns and food!
> 
> I liked how they finally brought out another side to Michonne. She is a compelling character and I'm glad they did her right.
> 
> I have to admit I laughed a little bit when they saw the hitchhiker the second time!
Click to expand...




James was superb in Jericho. I'm still pissed they cancelled that ... and Lie To Me ... and Flash Forward.  It's why I hate getting involved in new shows, they always cancel the different ones.  If TWD had aired on CBS it would have been toast, imo. Especially after the slow second season.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> LOVED last night's episode!  So glad to see Morgan again, wish he'd remain. Lennie James is terrific!


Yep James is awesome



Zoom-boing said:


> Really liked that it was an isolated episode with just a few characters.  Michonne seems to have opened up some and Rick seems to be more trusting of her.  Carl physically and mannerismly reminds me of Lori.


I think Carl is turning into an awesome character. I didn't understand why he didn't want Michonne's help and it did seem a little too reckless running into a bar full of zombies just to get a picture (although I understand why he got that picture)!

I am glad Carl gave Michonne his two thumbs up. She deserves it!




Zoom-boing said:


> Rick saw in Morgan what happens when you 'give in' to the crazy. Maybe he'll snap out of the whole seeing Lori thing now.


I think that was a big part of the episode. I think Rick FINALLY comes out of it and good for him. 




Zoom-boing said:


> How utterly cool was the whole town being booby-trapped?   Brilliant.


Brilliant writing! Love the notes Morgan left. Don't go that way. I really mean it!




Zoom-boing said:


> Poor hitch hiker dude.  E-gads it looked like he got smushed by a truck, he was totally obliterated.  Good save on the back pack!


I will admit when I saw him running the second time, I laughed a little bit, like this guy again.



Zoom-boing said:


> I missed seeing Daryl.


Glad he is back with the group!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well GHook was right, Morgan did make his appearance. Man that guy was completely finished off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is finished off and he will be with the prison gang soon enough. I was one of the fans sorely waiting for his return, i loved Lennie James since he played Robert Hawkins in Jericho. He's an amazing actor. Heck the prison gang could use him! Look how he rigged the entire block and how he scavenged for guns and food!
> 
> I liked how they finally brought out another side to Michonne. She is a compelling character and I'm glad they did her right.
> 
> I have to admit I laughed a little bit when they saw the hitchhiker the second time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were saying the actor that plays Morgan is a pretty busy guy, they were trying to get him last year in season 2 but couldn't work it. I was thinking the same thing though about the booby traps, they could definently use him at the prison.
Click to expand...


I think if James couldn't pick up the character, they would have probably replaced him in this episode. I think he is coming back. 

Yea and if they had Morgan at the prison, they could have cleared the entire prison and protected it from Walkers and the Governor alike in a week!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is finished off and he will be with the prison gang soon enough. I was one of the fans sorely waiting for his return, i loved Lennie James since he played Robert Hawkins in Jericho. He's an amazing actor. Heck the prison gang could use him! Look how he rigged the entire block and how he scavenged for guns and food!
> 
> I liked how they finally brought out another side to Michonne. She is a compelling character and I'm glad they did her right.
> 
> I have to admit I laughed a little bit when they saw the hitchhiker the second time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were saying the actor that plays Morgan is a pretty busy guy, they were trying to get him last year in season 2 but couldn't work it. I was thinking the same thing though about the booby traps, they could definently use him at the prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think if James couldn't pick up the character, they would have probably replaced him in this episode. I think he is coming back.
> 
> Yea and if they had Morgan at the prison, they could have cleared the entire prison and protected it from Walkers and the Governor alike in a week!
Click to expand...


You know that part of the prison where the wall is blown up and anyone can walk in? Morgan could booby trap the fuck out of that.


----------



## GHook93

"Now where is Carl going to find a picture of Shane, so Judith knows what her father looks like!"


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> "Now where is Carl going to find a picture of Shane, so Judith knows what her father looks like!"



Sweet Jesus!


----------



## High_Gravity

On another note I watched Snitch yesterday and Shane from the Walking Dead was in there, it was cool because he talked the same way he did on the show and even carried himself the same way.


----------



## Montrovant

I had thought we were past episodes where I wanted Carl to be bitten.  They make him into such a little moron sometimes!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Looks like next week Rick and the Governor are finally going to face off.  It will be interesting to see what side Andrea ultimately takes.


----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Looks like next week Rick and the Governor are finally going to face off.  It will be interesting to see what side Andrea ultimately takes.



Andrea, like Tyrese, will eventually take Rick's side.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like next week Rick and the Governor are finally going to face off.  It will be interesting to see what side Andrea ultimately takes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea, like Tyrese, will eventually take Rick's side.
Click to expand...


If we're really lucky, it will be while she's bleeding out from the gutshot the governor just gave her.


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> "Now where is Carl going to find a picture of Shane, so Judith knows what her father looks like!"


----------



## Trajan

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I cheated on that one! Morgan is foresure the guy on the roof and his son is foresure dead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the masked ma in the previews shotting from the roof  of the town they seem to wander into?
> 
> 
> I gotta ask, who is morgan? I don't remember himmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morgan was all the way back in the beginning of Season 1.  He and his son are the ones who found Rick when he first got out of the hospital.  Rick gave him the other walkie talkie so they could stay in touch, but he never heard from him again.
Click to expand...


oh shit,  the black, I mean African amercian guy... thx bro,...yea I remember him and his son ...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trajan said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the masked ma in the previews shotting from the roof  of the town they seem to wander into?
> 
> 
> I gotta ask, who is morgan? I don't remember himmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan was all the way back in the beginning of Season 1.  He and his son are the ones who found Rick when he first got out of the hospital.  Rick gave him the other walkie talkie so they could stay in touch, but he never heard from him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh shit,  the black, I mean African amercian guy... thx bro,...yea I remember him and his son ...
Click to expand...


Lennie James (who plays Morgan) isn't African-American (he's Trinidadian, born/grew up in S. London); he just plays one on tv.

According to TM your statement and assumption about him being AA is racist.


----------



## Montrovant

Zoom-boing said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan was all the way back in the beginning of Season 1.  He and his son are the ones who found Rick when he first got out of the hospital.  Rick gave him the other walkie talkie so they could stay in touch, but he never heard from him again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit,  the black, I mean African amercian guy... thx bro,...yea I remember him and his son ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lennie James (who plays Morgan) isn't Afrian-American (he's Trinidadian, born/grew up in S. London); he just plays one on tv.
> 
> According to TM your statement and assumption about him being AA is racist.
Click to expand...


When did Trinidadian become a racial descriptor?  

EDIT : It's too early.  Just realized you were probably commenting on the American part.


----------



## JWBooth

Zoom-boing said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan was all the way back in the beginning of Season 1.  He and his son are the ones who found Rick when he first got out of the hospital.  Rick gave him the other walkie talkie so they could stay in touch, but he never heard from him again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit,  the black, I mean African amercian guy... thx bro,...yea I remember him and his son ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lennie James (who plays Morgan) isn't African-American (he's Trinidadian, born/grew up in S. London); he just plays one on tv.
> 
> According to TM your statement and assumption about him being AA is racist.
Click to expand...


So......I guess a reference to that crazy colored fella is out of the question.....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ba ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## JWBooth

Nothing like getting a little while on watch


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I think they're dragging this out for the season finale.  

And I don't see how anyone can like Andreas character. Worst one of the bunch imo.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Kept waiting for Rick to do a Michael Corleone on the Governor, especially after the Gov threatened Carl


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CrusaderFrank said:


> Kept waiting for Rick to do a Michael Corleone on the Governor, especially after the Gov threatened Carl



After calling his wife a whore I expected fireworks.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think they're dragging this out for the season finale.
> 
> And I don't see how anyone can like Andreas character. Worst one of the bunch imo.




She needs to get bit.


----------



## Zoom-boing

JWBooth said:


> Nothing like getting a little while on watch



Bit tmi for an AMC show, imo.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Is anyone else bored with this whole 'gov vs. Rick & co' storyline?  I mean .... what's the point?  

Andrea seriously needs to be shot or bitten or fall off a cliff.  She is a bimbo-headed, authoritative wannabe who is NOT pulling it off.  I liked her in seasons 1& 2 but now really wish she'd go.

Fav scenes from last night:  Daryl and the gov's guy whacking the walkers then shooting the shit while sharing a ciggie.  Loved Daryl's "guy nod" after the last walker was taken out.

Herschel and Milton.  'Can I see your stump?' 'I'm not showing you my leg .... I just met you, at least buy me a drink first'.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> Nothing like getting a little while on watch



Hell yeah, Maggie is fine as hell. Best looking woman on the show.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Is anyone else bored with this whole 'gov vs. Rick & co' storyline?  I mean .... what's the point?


Not at all. I love the storyline. The Gov is one hell of a antagonist. He matches wit for wit against Rick! I love the storyline and I hope they don't kill the Gov off by the series finale.

Antagonist Andrea seriously needs to be shot or bitten or fall off a cliff.  She is a bimbo-headed, authoritative wannabe who is NOT pulling it off.  I liked her in seasons 1& 2 but now really wish she'd go.[/QUOTE]
Yep her character is getting annoying. 



Zoom-boing said:


> Fav scenes from last night:  Daryl and the gov's guy whacking the walkers then shooting the shit while sharing a ciggie.  Loved Daryl's "guy nod" after the last walker was taken out.


Yep! Week after week, Daryl solidifies himself as the best character on the show. 



Zoom-boing said:


> Herschel and Milton.  'Can I see your stump?' 'I'm not showing you my leg .... I just met you, at least buy me a drink first'.


I enjoyed that bonding scene also.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like getting a little while on watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, Maggie is fine as hell. Best looking woman on the show.
Click to expand...


Yes she is. I wonder what Merle is up to.


----------



## TNHarley

Another slow show, but it seemed necessary..
I wanted Rick to shoot the fucker, but I knew he wouldnt
Noticed the gun under the table and thought "oh shit"
Glad a few of the guys bonded... sure that will come back to help Ricks group in the finale


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My nephew reminded me there is a HUGE surprise in the Season Finale

He's sworn to secrecy but he was shocked


----------



## High_Gravity

Anyone think Merle was right and they should have just finished the Governor off at the cabin? he was there with only 2 men, I think they could have finished him.


----------



## Montrovant

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone think Merle was right and they should have just finished the Governor off at the cabin? he was there with only 2 men, I think they could have finished him.



Yes and no.

I think that they would have been better off planning to kill him in the first place.  Doing it Merle's way, though, was too dangerous since no one there would have known it was coming.

Without the governor, Andrea would probably be in charge!

So now that I think about it, I'm glad they didn't kill him.


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> I wonder what Merle is up to.



Merle's just being Merle. In other words, a pain in the butt.

I'm surprised Glenn didn't tell Rick what went on while he was gone and have him locked up in a cell again.


----------



## RoadVirus

CrusaderFrank said:


> My nephew reminded me there is a HUGE surprise in the Season Finale
> 
> He's sworn to secrecy but he was shocked



I bet i can guess what's going to happen. I don't want no spoilers either! If i see spoilers, someone's gonna be Walker food.


----------



## TNHarley

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone think Merle was right and they should have just finished the Governor off at the cabin? he was there with only 2 men, I think they could have finished him.



I think so too
I agree with mont, it would have been bad
But the SOB coulda died!


----------



## TNHarley

Do yall think they will battle it out or give M up?
I think they are seeing she is helpful
But Gov has SOOO many people..


----------



## Againsheila

TNHarley said:


> Do yall think they will battle it out or give M up?
> I think they are seeing she is helpful
> But Gov has SOOO many people..



I think if they give up Michonne, they will lose a lot of viewers, including me.  There will no longer be a difference between Rick's group and the Governor's, they'll both be the scum of the earth, why should either of them survive and who would care?  If that's the best we can do for humanity maybe we should die off.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do yall think they will battle it out or give M up?
> I think they are seeing she is helpful
> But Gov has SOOO many people..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if they give up Michonne, they will lose a lot of viewers, including me.  There will no longer be a difference between Rick's group and the Governor's, they'll both be the scum of the earth, why should either of them survive and who would care?  If that's the best we can do for humanity maybe we should die off.
Click to expand...


The Governor will not stop at Machione, he wants to kill all of them especially Merle and he even said he wanted to kill Rick at the end of the episode. What he is doing is testing Rick to see how tough he is, if he folds and just hands over Machione the Governor will probably leave them alone for a few weeks and than come back and demand Merle, and so on and so on. This is all a game and I think Rick sees that. Even that Hispanic guy told Darly their going to come back blasting regardless of what they agree on in there.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Merle is up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merle's just being Merle. In other words, a pain in the butt.
> 
> I'm surprised Glenn didn't tell Rick what went on while he was gone and have him locked up in a cell again.
Click to expand...


Glen probably didn't mention it because they have bigger problems right than Merle doing a little shit talking. They have a war to prepare for.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

A good plan would be for Rick to tell Michonne what the Governor said and then devise a plan to use her as bait.  They can pretend to offer her up and then ambush the Governor and his people at the "hand off."


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Even that Hispanic guy told Darly their going to come back blasting regardless of what they agree on in there.


I saw it as the two main warriors from competing tribes acknowledging that the peace conference shit is just that and the two chiefs were gonna eventually declare war. Daryl's response pretty much confirmed it for me.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I wouldn't quit watching if they give up Michonne. Having said that if they don't kill off Andrea I might. Or at least stop focussing on her. SShe's pretty and all but her character is pathetic. If I want eye candy ill subscribe to playboy or goto the strip joint.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> I wouldn't quit watching if they give up Michonne. Having said that if they don't kill off Andrea I might. Or at least stop focussing on her. SShe's pretty and all but her character is pathetic. If I want eye candy ill subscribe to playboy or goto the strip joint.



Giving up Michonne would be a huge sign of weakness, the Governor would eventually come back for Merle and than others as well, he will kill all of them. This is like 2 gang leaders meeting in Chicago and one of them agreeing to give up one of his best Lieutenants, you do that and you are finished. Everyone will smell your weakness.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> A good plan would be for Rick to tell Michonne what the Governor said and then devise a plan to use her as bait.  They can pretend to offer her up and then ambush the Governor and his people at the "hand off."



HA, sounds like something Merle would do.


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> My nephew reminded me there is a HUGE surprise in the Season Finale
> 
> He's sworn to secrecy but he was shocked



*Dead Pool By Seasons End*:
*Living (90%+):*
Rick, Carl, Michonne, Daryl, Tyrese, Judith

*Better Chance of Living than Dying (50-90%):*
Maggie, Glenn, Andrea, Morgan

*More Likely Dying (10%-90%):*
Governor, Carol, Sasha, Martinez , Beth

*Goners (<10%):*Herschel, Milton, Merle, Two White Douche Bags with Tyrese


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew reminded me there is a HUGE surprise in the Season Finale
> 
> He's sworn to secrecy but he was shocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet i can guess what's going to happen. I don't want no spoilers either! If i see spoilers, someone's gonna be Walker food.
Click to expand...


Predictions aren't spoilers! Predictions are wrong 90% of the time!


----------



## GHook93

TNHarley said:


> Do yall think they will battle it out or give M up?
> I think they are seeing she is helpful
> But Gov has SOOO many people..



I think they will fake giving up Michonne and go ont he offensive.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew reminded me there is a HUGE surprise in the Season Finale
> 
> He's sworn to secrecy but he was shocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dead Pool By Seasons End*:
> *Living (90%+):*
> Rick, Carl, Michonne, Daryl, Tyrese, Judith
> 
> *Better Chance of Living than Dying (50-90%):*
> Maggie, Glenn, Andrea, Morgan
> 
> *More Likely Dying (10%-90%):*
> Governor, Carol, Sasha, Martinez , Beth
> 
> *Goners (<10%):*Herschel, Milton, Merle, Two White Douche Bags with Tyrese
Click to expand...


I still think Merle is going to pull a Clay and survive, although he may not stay with Ricks group. It would be cool if Milton made it, he is smart and the group could use him.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew reminded me there is a HUGE surprise in the Season Finale
> 
> He's sworn to secrecy but he was shocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet i can guess what's going to happen. I don't want no spoilers either! If i see spoilers, someone's gonna be Walker food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Predictions aren't spoilers! Predictions are wrong 90% of the time!
Click to expand...


Dude your predictions have been so spot on, they are almost spoilers lol.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The governor is an excellent nemesis.  A very well played role.

They should however change the name of the show to the Andrea Hour. Seriously, this focus on one character is SUPER LAME. Had the governor not came into his own during this episode as the ultimate bad guy I may have started losing interest. And the fact that she is all tied up now makes me very happy lol.

Then I just heard that they are only 2 episodes left so my prediction that they were gonna drag this out till the end is sadly true. Worst case scenario is we will likely haveto wait till next season to see the outcome of the conflict.

And finally to end the evening The Talking Dead is now all consumed with Andrea.  Just cant win.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Oh, and just how stupid is Andrea?  She left the governors truck and opted to walk to the prision?????

And im assuming the truck is hot wired from the get go so it should be an easy steal


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Man Todd McFarland is weird.


----------



## Zoom-boing

For a hot sec thought they actually offed the Gov, turning him into a walker.  If you don't see it happen it usually doesn't, despite his screams.

Ewwww, wonder what he's going to do to Andrea.  I thought I saw speculum amongst his 'tools'.  

The part where the walker grabbed Andrea from behind the tree and several walkers were about to bite her was very fakey acting, imo.  Not well done.

Milton burned the pit walkers.  Good for him.  He reminds me of the Benjamin Linus character from Lost.

So the Gov's whole reason for this war isn't so much because Rick's group exists but rather he's after Michonne because she whacked his walker kid and since she's with Rick that group must go.  Merle betraying him adds fuel to the fire.

She didn't take the truck to get to the prison because she wanted to sneak out.  Maybe she thought she'd have enough of a head start to actually get there before the Gov found out?  Yeah right.  lol

Although I really enjoyed the episode the other week with mainly Rick, Carl and Michonne, um ... enough of that.


----------



## JWBooth

Zoom-boing said:


> I thought I saw speculum amongst his 'tools'.


Yep, you did.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> For a hot sec thought they actually offed the Gov, turning him into a walker.  If you don't see it happen it usually doesn't, despite his screams.


That part was predictable. They weren't going to end a great antagonist that way!



Zoom-boing said:


> Ewwww, wonder what he's going to do to Andrea.  I thought I saw speculum amongst his 'tools'.


Ever see hostel? I am thinking that.  Sidenote: From Merle's previous comment, I don't think this is the governor's first rodeo torturing someone in that chair and I believe Merle has witnessed it first hand.



Zoom-boing said:


> The part where the walker grabbed Andrea from behind the tree and several walkers were about to bite her was very fakey acting, imo.  Not well done.


Seriously? That part freaked me out a little bit.



Zoom-boing said:


> Milton burned the pit walkers.  Good for him.  He reminds me of the Benjamin Linus character from Lost.


I don't think it was Milton. I think it was Marteniz. I think Milton is sheep in sheep's clothing. He wants to stand up, but he is a puss. My bet is he might have told Andrea a few things, but he is informing the gov to it all. I think Milt will come off as spinless backstabber in the final two episodes, which is precisely why he didn't let Andrea shoot the gov.



Zoom-boing said:


> So the Gov's whole reason for this war isn't so much because Rick's group exists but rather he's after Michonne because she whacked his walker kid and since she's with Rick that group must go.  Merle betraying him adds fuel to the fire.


Remember when Merle said the Gov is going to come for them all and keep Rick alive to watch the Gov torture and kill them all! That was a foreshadow, but he had the wrong target. Michonne is the target. Another twist. The writters made us think the chair was for Michonne, but he was preparing it for Andrea the whole time. His is aim is to torture Andrea and make Michonne watch. My guess is Milton watched the Gov do it before from the viewpoint he brought Andrea to and he knew Andrea was the target. 

Seeing her in the chair freaked me out. I only watched a little of hostel and had to turn it off. It's a sick and disgusting movie. 



Zoom-boing said:


> She didn't take the truck to get to the prison because she wanted to sneak out.  Maybe she thought she'd have enough of a head start to actually get there before the Gov found out?  Yeah right.  lol


I thought that was a bad move also. You got a ride, why not take it!


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> The governor is an excellent nemesis.  A very well played role.


And very well casted!!!



Grampa Murked U said:


> They should however change the name of the show to the Andrea Hour. Seriously, this focus on one character is SUPER LAME. Had the governor not came into his own during this episode as the ultimate bad guy I may have started losing interest.


I thought the episode was awesome. First it did great character development of Tyrese, Sasha and the two douche bags he traveled with. The cat and mouse chase was very suspenseful and it kept me on my feet. I like how Andrea though she outsmarted the Gov my unleashing the band of walkers on him only to get caught in eyeviewing distance of Rick. 



Grampa Murked U said:


> And the fact that she is all tied up now makes me very happy lol.


That part upset me. I am not a fan of torture scenes. I tried to watch hostel once and didn't get far in that sick and twisted movie. 




Grampa Murked U said:


> Then I just heard that they are only 2 episodes left so my prediction that they were gonna drag this out till the end is sadly true. Worst case scenario is we will likely haveto wait till next season to see the outcome of the conflict.


My guess there will be a shocker ending and a nice cliff hanger!


----------



## High_Gravity

If Andrea wasnt going to take the truck why not flatten the tires at least? and the Governor is planning some sick shit for Machione,  some Collector/Saw type shit.


----------



## GHook93

(1) Martinez is revealed as the guy that torched the Walkers.
(2) Suspicious of Milton killing the Walkers is defused when Allen goes to the Gov and makes accusations (lies) that he saw Tyreese burn the Walkers. Gov goes after Tyreese and Sasha. Tyreese makes it out, but Sasha doesn't.
(3) As Rick tells the group that Gov wants Michonne, Merle is the one that states he will go back on his word and that he probably has Andrea pinned down in a torture chamber. Rick says, "How do you know that." Merle, "I saw it first hand countless times before." Rick still appears to discount it!
(4) As it appears Rick's clan is going to hand over Michonne, they use that as bait to go on the offensive and hit back at the Gov hard, with Merle going in and saving Andrea, but getting killed in the process.
(5) It ends with the group leaving the prison, headed on the road again.

Living: Rick, Carl, Judith, Daryl, Michonne, Andrea, Tyreese, Maggie, Glenn and the Governor (and of course Morgan in hiding).
Dead: Merle, Carol, Herschel, Beth, Allen and Ben (two douche bags with Tyreese), Martinez, Sasha and Milton.


----------



## High_Gravity

I thought Tyrese burned the walkers at first, but now I think Milton did it.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think Milton is going to help Andrea escape, how else is she going to get out of there?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

All that's left of the government is a few people from the Obama White House and they are forging zombie names on Voter Registration forms.

Rick awakens in the hospital from his coma and there's a fat, ugly nurse attending him


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I thought Tyrese burned the walkers at first, but now I think Milton did it.



I am always suspect in a show when they mask a person doing deed that will piss of many and then when they try to instantly give credit to someone. They tried to give credit to Milton too easily. My guess is it was someone else! Personally I think Martinez!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Martinez and Darryl needed to have a "we can work this all out" conversation

Martinez whacks the governor, Darryl whacks Rick


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Tyrese burned the walkers at first, but now I think Milton did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always suspect in a show when they mask a person doing deed that will piss of many and then when they try to instantly give credit to someone. They tried to give credit to Milton too easily. My guess is it was someone else! Personally I think Martinez!
Click to expand...


Martinez didn't have any issues with using the Walkers on Rick and his people though.


----------



## RoadVirus

My review on this week's episode:

Andrea: Your first mistake was handing over your gun. Your second mistake was letting someone see you split. The third, causually walking to the prison when it was in sight (always run like the devils of Hell are nipping at your heels). Oh...and if you survive the next 2 episodes...get a better knife! What was that you were using? A nail file? Jesus. Next time, at least get a military-style knife.

Gov: Still lying to the new folks (Tyreese and co.) and now adding "Torturer" to your resume. How nice. I have a feeling your death will be slow and ugly.

Milton: Nice torch job, son! Finally growing a set. Now free Andrea.


Overall, this was a good episode. Plenty of Walkers and suspense. 

Also, i think i figured out the signifigence(sp?) of Lori and Shane appearing to Rick. They're his conscious. Shane, the bad side; Lori, the good side. Note that Shane appeared to Rick when he and the others were shooting up Woodbury. Lori shows up at the prison where Rick is somewhat calm. This whole Governor situation is playing havoc with his conscious, he has to make these critical decisions and that's why they are appearing to him.


----------



## Montrovant

If you are going to have the governor escape, don't show him in as dire straits as you did!  Show him starting the fight with that gang of walkers, don't show them about to overcome him.  That was just silly.

Yes, Andrea should have taken the truck.  I'm not sure why that didn't occur to me immediately. 

It's certainly possible that Martinez will be a surprise traitor, but I think Milton is more likely.  I think they may have shown it so quickly and easily because they want to promote the drama of the inner conflict of Woodbury.  It could be that the town is going to have a small civil war of sorts before this is over.

This might be more possible because I think the governor was bitten.  He was clearly acting injured, and he was making sure to keep his jacket closed.  I think he's bitten, he wants to get Michonne before he turns, and when he does go it will lead to a power vacuum in Woodbury that could lead to infighting between Milton, Martinez, and possibly Andrea if she lives.

Tyrese does well as someone who still truly clings to their morals despite the horrors of the world.

Although that does lead me to wonder if the governor needed to bother with the secrecy regarding the other group.  In the world of the zombie apocalypse, in a town that enjoyed walker-enhanced gladiatorial fighting, would it really be so hard for him to sell an 'it's us or them' story to his people?

Hopefully they do a good job ending the season and don't leave it on a ridiculous cliffhanger.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> If you are going to have the governor escape, don't show him in as dire straits as you did!  Show him starting the fight with that gang of walkers, don't show them about to overcome him.  That was just silly.


Not completely there were a dozen or so, not too many and he still had room to manuver. 



Montrovant said:


> Yes, Andrea should have taken the truck.  I'm not sure why that didn't occur to me immediately.


Yep, I thin we can all agree on that.



Montrovant said:


> It's certainly possible that Martinez will be a surprise traitor, but I think Milton is more likely.  I think they may have shown it so quickly and easily because they want to promote the drama of the inner conflict of Woodbury.  It could be that the town is going to have a small civil war of sorts before this is over.


LOL since when does TV go with the obvious? Think of Andrew being the saboteur of the prison, when his demise seemed inevitable in the courtyard!



Montrovant said:


> This might be more possible because I think the governor was bitten.  He was clearly acting injured, and he was making sure to keep his jacket closed.  I think he's bitten, he wants to get Michonne before he turns, and when he does go it will lead to a power vacuum in Woodbury that could lead to infighting between Milton, Martinez, and possibly Andrea if she lives.


That would be interesting if he was bit, but for some reason I think he makes it to next season. He is a hell of an antagonist and his acting is amazing! He is a guy you love to hate, but his cunningness is very admirable!




Montrovant said:


> Tyrese does well as someone who still truly clings to their morals despite the horrors of the world.


Tyrese is a great character (as is Sasha) and a welcome addition.



Montrovant said:


> Although that does lead me to wonder if the governor needed to bother with the secrecy regarding the other group.  In the world of the zombie apocalypse, in a town that enjoyed walker-enhanced gladiatorial fighting, would it really be so hard for him to sell an 'it's us or them' story to his people?


Prehaps, but prehaps not. The Gov wants to create an illusion they have freedom of choice and security doesn't have a price. That illiusion keeps people from revolting!



Montrovant said:


> Hopefully they do a good job ending the season and don't leave it on a ridiculous cliffhanger.


This 3rd season has been awesome! Nothing less than spectular. I am confident it will end on a high note. And yes a cliff hanger is inevitable, since the mid-season premier they have average 11-12 million views! I believe they want to keep that same amount plus add a few for season 4!!!


----------



## Politico

Well I see they finally got rid of those trained monkey writers and fell back to throwing darts at an idea board. What a perfect example of tv fail.


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Tyrese burned the walkers at first, but now I think Milton did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always suspect in a show when they mask a person doing deed that will piss of many and then when they try to instantly give credit to someone. They tried to give credit to Milton too easily. My guess is it was someone else! Personally I think Martinez!
Click to expand...


On Talking Dead Lori Holden outed the Milton character as the pit arsonist.


----------



## GHook93

JWBooth said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Tyrese burned the walkers at first, but now I think Milton did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always suspect in a show when they mask a person doing deed that will piss of many and then when they try to instantly give credit to someone. They tried to give credit to Milton too easily. My guess is it was someone else! Personally I think Martinez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Talking Dead Lori Holden outed the Milton character as the pit arsonist.
Click to expand...


She shouldn't have let that slip. She did seem like she didn't know foresure though. I'm going with it was someone else. If they wanted it to be the obvious, then they would have showed the perp's face or at least skin color at the end of the roast!


----------



## High_Gravity

Why would Martinez burn the walkers though? isn't he down with Governor?


----------



## GHook93

Walking Dead Season 3 Spoilers: Who Will Die Next? - Wetpaint

Don't read if you want possible spoilers. Only one big possible (but obvious) nugget in the spoiler.

But the below quote should make people feel good. A resolution to the conflict with a satisfying end and not a painful cliffhanger!



> The Powers That Be have said well have a resolution and satisfying end to the season without too much of a cliffhanger.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Why would Martinez burn the walkers though? isn't he down with Governor?



In the meeting of the Gov and Rick, he showed a very human and civilized side when talking to Rick. He didn't seem like he wanted to fight on. In the scene with Tyrese, he seemed like he didn't quite agree with using the Walkers as weapons. 

Just my thought, he seems honorable.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Martinez burn the walkers though? isn't he down with Governor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meeting of the Gov and Rick, he showed a very human and civilized side when talking to Rick. He didn't seem like he wanted to fight on. In the scene with Tyrese, he seemed like he didn't quite agree with using the Walkers as weapons.
> 
> Just my thought, he seems honorable.
Click to expand...


Thats a possibility, you think he might end up leaving the Governor?


----------



## PredFan

On a side note, I sell items at all the local Conventions here in Orlando. AnimeCons, MegaCon, ComicCon, and in May I'll be at "Spooky Mayhem". It's a horror convention here. Daryl will be there. I can't wait to meet him. lthough at the last Spooky, T-Dog was there, I met him and then he died in the show. I don't want that to happen to Daryl.


----------



## High_Gravity

Will Merle be there?


----------



## PredFan

High_Gravity said:


> Will Merle be there?



Not to my knowledge.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Will Merle be there?



LOL they aren't real brothers!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Merle be there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL they aren't real brothers!
Click to expand...


lol I know.


----------



## PredFan

I might be dressed a Merl this time. It would be easy for me. I'm about the right age and all I need is a wife beater, and some work pants. I can make the metal prosthesis in my garage, I have a welder.


----------



## Againsheila

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Martinez burn the walkers though? isn't he down with Governor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meeting of the Gov and Rick, he showed a very human and civilized side when talking to Rick. He didn't seem like he wanted to fight on. In the scene with Tyrese, he seemed like he didn't quite agree with using the Walkers as weapons.
> 
> Just my thought, he seems honorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats a possibility, you think he might end up leaving the Governor?
Click to expand...


I don't think he'll have to, I think the Governor has been bit.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Martinez burn the walkers though? isn't he down with Governor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meeting of the Gov and Rick, he showed a very human and civilized side when talking to Rick. He didn't seem like he wanted to fight on. In the scene with Tyrese, he seemed like he didn't quite agree with using the Walkers as weapons.
> 
> Just my thought, he seems honorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats a possibility, you think he might end up leaving the Governor?
Click to expand...


He could think the Gov is losing it and he might desire peace with the prison and be the next gov! In reality peace with the prison would be smart. When Woodbury gets overrun (and this is the Walking Dead it will get overrun), it would be nice to have a truce with your neighbors in a fortified location!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H30NO4aDKk&feature=youtube_gdata_player]The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct REVIEW - YouTube[/ame]


Such a shame more effort wasn't put into this fps game. But at least they got the actual actors to do the voice overs.


----------



## Alessa

Recent spoilers suggest that Merle could be next.


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the meeting of the Gov and Rick, he showed a very human and civilized side when talking to Rick. He didn't seem like he wanted to fight on. In the scene with Tyrese, he seemed like he didn't quite agree with using the Walkers as weapons.
> 
> Just my thought, he seems honorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a possibility, you think he might end up leaving the Governor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could think the Gov is losing it and he might desire peace with the prison and be the next gov! In reality peace with the prison would be smart. When Woodbury gets overrun (and this is the Walking Dead it will get overrun), it would be nice to have a truce with your neighbors in a fortified location!
Click to expand...

This would have been the logical approach from the beginning.
It would have killed an entire season of drama. If all is peaceful, there is no real opportunity to show Lori Holden's naked ass as she contemplates killing the gov.


----------



## JWBooth

Alessa said:


> Recent spoilers suggest that Merle could be next.


In ten brief minutes we will find out.


----------



## JWBooth

Best episode ending yet


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

That was a fantastic episode. And no Andrea


----------



## Zoom-boing

Noooooooooooo, not Merle!!!  Ack, I didn't want him to go.  Poor Daryl.  Great episode!


----------



## Mr. H.

My brother just made a one sentence Facebook post.
"Well, there goes Merle".


----------



## High_Gravity

Merle is dead shit, I was wrong. He was my favorite character too, shit.


----------



## RoadVirus

My review of the episode "This Sorrowful Life":

Rick: I can't believe you even considered sacrificing Michonne. But Dead Lori set you straight. Kinda funny though, considering she issued that blank check ("Do whatever you have to do to keep this group safe") at the beginning of the season. And i'm glad you're finally getting off your "This ain't a democracy anymore" schtick. It took 15 episodes, but you're finally turning back into your old self.

Hershel: Very apt bible quoting, sir.

Glenn: You popped the question (kinda). Good on you son.

Michonne: Awesome, as always.

Merle: Atoning for your sins by sacrificing yourself? Honorable.


All in all, a great episode. And i was right about the ghost of Lori! Her appearences represent Rick's conscious (the good side). Looks like next week is going to be a blast...literally. Bring it on, Gov!


----------



## High_Gravity

If I were Michonne I'd be pissed that Rick was about to hand me over to be tortured.


----------



## RoadVirus

High_Gravity said:


> If I were Michonne I'd be pissed that Rick was about to hand me over to be tortured.



From the trailer of next week's episode at the end of last night's ep, it looks like he explains himself and she forgives him.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Had Merle stuck around I would have loved to have seen the relationship that would have developed between him and Michonne.  Man, she was like a regular Chatty Kathy with him in the car!


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Had Merle stuck around I would have loved to have seen the relationship that would have developed between him and Michonne.  Man, she was like a regular Chatty Kathy with him in the car!



Well if he was taking me to be tortured by the Governor, I would be too!


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had Merle stuck around I would have loved to have seen the relationship that would have developed between him and Michonne.  Man, she was like a regular Chatty Kathy with him in the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he was taking me to be tortured by the Governor, I would be too!
Click to expand...


Yeah, she saw the better side of Merle and she chatted him up to try and get him to open up or, at the least, get him to think about what he was doing.  He may have been doing that (thinking) all along anyway.  I'm still bummed they offed him.  He was really growing on me!  lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Very good episode!  Merle was a great character, what a horrible ending for him.

Back up a little when they refused to pick up the hitchhiker.  Great conversation would have been to pick up the hitchhiker and then asking them where they're going, they tell him they're going to attack Woodbury, and its not zombies, its the only other people -- and they trying to kill each other. Then the hitchhiker says "wait a second, you're the only people left...and you're at war with each other?" then he tells them to "drop me off at the next corner, at least the Biters aren't crazy"


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> Very good episode!  Merle was a great character, what a horrible ending for him.
> 
> Back up a little when they refused to pick up the hitchhiker.  Great conversation would have been to pick up the hitchhiker and then asking them where they're going, they tell him they're going to attack Woodbury, and its not zombies, its the only other people -- and they trying to kill each other. Then the hitchhiker says "wait a second, you're the only people left...and you're at war with each other?" then he tells them to "drop me off at the next corner, at least the Biters aren't crazy"



That actually would have been good, the hitch hiker could say "never mind just let me out" lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had Merle stuck around I would have loved to have seen the relationship that would have developed between him and Michonne.  Man, she was like a regular Chatty Kathy with him in the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he was taking me to be tortured by the Governor, I would be too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she saw the better side of Merle and she chatted him up to try and get him to open up or, at the least, get him to think about what he was doing.  He may have been doing that (thinking) all along anyway.  I'm still bummed they offed him.  He was really growing on me!  lol
Click to expand...


I know it sucks he was my favorite character on there.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Merle is dead shit, I was wrong. He was my favorite character too, shit.


I would have thought that they could have done a lot more with the Merle character before killing him off.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had Merle stuck around I would have loved to have seen the relationship that would have developed between him and Michonne.  Man, she was like a regular Chatty Kathy with him in the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he was taking me to be tortured by the Governor, I would be too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she saw the better side of Merle and she chatted him up to try and get him to open up or, at the least, get him to think about what he was doing.  He may have been doing that (thinking) all along anyway.  I'm still bummed they offed him.  He was really growing on me!  lol
Click to expand...


Merle's plan was great! Lead a pack pack of zombies using a car radio, then start sniping guys and leaving them as lunch meat.

Amazing they made Merle a very missed guy. He would have been very useful to the prison gang. 

No doubt Tyreese saves Andrea.


----------



## GHook93

Red already dead, yellow move up. Beth is the only one that changes in my view.

*Dead Pool By Seasons End*:
*Living (90%+):*
Rick, Carl, Michonne, Daryl, Tyrese, Judith

*Better Chance of Living than Dying (50-90%):*
Maggie, Glenn, Andrea, Morgan, Beth

*More Likely Dying (10%-90%):*
Governor, Carol, Sasha, Martinez  

*Goners (<10%):*Herschel, Milton, _Merle_, Two White Douche Bags with Tyrese[/QUOTE]


----------



## GHook93

Rewatching season 1 episode 3. The characters were so different.
Carl - Stupid kid
Rick - A put together, level-headed, calculated leader
Shane - Great tough guy side kick.
Daryl - A piece of shit reckless ahole
Andrea - Still a dumb civil rights attorney
Carol - Submissive mute that was dead weight
Glen - Man he's come far! That is all I have to say.

Can't wait until the finale!


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if he was taking me to be tortured by the Governor, I would be too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she saw the better side of Merle and she chatted him up to try and get him to open up or, at the least, get him to think about what he was doing.  He may have been doing that (thinking) all along anyway.  I'm still bummed they offed him.  He was really growing on me!  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merle's plan was great! Lead a pack pack of zombies using a car radio, then start sniping guys and leaving them as lunch meat.
> 
> Amazing they made Merle a very missed guy. He would have been very useful to the prison gang.
> 
> No doubt Tyreese saves Andrea.
Click to expand...


His plan was outstanding!  I loved how he got the walkers to follow him.  Drive some, stop, drive some, stop.  Too bad he got caught but when he returned earlier this season I kind of thought it would only be temporary.  Not kidding, he was really growing on me.  He would have been an awesome addition to Rick's group had he stuck around.

Ewwww, is the Gov going to pop Andrea's eye out as punishment for Michonne slicing and dicing his eyeball?    Stayed tuned!

Did you watch The Talking Dead?  I caught just a bit of it ... had no idea that David Morrissey (the Gov) was English.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Rewatching season 1 episode 3. The characters were so different.
> Carl - Stupid kid
> Rick - A put together, level-headed, calculated leader
> Shane - Great tough guy side kick.
> Daryl - A piece of shit reckless ahole
> Andrea - Still a dumb civil rights attorney
> Carol - Submissive mute that was dead weight
> Glen - Man he's come far! That is all I have to say.
> 
> Can't wait until the finale!



I know I watched that too, Morgan was also more normal at the time too.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she saw the better side of Merle and she chatted him up to try and get him to open up or, at the least, get him to think about what he was doing.  He may have been doing that (thinking) all along anyway.  I'm still bummed they offed him.  He was really growing on me!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merle's plan was great! Lead a pack pack of zombies using a car radio, then start sniping guys and leaving them as lunch meat.
> 
> Amazing they made Merle a very missed guy. He would have been very useful to the prison gang.
> 
> No doubt Tyreese saves Andrea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His plan was outstanding!  I loved how he got the walkers to follow him.  Drive some, stop, drive some, stop.  Too bad he got caught but when he returned earlier this season I kind of thought it would only be temporary.  Not kidding, he was really growing on me.  He would have been an awesome addition to Rick's group had he stuck around.
> 
> Ewwww, is the Gov going to pop Andrea's eye out as punishment for Michonne slicing and dicing his eyeball?    Stayed tuned!
> 
> Did you watch The Talking Dead?  I caught just a bit of it ... had no idea that David Morrissey (the Gov) was English.
Click to expand...


The Governor, Rick, Morgan and Maggie are all English in real life.


----------



## Montrovant

So many Brits seem to end up in American film.  I still find it disconcerting to hear Hugh Laurie speak after watching him as House for 9 or 10 years.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Brits are very talented actors.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Montrovant said:


> So many Brits seem to end up in American film.  I still find it disconcerting to hear Hugh Laurie speak after watching him as House for 9 or 10 years.



You can't convince me that Hugh Laurie has a real British accent. Every time I watch him I wonder why Dr House is doing that fake British accent


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle's plan was great! Lead a pack pack of zombies using a car radio, then start sniping guys and leaving them as lunch meat.
> 
> Amazing they made Merle a very missed guy. He would have been very useful to the prison gang.
> 
> No doubt Tyreese saves Andrea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His plan was outstanding!  I loved how he got the walkers to follow him.  Drive some, stop, drive some, stop.  Too bad he got caught but when he returned earlier this season I kind of thought it would only be temporary.  Not kidding, he was really growing on me.  He would have been an awesome addition to Rick's group had he stuck around.
> 
> Ewwww, is the Gov going to pop Andrea's eye out as punishment for Michonne slicing and dicing his eyeball?    Stayed tuned!
> 
> Did you watch The Talking Dead?  I caught just a bit of it ... had no idea that David Morrissey (the Gov) was English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Governor, Rick, Morgan and Maggie are all English in real life.
Click to expand...


I knew that Rick and Morgan were English (I so love Lennie James!) but had no clue about the gov and Maggie.  They've all got the American accent down.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> His plan was outstanding!  I loved how he got the walkers to follow him.  Drive some, stop, drive some, stop.  Too bad he got caught but when he returned earlier this season I kind of thought it would only be temporary.  Not kidding, he was really growing on me.  He would have been an awesome addition to Rick's group had he stuck around.
> 
> Ewwww, is the Gov going to pop Andrea's eye out as punishment for Michonne slicing and dicing his eyeball?    Stayed tuned!
> 
> Did you watch The Talking Dead?  I caught just a bit of it ... had no idea that David Morrissey (the Gov) was English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Governor, Rick, Morgan and Maggie are all English in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew that Rick and Morgan were English (I so love Lennie James!) but had no clue about the gov and Maggie.  They've all got the American accent down.
Click to expand...


I knew the Governor was English I read about it before the season started, Maggie surprised me though.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The first installment of The Walking Dead video game is now available for download on Xbox Live for free. Get it while you can.

It should be under the games tab on the main dashboard

Its actually under the home tab and you click on Catch the Fever Spring Sale


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

GHook93 said:


> Merle's plan was great! Lead a pack pack of zombies using a car radio, then start sniping guys and leaving them as lunch meat.



That was a great plan.  I was thinking as I watched it, why didn't he just pitch that idea to Rick?  Merle took out half the guys with the Governor just by himself.  He, Rick, and Daryl could have killed them all including the Governor.


----------



## Montrovant

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merle's plan was great! Lead a pack pack of zombies using a car radio, then start sniping guys and leaving them as lunch meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great plan.  I was thinking as I watched it, why didn't he just pitch that idea to Rick?  Merle took out half the guys with the Governor just by himself.  He, Rick, and Daryl could have killed them all including the Governor.
Click to expand...


He was emotional and trying to find some sort of penance or redemption.  Remember, he did it right after letting Michonne go free, but he HAD taken her captive in the first place and planned to give her to the governor.  Merle was apparently a lot more conflicted about his choices than he let on.

I don't think he was in a state of mind to turn around, go back with Michonne and try to convince the group of his plan.


----------



## Trajan

I am sorry I read this thread over the last 2 pages , I tivo folks....but its kinda like a zombie eating someone, you just have to watch


........spoilers damn it! Merle is dead? fuck!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Trajan said:


> I am sorry I read this thread over the last 2 pages , I tivo folks....but its kinda like a zombie eating someone, you just have to watch
> 
> 
> ........spoilers damn it! Merle is dead? fuck!



I never read till after I watch.


----------



## JWBooth

CrusaderFrank said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many Brits seem to end up in American film.  I still find it disconcerting to hear Hugh Laurie speak after watching him as House for 9 or 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't convince me that Hugh Laurie has a real British accent. Every time I watch him I wonder why Dr House is doing that fake British accent
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> The first installment of The Walking Dead video game is now available for download on Xbox Live for free. Get it while you can.
> 
> It should be under the games tab on the main dashboard
> 
> Its actually under the home tab and you click on Catch the Fever Spring Sale



Good looking out, I am going to buy this game on Thursday.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

High_Gravity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first installment of The Walking Dead video game is now available for download on Xbox Live for free. Get it while you can.
> 
> It should be under the games tab on the main dashboard
> 
> Its actually under the home tab and you click on Catch the Fever Spring Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking out, I am going to buy this game on Thursday.
Click to expand...


Its free right now.

I beat it last night. Interesting game but it wouldn't allow me to invert the controls. I learned to play on flight sims so no inversion is a clusterfuck for me.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first installment of The Walking Dead video game is now available for download on Xbox Live for free. Get it while you can.
> 
> It should be under the games tab on the main dashboard
> 
> Its actually under the home tab and you click on Catch the Fever Spring Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking out, I am going to buy this game on Thursday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its free right now.
> 
> I beat it last night. Interesting game but it wouldn't allow me to invert the controls. I learned to play on flight sims so no inversion is a clusterfuck for me.
Click to expand...


Oh you beat the whole game yesterday?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

High_Gravity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking out, I am going to buy this game on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its free right now.
> 
> I beat it last night. Interesting game but it wouldn't allow me to invert the controls. I learned to play on flight sims so no inversion is a clusterfuck for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you beat the whole game yesterday?
Click to expand...



Episode one yes. There are 5 episodes total and each are sold separately.  Right now the first one is free and the rest are on sale for half price. 200 msp each 

Pretty good deal but no inversion is far too frustrating for me. Give me a shooter with no inversion and I spend most of my time looking at the sky orgground. It's how my kids beat me when we play lol


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Darryl sends Rick over to the Governor as payback for Merle


----------



## JWBooth

The Gov takes out his own front line troops. Interesting tactic.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I feel morbid saying it but thank the tv gods Andrea bit the dust.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Carl is the next Dexter


----------



## JWBooth

Since the Woodbury folks rode up to the prison in their mobile front gate...I guess this ends that community's viability.

Carl's logic on taking out the kid from the other town....interesting.

That deuce and a half drove nicely on those punctured front tires.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

JWBooth said:


> Since the Woodbury folks rode up to the prison in their mobile front gate...I guess this ends that community's viability.
> 
> Carl's logic on taking out the kid from the other town....interesting.



Kid has issues and I suspect it's eventually going to end poorly for him. He'd be a great DayZ partner though lol


----------



## JWBooth

Grampa Murked U said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Woodbury folks rode up to the prison in their mobile front gate...I guess this ends that community's viability.
> 
> Carl's logic on taking out the kid from the other town....interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid has issues and I suspect it's eventually going to end poorly for him. He'd be a great DayZ partner though lol
Click to expand...


Given how the last couple of years have played out for him, it would be impossible for him to be remotely normal by the time he is 18.


----------



## Montrovant

I actually thought Carl was right to shoot the kid, because the way they played out the scene he was threatening; they tell him to put the gun down, and he starts moving toward them holding it out.

When Carl explained his reasons to Rick, I found myself liking Carl for the first time.  

Then by the end, they made him a little douchebag again.  

Ding, dong, Andrea's dead!  

So not only is the governor a nutbar, everyone around him is incapable of getting around to killing him.

Was it just me, or was the music in this episode very odd?  It didn't seem like a normal WD episode because of the music.

A bit disappointing, the governor is still out there but without any town behind him, Woodbury is just sitting around, the group now has a bunch of old people and kids to take care of.  I hope things don't get bad next season!


----------



## Politico

Thank God the season is over. What shitty writing. At least that dumb bitch s dead.


----------



## High_Gravity

I expected more out of the last episode, alot more questions than answers.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Well!  The season finale was less climatic than I expected.

Gov offing his peeps ... not surprised.  The latino guy and the other guy had a perfect opportunity to kill the gov but instead get in the truck with his looniness?  wtf?

We all knew that Milton was a goner as soon as the gov realized that Milton burned the walkers.  I did like the gov's "kill then die or die then kill" line.  Poor Milton.  

Was anyone surprised that Andrea bit it?  (ha, punny!)  I mean if you only have so much time you don't sit there talking to the dying-soon-to-turn guy.  Really.  The blood color on her when she was handcuffed to the chair was too bright, imo.  Too much orange in it.  Nitpicking, I know.  lol  I thought the gov was going to do gross things to her, what with last week showing all those tools and stuff.  

My fav scene last night was towards the end when Carl was sitting there grumping and Rick went over to him and asked about why he killed the boy.  Again, they perfectly casted the role of Carl as Lori's son.  When he spoke .. how he spoke, his words, mannerisms .. could have been Lori speaking.  'I did what I had to do' is exactly what Lori would say.  Carl's logic for killing the boy was sound, imo.  He pointed out to Rick all of Rick's missed opportunities to kill those who should have been killed (Andrew, the gov, etc).  By letting the bad ones go they only ended up killing the innocent.  It's a different world now.

Anyone catch how Rick gave Michonne a quick up and down looksie after they walked down the stairs?  Maybe sparks will fly there.

I was hoping they'd leave the prison at the end of this season but they're still there with many more mouths to feed.  The gov is still out there too.  Hmmm ....

Daryl needs to let Carol give him a hair cut.  Srsly.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Well!  The season finale was less climatic than I expected.
> 
> Gov offing his peeps ... not surprised.  The latino guy and the other guy had a perfect opportunity to kill the gov but instead get in the truck with his looniness?  wtf?



I think they were scared shitless.


----------



## High_Gravity

I thought that guy was making a move on Carl, he still had the gun in his hand and he kept getting closer to him. The guy should have just threw his rifle on the floor but he didn't.


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> Carl is the next Dexter



Carl is the next Governor.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well!  The season finale was less climatic than I expected.
> 
> Gov offing his peeps ... not surprised.  The latino guy and the other guy had a perfect opportunity to kill the gov but instead get in the truck with his looniness?  wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were scared shitless.
Click to expand...


Oh, no doubt they were.  They just had a perfect opportunity to kill the gov when the gov was shooting everyone else.  Or they could have jumped in the truck and driven off.  All anyone needs to do is poke out the gov's good eye though!  lol


----------



## RoadVirus

Rick's Prison Posse: Nice Flash Bang/alarm combo. And what better place to do it then in the Walker-filled Tombs. And to top it off, the Glen and Maggie catwalk turkey shoot. What a way to give the Gov's group a good tweak of the balls. Sun Tzu would be proud.

Woodbury attack force: Thanks for helping to clear some of those Walkers in the Yard.

Not a *great* episode, but still very good. Andrea died (that was kinda sad). Milton died (that was not surprising). The Governor's been dethroned. The Prison still stands (kinda. Gonna need some fixing). And Rick now leads a bigger group of people. I noticed that Baby Judith was promptly shown first when everyone regrouped after the attack. A bit of a swing at the fans who speculated her death.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I expected more out of the last episode, alot more questions than answers.



Yep, while I enjoyed the season a ton, the season finale was very anticlimatic and a huge let down. 

I didn't thought the governors plan with Milton eating Andrea was pretty cool, but not as suspenseful as it could have been. I was also indifferent to her biting the dust. I guess her character had run her course. I was much more upset seeing Oscar and Merle go then Andrea.

Ben's father (the white douche bag with Tyreese), stupid ending to his character. The were building him up and took him out pretty anticlimatically. 

The assault on the prison wasn't that well done. 

All and all it was a heck of a season, but the ending was unfullfilling. The way the season was going you were expecting a huge clash, yet a small skirmish in which the gov ended up killing anyone who could be a soldier for him! Now he is down to what appears to be a freaked out Martinez and a the other black guy and no town.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected more out of the last episode, alot more questions than answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, while I enjoyed the season a ton, the season finale was very anticlimatic and a huge let down.
> 
> I didn't thought the governors plan with Milton eating Andrea was pretty cool, but not as suspenseful as it could have been. I was also indifferent to her biting the dust. I guess her character had run her course.* I was much more upset seeing Oscar and Merle go then Andrea.*Ben's father (the white douche bag with Tyreese), stupid ending to his character. The were building him up and took him out pretty anticlimatically.
> 
> The assault on the prison wasn't that well done.
> 
> All and all it was a heck of a season, but the ending was unfullfilling. The way the season was going you were expecting a huge clash, yet a small skirmish in which the gov ended up killing anyone who could be a soldier for him! Now he is down to what appears to be a freaked out Martinez and a the other black guy and no town.
Click to expand...


Definently, I was hoping Oscar and Merle could hang around for next season, they could have done some great things with Merles character. I loved this season but last nights episode was probably my least favorite, half the episode was Andrea talking with Milton smgdh.


----------



## High_Gravity

I am pretty sure the Governor will be back, we haven't seen the last of him.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I thought that guy was making a move on Carl, he still had the gun in his hand and he kept getting closer to him. The guy should have just threw his rifle on the floor but he didn't.



My thoughts exactly. This kid just partook in a raid on the prison. When he was cornered by Carl and was surrendering, he should have tossed his gun down right away and put his hands in the air. Instead he walked forward with the gun in his hand.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected more out of the last episode, alot more questions than answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, while I enjoyed the season a ton, the season finale was very anticlimatic and a huge let down.
> 
> I didn't thought the governors plan with Milton eating Andrea was pretty cool, but not as suspenseful as it could have been. I was also indifferent to her biting the dust. I guess her character had run her course.* I was much more upset seeing Oscar and Merle go then Andrea.*Ben's father (the white douche bag with Tyreese), stupid ending to his character. The were building him up and took him out pretty anticlimatically.
> 
> The assault on the prison wasn't that well done.
> 
> All and all it was a heck of a season, but the ending was unfullfilling. The way the season was going you were expecting a huge clash, yet a small skirmish in which the gov ended up killing anyone who could be a soldier for him! Now he is down to what appears to be a freaked out Martinez and a the other black guy and no town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definently, I was hoping Oscar and Merle could hang around for next season, they could have done some great things with Merles character. I loved this season but last nights episode was probably my least favorite, half the episode was Andrea talking with Milton smgdh.
Click to expand...


While I liked Merle's character I think they took him out at the right time. Oscar was killed way to soon. He was an awesome character.

I am glad they didn't kill off Sasha, I think she is going to be a great character next season.

Glad that Tyreese FINALLY joined the group. 

The group now looks a little tougher.
Rick the leader; Daryl, Glenn, Michonne and Tyreese Rick's tough and battle seasoned right hand men; Carl is a battle tested kid; Carol, Sasha and Maggie are good soldiers; And there is probably a soldier or two that comes out of the Woodbury refugees!


----------



## GHook93

A ton of walker food and governor victims. Other than the prisoners (Oscar, Axel and the others), when they killed off any member of the prison gang, they had to kill of a key character. Now they will have a ton of faceless names to kill off!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that guy was making a move on Carl, he still had the gun in his hand and he kept getting closer to him. The guy should have just threw his rifle on the floor but he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. This kid just partook in a raid on the prison. When he was cornered by Carl and was surrendering, he should have tossed his gun down right away and put his hands in the air. Instead he walked forward with the gun in his hand.
Click to expand...


Yup and the guy had a little smile on his face too, you can tell he was just trying to get close and disarm Carl, and probably kill him and Herschel.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Makes me wonder how they are going to keep the drama and action going with the prison now full of old people and children. I much prefered it when they were roaming the country side in search of civilization.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, while I enjoyed the season a ton, the season finale was very anticlimatic and a huge let down.
> 
> I didn't thought the governors plan with Milton eating Andrea was pretty cool, but not as suspenseful as it could have been. I was also indifferent to her biting the dust. I guess her character had run her course.* I was much more upset seeing Oscar and Merle go then Andrea.*Ben's father (the white douche bag with Tyreese), stupid ending to his character. The were building him up and took him out pretty anticlimatically.
> 
> The assault on the prison wasn't that well done.
> 
> All and all it was a heck of a season, but the ending was unfullfilling. The way the season was going you were expecting a huge clash, yet a small skirmish in which the gov ended up killing anyone who could be a soldier for him! Now he is down to what appears to be a freaked out Martinez and a the other black guy and no town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definently, I was hoping Oscar and Merle could hang around for next season, they could have done some great things with Merles character. I loved this season but last nights episode was probably my least favorite, half the episode was Andrea talking with Milton smgdh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I liked Merle's character I think they took him out at the right time. Oscar was killed way to soon. He was an awesome character.
> 
> I am glad they didn't kill off Sasha, I think she is going to be a great character next season.
> 
> Glad that Tyreese FINALLY joined the group.
> 
> The group now looks a little tougher.
> Rick the leader; Daryl, Glenn, Michonne and Tyreese Rick's tough and battle seasoned right hand men; Carl is a battle tested kid; Carol, Sasha and Maggie are good soldiers; And there is probably a soldier or two that comes out of the Woodbury refugees!
Click to expand...


Next year they'll be set if they can kill the Governor and get Martinez and Black Daryl to join them, I call the black guy with the Governor Black Darly because they seem to have the same skillset and loyalties, Darly is loyal to Rick whereas Black Daryl is loyal to the Governor.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Im of a different opinion than you guys. Too many characters tends to water down the story telling. Andreas story is a perfect example. Too hard to progress the story when you have so many individual characters to explore.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definently, I was hoping Oscar and Merle could hang around for next season, they could have done some great things with Merles character. I loved this season but last nights episode was probably my least favorite, half the episode was Andrea talking with Milton smgdh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I liked Merle's character I think they took him out at the right time. Oscar was killed way to soon. He was an awesome character.
> 
> I am glad they didn't kill off Sasha, I think she is going to be a great character next season.
> 
> Glad that Tyreese FINALLY joined the group.
> 
> The group now looks a little tougher.
> Rick the leader; Daryl, Glenn, Michonne and Tyreese Rick's tough and battle seasoned right hand men; Carl is a battle tested kid; Carol, Sasha and Maggie are good soldiers; And there is probably a soldier or two that comes out of the Woodbury refugees!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next year they'll be set if they can kill the Governor and get Martinez and Black Daryl to join them, I call the black guy with the Governor Black Darly because they seem to have the same skillset and loyalties, Darly is loyal to Rick whereas Black Daryl is loyal to the Governor.
Click to expand...


Do you think Martinez and the black guy will remain loyal to the gov though?  They know he's loony and will shoot them at the blink of an eye.


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I don't understand why anyone would consider those two good addition to the prison gang. I mean they just stood by and WATCHED their friends get gunned down and did nothing. I wouldn't trust them and would shoot them on sight with or without the governors presence.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> I don't understand why anyone would consider those two good addition to the prison gang. I mean they just stood by and WATCHED their friends get gunned down and did nothing. I wouldn't trust them and would shoot them on sight with or without the governors presence.



Well Merle did torture Glen and he got to stay around for a while, if those 2 can help kill the Governor, I'd consider it. They are tough and would be a good edition.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I liked Merle's character I think they took him out at the right time. Oscar was killed way to soon. He was an awesome character.
> 
> I am glad they didn't kill off Sasha, I think she is going to be a great character next season.
> 
> Glad that Tyreese FINALLY joined the group.
> 
> The group now looks a little tougher.
> Rick the leader; Daryl, Glenn, Michonne and Tyreese Rick's tough and battle seasoned right hand men; Carl is a battle tested kid; Carol, Sasha and Maggie are good soldiers; And there is probably a soldier or two that comes out of the Woodbury refugees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next year they'll be set if they can kill the Governor and get Martinez and Black Daryl to join them, I call the black guy with the Governor Black Darly because they seem to have the same skillset and loyalties, Darly is loyal to Rick whereas Black Daryl is loyal to the Governor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think Martinez and the black guy will remain loyal to the gov though?  They know he's loony and will shoot them at the blink of an eye.
Click to expand...


Those 2 have been loyal soldiers to him for a long time but I think that time is coming to a close, we will have to wait until next year at any rate.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

High_Gravity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would consider those two good addition to the prison gang. I mean they just stood by and WATCHED their friends get gunned down and did nothing. I wouldn't trust them and would shoot them on sight with or without the governors presence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Merle did torture Glen and he got to stay around for a while, if those 2 can help kill the Governor, I'd consider it. They are tough and would be a good edition.
Click to expand...


I would have killed Merle on sight as well.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Makes me wonder how they are going to keep the drama and action going with the prison now full of old people and children. I much prefered it when they were roaming the country side in search of civilization.



Seriously? That is a lot of Walker food.

I have no doubt the show picks up months after the last scene. The prison seems to be a great place: (1) Security, (2) Community, (3) the fields transformed into crops and (4) children playing.

Yet this is zombieland. The governor cooks up a plan (mostly involving unleashing Walkers on people) and it has disasterous effects for the prison gang!


----------



## Zoom-boing

From TWD Facebook page:







"Thanks for watching, everyone!"


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> I thought that guy was making a move on Carl, he still had the gun in his hand and he kept getting closer to him. The guy should have just threw his rifle on the floor but he didn't.


That is how I saw it.


----------



## JWBooth

Alternate version for last night's episode that I would like to have seen...
Somebody hides in the tunnels and locks the Governor's army in. Send out the Gov's body, leave your weapons, and go in peace.


----------



## TNHarley

Just watched it last night
I have never got ''feelings'' from the tv before..
When that prick shot all those people I was stunned..
When the 2 guys got in the truck, I was stunned.
Still torn about carl..


----------



## Montrovant

TNHarley said:


> Just watched it last night
> I have never got ''feelings'' from the tv before..
> When that prick shot all those people I was stunned..
> When the 2 guys got in the truck, I was stunned.
> Still torn about carl..



I'm convinced the writers are going to make Carl a douchebag for the entirety of his time on the show.  That's his role in the group.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hopefully Michonne spends a lot of hours in kendo class...and I mean a lot!!


----------



## Montrovant

CrusaderFrank said:


> Hopefully Michonne spends a lot of hours in kendo class...and I mean a lot!!



Was there something in the show that indicated she practices kendo?  Couldn't she be supposedly using some other style of sword-fighting, or just be self-taught?

With all the suspensions of disbelief we have to do to watch this show, worrying about her sword technique seems a bit silly.


----------



## TNHarley

Montrovant said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched it last night
> I have never got ''feelings'' from the tv before..
> When that prick shot all those people I was stunned..
> When the 2 guys got in the truck, I was stunned.
> Still torn about carl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm convinced the writers are going to make Carl a douchebag for the entirety of his time on the show.  That's his role in the group.
Click to expand...


Another Gov'


----------



## GHook93

I know it's light years away, but I'm doing a dead pool. There always has to be major characters killed off. My guess is Carol and Herschel.

Foresure Living (90%>)
Rick (main protagonist), Carl (just don't see him going), Daryl (fan favorite), Michonne (she is a savior in the comic, I think they will keep it that way), Judith (they don't kill babies on TV)

More like to live than die: (50%-90%)
Tyreese (I think they got the hint to not kill off Black characters one after another), Glenn and Maggie (the power couple), Beth (in the comic Sophia is suppose to be a savior and hasn't died yet and Beth died early on - I believe they flipped these two and I think they will try to make her a love interest of Carl)

More likely to Die than live (25-90%)
Sasha (I have a feeling they'll knock her off), Martinez (for some reason he stuck with the Gov, there could be a chance he abandons the Gov and some how lives); Roy Stark (mentioned as a new major character. I think  he will be a goner like the major characters added like Axel, Oscar and Merle)

Foreshure Dead (<10%)
Herschel and Carol (they need to kill main characters - Jim, Andrea's Sister, the Black Lady and Carol's husband season one; Shane, The Guy with the Fish Hat, Sophia season 2; Andrea, TDogg, Axel, Oscar, Merle season three), Shupert (This was the Black right hand man of the Gov - He didn't have many lines and I think he dies early); Karen (the girl that played dead to escape the Gov - Yea she is a goner); Gov (He was supposed to be in only one season, but people loved to hate him - he will be back, but won't make it to a 3rd); - Countless Woodbury Refugees (they were brought in to become Walker Food and Gov target practice).


Chances of Morgan coming back: 10%. Seems like an awesome character and a great actor. He was also a major character from the comic, yet they don't seem to want to bring him back. 

Chances of Morales Family Making a Comeback: 20%. This family left for greener pastures in the first season. Could they come back? Maybe the Mom with the kids. Pappa Morales without his family (ironic since he left to find more family members). I think they could possibly bring them back.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ok this thread was revived so in honor of a good response I challenge all of you to buy DEAD ISLAND RIP TIDE and send me a message with your xbox gamertag so we cqn decapitate some zombies together.


----------



## Trajan

damn I missed this thread...so, after having it tivoed , I watched the last 2 episodes the other day.

merle redeemed himself...the gov. gut shooting him sucked as he knew he'd come back.....Daryl having to put him down sucked to but he did what he had to do. 

carl is a twisted kid. 

I figured they'd suck them into the prison, good move. those 50.cals the governor had were a trump, they would have eaten them alive pardon the pun, they would not be able to stand up to them in a stright out gun fight.....and the gov. took the bait, he should have flooded the prison with walkers instead of going in....

the gov. shooting up his own people, wow, that was from way out there.....god knows when or where he'll turn up. those 2 morons that went with him should have just shot his ass and went to rick on their hands and knees. 

rick taking in the survivors was a good move. I am sure they'll rape everything the gov. left behind in the town, they will be packing some serious firepower next season. 

I have to say- good riddance to Andrea, I got so tired of her character which really didn't develop past hottie bad ass........and after stupidly stopping and staring on working her way out of what was tying her down to the chair she deserved to be bit for being stupid.


----------



## Trajan

JWBooth said:


> Alternate version for last night's episode that I would like to have seen...
> Somebody hides in the tunnels and locks the Governor's army in. Send out the Gov's body, leave your weapons, and go in peace.



nice touch, agreed....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ok this thread was revived so in honor of a good response I challenge all of you to buy DEAD ISLAND RIP TIDE and send me a message with your xbox gamertag so we cqn decapitate some zombies together.



I liked Dead Island, but seriously, the only worthy Zombie game is Left4Dead.

And real gamers use a PC, not an XBox.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Uncensored2008 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this thread was revived so in honor of a good response I challenge all of you to buy DEAD ISLAND RIP TIDE and send me a message with your xbox gamertag so we cqn decapitate some zombies together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Dead Island, but seriously, the only worthy Zombie game is Left4Dead.
> 
> And real gamers use a PC, not an XBox.
Click to expand...


PC elitist eh? Lol 

I have some games on pc but im terrible with a keyboard. I can't even beat the wild animals in Stalker lol

And L4D  sucks. Too simple and feels like you're gliding around on ice. I like my character to have "weight" to him. 

I would however consider a pc purchase if enough of you were getting it on pc. You would just have to carry my weight thoufh as I would spend most of my time looking at the sky or ground lol


----------



## High_Gravity

The Walking Dead Survival Instinct was fun but waaaay too short.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> PC elitist eh? Lol
> 
> I have some games on pc but im terrible with a keyboard. I can't even beat the wild animals in Stalker lol
> 
> And L4D  sucks. Too simple and feels like you're gliding around on ice. I like my character to have "weight" to him.
> 
> I would however consider a pc purchase if enough of you were getting it on pc. You would just have to carry my weight thoufh as I would spend most of my time looking at the sky or ground lol



Oh, I'll definitely get it. My wife and I cooped through the first one and found it fun. As long as the coop is still just as good, it's a definite buy.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this thread was revived so in honor of a good response I challenge all of you to buy DEAD ISLAND RIP TIDE and send me a message with your xbox gamertag so we cqn decapitate some zombies together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Dead Island, but seriously, the only worthy Zombie game is Left4Dead.
> 
> And real gamers use a PC, not an XBox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PC elitist eh? Lol
> 
> I have some games on pc but im terrible with a keyboard. I can't even beat the wild animals in Stalker lol
> 
> And L4D  sucks. Too simple and feels like you're gliding around on ice. I like my character to have "weight" to him.
> 
> I would however consider a pc purchase if enough of you were getting it on pc. You would just have to carry my weight thoufh as I would spend most of my time looking at the sky or ground lol
Click to expand...


Mouse/keyboard is just a better setup than console controllers IMO.  You get more options and the movement is more easily done with precision.  

On the other hand, controllers are more comfortable, and console games have long since closed the gap on pc games as far as graphics and performance.  

Then again, maybe I'm just thinking too much FPS.


----------



## Trajan

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Dead Island, but seriously, the only worthy Zombie game is Left4Dead.
> 
> And real gamers use a PC, not an XBox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC elitist eh? Lol
> 
> I have some games on pc but im terrible with a keyboard. I can't even beat the wild animals in Stalker lol
> 
> And L4D  sucks. Too simple and feels like you're gliding around on ice. I like my character to have "weight" to him.
> 
> I would however consider a pc purchase if enough of you were getting it on pc. You would just have to carry my weight thoufh as I would spend most of my time looking at the sky or ground lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mouse/keyboard is just a better setup than console controllers IMO.  You get more options and the movement is more easily done with precision.
> 
> On the other hand, controllers are more comfortable, and console games have long since closed the gap on pc games as far as graphics and performance.
> 
> Then again, maybe I'm just thinking too much FPS.
Click to expand...



I was huge into Counter Strike and then they ported it for X-box, I never heard of one league team that won shit or where any good on anything other than a KB PC set up....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Trajan said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> PC elitist eh? Lol
> 
> I have some games on pc but im terrible with a keyboard. I can't even beat the wild animals in Stalker lol
> 
> And L4D  sucks. Too simple and feels like you're gliding around on ice. I like my character to have "weight" to him.
> 
> I would however consider a pc purchase if enough of you were getting it on pc. You would just have to carry my weight thoufh as I would spend most of my time looking at the sky or ground lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse/keyboard is just a better setup than console controllers IMO.  You get more options and the movement is more easily done with precision.
> 
> On the other hand, controllers are more comfortable, and console games have long since closed the gap on pc games as far as graphics and performance.
> 
> Then again, maybe I'm just thinking too much FPS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was huge into Counter Strike and then they ported it for X-box, I never heard of one league team that won shit or where any good on anything other than a KB PC set up....
Click to expand...


4 kids just won 400000 playing cod on xboxes.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse/keyboard is just a better setup than console controllers IMO.  You get more options and the movement is more easily done with precision.
> 
> On the other hand, controllers are more comfortable, and console games have long since closed the gap on pc games as far as graphics and performance.
> 
> Then again, maybe I'm just thinking too much FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was huge into Counter Strike and then they ported it for X-box, I never heard of one league team that won shit or where any good on anything other than a KB PC set up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 kids just won 400000 playing cod on xboxes.
Click to expand...


Did they play against PC users with no handicaps either way?

Some games or genres of games work better with keyboard/mouse.  Some don't.  I haven't never tried it, but I feel sports games may work better with a controller (some of them, at least).

Of course, we're hijacking a Walking Dead thread with general game stuff....not sure if anyone cares since we're between seasons, though.


----------



## Zoom-boing

OMG, this is hilarious!!


----------



## Trajan

Grampa Murked U said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse/keyboard is just a better setup than console controllers IMO.  You get more options and the movement is more easily done with precision.
> 
> On the other hand, controllers are more comfortable, and console games have long since closed the gap on pc games as far as graphics and performance.
> 
> Then again, maybe I'm just thinking too much FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was huge into Counter Strike and then they ported it for X-box, I never heard of one league team that won shit or where any good on anything other than a KB PC set up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 kids just won 400000 playing cod on xboxes.
Click to expand...


*shrugs* any CS news


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Trajan said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was huge into Counter Strike and then they ported it for X-box, I never heard of one league team that won shit or where any good on anything other than a KB PC set up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 kids just won 400000 playing cod on xboxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *shrugs* any CS news
Click to expand...


CS still plays like its the 90's. Very dated. Without ADS I won't touch a competirive shooter.


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## MondoBongo

Zoom-boing said:


>



Booyah!

I was having this lovely dream about Norman Reedus last night when my dog woke me up.

Does anyone here want a dog?


----------



## Mr. H.

Must admit that I haven't followed this since my kid got kicked off the project... but I just found a tidbit for ya'llz:

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/walking-dead-bosses-tease-season-4s-threats-characters-004300630.html


----------



## Zona

Oct cant come quick enough.


----------



## Mr. H.

Quickly.

The grammar Nazi has spoken...


----------



## Montrovant

A friend of mine just went to Senoia, GA, which is where they film Woodbury.  A couple of scenes from a previous season were shot at the high school just down the street from me, as well.

I just happen to live close to the area the show takes place in.


----------



## Mr. H.

Montrovant said:


> A friend of mine just went to Senoia, GA, which is where they film Woodbury.  A couple of scenes from a previous season were shot at the high school just down the street from me, as well.
> 
> I just happen to live close to the area the show takes place in.



In which the show takes place.

The grammar Nazi has spoken.


----------



## High_Gravity

I can't wait for this show to come back on!


----------



## testarosa

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  A Walking Dead thread!

If Daryl dies - we riot.


----------



## daveman

Mr. H. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine just went to Senoia, GA, which is where they film Woodbury.  A couple of scenes from a previous season were shot at the high school just down the street from me, as well.
> 
> I just happen to live close to the area the show takes place in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which the show takes place.
> 
> The grammar Nazi has spoken.
Click to expand...

Ending a sentence with a preposition is something up with which I will not put.

- Winston Churchill


----------



## Mr. H.

testarosa said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  A Walking Dead thread!
> 
> If Daryl dies - we riot.



You haven't figured out the search feature have you.


----------



## testarosa

Mr. H. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  A Walking Dead thread!
> 
> If Daryl dies - we riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't figured out the search feature have you.
Click to expand...


No not really. Lol

I'm starting to catch on.

If there's a Daryl is dead thread, I'm all over it.


----------



## Montrovant

Maggie was on the new episode of Who's Line is it Anyway.  At the end of the show she suddenly had a British accent!


----------



## Politico

Umm cause she's British.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Politico said:


> Umm cause she's British.



So are Rick and the Governor.


----------



## Montrovant

Politico said:


> Umm cause she's British.



She didn't seem to have the British accent earlier in the show.  It was only during the end credits bit that I noticed it.

Oh, and she's actually American-born.  Apparently lived in the US till she was a teen.  Her mother is British, though, so she could have gotten the accent after moving to the UK or from mom.


----------



## GHook93

This is intense and awesome! I can't wait!

The Walking Dead - Comic-Con Trailer: The Walking Dead Season 4 ? AMC


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Stop bumping this damn thread, you're giving me withdrawls


----------



## Zoom-boing

For the ladies, to ease your withdrawal symptoms:


----------



## dilloduck

That's cruel ZB.


----------



## testarosa

Zoom-boing said:


> For the ladies, to ease your withdrawal symptoms:



Appreciated.

I just have to say if Rick doesn't knock it off with the cray cray there's going to be trouble.   No room for crazy with the zombies.  That shit will just you eaten.


----------



## RoadVirus

testarosa said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the ladies, to ease your withdrawal symptoms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciated.
> 
> I just have to say if Rick doesn't knock it off with the cray cray there's going to be trouble.   No room for crazy with the zombies.  That shit will just you eaten.
Click to expand...


I think Rick's pretty much done taking the Crazytown tour. He snapped out of it in the second to last episode.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Looks like they're finally gonna move on.


----------



## RoadVirus

grampa murked u said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsi2fjaldyq&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> looks like they're finally gonna move on.



awesome!!!!


----------



## Zoom-boing

WHOOO HOOOO!!!!

Can't wait!!  

Looks like we're in for quite a ride you guys.  

And Daryl?   

Carol is looking hot, hot too.


----------



## Politico

About time. It's was already so boring.


----------



## Trajan

Grampa Murked U said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSi2fJALDyQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Looks like they're finally gonna move on.



god damn,  thats what I am talkiin' bout......



And they got "D'angelo" from The Wire, on the show ....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Politico said:


> About time. It's was already so boring.



Agreed. The whole story constantly revolving around that stupid blonde was so dull. Thank god they killed her off. Not to mention the prison scenery was so boring.


----------



## GHook93

Living 90%+
Rick - Main character in comic and show.
Carl - Can't see them offing a kid.
Daryl - Fan favorite. No need to off him yet.
Michonne - Fan Favorite and someone who I think they will have stick around
Glenn and Maggie - Favorite couple, can't see them going.
Judith: They aren't killing a baby

Most Likely Live: 50-90%
Tyreese: I know the preview looks not promising for his character, but that is usually the point. They brought in a fan favorite late in the series, I don't think he will go that soon.
Hershel - I think he lives for some odd reason.
Bob Stookey - He seems to be in a lot of the premiers, I think he lives.

More likely Dead: 20-50%
Beth - I had her as a goner last season, but she made not sure she is that lucky this time.
The Governor - He was supposed to be a one season villain, made it to a 2nd season. Can't see him making it to a third. This is the same type of comic were the villain keeps making it to fight again.
Morgan - He is a great character, but I don't think the actor has the time to do WD, so they might bring him back to off him.

Dead - <19%
Sasha - Was there ever a doubt she goes? She seems like a good character so I hope I'm wrong.
Karen - Don't see her making it passed the tiny part she had in season 3.
Martinez - Helping the gov isn't a good long-term health plan.
Shumpert - The governor hitchman with less lines, he isn't making it to season 5
Zack - A character brought in to become Walker food. 
Many many prison inhabitants!!!!
Martinez - Helping the Gov


----------



## Zona

I am almost posstive sascha is gone.  Damn, she is cute.


----------



## GHook93

Zona said:


> I am almost posstive sascha is gone.  Damn, she is cute.



You never know. I off'ed her last season with Beth and Herschel and they are still around. Seeing Tyreese reaction in the trailer makes you think that is what happened, but they could be fooling you. It would make senses to kill her off, but again you never know. 

The only ones I truly hope that live are Tyreese (I like his character), Daryl, Rick, Beth (she's hot), Judith (I don't want to see a baby get killed on or off screen) and Sasha (I like her character)!

Every season they have to kill off main (and close to main) characters: 
Season 1 they killed off Jim, Ed (Carol's Abusive Husband), Amy and Jacqui (the Black Lady in season 1 with the small part). 
Season 2 it was Shane, Dale (good riddens) and Sophia. 
Season 3 it was TDogg, Andrea, Lori, Merle, Milton, Oscar and Axel.

Season 4 had to include at least 3 main characters and some sub-characters.


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSi2fJALDyQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Looks like they're finally gonna move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god damn,  thats what I am talkiin' bout......
> 
> 
> 
> And they got "D'angelo" from The Wire, on the show ....
Click to expand...


This is the second Wire actor they have, Tyrese was also on The Wire. They should get McNulty next lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time. It's was already so boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. The whole story constantly revolving around that stupid blonde was so dull. Thank god they killed her off. Not to mention the prison scenery was so boring.
Click to expand...


Wait their leaving the Prison?


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time. It's was already so boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. The whole story constantly revolving around that stupid blonde was so dull. Thank god they killed her off. Not to mention the prison scenery was so boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait their leaving the Prison?
Click to expand...


Looks like the prison stay is going to get much much more interesting. I didn't think the prison scenes in last season were boring. Heck the taking of the prison was intense!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time. It's was already so boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.* The whole story constantly revolving around that stupid blonde was so dull. *Thank god they killed her off. Not to mention the prison scenery was so boring.
Click to expand...


I hated how they evolved Andrea's character.  I was watching some of TWD marathon season two and liked her a lot then.  Don't know why they decided to dumb (blonde) her down.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. The whole story constantly revolving around that stupid blonde was so dull. Thank god they killed her off. Not to mention the prison scenery was so boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait their leaving the Prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like the prison stay is going to get much much more interesting. I didn't think the prison scenes in last season were boring. Heck the taking of the prison was intense!
Click to expand...


I enjoyed last season, I think they have enough people to really hold the prison right now.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time. It's was already so boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.* The whole story constantly revolving around that stupid blonde was so dull. *Thank god they killed her off. Not to mention the prison scenery was so boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hated how they evolved Andrea's character.  I was watching some of TWD marathon season two and liked her a lot then.  Don't know why they decided to dumb (blond) her down.
Click to expand...


I read many were very upset with her characterization. Supposely from the comics she was one of the soldiers from the beginning with a dead on shot!


----------



## GHook93

Can't wait, WD is only 4 LONG days away!!!

Living 90%+
Rick - Main character in comic and show.
Carl - Can't see them offing a kid.
Daryl - Fan favorite. No need to off him yet.
Michonne - Fan Favorite and someone who I think they will have stick around
Glenn and Maggie - Favorite couple, can't see them going.
Judith: They aren't killing a baby

Most Likely Live: 50-90%
Tyreese: The previews don't look promising for his character, but that is usually the point. They brought in a fan favorite late in the series (much to the anger of comic fans), I don't think he will go that soon.
Bob Stookey - He seems to be in a lot of the premiers, I think he lives. The only Woodbury holdover that does!
Carol - I think they are making her the survivalist character!

More likely Dead: 20-50%
Beth - I had her as a goner last season, but she made not sure she is that lucky this time.
The Governor - He was supposed to be a one season villain, made it to a 2nd season. Can't see him making it to a third. This doesn't seem like the type of comic were the villain keeps making it to fight again. Not like Batman
Hershel - Changed my view on his living. I think he gets off'ed by the Gov.
Morgan - He is a great character, but I don't think the actor has the time to do WD, so they might bring him back to off him. I hope not. The actor is great and so is the character.

Dead - <19%
Sasha - Was there ever a doubt she goes? She seems like a good character so I hope I'm wrong.
Karen - Don't see her making it passed the tiny part she had in season 3.
Martinez - Helping the gov isn't a good long-term health plan.
Shumpert - The governor hitchman with less lines, he isn't making it to season 5
Zack - A character brought in to become Walker food. 
Woodbury Holdovers - I say they call become Walker food or Gov target practice. All but Bob Stookey that is


----------



## RoadVirus

From what i've seen in some of the Season 4 trailers, it looks like Tyreese becomes Walker food at some point.

I also give a 50% chance of dying to Carol.


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> From what i've seen in some of the Season 4 trailers, it looks like Tyreese becomes Walker food at some point.
> 
> I also give a 50% chance of dying to Carol.



It appears that way, but many times that is what trailers do! Make you think they are going to expire, but somehow survive! They waited so long to bring Tyreese in and he was a fan fav, don't think they will off him that quick. But then again black males don't have a long track record on the show!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what i've seen in some of the Season 4 trailers, it looks like Tyreese becomes Walker food at some point.
> 
> I also give a 50% chance of dying to Carol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that way, but many times that is what trailers do! Make you think they are going to expire, but somehow survive! They waited so long to bring Tyreese in and he was a fan fav, don't think they will off him that quick. But then again black males don't have a long track record on the show!
Click to expand...


T Dog lasted 3 seasons.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Walking Dead: First photo of Lawrence Gilliard Jr. as Bob Stookey | Inside TV | EW.com

According to this Stookey is a former Army Medic but does not hail from Woodbury like in the comic, Daryl finds him apparently alone.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what i've seen in some of the Season 4 trailers, it looks like Tyreese becomes Walker food at some point.
> 
> I also give a 50% chance of dying to Carol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that way, but many times that is what trailers do! Make you think they are going to expire, but somehow survive! They waited so long to bring Tyreese in and he was a fan fav, don't think they will off him that quick. But then again black males don't have a long track record on the show!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> T Dog lasted 3 seasons.
Click to expand...


LOL, you fav character!!! 

Season 1 was 5 episodes, season 2 he had what 2 lines and season 3 he was killed off early, right after he started to become a bad ass!

Then you had Oscar (awesome character and killed WAY too soon), Alex, The Big Black gentle giant, etc. (you also had the black lady that committed suicide in the med center explosion). I hope Tyreese lives I like the character and the actor (loved him in the Wire).


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> The Walking Dead: First photo of Lawrence Gilliard Jr. as Bob Stookey | Inside TV | EW.com
> 
> According to this Stookey is a former Army Medic but does not hail from Woodbury like in the comic, Daryl finds him apparently alone.



A black character being introduced might be bad for Tyreese! It seems they only like one token black male in the Rick's gang. I PRAY they changed that mindset this season!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that way, but many times that is what trailers do! Make you think they are going to expire, but somehow survive! They waited so long to bring Tyreese in and he was a fan fav, don't think they will off him that quick. But then again black males don't have a long track record on the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T Dog lasted 3 seasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you fav character!!!
> 
> Season 1 was 5 episodes, season 2 he had what 2 lines and season 3 he was killed off early, right after he started to become a bad ass!
> 
> Then you had Oscar (awesome character and killed WAY too soon), Alex, The Big Black gentle giant, etc. (you also had the black lady that committed suicide in the med center explosion). I hope Tyreese lives I like the character and the actor (loved him in the Wire).
Click to expand...


LMAO! I hated T Dog, I liked Merle better. I wish they could have kept Oscar on longer he had potential.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead: First photo of Lawrence Gilliard Jr. as Bob Stookey | Inside TV | EW.com
> 
> According to this Stookey is a former Army Medic but does not hail from Woodbury like in the comic, Daryl finds him apparently alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black character being introduced might be bad for Tyreese! It seems they only like one token black male in the Rick's gang. I PRAY they changed that mindset this season!
Click to expand...


They need to change that, Tyreese needs to last longer than one damn season!


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that way, but many times that is what trailers do! Make you think they are going to expire, but somehow survive! They waited so long to bring Tyreese in and he was a fan fav, don't think they will off him that quick. But then again black males don't have a long track record on the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T Dog lasted 3 seasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, you fav character!!!
> 
> Season 1 was 5 episodes, season 2 he had what 2 lines and season 3 he was killed off early, right after he started to become a bad ass!
> 
> Then you had Oscar (awesome character and killed WAY too soon), Alex, The Big Black gentle giant, etc. (you also had the black lady that committed suicide in the med center explosion). I hope Tyreese lives I like the character and the actor (loved him in the Wire).
Click to expand...


I really think they should have kept Oscar.  He's my favorite black character on the show to date.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> T Dog lasted 3 seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you fav character!!!
> 
> Season 1 was 5 episodes, season 2 he had what 2 lines and season 3 he was killed off early, right after he started to become a bad ass!
> 
> Then you had Oscar (awesome character and killed WAY too soon), Alex, The Big Black gentle giant, etc. (you also had the black lady that committed suicide in the med center explosion). I hope Tyreese lives I like the character and the actor (loved him in the Wire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really think they should have kept Oscar.  He's my favorite black character on the show to date.
Click to expand...


I like him and believe it nor the Bowman, the black guy who is with the Governor. I wish they would toss him a line or two and some character development, he seems interesting.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I want to know how the gov survived the walker attack.

Looking forward to Sun.  It's been a very, very long summer for me and am glad for TWD to return.


----------



## Caroljo

I agree!! They stop just as "something" is about to happen, you think you know what it is, but when we actually watch it, it's going to be something that catches us COMPLETELY off guard!  My daughter and I thought the same thing when we watched the trailer.

I also kinda think Carol is not going to make it through this season....but I hope she does.


----------



## Caroljo

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> T Dog lasted 3 seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you fav character!!!
> 
> Season 1 was 5 episodes, season 2 he had what 2 lines and season 3 he was killed off early, right after he started to become a bad ass!
> 
> Then you had Oscar (awesome character and killed WAY too soon), Alex, The Big Black gentle giant, etc. (you also had the black lady that committed suicide in the med center explosion). I hope Tyreese lives I like the character and the actor (loved him in the Wire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! I hated T Dog, I liked Merle better. I wish they could have kept Oscar on longer he had potential.
Click to expand...


There was something about Merle...He was an asshole, but there was still something about him I couldn't put my finger on.  When he turned I did feel really sorry for him!!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

Caroljo said:


> I agree!! They stop just as "something" is about to happen, you think you know what it is, but when we actually watch it, it's going to be something that catches us COMPLETELY off guard!  My daughter and I thought the same thing when we watched the trailer.
> 
> I also kinda think Carol is not going to make it through this season....but I hope she does.



I think Herschel, his blonde daughter (forget her name) and Carol are going to die this seaosn.


----------



## Againsheila

Caroljo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you fav character!!!
> 
> Season 1 was 5 episodes, season 2 he had what 2 lines and season 3 he was killed off early, right after he started to become a bad ass!
> 
> Then you had Oscar (awesome character and killed WAY too soon), Alex, The Big Black gentle giant, etc. (you also had the black lady that committed suicide in the med center explosion). I hope Tyreese lives I like the character and the actor (loved him in the Wire).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! I hated T Dog, I liked Merle better. I wish they could have kept Oscar on longer he had potential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was something about Merle...He was an asshole, but there was still something about him I couldn't put my finger on.  When he turned I did feel really sorry for him!!!!
Click to expand...


There are some bad guys you just love because they are bad guys.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! I hated T Dog, I liked Merle better. I wish they could have kept Oscar on longer he had potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was something about Merle...He was an asshole, but there was still something about him I couldn't put my finger on.  When he turned I did feel really sorry for him!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some bad guys you just love because they are bad guys.
Click to expand...


I agree, Merle was the perfect bad guy, I wish he could have stayed around with Ricks camp for this season.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seeing this thread pop up again reminded me that Andrea is dead! 

AMEN!


----------



## Politico

Yes she is. It's good to have fond memories.


----------



## High_Gravity

Maggie is now the hottest woman on the show and has been since she made her debut. Gentlemen?


----------



## GHook93

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> T Dog lasted 3 seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you fav character!!!
> 
> Season 1 was 5 episodes, season 2 he had what 2 lines and season 3 he was killed off early, right after he started to become a bad ass!
> 
> Then you had Oscar (awesome character and killed WAY too soon), Alex, The Big Black gentle giant, etc. (you also had the black lady that committed suicide in the med center explosion). I hope Tyreese lives I like the character and the actor (loved him in the Wire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really think they should have kept Oscar.  He's my favorite black character on the show to date.
Click to expand...


Oscar was one of my favs period. He had something very noble about him. I really like his character!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Maggie is now the hottest woman on the show and has been since she made her debut. Gentlemen?



When wasn't she? I think Beth (her sister) is also smoking hot! I hope Karl grows up more and hits that!

Actually Sasha has some serious sex appeal.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Maggie is now the hottest woman on the show and has been since she made her debut. Gentlemen?


----------



## Caroljo

High_Gravity said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!! They stop just as "something" is about to happen, you think you know what it is, but when we actually watch it, it's going to be something that catches us COMPLETELY off guard!  My daughter and I thought the same thing when we watched the trailer.
> 
> I also kinda think Carol is not going to make it through this season....but I hope she does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Herschel, his blonde daughter (forget her name) and Carol are going to die this seaosn.
Click to expand...


Ya...I agree on Herschel.  He's not healthy anyway.  I really want Carol to make it tho!! (And not because we have the same name...Lol! ) Her and Darrell haven't gotten together yet!!! Lol!


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie is now the hottest woman on the show and has been since she made her debut. Gentlemen?
Click to expand...


booyah


----------



## Trajan

on a walking dead note- check this out,  its a 'short', the whole story takes less than 8 minutes....ran across it just larkin' around.....really nice work..poignant, well acted, well done over all.....It involves a man who knows his time is limited, who uses a balloon, a stick, and a Sharpie to help him ensure his 'cargo' continues on safely without him.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gryenlQKTbE]CARGO - Tropfest Australia 2013 Finalist (TSI "Balloon") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie is now the hottest woman on the show and has been since she made her debut. Gentlemen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When wasn't she? I think Beth (her sister) is also smoking hot! *I hope Karl grows up more and hits that!*
> Actually Sasha has some serious sex appeal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pookie.  Er, undercover detective pookie.

Michonne lopping the head off the Frankenstein poster.

Secretly teaching the kids how to use a knife.

Virus mutation.  

Virus Mutation!!  

What killed Violet?  Is it connected to the virus mutating?  

The walkers are nastier, hungrier, more aggressive. 

I LIKED it.


----------



## JWBooth

Tyrese a wuss?
Beth no longer forms personal attachments.
Crazy Clara in the woods, was it real or has Rick's hold on reality slipped a notch.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Slow start, intriguing finish.

Sadly the executive producer said each character is going to get their own story this year. So, more boring Andrea style stories I guess?


----------



## Politico

Jesus make me wait like a year and that's the best they could do?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Am I the only one who enjoyed last night's episode?  

The loon in the woods was a loon, you could tell within a few minutes that she was going to try something on Rick.  She kept was was left of her husband under a blanket.  

Beth not making personal attachments.

Rick blasting music so he doesn't have to hear the walkers.

Tyrese retreating from 'helping' (he doesn't like killing the walkers on the fence, going for runs).

The walker world is taking its toll on them, they are all trying to cope in their own way.  

Tell me the walkers and helicopter crashing through the store ceiling wasn't awesome!?!

Loved when that kid got snagged at the last minute.  You never know in walker world.

Carol and Daryl ... something really going on or just Carol teasing/joking with him?

New makeup artist ... f/x were outstanding, imo.

Totally enjoyed the show.


----------



## Montrovant

Zoom-boing said:


> Am I the only one who enjoyed last night's episode?
> 
> The loon in the woods was a loon, you could tell within a few minutes that she was going to try something on Rick.  She kept was was left of her husband under a blanket.
> 
> Beth not making personal attachments.
> 
> Rick blasting music so he doesn't have to hear the walkers.
> 
> Tyrese retreating from 'helping' (he doesn't like killing the walkers on the fence, going for runs).
> 
> The walker world is taking its toll on them, they are all trying to cope in their own way.
> 
> *Tell me the walkers and helicopter crashing through the store ceiling wasn't awesome!?!*
> 
> Loved when that kid got snagged at the last minute.  You never know in walker world.
> 
> Carol and Daryl ... something really going on or just Carol teasing/joking with him?
> 
> New makeup artist ... f/x were outstanding, imo.
> 
> Totally enjoyed the show.



That wasn't awesome.  Actually, that annoyed the hell out of me.

What,the walkers never happened to wander over that section of the roof before?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Montrovant said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who enjoyed last night's episode?
> 
> The loon in the woods was a loon, you could tell within a few minutes that she was going to try something on Rick.  She kept was was left of her husband under a blanket.
> 
> Beth not making personal attachments.
> 
> Rick blasting music so he doesn't have to hear the walkers.
> 
> Tyrese retreating from 'helping' (he doesn't like killing the walkers on the fence, going for runs).
> 
> The walker world is taking its toll on them, they are all trying to cope in their own way.
> 
> *Tell me the walkers and helicopter crashing through the store ceiling wasn't awesome!?!*
> 
> Loved when that kid got snagged at the last minute.  You never know in walker world.
> 
> Carol and Daryl ... something really going on or just Carol teasing/joking with him?
> 
> New makeup artist ... f/x were outstanding, imo.
> 
> Totally enjoyed the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't awesome.  Actually, that annoyed the hell out of me.
> 
> What,the walkers never happened to wander over that section of the roof before?
Click to expand...


It was awesome!  Especially the first guy who crashed through and was hanging by his guts.  Sure they did, it just hadn't quite rotted out enough until that point.


----------



## Caroljo

Zoom-boing said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who enjoyed last night's episode?
> 
> The loon in the woods was a loon, you could tell within a few minutes that she was going to try something on Rick.  She kept was was left of her husband under a blanket.
> 
> Beth not making personal attachments.
> 
> Rick blasting music so he doesn't have to hear the walkers.
> 
> Tyrese retreating from 'helping' (he doesn't like killing the walkers on the fence, going for runs).
> 
> The walker world is taking its toll on them, they are all trying to cope in their own way.
> 
> *Tell me the walkers and helicopter crashing through the store ceiling wasn't awesome!?!*
> 
> Loved when that kid got snagged at the last minute.  You never know in walker world.
> 
> Carol and Daryl ... something really going on or just Carol teasing/joking with him?
> 
> New makeup artist ... f/x were outstanding, imo.
> 
> Totally enjoyed the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't awesome.  Actually, that annoyed the hell out of me.
> 
> What,the walkers never happened to wander over that section of the roof before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was awesome!  Especially the first guy who crashed through and was hanging by his guts.  Sure they did, it just hadn't quite rotted out enough until that point.
Click to expand...


I really liked it too!  You could tell that woman he found in the woods was loony right from the beginning....creep loony!  

Dam that Karl tho...that kid pisses me off!  But then I gotta remember they've all been through hell and back, having to shoot his own mother and all.  Now that new kid turning right at the end...this is going to be interesting!  Love this show!


----------



## Montrovant

Zoom-boing said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who enjoyed last night's episode?
> 
> The loon in the woods was a loon, you could tell within a few minutes that she was going to try something on Rick.  She kept was was left of her husband under a blanket.
> 
> Beth not making personal attachments.
> 
> Rick blasting music so he doesn't have to hear the walkers.
> 
> Tyrese retreating from 'helping' (he doesn't like killing the walkers on the fence, going for runs).
> 
> The walker world is taking its toll on them, they are all trying to cope in their own way.
> 
> *Tell me the walkers and helicopter crashing through the store ceiling wasn't awesome!?!*
> 
> Loved when that kid got snagged at the last minute.  You never know in walker world.
> 
> Carol and Daryl ... something really going on or just Carol teasing/joking with him?
> 
> New makeup artist ... f/x were outstanding, imo.
> 
> Totally enjoyed the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't awesome.  Actually, that annoyed the hell out of me.
> 
> What,the walkers never happened to wander over that section of the roof before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was awesome!  Especially the first guy who crashed through and was hanging by his guts.  Sure they did, it just hadn't quite rotted out enough until that point.
Click to expand...


I thought it was extremely poorly written.  They should have come up with a better reason for the walkers to fall through the roof just when the group is inside.

Overall I enjoyed the episode well enough.  That particular part bugged me.


----------



## Trajan

spoiler tags..we have them....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Trajan said:


> spoiler tags..we have them....



Sorry but who clicks on a thread BEFORE watching the most recent episode?  Did you think we were going to discuss football?


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> spoiler tags..we have them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but who clicks on a thread BEFORE watching the most recent episode?  Did you think we were going to discuss football?
Click to expand...


I actively avoid any mention of popular shows if I skip watching an episode for a while.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Am I the only one who enjoyed last night's episode?
> 
> The loon in the woods was a loon, you could tell within a few minutes that she was going to try something on Rick.  She kept was was left of her husband under a blanket.
> 
> Beth not making personal attachments.
> 
> Rick blasting music so he doesn't have to hear the walkers.
> 
> Tyrese retreating from 'helping' (he doesn't like killing the walkers on the fence, going for runs).
> 
> The walker world is taking its toll on them, they are all trying to cope in their own way.
> 
> Tell me the walkers and helicopter crashing through the store ceiling wasn't awesome!?!
> 
> Loved when that kid got snagged at the last minute.  You never know in walker world.
> 
> Carol and Daryl ... something really going on or just Carol teasing/joking with him?
> 
> New makeup artist ... f/x were outstanding, imo.
> 
> Totally enjoyed the show.



I enjoyed it and thought the Walkers death from above was cool. Wasn't crazy about the nutjob woman in the forst, but I understand why they did it. 

While I enjoyed it, I thought it wasn't the best way to start out the season. Last seasons beginning was much better. 

I did love how they ended it. 

Was that Beth? I take it they recasted her? I thought the old Beth was pretty good. She looks so young now, guess that works in Carls favor!


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who enjoyed last night's episode?
> 
> The loon in the woods was a loon, you could tell within a few minutes that she was going to try something on Rick.  She kept was was left of her husband under a blanket.
> 
> Beth not making personal attachments.
> 
> Rick blasting music so he doesn't have to hear the walkers.
> 
> Tyrese retreating from 'helping' (he doesn't like killing the walkers on the fence, going for runs).
> 
> The walker world is taking its toll on them, they are all trying to cope in their own way.
> 
> Tell me the walkers and helicopter crashing through the store ceiling wasn't awesome!?!
> 
> Loved when that kid got snagged at the last minute.  You never know in walker world.
> 
> Carol and Daryl ... something really going on or just Carol teasing/joking with him?
> 
> New makeup artist ... f/x were outstanding, imo.
> 
> Totally enjoyed the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it and thought the Walkers death from above was cool. Wasn't crazy about the nutjob woman in the forst, but I understand why they did it.
> 
> While I enjoyed it, I thought it wasn't the best way to start out the season. Last seasons beginning was much better.
> 
> I did love how they ended it.
> 
> Was that Beth? I take it they recasted her? I thought the old Beth was pretty good. She looks so young now, guess that works in Carls favor!
Click to expand...


It's the same actress doing Beth as far as I can tell.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> spoiler tags..we have them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but who clicks on a thread BEFORE watching the most recent episode?  Did you think we were going to discuss football?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actively avoid any mention of popular shows if I skip watching an episode for a while.
Click to expand...


I do the same thing in the movie threads. Had to avoid Startrek for quite awhile.


----------



## Againsheila

Okay, so what killed the pig and the kid?  Were they connected?  Is it airborne now?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Againsheila said:


> Okay, so what killed the pig and the kid?  Were they connected?  Is it airborne now?



Dunno, is The Governor up to something here? I'm clueless. I was expecting a new type of Zombie this year. Then when that woman in the woods showed up I was like OMG only to realize she was just a really dirty psycopath


----------



## JWBooth

Againsheila said:


> Okay, so what killed the pig and the kid?  Were they connected?  Is it airborne now?


Contaminated, half eaten rat tossed into the pen or into the water?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Grampa Murked U said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so what killed the pig and the kid?  Were they connected?  Is it airborne now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, is The Governor up to something here? I'm clueless. *I was expecting a new type of Zombie this year.* Then when that woman in the woods showed up I was like OMG only to realize she was just a really dirty psycopath
Click to expand...


The walkers on the fence seem much more aggressive and nastier.  They are hungry for noms!


----------



## Zoom-boing

This is hilarious!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNxvo8AcpQQ&feature=youtu.be]Honest Trailers - The Walking Dead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

Againsheila said:


> Okay, so what killed the pig and the kid?  Were they connected?  Is it airborne now?



I don't think it was airborne. There could be other culprits that could do it. My guess is the gov or another antagonist did something! However, that kid is going to kill a few peeps before he gets taken out!


----------



## Politico

Why don't they just have someone look at the pig? Like maybe an expert on animals. Someone who possibly went to school. Oh I got it. The freaking veterinarian they have watering the beans!


----------



## RoadVirus

I've got to say...interesting season opener.

*Rick:* Nice to see your tour of Crazytown has concluded. Meeting that loon showed what you could've become had you not snapped back to reality. And i see you've kept your son from becoming a sociopath....well done there.

Who wants to bet the inevitable Walker outbreak inside the prison causes some nasty flashbacks?

*Carol and Daryl:* Will you 2 just stop dancing around and _do it_ already. Good grief.

*Tyreese:* A big guy like you, who had no problems going hand-to-hand with Walkers before is getting chicken? Or is that stress?

*Bob Stookey:* His actions & expressions in the store and afterwards scream PTSD and the re-emergence of Alcoholism. But it'd be no surprise, since he probably saw army buddies die violently during the intial outbreak.

This thing with the dead kid (Patrick?) is interesting. Introducing a virus mutation would be a good subplot. But i was wondering when it would happen. It mutated once (after the intial outbreak, it must've gone airborne, making it possible for everyone to be infected), it could mutate again.

The Walkers outside the fence is also looking like bad news. What could be getting them so worked up? I guess we'll find out.


----------



## PrometheusBound

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



Is that about the GOPers?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Carl's a snitch and the previews show the black dude finally grows a pair. 

This season is starting off with a ...... dud.

Leave the prison already!


----------



## Zoom-boing

I like this season.  Things are actually happening!  Rick seems to be finally coming out of his funk, Carl got his gun back, the whole group needs to make a decision of whether to stay or go, Carol rocks, Daryl rocks, fx are super, eyeball popping fence walker was outstanding!

My daughter thinks Karen and the other burned person dragged their sick butts outside and burned themselves.  Hmmm.  Who was feeding the walkers those rats?  I think it was the odd daughter of the guy who died.  She was naming the walkers.  Then again, maybe the gov is lurking around feeding them?


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> I like this season.  Things are actually happening!  Rick seems to be finally coming out of his funk, Carl got his gun back, the whole group needs to make a decision of whether to stay or go, Carol rocks, Daryl rocks, fx are super, eyeball popping fence walker was outstanding!
> 
> My daughter thinks Karen and the other burned person dragged their sick butts outside and burned themselves.  Hmmm.  Who was feeding the walkers those rats?  I think it was the odd daughter of the guy who died.  She was naming the walkers.  Then again, maybe the gov is lurking around feeding them?



Definitely not the Gov feedng the Walkers per se. I think the gov has an inside person. My bet is it's a Woodbury ex-inhabitant that is mad that Rick and his crew ruined the peaceful life they once had over there and they are seeking revenge and working with the Gov. I also think the same person feeding the walkers and getting them to pile up in one area is the same person that poison people in the jail. Yes I think it's poison not a deadly flu.

My early bet? It's Bob Stookey. He came out of nowhere, could have been recruited by the Gov with promises! I hope I am wrong, but a good bet.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Carl's a snitch and the previews show the black dude finally grows a pair.
> 
> This season is starting off with a ...... dud.
> 
> Leave the prison already!



Actually I think episode 2 was very intense and a real nail-biter! I like the flow and the feel of the initial attack felt very much like the intensity of the big screen. Loved it and it more than made up for a just so-so season opener!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this season.  Things are actually happening!  Rick seems to be finally coming out of his funk, Carl got his gun back, the whole group needs to make a decision of whether to stay or go, Carol rocks, Daryl rocks, fx are super, eyeball popping fence walker was outstanding!
> 
> My daughter thinks Karen and the other burned person dragged their sick butts outside and burned themselves.  Hmmm.  Who was feeding the walkers those rats?  I think it was the odd daughter of the guy who died.  She was naming the walkers.  Then again, maybe the gov is lurking around feeding them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not the Gov feedng the Walkers per se. I think the gov has an inside person. My bet is it's a Woodbury ex-inhabitant that is mad that Rick and his crew ruined the peaceful life they once had over there and they are seeking revenge and working with the Gov. I also think the same person feeding the walkers and getting them to pile up in one area is the same person that poison people in the jail. Yes I think it's poison not a deadly flu.
> 
> My early bet? It's Bob Stookey. He came out of nowhere, could have been recruited by the Gov with promises! I hope I am wrong, but a good bet.
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing about Stookey, hopefully its not him though.


----------



## High_Gravity

Who you think burned the bodies?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carl's a snitch and the previews show the black dude finally grows a pair.
> 
> This season is starting off with a ...... dud.
> 
> Leave the prison already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think episode 2 was very intense and a real nail-biter! I like the flow and the feel of the initial attack felt very much like the intensity of the big screen. Loved it and it more than made up for a just so-so season opener!
Click to expand...


I was bouncing back n forth between the Denver game and TWD. Too excited over Denver loosing to pay much attention


----------



## High_Gravity

I think next weeks episode will be even better.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this season.  Things are actually happening!  Rick seems to be finally coming out of his funk, Carl got his gun back, the whole group needs to make a decision of whether to stay or go, Carol rocks, Daryl rocks, fx are super, eyeball popping fence walker was outstanding!
> 
> My daughter thinks Karen and the other burned person dragged their sick butts outside and burned themselves.  Hmmm.  Who was feeding the walkers those rats?  I think it was the odd daughter of the guy who died.  She was naming the walkers.  Then again, maybe the gov is lurking around feeding them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not the Gov feedng the Walkers per se. I think the gov has an inside person. My bet is it's a Woodbury ex-inhabitant that is mad that Rick and his crew ruined the peaceful life they once had over there and they are seeking revenge and working with the Gov. I also think the same person feeding the walkers and getting them to pile up in one area is the same person that poison people in the jail. Yes I think it's poison not a deadly flu.
> 
> My early bet? It's Bob Stookey. He came out of nowhere, could have been recruited by the Gov with promises! I hope I am wrong, but a good bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about Stookey, hopefully its not him though.
Click to expand...


I like his character as a army med (if that is what he really is) and loved the actor from the wire, so I am rooting for him. He is the obvious choice, but I think that might be too predictable. They have gone the predictable route before with doctor killing the Walkers in Woodbury, but most of the time not.

I think it could be someone who we haven't seen yet or it could be one of those girls who were naming the Walkers.

In the comic (reading from wiki), they have Tomas (Thomas) as a guy that seemed good up front, but was psycho. He created havoc, raped and murdered Beth and was just a bad guy. Tomas was killed before he created or did any of that. I am thinking they might keep that storyline, but transfer it to a different villian! Too early to know who yet.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I think next weeks episode will be even better.



I think so also. Sasha is an awesome character, best new addition. Better than Tyreese at this point. Daryl is still #1, but #2 is up for grabs between Rick, Herschel, Sasha, Maggie and Glen


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think next weeks episode will be even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so also. Sasha is an awesome character, best new addition. Better than Tyreese at this point. Daryl is still #1, but #2 is up for grabs between Rick, Herschel, Sasha, Maggie and Glen
Click to expand...


My favorite guy on there now is Stookey, I like the ex Military guys theres not many of them left, I can't wait for Sgt Aberham Ford to show up, I love his character on Southland.







Whats up with that voice on the radio though?


----------



## Politico

High_Gravity said:


> I think next weeks episode will be even better.


Wel duh. Anything above totally sucks is better.


----------



## cereal_killer

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think next weeks episode will be even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so also. Sasha is an awesome character, best new addition. Better than Tyreese at this point. Daryl is still #1, but #2 is up for grabs between Rick, Herschel, Sasha, Maggie and Glen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite guy on there now is Stookey, I like the ex Military guys theres not many of them left, I can't wait for Sgt Aberham Ford to show up, I love his character on Southland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with that voice on the radio though?
Click to expand...

This guy doesn't know how to hold a gun or get into a proper shooting stance. So much is wrong with this pic. Actors playing (ex) military personnel need to do their homework.

I think the little girl (one who was going to put a knife into her dads head) is the one feeding the walkers.


----------



## High_Gravity

cereal_killer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so also. Sasha is an awesome character, best new addition. Better than Tyreese at this point. Daryl is still #1, but #2 is up for grabs between Rick, Herschel, Sasha, Maggie and Glen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite guy on there now is Stookey, I like the ex Military guys theres not many of them left, I can't wait for Sgt Aberham Ford to show up, I love his character on Southland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with that voice on the radio though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy doesn't know how to hold a gun or get into a proper shooting stance. So much is wrong with this pic. Actors playing (ex) military personnel need to do their homework.
> 
> I think the little girl (one who was going to put a knife into her dads head) is the one feeding the walkers.
Click to expand...


This guy has been playing a cop for years on Southland too smh.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think next weeks episode will be even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so also. Sasha is an awesome character, best new addition. Better than Tyreese at this point. Daryl is still #1, but #2 is up for grabs between Rick, Herschel, Sasha, Maggie and Glen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite guy on there now is Stookey, I like the ex Military guys theres not many of them left, I can't wait for Sgt Aberham Ford to show up, I love his character on Southland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with that voice on the radio though?
Click to expand...


Just read about his character on wiki! Sounds like a bad ass!
http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Sgt._Abraham_Ford_(Comic_Series)


----------



## Zoom-boing

cereal_killer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so also. Sasha is an awesome character, best new addition. Better than Tyreese at this point. Daryl is still #1, but #2 is up for grabs between Rick, Herschel, Sasha, Maggie and Glen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite guy on there now is Stookey, I like the ex Military guys theres not many of them left, I can't wait for Sgt Aberham Ford to show up, I love his character on Southland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with that voice on the radio though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy doesn't know how to hold a gun or get into a proper shooting stance. So much is wrong with this pic. Actors playing (ex) military personnel need to do their homework.
> 
> *I think the little girl (one who was going to put a knife into her dads head) is the one feeding the walkers.*
Click to expand...


Me too.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Anyone see the preview that showed the HUNDREDS of zombies on the road? Makes me want to play dead rising 3 NOW


----------



## JWBooth

Grampa Murked U said:


> Anyone see the preview that showed the HUNDREDS of zombies on the road? Makes me want to play dead rising 3 NOW


Saw it.....Damn!


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> Anyone see the preview that showed the HUNDREDS of zombies on the road? Makes me want to play dead rising 3 NOW



I think Rick or Daryl beats up Tyrese next week, his eye is swollen shut in that car.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see the preview that showed the HUNDREDS of zombies on the road? Makes me want to play dead rising 3 NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rick or Daryl beats up Tyrese next week, his eye is swollen shut in that car.
Click to expand...


Could be a combo of a few. Tyrese is a big boy!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see the preview that showed the HUNDREDS of zombies on the road? Makes me want to play dead rising 3 NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rick or Daryl beats up Tyrese next week, his eye is swollen shut in that car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be a combo of a few. Tyrese is a big boy!
Click to expand...


In the previews it looks like Rick has him on the ground though.


----------



## GHook93

I thought it was the best of the season. Good fight scene between Tick and Tyrese. Good moving a telling story (the plague in the prison). Good acting esp by Tyrese. Great character development in most of the character, esp Carol, Herschel and Tyrese.

Of course the Walker scenes with Carol were great and swarp around the car. I thought it was cool that the car got stuck in ran-over walkers (not mud) - Never use back wheel drive cars!

I called Tyreese surviving. First, they created the clip SPECIFICALLY for the previews. It appears Tyreese is a goner, but some how survives. Second, it only happened in episode 3. They waited 3 seasons to introduce the beloved character they aren't killing him off that quick. Anyways glad he survived.

Carol killing the Karen (called death in my dead pool) and David got passed me. I didn't see that one prior to the episode. When Carol show freaked out by Tyreese coming over to her and then her angry outburst when he left clued me in. Good twist. I wonder how that will play out. 

It's becoming obvious who is feeding the Walkers? The little girl whose Dad died in the Walker attack. But obvious isn't always the right choice on this show.

After a so-so premier, after S4 E3, it's obvious Walking Dead hasn't lost a thing!

The Walking Dead Recap: Season 4, Episode 3 ? 'Isolation' | Access Hollywood


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> I thought it was the best of the season. Good fight scene between Tick and Tyrese. Good moving a telling story (the plague in the prison). Good acting esp by Tyrese. Great character development in most of the character, esp Carol, Herschel and Tyrese.
> 
> Of course the Walker scenes with Carol were great and swarp around the car. I thought it was cool that the car got stuck in ran-over walkers (not mud) - Never use back wheel drive cars!
> 
> I called Tyreese surviving. First, they created the clip SPECIFICALLY for the previews. It appears Tyreese is a goner, but some how survives. Second, it only happened in episode 3. They waited 3 seasons to introduce the beloved character they aren't killing him off that quick. Anyways glad he survived.
> 
> Carol killing the Karen (called death in my dead pool) and David got passed me. I didn't see that one prior to the episode. When Carol show freaked out by Tyreese coming over to her and then her angry outburst when he left clued me in. Good twist. I wonder how that will play out.
> 
> It's becoming obvious who is feeding the Walkers? The little girl whose Dad died in the Walker attack. But obvious isn't always the right choice on this show.
> 
> After a so-so premier, after S4 E3, it's obvious Walking Dead hasn't lost a thing!
> 
> The Walking Dead Recap: Season 4, Episode 3 ? 'Isolation' | Access Hollywood



How is Tyreese going to react to Carol killing Karen and Danny? if he's as mad as this episode he's liable to bash her head in!


----------



## JWBooth

Now that he knows, does Rick tell, or does he keep investigating?


----------



## GHook93

JWBooth said:


> Now that he knows, does Rick tell, or does he keep investigating?



That is the question! Best bet might be framing someone from the quarantine that already turned or is dead. Then it bites them in the ass, like all TV shows do.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the best of the season. Good fight scene between Tick and Tyrese. Good moving a telling story (the plague in the prison). Good acting esp by Tyrese. Great character development in most of the character, esp Carol, Herschel and Tyrese.
> 
> Of course the Walker scenes with Carol were great and swarp around the car. I thought it was cool that the car got stuck in ran-over walkers (not mud) - Never use back wheel drive cars!
> 
> I called Tyreese surviving. First, they created the clip SPECIFICALLY for the previews. It appears Tyreese is a goner, but some how survives. Second, it only happened in episode 3. They waited 3 seasons to introduce the beloved character they aren't killing him off that quick. Anyways glad he survived.
> 
> Carol killing the Karen (called death in my dead pool) and David got passed me. I didn't see that one prior to the episode. When Carol show freaked out by Tyreese coming over to her and then her angry outburst when he left clued me in. Good twist. I wonder how that will play out.
> 
> It's becoming obvious who is feeding the Walkers? The little girl whose Dad died in the Walker attack. But obvious isn't always the right choice on this show.
> 
> After a so-so premier, after S4 E3, it's obvious Walking Dead hasn't lost a thing!
> 
> The Walking Dead Recap: Season 4, Episode 3 ? 'Isolation' | Access Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Tyreese going to react to Carol killing Karen and Danny? if he's as mad as this episode he's liable to bash her head in!
Click to expand...


I agree it will be an interesting turn of events. It's killable offense. Very stupid on her part. Not sure how they handle it or make it up to the Ty. Ty is needed muscle!


----------



## GHook93

Sasha - I say 70/30 she lives. I just have a feeling.
Glen- 90/10, I don't think they kill him yet. However, there is always that chance.
The Doctor (forgot his name) - 30/70 He will be the big loss.
Little Girl of the sisters - 40/60, killing kids happens on this show, but killing another kid this quickly, might be too much kid killing too quickly.

Not sure who else


----------



## GHook93

So far how am I doing!



GHook93 said:


> Can't wait, WD is only 4 LONG days away!!!
> 
> Living 90%+
> Rick - Main character in comic and show.
> Carl - Can't see them offing a kid.
> Daryl - Fan favorite. No need to off him yet.
> Michonne - Fan Favorite and someone who I think they will have stick around
> Glenn and Maggie - Favorite couple, can't see them going. Got sick coulc be a shocker of a death.
> Judith: They aren't killing a baby
> 
> Most Likely Live: 50-90%
> Tyreese: The previews don't look promising for his character, but that is usually the point. They brought in a fan favorite late in the series (much to the anger of comic fans), I don't think he will go that soon.
> Bob Stookey - He seems to be in a lot of the premiers, I think he lives. The only Woodbury holdover that does!
> Carol - I think they are making her the survivalist character! Bad move against Tyreese girl might be her undoing!
> 
> More likely Dead: 20-50%
> Beth - I had her as a goner last season, but she made not sure she is that lucky this time.
> The Governor - He was supposed to be a one season villain, made it to a 2nd season. Can't see him making it to a third. This doesn't seem like the type of comic were the villain keeps making it to fight again. Not like Batman
> Hershel - Changed my view on his living. I think he gets off'ed by the Gov.
> Morgan - He is a great character, but I don't think the actor has the time to do WD, so they might bring him back to off him. I hope not. The actor is great and so is the character.
> 
> Dead - <19%
> Sasha - Was there ever a doubt she goes? She seems like a good character so I hope I'm wrong. Don't think she will die in the sick bay, but her time is limited
> Karen - Don't see her making it passed the tiny part she had in season 3. Called it!
> Martinez - Helping the gov isn't a good long-term health plan.
> Shumpert - The governor hitchman with less lines, he isn't making it to season 5
> Zack - A character brought in to become Walker food. Called it!
> Woodbury Holdovers - I say they call become Walker food or Gov target practice. All but Bob Stookey that is.  OK too easy to call, but man are they getting wacked much quicker than I thought. They could be down to the original group in no time.
> The Doctor - He is the main casaulty in the sick bay


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the best of the season. Good fight scene between Tick and Tyrese. Good moving a telling story (the plague in the prison). Good acting esp by Tyrese. Great character development in most of the character, esp Carol, Herschel and Tyrese.
> 
> Of course the Walker scenes with Carol were great and swarp around the car. I thought it was cool that the car got stuck in ran-over walkers (not mud) - Never use back wheel drive cars!
> 
> I called Tyreese surviving. First, they created the clip SPECIFICALLY for the previews. It appears Tyreese is a goner, but some how survives. Second, it only happened in episode 3. They waited 3 seasons to introduce the beloved character they aren't killing him off that quick. Anyways glad he survived.
> 
> Carol killing the Karen (called death in my dead pool) and David got passed me. I didn't see that one prior to the episode. When Carol show freaked out by Tyreese coming over to her and then her angry outburst when he left clued me in. Good twist. I wonder how that will play out.
> 
> It's becoming obvious who is feeding the Walkers? The little girl whose Dad died in the Walker attack. But obvious isn't always the right choice on this show.
> 
> After a so-so premier, after S4 E3, it's obvious Walking Dead hasn't lost a thing!
> 
> The Walking Dead Recap: Season 4, Episode 3 ? 'Isolation' | Access Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Tyreese going to react to Carol killing Karen and Danny? if he's as mad as this episode he's liable to bash her head in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree it will be an interesting turn of events. It's killable offense. Very stupid on her part. Not sure how they handle it or make it up to the Ty. Ty is needed muscle!
Click to expand...


I know, If Tyreese finds out Carol is finished, got to blame this on somebody else.


----------



## Politico

If he wants to keep things under control he can't tell him. That's if he makes it back. He is the token black guy after all.


----------



## High_Gravity

Politico said:


> If he wants to keep things under control he can't tell him. That's if he makes it back. He is the token black guy after all.



They have Tyreese now, and Bob Stookey, I want both of them to live.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Carol should be tried by her peers. Just like that kid they sentenced to death on the farm. Her sentence should be excommunication. Murder within the group can not be tolerated.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> Carol should be tried by her peers. Just like that kid they sentenced to death on the farm. Her sentence should be excommunication. Murder within the group can not be tolerated.



This is unchartered territory right here.


----------



## Politico

And not part of the script lol.


----------



## GHook93

Politico said:


> If he wants to keep things under control he can't tell him. That's if he makes it back. He is the token black guy after all.



They have Stookey, Tyreese, Michonne and Sasha. Not to mention Shumpert is alive witht he gov somewhere. And Morgan it probably out there somewhere.


----------



## Trajan

folks, can we please keep politics out of the thread, please?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I called it. Carol gone.

For the record it feels like this is turning into a soap opera with occasional zombie cut scenes


----------



## Caroljo

Grampa Murked U said:


> I called it. Carol gone.
> 
> For the record it feels like this is turning into a soap opera with occasional zombie cut scenes



I think she'll be back, at some time.  She can't just go away and we don't know what happens to her.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Caroljo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it. Carol gone.
> 
> For the record it feels like this is turning into a soap opera with occasional zombie cut scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll be back, at some time.  She can't just go away and we don't know what happens to her.....
Click to expand...


I just ment gone from the prison, not necessarily the show. She couldn't stay there or a full on civil war would have occurred within their group ending with her death. Looks like the group may still fracture however as Darryl was attached to her.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it. Carol gone.
> 
> For the record it feels like this is turning into a soap opera with occasional zombie cut scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll be back, at some time.  She can't just go away and we don't know what happens to her.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just ment gone from the prison, not necessarily the show. She couldn't stay there or a full on civil war would have occurred within their group ending with her death. Looks like the group may still fracture however as Darryl was attached to her.
Click to expand...


Yup, I don't think Tyreese will necessarily be happy either he wanted whoever did this handed to him.


----------



## High_Gravity

Whats up with Stookey risking his life for booze? sweet Jesus!


----------



## GHook93

Caroljo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it. Carol gone.
> 
> For the record it feels like this is turning into a soap opera with occasional zombie cut scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll be back, at some time.  She can't just go away and we don't know what happens to her.....
Click to expand...


She will be back sooner rather than later. My bet is this. Carl freaks out and says he is looking for her. Daryl has the same thoughts. Michonne is also on board to bring her back. 

Rick tells the group what happened including Tyreese. Ty is pissed, but Sasha talks sense into him and he also agrees to help find (not kill her). 

I predict she is gone for 3 episodes before finding her way back to the group.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll be back, at some time.  She can't just go away and we don't know what happens to her.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ment gone from the prison, not necessarily the show. She couldn't stay there or a full on civil war would have occurred within their group ending with her death. Looks like the group may still fracture however as Darryl was attached to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I don't think Tyreese will necessarily be happy either he wanted whoever did this handed to him.
Click to expand...


Yea, but he had a lot of respect for Carol and rules do change. If you see in the flashback, Karen looked in pretty bad shape. She would have turned soon.


----------



## High_Gravity

Any chance Carol runs into the Governor? and would she want to come back after Rick just basically threw her into the streets?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Did anyone watch The Talking Dead after the show?  Chris Jericho (frmr WWE guy) was on (they have different guests each week) and had some great insights/takes on what happened.  They also do a 'in memorandum' to the walkers killed and they show the kills in slo mo.  Sooo worth the watch.

If Carol had gone back to the prison, a divide would have happened with some on her side, some on Rick's side.  However, even though she isn't going back if Rick tells everyone the truth that she killed Karen and the other guy I think there will still be division among the group.  Some will say it wasn't his call, some will understand and side with Carol, some will say Rick did the right thing.  This will cause a huge drift between Daryl and Rick, imo.  Personally I don't think it was his call, she should have gone back.  Then again, Tyreese probably would have whacked her so maybe Rick did Carol a favor.  I certainly don't think we've seen the last of her. 

Rick hasn't fully acclimated to walker world, certainly not to the extent that Carol has. In order for Carol to survive in this world, she's cut off most (all?) of her emotions.  She told that little girl to fight the fear and one day, you find that you've changed.  She didn't want that kid calling her 'mom'.  There are sparks between her and Daryl but nothing has happened.  She finds that to survive she has to emotionally isolate herself otherwise, she will end up hurt or even dead.  Don't hesitate, keep your knife at the ready, don't give in to the fear, run as fast as you can.

Rick isn't at that place, he may never be.  He still wakes up and thinks Lori will be there making God-awful pancakes.  Cop Rick still exists ... cop Rick says you don't just kill people, that that's wrong.  Yeah, he killed Shane but Shane had turned and he had no choice.  They didn't kill Jim (season one) after he'd been bit.  Didn't they just leave him by the side of the road?  Flash forward to Andrea and they whacked her after she'd been bitten.  With Karen and the other guy being sick ... was killing them the right call? I don't know if Carol made the right call or not killing those two.  She was trying to save lives by stopping the spread of the flu.  

The guy with the bottle of booze?  He's an addict ...  I can see why he'd want to fall back into that and drown out the noise when it got quiet.  Cripes, I'm not much of a drinker but I might start if I lived in that world.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Did anyone watch The Talking Dead after the show?  Chris Jericho (frmr WWE guy) was on (they have different guests each week) and had some great insights/takes on what happened.  They also do a 'in memorandum' to the walkers killed and they show the kills in slo mo.  Sooo worth the watch.
> 
> If Carol had gone back to the prison, a divide would have happened with some on her side, some on Rick's side.  However, even though she isn't going back if Rick tells everyone the truth that she killed Karen and the other guy I think there will still be division among the group.  Some will say it wasn't his call, some will understand and side with Carol, some will say Rick did the right thing.  This will cause a huge drift between Daryl and Rick, imo.  Personally I don't think it was his call, she should have gone back.  Then again, Tyreese probably would have whacked her so maybe Rick did Carol a favor.  I certainly don't think we've seen the last of her.
> 
> Rick hasn't fully acclimated to walker world, certainly not to the extent that Carol has. In order for Carol to survive in this world, she's cut off most (all?) of her emotions.  She told that little girl to fight the fear and one day, you find that you've changed.  She didn't want that kid calling her 'mom'.  There are sparks between her and Daryl but nothing has happened.  She finds that to survive she has to emotionally isolate herself otherwise, she will end up hurt or even dead.  Don't hesitate, keep your knife at the ready, don't give in to the fear, run as fast as you can.
> 
> Rick isn't at that place, he may never be.  He still wakes up and thinks Lori will be there making God-awful pancakes.  Cop Rick still exists ... cop Rick says you don't just kill people, that that's wrong.  Yeah, he killed Shane but Shane had turned and he had no choice.  They didn't kill Jim (season one) after he'd been bit.  Didn't they just leave him by the side of the road?  Flash forward to Andrea and they whacked her after she'd been bitten.  With Karen and the other guy being sick ... was killing them the right call? I don't know if Carol made the right call or not killing those two.  She was trying to save lives by stopping the spread of the flu.
> 
> The guy with the bottle of booze?  He's an addict ...  I can see why he'd want to fall back into that and drown out the noise when it got quiet.  Cripes, I'm not much of a drinker but I might start if I lived in that world.



I think Rick is wrong and I think that will be apparent to Tyreese eventually. Didn't Maggie say they had the rule, we don't let our people turn. That's why they killed Andrea, that is why Mag shot Oscar when he was dying. Etc.

Rick also has a lot of nerve. He did stab Shane. Shane was pushing Rick, but in the end he stabbed him and he got off the hook for it. Rick also tommahawk chopped Tomas. Yes that guy was bad news and no one would have blamed him for it, but he still did it unilaterally!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch The Talking Dead after the show?  Chris Jericho (frmr WWE guy) was on (they have different guests each week) and had some great insights/takes on what happened.  They also do a 'in memorandum' to the walkers killed and they show the kills in slo mo.  Sooo worth the watch.
> 
> If Carol had gone back to the prison, a divide would have happened with some on her side, some on Rick's side.  However, even though she isn't going back if Rick tells everyone the truth that she killed Karen and the other guy I think there will still be division among the group.  Some will say it wasn't his call, some will understand and side with Carol, some will say Rick did the right thing.  This will cause a huge drift between Daryl and Rick, imo.  Personally I don't think it was his call, she should have gone back.  Then again, Tyreese probably would have whacked her so maybe Rick did Carol a favor.  I certainly don't think we've seen the last of her.
> 
> Rick hasn't fully acclimated to walker world, certainly not to the extent that Carol has. In order for Carol to survive in this world, she's cut off most (all?) of her emotions.  She told that little girl to fight the fear and one day, you find that you've changed.  She didn't want that kid calling her 'mom'.  There are sparks between her and Daryl but nothing has happened.  She finds that to survive she has to emotionally isolate herself otherwise, she will end up hurt or even dead.  Don't hesitate, keep your knife at the ready, don't give in to the fear, run as fast as you can.
> 
> Rick isn't at that place, he may never be.  He still wakes up and thinks Lori will be there making God-awful pancakes.  Cop Rick still exists ... cop Rick says you don't just kill people, that that's wrong.  Yeah, he killed Shane but Shane had turned and he had no choice.  They didn't kill Jim (season one) after he'd been bit.  Didn't they just leave him by the side of the road?  Flash forward to Andrea and they whacked her after she'd been bitten.  With Karen and the other guy being sick ... was killing them the right call? I don't know if Carol made the right call or not killing those two.  She was trying to save lives by stopping the spread of the flu.
> 
> The guy with the bottle of booze?  He's an addict ...  I can see why he'd want to fall back into that and drown out the noise when it got quiet.  Cripes, I'm not much of a drinker but I might start if I lived in that world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rick is wrong and I think that will be apparent to Tyreese eventually. Didn't Maggie say they had the rule, we don't let our people turn. That's why they killed Andrea, that is why Mag shot Oscar when he was dying. Etc.
> 
> Rick also has a lot of nerve. He did stab Shane. Shane was pushing Rick, but in the end he stabbed him and he got off the hook for it. Rick also tommahawk chopped Tomas. Yes that guy was bad news and no one would have blamed him for it, but he still did it unilaterally!
Click to expand...


Dude, he had to kill Shane. Shane drew a gun on him, that was going to go down eventually.


----------



## Montrovant

Whether Carol returns may have nothing to do with the show's story.  It's always possible the actor decided to call it quits for some reason.

If not, I agree, we'll see her again.

I don't understand saying the show is turning into a soap opera.  Have you seen a soap opera?  Not the same thing!  

You can't have a show that's just constantly killing zombies.  You'd never maintain a large audience.  There needs to be plenty of human relations elements involved.  That's all that's going on, they are showing what goes on in the group.  Yes, zombie apocalypse; but they have been dealing with it for years now.  It's nothing new.  At this point, most people will have adapted to the current world and still find a way to have relationships, fall in love, get in fights, etc.  

And there's still plenty of zombie killing.


----------



## GHook93




----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Whether Carol returns may have nothing to do with the show's story.  It's always possible the actor decided to call it quits for some reason.
> 
> If not, I agree, we'll see her again.


Nope she is still there. She will be part of a bigger story or cross story like Andrea was. I believe she will meet up with Abraham, Eugene and Rosita. Abraham was reportly at comic-con. 



Montrovant said:


> I don't understand saying the show is turning into a soap opera.  Have you seen a soap opera?  Not the same thing!


Some people just like mindless action and killing. They don't realize that without downtime and character development, the mindless action gets dull and boring.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch The Talking Dead after the show?  Chris Jericho (frmr WWE guy) was on (they have different guests each week) and had some great insights/takes on what happened.  They also do a 'in memorandum' to the walkers killed and they show the kills in slo mo.  Sooo worth the watch.
> 
> If Carol had gone back to the prison, a divide would have happened with some on her side, some on Rick's side.  However, even though she isn't going back if Rick tells everyone the truth that she killed Karen and the other guy I think there will still be division among the group.  Some will say it wasn't his call, some will understand and side with Carol, some will say Rick did the right thing.  This will cause a huge drift between Daryl and Rick, imo.  Personally I don't think it was his call, she should have gone back.  Then again, Tyreese probably would have whacked her so maybe Rick did Carol a favor.  I certainly don't think we've seen the last of her.
> 
> Rick hasn't fully acclimated to walker world, certainly not to the extent that Carol has. In order for Carol to survive in this world, she's cut off most (all?) of her emotions.  She told that little girl to fight the fear and one day, you find that you've changed.  She didn't want that kid calling her 'mom'.  There are sparks between her and Daryl but nothing has happened.  She finds that to survive she has to emotionally isolate herself otherwise, she will end up hurt or even dead.  Don't hesitate, keep your knife at the ready, don't give in to the fear, run as fast as you can.
> 
> Rick isn't at that place, he may never be.  He still wakes up and thinks Lori will be there making God-awful pancakes.  Cop Rick still exists ... cop Rick says you don't just kill people, that that's wrong.  Yeah, he killed Shane but Shane had turned and he had no choice.  They didn't kill Jim (season one) after he'd been bit.  Didn't they just leave him by the side of the road?  Flash forward to Andrea and they whacked her after she'd been bitten.  With Karen and the other guy being sick ... was killing them the right call? I don't know if Carol made the right call or not killing those two.  She was trying to save lives by stopping the spread of the flu.
> 
> The guy with the bottle of booze?  He's an addict ...  I can see why he'd want to fall back into that and drown out the noise when it got quiet.  Cripes, I'm not much of a drinker but I might start if I lived in that world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rick is wrong and I think that will be apparent to Tyreese eventually. Didn't Maggie say they had the rule, we don't let our people turn. That's why they killed Andrea, that is why Mag shot Oscar when he was dying. Etc.
> 
> Rick also has a lot of nerve. He did stab Shane. Shane was pushing Rick, but in the end he stabbed him and he got off the hook for it. Rick also tommahawk chopped Tomas. Yes that guy was bad news and no one would have blamed him for it, but he still did it unilaterally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, he had to kill Shane. Shane drew a gun on him, that was going to go down eventually.
Click to expand...


I thought it calmed down at that point and then Rick stabbed him. I didn't think Rick was wrong, he had to do what he had to do.


----------



## GHook93

They never saw each other. Other than the patch she wouldn't know what he looked like or his name. He surely won't know who she is.

Could they cross pathes and not know about it? That would be an interesting development.

I am looking forward to him popping up again.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether Carol returns may have nothing to do with the show's story.  It's always possible the actor decided to call it quits for some reason.
> 
> If not, I agree, we'll see her again.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope she is still there. She will be part of a bigger story or cross story like Andrea was. I believe she will meet up with Abraham, Eugene and Rosita. Abraham was reportly at comic-con.
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand saying the show is turning into a soap opera.  Have you seen a soap opera?  Not the same thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people just like mindless action and killing. They don't realize that without downtime and character development, the mindless action gets dull and boring.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.  Character creation does not require the show to focus so heavily on one or two characters. That's why Andrea turned into such an unliked character. 

Watching Rick and Carol debate the morality of allowing strangers to help for 20 minutes straight was boring as hell. Besides that who in their right mind would turn down help in a zombie outbreak.

and as I stated before they need to leave the prison. The ascetics of the area make for dull repetitive tv.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> They never saw each other. Other than the patch she wouldn't know what he looked like or his name. He surely won't know who she is.
> 
> Could they cross pathes and not know about it? That would be an interesting development.
> 
> I am looking forward to him popping up again.



Thats what I was thinking about last night, they never saw each other. That would be nuts if if they ran into each other and she joined with them.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether Carol returns may have nothing to do with the show's story.  It's always possible the actor decided to call it quits for some reason.
> 
> If not, I agree, we'll see her again.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope she is still there. She will be part of a bigger story or cross story like Andrea was. I believe she will meet up with Abraham, Eugene and Rosita. Abraham was reportly at comic-con.
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand saying the show is turning into a soap opera.  Have you seen a soap opera?  Not the same thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people just like mindless action and killing. They don't realize that without downtime and character development, the mindless action gets dull and boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Character creation does not require the show to focus so heavily on one or two characters. That's why Andrea turned into such an unliked character.
> 
> Watching Rick and Carol debate the morality of allowing strangers to help for 20 minutes straight was boring as hell. Besides that who in their right mind would turn down help in a zombie outbreak.
> 
> and as I stated before they need to leave the prison. The ascetics of the area make for dull repetitive tv.
Click to expand...


Questions of morality are going to be difficult in this kind of situation.  Of course they will take time to go over, and maybe they will be gone over again later.

Andrea was unliked because her character was annoying.  Focusing on her so much was bad because she was annoying, she wasn't annoying because of the focus.

Have you actually watched the show?  How can you possibly ask who would turn down help after seeing what's gone on in this show, what's going on in the show right now?  Trust is NOT high in the world of the Walking Dead.

Leaving the prison would not make sense at this point.  Just leaving would be incredibly stupid.  They need to come up with some plausible reason to move on if they want to get them out.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Montrovant said:


> Leaving the prison would not make sense at this point.  Just leaving would be incredibly stupid.  They need to come up with some plausible reason to move on if they want to get them out.




I think they've been showing the plausible reason for a couple of episodes and that is the weakening of the fence.  Mini-herd pressure is causing the outer fence to fail and the shoring they have done with logs will only do so much - it's not a permanent repair.

They are either going to have to decide on one of the following options:

(a) an orderly withdrawal from the prison,

(b) an emergency withdrawal from the prison, or

(c) having the fence fail and being trapped inside the prison.​




Disclaimer: I haven't read the graphic novels, so I have no idea how it will play out.

>>>>


----------



## Trajan

so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope she is still there. She will be part of a bigger story or cross story like Andrea was. I believe she will meet up with Abraham, Eugene and Rosita. Abraham was reportly at comic-con.
> 
> 
> Some people just like mindless action and killing. They don't realize that without downtime and character development, the mindless action gets dull and boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Character creation does not require the show to focus so heavily on one or two characters. That's why Andrea turned into such an unliked character.
> 
> Watching Rick and Carol debate the morality of allowing strangers to help for 20 minutes straight was boring as hell. Besides that who in their right mind would turn down help in a zombie outbreak.
> 
> and as I stated before they need to leave the prison. The ascetics of the area make for dull repetitive tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questions of morality are going to be difficult in this kind of situation.  Of course they will take time to go over, and maybe they will be gone over again later.
> 
> Andrea was unliked because her character was annoying.  Focusing on her so much was bad because she was annoying, she wasn't annoying because of the focus.
> 
> Have you actually watched the show?  How can you possibly ask who would turn down help after seeing what's gone on in this show, what's going on in the show right now?  Trust is NOT high in the world of the Walking Dead.
> 
> Leaving the prison would not make sense at this point.  Just leaving would be incredibly stupid.  They need to come up with some plausible reason to move on if they want to get them out.
Click to expand...


More nonsense.

The prison is a death trap waiting to be sprung. 

Yes I've seen every episode.

Trust had NOTHING to do with letting a couple kids search for meds and food in town.

You take this shit too serious. It's a show about a ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE. Not CS I Miami or whatever other garbage passes for TV these days


----------



## Politico

That prison is about the stupidest place to hang out. But it is a tv show and not very well written. In real life people can't go five minutes without Twitter. They would want to know what is going on. These folks aren't even bothering to set up a radio to monitor? Sorry that's not how humans are wired.


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?



Originals?


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Nonsense.  Character creation does not require the show to focus so heavily on one or two characters. That's why Andrea turned into such an unliked character.


The concentrated on Andrea last season, because they wanted to introduce Woodbury!  Her character didn't get annoying because of the airtime. It got annoying because of her boneheaded decisions. I personally didn't mind the character, but not overly missing her either. 



Grampa Murked U said:


> Watching Rick and Carol debate the morality of allowing strangers to help for 20 minutes straight was boring as hell. Besides that who in their right mind would turn down help in a zombie outbreak.


I liked the moral dilemma. Rick went back to not truthing people as much, which isn't the most unwise decision. When there are no laws and their is anarchy, you have to be careful who you trust. People can come to you with open arms, when they really have a knife behind their back!




Grampa Murked U said:


> and as I stated before they need to leave the prison. The ascetics of the area make for dull repetitive tv.


I disagree! I like the story at the prison. So far I enjoy this season and enjoy the storyline.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They never saw each other. Other than the patch she wouldn't know what he looked like or his name. He surely won't know who she is.
> 
> Could they cross pathes and not know about it? That would be an interesting development.
> 
> I am looking forward to him popping up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I was thinking about last night, they never saw each other. That would be nuts if if they ran into each other and she joined with them.
Click to expand...


Rick almost foreshadowed it, when he stated they wouldn't know what you had done. She might not want to tell the group where she is from (because she won't want them to leave her and try to join a stable place like the prison).


----------



## GHook93

Trajan said:


> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?



Rick, Carl, Glen, Daryl and Carol. They rest died off. From season two, Herschel, Maggie, Judith and Beth. From season 3 Michonne, Sasha and Tyreese.

They have killed off a ton of characters.


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick, Carl, Glen, Daryl and Carol. They rest died off. From season two, Herschel, Maggie, Judith and Beth. From season 3 Michonne, Sasha and Tyreese.
> 
> They have killed off a ton of characters.
Click to expand...


This is the weakness of a show about a Zombie Apocolypse.



But as long as the survivors continue to be Hawt Chics that wear tight, sweaty t-shirts, it will hold the audience attention.






Is anyone else amazed that very few fat, ugly people are survivors? Where did all the Wal-Mart Patrons go? Pimply-faced teens?


----------



## Againsheila

Trajan said:


> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?



Rick and Carl and Glen and Daryl?


----------



## Againsheila

Samson said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick, Carl, Glen, Daryl and Carol. They rest died off. From season two, Herschel, Maggie, Judith and Beth. From season 3 Michonne, Sasha and Tyreese.
> 
> They have killed off a ton of characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the weakness of a show about a Zombie Apocolypse.
> 
> 
> 
> But as long as the survivors continue to be Hawt Chics that wear tight, sweaty t-shirts, it will hold the audience attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else amazed that very few fat, ugly people are survivors? Where did all the Wal-Mart Patrons go? Pimply-faced teens?
Click to expand...


It seems to me, once you lose power, and have to be on the run, the ones out of shape are going to be the first to go.  I say this knowing I'm gonna be one of the first to go.


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?



That's not really an "off question."

A really off question would be why there are no Gay Survivors.

Apparently, the Queer population is doesn't survive a Zombie Apocolypse.

Sorry Abikersailor.....


----------



## Againsheila

Samson said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really an "off question."
> 
> A really off question would be why there are no Gay Survivors.
> 
> Apparently, the Queer population is doesn't survive a Zombie Apocolypse.
> 
> Sorry Abikersailor.....
Click to expand...


How do you know?  How do you know Daryl's not gay?  Just askin....


----------



## Samson

Againsheila said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick, Carl, Glen, Daryl and Carol. They rest died off. From season two, Herschel, Maggie, Judith and Beth. From season 3 Michonne, Sasha and Tyreese.
> 
> They have killed off a ton of characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the weakness of a show about a Zombie Apocolypse.
> 
> 
> 
> But as long as the survivors continue to be Hawt Chics that wear tight, sweaty t-shirts, it will hold the audience attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else amazed that very few fat, ugly people are survivors? Where did all the Wal-Mart Patrons go? Pimply-faced teens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me, once you lose power, and have to be on the run, the ones out of shape are going to be the first to go.  I say this knowing I'm gonna be one of the first to go.
Click to expand...


Well, true, but aren't there any fast and ugly people?


----------



## Samson

Againsheila said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really an "off question."
> 
> A really off question would be why there are no Gay Survivors.
> 
> Apparently, the Queer population is doesn't survive a Zombie Apocolypse.
> 
> Sorry Abikersailor.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  How do you know Daryl's not gay?  Just askin....
Click to expand...


Because if he was queer then the network would have written it into the story line like they have every other series....but give them time.


----------



## Montrovant

Samson said:


> Well, true, but aren't there any fast and ugly people?



Some of the survivors have been less than beautiful.  The main cast does tend toward the aesthetically pleasing, it's true.  Kind of hard to avoid in television or movies.


----------



## Trajan

GHook93 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick, Carl, Glen, Daryl and Carol. They rest died off. From season two, Herschel, Maggie, Judith and Beth. From season 3 Michonne, Sasha and Tyreese.
> 
> They have killed off a ton of characters.
Click to expand...


thx G... I was thinking of the season 1 folks......to me they be da OG's....


----------



## Samson

Montrovant said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true, but aren't there any fast and ugly people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the survivors have been less than beautiful.  The main cast does tend toward the aesthetically pleasing, it's true.  Kind of hard to avoid in television or movies.
Click to expand...



I'm not complaining, in fact, I understand next season features an enclave of Victoria's Secret Models that Survive on a Secuded Beach:


----------



## Againsheila

Samson said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true, but aren't there any fast and ugly people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the survivors have been less than beautiful.  The main cast does tend toward the aesthetically pleasing, it's true.  Kind of hard to avoid in television or movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining, in fact, I understand next season features an enclave of Victoria's Secret Models that Survive on a Secuded Beach:
Click to expand...


no, the Chippendales...


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick, Carl, Glen, Daryl and Carol. They rest died off. From season two, Herschel, Maggie, Judith and Beth. From season 3 Michonne, Sasha and Tyreese.
> 
> They have killed off a ton of characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the weakness of a show about a Zombie Apocolypse.
> 
> 
> 
> But as long as the survivors continue to be Hawt Chics that wear tight, sweaty t-shirts, it will hold the audience attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else amazed that very few fat, ugly people are survivors? Where did all the Wal-Mart Patrons go? Pimply-faced teens?
Click to expand...


She is so damn hot.


----------



## Montrovant

So The Walking Dead, season 5 : Victoria's Chippendale's Secrets?  

At least they aren't as terrible as a lot of shows about letting the cast look dirty.  I really hate to see a post-apocalyptic kind of show where everyone is squeaky clean and the women are clearly wearing normal make-up.


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> Is anyone else amazed that very few fat, ugly people are survivors? Where did all the Wal-Mart Patrons go? Pimply-faced teens?



Did you not see zombieland. Rule # something: Stay physically fit. The fatties are always the first to go. Makes sense, less stamnia, less speed, less agility, less ability to climb, always hungry!


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true, but aren't there any fast and ugly people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the survivors have been less than beautiful.  The main cast does tend toward the aesthetically pleasing, it's true.  Kind of hard to avoid in television or movies.
Click to expand...


TDog was over-weight, remember Otis (Shane made him a human happy meal), the Mexican family from season one (that left the group to go in a different direction) had a round father, Carol's husband wasn't skinny, and remember the fat ass that Rick killed in the bar going after a drunk Herschel in season 2. 

There are fatties!


----------



## GHook93

Trajan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, just an off question, how many 'originals' are left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick, Carl, Glen, Daryl and Carol. They rest died off. From season two, Herschel, Maggie, Judith and Beth. From season 3 Michonne, Sasha and Tyreese.
> 
> They have killed off a ton of characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thx G... I was thinking of the season 1 folks......to me they be da OG's....
Click to expand...


I forgot on  - Morgan! Not sure if we will see him again, but I hope so.

I wonder if they will ever bring back the Mexican family that decided to depart from the group and go their own direction at the end of season 1.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true, but aren't there any fast and ugly people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the survivors have been less than beautiful.  The main cast does tend toward the aesthetically pleasing, it's true.  Kind of hard to avoid in television or movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TDog was over-weight, remember Otis (Shane made him a human happy meal), the Mexican family from season one (that left the group to go in a different direction) had a round father, Carol's husband wasn't skinny, and remember the fat ass that Rick killed in the bar going after a drunk Herschel in season 2.
> 
> There are fatties!
Click to expand...


Dude lol, all those guys you named are dead. T Dog was more husky than fat, like a football player build.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Montrovant said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true, but aren't there any fast and ugly people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the survivors have been less than beautiful.  The main cast does tend toward the aesthetically pleasing, it's true.  Kind of hard to avoid in television or movies.
Click to expand...


Shit I thought the same thing when Glen stumbled across an attractive and FIT perfectly good white woman


----------



## JWBooth

Carl is quite the warrior, survives another episode, and HE is baaaaack.
Pretty good episode.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Totally loved tonight's episode!  The walkers crashing through the fence then again through the interior fence had me on the edge of my seat, just like the first episode when Rick rode his horse into Atlanta and rounded the corner only to encounter a wall of walkers.  Excellent!

Carl ... finally! Rick is seeing that Carl is not the same 10 year old kid he was just a few years ago.  Well done.  Herschel had to finally buck up and kill him some walkers.  I was glad to see him so affected by it all, weeping in the cell when it was all over.  I liked that he hasn't lost his emotions and humanity.  

Seriously thought Glenn died after they intubated him. Whew!  

WHAT is with Daryl's hair?? Don't like it.  Too dark, too 'done', too emo.  Will his head explode when he finds out that Rick sent Carol on her merry way?

The Gov looks like he is far off the deep end.  Can't wait till next week.

Oh, the dogs eating that walker by the road...are animals immune to the walker virus?


----------



## Truthseeker1

Most zombie themed romps are just an excuse for gratuitous gore and violence and are just plain boring. Zero plot, lousy acting and often the cheesiest FX are the hallmark of these time wasters.
This series is different; gore aplenty, but solid acting and a decent plot. The story is actually a study of interpersonal relationships under the most dire circumstances concievable. The zombies aren't necessarily the central theme. I look forward to every episode.


----------



## Politico

Edge of your seat? It was stupid as ever. You're supposed to shoot the walkers BEFORE they bust the fence down not after.


----------



## Caroljo

I loved the show too!  I wonder if Daryl will try to go out and find Carol?????    We all knew the Gov would show up sometime....can't wait for next week either!!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Politico said:


> Edge of your seat? It was stupid as ever. You're supposed to shoot the walkers BEFORE they bust the fence down not after.



They had to go get the guns first and the walkers broke down the fence while they were getting them.  Besides, how boring to shoot them through the fence ... much more suspenseful they way they did it.  It was a great episode!


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> Sasha - I say 70/30 she lives. I just have a feeling.
> Glen- 90/10, I don't think they kill him yet. However, there is always that chance.
> The Doctor (forgot his name) - 30/70 He will be the big loss.
> Little Girl of the sisters - 60/4-, killing kids happens on this show, but killing another kid this quickly, might be too much kid killing too quickly.
> 
> Not sure who else



4 for 4


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I told you guys the prison was a death trap. 

Fun episode....

GOVE IS BACK


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Totally loved tonight's episode!  The walkers crashing through the fence then again through the interior fence had me on the edge of my seat, just like the first episode when Rick rode his horse into Atlanta and rounded the corner only to encounter a wall of walkers.  Excellent!
> 
> Carl ... finally! Rick is seeing that Carl is not the same 10 year old kid he was just a few years ago.  Well done.  Herschel had to finally buck up and kill him some walkers.  I was glad to see him so affected by it all, weeping in the cell when it was all over.  I liked that he hasn't lost his emotions and humanity.
> 
> Seriously thought Glenn died after they intubated him. Whew!
> 
> WHAT is with Daryl's hair?? Don't like it.  Too dark, too 'done', too emo.  Will his head explode when he finds out that Rick sent Carol on her merry way?
> 
> The Gov looks like he is far off the deep end.  Can't wait till next week.
> 
> Oh, the dogs eating that walker by the road...are animals immune to the walker virus?



I agree great episode. I was on the edge in the prison cell scene. They really did that killer flu epidemic well. The Gov pan out at the end of the episode was awesome. I still don't think he is the Walker feeder, but I think he is leading walkers to the prison. 

Animals seem to be immune.


----------



## GHook93

Politico said:


> Edge of your seat? It was stupid as ever. You're supposed to shoot the walkers BEFORE they bust the fence down not after.



First, bullets are not that plentiful, so you must conserve. Second.I agree they should better try to reenforce the fence, but at this point they have an epidemic on hand! they sould try to wall up the fence and use some more of the nifty traps Morgan showed Rick!

The episode was a masterpiece and far from stupid. Easy to say from the sidelines what should be done!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

They done need to fix the fence. They need to find a smaller more defensible location. Say a small town bank or jail. Large facilities have too many points of entry to defend. They also need to thin their ranks of dead weight.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> They done need to fix the fence. They need to find a smaller more defensible location. Say a small town bank or jail. Large facilities have too many points of entry to defend. They also need to thin their ranks of dead weight.



Yea, but it has fenced in farm land! You need to grow food somehow. Svanging only is good for so many years!

I say reenforce the fences with Wood, steel and brick! Set up Morgan like booby traps. Have more people on watches in the watch towers. Everyone works no one fucks around!


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They done need to fix the fence. They need to find a smaller more defensible location. Say a small town bank or jail. Large facilities have too many points of entry to defend. They also need to thin their ranks of dead weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but it has fenced in farm land! You need to grow food somehow. Svanging only is good for so many years!
> 
> I say reenforce the fences with Wood, steel and brick! Set up Morgan like booby traps. Have more people on watches in the watch towers. Everyone works no one fucks around!
Click to expand...


Locate a trac hoe and dig a moat.


----------



## JWBooth

The way the camera shots were isolating the faces of the horde as Rick and Carl were taking them out, I expected some kind of recognisable surprise, one wearing an eye patch or Carol, something along those lines.


----------



## GHook93

JWBooth said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> They done need to fix the fence. They need to find a smaller more defensible location. Say a small town bank or jail. Large facilities have too many points of entry to defend. They also need to thin their ranks of dead weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but it has fenced in farm land! You need to grow food somehow. Svanging only is good for so many years!
> 
> I say reenforce the fences with Wood, steel and brick! Set up Morgan like booby traps. Have more people on watches in the watch towers. Everyone works no one fucks around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Locate a trac hoe and dig a moat.
Click to expand...


They should definitely start digging a hole around the troubled area that the Walkers keep knocking down. 

Have a hold and then perodically set the trapped walkers in the hole around the perimeter on fire!


----------



## Politico

GHook93 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edge of your seat? It was stupid as ever. You're supposed to shoot the walkers BEFORE they bust the fence down not after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, bullets are not that plentiful, so you must conserve. Second.I agree they should better try to reenforce the fence, but at this point they have an epidemic on hand! they sould try to wall up the fence and use some more of the nifty traps Morgan showed Rick!
> 
> The episode was a masterpiece and far from stupid. Easy to say from the sidelines what should be done!
Click to expand...


Between the stuff from the town and Morgan they have a huge arsenal that's not the problem. And the whole thread is from the sidelines.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The prison is an ideal place to make a stand for all the reasons mentioned: there's room to farm and you still can make the perimeter a Kursk for the walkers with 800 yards of traps prior to reaching the fences. Have to cut down and move massive amount to trees and a backhoe is an excellent idea

Long term goals: locate Humvees,  gasoline and diesel fuel, ammo, livestock and whoever was broadcasting


----------



## High_Gravity

CrusaderFrank said:


> The prison is an ideal place to make a stand for all the reasons mentioned: there's room to farm and you still can make the perimeter a Kursk for the walkers with 800 yards of traps prior to reaching the fences. Have to cut down and move massive amount to trees and a backhoe is an excellent idea
> 
> Long term goals: locate Humvees,  gasoline and diesel fuel, ammo, livestock and whoever was broadcasting



The prison is an ideal place especially if you have women, children, eldery etc etc you have to try your hardest to keep it going.


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> The prison is an ideal place to make a stand for all the reasons mentioned: there's room to farm and you still can make the perimeter a Kursk for the walkers with 800 yards of traps prior to reaching the fences. Have to cut down and move massive amount to trees and a backhoe is an excellent idea
> 
> Long term goals: locate Humvees,  gasoline and diesel fuel, ammo, livestock and whoever was broadcasting



Yep, it has large fenced in land for farming. It has generators. It has larg protective walls on most sides. It had many close quarter rooms. It has an infirmatory, cafeteria, gym, basketball court etc. It has watch towers all along the perimeter. There is a stream outside for fresh water and it still can be used for plumbing. They have woods all around for building supplies and fire wood. Heck they have a ton of metal bar they can and should used to strengthen the perimeter!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

They need to police the perimeter like they were Marines, they need to rebuild the prison like they were SeaBees, they need to clean the place up like they were samurais


----------



## JWBooth

The governor, somewhat humbled, could pass for human.


----------



## Caroljo

JWBooth said:


> The governor, somewhat humbled, could pass for human.



Yes! This episode was awesome.....that little girl has stolen his heart, and he really does have one!


----------



## JWBooth

Caroljo said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The governor, somewhat humbled, could pass for human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! This episode was awesome.....that little girl has stolen his heart, and he really does have one!
Click to expand...


This week, next week...who knows now that he has fallen in with some of the old gang.


----------



## TNHarley

something is going to happen and we will see the gov again
remember, last week he gave an awful stare to the prison. and he was alone. probably..
he is not done
I will be convinced when he sharpens michones sword


----------



## GHook93

Caroljo said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The governor, somewhat humbled, could pass for human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! This episode was awesome.....that little girl has stolen his heart, and he really does have one!
Click to expand...


Great backstory episode to fill in the blanks on the Governor. Loved it. Interesting, the TV show takes a much different view on him then what I hear the comic did. First, he is not pure evil in any way shape or form. He lacks morals at times, but not really that much different than Rick. He is vengeful no doubt, but he believe his little girl was murdered, so his outrage could be understandable. 

I look forward to next week.


----------



## ClosedCaption

I don't know if there is a debate on whether the prison is a good spot or not but remember when their group was a lot smaller and they were moving from house to house during the winter?

I'll take the prison over uncertainty any day


----------



## High_Gravity

Last nights episode was amazing, I can't believe Martinez and the Bowman took off and left the Governor!


----------



## WorldWatcher

ClosedCaption said:


> I don't know if there is a debate on whether the prison is a good spot or not but remember when their group was a lot smaller and they were moving from house to house during the winter?
> 
> I'll take the prison over uncertainty any day




A prison isn't a bad idea.  However the metal fencing is an issue.  Over the winter they should ( I know 20/20 hindsight) re-enforced it.  Cinderblock retaining wall around the outside to keep herd pressure off.


This is a prison just about 10 miles from where I grew up.  Now there are some walls.  I don't remember exactly, but them babies are 2-3 stories of solid stone.  









>>>>


----------



## JWBooth

A leopard cannot change his spots, nor can the Governor.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Oh look. We get to watch last season all over again. Governor vs Ricks group part deux


Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Im also gonna say that imo tonights episode was written very poorly. 

What kind of "tough guy" or wannabe "leader" sits idly by and listens to someone tell them they killed part of their group then demands their obedience?  
So he sat and played along, fine. That makes sense but to then follow the Governor AFTER the gun is not pointed at you rather than shooting him on sight the first chance he gets.

Then you have the part with the dude telling one of the only women around to stfu. Like, really? Thats not gonna get you laid by the only piece of ass in 100 miles. 

Also we're supposed to believe that the new camp who saw the governor as weak & meek when he first joined are going to rally behind him as their leader only a few days later? Yeah right

Then you have the fact that the script writers gave away the entire episode and what was going to happen because of all the flash backs in the first few minutes.


----------



## Politico

Weak weak weak weak weak.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Well, we all knew the gov would be back and that he is still off his rocker.  We've already had this scenario so yeah, I was hoping things would take a different turn.   Next week is the mid-season finale (probably it will come back early spring).  Some favs will get the axe for sure.  Will Carol come back 'in the nick of time' to help?  Could be.


----------



## GHook93

JWBooth said:


> A leopard cannot change his spots, nor can the Governor.



Yep, he switched back to villian quick. I didn't see the Martinez ending coming. What a horrible way to go!


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Oh look. We get to watch last season all over again. Governor vs Ricks group part deux
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzz



Well they never quite finished that beef! This time the score is higher. Last time the soft Woodbury residents had Woodbury to fall back on, which was a much better place then the prison. They were going there seeking revenge not salvation. This time a much more hardened group is coming back with a TANK and seeking salvation. They have a very poorly protected camp and need a better one. This time it will be a much more bloody and interesting war. Who lives and who dies! I love where this season is going!


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Im also gonna say that imo tonights episode was written very poorly.


Wow you have too high of standards, i thought the writing was brilliant.



Grampa Murked U said:


> What kind of "tough guy" or wannabe "leader" sits idly by and listens to someone tell them they killed part of their group then demands their obedience?
> So he sat and played along, fine. That makes sense but to then follow the Governor AFTER the gun is not pointed at you rather than shooting him on sight the first chance he gets.


He is not a wantabe leader, rather he is a classic No 2. He wants to follow someone strong. He saw the Gov was strong and knew what to do. He saw Pete as weak and the Gov pointed that out quickly!




Grampa Murked U said:


> Then you have the part with the dude telling one of the only women around to stfu. Like, really? Thats not gonna get you laid by the only piece of ass in 100 miles.
> 
> Also we're supposed to believe that the new camp who saw the governor as weak & meek when he first joined are going to rally behind him as their leader only a few days later? Yeah right
> 
> Then you have the fact that the script writers gave away the entire episode and what was going to happen because of all the flash backs in the first few minutes.



In zombieland priorities change. Getting ass takes a back seat to surviving.


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> A leopard cannot change his spots, nor can the Governor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he switched back to villian quick. I didn't see the Martinez ending coming. What a horrible way to go!
Click to expand...


There can be only one.


----------



## GHook93

*Rick's group causalties:*
Michone - They have already shown us that they will depart from the comic when they killed off Sophia and Andrea (both who are alive and well in the comic from wiki posts at least). Michone is FAR from a fan favorite, as she is in the comic. In fact, I would say people see her close to annoying like they saw Andrea. I give her a 60% chance of being off'ed.

Sasha - Seems like a logical choice to be killed off. 70%

Herschel - He has one leg and doesn't make it in the comic book from wiki posts. He will be the tragic loss. 

Cooley - I think that is his name (new black guy from the Wire). I was brought in to be killed.

*Gov Causalties:*
Half the gov new group.
Gov new #2
Gov new GF, her sister and sister's lover


*Rick's Survivors:*
Maggie and Glenn - The power couple
Tyreese - I know he was supposed to die from in the comic, but I think they swap him for Michonne.
Rick and Carl - Obvious
Beth - I think she survives and takes the sophia character from the comic's role.
Twin girls and Judith - I can't see them killing kids or a baby.
Carol - Lucky she got booted? Meets up with Abraham, Rosita and Eugene, could she be the Rick clan savior? Methink.
Daryl - Might be the universal fan fav. No one they kill him yet.

*Gov Survivors:*
Governor - I think it isn't known if he survives, but I think he will. Fans love him to much. Best antagonist on TV.


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> *Rick's group causalties:*
> Michone - They have already shown us that they will depart from the comic when they killed off Sophia and Andrea (both who are alive and well in the comic from wiki posts at least). Michone is FAR from a fan favorite, as she is in the comic. In fact, I would say people see her close to annoying like they saw Andrea. I give her a 60% chance of being off'ed.
> 
> Sasha - Seems like a logical choice to be killed off. 70%
> 
> Herschel - He has one leg and doesn't make it in the comic book from wiki posts. He will be the tragic loss.
> 
> Cooley - I think that is his name (new black guy from the Wire). I was brought in to be killed.
> 
> *Gov Causalties:*
> Half the gov new group.
> Gov new #2
> Gov new GF, her sister and sister's lover
> 
> 
> *Rick's Survivors:*
> Maggie and Glenn - The power couple
> Tyreese - I know he was supposed to die from in the comic, but I think they swap him for Michonne.
> Rick and Carl - Obvious
> Beth - I think she survives and takes the sophia character from the comic's role.
> Twin girls and Judith - I can't see them killing kids or a baby.
> Carol - Lucky she got booted? Meets up with Abraham, Rosita and Eugene, could she be the Rick clan savior? Methink.
> Daryl - Might be the universal fan fav. No one they kill him yet.
> 
> *Gov Survivors:*
> Governor - I think it isn't known if he survives, but I think he will. Fans love him to much. Best antagonist on TV.



Daryl has a big enough fan base to stay around no matter what. Kill him and half the audience quits right then and there. The rest would drift off a little at a time. I think they could kill Judith, Carl, and Beth in the attack and keep their audience. Daryl? Nope.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Yeah, I was thinking the Herschel might get it.  Possibly Maggie too.  Would hope they wouldn't off Carl or Judith.  I like Michonne a lot, hope she sticks around.  Also hope that the gov gets it once and for all.


----------



## JWBooth

Zoom-boing said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the Herschel might get it.  Possibly Maggie too.  Would hope they wouldn't off Carl or Judith.  I like Michonne a lot, hope she sticks around.  Also hope that the gov gets it once and for all.



I think he will be around for a good long time. As if the zombie hoard isnt enough to keep folks looking over their shoulders forever.


----------



## GHook93

JWBooth said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rick's group causalties:*
> Michone - They have already shown us that they will depart from the comic when they killed off Sophia and Andrea (both who are alive and well in the comic from wiki posts at least). Michone is FAR from a fan favorite, as she is in the comic. In fact, I would say people see her close to annoying like they saw Andrea. I give her a 60% chance of being off'ed.
> 
> Sasha - Seems like a logical choice to be killed off. 70%
> 
> Herschel - He has one leg and doesn't make it in the comic book from wiki posts. He will be the tragic loss.
> 
> Cooley - I think that is his name (new black guy from the Wire). I was brought in to be killed.
> 
> *Gov Causalties:*
> Half the gov new group.
> Gov new #2
> Gov new GF, her sister and sister's lover
> 
> 
> *Rick's Survivors:*
> Maggie and Glenn - The power couple
> Tyreese - I know he was supposed to die from in the comic, but I think they swap him for Michonne.
> Rick and Carl - Obvious
> Beth - I think she survives and takes the sophia character from the comic's role.
> Twin girls and Judith - I can't see them killing kids or a baby.
> Carol - Lucky she got booted? Meets up with Abraham, Rosita and Eugene, could she be the Rick clan savior? Methink.
> Daryl - Might be the universal fan fav. No one they kill him yet.
> 
> *Gov Survivors:*
> Governor - I think it isn't known if he survives, but I think he will. Fans love him to much. Best antagonist on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl has a big enough fan base to stay around no matter what. Kill him and half the audience quits right then and there. The rest would drift off a little at a time. I think they could kill Judith, Carl, and Beth in the attack and keep their audience. Daryl? Nope.
Click to expand...


Daryl, Rick and Carl are as safe as they come. Killing kids is taboo, but they did it before they could do it again. However, a baby getting killed? I just can't see that. I know they kill her in the comic, but I can't see them doing that in this case!


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the Herschel might get it.  Possibly Maggie too.  Would hope they wouldn't off Carl or Judith.  I like Michonne a lot, hope she sticks around.  Also hope that the gov gets it once and for all.



Michonne is indifferent to me. She was hyped up so much and I don't think she lived up to it. I think she is going to be the shock death that departs from the comic. 

Tyreese on the other hand has lived up to the hype. I think he will be the shock survivor that all the comic book geeks think will bite the dust in the assault!


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl, Rick and Carl are as safe as they come. Killing kids is taboo, but they did it before they could do it again. However, a baby getting killed? I just can't see that. I know they kill her in the comic, but I can't see them doing that in this case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be curious to see how they handle an infant that turned. I can see the casting call now....
Click to expand...


----------



## armada

I'm sick of these governor episodes show is quite slower than before,  :sly:


----------



## GHook93

armada said:


> I'm sick of these governor episodes show is quite slower than before,  :sly:



As I said before, a show that is all action and no character development, get boring and dull quick. I think the last two episodes with the gov  (and it has only been TWO episodes) were magnificient. You almost thought, the Gov was a decent guy and then all of sudden they showed his evil, yet charasimatic side. They showed how he got to the crazied look governor in that preview. 

Also just imagine how stupid it would have been if they had the governor just show up with another large crew and a tank without a background story. The background stroy was told in TWO episodes. Just two episodes, much less than the half season for Andrea saga. 

Don't worry though, I think your action and blood lust will be filled with the Gov Gang vs Prison gang scene.


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of these governor episodes show is quite slower than before,  :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, a show that is all action and no character development, get boring and dull quick. I think the last two episodes with the gov  (and it has only been TWO episodes) were magnificient. You almost thought, the Gov was a decent guy and then all of sudden they showed his evil, yet charasimatic side. They showed how he got to the crazied look governor in that preview.
> 
> Also just imagine how stupid it would have been if they had the governor just show up with another large crew and a tank without a background story. The background stroy was told in TWO episodes. Just two episodes, much less than the half season for Andrea saga.
> 
> Don't worry though, I think your action and blood lust will be filled with the Gov Gang vs Prison gang scene.
Click to expand...


Jim Jones meets the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## High_Gravity

That tank can blow some serious holes in the prison, its going to be ON!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> That tank can blow some serious holes in the prison, its going to be ON!



yep, can't wait!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im also gonna say that imo tonights episode was written very poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you have too high of standards, i thought the writing was brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of "tough guy" or wannabe "leader" sits idly by and listens to someone tell them they killed part of their group then demands their obedience?
> So he sat and played along, fine. That makes sense but to then follow the Governor AFTER the gun is not pointed at you rather than shooting him on sight the first chance he gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not a wantabe leader, rather he is a classic No 2. He wants to follow someone strong. He saw the Gov was strong and knew what to do. He saw Pete as weak and the Gov pointed that out quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have the part with the dude telling one of the only women around to stfu. Like, really? Thats not gonna get you laid by the only piece of ass in 100 miles.
> 
> Also we're supposed to believe that the new camp who saw the governor as weak & meek when he first joined are going to rally behind him as their leader only a few days later? Yeah right
> 
> Then you have the fact that the script writers gave away the entire episode and what was going to happen because of all the flash backs in the first few minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In zombieland priorities change. Getting ass takes a back seat to surviving.
Click to expand...


You're getting too old if you think getting laid takes a back seat to anything lol


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im also gonna say that imo tonights episode was written very poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you have too high of standards, i thought the writing was brilliant.
> 
> 
> He is not a wantabe leader, rather he is a classic No 2. He wants to follow someone strong. He saw the Gov was strong and knew what to do. He saw Pete as weak and the Gov pointed that out quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have the part with the dude telling one of the only women around to stfu. Like, really? Thats not gonna get you laid by the only piece of ass in 100 miles.
> 
> Also we're supposed to believe that the new camp who saw the governor as weak & meek when he first joined are going to rally behind him as their leader only a few days later? Yeah right
> 
> Then you have the fact that the script writers gave away the entire episode and what was going to happen because of all the flash backs in the first few minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In zombieland priorities change. Getting ass takes a back seat to surviving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're getting too old if you think getting laid takes a back seat to anything lol
Click to expand...


Maybe the Tank operator is already getting strange from someone else at the camp and could care less.


----------



## Politico

High writing standards lol. A 12 year old could write a better script.


----------



## Montrovant

A couple of things.

First, who knows if that tank is functional after all this time, if they have the fuel for it, if it's armed?  Will they even be able to get it to the prison from where they are?  I wouldn't just assume they are going to blow the prison open with the tank, and that's not even taking into account the question of if the camp members would agree to it.

It appears that the sister (I forgot her name) is gay, if Mitch knew that it makes sense that he wouldn't care about the possibility of getting laid with her.

If this does turn out to be nothing more than Prison vs Woodbury part 2 I'm going to be disappointed.  I'd like to see something new introduced rather than rehashing the same old stuff.


----------



## JWBooth

wow


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Glad the governors story line is dead. Hated to see the old man go. TOLD YOU THE PRISON WAS A DEATH TRAP. Gonna be multiple story lines now as the group is split up. Think its bullshit that we waited near a year for this season and now we have to wait 2 to 3 months for the other half of the season.


----------



## Zoom-boing

omG!!  It was just kinda humming along and I was thinking "hey, where's the big mid-season finale stuff"  when BAM! the last 15 mins started.  Excellent!  I knew Hershel was going to get it but man oh man, what a nasty way to go.  Scott Wilson (who plays Hershel) was on The Talking Dead.  He said Hershel was smiling at the end, right before his neck got sliced, because he was always trying to get Rick to see a different side to situations and when Rick said to the Gov that they could all live together at the prison, that they could make it work, he (Hershel) knew that he had gotten through to Rick, that Rick had learned what Hershel was trying to teach him.

I love, love, love that Michonne doesnn't say more than half a dozen words then comes in and totally nails the gov!  So glad she didn't kill him, just left him to be eaten.  Too bad Meghan's mom put a bullet in his head.  

Daryl.Is.Awesome!  Using the walker as cover, oh so casually running by and stuffing the tank with whatever that was and thwup! arrow right into Mitch's heart (Kirk Acevedo, who played Mitch, also played Charlie in Fringe).  

And the kids!  Yay for Carol for teaching them to fight and for that little odd girl (I think she's the one who has been feeding the walkers the rats).  Good for her for grabbing some weapons and for all the kids fighting back.

Does anyone believe that Judith is dead?  I don't.  Someone grabbed her out of the car seat and she is safe ... somewhere.  Maybe Maggie got her.  Poor Maggie and Beth ... watching Hershel get whacked like that.  Yeesh.

Only two months before it's back.  Not too long of a wait.


----------



## Montrovant

I still don't like the tank being part of this.  I just find it unlikely that a fucktard like Mitch would have been able to keep it in working condition after so long.  I would think something like that requires a lot of maintenance.

I'm also glad the governor story didn't drag on.  Unfortunately, in making it short, they made it pretty damned silly.  All of those people following him?  I get that he's supposed to be a very charismatic leader, able to get people to follow him, but you just don't see it with this new group.  Especially after he decides to behead Herschel right in front of them.

I also question the ability of most of those people to hold their own in that fight.  I got the impression that group wasn't filled with the best fighters, minus a few people.

Run down the fences with your vehicles?  Really, that's your plan?  Blow holes in the walls with the tank?  Hell, Rick just told you why that's a terrible idea, but here these idiots go, doing it anyway!  I can actually see that happening, but it doesn't make it less moronic. 

I'm guessing Judith is alive, but it's possible they just didn't want to show graphic baby death.  I won't believe she's gone until they confirm it somehow, though.

I was surprised Meghan died like she did.  Part of keeping the governor story short again, I guess.

Dammit Maggie, let him lie there and suffer!  Don't finish him!

There were plenty of issues, but they still put together a good dramatic episode for the break.


----------



## Politico

I can't take anymore of this stupid stuff for a while. Thank God it is the break.


----------



## Montrovant

Politico said:


> I can't take anymore of this stupid stuff for a while. Thank God it is the break.



If it's so stupid, but you keep watching......


----------



## High_Gravity

Politico said:


> I can't take anymore of this stupid stuff for a while. Thank God it is the break.



You love the show, you watch it every week and you are not going anywhere.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Montrovant said:


> I still don't like the tank being part of this.  I just find it unlikely that a fucktard like Mitch would have been able to keep it in working condition after so long.  I would think something like that requires a lot of maintenance.
> 
> I'm also glad the governor story didn't drag on.  Unfortunately, in making it short, they made it pretty damned silly.  All of those people following him?  I get that he's supposed to be a very charismatic leader, able to get people to follow him, but you just don't see it with this new group.  Especially after he decides to behead Herschel right in front of them.
> 
> I also question the ability of most of those people to hold their own in that fight.  I got the impression that group wasn't filled with the best fighters, minus a few people.
> 
> Run down the fences with your vehicles?  Really, that's your plan?  Blow holes in the walls with the tank?  Hell, Rick just told you why that's a terrible idea, but here these idiots go, doing it anyway!  I can actually see that happening, but it doesn't make it less moronic.
> 
> I'm guessing Judith is alive, but it's possible they just didn't want to show graphic baby death.  I won't believe she's gone until they confirm it somehow, though.
> 
> I was surprised Meghan died like she did.  Part of keeping the governor story short again, I guess.
> 
> Dammit Maggie, let him lie there and suffer!  Don't finish him!
> 
> There were plenty of issues, but they still put together a good dramatic episode for the break.



Did Maggie shoot the gov?  I thought it was Meghan's mom but wasn't pay much attention, was yelling too much for whoever it was to NOT shoot him.  Let him suffer and get eaten by teh biters.

I totally agree about the tank.  When the gov was talking to Rick I said 'there's no way he'll drive the tank through the fence because ... what's the point?  Why take over the prison if you cant secure it?'  Two minutes later he's driving the tank through the fence.  Like, duhhhh.  

The whole gov storyline was lame, imo.  Yeah, yeah they didn't finish him off last season but so much of this season wasn't about him, just a few episodes then all of a sudden the gov decides to go after Rick and the prison.  Glad that's over and am also glad they're leaving the prison (presumably).  The story needs to move along.

I can't imagine that they'd have the baby eaten up.  I think somebody grabbed her and ran and she's ok.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't like the tank being part of this.  I just find it unlikely that a fucktard like Mitch would have been able to keep it in working condition after so long.  I would think something like that requires a lot of maintenance.
> 
> I'm also glad the governor story didn't drag on.  Unfortunately, in making it short, they made it pretty damned silly.  All of those people following him?  I get that he's supposed to be a very charismatic leader, able to get people to follow him, but you just don't see it with this new group.  Especially after he decides to behead Herschel right in front of them.
> 
> I also question the ability of most of those people to hold their own in that fight.  I got the impression that group wasn't filled with the best fighters, minus a few people.
> 
> Run down the fences with your vehicles?  Really, that's your plan?  Blow holes in the walls with the tank?  Hell, Rick just told you why that's a terrible idea, but here these idiots go, doing it anyway!  I can actually see that happening, but it doesn't make it less moronic.
> 
> I'm guessing Judith is alive, but it's possible they just didn't want to show graphic baby death.  I won't believe she's gone until they confirm it somehow, though.
> 
> I was surprised Meghan died like she did.  Part of keeping the governor story short again, I guess.
> 
> Dammit Maggie, let him lie there and suffer!  Don't finish him!
> 
> There were plenty of issues, but they still put together a good dramatic episode for the break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Maggie shoot the gov?  I thought it was Meghan's mom but wasn't pay much attention, was yelling too much for whoever it was to NOT shoot him.  Let him suffer and get eaten by teh biters.
> 
> I totally agree about the tank.  When the gov was talking to Rick I said 'there's no way he'll drive the tank through the fence because ... what's the point?  Why take over the prison if you cant secure it?'  Two minutes later he's driving the tank through the fence.  Like, duhhhh.
> 
> The whole gov storyline was lame, imo.  Yeah, yeah they didn't finish him off last season but so much of this season wasn't about him, just a few episodes then all of a sudden the gov decides to go after Rick and the prison.  Glad that's over and am also glad they're leaving the prison (presumably).  The story needs to move along.
> 
> I can't imagine that they'd have the baby eaten up.  I think somebody grabbed her and ran and she's ok.
Click to expand...


I think for the Governor killing the people in the prison was more of a priority than securing it, I am pretty sure it was Lilly that killed him not Maggie.


----------



## High_Gravity

I guess in the second half we will see the introductions of Sgt Aberham Ford and other new characters.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Politico said:


> I can't take anymore of this stupid stuff for a while. Thank God it is the break.



Why watch it then?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I stopped reading the comics after this point so I'm not sure what happens next. They need to find God, they should have a prophet because if that's all that's left of the human race Im rooting for the cockroaches to take over


----------



## ClosedCaption

The Governor is a dirtbag.  Led those people to death for no reason other than his own revenge but played the entire time like it wasn't about revenge at all


----------



## High_Gravity

ClosedCaption said:


> The Governor is a dirtbag.  Led those people to death for no reason other than his own revenge but played the entire time like it wasn't about revenge at all



He is very convincing though, in the real world he would make a damn fine Senator.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> omG!!  It was just kinda humming along and I was thinking "hey, where's the big mid-season finale stuff"  when BAM! the last 15 mins started.  Excellent!  I knew Hershel was going to get it but man oh man, what a nasty way to go.  Scott Wilson (who plays Hershel) was on The Talking Dead.  He said Hershel was smiling at the end, right before his neck got sliced, because he was always trying to get Rick to see a different side to situations and when Rick said to the Gov that they could all live together at the prison, that they could make it work, he (Hershel) knew that he had gotten through to Rick, that Rick had learned what Hershel was trying to teach him.
> 
> I love, love, love that Michonne doesnn't say more than half a dozen words then comes in and totally nails the gov!  So glad she didn't kill him, just left him to be eaten.  Too bad Meghan's mom put a bullet in his head.
> 
> Daryl.Is.Awesome!  Using the walker as cover, oh so casually running by and stuffing the tank with whatever that was and thwup! arrow right into Mitch's heart (Kirk Acevedo, who played Mitch, also played Charlie in Fringe).
> 
> And the kids!  Yay for Carol for teaching them to fight and for that little odd girl (I think she's the one who has been feeding the walkers the rats).  Good for her for grabbing some weapons and for all the kids fighting back.
> 
> Does anyone believe that Judith is dead?  I don't.  Someone grabbed her out of the car seat and she is safe ... somewhere.  Maybe Maggie got her.  Poor Maggie and Beth ... watching Hershel get whacked like that.  Yeesh.
> 
> Only two months before it's back.  Not too long of a wait.



I agree. The actions got started quickly. Sad to see Herschel go and I think Judith made is OK. Daryl is solidified as the best character. I look forward to Feb.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Governor is a dirtbag.  Led those people to death for no reason other than his own revenge but played the entire time like it wasn't about revenge at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very convincing though, in the real world he would make a damn fine Senator.
Click to expand...


The actor who played that Governor was amazing. Well cast. I am sorry to see him go.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> omG!!  It was just kinda humming along and I was thinking "hey, where's the big mid-season finale stuff"  when BAM! the last 15 mins started.  Excellent!  I knew Hershel was going to get it but man oh man, what a nasty way to go.  Scott Wilson (who plays Hershel) was on The Talking Dead.  He said Hershel was smiling at the end, right before his neck got sliced, because he was always trying to get Rick to see a different side to situations and when Rick said to the Gov that they could all live together at the prison, that they could make it work, he (Hershel) knew that he had gotten through to Rick, that Rick had learned what Hershel was trying to teach him.
> 
> I love, love, love that Michonne doesnn't say more than half a dozen words then comes in and totally nails the gov!  So glad she didn't kill him, just left him to be eaten.  Too bad Meghan's mom put a bullet in his head.
> 
> Daryl.Is.Awesome!  Using the walker as cover, oh so casually running by and stuffing the tank with whatever that was and thwup! arrow right into Mitch's heart (Kirk Acevedo, who played Mitch, also played Charlie in Fringe).
> 
> And the kids!  Yay for Carol for teaching them to fight and for that little odd girl (I think she's the one who has been feeding the walkers the rats).  Good for her for grabbing some weapons and for all the kids fighting back.
> 
> Does anyone believe that Judith is dead?  I don't.  Someone grabbed her out of the car seat and she is safe ... somewhere.  Maybe Maggie got her.  Poor Maggie and Beth ... watching Hershel get whacked like that.  Yeesh.
> 
> Only two months before it's back.  Not too long of a wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The actions got started quickly. Sad to see Herschel go and I think Judith made is OK. Daryl is solidified as the best character. I look forward to Feb.
Click to expand...


I have a feeling Judith is ok too they didn't put her in the good bye thing on Talking Dead.


----------



## José

*Haiti's only contribution to mankind*







       ​


----------



## José

I'm (more or less) joking... 

Zombies may be Haiti's only "contribution" to humanity but it's way more than I can say about Honduras, Guatemala and so many other countries.


----------



## High_Gravity

José;8235067 said:
			
		

> *Haiti's only contribution to mankind*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Governor is a dirtbag.  Led those people to death for no reason other than his own revenge but played the entire time like it wasn't about revenge at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is very convincing though, in the real world he would make a damn fine Senator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actor who played that Governor was amazing. Well cast. I am sorry to see him go.
Click to expand...


He gave me the creeps ... which means he did a good job playing a guy who gives me the creeps!


----------



## Montrovant

I thought Lilly looked a lot like Maggie from the first time they showed her, I was probably wrong about who killed him.

In either case, it was a mercy killing and completely undeserved!


----------



## High_Gravity

The Governor was the best Villain on television since I don't even know when.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> The Governor was the best Villain on television since I don't even know when.



My two favorite antagonists die only a few weeks apart. The Governor and Clay (SOA)!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Governor was the best Villain on television since I don't even know when.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two favorite antagonists die only a few weeks apart. The Governor and Clay (SOA)!!!
Click to expand...


I think those 2 were the best since Tony Soprano.


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## JWBooth

Zoom-boing said:


>



Time for a new internet meme...
Chuck Norris fears the Daryl!


----------



## Politico

CrusaderFrank said:


> I stopped reading the comics after this point so I'm not sure what happens next. They need to find God, they should have a prophet because if that's all that's left of the human race Im rooting for the cockroaches to take over



Find God? They need to find a brain and stop driving around in the same five mile circle like a bunch of idiots. That's just first on the list of things that make no sense.


----------



## Caroljo

Grampa Murked U said:


> Glad the governors story line is dead. Hated to see the old man go. TOLD YOU THE PRISON WAS A DEATH TRAP. Gonna be multiple story lines now as the group is split up. Think its bullshit that we waited near a year for this season and now we have to wait 2 to 3 months for the other half of the season.



I completely agree....I hate the waiting!!  I loved this last episode...could have cried when Hershel was killed.  The other young girl (sister to "Brian's" girlfriend?) will end up with one of the groups.  Darryl will be off looking for Carol.  Loved that Mishone was the one to get the Gov....wish he would have gotten eaten though while he was till alive.


----------



## Zona

Caroljo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the governors story line is dead. Hated to see the old man go. TOLD YOU THE PRISON WAS A DEATH TRAP. Gonna be multiple story lines now as the group is split up. Think its bullshit that we waited near a year for this season and now we have to wait 2 to 3 months for the other half of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree....I hate the waiting!!  I loved this last episode...could have cried when Hershel was killed.  The other young girl (sister to "Brian's" girlfriend?) will end up with one of the groups.  Darryl will be off looking for Carol.  Loved that Mishone was the one to get the Gov....wish he would have gotten eaten though while he was till alive.
Click to expand...


Michonne did get the gov.  She was attempting to let him die horribly, but that other girl shooting him made the ending of him way way too quick.  Him getting torn apart, a la Dale, would have been perfect.

The sister to brian's girlfriend was killed by that creepy little girl. So its a good chance she wont come back....lol  Brian's girlfriend might end up with our group.  Will see. 

how is it Herschel goes out so horribly and all we get is a sound of shot for the gov.  Taht part stunk, but other than that....great ending.  Well, maybe one last thing...how was it they were shooting up (with a tank) the building they wanted to occupy?


----------



## GHook93

Zona said:


> how was it they were shooting up (with a tank) the building they wanted to occupy?



The Gov was all about revenge not taking the prison. Mitch was also the guy manning the tank. He was the brightest one!


----------



## Caroljo

Zona said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the governors story line is dead. Hated to see the old man go. TOLD YOU THE PRISON WAS A DEATH TRAP. Gonna be multiple story lines now as the group is split up. Think its bullshit that we waited near a year for this season and now we have to wait 2 to 3 months for the other half of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree....I hate the waiting!!  I loved this last episode...could have cried when Hershel was killed.  The other young girl (sister to "Brian's" girlfriend?) will end up with one of the groups.  Darryl will be off looking for Carol.  Loved that Mishone was the one to get the Gov....wish he would have gotten eaten though while he was till alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michonne did get the gov.  She was attempting to let him die horribly, but that other girl shooting him made the ending of him way way too quick.  Him getting torn apart, a la Dale, would have been perfect.
> 
> The sister to brian's girlfriend was killed by that creepy little girl. So its a good chance she wont come back....lol  Brian's girlfriend might end up with our group.  Will see.
> 
> how is it Herschel goes out so horribly and all we get is a sound of shot for the gov.  Taht part stunk, but other than that....great ending.  Well, maybe one last thing...how was it they were shooting up (with a tank) the building they wanted to occupy?
Click to expand...


Agree, the Gov died to easily!!!  I thought the person the little girl shot was the girl that was already with that group and became friends with the younger sister....guess I'm getting mixed up on that.  Everything was happening so fast!   I agree on the tank...if they wanted to live at the prison, why would they knock down the fences and blast holes in the prison??  I don't think the Gov planned on using the prison, his only aim was to kill everyone in there.  He just used those people to help him.


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> how was it they were shooting up (with a tank) the building they wanted to occupy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gov was all about revenge not taking the prison. Mitch was also the guy manning the tank. He was the brightest one!
Click to expand...


True enough. This bunch just learned one of Darwin's toughest lessons.
Rick's group was battle hardened. The Woodbury folks had done some fighting, this new group (so far as we were shown) did not. But for the tank, the new group wouldn't have made it past the first fence.

The Gov let hubris overwhelm his thinking. He had a tank and thought it was enough. I suppose it should have been, but not with this group.

Something else. The Gomer Pyle clown operating the tank could have used a little target practice, otherwise Rick's group would have been splattered all over the place.


----------



## GHook93

Big Death: Cooley and Eugene (hasn't been introduced yet)
Surprise: Judith is alive.
Walker Feeders: The creepy little girls feed the Walkers.
Morgan sighting: Supposely from the comic he joins the group after the prison falls. I think that will be the case.
Carol: Meets up with Abraham, Eugene and Rosita. Eventually introduces the groups to each other.
Romance: In the comic supposedly Carl gets with Sophia (who is still alive to this day), I think Beth (who is dead in the comic) takes Sophia's place. Sasha and Cooley.
Tyreese and Carol: Tyreese is get enraged, but eventually forgives Carol.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Big Death: Cooley and Eugene (hasn't been introduced yet)
> Surprise: Judith is alive.
> Walker Feeders: The creepy little girls feed the Walkers.
> Morgan sighting: Supposely from the comic he joins the group after the prison falls. I think that will be the case.
> Carol: Meets up with Abraham, Eugene and Rosita. Eventually introduces the groups to each other.
> Romance: In the comic supposedly Carl gets with Sophia (who is still alive to this day), I think Beth (who is dead in the comic) takes Sophia's place. Sasha and Cooley.
> Tyreese and Carol: Tyreese is get enraged, but eventually forgives Carol.



Stop with the spoilers!!!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Zona said:


> The sister to brian's girlfriend was killed by that creepy little girl.



No, it was her lesbian lover that died.  The sister never entered the prison.  She ran off and hid.


----------



## High_Gravity

If you could resurrect one Walking Dead character who would it be?


----------



## High_Gravity

I would bring back Oscar.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Daryls brother


----------



## Caroljo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sister to brian's girlfriend was killed by that creepy little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was her lesbian lover that died.  The sister never entered the prison.  She ran off and hid.
Click to expand...


Then I was right!! Lol!  Didn't catch the "lesbian" thing tho


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> Daryls brother



Merle! Oh man good choice!


----------



## High_Gravity

Caroljo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sister to brian's girlfriend was killed by that creepy little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was her lesbian lover that died.  The sister never entered the prison.  She ran off and hid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I was right!! Lol!  Didn't catch the "lesbian" thing tho
Click to expand...


It was very subtle, I didn't get it either until they mentioned it on Talking Dead.


----------



## Againsheila

Caroljo said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree....I hate the waiting!!  I loved this last episode...could have cried when Hershel was killed.  The other young girl (sister to "Brian's" girlfriend?) will end up with one of the groups.  Darryl will be off looking for Carol.  Loved that Mishone was the one to get the Gov....wish he would have gotten eaten though while he was till alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michonne did get the gov.  She was attempting to let him die horribly, but that other girl shooting him made the ending of him way way too quick.  Him getting torn apart, a la Dale, would have been perfect.
> 
> The sister to brian's girlfriend was killed by that creepy little girl. So its a good chance she wont come back....lol  Brian's girlfriend might end up with our group.  Will see.
> 
> how is it Herschel goes out so horribly and all we get is a sound of shot for the gov.  Taht part stunk, but other than that....great ending.  Well, maybe one last thing...how was it they were shooting up (with a tank) the building they wanted to occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, the Gov died to easily!!!  I thought the person the little girl shot was the girl that was already with that group and became friends with the younger sister....guess I'm getting mixed up on that.  Everything was happening so fast!   I agree on the tank...if they wanted to live at the prison, why would they knock down the fences and blast holes in the prison??  I don't think the Gov planned on using the prison, his only aim was to kill everyone in there.  He just used those people to help him.
Click to expand...


I think Rich pretty much said it when he said something like "We all live here or none of us do."


----------



## Againsheila

High_Gravity said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was her lesbian lover that died.  The sister never entered the prison.  She ran off and hid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I was right!! Lol!  Didn't catch the "lesbian" thing tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was very subtle, I didn't get it either until they mentioned it on Talking Dead.
Click to expand...


Oh, come on, it wasn't THAT subtle.  I'm usually oblivious to that stuff and I picked up on it.  I have a friend that is gay and I was the LAST one to know.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I was right!! Lol!  Didn't catch the "lesbian" thing tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very subtle, I didn't get it either until they mentioned it on Talking Dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on, it wasn't THAT subtle.  I'm usually oblivious to that stuff and I picked up on it.  I have a friend that is gay and I was the LAST one to know.
Click to expand...


How did you pick up on it? I didn't even realize Lilys sister was gay until I rewatched the episode where she was walking with her sister and the Governor.


----------



## Againsheila

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was very subtle, I didn't get it either until they mentioned it on Talking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on, it wasn't THAT subtle.  I'm usually oblivious to that stuff and I picked up on it.  I have a friend that is gay and I was the LAST one to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you pick up on it? I didn't even realize Lilys sister was gay until I rewatched the episode where she was walking with her sister and the Governor.
Click to expand...


I think it was the talk during the fighting about "hide and I will find you".  Yeah, see, I'm slow.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on, it wasn't THAT subtle.  I'm usually oblivious to that stuff and I picked up on it.  I have a friend that is gay and I was the LAST one to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you pick up on it? I didn't even realize Lilys sister was gay until I rewatched the episode where she was walking with her sister and the Governor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was the talk during the fighting about "hide and I will find you".  Yeah, see, I'm slow.
Click to expand...


Oh I knew she was gay before than, they talked about it on the Talking Dead the week before the mid season finale.


----------



## Againsheila

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you pick up on it? I didn't even realize Lilys sister was gay until I rewatched the episode where she was walking with her sister and the Governor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was the talk during the fighting about "hide and I will find you".  Yeah, see, I'm slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I knew she was gay before than, they talked about it on the Talking Dead the week before the mid season finale.
Click to expand...


I don't watch the Talking Dead.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Death: Cooley and Eugene (hasn't been introduced yet)
> Surprise: Judith is alive.
> Walker Feeders: The creepy little girls feed the Walkers.
> Morgan sighting: Supposely from the comic he joins the group after the prison falls. I think that will be the case.
> Carol: Meets up with Abraham, Eugene and Rosita. Eventually introduces the groups to each other.
> Romance: In the comic supposedly Carl gets with Sophia (who is still alive to this day), I think Beth (who is dead in the comic) takes Sophia's place. Sasha and Cooley.
> Tyreese and Carol: Tyreese is get enraged, but eventually forgives Carol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with the spoilers!!!!
Click to expand...


These are not spoilers, these are guess. See spoilers would mean that I actually knew what was going to happen!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> If you could resurrect one Walking Dead character who would it be?



Dale! Just kidding. 

Mine would be easy - Oscar! I think his character had so much more to give. Loved the actor and loved his level-headness. Herschel would be a close 2nd. Merle would be third. Loved his one liners!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I would bring back Oscar.



I thought you would say TDogg!


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could resurrect one Walking Dead character who would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale! Just kidding.
> 
> Mine would be easy - Oscar! I think his character had so much more to give. Loved the actor and loved his level-headness. Herschel would be a close 2nd. Merle would be third. Loved his one liners!
Click to expand...


I'd have to go with Oscar too.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would bring back Oscar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you would say TDogg!
Click to expand...


Hell no.


----------



## High_Gravity

Nobody said Andrea lmao!


----------



## High_Gravity

I was thinking Shane but the Rick/Shane shit would start up all over again.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I was thinking Shane but the Rick/Shane shit would start up all over again.



Yea, but Shane was kind of a dick! He would have been a very helpful soldier when shit hit the fan, but he was a dick no less!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Nobody said Andrea lmao!



I spoke to my nephew at Thanksgiving who reads the comics, he stated Andrea is a bad ass who is still alive and well in the comic. She was a warrior from day one and complete opposite from the show. He also told me they screwed up Dale's character also. He was the annoying asshole from the TV show, he played the Herschelesque character. He said he was upset when they killed off Dale in the comic.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Shane but the Rick/Shane shit would start up all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but Shane was kind of a dick! He would have been a very helpful soldier when shit hit the fan, but he was a dick no less!
Click to expand...


Shane would have been very useful when the shit hit the fan with the Governor.


----------



## Montrovant

High_Gravity said:


> Nobody said Andrea lmao!



I considered saying Andrea....just to watch her be killed again.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Did someone mention lesbians? Damnit I must have missed that scene. Were they hot?


----------



## JWBooth

I'm drawing a blank on Oscar....
TDog would be good.
The Hispanic family that struck out on their own in season one...not exactly killed off, but I think they would be an ok re-addition.


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could resurrect one Walking Dead character who would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale! Just kidding.
> 
> Mine would be easy - Oscar! I think his character had so much more to give. Loved the actor and loved his level-headness. Herschel would be a close 2nd. Merle would be third. Loved his one liners!
Click to expand...


The Dale character was too damn annoying. I got no problem with a moral conscience character, but he was so much a hemorrhoid about it nobody wanted to listen to him.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was very subtle, I didn't get it either until they mentioned it on Talking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on, it wasn't THAT subtle.  I'm usually oblivious to that stuff and I picked up on it.  I have a friend that is gay and I was the LAST one to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you pick up on it? I didn't even realize Lilys sister was gay until I rewatched the episode where she was walking with her sister and the Governor.
Click to expand...

I dunno...it was kind of obvious while they were sitting around the picnic table cleaning guns and making puppy eyes at each other. Same episode where the Gov takes out Martinez.


----------



## Zona

Say what you will, (and I dont usually find blondes to be all that hot), she is an attractive woman.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zona said:


> Say what you will, (and I dont usually find blondes to be all that hot), she is an attractive woman.



Meh....*shrugs*

Btw she isn't a blonde


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> Did someone mention lesbians? Damnit I must have missed that scene. Were they hot?



They looked good but they did not show them kissing or anything like that, I don't even think they held hands.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on, it wasn't THAT subtle.  I'm usually oblivious to that stuff and I picked up on it.  I have a friend that is gay and I was the LAST one to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you pick up on it? I didn't even realize Lilys sister was gay until I rewatched the episode where she was walking with her sister and the Governor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno...it was kind of obvious while they were sitting around the picnic table cleaning guns and making puppy eyes at each other. Same episode where the Gov takes out Martinez.
Click to expand...


I guess your right, but I've seen women make flirty comments to each other just because without being gay.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you pick up on it? I didn't even realize Lilys sister was gay until I rewatched the episode where she was walking with her sister and the Governor.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...it was kind of obvious while they were sitting around the picnic table cleaning guns and making puppy eyes at each other. Same episode where the Gov takes out Martinez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess your right, but I've seen women make flirty comments to each other just because without being gay.
Click to expand...

Sure, in the real world, but TV doesn't do subtle.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...it was kind of obvious while they were sitting around the picnic table cleaning guns and making puppy eyes at each other. Same episode where the Gov takes out Martinez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your right, but I've seen women make flirty comments to each other just because without being gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, in the real world, but TV doesn't do subtle.
Click to expand...


True.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will, (and I dont usually find blondes to be all that hot), she is an attractive woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh....*shrugs*
> 
> Btw she isn't a blonde
Click to expand...







Andrea looked good but Maggie is the hottest girl on the show.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will, (and I dont usually find blondes to be all that hot), she is an attractive woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh....*shrugs*
> 
> Btw she isn't a blonde
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea looked good but Maggie is the hottest girl on the show.
Click to expand...

By far.


----------



## JWBooth

*SPOILER!!!
I dont wanna hear it if you click the link and then get pissed.
Here


*


----------



## Againsheila

JWBooth said:


> *SPOILER!!!
> I dont wanna hear it if you click the link and then get pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol will return by the end of The Walking Dead Season 4 and more spoilers : TV : Mstarz
> 
> 
> *



It says right there on your link that Carol will return, maybe you should scrolled some before putting in the link?

As for the rest, Judith may be dead, or she may be a live, or she may be hurt.  Yeah, thanks a lot for that one!


----------



## Zoom-boing

JWBooth said:


> SPOILER!!!
> I dont wanna hear it if you click the link and then get pissed.
> *Carol will return by the end of The Walking Dead Season 4 *and more spoilers : TV : Mstarz



Ack!  In the title it gives a spoiler!    No good!


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> If you could resurrect one Walking Dead character who would it be?



Hershel!  I really, really liked him.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Shane but the Rick/Shane shit would start up all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but Shane was kind of a dick! He would have been a very helpful soldier when shit hit the fan, but he was a dick no less!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shane would have been very useful when the shit hit the fan with the Governor.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  Shane would have popped the gov long ago and the mid-season finale never would have have happened.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could resurrect one Walking Dead character who would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hershel!  I really, really liked him.
Click to expand...


Good choice! Herschel v.s Dale, go.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but Shane was kind of a dick! He would have been a very helpful soldier when shit hit the fan, but he was a dick no less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane would have been very useful when the shit hit the fan with the Governor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Shane would have popped the gov long ago and the mid-season finale never would have have happened.
Click to expand...


Yup, he would have tried to kill him when Rick went to meet him in season 3.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone mention lesbians? Damnit I must have missed that scene. Were they hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked good but they did not show them kissing or anything like that, I don't even think they held hands.
Click to expand...


In this last episode they were in bed together (sleeping .. no, _really_ sleeping) and their arms were all entwined, all snuggly.  

My 16 yr old knew they were gay when the sister (can't remember their names lol) was saying she was a cop and all and the one who got pinged right in the head (during the finale) called her on her bullshit.  My daughter was like 'they're gay, they're all flirting with each other and stuff'.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you pick up on it? I didn't even realize Lilys sister was gay until I rewatched the episode where she was walking with her sister and the Governor.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...it was kind of obvious while they were sitting around the picnic table cleaning guns and making puppy eyes at each other. Same episode where the Gov takes out Martinez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess your right, but I've seen women make flirty comments to each other just because without being gay.
Click to expand...


This is such a true statement!  lol


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could resurrect one Walking Dead character who would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hershel!  I really, really liked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good choice! Herschel v.s Dale, go.
Click to expand...


Dale ... whinnnner.  I was glad he went.  

I had a feeling last week that Hershel would go, maybe Maggie as well.  Did you watch The Talking Dead w/Scott Wilson (Hershel)?  His body language for the first 10 mins of the show was very closed off, he was not happy that his character got killed off.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone mention lesbians? Damnit I must have missed that scene. Were they hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked good but they did not show them kissing or anything like that, I don't even think they held hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *In this last episode they were in bed together (sleeping .. no, really sleeping) and their arms were all entwined, all snuggly.*
> 
> My 16 yr old knew they were gay when the sister (can't remember their names lol) was saying she was a cop and all and the one who got pinged right in the head (during the finale) called her on her bullshit.  My daughter was like 'they're gay, they're all flirting with each other and stuff'.
Click to expand...


Must have missed that part.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## JWBooth

I fixed it, now ya'll delete or change your quotes


----------



## Zoom-boing

JWBooth said:


> I fixed it, now ya'll delete or change your quotes



  Thx, JW.


----------



## Againsheila

JWBooth said:


> I fixed it, now ya'll delete or change your quotes



I don't have to, I already put the scrolls in mine.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could resurrect one Walking Dead character who would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hershel!  I really, really liked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good choice! Herschel v.s Dale, go.
Click to expand...


Dale was all mouth and no follow through.
Herschel was a quiet man of strength, talking quietly, counseling peaceful resolution, backed up by a readiness to kick ass and take names should the need arise.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hershel!  I really, really liked him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice! Herschel v.s Dale, go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dale was all mouth and no follow through.
> Herschel was a quiet man of strength, talking quietly, counseling peaceful resolution, backed up by a readiness to kick ass and take names should the need arise.
Click to expand...


True, the only thing Dale really had was compassion for other humans. That RV would have been real nice to have right around now though.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice! Herschel v.s Dale, go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale was all mouth and no follow through.
> Herschel was a quiet man of strength, talking quietly, counseling peaceful resolution, backed up by a readiness to kick ass and take names should the need arise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, the only thing Dale really had was compassion for other humans. That RV would have been real nice to have right around now though.
Click to expand...

Say Merle had not made the run that cost him his hand, stayed around the camp to take what he wanted, as planned, and maybe have his way with an unwilling female or two. Dale would have been all compassionate while asking him to stop, pointing out how wrong he was to do what he was doing.
Had Herschel been there he would have asked him to reconsider once before capping his ass.


----------



## High_Gravity

JWBooth said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dale was all mouth and no follow through.
> Herschel was a quiet man of strength, talking quietly, counseling peaceful resolution, backed up by a readiness to kick ass and take names should the need arise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, the only thing Dale really had was compassion for other humans. That RV would have been real nice to have right around now though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say Merle had not made the run that cost him his hand, stayed around the camp to take what he wanted, as planned, and maybe have his way with an unwilling female or two. Dale would have been all compassionate while asking him to stop, pointing out how wrong he was to do what he was doing.
> Had Herschel been there he would have asked him to reconsider once before capping his ass.
Click to expand...


 Damn good point, Herschel would drop a fool!


----------



## GHook93

Againsheila said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SPOILER!!!
> I dont wanna hear it if you click the link and then get pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol will return by the end of The Walking Dead Season 4 and more spoilers : TV : Mstarz
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says right there on your link that Carol will return, maybe you should scrolled some before putting in the link?
> 
> As for the rest, Judith may be dead, or she may be a live, or she may be hurt.  Yeah, thanks a lot for that one!
Click to expand...


Judith is alive I am banking on that one (and hoping the thought of a baby being eaten by zombies is nearly too much for me to handle)!


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest, Judith may be dead, or she may be a live, or she may be hurt.  Yeah, thanks a lot for that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judith is alive I am banking on that one (and hoping the thought of a baby being eaten by zombies is nearly too much for me to handle)!
Click to expand...



Mostly, when kids get hurt in TV shows it really upsets me.  Not with this one though, probably because it's so unreal.  Just a soap opera with zombies.  I love it, but nothing really upsets me about it.


----------



## Zona

High_Gravity said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you pick up on it? I didn't even realize Lilys sister was gay until I rewatched the episode where she was walking with her sister and the Governor.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...it was kind of obvious while they were sitting around the picnic table cleaning guns and making puppy eyes at each other. Same episode where the Gov takes out Martinez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess your right, but I've seen women make flirty comments to each other just because without being gay.
Click to expand...


No, they are a couple.


----------



## JWBooth

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...it was kind of obvious while they were sitting around the picnic table cleaning guns and making puppy eyes at each other. Same episode where the Gov takes out Martinez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your right, but I've seen women make flirty comments to each other just because without being gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they are a couple.
Click to expand...

Past tense...WERE a couple...


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



_I_ watched it.

Hershel, Megan, Alisha, and the Governor die. Rick and everybody else are forced to leave the jail. They blow up a tank!!!

Uuhhh... SPOILER ALERT!


----------



## Drake_Roberts

JWBooth said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your right, but I've seen women make flirty comments to each other just because without being gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are a couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Past tense...WERE a couple...
Click to expand...


Duh. The one girl gets killed in the mid-season finale. Definitely "were".


----------



## JWBooth

Googled the Oscar character...having him around would be alright.


----------



## GHook93

Drake_Roberts said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I_ watched it.
> 
> Hershel, Megan, Alisha, and the Governor die. Rick and everybody else are forced to leave the jail. They blow up a tank!!!
> 
> Uuhhh... SPOILER ALERT!
Click to expand...


Meghan and Mick died also, along with nearly everyone in the Gov crew (it looks like the Gov GF and her sister are the only two that made it out) and Judith may or may not be dead!


----------



## High_Gravity

Those 2 girls saving Tyrese was awesome.


----------



## Caroljo

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They looked good but they did not show them kissing or anything like that, I don't even think they held hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In this last episode they were in bed together (sleeping .. no, really sleeping) and their arms were all entwined, all snuggly.*
> 
> My 16 yr old knew they were gay when the sister (can't remember their names lol) was saying she was a cop and all and the one who got pinged right in the head (during the finale) called her on her bullshit.  My daughter was like 'they're gay, they're all flirting with each other and stuff'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must have missed that part.
Click to expand...


I remember seeing that part, but never even though about them being lesbians....I must be too old!  Lol!


----------



## Montrovant

Caroljo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In this last episode they were in bed together (sleeping .. no, really sleeping) and their arms were all entwined, all snuggly.*
> 
> My 16 yr old knew they were gay when the sister (can't remember their names lol) was saying she was a cop and all and the one who got pinged right in the head (during the finale) called her on her bullshit.  My daughter was like 'they're gay, they're all flirting with each other and stuff'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have missed that part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember seeing that part, but never even though about them being lesbians....I must be too old!  Lol!
Click to expand...


I can't believe so many seem to have missed the relationship.  I thought they were pretty obvious about the fact the two women were a couple.


----------



## RoadVirus

GHook93 said:


> I thought it was cool that the car got stuck in ran-over walkers (not mud) - Never use back wheel drive cars!
> 
> I called Tyreese surviving. First, they created the clip SPECIFICALLY for the previews. It appears Tyreese is a goner, but some how survives. Second, it only happened in episode 3. They waited 3 seasons to introduce the beloved character they aren't killing him off that quick. Anyways glad he survived.



I thought he was a goner too. He took his sweet time getting out of the car.

And that was no horde they encountered either. That was a Walker *ARMY*. Where the hell did they come from? Even the swarms in Atlanta weren't that bad.


----------



## RoadVirus

Montrovant said:


> Whether Carol returns may have nothing to do with the show's story.  It's always possible the actor decided to call it quits for some reason.
> 
> If not, I agree, we'll see her again.



She'll be back. No character leaves this show without being killed off in some manner. This isn't like a regular 1-hour TV drama series, where a character wants to start a new life and moves or quits his/her job or whatever other kind of soap opera-ish garbage. This is a show about life in a world of Zombies. You wanna leave the show? Okay...here's how you're gonna die!


----------



## RoadVirus

Politico said:


> That prison is about the stupidest place to hang out. But it is a tv show and not very well written. In real life people can't go five minutes without Twitter. They would want to know what is going on. These folks aren't even bothering to set up a radio to monitor? Sorry that's not how humans are wired.



Can't monitor a radio without electricity. When the world ends, so does the electricity. Sure, there is solar and wind powered stuff, but not everyone can hook one up. "Does anyone know how to hook up a solar panel to this jury-rigged radio?". 

Besides...the bigger concerns are "where is the next meal coming from?" and "Is the fence/wall going to keep the zombies out while i'm asleep?".


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> The Gov looks like he is far off the deep end.  Can't wait till next week.


When i saw him appear, i thought "Oh goody...the one-eyed sociopath is back"



> Oh, the dogs eating that walker by the road...are animals immune to the walker virus?


That would be a good plot twist to hit us with either in the second half of this season or the next.


----------



## RoadVirus

Zoom-boing said:


> Scott Wilson (who plays Hershel) was on The Talking Dead.  He said Hershel was smiling at the end, right before his neck got sliced, because he was always trying to get Rick to see a different side to situations and when Rick said to the Gov that they could all live together at the prison, that they could make it work, he (Hershel) knew that he had gotten through to Rick, that Rick had learned what Hershel was trying to teach him.


I saw the smile too. With that speech, he knew Rick had fully returned from the dark road he was travelling.




> Daryl.Is.Awesome! Using the walker as cover, oh so casually running by and stuffing the tank with whatever that was and thwup! arrow right into Mitch's heart


When he got attacked by the Walker, the scene cut away, and then cut back to him holding the Walker (with what looked like rebar in the skull), i knew it was the writers taking a shot at the Daryl fans.




> Does anyone believe that Judith is dead?  I don't.  Someone grabbed her out of the car seat and she is safe ... somewhere.  Maybe Maggie got her.


She's alive. It's a suspense move by the writers. It had to be either Maggie or Bob. The blood is a dead (sorry ) giveaway. The blood was focused in one area of the carrier. If a Walker had taken a bite out of Judith, there's be a spray pattern. Conclusion: It's Bob's blood. When he got shot, he obviously bled, but Maggie also had to get his blood on her when she checked to see if he had an exit wound.

Also, i saw someone running from that area of the prison before the catwalk was destroyed by the tank. The clothes made it look like Bob.


----------



## RoadVirus

Montrovant said:


> Run down the fences with your vehicles?  Really, that's your plan?  Blow holes in the walls with the tank?  Hell, Rick just told you why that's a terrible idea, but here these idiots go, doing it anyway!  I can actually see that happening, but it doesn't make it less moronic.


The little girl the Governor was getting attached to died. He had nothing to more to lose. That's why he called for the banzai charge on the prison.


----------



## PredFan

Got behind on the series, fortunately I had it on DVR. Just finished the mid-season finale moments ago. Awesome.


----------



## PredFan

Have had some friends on FaceBook who have given up on the show. They think it's too depressing. I warned them in the beginning that zombie movies aren't happy ones, and very seldom have happy endings. 

I'm impressed that the producers have been willing to kill off major players in this show. That is sticking to the zombie genre and I respect them for that.


----------



## High_Gravity

RoadVirus said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether Carol returns may have nothing to do with the show's story.  It's always possible the actor decided to call it quits for some reason.
> 
> If not, I agree, we'll see her again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be back. No character leaves this show without being killed off in some manner. This isn't like a regular 1-hour TV drama series, where a character wants to start a new life and moves or quits his/her job or whatever other kind of soap opera-ish garbage. This is a show about life in a world of Zombies. You wanna leave the show? Okay...here's how you're gonna die!
Click to expand...


That Hispanic family left in season 1, if they were killed they didn't show it.


----------



## GHook93

RoadVirus said:


> She's alive. It's a suspense move by the writers. It had to be either Maggie or Bob. The blood is a dead (sorry ) giveaway. The blood was focused in one area of the carrier. If a Walker had taken a bite out of Judith, there's be a spray pattern. Conclusion: It's Bob's blood. When he got shot, he obviously bled, but Maggie also had to get his blood on her when she checked to see if he had an exit wound.
> 
> Also, i saw someone running from that area of the prison before the catwalk was destroyed by the tank. The clothes made it look like Bob.



I hope your right!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's alive. It's a suspense move by the writers. It had to be either Maggie or Bob. The blood is a dead (sorry ) giveaway. The blood was focused in one area of the carrier. If a Walker had taken a bite out of Judith, there's be a spray pattern. Conclusion: It's Bob's blood. When he got shot, he obviously bled, but Maggie also had to get his blood on her when she checked to see if he had an exit wound.
> 
> Also, i saw someone running from that area of the prison before the catwalk was destroyed by the tank. The clothes made it look like Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your right!
Click to expand...


Thats a good catch, Bob did get shot.


----------



## RoadVirus

High_Gravity said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether Carol returns may have nothing to do with the show's story.  It's always possible the actor decided to call it quits for some reason.
> 
> If not, I agree, we'll see her again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be back. No character leaves this show without being killed off in some manner. This isn't like a regular 1-hour TV drama series, where a character wants to start a new life and moves or quits his/her job or whatever other kind of soap opera-ish garbage. This is a show about life in a world of Zombies. You wanna leave the show? Okay...here's how you're gonna die!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Hispanic family left in season 1, if they were killed they didn't show it.
Click to expand...


Fair point.


----------



## GHook93

NOTE: They already announced that they are going to kill off a big character that is still alive in the comic book (could mean at that point, so Glenn, Abraham, Rosita, Eugene, Carol are still available - or it could be to throw us off, so Tyreese could be the one). I believe that is between: Maggie, Rick, Carl and Michonne (Stookley - who is still alive). My money is on Michonne. She is not as beloved as she is in the comic and her death would be shocking
The Walking Dead Season 4 Second Half: Who Will Die? | The Walking Dead | Wetpaint

*DEAD POOL:*
*Foresure Alive (90-100%)*
Rick - Not killing off the main character yet 
Carl - Him either 
Daryl - No way they upset fans by killing off their favorite character 
Abraham - They waited so long to bring is a fav character, he is making it a while 
Judith - This is where I think they diverge from the comic. Judith is the hope story.

*Morely to live than die (60-90%:*
Glen and Maggie -  I think they keep the love story going.
Beth - She takes the sophia role (who is alive in the comic) 
Carol - Her storyline has much longer to go. 
Tyreese - He could be the major death they hinted to, but for some reason I think it's Michonne. 
Rosita - See Abraham.
Sasha - She is becoming a fan favorite. 
Lizzie - She is a mysterious character that people are interested in. I think she killed Tyreese's GF and Carol covered for her.
Luke (blond curly hair kid) and Molly (little girl) -This show has shown they will kill kids, but I think these two make due to lack of airtime.

*On Bubble (40-60%):*
Eugene - One of the three newcomes could bite the bullet (be the shocking death, would be a cop out)
Stookley - Stookley is still alive on the comic, he could be the shocker (but would it be that shocking - his death would be more of a cop out) 
Mika - I think one of the sisters might get off'ed and I think she is more likey  
Tara - I think they have a story to tell, but I think 1 or both get off'ed

*More Likely to Die (10-40%):*
Michonne - I just think she is going to be the shocking death. It will be shocking,  but she won't be as missed as say Daryl, Tyreese, Rick, Glenn or Maggie.
Lilly - I think she is the sister that gets off'ed

WALKER FOOD (<10%)
Jeannette - Minor character who is still around to get eaten.


*Over/Under on Characters that Haven't been Seen In Ages Making an Appearance:*
Morales Family: 5% - Slim chance of seeing them. I think they are long gone from the story. However, I hope to learn their fate.
Nursing Home Clan: 10% - The deleted scenes have them being killed by someone, pursuingly the Gov. However, it wasn't on the series, so in theory they could be alive or one or a few of them could have escaped. Some of the characters where rather cool, but I doubt they are brought back! Maybe one of them makes an appearance. 
Sam (guy where Rick left Carol off): 20% - It appeared only his GF died, he might be around.   
Nate (leader of the gang that Randall was a part of; had the shoot-out at the bar) - 40%: He was the not seen, but heard leader of the gang that Randall was a part of (the kid that Shane killed). He was supposely evil, having his men rape teenage girls infront of their father. I am going out on a limb and say he resurfaces as a protagonist.
Lambert (Sherriff Deputy in Rick's department): 5% - Not seen since flashbacks.
Morgan: 30% - Can they finally bring this brilliant actor to the forefront. I mean he was a main character in the comic, he was brought back once, can they sign this actor and get him into the series already. I think the answer is NO, but I can always hope.

Either way, can't wait until Feb 9!


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm thinking Glen gets knocked off GHook, don't know why.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

High_Gravity said:


> I'm thinking Glen gets knocked off GHook, don't know why.



Glen is the nice guy. Nice guys finish last


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## High_Gravity

6 days left I can't wait.


----------



## Diana1180

Favorite show ever.


----------



## High_Gravity

Diana1180 said:


> Favorite show ever.



Best show on television, Sons of Anarchy is right behind it.


----------



## RoadVirus

Can't wait!!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I'm thinking Glen gets knocked off GHook, don't know why.



I have a feeling your right. It would be shocking and it would diverge from the comic.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite show ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best show on television, Sons of Anarchy is right behind it.
Click to expand...


Mine are between Game of Thrones and Walking Dead. Can't say which I like better.


----------



## GHook93

It has to come down to Glenn, Daryl, Maggie, Carol, Tyreese or Michonne. None of the other's would be big enough (aka Beth, who is already dead in the comic, Sasha, Stookley or Lizzie or Mika); Rick and Carl are as safe as they come and only Abraham would the shocker of the three newcomers and they aren't killing him this soon!

So it's down to Glenn, Maggie, Daryl, Tyreese an Michonne. I think the only truly safe one is Daryl, since he is universally the fan favorite. You don't kill the absolute concensus fav until ratings are slipping.

Tyreese wouldn't be that much of shocker, since he died during the Gov's attack on the prison. They also waited a long time to bring him in, so I think they'll let him live a little longer.

Maggie could be the surprise. I believe Glenn is eventually killed in the comic, but Maggie is still alive. It would be shocking and tramatic, but it would be a great I can't believe it moment. However, for some reason I think she makes it.

Everyone is predicting Glenn, but I think the writers are trying to through us over-course.

Then there is Michonne. She is still alive and well in the comic. She is not as beloved as she is in the comic, but her death would be a shocker. It won't turn off fans like a death of say Daryl would be.

I am going with Michonne!


----------



## Diana1180

i love Game of Throens also.  Read all the books so far.

I would be very sad if they killed Daryl :-(


----------



## Caroljo

Diana1180 said:


> i love Game of Throens also.  Read all the books so far.
> 
> I would be very sad if they killed Daryl :-(



NO WAY....NOT DARYL!  I think a lot of us would be soooo pissed if that happened!   
It would destroy my daughter...she's so in love with him!   

I'm so excited for it to come back on!!


----------



## Diana1180

Caroljo said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love Game of Throens also.  Read all the books so far.
> 
> I would be very sad if they killed Daryl :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAY....NOT DARYL!  I think a lot of us would be soooo pissed if that happened!
> It would destroy my daughter...she's so in love with him!
> 
> I'm so excited for it to come back on!!
Click to expand...


He is the classic bad boy with a heart of solid gold.

Us females love that sh-t.


----------



## GHook93

Caroljo said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love Game of Throens also.  Read all the books so far.
> 
> I would be very sad if they killed Daryl :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO WAY....NOT DARYL!  I think a lot of us would be soooo pissed if that happened!
> It would destroy my daughter...she's so in love with him!
> 
> I'm so excited for it to come back on!!
Click to expand...


Exactly, that is why I think he is safe.


----------



## PredFan

Can........not............wait!!!!!


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## GHook93

Many people thought when they killed off Ned Stark, that Game of Thrones ratings would drop. He was arguably the most popular character and actor was beloved. Nevertheless they killed him off early and ratings have only increased. Part of GOT appeal is no one is safe even the main character(s).

Walking Dead has a similar appeal. However, honestly only Rick seems safe though. However, if they did kill off Rick would that turn off enough people from watching? I don't think so. However, I do think if they killed off Daryl ratings would be affected negatives. Similarly if they killed off say Daarey or Tyrion in GOT. 

So are there any key deaths that would stop you from continuing to watch Walking Dead? Daryl? Carl? Rick? Glenn? Maggie? Judith? Etc.

I would be upset if Rick or Daryl bite the bullet, but I think I would still watch (unless the story just imploded)!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Many people thought when they killed off Ned Stark, that Game of Thrones ratings would drop. He was arguably the most popular character and actor was beloved. Nevertheless they killed him off early and ratings have only increased. Part of GOT appeal is no one is safe even the main character(s).
> 
> Walking Dead has a similar appeal. However, honestly only Rick seems safe though. However, if they did kill off Rick would that turn off enough people from watching? I don't think so. However, I do think if they killed off Daryl ratings would be affected negatives. Similarly if they killed off say Daarey or Tyrion in GOT.
> 
> So are there any key deaths that would stop you from continuing to watch Walking Dead? Daryl? Carl? Rick? Glenn? Maggie? Judith? Etc.
> 
> I would be upset if Rick or Daryl bite the bullet, but I think I would still watch (unless the story just imploded)!



I would still watch the show no matter who bites the dust.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people thought when they killed off Ned Stark, that Game of Thrones ratings would drop. He was arguably the most popular character and actor was beloved. Nevertheless they killed him off early and ratings have only increased. Part of GOT appeal is no one is safe even the main character(s).
> 
> Walking Dead has a similar appeal. However, honestly only Rick seems safe though. However, if they did kill off Rick would that turn off enough people from watching? I don't think so. However, I do think if they killed off Daryl ratings would be affected negatives. Similarly if they killed off say Daarey or Tyrion in GOT.
> 
> So are there any key deaths that would stop you from continuing to watch Walking Dead? Daryl? Carl? Rick? Glenn? Maggie? Judith? Etc.
> 
> I would be upset if Rick or Daryl bite the bullet, but I think I would still watch (unless the story just imploded)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still watch the show no matter who bites the dust.
Click to expand...


I would be most upset about Daryl and Rick, because I love their characters and your not expecting them to go. I hope Sasha and Tyreese make it a little longer, because I really like their characters.


----------



## GHook93

The TV show mimicks the story of the comic (at least according to wiki, I never read the comic). However, it does diverge a bunch. In the comic, Rick, Carl, Andrea, Sophia, Maggie, Michonne, Eugene and Gaberial are still alive, with Dale making it later than he went. Beth, Tyreese, Abraham, Glen (both die later in the comic) are dead.

I think TV characters are taking the place of others from the comic.
Dale - Herschell already took on his leg bite, but I think Stookley is going to take on his torture by the Hunters (it will make senses).
Sophia - Beth was killed in the prison by Thomas, and sophia is still alive and well. I think Beth takes her place.
Andrea - I think Sasha takes her place. In the comic Andrea was more of a bad ass, and I think Sasha is well liked enough to take that role.


----------



## High_Gravity

I like Bob Stookey's character I wonder how long they will keep him around.


----------



## RoadVirus

Fom what i've seen in the trailers for the 2nd half of the season, it looks like they're returning to the prison. I doubt it's to re-occupy it, since it was seriously damaged by the tank during the attack. My guess is they are retrieving supplies they may have left behind.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I don't care who bites it, just make it worth watching.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I like Bob Stookey's character I wonder how long they will keep him around.



I believe Stookey takes the position of Dale from the comics, therefore, it's not going to be  a fun road ahead for him.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Bob Stookey's character I wonder how long they will keep him around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Stookey takes the position of Dale from the comics, therefore, it's not going to be  a fun road ahead for him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Don't watch it, but gave it a look recently coming across an episode channel surfing. Was about the CDC building blowing up. My impression based on just those few minutes was "Wow, horrible special effects. Why is this so popular?"


----------



## GHook93

Delta4Embassy said:


> Don't watch it, but gave it a look recently coming across an episode channel surfing. Was about the CDC building blowing up. My impression based on just those few minutes was "Wow, horrible special effects. Why is this so popular?"



Another brilliant post by USMB grand troll. Maybe you should watch more than a few minutes before making stupid comments. The make-up is top notch and the scenes are awesome and the writing for the most part is great. 

Go troll up the political posts instead!


----------



## Caroljo

Grampa Murked U said:


> I don't care who bites it, just make it worth watching.



I'm watching the marathon now that they always have before it starts up again....this is a show I wish would never end


----------



## PredFan

I'm betting that Glenn gets killed by the end of this season.

You heard it here first.


----------



## JWBooth

Yessss


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WTF is up with the damn commercials every 4 fucking minutes


----------



## High_Gravity

Hopefully next week's episode is better. I wanted to see what happened to Tyrese, the girls, Stookey, Sasha etc etc and Daryl and Beth, anyone think they will fall into a romance?


----------



## High_Gravity

PredFan said:


> I'm betting that Glenn gets killed by the end of this season.
> 
> You heard it here first.



I agree with you.


----------



## High_Gravity

Delta4Embassy said:


> Don't watch it, but gave it a look recently coming across an episode channel surfing. Was about the CDC building blowing up. My impression based on just those few minutes was "Wow, horrible special effects. Why is this so popular?"



Dude you are watching an episode from 4 years ago, the first season was done with not much of a budget smh.


----------



## JWBooth

High_Gravity said:


> Hopefully next week's episode is better. I wanted to see what happened to Tyrese, the girls, Stookey, Sasha etc etc and Daryl and Beth, anyone think they will fall into a romance?



I'm thinking that there will be several episodes catching up on the current status of major players.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Loved last night's episode.  They're going to go to each of the characters to show what happened after the prison mess.  

Rick and Carl may not, but I still think Judith is alive.  Glenn or Maggie will bite the dust by the end of this season.  Herschel's head -- omG!  that made me sad.  For a hot second I thought they decided to off Rick last night.  Just for a sec I was like 'he's a walker???'.  Carl finally figured out that yeah, he does need his dad but he's grown up a lot since the show started.  Ewwww, when all the walkers he shot were falling on him.  The eating the pudding on the roof scene and Michonne knocking on the door .... best scenes.  Michonne finally figured out that she wanted to live.  She kept looking at that one walker who resembled her and finally snapped out of it.  Why didn't the walkers smell her when she was among them?  And when she lops off the arms and lower jaw of walkers and uses them to mask her presence, why don't the altered walkers still try and get her?  They don't know they don't have jaws or arms.  I dont' get that.  My kid needs to shut up more when the show is on ...  yap, yap, yap.


----------



## GHook93

PredFan said:


> I'm betting that Glenn gets killed by the end of this season.
> 
> You heard it here first.



I thought it's Michonne, but after last nights episode, I am not so certain.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Hopefully next week's episode is better. I wanted to see what happened to Tyrese, the girls, Stookey, Sasha etc etc and Daryl and Beth, anyone think they will fall into a romance?



It wasn't a great episode, but it wasn't bad either. They did some character development. It showed Carl is still a reckless kid. Too many stupid moves for him in one episode!

I did like how they kind of gave it a happy ending with Michonne getting finding Carl and Rick. They really need her!


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully next week's episode is better. I wanted to see what happened to Tyrese, the girls, Stookey, Sasha etc etc and Daryl and Beth, anyone think they will fall into a romance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a great episode, but it wasn't bad either. They did some character development. It showed Carl is still a reckless kid. *Too many stupid moves for him in one episode!
> *
> I did like how they kind of gave it a happy ending with Michonne getting finding Carl and Rick. *They really need her*!
Click to expand...


True but those mistakes helped him to realize he actually does still need Rick.  They need each other.

Michonne needs them just as much as they need her.  I thought awhile back that Rick/Michonne/Carl/babby Judy would make a nice little 'unit'.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting that Glenn gets killed by the end of this season.
> 
> You heard it here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it's Michonne, but after last nights episode, I am not so certain.
Click to expand...


I think shes going to stick around at least until next year.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Next weeks commercials will have "some" episode thrown in.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting that Glenn gets killed by the end of this season.
> 
> You heard it here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it's Michonne, but after last nights episode, I am not so certain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think shes going to stick around at least until next year.
Click to expand...


I hope so. After last week, I am back on the Michonne bandwagon!


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Next weeks commercials will have "some" episode thrown in.



I hope we find out Judith's fate!


----------



## JWBooth

Grampa Murked U said:


> Next weeks commercials will have "some" episode thrown in.


It kind of goes with high popularity, companies want to advertise where there is an audience.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

JWBooth said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next weeks commercials will have "some" episode thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of goes with high popularity, companies want to advertise where there is an audience.
Click to expand...


Well I can guarantee you I will DVR every episode from here on out. That was an absurd amount of commercials.


----------



## Montrovant

So, first......decapitation doesn't kill a walker?  Has Michonne been leaving animated heads all around Georgia?  

Finally, someone had trouble punching through a walker skull!  Of course, it took a half-dead Rick......I really wonder if the writers ever considered how easy they make putting holes in skulls seem.

Carl....continuing to give us a main character to hate in Andrea's absence.  An episode centered almost entirely around the least pleasant and most poorly acted character?  Ugh.  I'm glad the show is back on, but this was a disappointing start to the second half.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> So, first......decapitation doesn't kill a walker?  Has Michonne been leaving animated heads all around Georgia?  .


Most of her slices appear to slice the head in half.



Montrovant said:


> Finally, someone had trouble punching through a walker skull!  Of course, it took a half-dead Rick......I really wonder if the writers ever considered how easy they make putting holes in skulls seem.


I was wondering that also. It's call the skull for a reason!



Montrovant said:


> Carl....continuing to give us a main character to hate in Andrea's absence.  An episode centered almost entirely around the least pleasant and most poorly acted character?


Yep, everytime I think he is about to turn the corner to likeable he takes a few steps backwards. Blaming all of that on his dad was just ignorant, but he is still a kid and he has lost a lot.



Montrovant said:


> Ugh.  I'm glad the show is back on, but this was a disappointing start to the second half
> I


They can't all be as cool as the opening of the season. I mean the first few episodes of the season were some of the best TV has to offer. I still remember my shock when Rick tommahawk chops Tomas's head! AWESOME! I knew many would be upset with the opening, but I liked it. Esp the uplifting ending. Finally some happiness and the Michonne walker slaugher scene was picture perfect.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next weeks commercials will have "some" episode thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of goes with high popularity, companies want to advertise where there is an audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I can guarantee you I will DVR every episode from here on out. That was an absurd amount of commercials.
Click to expand...


I think it will be better next week Gramps.


----------



## SayMyName

Zoom-boing said:


> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?



Yeah, I watched it. I loved it. Nowadays, it is on too late at night, and a season behind here in Stockholm. I got to get my sleep. Besides, you can only watch so many zombies getting killed.


----------



## ClosedCaption

CORL!


----------



## GHook93

SayMyName said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please tell me that someone else watched this.   Someone?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I watched it. I loved it. Nowadays, it is on too late at night, and a season behind here in Stockholm. I got to get my sleep. Besides, you can only watch so many zombies getting killed.
Click to expand...


They don't have DVR, TIVO or any recording devices in Stockholm? I mean it's Stockholm, not Zimbabwe!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I think there were more commercials than show this week


----------



## armada

CrusaderFrank said:


> I think there were more commercials than show this week



I'd watch by downloading torrents no commercials at all hahahaha


----------



## GHook93

I loved how they showed bits and pieces of each other's mishaps from the POV of the others. It started out with a bang with Daryl and Beth. Daryl seems to have lost his faith! I loved that Tyreese had Judith. I knew Judith lived. It warmed my heart. There is no doubt that Lizzie killed Tyreese's girlfriend. The look in her creepy eyes when she was smothering Judith. Prediction: Lizzie ends up killing her sister Mika and Carol kills Lizzie.

Maggie, Stookley and Sasha make a good trio. 
The Glen scene was intense. It started out with a what's he going to do and then end on a high note.

Glad to see Abraham, Eugene and Rosita enter the fray. Once they all get reunited they will have a strong group.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Very boring, poorly acted episode.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Very boring, poorly acted episode.



I guess you have higher expectations then me. I was on the edge of my seat the entire episode. I thought Glenn's up the middle run through the mass of walkers was a little unbelievable and Carol's reappearance was a little to convienent. Other than these unrealism, I thought it was an action packed interesting episode.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very boring, poorly acted episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you have higher expectations then me. I was on the edge of my seat the entire episode. I thought Glenn's up the middle run through the mass of walkers was a little unbelievable and Carol's reappearance was a little to convienent. Other than these unrealism, I thought it was an action packed interesting episode.
Click to expand...


One black chic can certainly hold a big ass school bus door closed from 7 feet below the handle against a small horde of walkers. And I naturally would have left 2 small girls and a baby alone in the woods with a gun so I could persue unnatural wild screaming. Then I would cuss out a military teuck full of roughnecks as a teenage girl. 

Yeah ok. Lol


----------



## JWBooth

Grampa Murked U said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very boring, poorly acted episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you have higher expectations then me. I was on the edge of my seat the entire episode. I thought Glenn's up the middle run through the mass of walkers was a little unbelievable and Carol's reappearance was a little to convienent. Other than these unrealism, I thought it was an action packed interesting episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One black chic can certainly hold a big ass school bus door closed from 7 feet below the handle against a small horde of walkers. And I naturally would have left 2 small girls and a baby alone in the woods with a gun so I could persue unnatural wild screaming. Then I would cuss out a military teuck full of roughnecks as a teenage girl.
> 
> Yeah ok. Lol
Click to expand...

I liked it, but you make some very strong/good points. If I had to guess, it was simply the writers vehicle for demonstrating the sociopath little girl story line.


----------



## JWBooth

Anybody remember the Korean lady with the baby on the bus in the very last M*A*S*H?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

JWBooth said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you have higher expectations then me. I was on the edge of my seat the entire episode. I thought Glenn's up the middle run through the mass of walkers was a little unbelievable and Carol's reappearance was a little to convienent. Other than these unrealism, I thought it was an action packed interesting episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One black chic can certainly hold a big ass school bus door closed from 7 feet below the handle against a small horde of walkers. And I naturally would have left 2 small girls and a baby alone in the woods with a gun so I could persue unnatural wild screaming. Then I would cuss out a military teuck full of roughnecks as a teenage girl.
> 
> Yeah ok. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked it, but you make some very strong/good points. If I had to guess, it was simply the writers vehicle for demonstrating the sociopath little girl story line.
Click to expand...


I think perhaps poorly written is a better conclusion. The actors are just following the script. And I have to say I've noticed a somewhat steady decline in the rationality of the scripts. I hope this trend doesn't continue.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very boring, poorly acted episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you have higher expectations then me. I was on the edge of my seat the entire episode. I thought Glenn's up the middle run through the mass of walkers was a little unbelievable and Carol's reappearance was a little to convienent. Other than these unrealism, I thought it was an action packed interesting episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One black chic can certainly hold a big ass school bus door closed from 7 feet below the handle against a small horde of walkers. And I naturally would have left 2 small girls and a baby alone in the woods with a gun so I could persue unnatural wild screaming. Then I would cuss out a military teuck full of roughnecks as a teenage girl.
> 
> Yeah ok. Lol
Click to expand...


I still liked the episode, but you make excellent points.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> One black chic can certainly hold a big ass school bus door closed from 7 feet below the handle against a small horde of walkers. And I naturally would have left 2 small girls and a baby alone in the woods with a gun so I could persue unnatural wild screaming. Then I would cuss out a military teuck full of roughnecks as a teenage girl.
> 
> Yeah ok. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it, but you make some very strong/good points. If I had to guess, it was simply the writers vehicle for demonstrating the sociopath little girl story line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think perhaps poorly written is a better conclusion. The actors are just following the script. And I have to say I've noticed a somewhat steady decline in the rationality of the scripts. I hope this trend doesn't continue.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure the point with the bus door was that, at least at first, the walkers were not all crowding against it.  That is why she was able to let the first couple out one at a time.  Then, when they went against the door in a bunch, she couldn't hold it and they all spilled out.

Tyreese was trying to save what he thought was more survivors from the prison.  Maybe leaving the girls wasn't a good idea, but the man was already close to giving up on life recently, didn't ask to be in charge of 3 children, and is probably near the end of his rope emotionally.  I think that was part of why he reacted so strongly to Carol's return (also because of what she did, obviously).

The girl was freaking out after finally being able to kill walkers.  She froze and was unable to help anyone at the prison, remember?  That's why she cussed out a military truck full of roughnecks.

I don't understand why anyone would expect a whole lot of well-thought-out, rational reactions from people in this show.  Even with Carl, who I hate as a character, I can at least see where the writers would get his crap from.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> I loved how they showed bits and pieces of each other's mishaps from the POV of the others. It started out with a bang with Daryl and Beth. Daryl seems to have lost his faith! I loved that Tyreese had Judith. I knew Judith lived. It warmed my heart.* There is no doubt that Lizzie killed Tyreese's girlfriend.* The look in her creepy eyes when she was smothering Judith. Prediction: Lizzie ends up killing her sister Mika and Carol kills Lizzie.
> 
> Maggie, Stookley and Sasha make a good trio.
> The Glen scene was intense. It started out with a what's he going to do and then end on a high note.
> 
> Glad to see Abraham, Eugene and Rosita enter the fray. Once they all get reunited they will have a strong group.



You think Carol is covering for her?  Hmmm, makes sense.  That Lizzie is whacky.  She was the one feeding the walkers at the prison ... like they were pets or something.  I was thinking Carol would reappear in this episode, just in the nick of time.

I knew Judith was alive too.  Cute little babby they have playing her part. 

Can you imagine what/how Glenn felt when he woke up?  Just a complete wtf moment!  I'm glad he got through and I like how they are showing each group of characters crossing the same path at different times.


----------



## Montrovant

So other than hating that Carl got most of an episode to himself, but Darryl, Maggie, Glenn, etc. all had to share time.....wasn't Glenn too damn sick to do what he did in this episode?  He looked like death warmed over at the mid-season break, then last night he seemed mostly OK.  What happened there, he just needed a good after-battle sleep to recover?


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> You think Carol is covering for her?  Hmmm, makes sense.  That Lizzie is whacky.  She was the one feeding the walkers at the prison ... like they were pets or something.  I was thinking Carol would reappear in this episode, just in the nick of time.


I have no doubt she is the one that killed Karen. However, the Walker feeder could be her sister. It's one of the two!



Zoom-boing said:


> I knew Judith was alive too.  Cute little babby they have playing her part.


I knew she was also, but just seeing her when Tyreese turned made me extremely happy!



Zoom-boing said:


> Can you imagine what/how Glenn felt when he woke up?  Just a complete wtf moment!  I'm glad he got through and I like how they are showing each group of characters crossing the same path at different times.


I agree I like how they show the crossing of paths also. Interesting, why is it only Rick and Carl who had enough sense to find shelter in an abandoned home and scavenge for food? Camping out in the forest is always the wrong move!


----------



## armada

How do you think Walking dead will end?


----------



## JWBooth

armada said:


> How do you think Walking dead will end?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I've been wondering how all the people on the bus died.  It didn't appear to have crashed, so what killed them all in just those few hours after they pulled out of the prison?  That didn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Zoom-boing

armada said:


> How do you think Walking dead will end?



With a loud burp!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very boring, poorly acted episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Glenn's up the middle run through the mass of walkers was a little unbelievable and Carol's reappearance was a little to convienent.
Click to expand...


I don't think Carol ever strayed far from the prison.  I'm thinking she stuck nearby and heard the commotion of the governor's attack.  She even said she saw the attack going on and started following Tyrese and the girls into the woods, but lost track of them for a little bit.


----------



## Zoom-boing

JWBooth said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Walking dead will end?
Click to expand...


I will SCREAM if they do that, or some lame _Lost_ ending ... oh, we're all really dead to begin with and we've been in purgatory this whole time.


----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I've been wondering how all the people on the bus died.  It didn't appear to have crashed, so what killed them all in just those few hours after they pulled out of the prison?  That didn't make any sense to me.



Did you see the bullets hit bus at the mid-season finale. Probably hit a few of them and they a few turned when they were driving. A few more got bite. Some might have escaped or got over-powered.


----------



## JWBooth

GHook93 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering how all the people on the bus died.  It didn't appear to have crashed, so what killed them all in just those few hours after they pulled out of the prison?  That didn't make any sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the bullets hit bus at the mid-season finale. Probably hit a few of them and they a few turned when they were driving. A few more got bite. Some might have escaped or got over-powered.
Click to expand...


Kind of what I thought.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

JWBooth said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering how all the people on the bus died.  It didn't appear to have crashed, so what killed them all in just those few hours after they pulled out of the prison?  That didn't make any sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the bullets hit bus at the mid-season finale. Probably hit a few of them and they a few turned when they were driving. A few more got bite. Some might have escaped or got over-powered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of what I thought.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but they don't usually turn that fast.  I guess that is the most logical explanation, though.


----------



## armada

Glen was in bus before it left prison then how he still in prison


----------



## GHook93

armada said:


> Glen was in bus before it left prison then how he still in prison



He obviously left the bus to go find Maggie and was knocked unconscious by one of the tank shells.


----------



## GHook93

Major Muscle:
Abraham
Tyreese
Daryl
Rick
Michonne

Useful Soldiers:
Stookey
Carl
Glenn
Maggie
Sasha
Eugene
Rosita

Useful Members:
Carol
Beth

Bagage:
Mika
Lizzie
Judith

They will have a tough group and the baggage other than Judith is manageable.


----------



## GHook93

?Walking Dead? season 4 spoilers: Will Maggie die? | Hollywood News Daily

The word that is being reported is that the death is someone who is still alive in the comic. I article states that leaves Rick, Carl, Michonne and Maggie. I believe Stookey and Rosita is alive also. (Also alive is Sophia and Andrea, both dead in the show). The writers could be faking everyone out with the still alive in comic leak, but if they are not, then Maggie is a strong possibility. Rosita and Stookey would be cope outs. Rick and Carl are safe. Prior to the mid-season premier I thought it was Michonne, but now I am leaning more towards Maggie


----------



## High_Gravity

I hope its not Maggie she is fine as hell, you think they'll just cop out and kill of Carol?


----------



## armada

I think Maggie gonna die in coming episode well it looks like this according to teaser


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

How's it gonna end?

With a fizzle at the rate it's going. Script writters are really gonna have to step it up.


----------



## armada

How about the End like Brad Pitt Movie World war Z in which they gathered all zombies and nuke them


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

armada said:


> How about the End like Brad Pitt Movie World war Z in which they gathered all zombies and nuke them



That would match my complaint of poor script writting as that movie was terrible.


----------



## armada

Grampa Murked U said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the End like Brad Pitt Movie World war Z in which they gathered all zombies and nuke them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would match my complaint of poor script writting as that movie was terrible.
Click to expand...


Wtf man i just checked on Wikipedia where it says show has been renewed for 5th season and we are talking about its end here lolz


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I hope its not Maggie she is fine as hell, you think they'll just cop out and kill of Carol?



Carol is dead in the comic, so she is disqualified if it goes by the leak. If Carol gets off'ed it wouldn't be a cop out, but it wouldn't be overly shocking. Disappointing, but not overly shocking.

The most shocking deaths would be Rick, Carl, Abraham (since they just brought him in), Daryl (since he s a fan fav), Glenn, Maggie and Michonne. So if they really wanted to shock the audience then kill off one of them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

armada said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the End like Brad Pitt Movie World war Z in which they gathered all zombies and nuke them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would match my complaint of poor script writting as that movie was terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wtf man i just checked on Wikipedia where it says show has been renewed for 5th season and we are talking about its end here lolz
Click to expand...


I was just responding to someone elses question.


----------



## GHook93

armada said:


> I think Maggie gonna die in coming episode well it looks like this according to teaser



LOL, never believe the teasers otherwise Tyreese would have been dead, same with Daryl and even Rick!


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> How's it gonna end?
> 
> With a fizzle at the rate it's going. Script writters are really gonna have to step it up.



The season or the show? You have high expectation, so far I am very satisfied with the season. I have no doubt, it will be a painful cliff-hanger!


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the End like Brad Pitt Movie World war Z in which they gathered all zombies and nuke them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would match my complaint of poor script writting as that movie was terrible.
Click to expand...


I went into that movie with low expectation and was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## GHook93

armada said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the End like Brad Pitt Movie World war Z in which they gathered all zombies and nuke them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would match my complaint of poor script writting as that movie was terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wtf man i just checked on Wikipedia where it says show has been renewed for 5th season and we are talking about its end here lolz
Click to expand...


It has the highest ratings on cable TV and even beats most of the network shows. The Walking Dead is sticking around for a while! Most viewers are cult like viewers like me. Even when the show slips and it will eventually slip the cult watchers will still watch. 

My guess is it makes it 10+ seasons!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the End like Brad Pitt Movie World war Z in which they gathered all zombies and nuke them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would match my complaint of poor script writting as that movie was terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went into that movie with low expectation and was pleasantly surprised!
Click to expand...


I liked 28 Days and 28 Weeks Later

WWZ was a total dud for me


----------



## armada

GHook93 said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would match my complaint of poor script writting as that movie was terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf man i just checked on Wikipedia where it says show has been renewed for 5th season and we are talking about its end here lolz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has the highest ratings on cable TV and even beats most of the network shows. The Walking Dead is sticking around for a while! Most viewers are cult like viewers like me. Even when the show slips and it will eventually slip the cult watchers will still watch.
> 
> My guess is it makes it 10+ seasons!
Click to expand...


Yes they are not wrapping up the script,  with new surgeon Abraham they gonna go one season further and it will bring new places and people i like this show keep it going


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would match my complaint of poor script writting as that movie was terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into that movie with low expectation and was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked 28 Days and 28 Weeks Later
> 
> WWZ was a total dud for me
Click to expand...


It's been quite a while, but I seem to remember 28 Weeks Later being a big let down after 28 Days.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went into that movie with low expectation and was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked 28 Days and 28 Weeks Later
> 
> WWZ was a total dud for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been quite a while, but I seem to remember 28 Weeks Later being a big let down after 28 Days.
Click to expand...


28 days later was awesome. One of the best zombie movies. 28 weeks later was good not great.


----------



## JWBooth

Bumping the thread because somehow I unsubscribed, damn fat fingers on a smartphone.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

JWBooth said:


> Bumping the thread because somehow I unsubscribed, damn fat fingers on a smartphone.



Lol

Hate when I do that.


----------



## Politico

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the End like Brad Pitt Movie World war Z in which they gathered all zombies and nuke them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would match my complaint of poor script writting as that movie was terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went into that movie with low expectation and was pleasantly surprised!
Click to expand...


I had to go in with none.


----------



## Montrovant

There sure are a lot of people running around for a zombie apocalypse!

What, was Georgia the safe state or something?


----------



## High_Gravity

Loved last nights episode!


----------



## armada

Not yet watched


----------



## Zoom-boing

armada said:


> Not yet watched



Then get outta here and go watch it!


----------



## Zoom-boing

So it seems like most of the prison peeps are going to end up at the sanctuary.  

Rick, Carl and Michonne all believe Judith is dead.  Loved the narrow escape those three had last night.

Ewww, the dead family in the pink room.  <shudder>

The scientist, Eugene ... I got the impression that he was an Aspergers-type.  His arms didn't move when he walked and he was very stiff, clueless on the gun (although he did finally manage it).  But he made me laugh when Abraham asked him how he manage to kill the truck.  Eugene says, A fully ramped up state and an ignorance of rapidly firing weapons. 

Don't you just love Glenn?  After the whole fist fight and walker encounter he says "sorry about your ride".  I hope he and Maggie find each other again ... but I'm still thinking one of them is going to bite it.

Ok, the house that Rick, Carl and Michonne were staying in and the house were the dead family was .... I LOVE these houses.  Wish I could find places like that in my neck of the woods.


----------



## High_Gravity

I like Sgt Fords style he brings new life to the show, everyone in Ricks group is beaten down.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> So it seems like most of the prison peeps are going to end up at the sanctuary.
> 
> Rick, Carl and Michonne all believe Judith is dead.  Loved the narrow escape those three had last night.
> 
> Ewww, the dead family in the pink room.  <shudder>
> 
> The scientist, Eugene ... I got the impression that he was an Aspergers-type.  His arms didn't move when he walked and he was very stiff, clueless on the gun (although he did finally manage it).  But he made me laugh when Abraham asked him how he manage to kill the truck.  Eugene says, A fully ramped up state and an ignorance of rapidly firing weapons.
> 
> Don't you just love Glenn?  After the whole fist fight and walker encounter he says "sorry about your ride".  I hope he and Maggie find each other again ... but I'm still thinking one of them is going to bite it.
> 
> Ok, the house that Rick, Carl and Michonne were staying in and the house were the dead family was .... I LOVE these houses.  Wish I could find places like that in my neck of the woods.



I liked the Rick story. The way he hide under the bed and killed the guy in the bathroom, left the door open for when the guy turned and then escaped. Awesome part of the episode.

I was fairly unimpressed with the Glenn and Abraham story. So far Abraham as a character hasn't been impressive. I assume and hope that will change. The story was weak and the events weren't inspiring. 

I haven't read Eugene's background story, but come on, anyone can see through his story. He seems like a dumbs liar and not a super-intelligent scientist that will save the world.

Rosita is impressive. HOT Latinas in daisy-dukes! What's not to like.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Last nights episode was much better than the crap they served us last week. Thankfully I dvrd it so I got to skip the 9000 commercials.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I read a crap load of the end of the world genre,but I just cant get past the cheesy when it comes to this show. I mean I really tried to get into it but it just aint working for me.
  I'll keep trying though....because I've just about read out the genre on my Kindle


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems like most of the prison peeps are going to end up at the sanctuary.
> 
> Rick, Carl and Michonne all believe Judith is dead.  Loved the narrow escape those three had last night.
> 
> Ewww, the dead family in the pink room.  <shudder>
> 
> The scientist, Eugene ... I got the impression that he was an Aspergers-type.  His arms didn't move when he walked and he was very stiff, clueless on the gun (although he did finally manage it).  But he made me laugh when Abraham asked him how he manage to kill the truck.  Eugene says, A fully ramped up state and an ignorance of rapidly firing weapons.
> 
> Don't you just love Glenn?  After the whole fist fight and walker encounter he says "sorry about your ride".  I hope he and Maggie find each other again ... but I'm still thinking one of them is going to bite it.
> 
> Ok, the house that Rick, Carl and Michonne were staying in and the house were the dead family was .... I LOVE these houses.  Wish I could find places like that in my neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the Rick story. The way he hide under the bed and killed the guy in the bathroom, left the door open for when the guy turned and then escaped. Awesome part of the episode.
> 
> I was fairly unimpressed with the Glenn and Abraham story. So far Abraham as a character hasn't been impressive. I assume and hope that will change. The story was weak and the events weren't inspiring.
> 
> I haven't read Eugene's background story, but come on, anyone can see through his story. He seems like a dumbs liar and not a super-intelligent scientist that will save the world.
> 
> Rosita is impressive. HOT Latinas in daisy-dukes! What's not to like.
Click to expand...


I still think Maggie is better looking than Rosita.


----------



## High_Gravity

I actually think the Abraham character is good for the show, he is positive, upbeat and on a mission, right now Ricks group is scattered and beaten down. And I also don't think this "sanctuary" will work out, they are going to be following Abraham to Washington in season 5.


----------



## High_Gravity

Also now that they have brought in 3 new characters Ford, Rosita and the scientist, whos getting knocked off? theres too many characters on this show now smgdh.


----------



## armada

Episode was good it was all about new characters intros 

Abraham is good he gonna help glen to find Maggi


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems like most of the prison peeps are going to end up at the sanctuary.
> 
> Rick, Carl and Michonne all believe Judith is dead.  Loved the narrow escape those three had last night.
> 
> Ewww, the dead family in the pink room.  <shudder>
> 
> The scientist, Eugene ... I got the impression that he was an Aspergers-type.  His arms didn't move when he walked and he was very stiff, clueless on the gun (although he did finally manage it).  But he made me laugh when Abraham asked him how he manage to kill the truck.  Eugene says, A fully ramped up state and an ignorance of rapidly firing weapons.
> 
> Don't you just love Glenn?  After the whole fist fight and walker encounter he says "sorry about your ride".  I hope he and Maggie find each other again ... but I'm still thinking one of them is going to bite it.
> 
> Ok, the house that Rick, Carl and Michonne were staying in and the house were the dead family was .... I LOVE these houses.  Wish I could find places like that in my neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the Rick story. The way he hide under the bed and killed the guy in the bathroom, left the door open for when the guy turned and then escaped. Awesome part of the episode.
> 
> I was fairly unimpressed with the Glenn and Abraham story. So far Abraham as a character hasn't been impressive. I assume and hope that will change. The story was weak and the events weren't inspiring.
> 
> I haven't read Eugene's background story, but come on, anyone can see through his story. He seems like a dumbs liar and not a super-intelligent scientist that will save the world.
> 
> Rosita is impressive. HOT Latinas in daisy-dukes! What's not to like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still think Maggie is better looking than Rosita.
Click to expand...


That is a tough one, but I think I give Rosita the edge.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the Rick story. The way he hide under the bed and killed the guy in the bathroom, left the door open for when the guy turned and then escaped. Awesome part of the episode.
> 
> I was fairly unimpressed with the Glenn and Abraham story. So far Abraham as a character hasn't been impressive. I assume and hope that will change. The story was weak and the events weren't inspiring.
> 
> I haven't read Eugene's background story, but come on, anyone can see through his story. He seems like a dumbs liar and not a super-intelligent scientist that will save the world.
> 
> Rosita is impressive. HOT Latinas in daisy-dukes! What's not to like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Maggie is better looking than Rosita.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a tough one, but I think I give Rosita the edge.
Click to expand...


Reminds me too much of my ex, I'm going with Mags.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Also now that they have brought in 3 new characters Ford, Rosita and the scientist, whos getting knocked off? theres too many characters on this show now smgdh.



Eugene foresure is toast. Abraham is making it. Tyreese and Stookey are probably high on the death chart.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also now that they have brought in 3 new characters Ford, Rosita and the scientist, whos getting knocked off? theres too many characters on this show now smgdh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene foresure is toast. Abraham is making it. Tyreese and Stookey are probably high on the death chart.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking they take the easy way out, kill Carol and Beth, probably the little girls too smgdh. Stookey will probably also get the axe.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think Glen and that Lesbian girl are getting close, and that Maggie will kick her ass when they finally find each other.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> So it seems like most of the prison peeps are going to end up at the sanctuary.


I am wary there is a sanctuary, but I hope they have united by the end of the season.



Zoom-boing said:


> Rick, Carl and Michonne all believe Judith is dead.  Loved the narrow escape those three had last night.


Yea I loved when the two were fighting right near him.



Zoom-boing said:


> Ewww, the dead family in the pink room.  <shudder>


My thoughts exactly.



Zoom-boing said:


> The scientist, Eugene ... I got the impression that he was an Aspergers-type.  His arms didn't move when he walked and he was very stiff, clueless on the gun (although he did finally manage it).  But he made me laugh when Abraham asked him how he manage to kill the truck.  Eugene says, A fully ramped up state and an ignorance of rapidly firing weapons.


My prediction is he isn't a scientist he is a fool pretending to be a scientist.



Zoom-boing said:


> Don't you just love Glenn?  After the whole fist fight and walker encounter he says "sorry about your ride".  I hope he and Maggie find each other again ... but I'm still thinking one of them is going to bite it.


Yep my guess is it's Maggie that gets bite.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also now that they have brought in 3 new characters Ford, Rosita and the scientist, whos getting knocked off? theres too many characters on this show now smgdh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene foresure is toast. Abraham is making it. Tyreese and Stookey are probably high on the death chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they take the easy way out, kill Carol and Beth, probably the little girls too smgdh. Stookey will probably also get the axe.
Click to expand...


I think both Carol and Beth make it.


----------



## Montrovant

I'd rather they kill Carl than anyone else.  That character is annoying the hell out of me every time I see him.  It's a combination of the writing and the acting, I think.


----------



## Politico

Tru dat. And it doesn't help he looks like a girl.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Pretty good episode cept for two things.

They burned down their only shelter in the middle of the night in the woods. Really really dumb.

The final song was ok if you couldn't hear the god awful singing.


Also the preview for next week made it look like Maggie gets bit in the left arm/shoulder. Hope not


----------



## JWBooth

Shocking reveal...Darrell was sorry white trash second fiddle to Merle. Film at eleven.

At one point I thought Beth wanted booze courage to throw herself at Darrell.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

JWBooth said:


> Shocking reveal...Darrell was sorry white trash second fiddle to Merle. Film at eleven.
> 
> At one point I thought Beth wanted booze courage to throw herself at Darrell.



I was waiting for the I never made out before during the drinking game. Really creepy feeling


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pretty good episode cept for two things.
> 
> They burned down their only shelter in the middle of the night in the woods. Really really dumb.


I loved the character development of Daryl and Beth. Beth is so young and naive and Daryl is a true survivor. 




Grampa Murked U said:


> Also the preview for next week made it look like Maggie gets bit in the left arm/shoulder. Hope not



Come on Grampas, have you not figured out the coming attraction appeal. They always make it like a person is going to get bite. Aka Tyreese and Rick!


----------



## WorldWatcher

>

Just go caught up via OnDemand.  Good show, liked getting to know Daryl and Beth a little better.

Watching Talking Dead now and just had a realization.



Just came to a realization about producing this show...

In many shows the main characters become so ingrained with the show that after a few years they can then renegotiate their contract for huge increases when the show is successful.  Work stoppages, contract disputes, etc.

However on this show, I can see any character trying that would I can see Gale Hurd and Greg Nicotero giving the actor the finger and calling for a script re-write on the spot.  On this show no one is safe - in more ways than one.

)​


----------



## High_Gravity

I liked the episode, although in real life Daryl would have hit that by now, especially when they were drunk. Kissed at least.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I liked the episode, although in real life Daryl would have hit that by now, especially when they were drunk. Kissed at least.



Isn't she supposed to be 17 in the show. He might have too much respect for the deceased Herschell to touch her. He has an interesting honor to him!


----------



## Zoom-boing

JWBooth said:


> Shocking reveal...Darrell was sorry white trash second fiddle to Merle. Film at eleven.
> 
> At one point I thought Beth wanted booze courage to throw herself at Darrell.



I know, right?  Anyone who hadn't figured this out by this point just wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Zoom-boing

When Beth was sitting at the golf bar and she found the peach schnapps (eww) and started crying?  I really got the impression that she wanted Daryl to stop her ... because that's what her dad would have done, she was missing/mourning her dad, and was 'looking' for that authority atm.

I was also waiting (and hoping it wouldn't happen) for Daryl and Beth to start kissing or something. Uh, no.  Just _no_.  They did show them holding hands in in the preview for next week, but they are probably just crossing something precarious.  Hopefully.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the episode, although in real life Daryl would have hit that by now, especially when they were drunk. Kissed at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she supposed to be 17 in the show. He might have too much respect for the deceased Herschell to touch her. He has an interesting honor to him!
Click to expand...


She is.  IRL she's 28.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Grampa Murked U said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking reveal...Darrell was sorry white trash second fiddle to Merle. Film at eleven.
> 
> At one point I thought Beth wanted booze courage to throw herself at Darrell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for the I never made out before during the drinking game. Really creepy feeling
Click to expand...


Me too...I was confident they wasn't going to go there, but I thought they would have her come out naked (not showing) and Darrell turn her down - and then we would get this soap opera'ish teen drama that I was really hoping they wouldn't take the show to.
Thank God they didn't, that woud really piss me off.


----------



## JWBooth

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the episode, although in real life Daryl would have hit that by now, especially when they were drunk. Kissed at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she supposed to be 17 in the show. He might have too much respect for the deceased Herschell to touch her. He has an interesting honor to him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is.  IRL she's 28.
Click to expand...

Saw her on talking dead. She's one of those damned people who will look 10 - 20 years younger her whole life.
Will probably still get carded after she is 30.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

JWBooth said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she supposed to be 17 in the show. He might have too much respect for the deceased Herschell to touch her. He has an interesting honor to him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is.  IRL she's 28.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saw her on talking dead. She's one of those damned people who will look 10 - 20 years younger her whole life.
> Will probably still get carded after she is 30.
Click to expand...


My daughter is this way. 
She is 23, 5'3" and weighs about 115 lbs. She could easily pass for a sophomore in high school. Easy. She hates it though. She is actually really pretty -  but it is hard for her to meet boys her age because they all assume she is a 15-16 yo. 
Later in life though...obviously she will love it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I used to be one of those people who looked a lot younger than my age.  

Then I had kids.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am lucky enough to look younger than my age. (I am a male)
I am 49, most would guess me early 40's. When I run into people I went to school with - dayuum!! They look old!


----------



## GHook93

Damn she is HOT! Getting rid of the 70s fro did worlds for her!


----------



## JWBooth

Gasoline?
6 week old  gas has ruined my small engines, damn alcohol blends.
These people are a couple of years into this and still driving around.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

JWBooth said:


> Gasoline?
> 6 week old  gas has ruined my small engines, damn alcohol blends.
> These people are a couple of years into this and still driving around.



Kinda-sorta true.
It depends on how/where it is stored.
Gasoline will stay perfectly fine for several years as long as it is air-tight and consistent temperature to avoid evaporation/condensation.
Oxygen is a gas killer. So gas in a small engine tank that is far from airtight - the gas will decline significantly in just a few months.
Gas in underground tanks will last years.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the episode, although in real life Daryl would have hit that by now, especially when they were drunk. Kissed at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she supposed to be 17 in the show. He might have too much respect for the deceased Herschell to touch her. He has an interesting honor to him!
Click to expand...


I thought she was at least 21? isn't that what she said in the drinking episode last week?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

She was still in school on the farm. She is a minor


----------



## Zoom-boing

Who took Beth?  

My daughter's theory is that whoever was living in that house was watching them, sent the dog to the door to help lure the walkers, then snatched Beth.  

Daryl finds homeboys.

Sasha, Maggie and Bob finally agree.  Bout time.

I liked this episode but .... is Darly falling for Beth?  Um, isn't he kinda old for her?  I know, slim pickens and all but still.  IRL he's 45.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> She was still in school on the farm. She is a minor



I see.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Who took Beth?
> 
> My daughter's theory is that whoever was living in that house was watching them, sent the dog to the door to help lure the walkers, then snatched Beth.
> 
> Daryl finds homeboys.
> 
> Sasha, Maggie and Bob finally agree.  Bout time.
> 
> *I liked this episode but .... is Darly falling for Beth?  Um, isn't he kinda old for her?  I know, slim pickens and all but still.  IRL he's 45*.



I think its more like a big brother/little sister thing at this point, Daryl had plenty of chances to hook up with Beth and he didn't do it yet.


----------



## Montrovant

In the show she's 17 or 18.  Young for him, but not necessarily disgusting.  It's still not a match I agree with, especially considering Darryl and Carol seemed to have a thing brewing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

3 episodes left! $@%?! $ Stupid ass split season bullshit


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Who took Beth?
> 
> My daughter's theory is that whoever was living in that house was watching them, sent the dog to the door to help lure the walkers, then snatched Beth.


I had that thought also, but if you were cleaning and keeping food in the house, would you really want just toss it away loading it up with Walkers? I mean two intruder and you lure a ban of Walkers into the home seems illogical. However, I doubt Beth would have driven away on her own without Daryl. I think someone grabbed her, it could be Daryl's new pals!



Zoom-boing said:


> Daryl finds homeboys.


Nice twist, but I wonder how this new alliance will effect him. I mean, what if Merle didn't saw his hand off and stayed. Daryl and Merle more than likely would have robbed the group and maybe worse. He could have gone down a less moral road than where he is today. Could he revert back to non-carry, immoral a-hole he might have been? My bet is he stay the righteous route and doesn't turn back.

Also what are the chances Daryl's new friends are the thugs that Rick, Glenn and Herschel took out in the bar?



Zoom-boing said:


> Sasha, Maggie and Bob finally agree.  Bout time.


Bob was the only one of them making sense. Maggie was acting irrational. Sasha was acting careless. He was the only one making sense.




Zoom-boing said:


> I liked this episode but .... is Darly falling for Beth?  Um, isn't he kinda old for her?  I know, slim pickens and all but still.  IRL he's 45


What would be wrong with that? In the show I think he would be in his 30s and she is around 19-20. Good for him. I think they have a nice connection.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> 3 episodes left! $@%?! $ Stupid ass split season bullshit



Next episode some of the group meet up. 2nd the entire group meets up. Season finale a new threat emerges and someone important dies.


----------



## Politico

Well it's so stupid at this point might as well go that way.


----------



## Againsheila

Grampa Murked U said:


> She was still in school on the farm. She is a minor



You can still be in school and not be a minor, look at that girl that's suing her parents.  Plus, that was in the 2nd season, this is the 4th season.  I don't know how old she is, but I'm pretty sure, even in the show she's at least 18 by now.


----------



## Gracie

I watched probably the first 5 episodes, then turned it off. Soap opera. And I am so burned out on zombies. However...I may watch it eventually. Is there a way to watch each season up to this final one? That way, if it catches my interest, I will be up to date on Season 5.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> I watched probably the first 5 episodes, then turned it off. Soap opera. And I am so burned out on zombies. However...I may watch it eventually. Is there a way to watch each season up to this final one? That way, if it catches my interest, I will be up to date on Season 5.



They have the first 3 seasons on Netflix if you have that, than season 4 will probably be on there around October of this year. Things have changed ALOT since season 1 tho Gracie fyi.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gracie said:


> I watched probably the first 5 episodes, then turned it off. Soap opera. And I am so burned out on zombies. However...I may watch it eventually. Is there a way to watch each season up to this final one? That way, if it catches my interest, I will be up to date on Season 5.



You can watch from S1/E1 here:  

Search Results the walking dead

Lots of links, if one doesn't work try another!


----------



## JWBooth

Hoooooooooooookaaaaaay freaky girl doesn't think twice about killing bunnies and people and plays with walkers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Gracie said:


> I watched probably the first 5 episodes, then turned it off. Soap opera. And I am so burned out on zombies. However...I may watch it eventually. Is there a way to watch each season up to this final one? That way, if it catches my interest, I will be up to date on Season 5.



For some reason, I turned it on tonight. 

Soap opera - yes. You can tune anytime and its the same story. If you get lost, they repeat two episodes. 

Its very grim and sad. And, imo, somewhat of a parable for our time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JWBooth said:


> Hoooooooooooookaaaaaay freaky girl doesn't think twice about killing bunnies and people and plays with walkers.



How could one not go mad?

The scene in the mortuary with the trashy guy using the table to keep them at bay, killing and killing to get out -

How could one not go mad?

Especially a child.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Carol is the ultimate matriarch, mother to everyone.

What is the price she pays for that?


----------



## GHook93

Awesome episode! So intense I am still in shock. When you saw Tyreese and Carol walking over to Judith on the blanket, Liz bloody hand and a dead Mika, I was like man I didn't expect that at all. What I expected was Tyreese to kill Carol.

My favorite part was when Carol confessed to Tyreese. It was so intense and well acted and when he stated I forgive you it was truly moving. He moved into my second favorite character after Daryl! 

I have to say I am glad Liz is dead! Couldn't stand the character.


Side note: The coming attractions from the Talking Dead looks awesome! Can't wait.


----------



## Politico

Luddly Neddite said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoooooooooooookaaaaaay freaky girl doesn't think twice about killing bunnies and people and plays with walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could one not go mad?
> 
> The scene in the mortuary with the trashy guy using the table to keep them at bay, killing and killing to get out -
> 
> How could one not go mad?
> 
> Especially a child.
Click to expand...


Easy.

And his name is Darryl.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I found this episode to be incredibly stupid and unnecessarily over the top.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> I found this episode to be incredibly stupid and unnecessarily over the top.



It was tragic and pushed along a theme in the show - fall of civilizations effects on children. See Carl's transformation from an ignorant innocent kid to a soldier. See Sophia innocents. See Beth's transformation. See how Liz went crazy and Mika's grip on humanity got her killed. 

Then we see the helplessness of Judith and the hope she bring.

I thought it was a powerful episode and a good one!


----------



## GHook93

Living (95%+)

Rick - Main protagonist isn't dying yet
Carl - Him either
Abraham - They didn't just introduce a beloved character to kill him
Morgan - I don't think we see him
Judith - I don't see her dying

More than Likely Live: 65%-95%
Daryl - I always though he was an untouchable (since he is the consensus fan fav), but I have my suspicions now. However i think he lives.
Glenn - There is suppose someone who bites that dust, but I don't think it's him
Rosita - They introduced her.
Eugene - He has a story and he was just introduced also   
Maggie - I think they keep Maggie and Glenn alive.       

Bubble: 45%-65%
Michonne -They stated they wanted a shocking big death and Michonne would fit that bill. She is not as beloved as she is in the comic.
Joe - The leader of the bad guys. I think he becomes the main protangonist next season.
Beth - I always thought she was a goner, but they built up her character, so maybe not (at least not this season).
Sasha - She is becoming a fan fav, so that helps her.
Tyreese - He was brought in late in the series, so he could still live.

More Likely Dead: 10%-45%
Carol - I think they take the easy way out and kill her off.
Tara - I don't see her living.
Stookey - The rumor goes they are going to kill off someone who is still alive in the comic. That leaves (according to the internet): Rick, Carl, Michonne, Maggie, Rosita and Stookey. Stookey fits that bill, but would be a cop out in many ways.

Foresure:
The dumbass in the talking dead clip that antagonizes Daryl alone in the forest!


----------



## High_Gravity

Awesome episode but really sad, Carol did the right thing. I am glad Tyreese forgave her also.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

This series started out so good but sadly now it's just the shell of its former self. The script writting is bland and predictable. The new characters they're adding are poor actors who are forgettable.  

The show used to have a great apocalyptic theme and feel to it. More & more it now looks like all the daytime dramas on tv with simplistic interpersonal relationships that take too long to come to a conclusion. 

To make matters worse they divide up the season and then focus too many episodes on forgettable characters while the stars of the series are off screen for weeks at a time.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think its all going to come together in the last 2 episodes. The past 3 episodes all gave us back stories on Stookey, Michonne, Daryl etc etc


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I hope you're right gravity.  It needs to pull viewers back in who liked it for the apocalyptic story instead of all the silliness


----------



## ClosedCaption

Powerful Episode last night...just what the series needed


----------



## Zoom-boing

I am totally enjoying this season.  I like the character development and how episodes are centered around just a few characters.  They will all (or most) meet up again either at Terminus or somewhere. 

Lizzie didn't go bonkers from the apocalypse, she was already there prior to that.  She was a sociopath, couldn't tell good from bad, right from wrong.  She was hard-wired "off kilter" from the get go.  The apocalypse pushed it to the forefront sooner but she was gone prior to it.  

She wasn't sorry she killed her sister she was sorry that she pointed a gun at Carol and she was sorry only because she thought Carol was mad at her.. She had NO CLUE that the walkers were dangerous she just thought they were different ... kind of like how she is different.  No remorse or sense that killing her sister was wrong or that killing Judith would be wrong.  When Lizzie said "I know what I have to do" I thought she was either going to try and kill Carol and/or Tyrese but mostly I thought she was going to kill herself to show everyone how the walkers were fine, just different.

TOTALLY didn't see Lizzie killing her sister scene at all but did see that Carol needed to tell Tyrese that she killed Karen.  She had to tell him. Wasn't that scene great?  Carol did what needed to be done but she was sorry she had to do it and T saw that, which is why he forgave her.  He's not going to seek revenge or anything like that.  It is was it is and he knows it.  I literally mouthed "I forgive you" right before he said it.

Carol, the meek, weak, and abused person we met in season one has turned into one of the strongest, gutsy-ist, self-assured characters.  So glad she is back.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> I am totally enjoying this season.  I like the character development and how episodes are centered around just a few characters.  They will all (or most) meet up again either at Terminus or somewhere.
> 
> Lizzie didn't go bonkers from the apocalypse, she was already there prior to that.  She was a sociopath, couldn't tell good from bad, right from wrong.  She was hard-wired "off kilter" from the get go.  The apocalypse pushed it to the forefront sooner but she was gone prior to it.
> 
> She wasn't sorry she killed her sister she was sorry that she pointed a gun at Carol and she was sorry only because she thought Carol was mad at her.. She had NO CLUE that the walkers were dangerous she just thought they were different ... kind of like how she is different.  No remorse or sense that killing her sister was wrong or that killing Judith would be wrong.  When Lizzie said "I know what I have to do" I thought she was either going to try and kill Carol and/or Tyrese but mostly I thought she was going to kill herself to show everyone how the walkers were fine, just different.
> 
> TOTALLY didn't see Lizzie killing her sister scene at all but did see that Carol needed to tell Tyrese that she killed Karen.  She had to tell him. Wasn't that scene great?  Carol did what needed to be done but she was sorry she had to do it and T saw that, which is why he forgave her.  He's not going to seek revenge or anything like that.  It is was it is and he knows it.  I literally mouthed "I forgive you" right before he said it.
> 
> Carol, the meek, weak, and abused person we met in season one has turned into one of the strongest, gutsy-ist, self-assured characters.  So glad she is back.



I think you are right about Lizzie, the sociopath tendencies were always there, but the apocalypse just brought it out 10 times worse. Who's to know how she'd end up without a Zombie apocalypse.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> I watched probably the first 5 episodes, then turned it off. Soap opera. And I am so burned out on zombies. However...I may watch it eventually. Is there a way to watch each season up to this final one? That way, if it catches my interest, I will be up to date on Season 5.



I feel the same way about jay Carney's Press Conferences


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm hoping to see Sgt Abraham Ford kick some ass, hopefully that group Daryl is with. I enjoy the actor who plays him I used to watch him on Southland before it was cancelled.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally enjoying this season.  I like the character development and how episodes are centered around just a few characters.  They will all (or most) meet up again either at Terminus or somewhere.
> 
> Lizzie didn't go bonkers from the apocalypse, she was already there prior to that.  She was a sociopath, couldn't tell good from bad, right from wrong.  She was hard-wired "off kilter" from the get go.  The apocalypse pushed it to the forefront sooner but she was gone prior to it.
> 
> She wasn't sorry she killed her sister she was sorry that she pointed a gun at Carol and she was sorry only because she thought Carol was mad at her.. She had NO CLUE that the walkers were dangerous she just thought they were different ... kind of like how she is different.  No remorse or sense that killing her sister was wrong or that killing Judith would be wrong.  When Lizzie said "I know what I have to do" I thought she was either going to try and kill Carol and/or Tyrese but mostly I thought she was going to kill herself to show everyone how the walkers were fine, just different.
> 
> TOTALLY didn't see Lizzie killing her sister scene at all but did see that Carol needed to tell Tyrese that she killed Karen.  She had to tell him. Wasn't that scene great?  Carol did what needed to be done but she was sorry she had to do it and T saw that, which is why he forgave her.  He's not going to seek revenge or anything like that.  It is was it is and he knows it.  I literally mouthed "I forgive you" right before he said it.
> 
> Carol, the meek, weak, and abused person we met in season one has turned into one of the strongest, gutsy-ist, self-assured characters.  So glad she is back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right about Lizzie, the sociopath tendencies were always there, but the apocalypse just brought it out 10 times worse. Who's to know how she'd end up without a Zombie apocalypse.
Click to expand...


Now that I see Lizzie for what she is ... er, was ... I want to go back and watch earlier episodes with her and see the signs that I missed.  I just thought she was a little odd or whatever and didn't think much of it.  I was wrong!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

High_Gravity said:


> I'm hoping to see Sgt Abraham Ford kick some ass, hopefully that group Daryl is with. I enjoy the actor who plays him I used to watch him on Southland before it was cancelled.



That guy looks like someone who just walked off the set of Red Dawn lol


----------



## ClosedCaption

Remember Lizzie tried to suffocate the baby?

Remember when she said the Zombies were different when they were behind the prison walls?

Not saying ANYONE could've seen that coming but she was off for a while


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> This series started out so good but sadly now it's just the shell of its former self. The script writting is bland and predictable. The new characters they're adding are poor actors who are forgettable.
> 
> The show used to have a great apocalyptic theme and feel to it. More & more it now looks like all the daytime dramas on tv with simplistic interpersonal relationships that take too long to come to a conclusion.
> 
> To make matters worse they divide up the season and then focus too many episodes on forgettable characters while the stars of the series are off screen for weeks at a time.



I actually think these season has been awesome. Last season was the best one!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> This series started out so good but sadly now it's just the shell of its former self. The script writting is bland and predictable. The new characters they're adding are poor actors who are forgettable.
> 
> The show used to have a great apocalyptic theme and feel to it. More & more it now looks like all the daytime dramas on tv with simplistic interpersonal relationships that take too long to come to a conclusion.
> 
> To make matters worse they divide up the season and then focus too many episodes on forgettable characters while the stars of the series are off screen for weeks at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think these season has been awesome. Last season was the best one!
Click to expand...


Meh, slow as a chick flick


----------



## Zoom-boing

ClosedCaption said:


> Remember Lizzie tried to suffocate the baby?
> 
> Remember when she said the Zombies were different when they were behind the prison walls?
> 
> Not saying ANYONE could've seen that coming but she was off for a while



Absolutely.  When she tried to smother Judith that's when I was like something is _seriously _off with this kid.


----------



## Politico

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this episode to be incredibly stupid and unnecessarily over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was tragic and pushed along a theme in the show - fall of civilizations effects on children. See Carl's transformation from an ignorant innocent kid to a soldier. See Sophia innocents. See Beth's transformation. See how Liz went crazy and Mika's grip on humanity got her killed.
> 
> Then we see the helplessness of Judith and the hope she bring.
> 
> I thought it was a powerful episode and a good one!
Click to expand...


The girl would have been nuts no mater what. It was neither over the top or tragic. This is the first time things were shown the way it really would be. Not some popcorn version. In this environment stupid and crazy would need to be eradicated quickly.


----------



## SayMyName

It was with great joy that I followed a link to You Tube this morning and realized I could watch Season 4 Episode 12. Usually a message pops up and says I can not view while overseas. What a joy it will be this afternoon, as I take my lunch break, go down to the park on this cold but sunny day in Stockholm, sit on the bench by the harbor, eat crackers and Karl's Kaviar from a tube, and watch Walking Dead. There must be a God afterall.


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to see Sgt Abraham Ford kick some ass, hopefully that group Daryl is with. I enjoy the actor who plays him I used to watch him on Southland before it was cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy looks like someone who just walked off the set of Red Dawn lol
Click to expand...


LOL yeah he does.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to see Sgt Abraham Ford kick some ass, hopefully that group Daryl is with. I enjoy the actor who plays him I used to watch him on Southland before it was cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy looks like someone who just walked off the set of Red Dawn lol
Click to expand...


He was awesome in Band of Brothers!


----------



## Montrovant

Too many kids episodes!

I don't know how much of my problem is with the child actors and how much is with the poor writing from the adults FOR the child actors, but I really don't like the focus on the kids.  Carl is the most annoying character with Andrea gone, and this last episode might have been really good with less forced performances from the kids.

Oh, and they pushed the whole Carol admitting she killed Karen thing way too hard.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Too many kids episodes!
> 
> I don't know how much of my problem is with the child actors and how much is with the poor writing from the adults FOR the child actors, but I really don't like the focus on the kids.  Carl is the most annoying character with Andrea gone, and this last episode might have been really good with less forced performances from the kids.
> 
> Oh, and they pushed the whole Carol admitting she killed Karen thing way too hard.



Does Beth count as a child centered episode? I don't think so. 

Carl's episode was about him and his father, I was fine with it. 

Last nights episode was awesome. The actress who played Mika wasn't that good, but the one that played Liz was AWESOME and was highly talented!


----------



## High_Gravity

I really liked the last episode but I have a feeling the next 2 episodes are going to be a slam dunk and leave us with alot of suspense going into next season. I predict Terminus is a bust and they will all be going to DC with Sgt Abraham Ford.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many kids episodes!
> 
> I don't know how much of my problem is with the child actors and how much is with the poor writing from the adults FOR the child actors, but I really don't like the focus on the kids.  Carl is the most annoying character with Andrea gone, and this last episode might have been really good with less forced performances from the kids.
> 
> Oh, and they pushed the whole Carol admitting she killed Karen thing way too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Beth count as a child centered episode? I don't think so.
> 
> Carl's episode was about him and his father, I was fine with it.
> 
> Last nights episode was awesome. The actress who played Mika wasn't that good, but the one that played Liz was AWESOME and was highly talented!
Click to expand...


I didn't like either of the girls.  Part of it was probably the writing, though.  Too often adults give children very adult-sounding lines and it comes off as fake.


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many kids episodes!
> 
> I don't know how much of my problem is with the child actors and how much is with the poor writing from the adults FOR the child actors, but I really don't like the focus on the kids.  Carl is the most annoying character with Andrea gone, and this last episode might have been really good with less forced performances from the kids.
> 
> Oh, and they pushed the whole Carol admitting she killed Karen thing way too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Beth count as a child centered episode? I don't think so.
> 
> Carl's episode was about him and his father, I was fine with it.
> 
> Last nights episode was awesome. The actress who played Mika wasn't that good, but the one that played Liz was AWESOME and was highly talented!
Click to expand...


I felt the writing could have used some work.  Why would Lizzie just stand there and let Carol shoot her.  She was crazy, not stupid.


----------



## Caroljo

GHook93 said:


> Awesome episode! So intense I am still in shock. When you saw Tyreese and Carol walking over to Judith on the blanket, Liz bloody hand and a dead Mika, I was like man I didn't expect that at all. What I expected was Tyreese to kill Carol.
> 
> My favorite part was when Carol confessed to Tyreese. It was so intense and well acted and when he stated I forgive you it was truly moving. He moved into my second favorite character after Daryl!
> 
> I have to say I am glad Liz is dead! Couldn't stand the character.
> 
> 
> Side note: The coming attractions from the Talking Dead looks awesome! Can't wait.



I'd missed the last 3 episodes, and my son was in Afghanistan and hadn't seen any of them this 2nd half of the season.  We're visiting with them and his wife had recorded them all for him, so we watched them all finally last night.  And all I could think was "wow" ... I didn't expect THAT!  It was heart wrenching and heart warming all together!!  That little girl was completely nuts, and I know they did what they had to do...I almost cried for Carol .  But it was also wonderful that Tyreese forgave her!  You could just see the relief she felt too!


----------



## High_Gravity

Caroljo said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome episode! So intense I am still in shock. When you saw Tyreese and Carol walking over to Judith on the blanket, Liz bloody hand and a dead Mika, I was like man I didn't expect that at all. What I expected was Tyreese to kill Carol.
> 
> My favorite part was when Carol confessed to Tyreese. It was so intense and well acted and when he stated I forgive you it was truly moving. He moved into my second favorite character after Daryl!
> 
> I have to say I am glad Liz is dead! Couldn't stand the character.
> 
> 
> Side note: The coming attractions from the Talking Dead looks awesome! Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd missed the last 3 episodes, and my son was in Afghanistan and hadn't seen any of them this 2nd half of the season.  We're visiting with them and his wife had recorded them all for him, so we watched them all finally last night.  And all I could think was "wow" ... I didn't expect THAT!  It was heart wrenching and heart warming all together!!  That little girl was completely nuts, and I know they did what they had to do...I almost cried for Carol .  But it was also wonderful that Tyreese forgave her!  You could just see the relief she felt too!
Click to expand...


I am a little disapointed, I had high hopes for those girls after they saved Tyreese from the Governors people, I thought they would be the future of the crew.


----------



## Caroljo

High_Gravity said:


> I really liked the last episode but I have a feeling the next 2 episodes are going to be a slam dunk and leave us with alot of suspense going into next season. I predict Terminus is a bust and they will all be going to DC with Sgt Abraham Ford.



There's something not quite right about that place Terminus.  Just my gut feeling.  When I read the name of the place I thought of "terminate", or "terminal"....something that ends.  I don't know, it just doesn't sound right!


----------



## High_Gravity

Caroljo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the last episode but I have a feeling the next 2 episodes are going to be a slam dunk and leave us with alot of suspense going into next season. I predict Terminus is a bust and they will all be going to DC with Sgt Abraham Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something not quite right about that place Terminus.  Just my gut feeling.  When I read the name of the place I thought of "terminate", or "terminal"....something that ends.  I don't know, it just doesn't sound right!
Click to expand...


The name does sound very cryptic now that you mention it.


----------



## WorldWatcher

High_Gravity said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the last episode but I have a feeling the next 2 episodes are going to be a slam dunk and leave us with alot of suspense going into next season. I predict Terminus is a bust and they will all be going to DC with Sgt Abraham Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something not quite right about that place Terminus.  Just my gut feeling.  When I read the name of the place I thought of "terminate", or "terminal"....something that ends.  I don't know, it just doesn't sound right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The name does sound very cryptic now that you mention it.
Click to expand...



Some of the rumor mills have this as a possible site for the 2015 Spin Off series.


>>>>


----------



## High_Gravity

WorldWatcher said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something not quite right about that place Terminus.  Just my gut feeling.  When I read the name of the place I thought of "terminate", or "terminal"....something that ends.  I don't know, it just doesn't sound right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name does sound very cryptic now that you mention it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the rumor mills have this as a possible site for the 2015 Spin Off series.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Isn't this eventually all leading up to them going to DC with Sgt Abraham Ford though? how would Terminus come into play?


----------



## PredFan

High_Gravity said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the last episode but I have a feeling the next 2 episodes are going to be a slam dunk and leave us with alot of suspense going into next season. I predict Terminus is a bust and they will all be going to DC with Sgt Abraham Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something not quite right about that place Terminus.  Just my gut feeling.  When I read the name of the place I thought of "terminate", or "terminal"....something that ends.  I don't know, it just doesn't sound right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The name does sound very cryptic now that you mention it.
Click to expand...


Terminus is a railroad reference and yes it means "end of the line". More or less.


----------



## PredFan

I knew as soon as I saw the girl with the knife and the blood I knew what she did and I knew she had to die. Excellent episode.

Soap opera? I suppose you could say that but all zombie movies have been more about what happens the the living than about the dead. The horror, futility, and hopelessness of it all, and how people deal with it.


----------



## WorldWatcher

High_Gravity said:


> Isn't this eventually all leading up to them going to DC with Sgt Abraham Ford though? how would Terminus come into play?




I have no idea, never read the comics, my understanding is that "Terminus" is a new story line that will be independent of the comics.

Maybe "Terminus" will act as a seed for the spin off.  Definite?  No idea, just a guess.




PredFan said:


> Terminus is a railroad reference and yes it means "end of the line". More or less.



True...


Also, Terminus is the name of the original settlement which grew into Atlanta.



>>>>


----------



## Againsheila

WorldWatcher said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something not quite right about that place Terminus.  Just my gut feeling.  When I read the name of the place I thought of "terminate", or "terminal"....something that ends.  I don't know, it just doesn't sound right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name does sound very cryptic now that you mention it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the rumor mills have this as a possible site for the 2015 Spin Off series.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


For some reason I keep thinking of the movie "28 Days" where they were looking for this place where everyone was suppose to be safe, and it turned out to be even worse than being on their own, with the soldiers going to rape the girls, repeatedly.  After all, that's what their mad commander promised them, women.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Caroljo

WorldWatcher said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this eventually all leading up to them going to DC with Sgt Abraham Ford though? how would Terminus come into play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, never read the comics, my understanding is that "Terminus" is a new story line that will be independent of the comics.
> 
> Maybe "Terminus" will act as a seed for the spin off.  Definite?  No idea, just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terminus is a railroad reference and yes it means "end of the line". More or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True...
> 
> 
> Also, Terminus is the name of the original settlement which grew into Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I was just about to post this in here....my DIL said it was the name of a town that all railroads used to go to, and it is now present day Atlanta.


----------



## High_Gravity

So what happens this Sunday? I didn't know Daryls group was tracking Rick, thats not good and that one guy recognizes him too.


----------



## armada

High_Gravity said:


> So what happens this Sunday? I didn't know Daryls group was tracking Rick, thats not good and that one guy recognizes him too.



Daryl keep walking with guy group 

Few miles ahead Rick Carl mishone are walking on tracks as well 

Glen Maggie met in dark tunnel and group arrived at terminus by following tracks where they welcomed by an old creature 

Show ends


----------



## armada

Spoiler alerts


----------



## iamwhatiseem

What I noticed the most was at the 'Terminus".
It wasn't guarded or locked down.
If a person can just walk in, so can walkers.
That tells me they knew they were coming before they got there.

 I smell...slavery.


----------



## armada

Something is fishy slavery or maybe they eat  human flesh etc


----------



## Againsheila

iamwhatiseem said:


> What I noticed the most was at the 'Terminus".
> It wasn't guarded or locked down.
> If a person can just walk in, so can walkers.
> That tells me they knew they were coming before they got there.
> 
> I smell...slavery.



I smell something, not sure what it is...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Terminus gave me the creeps, as did that woman... Mary?  Nope, something is up to no good.  What was she cooking?  Wouldn't that attract walkers?  Where was everyone else?  

Creeeepy.


----------



## High_Gravity

iamwhatiseem said:


> What I noticed the most was at the 'Terminus".
> It wasn't guarded or locked down.
> If a person can just walk in, so can walkers.
> That tells me they knew they were coming before they got there.
> 
> I smell...slavery.



Thats true the lack of security is very alarming.


----------



## Caroljo

Againsheila said:


>



Oh...the look on her face just broke my heart!!!!!


----------



## Againsheila

Caroljo said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...the look on her face just broke my heart!!!!!
Click to expand...


She is a good actress.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

So glag game of thrones is getting ready to start back up. These stupid split seasons are annoying.  Tired of appetizers instead of full meals.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> So glag game of thrones is getting ready to start back up. These stupid split seasons are annoying.  Tired of appetizers instead of full meals.



If you can, it's usually better to record the whole season and then watch it.


----------



## Politico

iamwhatiseem said:


> What I noticed the most was at the 'Terminus".
> It wasn't guarded or locked down.
> If a person can just walk in, so can walkers.
> That tells me they knew they were coming before they got there.
> 
> I smell...slavery.



Well bad writing aside, I assure you it was guarded. They had a sniper on them I promise. I would have set it up the exact same way. Put creepy miss Mary out there to keep people calm until I could disarm and eat them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

LOL

AMC Has Secretly Been Warning Us 'Breaking Bad' Is 'The Walking Dead' Prequel

It all started innocently enough. Way back in Season 2. In the second episode 'Bloodletting' we learn from Daryl that his brother was a drug dealer before the walkers came. Taking out a plastic bag with Merle's stash to bring down T-Dog's fever, viewers can clearly see Blue Sky just laying in the bottom of the bag.








No big deal right? Just a little wink-wink between shows. But it's enough to push folks to dig a little deeper into past episodes. All the way back to the second episode of Season 1. Doesn't that Dodge Challenger Glenn steals look a little familiar to 'Breaking Bad' fans? It should.






In fact, according to this scene from Season 4, Episode 7 of 'Breaking Bad' Glenn was the one who had to deal with Walt's temper tantrum and subsequent arson of the car. Looks like Glenn was able to fix it up and get out of New Mexico.


[ame=http://youtu.be/vcSQ6Nd4NE4]Breaking Bad Walking Dead Easter Egg - YouTube[/ame]


But the most recent piece of evidence came once again from Daryl. During Episode 12 of the current season, Daryl opens up to Beth about Merle's supplier. Who sounds exactly like Jesse Pinkman.








Thanks For the Zombie Apocalypse Heizenberg!!!!!!

I miss Breaking Bad and the alternate ending was funny as shit!!!


http://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=GtYNX3JWzjc

I love the tiny references in The Walking Dead though! Good show, broke my heart when Lizzy killed Mika though.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I never watched Breaking Bad but it's on my bucket list of shows I'd like to see.

Thanks for this post, C!


----------



## Againsheila

Great, now I'm gonna have to watch Breaking Bad....


----------



## SayMyName

I watched episode 14 and 15 of Season 4 last night on You Tube. It is the only way I can stay up with them, if those above are somewhat current. Carol executing the young, murderous girl was definitely a surprise in the plot, but...one of the reasons why I have come to like this show. It does not deliver the best in what we would want humans to be, but what can be expected in such unpredictable times. I can't wait until the final episode of the season in...is it number 16? And what is this Terminus everyone is heading to? For some reason, I don't think it is a good thing. I could be wrong.


----------



## Caroljo

I knew it!! Damn....who are those people at terminus??? And what did they do with everyone else?  There's about 6 minutes left, will we have to wait until July?? Geesh!!!!   Ya, I'm worked up....lol!


----------



## CorvusRexus

Caroljo said:


> I knew it!! Damn....who are those people at terminus??? And what did they do with everyone else?  There's about 6 minutes left, will we have to wait until July?? Geesh!!!!   Ya, I'm worked up....lol!



Terminus is a camp for cannibals. Sorry 'bout it, but as soon as they showed the first signs for Terminus, I was like, "Terminus is filled with cannibals." And it is! 
My question is- what happened to Beth? My prediction is that she was kidnapped by an group of people who know the truth about Terminus and do whatever they can to prevent people from going there. Later, Carol and Tyrese will meet them, and they will attack Terminus and free the rest. Also, during the escape, Carl will get shot in the face, but live. 

BTW, my proof for the cannibals? 
1. The meat supply.
2. The pile of _human_ skeletons. 
3. The cult room where it says the people there first are more important.
4. Garith says Rick, Michonne, Daryl, and Carl will become a part of them. 
5. Overall oddness and suspiciousness.
6. Fairly certain there were cannibals in the comics.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

July? I heard them say it was returning in FALL.


----------



## Politico

I hope they all get their dumb asses eaten.


----------



## Montrovant

CorvusRexus said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it!! Damn....who are those people at terminus??? And what did they do with everyone else?  There's about 6 minutes left, will we have to wait until July?? Geesh!!!!   Ya, I'm worked up....lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminus is a camp for cannibals. Sorry 'bout it, but as soon as they showed the first signs for Terminus, I was like, "Terminus is filled with cannibals." And it is!
> My question is- what happened to Beth? My prediction is that she was kidnapped by an group of people who know the truth about Terminus and do whatever they can to prevent people from going there. Later, Carol and Tyrese will meet them, and they will attack Terminus and free the rest. Also, during the escape, Carl will get shot in the face, but live.
> 
> BTW, my proof for the cannibals?
> 1. The meat supply.
> 2. The pile of _human_ skeletons.
> 3. The cult room where it says the people there first are more important.
> 4. Garith says Rick, Michonne, Daryl, and Carl will become a part of them.
> 5. Overall oddness and suspiciousness.
> 6. Fairly certain there were cannibals in the comics.
Click to expand...


I don't remember what part of the episode did it, but I thought cannibals as well.

Then again, I'm not sure that's really all that sensible an answer.  It seems far more dangerous than just raising livestock of some sort, as well as less frequent.  Unless, of course, they are not only holding them to eat them, but to breed them......

Too over the top with the last line from Rick.  I like the sentiment, though.

Oh, and I don't know why Rick thinks he's so bad for his stabbing of that one guy from the gang.  It's a zombie apocalypse world, not too long ago your prison home was destroyed by the governor, there have been plenty of examples of people gone bad.  Someone starts attempting to rape you son, threatens his life?  Hell yeah, gut the son of a bitch.


----------



## Politico

He's not bad. He's nuts. And stupid.


----------



## CaféAuLait

CorvusRexus said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it!! Damn....who are those people at terminus??? And what did they do with everyone else?  There's about 6 minutes left, will we have to wait until July?? Geesh!!!!   Ya, I'm worked up....lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminus is a camp for cannibals. Sorry 'bout it, but as soon as they showed the first signs for Terminus, I was like, "Terminus is filled with cannibals." And it is!
> My question is- what happened to Beth? My prediction is that she was kidnapped by an group of people who know the truth about Terminus and do whatever they can to prevent people from going there. Later, Carol and Tyrese will meet them, and they will attack Terminus and free the rest. Also, during the escape, Carl will get shot in the face, but live.
> 
> BTW, my proof for the cannibals?
> 1. The meat supply.
> 2. The pile of _human_ skeletons.
> 3. The cult room where it says the people there first are more important.
> 4. Garith says Rick, Michonne, Daryl, and Carl will become a part of them.
> 5. Overall oddness and suspiciousness.
> 6. Fairly certain there were cannibals in the comics.
Click to expand...


The crazy part of this episode was the parallel of Rick showing Carl and Michonne how to set up a trap to catch dinner, the rabbit, where they force the prey down the ditch and line Rick made in the dirt with the sticks!. The SAME kind of trap they all walked into. They all followed the train tracks to Terminus and then again were corralled by gun fire following a path their captors set out to catch dinner.  Eerie! 


Rick: "Why do you just let people in?"  Gareth: "Because more people makes us stronger&#8230;" Subtle words for, 'yeah we eat you to get stronger'. 

Also all the powdered milk boxes on the ground outside the cattle car they were marched into points to fattening up IMO. 

I think you are right just about everything, have no clue about Carl getting shot though, (unless you read the comic books and that is what happened to him, I don't read the comics)  BUT Beth. Beth may have been one of the people screaming for help in the cattle cars they ran past when trying to escape, you can hear people screaming before they are caught and I was pretty sure it was a different car from the one they ended up in. 

OR

Beth: is with the crazy guy who was living in the house she was kidnapped from to begin with. Remember the one eyed dog that went to the door and Daryl opened it and 'said oh it's just a dog'... then the dog went away but barked later and Daryl opened the door assuming it was the dog but all the Zombies rushed the door. The owner of that house knew they were in there and that was his dog, he used it to get Daryl out and decided to keep Beth. I'm pretty sure he has her given all the comments which pointed to someone living there...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Caroljo said:


> I knew it!! Damn....who are those people at terminus??? And what did they do with everyone else?  There's about 6 minutes left, *will we have to wait until July?*? Geesh!!!!   Ya, I'm worked up....lol!



Er, nope.  October 2014.


----------



## Zoom-boing

CorvusRexus said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it!! Damn....who are those people at terminus??? And what did they do with everyone else?  There's about 6 minutes left, will we have to wait until July?? Geesh!!!!   Ya, I'm worked up....lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminus is a camp for cannibals. Sorry 'bout it, but as soon as they showed the first signs for Terminus, I was like, "Terminus is filled with cannibals." And it is!
> My question is- what happened to Beth? My prediction is that she was kidnapped by an group of people who know the truth about Terminus and do whatever they can to prevent people from going there. Later, Carol and Tyrese will meet them, and they will attack Terminus and free the rest. Also, during the escape, Carl will get shot in the face, but live.
> 
> BTW, my proof for the cannibals?
> 1. The meat supply.
> 2. The pile of _human_ skeletons.
> 3. The cult room where it says the people there first are more important.
> 4. Garith says Rick, Michonne, Daryl, and Carl will become a part of them.
> 5. Overall oddness and suspiciousness.
> 6. Fairly certain there were cannibals in the comics.
Click to expand...


7.  Anyone named Gareth is sure to be a cannibal or some kind of creeper!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Yeah, we thought cannibals last week..

Questions:  Terminus (Andrew Lincoln was on The Talking Dead and called them termites lol) people are cooking people ... wouldn't that smell attract walkers?  I didn't see walkers roaming around outside the perimeter.

Did Beth drive away in that car herself or did someone kidnap her ... or don't we know?

Totally LOVED how Rick, Daryl, Michonne, and Carl took out Joe and his peeps.  Freakin' awesome scene.  I knew Rick was going to chomp on someone ... no other weapon.  As soon as Joe was like "whachagonnado" I was like "bite him, bite him!".  Took a page right outta the walkers book!  

The bromance between Rick and Daryl is totally endearing.  These four characters plus Carol and Glenn are my favorites.  

Yes, Rick showing Carl and Michonne how to snare a rabbit then later, the group being snared by sniper ... pretty cool.

Carol, Tyrese and Judith are enroute.  They will find Rick's stash and help defeat the termites.  Someone or two will die.  

October??  Seven months?  <sigh>


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying. 

I also like that there are races and sexual proclivities getting along and working together while the white supremacist guy was ostracized and got dead early on. 








`


----------



## High_Gravity

Awesome episode last night, now we have a long wait until October smh. I have to question the people at Terminus's strategy, your going to put all this group together in one cattle car? really? your just giving them time to plan.


----------



## Zoom-boing

High_Gravity said:


> Awesome episode last night, now we have a long wait until October smh. I have to question the people at Terminus's strategy, your going to put all this group together in one cattle car? really? your just giving them time to plan.



I thought that too.  The termites don't seem to be the brightest bulbs in the pack, do they?


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome episode last night, now we have a long wait until October smh. I have to question the people at Terminus's strategy, your going to put all this group together in one cattle car? really? your just giving them time to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that too.  The termites don't seem to be the brightest bulbs in the pack, do they?
Click to expand...


Plus they let Rick and his group have their weapons back after they first searched them, if they had just taken them that could have stopped the first fire fight from happening. It looks like Rick was right, Terminus is fucking with the wrong people this time, they don't even have a a strong Governor type that I saw to lead them, just that Zach Efron looking Garneth guy.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luddly Neddite said:


> Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying.
> 
> I also like that there are races and sexual proclivities getting along and working together while the white supremacist guy was ostracized and got dead early on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `




What's "the s-word"?  shit?

What white supremest guy?  eta:  Oh you mean Meryl the redneck, who hooked up with the governor and the gov screwed him over and pitted him against his own brother and Meryl eventually ended up dead.  Did you happen to notice that bad guys tend to get ostracized and dead?  Prison scene with Rick killing some of the prisoners ring a bell?  Nah, you just see what you want to see.

What you're seeing is that people of all color/orientations/backgrounds/etc. work best together when there is little government interference.

The governors town was a sham, the farm was successful.

I can't believe you're sitting here making this show political.  That's lame, even for you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Luddly Neddite said:


> Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying.
> 
> I also like that there are races and sexual proclivities getting along and working together while the white supremacist guy was ostracized and got dead early on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `



Douchebags ALWAYS see race & politics in everything they look at.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom-boing said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying.
> 
> I also like that there are races and sexual proclivities getting along and working together while the white supremacist guy was ostracized and got dead early on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "the s-word"?  shit?
> 
> What white supremest guy?  eta:  Oh you mean Meryl the redneck, who hooked up with the governor and the gov screwed him over and pitted him against his own brother and Meryl eventually ended up dead.  Did you happen to notice that bad guys tend to get ostracized and dead?  Prison scene with Rick killing some of the prisoners ring a bell?  Nah, you just see what you want to see.
> 
> What you're seeing is that people of all color/orientations/backgrounds/etc. work best together when there is little government interference.
> 
> The governors town was a sham, the farm was successful.
> 
> I can't believe you're sitting here making this show political.  That's lame, even for you.
Click to expand...


I think he meant to say Merle was the white supremist, although he changed his ways at the end.


----------



## High_Gravity

I don't know what I'm going to do on Sundays now


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Awesome episode last night, now we have a long wait until October smh. I have to question the people at Terminus's strategy, your going to put all this group together in one cattle car? really? your just giving them time to plan.



That was an intense last episode. I thought Joe and the Marauders would have a longer run, but man was that intense. Possible child rape and a bite to the neck walker style. 

The Terminus guys didn't seem to bright. It could have been somewhat of a trap, but say it was Joe's group, everyone in that room would have been killed. 

How bad of aim did those so called snipers have? I know this is TV, but shouldn't they have hit someone? Even if they want to injury not kill them. 

However, I still loved the episode. The flashback to Herschel made me sad. Loved his character. 

Terminus are definitely cannibals. I think that was obvious. They don't seem like the smartest bunch. First, if you are going to set up trap, there has to be a better way to do it. Second, they put to many people in jeopardy with their trap (if it was one). Third, they put the whole group together and not bound in any way. 

My bet is first episode of season 5 we find out quick and disgustingly that they are  cannibals, but Rick shows quickly that last line of the season was the truth! Can't wait until the Terminus fuckers get what is coming to them. 

The group is strong than it has ever been. Abraham, Rick, Daryl, Carl, Michonne, Glenn, Maggie, Sasha, Stookey, Rosita, Tara and Eugene. That is a tough group. I believe Abraham shows he is a huge asset episode 1!

I doubt Beth is dead, my bet is she saddle up with someone good. Glad to see Tyreese, Carol and Judith weren't in the cattle car!

The season was a A minus in my opinion. Awesome and loved it, but there could have been a few things that were better.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome episode last night, now we have a long wait until October smh. I have to question the people at Terminus's strategy, your going to put all this group together in one cattle car? really? your just giving them time to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was an intense last episode. I thought Joe and the Marauders would have a longer run, but man was that intense. Possible child rape and a bite to the neck walker style.
> 
> The Terminus guys didn't seem to bright. It could have been somewhat of a trap, but say it was Joe's group, everyone in that room would have been killed.
> 
> *How bad of aim did those so called snipers have? I know this is TV, but shouldn't they have hit someone? Even if they want to injury not kill them. *
> However, I still loved the episode. The flashback to Herschel made me sad. Loved his character.
> 
> Terminus are definitely cannibals. I think that was obvious. They don't seem like the smartest bunch. First, if you are going to set up trap, there has to be a better way to do it. Second, they put to many people in jeopardy with their trap (if it was one). Third, they put the whole group together and not bound in any way.
> 
> My bet is first episode of season 5 we find out quick and disgustingly that they are  cannibals, but Rick shows quickly that last line of the season was the truth! Can't wait until the Terminus fuckers get what is coming to them.
> 
> The group is strong than it has ever been. Abraham, Rick, Daryl, Carl, Michonne, Glenn, Maggie, Sasha, Stookey, Rosita, Tara and Eugene. That is a tough group. I believe Abraham shows he is a huge asset episode 1!
> 
> I doubt Beth is dead, my bet is she saddle up with someone good. Glad to see Tyreese, Carol and Judith weren't in the cattle car!
> 
> The season was a A minus in my opinion. Awesome and loved it, but there could have been a few things that were better.
Click to expand...


I don't think they were actually trying to shoot Rick and his group, they were actually kind of shooting them in the direction they wanted to go, if you watch that part of the episode again those snipers were shooting at the ground around Rick and them, not actually at them. They helped guide them to the part of the compound where they wanted them to go.


----------



## Caroljo

Zoom-boing said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it!! Damn....who are those people at terminus??? And what did they do with everyone else?  There's about 6 minutes left, *will we have to wait until July?*? Geesh!!!!   Ya, I'm worked up....lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, nope.  October 2014.
Click to expand...


Noooooooooooooo!!! I thought there was only 3 months between them.


----------



## Caroljo

CorvusRexus said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it!! Damn....who are those people at terminus??? And what did they do with everyone else?  There's about 6 minutes left, will we have to wait until July?? Geesh!!!!   Ya, I'm worked up....lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminus is a camp for cannibals. Sorry 'bout it, but as soon as they showed the first signs for Terminus, I was like, "Terminus is filled with cannibals." And it is!
> My question is- what happened to Beth? My prediction is that she was kidnapped by an group of people who know the truth about Terminus and do whatever they can to prevent people from going there. Later, Carol and Tyrese will meet them, and they will attack Terminus and free the rest. Also, during the escape, Carl will get shot in the face, but live.
> 
> BTW, my proof for the cannibals?
> 1. The meat supply.
> 2. The pile of _human_ skeletons.
> 3. The cult room where it says the people there first are more important.
> 4. Garith says Rick, Michonne, Daryl, and Carl will become a part of them.
> 5. Overall oddness and suspiciousness.
> 6. Fairly certain there were cannibals in the comics.
Click to expand...


My son was also saying they were Cannibals.....I didn't like the name Terminus to start with, like i said earlier it made me think of "terminal" or "terminate"....I get that's what cannibals do...terminate you!! .  When they were running all over that place being shot at with machine guns I was thinking what a lousy shot they were!  But I see now they were just making them run right to the spot they wanted them.  They didn't want them dead yet.  

For some reason I think Beth is ok.


----------



## High_Gravity

Caroljo said:


> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it!! Damn....who are those people at terminus??? And what did they do with everyone else?  There's about 6 minutes left, will we have to wait until July?? Geesh!!!!   Ya, I'm worked up....lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminus is a camp for cannibals. Sorry 'bout it, but as soon as they showed the first signs for Terminus, I was like, "Terminus is filled with cannibals." And it is!
> My question is- what happened to Beth? My prediction is that she was kidnapped by an group of people who know the truth about Terminus and do whatever they can to prevent people from going there. Later, Carol and Tyrese will meet them, and they will attack Terminus and free the rest. Also, during the escape, Carl will get shot in the face, but live.
> 
> BTW, my proof for the cannibals?
> 1. The meat supply.
> 2. The pile of _human_ skeletons.
> 3. The cult room where it says the people there first are more important.
> 4. Garith says Rick, Michonne, Daryl, and Carl will become a part of them.
> 5. Overall oddness and suspiciousness.
> 6. Fairly certain there were cannibals in the comics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My son was also saying they were Cannibals.....I didn't like the name Terminus to start with, like i said earlier it made me think of "terminal" or "terminate"....I get that's what cannibals do...terminate you!! .  When they were running all over that place being shot at with machine guns I was thinking what a lousy shot they were!  *But I see now they were just making them run right to the spot they wanted them.  They didn't want them dead yet.  *For some reason I think Beth is ok.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome episode last night, now we have a long wait until October smh. I have to question the people at Terminus's strategy, your going to put all this group together in one cattle car? really? your just giving them time to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was an intense last episode. I thought Joe and the Marauders would have a longer run, but man was that intense. Possible child rape and a bite to the neck walker style.
> 
> The Terminus guys didn't seem to bright. It could have been somewhat of a trap, but say it was Joe's group, everyone in that room would have been killed.
> 
> *How bad of aim did those so called snipers have? I know this is TV, but shouldn't they have hit someone? Even if they want to injury not kill them. *
> However, I still loved the episode. The flashback to Herschel made me sad. Loved his character.
> 
> Terminus are definitely cannibals. I think that was obvious. They don't seem like the smartest bunch. First, if you are going to set up trap, there has to be a better way to do it. Second, they put to many people in jeopardy with their trap (if it was one). Third, they put the whole group together and not bound in any way.
> 
> My bet is first episode of season 5 we find out quick and disgustingly that they are  cannibals, but Rick shows quickly that last line of the season was the truth! Can't wait until the Terminus fuckers get what is coming to them.
> 
> The group is strong than it has ever been. Abraham, Rick, Daryl, Carl, Michonne, Glenn, Maggie, Sasha, Stookey, Rosita, Tara and Eugene. That is a tough group. I believe Abraham shows he is a huge asset episode 1!
> 
> I doubt Beth is dead, my bet is she saddle up with someone good. Glad to see Tyreese, Carol and Judith weren't in the cattle car!
> 
> The season was a A minus in my opinion. Awesome and loved it, but there could have been a few things that were better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they were actually trying to shoot Rick and his group, they were actually kind of shooting them in the direction they wanted to go, if you watch that part of the episode again those snipers were shooting at the ground around Rick and them, not actually at them. They helped guide them to the part of the compound where they wanted them to go.
Click to expand...


Good point. I didn't think about that!


----------



## Montrovant

High_Gravity said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome episode last night, now we have a long wait until October smh. I have to question the people at Terminus's strategy, your going to put all this group together in one cattle car? really? your just giving them time to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that too.  The termites don't seem to be the brightest bulbs in the pack, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus they let Rick and his group have their weapons back after they first searched them, if they had just taken them that could have stopped the first fire fight from happening. It looks like Rick was right, Terminus is fucking with the wrong people this time, they don't even have a a strong Governor type that I saw to lead them, just that Zach Efron looking Garneth guy.
Click to expand...


Letting them keep their weapons is actually the best evidence they aren't just a bunch of psycho cannibals.  Or maybe they are psycho cannibals but willing to give newcomers a chance to see if they'll make good psycho cannibals, too?  

But really, leaving them all in the same container is not a big deal.  What, exactly, are they going to plan?  When they open the door, they'll rush the gun-wielding captors?  If terminus is actually filled with people who want to eat Rick's group, they can pretty much do it at will at this point.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Montrovant said:


> But really, leaving them all in the same container is not a big deal.  What, exactly, are they going to plan?  When they open the door, they'll rush the gun-wielding captors?  If terminus is actually filled with people who want to eat Rick's group, they can pretty much do it at will at this point.




Just a hypothesis...

I think Carol, Tyreese, and the baby were moving toward Terminus.  One possible out is that there were scouting Terminus at the time that Rick's group was being chased and saw them being herded into the railroad container from the bushes, top of a hill, take your pick.

Tyreese sneaks into the camp at night and facilitates opening the container.



>>>>


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Zoom-boing said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying.
> 
> I also like that there are races and sexual proclivities getting along and working together while the white supremacist guy was ostracized and got dead early on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "the s-word"?  shit?
> 
> What white supremest guy?  eta:  Oh you mean Meryl the redneck, who hooked up with the governor and the gov screwed him over and pitted him against his own brother and Meryl eventually ended up dead.  Did you happen to notice that bad guys tend to get ostracized and dead?  Prison scene with Rick killing some of the prisoners ring a bell?  Nah, you just see what you want to see.
> 
> What you're seeing is that people of all color/orientations/backgrounds/etc. work best together when there is little government interference.
> 
> The governors town was a sham, the farm was successful.
> 
> I can't believe you're sitting here making this show political.  That's lame, even for you.
Click to expand...


What politics? YOU brought politics into it just so you could do your usual name calling. 

Fact is, its people of all colors, ages, creeds, sexualities, pulling together. If you're going to insist on making it political, then that is the definition of the opposite of big government Repubs. 

Or have you forgotten that its the rw's/pubs who wage war against blacks, women, gays, children, Hispanics, disabled, elderly, veterans, middle, poor and working class? And they do that by passing more and more laws.

Now please, would you mind taking your damn hate politics out of this thread? Thanks.


----------



## GHook93

(1) In the comic the Cannibals torture and cut off Dale's leg. Dale is dead. My bet is Eugene gets the cut off the leg treatment.
(2) The group get the best of the Cannibals by episode 2
(3) Glenn, Stookley, Beth and Carol die.
(4) Daryl, Michonne, Tyreese, Carl, Rick, Sasha, Judith, Maggie, Rosita, Abraham and Eugene live
(5) They find a new sanctuary
(6) Morgan comes back


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luddly Neddite said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying.
> 
> I also like that there are races and sexual proclivities getting along and working together while the white supremacist guy was ostracized and got dead early on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "the s-word"?  shit?
> 
> What white supremest guy?  eta:  Oh you mean Meryl the redneck, who hooked up with the governor and the gov screwed him over and pitted him against his own brother and Meryl eventually ended up dead.  Did you happen to notice that bad guys tend to get ostracized and dead?  Prison scene with Rick killing some of the prisoners ring a bell?  Nah, you just see what you want to see.
> 
> What you're seeing is that people of all color/orientations/backgrounds/etc. work best together when there is little government interference.
> 
> The governors town was a sham, the farm was successful.
> 
> I can't believe you're sitting here making this show political.  That's lame, even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What politics? YOU brought politics into it just so you could do your usual name calling.
> 
> *Fact is, its people of all colors, ages, creeds, sexualities, pulling together. If you're going to insist on making it political, then that is the definition of the opposite of big government Repubs. *
> 
> Or have you forgotten that its the rw's/pubs who wage war against blacks, women, gays, children, Hispanics, disabled, elderly, veterans, middle, poor and working class? And they do that by passing more and more laws.
> 
> Now please, would you mind taking your damn hate politics out of this thread? Thanks.
Click to expand...


You didn't make it political?   

Please explain:  Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying. 

What's the "s-word"?

Name calling? Where? I called your post lame. It was.  Put your big girl panties on.

That's the opposite of big D government too.  Derrrrr.  

Anyone else here ever give one single thought as to the political preference of any of the characters?  Anyone care?

LN is 

Another newsflash, no one cares about the characters skin color, sexual orientation, religion, political persuasion. We care about the characters, the story, the show.


----------



## Zoom-boing

WorldWatcher said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> But really, leaving them all in the same container is not a big deal.  What, exactly, are they going to plan?  When they open the door, they'll rush the gun-wielding captors?  If terminus is actually filled with people who want to eat Rick's group, they can pretty much do it at will at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a hypothesis...
> 
> I think Carol, Tyreese, and the baby were moving toward Terminus.  One possible out is that there were scouting Terminus at the time that Rick's group was being chased and saw them being herded into the railroad container from the bushes, top of a hill, take your pick.
> 
> Tyreese sneaks into the camp at night and facilitates opening the container.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Carol and Tyreese will def show up and help Rick and company.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> (1) In the comic the Cannibals torture and cut off Dale's leg. Dale is dead. My bet is Eugene gets the cut off the leg treatment.
> (2) The group get the best of the Cannibals by episode 2
> (3) *Glenn*, Stookley, Beth and *Carol* die.
> (4) Daryl, Michonne, Tyreese, Carl, Rick, Sasha, Judith, Maggie, Rosita, Abraham and Eugene live
> (5) They find a new sanctuary
> (6) Morgan comes back




I don't think both will die but one of them wouldn't surprise me. Which one is Stookley ... is that Bob?

MORGAN!  Hoping, hoping Lennie James is back next season.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) In the comic the Cannibals torture and cut off Dale's leg. Dale is dead. My bet is Eugene gets the cut off the leg treatment.
> (2) The group get the best of the Cannibals by episode 2
> (3) *Glenn*, Stookley, Beth and *Carol* die.
> (4) Daryl, Michonne, Tyreese, Carl, Rick, Sasha, Judith, Maggie, Rosita, Abraham and Eugene live
> (5) They find a new sanctuary
> (6) Morgan comes back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think both will die but one of them wouldn't surprise me. Which one is Stookley ... is that Bob?
> 
> MORGAN!  Hoping, hoping Lennie James is back next season.
Click to expand...


They have to kill off big characters every season and I just see them on the chopping block. I think most have Tyreese there also, but I think they keep him a little while longer.


----------



## GHook93

The Walking Dead Season 5: 7 Things To Expect » Page 3 of 8

(1) Hunters make an appearance
(2) Truth about Terminus
(3) More Big Names killed iff - Duh!!
(4) Father Gaberial
(5) More Abe time
(6) Return of Morgan


----------



## Politico

Zoom-boing said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's "the s-word"?  shit?
> 
> What white supremest guy?  eta:  Oh you mean Meryl the redneck, who hooked up with the governor and the gov screwed him over and pitted him against his own brother and Meryl eventually ended up dead.  Did you happen to notice that bad guys tend to get ostracized and dead?  Prison scene with Rick killing some of the prisoners ring a bell?  Nah, you just see what you want to see.
> 
> What you're seeing is that people of all color/orientations/backgrounds/etc. work best together when there is little government interference.
> 
> The governors town was a sham, the farm was successful.
> 
> I can't believe you're sitting here making this show political.  That's lame, even for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What politics? YOU brought politics into it just so you could do your usual name calling.
> 
> *Fact is, its people of all colors, ages, creeds, sexualities, pulling together. If you're going to insist on making it political, then that is the definition of the opposite of big government Repubs. *
> 
> Or have you forgotten that its the rw's/pubs who wage war against blacks, women, gays, children, Hispanics, disabled, elderly, veterans, middle, poor and working class? And they do that by passing more and more laws.
> 
> Now please, would you mind taking your damn hate politics out of this thread? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't make it political?
> 
> Please explain:  Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying.
> 
> What's the "s-word"?
> 
> Name calling? Where? I called your post lame. It was.  Put your big girl panties on.
> 
> That's the opposite of big D government too.  Derrrrr.
> 
> Anyone else here ever give one single thought as to the political preference of any of the characters?  Anyone care?
> 
> LN is
> 
> Another newsflash, no one cares about the characters skin color, sexual orientation, religion, political persuasion. We care about the characters, the story, the show.
Click to expand...


Well seeing as they ran through an altar room with names on the floor how about Satanists. Interesting what came into your mind first zoom.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Politico said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What politics? YOU brought politics into it just so you could do your usual name calling.
> 
> *Fact is, its people of all colors, ages, creeds, sexualities, pulling together. If you're going to insist on making it political, then that is the definition of the opposite of big government Repubs. *
> 
> Or have you forgotten that its the rw's/pubs who wage war against blacks, women, gays, children, Hispanics, disabled, elderly, veterans, middle, poor and working class? And they do that by passing more and more laws.
> 
> Now please, would you mind taking your damn hate politics out of this thread? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't make it political?
> 
> Please explain:  Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying.
> 
> What's the "s-word"?
> 
> Name calling? Where? I called your post lame. It was.  Put your big girl panties on.
> 
> That's the opposite of big D government too.  Derrrrr.
> 
> Anyone else here ever give one single thought as to the political preference of any of the characters?  Anyone care?
> 
> LN is
> 
> Another newsflash, no one cares about the characters skin color, sexual orientation, religion, political persuasion. We care about the characters, the story, the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well seeing as they ran through an altar room with names on the floor how about Satanists. Interesting what came into your mind first zoom.
Click to expand...


Going by what LN said, how'd you get 'satanist'?  "Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying."  

Nope, not buying satanist.  Did she mean socialism?  She hasn't answered but that's what I think she meant. And that's not making it political?  _Please_.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Politico said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What politics? YOU brought politics into it just so you could do your usual name calling.
> 
> *Fact is, its people of all colors, ages, creeds, sexualities, pulling together. If you're going to insist on making it political, then that is the definition of the opposite of big government Repubs. *
> 
> Or have you forgotten that its the rw's/pubs who wage war against blacks, women, gays, children, Hispanics, disabled, elderly, veterans, middle, poor and working class? And they do that by passing more and more laws.
> 
> Now please, would you mind taking your damn hate politics out of this thread? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't make it political?
> 
> Please explain:  Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying.
> 
> What's the "s-word"?
> 
> Name calling? Where? I called your post lame. It was.  Put your big girl panties on.
> 
> That's the opposite of big D government too.  Derrrrr.
> 
> Anyone else here ever give one single thought as to the political preference of any of the characters?  Anyone care?
> 
> LN is
> 
> Another newsflash, no one cares about the characters skin color, sexual orientation, religion, political persuasion. We care about the characters, the story, the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well seeing as they ran through an altar room with names on the floor how about Satanists. Interesting what came into your mind first zoom.
Click to expand...


No, not thinking about satanists. 

No politics, government, religion, no hatred for gays, no racism - just people pulling together for the common good. I think that's a real strength of the show and just really like it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Zoom-boing said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't make it political?
> 
> Please explain:  Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying.
> 
> What's the "s-word"?
> 
> Name calling? Where? I called your post lame. It was.  Put your big girl panties on.
> 
> That's the opposite of big D government too.  Derrrrr.
> 
> Anyone else here ever give one single thought as to the political preference of any of the characters?  Anyone care?
> 
> LN is
> 
> Another newsflash, no one cares about the characters skin color, sexual orientation, religion, political persuasion. We care about the characters, the story, the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well seeing as they ran through an altar room with names on the floor how about Satanists. Interesting what came into your mind first zoom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going by what LN said, how'd you get 'satanist'?  "Some won't like this observation but I like that all of the various factions know and say out loud that they are stronger together than alone. Not gonna say the S-word but that's what they're saying."
> 
> Nope, not buying satanist.  Did she mean socialism?  She hasn't answered but that's what I think she meant. And that's not making it political?  _Please_.
Click to expand...


Oh and yes, I did mean "Socialist".


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Everyone I know who read the comics said there were cannibals. 
I don't really like that line because it doesn't make sense. Without a large human population, animals would populate very well. You would not need human meat to survive.
I hope they are satanist who are sacrificing people instead of eating them.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> Everyone I know who read the comics said there were cannibals.
> I don't really like that line because it doesn't make sense. Without a large human population, animals would populate very well. You would not need human meat to survive.
> I hope they are satanist who are sacrificing people instead of eating them.



Good point. However, the Zombies eat animals also. Nevertheless I would think there would be a ton of deer, rabbits, salmon, turkey's, wild pigs etc to hunt. Not to mention people could easy other non-trad animals like beavers (although some of us eat beaver regularly  ), badgers, bobcat, mountain lion, mouse, bison etc.


----------



## CorvusRexus

CaféAuLait;8858946 said:
			
		

> CorvusRexus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it!! Damn....who are those people at terminus??? And what did they do with everyone else?  There's about 6 minutes left, will we have to wait until July?? Geesh!!!!   Ya, I'm worked up....lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminus is a camp for cannibals. Sorry 'bout it, but as soon as they showed the first signs for Terminus, I was like, "Terminus is filled with cannibals." And it is!
> My question is- what happened to Beth? My prediction is that she was kidnapped by an group of people who know the truth about Terminus and do whatever they can to prevent people from going there. Later, Carol and Tyrese will meet them, and they will attack Terminus and free the rest. Also, during the escape, Carl will get shot in the face, but live.
> 
> BTW, my proof for the cannibals?
> 1. The meat supply.
> 2. The pile of _human_ skeletons.
> 3. The cult room where it says the people there first are more important.
> 4. Garith says Rick, Michonne, Daryl, and Carl will become a part of them.
> 5. Overall oddness and suspiciousness.
> 6. Fairly certain there were cannibals in the comics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The crazy part of this episode was the parallel of Rick showing Carl and Michonne how to set up a trap to catch dinner, the rabbit, where they force the prey down the ditch and line Rick made in the dirt with the sticks!. The SAME kind of trap they all walked into. They all followed the train tracks to Terminus and then again were corralled by gun fire following a path their captors set out to catch dinner.  Eerie!
> 
> 
> Rick: "Why do you just let people in?"  Gareth: "Because more people makes us stronger" Subtle words for, 'yeah we eat you to get stronger'.
> 
> Also all the powdered milk boxes on the ground outside the cattle car they were marched into points to fattening up IMO.
> 
> I think you are right just about everything, have no clue about Carl getting shot though, (unless you read the comic books and that is what happened to him, I don't read the comics)  BUT Beth. Beth may have been one of the people screaming for help in the cattle cars they ran past when trying to escape, you can hear people screaming before they are caught and I was pretty sure it was a different car from the one they ended up in.
> 
> OR
> 
> Beth: is with the crazy guy who was living in the house she was kidnapped from to begin with. Remember the one eyed dog that went to the door and Daryl opened it and 'said oh it's just a dog'... then the dog went away but barked later and Daryl opened the door assuming it was the dog but all the Zombies rushed the door. The owner of that house knew they were in there and that was his dog, he used it to get Daryl out and decided to keep Beth. I'm pretty sure he has her given all the comments which pointed to someone living there...
Click to expand...


Yeah, when I watched the episode at the house when the dog showed up, my reaction was, "WTF! A dog, still alive in the zombie apocalypse in an area filled with walkers? Did it not occur to Daryl, the bad ass survivalist, to follow the dog. At the very least it had some way of finding food they could have used. Or they could have ensured its silence. But nooooo, they just shrug and let it walk off.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My final thoughts for the season ending is this...I hate it when writers/producers have characters do things they would never do.
1) Rick/Darrel would never have BOTH went into Terminus. One would have stayed behind in case of a trap.
2) It was blatantly obvious the roof shooters was driving them towards the trap. They would have realized that.
3) The biggest of all.......WHERE IS EVERYONE????? "Those that arrive, survive"...okay...where are they?????  You could smell a trap from 100 miles away.


----------



## High_Gravity

iamwhatiseem said:


> My final thoughts for the season ending is this...I hate it when writers/producers have characters do things they would never do.
> 1) Rick/Darrel would never have BOTH went into Terminus. One would have stayed behind in case of a trap.
> 2) It was blatantly obvious the roof shooters was driving them towards the trap. They would have realized that.
> 3) The biggest of all.......WHERE IS EVERYONE????? "Those that arrive, survive"...okay...where are they?????  You could smell a trap from 100 miles away.



I have to say the place definently didn't look right, little or no security outside, I would have been hesitant to go in but with very little options on the outside what would we do? take a shot at this or move on somewhere else.


----------



## Zoom-boing

iamwhatiseem said:


> My final thoughts for the season ending is this...I hate it when writers/producers have characters do things they would never do.
> 1) Rick/Darrel would never have BOTH went into Terminus. One would have stayed behind in case of a trap.
> 2) It was blatantly obvious the roof shooters was driving them towards the trap. They would have realized that.
> 3) The biggest of all.......WHERE IS EVERYONE????? "Those that arrive, survive"...okay...where are they?????  You could smell a trap from 100 miles away.



When Rick and Daryl said they (the group) were going to observe for awhile ... was xx amount of time suppose to have passed?  Because it seemed to me that they didn't observe very long.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I enjoy this show greatly, but since I watch it on Netflix I don't read this thread, and won't read any of ever.

I just wanted to post this one thing that never fails to make me laugh;


After years of society having gone tits up, the grass still gets mowed.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> MORGAN!  Hoping, hoping Lennie James is back next season.



I read the contract and show that conflicted with the Walking Dead that prevented Lennie James from doing the Walking Dead got cancelled. It looks like he will be in the next season foresure! Love the actor and the character!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> MORGAN!  Hoping, hoping Lennie James is back next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the contract and show that conflicted with the Walking Dead that prevented Lennie James from doing the Walking Dead got cancelled. It looks like he will be in the next season foresure! Love the actor and the character!
Click to expand...


Yeah Low Winter Sun got cancelled, wasn't that bad of a show I was surprised to see it go, it reminded me of the Wire. Either way I am glad Morgan will be back!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Two Thumbs said:


> I enjoy this show greatly, but since I watch it on Netflix I don't read this thread, and won't read any of ever.
> 
> I just wanted to post this one thing that never fails to make me laugh;
> 
> 
> After years of society having gone tits up, the grass still gets mowed.



Yep...I thought of that several times in the show.
In one year a standard lawn will grow to about two feet high. But weeds and vines will grow well beyond that.


----------



## RKMBrown

iamwhatiseem said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy this show greatly, but since I watch it on Netflix I don't read this thread, and won't read any of ever.
> 
> I just wanted to post this one thing that never fails to make me laugh;
> 
> 
> After years of society having gone tits up, the grass still gets mowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...I thought of that several times in the show.
> In one year a standard lawn will grow to about two feet high. But weeds and vines will grow well beyond that.
Click to expand...


Strange... on my land the grass grows to a certain height then goes dormant and is replaced by new grass the next year.  Should I be cutting and watering it?  That sounds like work.  How did grass survive before people manicured it so?


----------



## Desperado

Thought this was an interesting concept:
Breaking Bad' Could Be Prequel To 'The Walking Dead'
Interesting Coincidences
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcSQ6Nd4NE4]Breaking Bad Walking Dead Easter Egg - YouTube[/ame]


Fan Theory Suggests 'Breaking Bad' Could Be Prequel To 'The Walking Dead'


----------



## GHook93

Desperado said:


> Thought this was an interesting concept:
> Breaking Bad' Could Be Prequel To 'The Walking Dead'
> Interesting Coincidences
> Breaking Bad Walking Dead Easter Egg - YouTube
> 
> 
> Fan Theory Suggests 'Breaking Bad' Could Be Prequel To 'The Walking Dead'



Trying to created something that isn't there. The same car scene was product placement. Probably a contract with AMC.


----------



## RKMBrown

Desperado said:


> Thought this was an interesting concept:
> Breaking Bad' Could Be Prequel To 'The Walking Dead'
> Interesting Coincidences
> Breaking Bad Walking Dead Easter Egg - YouTube
> 
> 
> Fan Theory Suggests 'Breaking Bad' Could Be Prequel To 'The Walking Dead'



Different rims, wrong plates.  Not the same car.


----------



## Desperado

GHook93 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this was an interesting concept:
> Breaking Bad' Could Be Prequel To 'The Walking Dead'
> Interesting Coincidences
> Breaking Bad Walking Dead Easter Egg - YouTube
> 
> 
> Fan Theory Suggests 'Breaking Bad' Could Be Prequel To 'The Walking Dead'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to created something that isn't there. The same car scene was product placement. Probably a contract with AMC.
Click to expand...



Read on it is more than a car coincidence......
AMC Has Secretly Been Warning Us Breaking Bad Is The Walking Dead Prequel


----------



## RKMBrown

Desperado said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this was an interesting concept:
> Breaking Bad' Could Be Prequel To 'The Walking Dead'
> Interesting Coincidences
> Breaking Bad Walking Dead Easter Egg - YouTube
> 
> 
> Fan Theory Suggests 'Breaking Bad' Could Be Prequel To 'The Walking Dead'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to created something that isn't there. The same car scene was product placement. Probably a contract with AMC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read on it is more than a car coincidence......
> AMC Has Secretly Been Warning Us Breaking Bad Is The Walking Dead Prequel
Click to expand...


They may have something with the blue sky, but those are two different cars.


----------



## High_Gravity

I guess I'll need to start watching Breaking Bad.


----------



## JWBooth

RKMBrown said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to created something that isn't there. The same car scene was product placement. Probably a contract with AMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read on it is more than a car coincidence......
> AMC Has Secretly Been Warning Us Breaking Bad Is The Walking Dead Prequel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They may have something with the blue sky, but those are two different cars.
Click to expand...


It was found on the street.
If Glen had taken it from Albuquerque why did they have to hot wire it? Why not just use the keys in his pocket? In downtown Atlanta the group was on a run, not hold up and defending themselves.
Simple product placement for Dodge/Chrysler.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I guess I'll need to start watching Breaking Bad.



I heard it was the best show on TV. I didn't want to get addicted to another show, so I never started.

FYI: One of the best shows on TV is on the history channel - VIKINGS! If you haven't watched it do so. It's awesome.


----------



## RKMBrown

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll need to start watching Breaking Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was the best show on TV. I didn't want to get addicted to another show, so I never started.
> 
> FYI: One of the best shows on TV is on the history channel - VIKINGS! If you haven't watched it do so. It's awesome.
Click to expand...


I liked the first season of vikings more than the second so far.  It seems to have lost some of it's punch.

Breaking bad was great theater. Hands down top ten series of all time.


----------



## Zoom-boing

If you haven't caught _Orphan Black_ (BBC America) you should.  Part sci-fi (but not in a geeky/nerdy way), part Alias, part thriller, interesting characters, _superb_ acting by Tatiana Maslany in the many characters she plays.  The second season starts in a few weeks.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll need to start watching Breaking Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was the best show on TV.* I didn't want to get addicted to another show, so I never started.*FYI: One of the best shows on TV is on the history channel - VIKINGS! If you haven't watched it do so. It's awesome.
Click to expand...


Me either, I'm already addicted to the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy and American Horror Story smh.


----------



## Montrovant

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll need to start watching Breaking Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was the best show on TV.* I didn't want to get addicted to another show, so I never started.*FYI: One of the best shows on TV is on the history channel - VIKINGS! If you haven't watched it do so. It's awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me either, I'm already addicted to the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy and American Horror Story smh.
Click to expand...


Hah!  I have a huge list of shows I watch.  Unhappy as I sometimes am when a show ends or gets cancelled, at least it frees up some time.


----------



## RKMBrown

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll need to start watching Breaking Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was the best show on TV.* I didn't want to get addicted to another show, so I never started.*FYI: One of the best shows on TV is on the history channel - VIKINGS! If you haven't watched it do so. It's awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me either, I'm already addicted to the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy and American Horror Story smh.
Click to expand...


Walking, Sons are good but don't even come close to Breaking Bad.  Love netflix. You can watch the entire series when you want on your own timeline.  

Hate it when you get engrossed in a series and they artificially end it early or extend it for profit at the watcher's expense.  Breaking bad is like Babylon Five (another of the top ten series imo).  It is a story with a purposeful beginning and end.


----------



## Montrovant

RKMBrown said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was the best show on TV.* I didn't want to get addicted to another show, so I never started.*FYI: One of the best shows on TV is on the history channel - VIKINGS! If you haven't watched it do so. It's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me either, I'm already addicted to the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy and American Horror Story smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walking, Sons are good but don't even come close to Breaking Bad.  Love netflix. You can watch the entire series when you want on your own timeline.
> 
> Hate it when you get engrossed in a series and they artificially end it early or extend it for profit at the watcher's expense.  Breaking bad is like Babylon Five (another of the top ten series imo).  It is a story with a purposeful beginning and end.
Click to expand...


Babylon Five was unusual for a tv series, though.  From what I've read it was planned out by Straczynski beforehand, both the story and the length of the series.


----------



## High_Gravity

Orange is the New Black is pretty cool too, I recommend it. Its on Netflix.


----------



## RKMBrown

Montrovant said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me either, I'm already addicted to the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy and American Horror Story smh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking, Sons are good but don't even come close to Breaking Bad.  Love netflix. You can watch the entire series when you want on your own timeline.
> 
> Hate it when you get engrossed in a series and they artificially end it early or extend it for profit at the watcher's expense.  Breaking bad is like Babylon Five (another of the top ten series imo).  It is a story with a purposeful beginning and end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Babylon Five was unusual for a tv series, though.  From what I've read it was planned out by Straczynski beforehand, both the story and the length of the series.
Click to expand...


Eggzactly. And the end result was a fantastic series.  Same for Breaking bad.  Don't know if it was planed from the start but it sure shows like it was.

Sons, like Happy days feel more like soap operas with a theme that has good merit at the start get you involved then because there's no overall story line to follow eventually jump the shark.. and leave the tracks.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was the best show on TV.* I didn't want to get addicted to another show, so I never started.*FYI: One of the best shows on TV is on the history channel - VIKINGS! If you haven't watched it do so. It's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me either, I'm already addicted to the Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy and American Horror Story smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hah!  I have a huge list of shows I watch.  Unhappy as I sometimes am when a show ends or gets cancelled, at least it frees up some time.
Click to expand...


Yep that is why I stay away from the networks (ABC, NBC  & CBS). If shows on those channels don't blow the competition away they get cancelled. Even one's on the bubble. I was a huge Jericho fan and that cancellation did me in.

The shows I am addicted to now (thank god for DVR):
GoT, Walking Dead, SOA, Vikings, The Americans and Defiance (not really addicted to this one, I just love the concept).


----------



## GHook93

(1) Sinister:
The people in the house were hostile and lured the Walkers to the house. Then when Beth was outside they grabbed her and made a run with her. 

(2) Hope:
When Beth saw the Walkers over run the home, she feared the worst. The people who stocked the home just came back from where ever they were and saw the swarming of Walkers. They allowed Beth to jump in and take off with them. 

Either way I see her returning ALIVE next season.


----------



## GHook93

I read in an article that the surplus of actors are making it hard to get a story down and they might have a purge.

If that is the case here is my EARLY BIRD death pool:
Alive (95%+): Rick, Carl, Judith and Daryl
More Like Alive (60-95%): Michonne, Maggie, Glenn, Abraham and Morgan
Bubble (40-60%): Carol (fan Fav), The Latina Girl (her name escapes me)
Morely Dead (15-40%): Sasha, Stookley, Tyreese, Eugene (lies can only last so long), Beth
Walker Meat (<15%): None of foresure dead


----------



## WorldWatcher

GHook93 said:


> I read in an article that the surplus of actors are making it hard to get a story down and they might have a purge.
> 
> If that is the case here is my EARLY BIRD death pool:
> Alive (95%+): Rick, Carl, Judith and Daryl
> More Like Alive (60-95%): Michonne, Maggie, Glenn, Abraham and Morgan
> Bubble (40-60%): Carol (fan Fav), The Latina Girl (her name escapes me)
> Morely Dead (15-40%): Sasha, Stookley, Tyreese, Eugene (lies can only last so long), Beth
> Walker Meat (<15%): None of foresure dead




Rosita is the Latina girl (and ya, she's HOT!)

You left out Tara (Glenn's traveling companion that was originally with the Governor).



>>>>


----------



## GHook93

WorldWatcher said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read in an article that the surplus of actors are making it hard to get a story down and they might have a purge.
> 
> If that is the case here is my EARLY BIRD death pool:
> Alive (95%+): Rick, Carl, Judith and Daryl
> More Like Alive (60-95%): Michonne, Maggie, Glenn, Abraham and Morgan
> Bubble (40-60%): Carol (fan Fav), The Latina Girl (her name escapes me)
> Morely Dead (15-40%): Sasha, Stookley, Tyreese, Eugene (lies can only last so long), Beth
> Walker Meat (<15%): None of foresure dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosita is the Latina girl (and ya, she's HOT!)
> 
> You left out Tara (Glenn's traveling companion that was originally with the Governor).
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Rosita is smoking hot, beats out Maggie. 

Tara falls into the Walker Meat category, she is the only one who is foresure dead next season!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read in an article that the surplus of actors are making it hard to get a story down and they might have a purge.
> 
> If that is the case here is my EARLY BIRD death pool:
> Alive (95%+): Rick, Carl, Judith and Daryl
> More Like Alive (60-95%): Michonne, Maggie, Glenn, Abraham and Morgan
> Bubble (40-60%): Carol (fan Fav), The Latina Girl (her name escapes me)
> Morely Dead (15-40%): Sasha, Stookley, Tyreese, Eugene (lies can only last so long), Beth
> Walker Meat (<15%): None of foresure dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosita is the Latina girl (and ya, she's HOT!)
> 
> You left out Tara (Glenn's traveling companion that was originally with the Governor).
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Rosita is smoking hot, beats out Maggie. *
> Tara falls into the Walker Meat category, she is the only one who is foresure dead next season!
Click to expand...


No way! Team Maggie all day!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosita is the Latina girl (and ya, she's HOT!)
> 
> You left out Tara (Glenn's traveling companion that was originally with the Governor).
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosita is smoking hot, beats out Maggie. *
> Tara falls into the Walker Meat category, she is the only one who is foresure dead next season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way! Team Maggie all day!
Click to expand...


Sasha is smoking hot also. When she ladies it up (as she did on the Talking Dead), she was smoking hot.

My hottness level go:
(1) Rosita
(2) Maggie - Taking Dead Sasha Tie
(4) Beth
(5) Carol
(6) Tara - I don't think she is hot at all


----------



## WorldWatcher

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosita is smoking hot, beats out Maggie. *
> Tara falls into the Walker Meat category, she is the only one who is foresure dead next season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way! Team Maggie all day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sasha is smoking hot also. When she ladies it up (as she did on the Talking Dead), she was smoking hot.
> 
> My hottness level go:
> (1) Rosita
> (2) Maggie - Taking Dead Sasha Tie
> (4) Beth
> (5) Carol
> (6) Tara - I don't think she is hot at all
Click to expand...



I'd have to go with:

(1) Rosita
(2) Tara
(3) Maggie
(4) Beth
(6) Carol


Beth - meh - I'm not into blondes.

Carol - like her a lot as a character, but it's not based on the way she looks in a pair of Daisy Dukes.


>>>>


----------



## RKMBrown

Maggie hands down...

Course Michonne is the queen of the walking dead.


----------



## GHook93

WorldWatcher said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way! Team Maggie all day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha is smoking hot also. When she ladies it up (as she did on the Talking Dead), she was smoking hot.
> 
> My hottness level go:
> (1) Rosita
> (2) Maggie - Taking Dead Sasha Tie
> (4) Beth
> (5) Carol
> (6) Tara - I don't think she is hot at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to go with:
> 
> (1) Rosita
> (2) Tara
> (3) Maggie
> (4) Beth
> (6) Carol
> 
> 
> Beth - meh - I'm not into blondes.
> 
> Carol - like her a lot as a character, but it's not based on the way she looks in a pair of Daisy Dukes.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Tara seriously? I think she is nasty! And where do you rank Sasha (and before you do, look at her on talking dead first)!


----------



## WorldWatcher

RKMBrown said:


> Maggie hands down...
> 
> Course Michonne is the queen of the walking dead.




Shit I forgot Michonne


>>>>


----------



## GHook93

RKMBrown said:


> Maggie hands down...
> 
> Course Michonne is the queen of the walking dead.



I forgot Michonne. I would place her right before Carol

(1) Rosita
(2) Maggie and Taking Dead Sash Tie
(4) Beth
(5) Michonne
(6) Carol
(7) Tara


----------



## WorldWatcher

GHook93 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha is smoking hot also. When she ladies it up (as she did on the Talking Dead), she was smoking hot.
> 
> My hottness level go:
> (1) Rosita
> (2) Maggie - Taking Dead Sasha Tie
> (4) Beth
> (5) Carol
> (6) Tara - I don't think she is hot at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to go with:
> 
> (1) Rosita
> (2) Tara
> (3) Maggie
> (4) Beth
> (6) Carol
> 
> 
> Beth - meh - I'm not into blondes.
> 
> Carol - like her a lot as a character, but it's not based on the way she looks in a pair of Daisy Dukes.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tara seriously? I think she is nasty! And where do you rank Sasha (and before you do, look at her on talking dead first)!
Click to expand...



That's only because she like chick's as much as you do.




>>>>


----------



## Gracie

Well...I have been watching this all day with the marathon that is running. So..I am interested enough to keep watching it...but it also irritates me. I liked it better before they found that damn farm. Now its just a soap opera of two guys battling over a skank who uses both of them; a bratty kid that keeps doing stupid shit; the whole group that does stupid shit; and more soap opera crap. Oh, they toss in some zombies now and then with special effects on smashing their heads in, but mostly...its dumb in the storyline just because they KEEP doing stupid shit. Oy.

The only one truly likable is Dale. The rest are pretty much...meh.


----------



## Politico

I knew we would finally agree on something Gracie lol.


----------



## Againsheila

Gracie said:


> Well...I have been watching this all day with the marathon that is running. So..I am interested enough to keep watching it...but it also irritates me. I liked it better before they found that damn farm. Now its just a soap opera of two guys battling over a skank who uses both of them; a bratty kid that keeps doing stupid shit; the whole group that does stupid shit; and more soap opera crap. Oh, they toss in some zombies now and then with special effects on smashing their heads in, but mostly...its dumb in the storyline just because they KEEP doing stupid shit. Oy.
> 
> The only one truly likable is Dale. The rest are pretty much...meh.



So, who's gonna tell her?


----------



## JWBooth

Againsheila said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I have been watching this all day with the marathon that is running. So..I am interested enough to keep watching it...but it also irritates me. I liked it better before they found that damn farm. Now its just a soap opera of two guys battling over a skank who uses both of them; a bratty kid that keeps doing stupid shit; the whole group that does stupid shit; and more soap opera crap. Oh, they toss in some zombies now and then with special effects on smashing their heads in, but mostly...its dumb in the storyline just because they KEEP doing stupid shit. Oy.
> 
> The only one truly likable is Dale. The rest are pretty much...meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, who's gonna tell her?
Click to expand...


Not me......


----------



## JWBooth

Lets just say the marathons are the only place you'll be seeing ole Dale.
I've also noticed that the one person that the cast makes a regular point of saying they miss is Scott Wilson/Hershel. I've never heard any regrets mentioned over Jeffery DeMunn or his character.


----------



## armada

Is it back on TV?


----------



## JWBooth

armada said:


> Is it back on TV?



Tomorrow night


----------



## Gracie

Well....spoke too soon for ol Dale, lol. Right after I posted that, he goes and gets his ass ate. Oy.
Meanwhile, I have been looking EVERYWHERE for season 3 that I can watch cuz I had to turn the tv off. I went to bed at 5am!!! At the end of season 2. It is on right now, but its like picking up a book and opening it to the middle and reading from there. I have no clue what is going on. So I want to start with Season 3 and watch it from there. Any clues where I can find it FREE? I tried looking on youtube and all I got was the damn game walkthrough. Any links would be appreciated. I went to AMC itself but all I saw was some storage unit episode and I don't know where the heck that comes in to play at all. Last I saw this morning was season 2 finale...where they were camping out after leaving the farm. I don't know where they went from there.


----------



## Gracie

Did I mention I would love to take that stupid ass hat that brat is wearing and shove it up his bratty ass? Oy.


----------



## Gracie

Never mind..I found it!

VideoWeed - Get high on VideoWeed | Flash Video Hosting


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The doctor at the CDC whispered something to Rick just before they skedaddled and the place blew. 

Anyone know what he said?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I only watched the seasons that were on Netflix.  I thought the chick with the sword was awesome- she reminds me of one of my best friends- and I also liked the Governor.


----------



## Gracie

They are all infected. That is what the CDC guy whispered to him. In other words...if they die...they come back. Only way to be dead DEAD is to kill the brain stem.

Anywho...is there a new Maggie? Doesn't look like the same gal that was in season 2.

ok. Back to the show!


----------



## Gracie

Wrong link above. This is ALL of season 3:

Watch Online The Walking Dead season 3 - Watch Series


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Gracie said:


> They are all infected. That is what the CDC guy whispered to him. In other words...if they die...they come back. Only way to be dead DEAD is to kill the brain stem.
> 
> Anywho...is there a new Maggie? Doesn't look like the same gal that was in season 2.
> 
> ok. Back to the show!



I thought they already knew that. 

In fact, how could they not know it?


----------



## Gracie

Currently on episode 4, season 3.

That black chick? I wouldn't want to fuck with her, lol. And whats with her two Walker pets? Oy. Nasty.

I totally dislike Andrea. But I dislike Laurie more. And I still can't stand the brat.


----------



## Gracie

Still on season 3, episode 14.

Oy. All I need to hear is the organ music and it will be a soap opera just like I said. But...I gotta finish it all up. At least season 3 tonight. Tomorrow, season 4 and I will be done until it comes on again with the new season 5. Yep, I will probably watch it if it doesn't interfere with other shows I watch.

Meanwhile...WHY do they keep doing stupid shit??? Jeez!!! Rick is a nutbar now, Andrea is now skanky, Glenn still has not grown a pair, Carol still irritates me. I am starting to like Daryl more than any of them.
They don't trust people that could help them, but trust people who collect heads and have barbaric picnics. Duh.
And that kid. It kills me every time he tries to look badass. Um. No. Sorry. He's still a dork and I still wanna shove his backwards wearing hat up his butt.

In short..this show irks me. But irksome shows sometimes grab my fancy, lol.


----------



## Gracie

All done with season 3. Well, Andrea bit the dust so now I can concentrate on the budding killer the kid is becoming.
Tomorrow, I start season 4.

Night night!


----------



## Politico

Luddly Neddite said:


> The doctor at the CDC whispered something to Rick just before they skedaddled and the place blew.
> 
> Anyone know what he said?



Yeah that doctor 'aka' Noah Emmerich told him everyone was infected. That was four seasons ago. Where have you been?


----------



## Againsheila

Gracie said:


> Still on season 3, episode 14.
> 
> Oy. All I need to hear is the organ music and it will be a soap opera just like I said. But...I gotta finish it all up. At least season 3 tonight. Tomorrow, season 4 and I will be done until it comes on again with the new season 5. Yep, I will probably watch it if it doesn't interfere with other shows I watch.
> 
> Meanwhile...WHY do they keep doing stupid shit??? Jeez!!! Rick is a nutbar now, Andrea is now skanky, Glenn still has not grown a pair, Carol still irritates me. I am starting to like Daryl more than any of them.
> They don't trust people that could help them, but trust people who collect heads and have barbaric picnics. Duh.
> And that kid. It kills me every time he tries to look badass. Um. No. Sorry. He's still a dork and I still wanna shove his backwards wearing hat up his butt.
> 
> In short..this show irks me. But irksome shows sometimes grab my fancy, lol.



Of course it's a soap opera.  It's been a soap opera since day one.  My friend watched it and said to me "I don't understand"  I said, "It's a soap opera with zombies, what's to understand?"  "Oh, now I get it!"


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Well...I have been watching this all day with the marathon that is running. So..I am interested enough to keep watching it...but it also irritates me. I liked it better before they found that damn farm. Now its just a soap opera of two guys battling over a skank who uses both of them; a bratty kid that keeps doing stupid shit; the whole group that does stupid shit; and more soap opera crap. Oh, they toss in some zombies now and then with special effects on smashing their heads in, but mostly...its dumb in the storyline just because they KEEP doing stupid shit. Oy.
> 
> The only one truly likable is Dale. The rest are pretty much...meh.



See you have to understand, the Walking Dead budget was cut by a huge amount to pay for Mad Men. They had to live on a hair string budget. That is why there were so few zombies, choppy writing and only one real set. I still enjoyed it and it was a great season finale. 

Wait until next season! One of the best on TV ever.


----------



## GHook93

JWBooth said:


> Lets just say the marathons are the only place you'll be seeing ole Dale.
> I've also noticed that the one person that the cast makes a regular point of saying they miss is Scott Wilson/Hershel. I've never heard any regrets mentioned over Jeffery DeMunn or his character.



From my understanding he was a beloved character in the comic and the show screwed up his character big time. I couldn't stand his character and cheered when he became dinner!


----------



## Gracie

Oy. Just...oy.

Still doing stupid shit, they are. They leave a fruitloop kid in charge of a baby. Multiple times. Then act all shocked when the fruitloop kid kills her sister. Like. Duh.

Stupid. The writers need to make the characters a smidge smarter.


----------



## Gracie

With that said..the kid playing the fruitloop....DAYUM! can you imagine what she is going to look like when she is in her 20's? DOUBLE dayum. Daddy better have some shotguns handy. She is going to be a knockout more than she already is when she hits 16.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

That finale with all of them finding each other - pretty much saw that coming. 

 I thought tonight was the big night. 

So when is the premier of this season?


----------



## Gracie

I dunno when the new one starts. Soon, I presume.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

October.


----------



## Gracie

I will be watching.....them continue to do stupid shit.


----------



## Againsheila

Gracie said:


> Oy. Just...oy.
> 
> Still doing stupid shit, they are. They leave a fruitloop kid in charge of a baby. Multiple times. Then act all shocked when the fruitloop kid kills her sister. Like. Duh.
> 
> Stupid. The writers need to make the characters a smidge smarter.



Just look at the flowers Grace, just look at the flowers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I agree - it really is a pretty stupid series but ... 

'The Walking Dead' season 5 premiere date: 9 things to know before October | syracuse.com


----------



## Gracie

Againsheila said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oy. Just...oy.
> 
> Still doing stupid shit, they are. They leave a fruitloop kid in charge of a baby. Multiple times. Then act all shocked when the fruitloop kid kills her sister. Like. Duh.
> 
> Stupid. The writers need to make the characters a smidge smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the flowers Grace, just look at the flowers.
Click to expand...


BWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## armada

Gracie i love you


----------



## GHook93

Luddly Neddite said:


> I agree - it really is a pretty stupid series but ...
> 
> 'The Walking Dead' season 5 premiere date: 9 things to know before October | syracuse.com



I assume your a hipster. 

If you believe it's a stupid series then why write in a thread on it? It's a zombie end of days dystopia. It's aim is to show the human struggle for survival in such a dangerous world. I love how people state it's a soap opera. What do they expect, mindless action from beginning to end? That gets cheesy and old rather quick. You need character development, you needed interpersonal non-zombie human interaction and conflict. 

It's a great show and it's very entertaining. The numbers don't lie, many other's agree with him.


----------



## PoliticalTorch

Big Black Dog said:


> I thought you were talking about Harry Reid, Barbara Boxer, and Nancy Pelosi.  Sorry.


And here I thought you were talking about Mitch McConnell, John McCain, and The Republican Party. That's who I distinctly thought you were talking about.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> I will be watching.....them continue to do stupid shit.



I've got to say, if the zombie apocalypse ever happens, I expect people to do plenty of stupid shit.    There's no reason to expect people doing stupid shit to stop just because the world nearly ends.


----------



## soonerthunder22

I know we abhor the lefties, but do you have to be so cruel to Pelosi, Reid, and all the other old bags of bones that have long ago overstayed their welcome?  Aw,  go ahead....be cruel.


----------



## Gracie

Can we leave politics out of this thread, please? Geez.

Anyway..I am totally addicted to this show now. I want to see them do stupid shit so I can yell at the tv...and laugh with them on the rare occassions they get to laugh...and watch budding romances, killer fruitloop kids, brats that are getting deep voices now and need to change hats, and in general see my group of friends continue to survive and die and gather new friends. Yes. I want it to come back on NOW, lol.


----------



## Againsheila

Gracie said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oy. Just...oy.
> 
> Still doing stupid shit, they are. They leave a fruitloop kid in charge of a baby. Multiple times. Then act all shocked when the fruitloop kid kills her sister. Like. Duh.
> 
> Stupid. The writers need to make the characters a smidge smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the flowers Grace, just look at the flowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA!!!
Click to expand...


Glad you got my sense of humor.


----------



## Againsheila

Gracie said:


> Can we leave politics out of this thread, please? Geez.
> 
> Anyway..I am totally addicted to this show now. I want to see them do stupid shit so I can yell at the tv...and laugh with them on the rare occassions they get to laugh...and watch budding romances, killer fruitloop kids, brats that are getting deep voices now and need to change hats, and in general see my group of friends continue to survive and die and gather new friends. Yes. I want it to come back on NOW, lol.



Welcome to the club.


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - it really is a pretty stupid series but ...
> 
> 'The Walking Dead' season 5 premiere date: 9 things to know before October | syracuse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume your a hipster.
> 
> If you believe it's a stupid series then why write in a thread on it? It's a zombie end of days dystopia.* It's aim is to show the human struggle for survival in such a dangerous world.* I love how people state it's a soap opera. What do they expect, mindless action from beginning to end? That gets cheesy and old rather quick. You need character development, you needed interpersonal non-zombie human interaction and conflict.
> 
> It's a great show and it's very entertaining. The numbers don't lie, many other's agree with him.
Click to expand...



  No, it's aim is to entertain, to get ratings and to make money for the network.  Yes, it's a stupid series, that doesn't mean it's not entertaining.  Heck I get enough of real life in real life, I love these series that are as far from real life as possible.


----------



## Gracie

I feel like these people are relatives, lol. They pulled me in, yes they did! Even the brat with the hat!
He is growing up FAST. Deeper voice and almost as tall as his dad. I'm betting Rick kicks this season...and Carl takes the lead.


----------



## High_Gravity

Honestly tho I can't wait for the new season, the tv shows that are on now just don't hold a candle to it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - it really is a pretty stupid series but ...
> 
> 'The Walking Dead' season 5 premiere date: 9 things to know before October | syracuse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume your a hipster.
> 
> If you believe it's a stupid series then why write in a thread on it? It's a zombie end of days dystopia.* It's aim is to show the human struggle for survival in such a dangerous world.* I love how people state it's a soap opera. What do they expect, mindless action from beginning to end? That gets cheesy and old rather quick. You need character development, you needed interpersonal non-zombie human interaction and conflict.
> 
> It's a great show and it's very entertaining. The numbers don't lie, many other's agree with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's aim is to entertain, to get ratings and to make money for the network.  Yes, it's a stupid series, that doesn't mean it's not entertaining.  Heck I get enough of real life in real life, I love these series that are as far from real life as possible.
Click to expand...


That's pretty much how I look at it too. 

Its hardly a "great" show. Its basically the same thing, over and over with just enough story line to keep you coming back. 

Further, its very much like the movies that are built around a special effect. I'm a sucker for most special effects but that doesn't mean I think the movies are good or great. 

Also, TV sucks so its not hard to be a top show.


----------



## Montrovant

Luddly Neddite said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume your a hipster.
> 
> If you believe it's a stupid series then why write in a thread on it? It's a zombie end of days dystopia.* It's aim is to show the human struggle for survival in such a dangerous world.* I love how people state it's a soap opera. What do they expect, mindless action from beginning to end? That gets cheesy and old rather quick. You need character development, you needed interpersonal non-zombie human interaction and conflict.
> 
> It's a great show and it's very entertaining. The numbers don't lie, many other's agree with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's aim is to entertain, to get ratings and to make money for the network.  Yes, it's a stupid series, that doesn't mean it's not entertaining.  Heck I get enough of real life in real life, I love these series that are as far from real life as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much how I look at it too.
> 
> Its hardly a "great" show. Its basically the same thing, over and over with just enough story line to keep you coming back.
> 
> Further, its very much like the movies that are built around a special effect. I'm a sucker for most special effects but that doesn't mean I think the movies are good or great.
> 
> Also, TV sucks so its not hard to be a top show.
Click to expand...


Now I'm curious what you consider a great show.....


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Honestly tho I can't wait for the new season, the tv shows that are on now just don't hold a candle to it.




Yep with GoT over there is a void. I used to like Falling Skies, but it jumped the shark


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## LiberalMedia

I watch The Walking Dead almost exclusively for the scenes with Michonne. She's a strong, independent womyn who won't let the white supremacist characters (all of the white characters) who hate African-Americans keep hyr down.


----------



## dilloduck

LiberalMedia said:


> I watch The Walking Dead almost exclusively for the scenes with Michonne. She's a strong, independent womyn who won't let the white supremacist characters (all of the white characters) who hate African-Americans keep hyr down.



Shocker----it would have been really hard to guess that.


----------



## Montrovant

dilloduck said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch The Walking Dead almost exclusively for the scenes with Michonne. She's a strong, independent womyn who won't let the white supremacist characters (all of the white characters) who hate African-Americans keep hyr down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker----it would have been really hard to guess that.
Click to expand...


OK, I'll bite....what the hell is this about?


----------



## Gracie

Remember that THE STRAIN starts sunday! It might be really good! (FX channel)


----------



## Politico

Montrovant said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch The Walking Dead almost exclusively for the scenes with Michonne. She's a strong, independent womyn who won't let the white supremacist characters (all of the white characters) who hate African-Americans keep hyr down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker----it would have been really hard to guess that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite....what the hell is this about?
Click to expand...


Read their posts. All will become clear lol.


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly tho I can't wait for the new season, the tv shows that are on now just don't hold a candle to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep with GoT over there is a void. I used to like Falling Skies, but it jumped the shark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


You noticed that too?  I'm disgusted with the writers.


----------



## Samson

LiberalMedia said:


> I watch The Walking Dead almost exclusively for the scenes with Michonne. She's a strong, independent womyn who won't let the white supremacist characters (all of the white characters) who hate African-Americans keep hyr down.





I think its cool how she can swipe three walker's head's off with just one stroke of her samuri sword.


----------



## Samson

Montrovant said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's aim is to entertain, to get ratings and to make money for the network.  Yes, it's a stupid series, that doesn't mean it's not entertaining.  Heck I get enough of real life in real life, I love these series that are as far from real life as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much how I look at it too.
> 
> Its hardly a "great" show. Its basically the same thing, over and over with just enough story line to keep you coming back.
> 
> Further, its very much like the movies that are built around a special effect. I'm a sucker for most special effects but that doesn't mean I think the movies are good or great.
> 
> Also, TV sucks so its not hard to be a top show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm curious what you consider a great show.....
Click to expand...


He's been this way ever since Fred Rogers died.


----------



## Montrovant

Samson said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much how I look at it too.
> 
> Its hardly a "great" show. Its basically the same thing, over and over with just enough story line to keep you coming back.
> 
> Further, its very much like the movies that are built around a special effect. I'm a sucker for most special effects but that doesn't mean I think the movies are good or great.
> 
> Also, TV sucks so its not hard to be a top show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm curious what you consider a great show.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's been this way ever since Fred Rogers died.
Click to expand...


The little one I nanny actually likes to watch Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood, which is based on Mr. Roger's.


----------



## Montrovant

Samson said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch The Walking Dead almost exclusively for the scenes with Michonne. She's a strong, independent womyn who won't let the white supremacist characters (all of the white characters) who hate African-Americans keep hyr down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its cool how she can swipe three walker's head's off with just one stroke of her samuri sword.
Click to expand...


The ease with which everyone on the show is able to shove various objects into and through the skulls of the walkers continues to be one of my biggest pet-peeves.  Does becoming a walker somehow immediately turn the bones of the skull into paper mache?


----------



## GHook93

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly tho I can't wait for the new season, the tv shows that are on now just don't hold a candle to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep with GoT over there is a void. I used to like Falling Skies, but it jumped the shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You noticed that too?  I'm disgusted with the writers.
Click to expand...



Yea falling skies was a good show when they kept it to humans fighting aliens. I did like the introduction of the vohm. However, this season started out bad and progressively got worse. First the ghetto scenes were stupid. The aliens have been trying to kill the 2nd mass for a while and now they have them. I didn't like the sequence of events or anything. Moon Blood's character turning into a drill Sargent didn't impress and was rather cheesy. The Nazi style education camps that Matt is in is beyond stupid. Why brain wash them when you can put a harness onto their backs and l completely completely control them, while giving them special powers? The fear of kids getting harnessed gave great suspense to the show. Finally, you come to the worse part of the show - Lexi the alien baby. Lourdes is annoying with her going from traitor under mind control to cult 2nd in command. The whole religious safe haven is just plain stupid. I don't think this show can rebound. It has jumped the shark!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## RKMBrown

GHook93 said:


> I used to like Falling Skies, but it jumped the shark



I suspect the writers agree.  Note the motorcycle scenes, and the contrived fence fry heroism of the guy who previously only thought for himself.  

Clearly they are setting up for some new evil group to show up giving the humans a choice of how they want to become extinct. 

So basically we have a universe with (3?) opposing powers who's fight just reached earth and we get to decide whether we join a side or die.  Think we are previously innocent Okinawan in the middle of a fight between russian, chineese, japaneese, and american forces.


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep with GoT over there is a void. I used to like Falling Skies, but it jumped the shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You noticed that too?  I'm disgusted with the writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea falling skies was a good show when they kept it to humans fighting aliens. I did like the introduction of the vohm. However, this season started out bad and progressively got worse. First the ghetto scenes were stupid. The aliens have been trying to kill the 2nd mass for a while and now they have them. I didn't like the sequence of events or anything. Moon Blood's character turning into a drill Sargent didn't impress and was rather cheesy. The Nazi style education camps that Matt is in is beyond stupid. Why brain wash them when you can put a harness onto their backs and l completely completely control them, while giving them special powers? The fear of kids getting harnessed gave great suspense to the show. Finally, you come to the worse part of the show - Lexi the alien baby. Lourdes is annoying with her going from traitor under mind control to cult 2nd in command. The whole religious safe haven is just plain stupid. I don't think this show can rebound. It has jumped the shark!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I agree.  They really can't come back from this.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep with GoT over there is a void. I used to like Falling Skies, but it jumped the shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You noticed that too?  I'm disgusted with the writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea falling skies was a good show when they kept it to humans fighting aliens. I did like the introduction of the vohm. However, this season started out bad and progressively got worse. First the ghetto scenes were stupid. The aliens have been trying to kill the 2nd mass for a while and now they have them. I didn't like the sequence of events or anything. Moon Blood's character turning into a drill Sargent didn't impress and was rather cheesy. The Nazi style education camps that Matt is in is beyond stupid. Why brain wash them when you can put a harness onto their backs and l completely completely control them, while giving them special powers? The fear of kids getting harnessed gave great suspense to the show. Finally, you come to the worse part of the show - Lexi the alien baby. Lourdes is annoying with her going from traitor under mind control to cult 2nd in command. The whole religious safe haven is just plain stupid. I don't think this show can rebound. It has jumped the shark!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Bro I watched the first episode of Falling Skies for this season and fell asleep smh


----------



## Politico

Montrovant said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch The Walking Dead almost exclusively for the scenes with Michonne. She's a strong, independent womyn who won't let the white supremacist characters (all of the white characters) who hate African-Americans keep hyr down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its cool how she can swipe three walker's head's off with just one stroke of her samuri sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ease with which everyone on the show is able to shove various objects into and through the skulls of the walkers continues to be one of my biggest pet-peeves.  Does becoming a walker somehow immediately turn the bones of the skull into paper mache?
Click to expand...


Well hmm. As you decay yes you would get softer. But jeez. We are over five years past the event now. The walkers should have rotted away years ago. I think you should re-evaluate that peeve.


----------



## Gracie

The only way to destroy a walker is the brain stem. After so many years, wouldn't it rot? And the bones begin to disintegrate? One would think so. So if they are animated by that brain stem...how long does it last?
Then again, with so many falling victim to them, there is always a fresh supply. Until there is nothing left to infect with that fresh supply.

If they are going to continue this show, they need to change it up some where the walkers are no longer the threat. Its other people who are the threat. Live ones.


----------



## Montrovant

Politico said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its cool how she can swipe three walker's head's off with just one stroke of her samuri sword.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ease with which everyone on the show is able to shove various objects into and through the skulls of the walkers continues to be one of my biggest pet-peeves.  Does becoming a walker somehow immediately turn the bones of the skull into paper mache?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well hmm. As you decay yes you would get softer. But jeez. We are over five years past the event now. The walkers should have rotted away years ago. I think you should re-evaluate that peeve.
Click to expand...


Maybe, if no walkers were killed immediately after turning, that would be a good point.  I could buy the idea that walkers that have been dead for a while have softer bones, making them easier to get through.  No one seems to have any issues sticking whatever metal object is handy through the skull of walkers of any age, though.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> The only way to destroy a walker is the brain stem. After so many years, wouldn't it rot? And the bones begin to disintegrate? One would think so. So if they are animated by that brain stem...how long does it last?
> Then again, with so many falling victim to them, there is always a fresh supply. Until there is nothing left to infect with that fresh supply.
> 
> If they are going to continue this show, they need to change it up some where the walkers are no longer the threat. Its other people who are the threat. Live ones.



Other people have been threats at various times in the show....


----------



## Politico

Montrovant said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ease with which everyone on the show is able to shove various objects into and through the skulls of the walkers continues to be one of my biggest pet-peeves.  Does becoming a walker somehow immediately turn the bones of the skull into paper mache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hmm. As you decay yes you would get softer. But jeez. We are over five years past the event now. The walkers should have rotted away years ago. I think you should re-evaluate that peeve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, if no walkers were killed immediately after turning, that would be a good point.  I could buy the idea that walkers that have been dead for a while have softer bones, making them easier to get through.  No one seems to have any issues sticking whatever metal object is handy through the skull of walkers of any age, though.
Click to expand...


Maybe? Anyone who died two years ago would have long since turned to mush much less someone who died five years ago. The show has become a farce.


----------



## Gracie

Not quite a farce to me yet. It may eventually get there but for now, I am more interested in the dynamics of the living people dealing with each other. The zombies are boring to me. Then again, Zombies are boring anyway.


----------



## Montrovant

Politico said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well hmm. As you decay yes you would get softer. But jeez. We are over five years past the event now. The walkers should have rotted away years ago. I think you should re-evaluate that peeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, if no walkers were killed immediately after turning, that would be a good point.  I could buy the idea that walkers that have been dead for a while have softer bones, making them easier to get through.  No one seems to have any issues sticking whatever metal object is handy through the skull of walkers of any age, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe? Anyone who died two years ago would have long since turned to mush much less someone who died five years ago. The show has become a farce.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, I thought you were commenting on my peeve about the bones.

It's a show about the zombie apocalypse!  That the walkers don't decay as a normal corpse would is fine.  They are the animated dead, I'm not expecting completely normal behavior.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Gracie said:


> Not quite a farce to me yet. It may eventually get there but for now, I am more interested in the dynamics of the living people dealing with each other. The zombies are boring to me. Then again, Zombies are boring anyway.



I'm the EXACT opposite.  Zombies is what made this show unique.  Now it's just 40 minutes of daytime drama minutia with a few minutes of zombie survival. Show is becoming bleh. Add to that the stupid short/split season nonsense and it's hard to hold any interest in it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> The only way to destroy a walker is the brain stem. After so many years, wouldn't it rot? And the bones begin to disintegrate? One would think so. So if they are animated by that brain stem...how long does it last?
> Then again, with so many falling victim to them, there is always a fresh supply. Until there is nothing left to infect with that fresh supply.
> 
> If they are going to continue this show, they need to change it up some where the walkers are no longer the threat. Its other people who are the threat. Live ones.



It is heading that way, especially after the Governor and Terminus episodes.


----------



## High_Gravity

Politico said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its cool how she can swipe three walker's head's off with just one stroke of her samuri sword.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ease with which everyone on the show is able to shove various objects into and through the skulls of the walkers continues to be one of my biggest pet-peeves.  Does becoming a walker somehow immediately turn the bones of the skull into paper mache?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well hmm. As you decay yes you would get softer. But jeez. We are over five years past the event now. The walkers should have rotted away years ago. I think you should re-evaluate that peeve.
Click to expand...


5 years? I know the show is going into season 5 but isn't it only about 3 years after the event on the show itself?


----------



## RKMBrown

High_Gravity said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ease with which everyone on the show is able to shove various objects into and through the skulls of the walkers continues to be one of my biggest pet-peeves.  Does becoming a walker somehow immediately turn the bones of the skull into paper mache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hmm. As you decay yes you would get softer. But jeez. We are over five years past the event now. The walkers should have rotted away years ago. I think you should re-evaluate that peeve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 years? I know the show is going into season 5 but isn't it only about 3 years after the event on the show itself?
Click to expand...

The guys trying to figure it out have the timeline at around 506 days after the event.


----------



## Gracie

High_Gravity said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to destroy a walker is the brain stem. After so many years, wouldn't it rot? And the bones begin to disintegrate? One would think so. So if they are animated by that brain stem...how long does it last?
> Then again, with so many falling victim to them, there is always a fresh supply. Until there is nothing left to infect with that fresh supply.
> 
> If they are going to continue this show, they need to change it up some where the walkers are no longer the threat. Its other people who are the threat. Live ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is heading that way, especially after the Governor and Terminus episodes.
Click to expand...


I actually hated the Governor episodes. And I do like the zombie action but it just isn't believable any more. Perhaps more info on what makes them continue living after dying...where it originated from, etc.


----------



## RKMBrown

Gracie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to destroy a walker is the brain stem. After so many years, wouldn't it rot? And the bones begin to disintegrate? One would think so. So if they are animated by that brain stem...how long does it last?
> Then again, with so many falling victim to them, there is always a fresh supply. Until there is nothing left to infect with that fresh supply.
> 
> If they are going to continue this show, they need to change it up some where the walkers are no longer the threat. Its other people who are the threat. Live ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is heading that way, especially after the Governor and Terminus episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually hated the Governor episodes. And I do like the zombie action but it just isn't believable any more. Perhaps more info on what makes them continue living after dying...where it originated from, etc.
Click to expand...


My guess is the event was caused by a water borne and/or blood borne parasite.  

As to the actions performed by a body after death.  I encourage you to cut the head off a snake and "wait" for the body to stop moving.  

I'm guessing the parasite is affecting brain function.  Note the folks who are having visions doing things that cause them to die, thus completing the host cycle of the parasite.

12 Real Parasites That Control the Lives of Their Hosts


----------



## Politico

High_Gravity said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ease with which everyone on the show is able to shove various objects into and through the skulls of the walkers continues to be one of my biggest pet-peeves.  Does becoming a walker somehow immediately turn the bones of the skull into paper mache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hmm. As you decay yes you would get softer. But jeez. We are over five years past the event now. The walkers should have rotted away years ago. I think you should re-evaluate that peeve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 years? I know the show is going into season 5 but isn't it only about 3 years after the event on the show itself?
Click to expand...


Well there is no actual statement made on it. Only real solid one was when they first arrived at the prison Axel had been locked in the cafeteria for over nine months. Between the time of the initial outbreak, time elapsed before everyone was overrun they were well over a year at the beginning of season three. More than likely more. Either way long past the time anything dead would have rotted to bones.


----------



## High_Gravity

Its time to see a Walker Lion or Bear, something different.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to destroy a walker is the brain stem. After so many years, wouldn't it rot? And the bones begin to disintegrate? One would think so. So if they are animated by that brain stem...how long does it last?
> Then again, with so many falling victim to them, there is always a fresh supply. Until there is nothing left to infect with that fresh supply.
> 
> If they are going to continue this show, they need to change it up some where the walkers are no longer the threat. Its other people who are the threat. Live ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is heading that way, especially after the Governor and Terminus episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually hated the Governor episodes. And I do like the zombie action but it just isn't believable any more. Perhaps more info on what makes them continue living after dying...where it originated from, etc.
Click to expand...


Actually, I think the less they try to explain how the zombies came to be, the better.  There is no explanation that will make any real sense, it's an obviously impossible thing.  Leave it vague and unexplained.


----------



## GHook93

Walking Dead Trailer Breakdown: 5 Spoilers You Might Have Missed | moviepilot.com

Clinch on the link and it gives some possible spoilers and it gives the full teaser at the bottom. Next season simply looks awesome. No other way to explain it!


----------



## Gracie

Woot!!!!! Day after my birthday is when it returns! Great birthday prezzie!


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Woot!!!!! Day after my birthday is when it returns! Great birthday prezzie!



And it look fricking awesome. Huge turn of events teaming up with Gaerth.


----------



## GHook93

Live Foresure (>90%):
Rick
Carl
Daryl
These are the only 3 I think don't die.

More like live than die 60-90%
Michonne (I just think so)
Carol (Fan Fav)
Morgan (they waited really 4 seasons to bring him back they aren't killing him right away)
Abraham
Judith (I don't see them killing a baby)

More likely die than Live (15-60%)
Tyreese (he is dead in the comic and I think he will be the big dramatic death)
Tara (didn't think she would make it this far)
Beth (makes sense to off her)
Maggie or Glenn (One lives and one dies. The rumor is always Glenn, but writers could twist it)
Rosita (Hope she doesn't, but I would doubt it)
Sasha (I just think they knock her off)

Walker Meat (<15)
Gareth (it doesn't pay to be a sadistic cannibal)
Eugene (when they find out he is full of shit on the cure, someone offs him)
Stookey (just seems like his time)


----------



## armada

Is walking dead airing?


----------



## GHook93

armada said:


> Is walking dead airing?









They are just trying to kill us with anticipation!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is walking dead airing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just trying to kill us with anticipation!
Click to expand...


Can't bloody wait


----------



## Zoom-boing

Season 5 trailer:


----------



## Zoom-boing

Two weeks till nom time!

A little bad lip reading to give your funny bones a workout.


----------



## Gracie

LOL ^


----------



## JWBooth

Season premiere tonight. I think the character development seasons are now past.


----------



## GHook93

Bump - I look forward to the start



GHook93 said:


> Live Foresure (>90%):
> Rick
> Carl
> Daryl
> These are the only 3 I think don't die.
> 
> More like live than die 60-90%
> Michonne (I just think so)
> Carol (Fan Fav)
> Morgan (they waited really 4 seasons to bring him back they aren't killing him right away)
> Abraham
> Judith (I don't see them killing a baby)
> 
> More likely die than Live (15-60%)
> Tyreese (he is dead in the comic and I think he will be the big dramatic death)
> Tara (didn't think she would make it this far)
> Beth (makes sense to off her)
> Maggie or Glenn (One lives and one dies. The rumor is always Glenn, but writers could twist it)
> Rosita (Hope she doesn't, but I would doubt it)
> Sasha (I just think they knock her off)
> 
> Walker Meat (<15)
> Gareth (it doesn't pay to be a sadistic cannibal)
> Eugene (when they find out he is full of shit on the cure, someone offs him)
> Stookey (just seems like his time)


----------



## JWBooth

Ten minutes and counting


----------



## JWBooth

Well, the Terminus cannibal question is pretty well cleared up...


----------



## GHook93

Best episode of the series hands down. The suspense nearly killed me. I shed some tears when Rick was reunited with Judith. 

Carol came through big time. 

However, it seemed there was more to the Gaerth crew then meets the eye, but defending what you have is much different than luring people in, capturing, then murdering and eating them. They are pure evil, no matter if they were once good people. I look forward to Rick cutting him.

They have a tough crew: Rick, Abraham, Tyreese, Daryl, Stookey, Eugene, Glen, Carol, Sasha, Rosita, Tara, Maggie and even Carl. Tough crew to mess with!


----------



## ChrisL

Last night's episode was really good, IMO.  Carol was awesome!  I thought it was awesome when Rick said "Did you do that?"  Lol!

Or maybe he said "was that you?"  Can't really remember.  Anyway, either way, it was a really good season premiere.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Maybe the best episode ever


----------



## Zoom-boing

LOVED this episode!  BEST OPENER EVER!!

Gnarly opening scene with the throat slicing over the trough, cows and butchers indeed.  The fx are fantastic!  Did you watch The Talking Dead afterwards and how they did the throat slice?  They put a tube across the actors necks with a blood bag and pump so when they sliced the tube, the blood just poured out.  CGI'd the tube out.  Sweet!

My fav scene was when Darly saw Carol.  How far has he grown that he immediately went over to her, hugged her and just didn't let go.  Wish he had kissed her.  Tyrese finally grew some and offed some walkers and that Terminus dude.  Glad that Terminus plot has played out, I thought this season was going to be set there, like the farm, the prison, etc.  

I totally love the core characters that are in play right now.  fyi, TWD has been picked up for season six.


----------



## PredFan

The head of Terminus isn't dead, I'm sure we will see him again.


----------



## GHook93

PredFan said:


> The head of Terminus isn't dead, I'm sure we will see him again.



Gareth has been made a series regular! I believe he will be in the series a lot!

Also Gareth and the Terminus people were a hell of a lot worse than the Governor and Woodbury!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Oh, and MORGAN is back!! Yipeee!


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> Oh, and MORGAN is back!! Yipeee!



The guy who is wandering around by himself?  Is that his name?  I still don't really know who that guy is or what his role is going to be.


----------



## Zoom-boing

ChrisL said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and MORGAN is back!! Yipeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who is wandering around by himself?  Is that his name?  I still don't really know who that guy is or what his role is going to be.
Click to expand...


Morgan is from season one.  He and his son Duane found Rick wandering around after Rick escaped from the hospital.  They nursed him back to health.  Duane got bit and died, Morgan seemed to go off the deep end.  Looks like maybe his head is saner (?) and he followed the signs to Terminus.  Here's an indepth account of Morgan and TWD:  Morgan Jones TV Series - Walking Dead Wiki


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and MORGAN is back!! Yipeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who is wandering around by himself?  Is that his name?  I still don't really know who that guy is or what his role is going to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morgan is from season one.  He and his son Duane found Rick wandering around after Rick escaped from the hospital.  They nursed him back to health.  Duane got bit and died, Morgan seemed to go off the deep end.  Looks like maybe his head is saner (?) and he followed the signs to Terminus.  Here's an indepth account of Morgan and TWD:  Morgan Jones TV Series - Walking Dead Wiki
Click to expand...


That explains it.  I never saw the first season.


----------



## GHook93

17.3 million watch, 11 mil in the 18-49 demo. These aren't just good for cable, these are amazing for network TV. And with the premier as awesome and universally loved as this season, that 17.3 mil will only grow!

 8216 The Walking Dead 8217 Season 5 Debuted To Record-Setting Ratings


----------



## GHook93

PredFan said:


> The head of Terminus isn't dead, I'm sure we will see him again.



Gareth will have a big role this season, he was made a series regular. I am with Conan, I hope he dies a slow death!


----------



## Gracie

The other thread should be merged with this one.


----------



## GHook93

Talking Dead. Did anyone notice two things pointed out in the talking dead?
(1) The first guy killed in the trough was that hippie kid that Rick ran into right before he kicked Carol to the curb! Poor guy.
(2) The tattooed freak that Glenn demanded they save was the guy in the flash back seen that imprisoned that Terminus people and came to rape one of the Termites.

Very interesting.


----------



## Gracie

GHook93 said:


> Talking Dead. Did anyone notice two things pointed out in the talking dead?
> (1) The first guy killed in the trough was that hippie kid that Rick ran into right before he kicked Carol to the curb! Poor guy.
> (2) The tattooed freak that Glenn demanded they save was the guy in the flash back seen that imprisoned that Terminus people and came to rape one of the Termites.
> 
> Very interesting.


In the other thread, there is more info.
BarBQue Mary was Garrett's mom. He is not dead, and will probably be showing up soon enough to exact vengeance for Carol leaving Ma to be eaten alive.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> Oh, and MORGAN is back!! Yipeee!



YESSS! Best way to end the episode. When he came on I was like fuck yea, Morgan! The talking dead people said they don't know why he is a fan favorite, but people seem to love him. I can answer it. It's the actor. He fucking awesome. I loved the guy since Jericho! 

This is one of the few shows I watch live. Every other show I DVR and watch when I can. Walking Dead (and Game of Thrones) I watch live!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and MORGAN is back!! Yipeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS! Best way to end the episode. When he came on I was like fuck yea, Morgan! The talking dead people said they don't know why he is a fan favorite, but people seem to love him. I can answer it. It's the actor. He fucking awesome. I loved the guy since Jericho!
> 
> This is one of the few shows I watch live. Every other show I DVR and watch when I can. Walking Dead (and Game of Thrones) I watch live!
Click to expand...


I also remember seeing him a couple of times last season, but they really didn't do anything at all with his character.  I would like them to show him a little more and give him some character development.


----------



## Politico

CrusaderFrank said:


> Maybe the best episode ever


Hardly. The writing is amateur. Hey we have no ideas. What should we do? Let's have them hang out in the same 10 square miles and leave the guy who ran the cannibals alive so they have to deal with him later.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and MORGAN is back!! Yipeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS! Best way to end the episode. When he came on I was like fuck yea, Morgan! The talking dead people said they don't know why he is a fan favorite, but people seem to love him. I can answer it. It's the actor. He fucking awesome. I loved the guy since Jericho!
> 
> This is one of the few shows I watch live. Every other show I DVR and watch when I can. Walking Dead (and Game of Thrones) I watch live!
Click to expand...


Ha!  You beat me to it!  Hell yeah it's because of Lennie James!  He is totally awesome, I also have been a huge fan since _Jericho_ (STILL pissed they cancelled that and _Lie To Me_.  ).  Yep, not too many shows I make a point to watch when they're on, but _TWD_ is a must see when its on.  I even bump _The Good Wife_ to record when _TWD_ starts.


----------



## Zoom-boing

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and MORGAN is back!! Yipeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS! Best way to end the episode. When he came on I was like fuck yea, Morgan! The talking dead people said they don't know why he is a fan favorite, but people seem to love him. I can answer it. It's the actor. He fucking awesome. I loved the guy since Jericho!
> 
> This is one of the few shows I watch live. Every other show I DVR and watch when I can. Walking Dead (and Game of Thrones) I watch live!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also remember seeing him a couple of times last season, but they really didn't do anything at all with his character.  I would like them to show him a little more and give him some character development.
Click to expand...


Lennie James (the actor who plays Morgan) was committed to other projects, which is part of the reason he hasn't been in it much.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Politico said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the best episode ever
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. The writing is amateur. Hey we have no ideas. What should we do? Let's have them hang out in the same 10 square miles and leave the guy who ran the cannibals alive so they have to deal with him later.
Click to expand...


Every party has a pooper that's why we invited you, party poooper.


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and MORGAN is back!! Yipeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS! Best way to end the episode. When he came on I was like fuck yea, Morgan! The talking dead people said they don't know why he is a fan favorite, but people seem to love him. I can answer it. It's the actor. He fucking awesome. I loved the guy since Jericho!
> 
> This is one of the few shows I watch live. Every other show I DVR and watch when I can. Walking Dead (and Game of Thrones) I watch live!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also remember seeing him a couple of times last season, but they really didn't do anything at all with his character.  I would like them to show him a little more and give him some character development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lennie James (the actor who plays Morgan) was committed to other projects, which is part of the reason he hasn't been in it much.
Click to expand...


I'm also unfamiliar with his character because I missed season 1.  One of these days I'll have to get around to watching it.


----------



## GHook93

Politico said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the best episode ever
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. The writing is amateur. Hey we have no ideas. What should we do? Let's have them hang out in the same 10 square miles and leave the guy who ran the cannibals alive so they have to deal with him later.
Click to expand...


Not everyone can be a satisfied customer!


----------



## GHook93

Over/under on these coming back:
Morales Family: If you remember in season one, they were the Hispanic family that went their own way. 5%, I don't think we ever see them again.

Atlanta Nursing Home Crew: In the deleted scene you see that the nursing home was attacked and there were bodies all over the place, but some of them could have escaped. 5%, I don't think we see them again either.

Nate: This was the guy that was heard, but not seen. He was the guy outside the bar that Herschel was getting blitzed in. Rick just killed him 2 companions and took that teenager hostage. 5%, I think he is a one timer!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the best episode ever
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. The writing is amateur. Hey we have no ideas. What should we do? Let's have them hang out in the same 10 square miles and leave the guy who ran the cannibals alive so they have to deal with him later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone can be a satisfied customer!
Click to expand...


I, for one, love it, and I'm not even a big zombie fan!  It's my favorite show!


----------



## GHook93

Season 5 , Episode 2

Not nearly as good E1, but that's a high bar to reach. Somewhat slow and poor acting by the central character of the episode - Bob Stookey. However, they moved the story on and gruesome ending set up for a great suspense filled show down.

Poor Stookey. He finds love, but then gets bite. But before he turns he has to watch the cannibals, eat him alive.


----------



## GHook93

Dead Pool Predictions, I think this is who will bite the dust in season 5:
Stookey: Obvious. He took Dale's spot on the Hunter's dinner plate
Carol: They built her up and she is going to be the devastating death this season.
Tyreese: The hunter he allowed to live will be his killer. Classic predictable fiction twist.

I think Sasha will play the Andrea role from the comics. I think Beth will play the Sophia role from the comics. Both are still alive according to wiki.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Dead Pool Predictions, I think this is who will bite the dust in season 5:
> Stookey: Obvious. He took Dale's spot on the Hunter's dinner plate
> Carol: They built her up and she is going to be the devastating death this season.
> Tyreese: The hunter he allowed to live will be his killer. Classic predictable fiction twist.
> 
> I think Sasha will play the Andrea role from the comics. I think Beth will play the Sophia role from the comics. Both are still alive according to wiki.



Ack!  I don't like those predictions!!  Hope you're wrong!


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Pool Predictions, I think this is who will bite the dust in season 5:
> Stookey: Obvious. He took Dale's spot on the Hunter's dinner plate
> Carol: They built her up and she is going to be the devastating death this season.
> Tyreese: The hunter he allowed to live will be his killer. Classic predictable fiction twist.
> 
> I think Sasha will play the Andrea role from the comics. I think Beth will play the Sophia role from the comics. Both are still alive according to wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack!  I don't like those predictions!!  Hope you're wrong!
Click to expand...


I hope I am wrong also, but someone has to go.

In honesty, there is not one character I don't like a lot. I would hate to see any of them go!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Pool Predictions, I think this is who will bite the dust in season 5:
> Stookey: Obvious. He took Dale's spot on the Hunter's dinner plate
> Carol: They built her up and she is going to be the devastating death this season.
> Tyreese: The hunter he allowed to live will be his killer. Classic predictable fiction twist.
> 
> I think Sasha will play the Andrea role from the comics. I think Beth will play the Sophia role from the comics. Both are still alive according to wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack!  I don't like those predictions!!  Hope you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope I am wrong also, but someone has to go.
> 
> In honesty, there is not one character I don't like a lot. I would hate to see any of them go!
Click to expand...


Well, this sounds REALLY bad, but what about the baby?  I'm not really attached to the baby's character at all.  Although I would feel terrible if something happened to the baby, it would only be because it's an innocent baby.  The baby really doesn't help the rest of them though, and kind of hurts them actually.  I think they should write out the baby, because the plot line with the baby is too unbelievable anyway.  I posted in another Walking Dead thread that I wondered where they were getting the diapers and bottles for this obviously very young and dependent baby.  Let's not forget about the crying also, and the smells of the baby would probably attract walkers because in reality there would not be any diapers and it would be peeing and pooping all over the place, spitting up, etc.  It would be a very miserable time, I imagine, to have to drag a baby around.


----------



## ChrisL

That new guy preacher also seems like a pretty useless addition.  Baggage.  Only the strong can survive in a post-apocalyptic world.  If it were really the end of the world, that preacher would have probably been among the first to die because he seems so weak.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> That new guy preacher also seems like a pretty useless addition.  Baggage.  Only the strong can survive in a post-apocalyptic world.  If it were really the end of the world, that preacher would have probably been among the first to die because he seems so weak.



Not a fan of Father Gaberal thus far, but he could grow on us. Either way I think he sticks around for a while. I am going to enjoy Gareth getting what is coming to him!


----------



## JWBooth

Kudos to tainted meat Bob.
Rick and the gang dropped a few points on the humanity scale, but survival is a harsh taskmaster.


----------



## GHook93

Each episode of Walking Dead this season, makes me quiver in shock. I thought Gareth and his crew pulled one over Rick and I thought Tyreese bites the dust and then bam the sniper shot. Then they brutally kill the Hunters! I sat there shocked.


----------



## GHook93

Hilarious!


----------



## Gracie

Wow..they took Garrett and his gang out pretty damn fast..and brutally too! Good. Thats what they get for fucking with the wrong folks, lol. 
I hate that preacher. Fucking coward pussy. Blech.

I wonder what next show is about since carol did not come forward with whatshisface. Did they meet up with morgan? Something else?


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Wow..they took Garrett and his gang out pretty damn fast..and brutally too! Good. Thats what they get for fucking with the wrong folks, lol.
> I hate that preacher. Fucking coward pussy. Blech.
> 
> I wonder what next show is about since carol did not come forward with whatshisface. Did they meet up with Morgan? Something else?



My guess: 
(1) Carol was nabbed while trying to save Beth (my theory of her being the tragic death will come to fruition, unfortunately). 
(2) Daryl got away with the help of Morgan. Just a coincidence that Morgan helped him. I think he is the one that Daryl says you can come out. 
(3) The people who have Beth aren't cannibals. They lead by draconian leadership that utilize harsh methods to keep their community in order. I don't believe they are as evil as the Termites, but they are definitely not good guys.
(4) I think Abraham has second thoughts and goes back to retrieve Rick and crew  
(5) Another deadly confrontation with bad folks is about to ensure.


----------



## Gracie

I think carols time began to tick when she had to kill the insane kid.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I think carols time began to tick when she had to kill the insane kid.



I think her time began to tick when she became one of the most beloved (but not the most beloved, that goes to Daryl) characters at the tail end of last season and this season.


----------



## Gracie

Possibly. Carol really did grow, didn't she? From a wimpy beaten woman by her loser husband to a gun totin' crazy kid killer.


----------

